# What are you listening to



## jayse (12/4/04)

last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
mind you i think i copped most the flack.
no tangent i don't drive a valiant or where flannies.
(what happened to our mate tangent anyway)

anyway you all know iam a led zepplin freak.
but i can't pick a best zep tune its impossible.
but i think my vote for all time greatest tune goes to the stones for sympathy for the devil.
iam also a big jimi fan but couldn't pick a favourite there.

as far as modern music goes no one will ever beat Alice in Chains.

beside those bands the only others in my playlist are zakk wylde's black label society, ozzy, black sabbath and Rush.

of course i got a reasonble collection of deicide and canibal corpse and the like along with all the metal stuff you could imagine.

Whats in your playlist?
jayse


----------



## Jazman (12/4/04)

Iron maiden


Pantera

Steel prophet

early metallica

Machine head

fear Factory

Trouble

Dream theatre 


all old metal

deep purple

and zeplin remasters and no 2


----------



## big d (12/4/04)

from my beer addled memory i think tangent got the shits on the flack from his adelaide water quality postings on grumpys forum and said he wouldnt post again.
so far he has held his word.
all time favourite would have to be sex pistols jayse.young turbulant apprenticeship days.i survived but.and the list is endless

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

i could quite easily sit and drink beer and listen to tunes with you jazman.

love it
jayse


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

bigd love the god save the queen album.
it is one of the best.

cheers jayse


----------



## Doc (12/4/04)

I work on the road at different customers.
As such environments dictate I like to zone out of my surrondings with a hard disc full of my music ripped to mp3.
What gets played the most (according to iTunes) is Audio Slave, Foo Fighters, Anthrax, Metallica, Shihad/Pacifier, Rammstein, Chemical Brothers, and Tool.

Always good to throw in some Strawpeople, Portishead and Leftfield when the situation requires it :lol: 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

some more good choices doc.
the portishead would certain put you in a different zone, love them.
Anthrax has many faces my favourite would be the album with room for one more and hypro glo etc on it.

jayse


----------



## ozdevil (12/4/04)

demise rousos
nana miscouri 
partridge family 
carpenters
leo sayer
kamahal
patsy biscoe
abba

pretty cool listening eh peoples

 :unsure:   

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

are you serious?
the carpenters, ok they have some merit.
but buy the sounds you,ll be better of brewing cups of tea rather than beer.

sorry just stiring. but i have a feeling your kidding us oz.

what do you really listen too?

jayse


----------



## Linz (12/4/04)

Gene Vincent 

Buddy Holly

Eddie Cochran

Bill Haley and the Comets

Elvis Presley

J O K

And Lots of European Neo-Rockabilly

Like the Living end...but with balls


----------



## big d (12/4/04)

dont know if youve seen the postings jayse but there where some cracker album sleeves posted awhile back.do a search and if you find them they will spin you out.

cheers
big d


----------



## ozdevil (13/4/04)

I dont mind any music as long as it is easy listening to..

just some of the groups and singers i like in no order of preference 

Creedance
pink floyd
ACDC
cold chisel
meatloaf
john williamson
lee kernaghan
and most 60's and 70's
Dire straits
along with whole lot more music

I cant stand anything like rap or that bloody Doof Doof shit these young teenagers are into these days


cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## deebee (13/4/04)

All round seen lots of stuff I like posted so far. Good to see Elvis and Eddie Cochran crack a mention. Good call for Pistols, bigD. Got into them big time and also Clash in high school. Also love Beatles/Stones/Dylan. And Joni Mitchell. Yeah occasionally bring out Zeppelin especially the remastered double album on a good car stereo. (It was tripping music many moons ago when I was younger and stupider.) Less often Pink Floyd/Doors. Don't mind Sabbath, Iron Maiden when someone else puts it on. Should put in AC/DC just to tip the hat. Also Alice, went through the obligatory Alice phase. Discovering Gram Parsons in last couple years. Should mention the Gourds just to be obscure. And Grateful Dead. Nirvana changed my life so put them in there and Foo Fighters and The Posies. Beastie Boys also changed my life in a smaller way. The highest pinnacle of my musical tastes at the moment is Tom Waits. But today I'm listening to Rancid "Out Come The Wolves" (in my personal top 10), Jon Spencer Blues Explosion "Orange" and that new John Butler Trio album, it's a beauty.

...just to name a few...


----------



## deebee (13/4/04)

Oh, and I actually like a couple of those bands mentioned by ozdevil. When it comes to music, THERE ARE NO WRONG ANWERS.


----------



## dicko (13/4/04)

I guess that the listeners age has a bit to do with it as well, but i guess not all of the time.
I'm afraid that I would tend to lean more toward Linz's or Ozdevil's choices.

Big D
I see you posted a picture of Chad Morgan on another thread and I dont think that his stuff would be good brewing music but i saw him live once and as a comedian he was excellent. Only my opinion though!!

Cheers.


----------



## SJW (13/4/04)

DOOBIE BROTHERS

CHICAGO

STEELY DAN

DEEP PURPLE

ANGELS

POCO

EAGLES

COLD CHISEL

And most of the NEW rock stuff


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/4/04)

Good call on the Posies Deebee.

Currently I have been listening to Guided by Voices, Muse, Bluebottle Kiss, 78 Saab and Superchunk.

All time favourites: Superchunk, Pavement, Pixies, Husker Du, Ramones, Split Enz, Sebadoh, Hard Ons, GBV, Archers of Loaf, Happy Hate Me Nots, Celibate Rifles, The Clash, The Damned and Screamfeeder.

The list could be longer.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (13/4/04)

my usuall brewing music is any one of the triple j hottest one hundred albums out each year.usually a good selection of talent.


----------



## Boots (13/4/04)

Currently on my playlist:

George
Big Heavy Stuff
A Perfect Circle
Katatonia
Opeth (Just the pansy Damnation album ...... fantastic album I think they're totally wasted on "Growly Voice" shite)
Soundgarden
Jeff Buckly (Live at Sine')

Not worth trying to list an all time favourites .. too hard


----------



## Murray (13/4/04)

Nice to see a Hard Ons fan, TDA 

Boots, you have to be kidding. Damnation, along with Deliverance, are Opeth's two most mediocre albums.

Anyway, I usually listen to extreme metal. My favourite bands are probably Opeth, Dark Tranquillity, Morbid Angel, Death and At The Gates. Locally I like Astriaal, Portal and Misery. I like a lot of the less extreme stuff as well, like Iron Maiden, Manowar, Katatonia, Therion and Dungeon.

I also like a lot of rock and roll and old punk, such as the Ramones, the Clash, the Rolling Stones and the Saints. Locally there are heaps of good bands around, such as the Seventeens, the Pits, the Jennys, the Golden Orbs, the Hekawis, the Money, Draft Dodger, Mouthguard and the Hymies.


----------



## sosman (13/4/04)

You guys have got to be joking.

The best thing to happen to music in the last decade:

wing music

Download a demo or two and there is no going back. I guarantee you will be emailing the link around work the next day.


----------



## Gout (13/4/04)

I so very wish i did not get to sample such "music" at first i laughed , now i cry..

how do they get away with that


----------



## Murray (13/4/04)

sosman said:


> You guys have got to be joking.
> 
> The best thing to happen to music in the last decade:
> 
> ...


 Could we get a ban here please?

j/k


----------



## RegBadgery (13/4/04)

whatever is on radio national 

cheers
reg


----------



## sosman (13/4/04)

Murray said:


> sosman said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have got to be joking.
> ...


 I think my personal favourite would have to be "endless love".


----------



## big d (13/4/04)

un furging real.havent downloaded all the songs yet sosman but what a hoot.

hope ya make beer better than the singing.

cheers
big d

still got to listen to wing sings the carpenters hits


----------



## sosman (13/4/04)

big d said:


> hope ya make beer better than the singing.


 I can sing better than that while simultaneously drinking beer.


----------



## Jazman (13/4/04)

manor war and thier jiocks he i love the beatles anthrax with joe belladonna 

judas priest ,,, Stryper


Queensryche any good metal and green day


----------



## wee stu (13/4/04)

Might have to change the moniker to JazzMan?

Keith Jarrett
Jan Garberek
Tommy Smith
Wayne Shorter
Kenny Wheeler
Joe Zawinul
Abdulah Ibrahim
Lots of stuff on the ECM label

when I get nostalgic
Weather Report
Return to Forever
Crusaders
King Crimson
Billy Cobham

sometimes
Elvis Costello
Diana Krall (Mrs Costello)
Little Feat
The Proclaimers (all 5 albums!)
Dwight Yoakam ("It won't hurt when I fall down from this barstool.....")
Louis Jordan ("What's the use of getting sober, when you're gonna' get drunk again?)

Favourite beer related album?
Strange Brew - the very best of Cream. 
Anyone else got a brew related favourite?


----------



## ozdevil (13/4/04)

I think personelly the best beer songs came from good old Slim dusty 

He had some great songs that i think we all can relate to

with songs like:


A pub With no beer
love to have a drink
The bloke who serves the beer
There is so many more songs that this great Man wrote about beer 

but he is not everyones cup of tea when it comes to beer songs

Maybe some of enjoy the sounds of some these songs from "AUSTRALIA'S BEST BEER BALLADS" sung by various Artists

With Artists like :
Jimmy Barnes
James Reyne
The Angels
Cold Chisel
Tracks from this album
Eagle Rock
Working Class Man
 Most People I Know (Think That I'm Crazy)
 Gimme Some Lovin'
Anyway the list of all time favorite beer songs including slim could go on for ages

but i just wonder what a song has qualify for being classed a beer song?

cheers and beers 
ozdevil


----------



## dicko (13/4/04)

Wee Stu,
To add to the beer favourites:
Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder - Adam Brand.
Cheers


----------



## BarneyG (14/4/04)

Seeing as I'm a whipper snapper, you wont like my music taste!

Limp Bizkit
Smashing Pumpkins
Fabolous
Mario Wyans
R. Kelly
Nelly
Next
Toni Braxton
Craig David

h34r:


----------



## Hoops (14/4/04)

Metallica
Pantera
White Zombie
Rob Zombie
Allegiance
Chris Isaac
Blink 182
Eric Clapton
Chisel/Barnes
Faith No More
Greenday
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Nickelback
Red Gum
John Williamson
Superjesus
You Am I
and Kylie
As you can see I listen to just about everything. It's all good


----------



## popsy (14/4/04)

Queensryche-now we are talking...


Pity it all went so overproduced and soft after Operation Mindcrime!

Cheers


----------



## Doc (14/4/04)

How could I forget Henry Rollins and Rob Zombie (thanks Hoops).

Doc


----------



## Jazman (14/4/04)

rod zombie is a classic and i have seen allegiance live and they were good and who could not forgewt whitesnake and motley crue and all that good poser stuff


----------



## Jesmol (14/4/04)

Ministry of Sound B) 
Pink Floyd
Midnight Oil
Moby
Various Chillout stuff (all acid crap according to my "friends")


----------



## Jazman (14/4/04)

i forgot i hate hate hate pink floyed but i do like Jazz but prefer metal

nothiing like good stevie ray vaughan


----------



## Bigfella (14/4/04)

Go stevie! God rest his sole


----------



## Jesmol (14/4/04)

Jazman said:


> i forgot i hate hate hate pink floyed


 Isn't it a pre-requisite to being a Northerner in Adelaide to like Pink Floyd ?


----------



## jayse (15/4/04)

or cool to hate them.
i love em.

I think TDA gets my votes for coolest so far.
i think you've spent to much time at uni bars drunken arab.

jayse


----------



## jayse (15/4/04)

Oh i meant 'coolest' as in cool. B) 
i am supprised you didn't mention the porkers you two.:wacko: 

iam with the masses here which is tilting slightly in favour of metal.
you guys have to get hold of zakk wyldes black label society.
the man is the king of all this music. Only problem is you can't get it here.
i'll 'make it possible for you to here if you PM me a address.
lets just say i'll come round and play it to you.  

Iam rather shocked some one hasn't mentioned RUSH yet.
iam leaving untill someone mentions them.

Goodnite

//\(.)(.)/\\

jayse


----------



## kook (15/4/04)

Lately?

Leftfield
Jamiroquai
Massive Attack
Bjork
Aphrodite


But thats just because I havent changed mp3-cd in the car for a while. I listen to a *lot* of different genres. I can go from listening to dnb one moment, to the clash, to some psytrance, then something like lard.. I've got weird tastes


----------



## crackers (15/4/04)

i listen to a wide range but mainly metal/hardcore

black sabbath
white / rob zombie (love the movie)
fear factory
machine head
pantera
metallica (very old & very new stuff, not much of the in between)
anthrax (persistence of time is the album jayse)
megadeth
heny rollins
sepultura
soul fly
A.I.C.
soungarden
audio slave

well that what i've listened to in the last 2-3 weeks

cheers
crackers


----------



## Gough (15/4/04)

All you metalheads, I dunno...

In my case at the moment it is:

The Pogues
The Popes
The Jam
Elvis Costello
P.J. Harvey
Dirty Three


Shawn.


----------



## Hopeye (15/4/04)

Ben Harper
Jack Johnson
Macy Grey
etc.


ZZ-Top
Lou Reed
George Thorogood
Zep
Sabbath
White Stripes
BRMC (Black Rebel Motorcycle Club)
etc.


Lynryd Skynrd
J. Giles
etc.


Iggy Pop
Dead Kennedys
The Cult
Clash
etc.


Machine Gun Fellatio
Paul Kelly
Cruel Sea
etc.


Propellor Heads



And now for the real space out stuff..................


Mozart
Vivaldi
Paginnini
Verdi
Peer Gynt
Handel
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
etc.



Anything, but, Country Western (cats on a hot tin roof....!!!!)


----------



## Kai (15/4/04)

The Tea Party are my fave. Funny name, great band.


----------



## Jazman (15/4/04)

tea party what a great band seen them at the thebby they kicked ass and zakk wylde aint the best i think his band ok jayse but i do like malmsteen and syphony x and cant forget rainbow

and jesmol not all us northerners like floyd Maybe t is a pre-requiste for cone heads 

i like most music just hate dance ,techno rap, c& w 



crackers persitance is a good album but ilike among the living better


----------



## joecast (15/4/04)

gonna have to side with the metal heads on this one.

old metallica
old megadeth
anthrax
slayer
pantera
system of a down
ozzy/black sabbath
led zepplin
rage against the machine
grinspoon

all i can think of now, ill have to check my cd case. all that loud music and beer has ruined my memory!!
joe

and a few more...

white zombie
queensryche
sepultura
danzig


----------



## voota (20/5/05)

Punk rock/folk/ and ska

in particular

Billy Bragg
Asian Dub Foundation
NOFX
Hepcat
Anti-Flag
Bob Dylan 
Catch 22
Cherry Poppin Daddies 
Dead Kennedys
Dropkick Murphys 
Eels
Flogging Molly
Mad Caddies
Paul Kelly 
Rage Against the machine

so many more....


----------



## johnno (20/5/05)

The Killers at the moment.


----------



## Murray (20/5/05)

Ah, this thread again.  For the last few months I've been surviving on a diet consisting mostly of the Saints, thanks to the box set that came out last year.

I'm going to see the Hekawis at the Tote tomorrow night. Good times.


----------



## Jino (20/5/05)

Here's my choice in music:

Tool (absolute fav band)
A Perfect Circle
Nine Inch Nials
COG
System of a Down
Early Metallica (the new stuff is just nasty)
Janes Addiction 
Audioslave

Fomr the above posts i think i might pull out the Rob Zombie and White Zombie again. It was some good stuff.


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

At the moment it's *Lacuna Coil * that's getting a workout in the CD player


----------



## Stratis (20/5/05)

I'm into Muse at the moment. I bought the Absolution album two weeks ago and haven't taken it out of my car's CD player (partly due to laziness).


----------



## kungy (20/5/05)

Whats doing no Ghetto rap or R and B!

For me now its Scribe

Will


----------



## cubbie (20/5/05)

Ash
Ben Lee
Flamming Lips
Grandaddy
Oasis
Polyphonic Spree
Ian Brown
Lamb
the Music
Mylo
Metallica!
..............


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (20/5/05)

Currently listening to the New Mudvayne CD (which is very very cool!)

Also new COG album, Junto, Tool, APC, Deftones, Mudvayne LD.50

:beerbang: :super: :beerbang: :super:


P.S. The band I used to drum in "SELF" are currently touring Vic.
If you are up for some heavy yet melodic, progressive rock go to: www.selfband.com to check out times/dates/venues.


----------



## Murray (20/5/05)

:huh:


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/05)

Awright... Musical likes; :super: :super: 

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Albert Collins
The Business
Dr Feelgood
Cocksparrer
The Clash
The Damned
The Saints
The Adicts
The Adverts
Deadboys
Buzzcocks
Sham 69
Angelic Upstarts
Dropkick Murphys
Joy Division
Pogues
Oasis
The Verve

Like to play the Pogues whilst brewing. Shane MacGowan is a drinking inspiration :lol: Sure there's more. That'll do for now though.

Warren -


----------



## Gough (20/5/05)

The Pogues have to be the ultimate drinking band. A band I was in for a while used to cover a few Pogues numbers and lets just say the publicans loved us. A pub full of drunk Aussies belting out 'Dirty Old Town' at 2am generally means a lot of $6 pints of Guinness have been sold  

'Rum, Sodomy and the Lash' by the Pogues has to be the best brewing/drinking album ever  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/05)

Gough said:


> 'Dirty Old Town' at 2am generally means a lot of $6 pints of Guinness have been sold
> 
> [post="59893"][/post]​



With the hope of kissing girls by the factory wall. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (20/5/05)

Metallica
Nirvana
Pantera
White Zombie
Rob Zombie
Slash's Snakepit
Guns N' Roses
Rage Against The Machine
AC/DC
The Rolling Stones
Rollins Band
System of a Down
The Smashing Pumpkins
Audioslave

and even some Eminem

:beerbang:


----------



## Gough (20/5/05)

With the hope of kissing girls by the factory wall. B) 

Warren -
[post="59895"][/post]​[/quote]

Plenty of factory walls here in Newcastle  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/5/05)

OK, Lemme guess... Not shoeboxes, mainly large cartons?  

Warren -


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/5/05)

brewers playlist-

at the hop
fields of barley
monster mash


----------



## barls (20/5/05)

mostly adema and ramstien at the moment with a bit of nin thrown in to the mix


----------



## Trent (20/5/05)

Steve Poltz
The Rugburns
Guttermouth
Lagwagon
Jarabe de Palo
Manu Chao
Mana
Propaghandi
System of a Down
Bad Religion
Ministry
Jack Johnson
Sepultura
Rollins Band
Slayer
Ed Kuepper
Celibate Rifles
Suicidal Tendencies
The Fireballs (best live aussie act I ever saw)
Beastie Boys
Screeching Weasel
Early Soungarden
No fun at All
No use for a name
Millencollin
Satanic Surfers
Kurgan
White Zombie
Toy Dolls

Heaps of stuff. Just about anything really, except for that crappy song beautiful soul, that is THE worst song to hear first thing in the morning. Doubly frustrating if its the last song you hear before ya go for a surf!
All the best and I hope I havent ruined anyone's day by mentioning that song.
Trent


----------



## KoNG (20/5/05)

TOOL
Mark Of Cain
Fugazi
Infusion
Ben Harper
Mick Hart
MGF
John Lee Hooker
Basement Jaxx


----------



## Stickler (20/5/05)

Geez, am I the only Van Halen fan in here?

Lovin' System of a Down at the moment.

Will be lining up nice and early monday morning for tickets to the Motley Crue/Motorhead concert. :super:


----------



## deebee (20/5/05)

Currently in my car's 6-stacker:

Led Zep Remastered Discs I & II
Best of Johnny Cash
Black Sabbath Paranoid
Stones Goat's Head Soup
Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here

(Anything after 1979 has to be REALLY good to crack a mention)


----------



## MAH (20/5/05)

I'm listening to my boss yelling


----------



## neonmeate (20/5/05)

at the moment I'm listening to Pere Ubu "The modern dance" which is pretty cool, a more relaxed and braindamaged version of early Devo
Also just bought Neu 2
Captain Beefheart Trout Mask Replica as usual (duh)
Ornette Coleman
Lee Perry
Mississippi John Hurt
Melvins Gluey Porch treatments
Schtz
Desmond Dekker
Howlin Wolf
Dufay, Ockeghem


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/05)

Great selections people.

I'm listening to the Dwarves right now (song is MotherF...)

This arvo, in the car, I was listening to a compilation CD I made with:

Norman Gunston - Norman's second dream
Dennis Waterman - Minder theme (I could be so good for you)
George Harrison - When we was fab
Mother Goose - Baked Beans
Wall of Voodoo - Mexican Radio (I wish I was in Tijuana, eating barbecued iguana)
The Firm - Star Trekkin'
Falco - Rock me Amadeus
Gary Glitter - Do Ya wanna touch me (not likely, buddy)
Joe Dolce - Shaddup you face (wassa matter U?)
Maureen Elkner - Rak off Normie
Monte Video - Shoop Shoop Diddy Wop Cumma Cumma Wang Dang
Jimmy and the Boys - I'm not like everybody else
...and a few more. Cheesy enough for ya?

Otherwise I like

GG Allin
I Spit on Your Gravy
Black Flag
Sublime
Anti-Nowhere League
Bad Brains
Bad Religion
NOFX
Bow Wow Wow
Devo
Butthole Surfers
The Dickies
Dresden Dolls
Frenzal Rhomb
Elvis
Mojo Nixon
ELO
The GoGos
Gary Glitter
Goldie Looking Chain
Henry Rollins
Ian Dury
Iggy Pop
Jello Biafra
Joe Tex
King Missile
Kylie Mole
Weird Al
Trashmen
Toy Death
Twisted Sister
Tom Jones (It's not unusual, is it?)
The Ramones
The Screaming Jets
The Dead Milkmen
The Kinks
The Beatles
GBH
Tenacious D
Supernaut
Status Quo
Skyhooks
Shonen Knife
Sex Pistols
Scatterbrain
Regurgitator
Poontang
Mr Floppy
The Single Mothers (featuring Paul Floppy)
Nouvelle Vague
Nirvana
Nerf Herder
The Lunachicks
Lawnmower Deth

...and a heap of cheesy 70s stuff + more

Seth (whew...!) :beer:

*edited for spelling only


----------



## nonicman (20/5/05)

Some great selections from all. I will listen to anything from Death to classical, but prefer Ska, Punk, Oi, hardcore and Led Zep. 

Beer Song:

Mr Floppy - Homebrew ( "looks like piss and tastes like spew Homebrew Homebrew.....tastes bloody great mate", I make craft beer now )


I generally program all day so like to zone out of the office with: 

Rancid
Operation Ivy
Specials
Led Zeppelin (I and Physical Graffiti getting a big turn at the moment)
John Lee Hooker
Spiderbait
The Clash
Screeching Weazel
System of the Down
Greenday
The Exploited (go Watty)
Jello Biafa and Mojo Nixon (classic C&W, Jello didn't deserve the knee capping for this album)
Fred Smith (he can almost bring tears to the eye, great live)
Michael Franti
Outkast
World War XXIV
Toe to Toe
Mr G's Texas Funk various artists (album of rare Texas sixties and seventies funk)
DKs 
Bob Marley
Cat Empire
Fugg
Catch 22 
Drop Kick Murphys
ACDC with Bon Scott
Union13
The Pogues
Regurgitator
Nancy Vandel (they still around?)
Edit: adding to the list
Dead Prez (One of the best Rap bands, yes Rap have you heard them?) 

One of the chaps I sit next to at work popped onto a Uni campus recently and all the music on the servers fell onto his portable harddrive, now I have around 30 odd gigs to sort through 

edit: spelling
last edit to correct Mr Floppy quote.


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/05)

nonicman said:


> Jello Biafa and Mojo Nixon (classic C&W, Jello didn't deserve the knee capping for this album)
> [post="59964"][/post]​


Is that the one with "Are U drinking with me Jesus"?

great lyrics:

"should I call a cab?
Man, we can hoof it from here.
I know U can walk on water,
but can U wallk on this much beer?"

I also luuuuuurv Mojo Nixon's song "Don Henley must die". This was one of my first CDs. The very first was Sam Kinison - Have U seen me lately, which was comedy, and bloody irreverent too.

oh yeah, and I remembered that I also groove on the Angry Samoans, and Rollins spoken word stuff.

Seth out


----------



## Jazman (20/5/05)

i remember lawnmower deth ha plus van halen rule 

seen them live at e centre years ago when garry cherone was the singer plus i love extreme but now it nothing but the best with iron maiden good to brew too


----------



## nonicman (20/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> Is that the one with "Are U drinking with me Jesus"?
> [post="59979"][/post]​



Yes siree, Prairie Home Invasion with Jello, Mojo and the Toad Liquors, and it has some other gems, Hamlet Chicken Plant Disaster, Where Are We Gonna Work (When The Trees Are Gone?), Let's Go Burn Ole Nashville Down, Will the Fetus Be Aborted and my favourite travel song Plastic Jesus (riding on the dashboard of my car).


----------



## ODDBALL (20/5/05)

Coldplay

Oasis

Keane

The Prodigy

Bob Dylan

The Verve

The list is endless when you own an Ipod. :super: 

All the above best listened to after some homebrew and jamican roll up's. h34r:


----------



## jayse (20/5/05)

Led zeppelin 
Tom petty and the heartbreakers
The rolling stones
The Jimi hendrix experience
Black Sabbath, with all the singers not just the ozzy albums
Zakk wylde's Black label society
Rush
Alice in chains
Split enz..crowded house, 
metallica,Megadeth, iron maiden and the list of metal rolls on and on.

I have two fav songs of all time can't pick a fav zeppelin as thats too hard.
all along the watch tower
Sympathy for the devil
two of the greatest tunes ever.

most hated song of all time has got to be 'oh what a nite' i'd rather listen to cats f*&k than that.




All the worlds indeed a stage and we are merely players, performers and portrayers.
Jayse


----------



## Goat (20/5/05)

Well, for the old bastards (and after a day of cleaning up and intalling 2 taps) I'm listening to Nick Drake


----------



## Jez (21/5/05)

interpol 

the willowz

denise drysdale

slayer

flock of seagulls

britney spears

stormtroopers of death

brian eno

vanilla ice

bathory

skyhooks

the von bondies

kreator

tammin sursok

bob dylan

anthrax

kraftwerk

pet shop boys

budgie

usher

ac/dc

guy sebastian

big black

slim dusty

godspeed you black emperor

stephen malkmus 

.........and everything in between

lists like this shit me. just give everything a listen - you never know, you may like it. a good song is a good song, whether it is death metal or pop. h34r: 

Jez


----------



## jayse (21/5/05)

Jez said:


> denise drysdale
> 
> slayer
> 
> ...



VIM: I don't think you can be funny about metal.
COLIN: I think you can everytime you pick up a ruddy guitar you frightfull thing.



Jayse


----------



## nonicman (21/5/05)

If it is choice for Led Zep then for this very moment:
Black Country Women
and 
Good Time Bad Times
Tomorrow it will be different, but that is the richness of Led Zeppelin.

Edit: spelling, any chance of a spell checker on the posts? I'd help code it if need be.


----------



## Kai (21/5/05)

Mylo at the moment.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> Supernaut
> [post="59954"][/post]​



Supernaut!?! ?!? :blink: Saw them at the Broadmeadows town hall in 1977. Amongst all the local Sharpies. 

Good to hear there's somebody as old as me!  

Just as long as ya don't like it both ways! (Strictly a quote from Supernaut) :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Busboy (21/5/05)

Hey Goat. Nick Drake? Is it Pink Moon you're listening to?


----------



## Weizguy (21/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Supernaut
> ...



Gee, I laughed when I read this post.
I thought that the Supernaut reference would go undetected.
Cheers and thanks for the laugh Warren.

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> Gee, I laughed when I read this post.
> I thought that the Supernaut reference would go undetected.
> Cheers and thanks for the laugh Warren.
> 
> ...



No probs. Seth.

No chance of that slipping by. Talking to a kid who grew up in the nthn. suburbs of Melbourne in the 70s.

Don't get me started on Lobby Lloyd. Where did I put my treads? B) 

Warren -


----------



## tdh (21/5/05)

Schnappi for me at the moment 

tdh


----------



## Goat (21/5/05)

Busboy - it was Bryter Layter actually (not there are many to chose from)


----------



## Scotty (21/5/05)

Im a devoted Jimi fan and cant go past all across the watchtower. I also like 

Pink Floyd 
The Rolling Stones
Guns n Roses
INXS
Aerosmith
Led Zepplin
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Also anything on WSFM 

And by the way im only 18 and i too cant stand that stupid doof doof crap or hiphop or any of that crap. Love the classics

Scotty


----------



## johnno (21/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, I laughed when I read this post.
> ...


While you are at it dont forget Dave and the Derros. "Nice legs shame about the face" :lol: :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Weizguy (21/5/05)

johnno said:


> While you are at it dont forget Dave and the Derros. "Nice legs shame about the face" :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="60103"][/post]​



Johnno,

I have that single. It almost made it onto my compilation CD.
I believe that it was originally done by "The Monks" in England.
While we are off-topic, do U recall if the "Dave" in the band was David Jones, coz I think he does a radio program in Newcastle now.

Seth


----------



## Gough (21/5/05)

Yep Weiz, 'Dave' was indeed David Jones who has been a local DJ since the late 70s. Ah, Newcastle trivia - I'm sure we're entertaining the entire board  
Cut me some slack. I just got back home from watching my team lose its TENTH straight game  

Shawn.


----------



## macr (22/5/05)

This is what is on high rotation on my computer:

The Cure
NIN
James
Xavier Rudd
Stabbing Westward
KoRn
Marilyn Manson
Depeche Mode
Evanescence
Halogen
A Perfect Circle
Tool
Placebo
Scarlet
The Smiths
Tea Party
But I have 30Gb of my own CD's ripped onto my computer, so that list can change daily.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/05)

Hey Shawn and Seth,

Being Newcastle lads, were you ever Bob Hudson fans? The Newcastle Song never exactly did you guys any favours  

What about the sequel. Rack off Normie.

"Don't you ever let a chance go by o Lord" :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/5/05)

nonicman said:


> World War XXIV
> 
> [post="59964"][/post]​



That brings some pissed and bent memories back Nonicman.

Saw them at the Trade Union in the early 80's, came out soaked in beer!

Do you recall Positive Hatred, Lime Spiders, Itchy Rat, Eastern Dark, The Kelpies and The Rocks?

C&B
TDA


----------



## nonicman (22/5/05)

I missed many of those bands only returned to these shores in the late eighties as a young punk with a silly accent, but Lime Spiders came to the Gong, I recall the journey to the gig but the details are wobby after that


----------



## Weizguy (22/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Shawn and Seth,
> 
> Being Newcastle lads, were you ever Bob Hudson fans? The Newcastle Song never exactly did you guys any favours
> 
> ...



Never a big fan of Bob Hudson. But I'm a big believer in the philosophy that there is no such thing as bad publicity.

I think that the title of the sequel was spelled Rak off Normie.



> World War XXIV



One of my mates has a recording by these guys. he loves it and sez it is an expensive collectible these daze.



> Do you recall Positive Hatred, Lime Spiders, Itchy Rat, Eastern Dark, The Kelpies and The Rocks?



Was reading about The Kelpies in a book called "Sex Drugs and Mum in the front row" by Evan Kanarakis. Apparently The Kelpies fans trashed the venue every gig.

I've seen the Lime Spiders in Newie, as well as The Fireballs, and a great band with a great name ...Frozen Doberman. I'm amazed at some of the great bands that make it to Newcastle, including th Sex Pistols on their Filthy Lucre tour.

Good times.
Seth out


----------



## Jazman (22/5/05)

yep i seen frozen doberman in adelaide years ago not bad


----------



## Snow (24/5/05)

There's not much I won't listen to (however "oh what a night" is on the list), but the ones I seem to play regularly are:

Pixies
Bob Marley
Belle and Sebastian
Queen
Herbie Hancock
The White Stripes
Hun Huur Tu (Mongolian throat singers)
Calexico

Cheers - Snow


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/5/05)

Snow said:


> Hun Huur Tu (Mongolian throat singers)
> 
> [post="60466"][/post]​




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (24/5/05)

don't laugh, those guys are great! they sing cowboy songs with three notes at once!


----------



## Snow (24/5/05)

Oh yeah. Hun Huur Tu rock! My favourite album of theirs is "60 Horses in my Herd". It's a timeless classic! :super: 

- Snow


----------



## neonmeate (24/5/05)

Snow said:


> Oh yeah. Hun Huur Tu rock! My favourite album of theirs is "60 Horses in my Herd". It's a timeless classic! :super:
> 
> - Snow
> [post="60510"][/post]​



yeah love that cd, specially track three, sounds like a sealion mating call at halfspeed.


----------



## Trent (24/5/05)

Hey Seth
Did you see the Fireballs when they played at the Cambodge? fair dinkum, those guys rocked, like I said before, the best live aussie act I (IMO) have ever seen. Some mongrel swiped my copy of "So Bad Its Good" and left me the cover so I can remember what I am missing out on. :angry: 
I'd love to be cranking that out right now.... :super: 
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (24/5/05)

Trent said:


> Hey Seth
> Did you see the Fireballs when they played at the Cambodge? fair dinkum, those guys rocked, like I said before, the best live aussie act I (IMO) have ever seen. Some mongrel swiped my copy of "So Bad Its Good" and left me the cover so I can remember what I am missing out on. :angry:
> I'd love to be cranking that out right now.... :super:
> All the best
> ...


No, I saw them at the Hunter on Hunter, and they went off. Had a great night.

Hmmmm, PM me re the CD, and let me know if U have their other CD "Life Takes Too Long"

Party on :beer: 
Seth


----------



## sinkas (25/5/05)

Hi all,

Morrissey/The Smiths
Bowie
Godspeed You Black Emperor
Faith no More/Mr Bungle
Secret Chiefs 3
Cardigans

et al


Cheers

Case


----------



## Busboy (25/5/05)

Snow and Neonmeate- you fellas have me fascinated with this Tuvan throat singing group. Apparently there's a doco called Genghis Blues about a blind american blues singer (Paul Pena) who travels to Mongolia to meet these Tuvan singers. From the write-up it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Kieren (25/5/05)

Wow, another Homebrewing Godspeed You Black Emperor fan. I wouldn't have thought there were any out there.

Been listening to the latest System of a Down album, very cool.
Also Neurosis
Tool
Clutch
Breach
Will Haven
Hendrix
Kyuss
Mike Patton's works
etc

Kieren


----------



## johnno (25/5/05)

Janis Joplin today.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Murray (25/5/05)

johnno said:


> Janis Joplin today.
> 
> cheers
> johnno
> [post="60617"][/post]​



Any album in particular? I picked up Pearl on vinyl a little while ago and it is fantastic.


----------



## Snow (26/5/05)

Busboy said:


> Snow and Neonmeate- you fellas have me fascinated with this Tuvan throat singing group. Apparently there's a doco called Genghis Blues about a blind american blues singer (Paul Pena) who travels to Mongolia to meet these Tuvan singers. From the write-up it sounds pretty interesting.
> [post="60581"][/post]​



Oh man, I can't imagine what a fusion of blues and Tuvan throat singing would sound like! :blink: Sounds interesting........ :unsure: 

- Snow


----------



## johnno (26/5/05)

Murray said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> > Janis Joplin today.
> ...



Hi Murray,
I was listening to a compilation called Golden Highlights.

Today I'm listening to The Panics, Crack in the wall.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Murray (26/5/05)

Turbonegro - Apocalypse Dudes.


----------



## dickTed (26/5/05)

Bloop Bloop, Bloop Bloop, Bloop Bloop, Bloop Bloop ....


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/05)

Today, the Lumberjack Song by the Monty Python crew with Michael Palin up-front on this tune.

...ooooooohhhhh, I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK. I sleep all night and I work all day..
luv it.

Seth :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/05)

Seth,

What about their other classic "The Idiot Song". Good for a laugh.

How sweet to be an Idiot,
As harmless as a cloud,
Too small to hide the sun,
Almost poking fun
At the warm but insecure, untidy crowd.
How sweet to be an idiot,
And dip my brain in joy,
Children laughing at my back,
With no fear of attack,
As much retaliation as a toy.

How sweet to be an idiot. How sweet.

I tiptoed down the street,
Smiled at everyone I meet,
But suddently a scream
Smashes through my dream.
Fee fie foe fum.
I smell the blood of an asylum.
(Blood of an asylum. But mother, I play so beautifully. Listen. Ha ha.)
Fie fye foe fum.
I smell the blood of the asylum.
Hey you. You're such a pennant.
You got as much brain as a dead ant,
As much imagination as a carvan sign,

But I still love you. Still love you.
Oooh, how sweet to be an idiot.
How sweet. How sweet. How sweet.

Warren -


----------



## shadowseeker (28/5/05)

anything by fleet wood mac

The eagles
Men at work
Nina simone
also alot of 80s stuff that i just cant seem to let go of lol


----------



## Jazman (28/5/05)

or what about hi five or the wiggles


----------



## Busboy (28/5/05)

You're a sick man Jazman


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/05)

Jazman said:


> or what about hi five or the wiggles
> [post="61201"][/post]​



Busboy,

I respect your opinion of Jazman's post.
However, IMO, the Eagles and Fleetwood Mac are far worse. Oh, ...and Phil Collins too.

Just my opinion, of course.
..and the opinion of Mojo Nixon : "Don Henley must die. Don't let him get back together with Glen Frey..."

Apologies for any missspelling of the names of members of bands I care little for.

Seth


----------



## Jez (29/5/05)

Kieren said:


> Wow, another Homebrewing Godspeed You Black Emperor fan. I wouldn't have thought there were any out there.
> 
> 
> [post="60606"][/post]​



.....um........they were in my list too. <_< 

great first album....then EVERYONE started liking them, they went commercial & sold out  

what about June of '44, Slint, the Make Up, The shipping News, Kings of Leon???

TDA!?!? 

I love every band in your list of faves. Last concert I saw was GBV at Newtown RSL 3-4 years ago - absolutely fantastic - 2.5 hours worth - approx 30 songs - they had a crate of ice onstage full of VB & whole band got absolutely hammered but never missed a note - heaven!!!

a close second is The Make Up at the Annandale Hotel about 5-6 years ago - it was almost a religious experience.

still waiting for someone who shares my love for the works of Denise Drysdale though. Her stuff is so still so underground its still cool....... h34r: 

recently got a soft spot for phil colins too...and fleetwood mac...always used to hate them but now I've seen the light :super: 

Jez


----------



## dreamboat (29/5/05)

Vangelis 1492 Conquest of Paradise.

Track 2 - Conquest of Paradise.






Canterbury Crusaders Theme Song.... just reliving the memory of another Super 12 victory 





dreamboat


----------



## normell (29/5/05)

Anything by the late warren Zevon

Love him

Exitable Boy

Roland the headless thompson Gunner

Normell


----------



## Thunderlips (30/5/05)

My range of music is vast.
Right now I'm listening to James Reyne's new one, "and the horse you rode in on".
Weizguy, that reminds me, I always loved "I like Chinese, they only come up to your knees" and the short "sit on my face and tell me that you love me"


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/05)

Thunderlips said:


> My range of music is vast.
> Right now I'm listening to James Reyne's new one, "and the horse you rode in on".
> Weizguy, that reminds me, I always loved "I like Chinese, they only come up to your knees" and the short "sit on my face and tell me that you love me"
> [post="61352"][/post]​



and the medical love song, too.

"Inflammation of the 4skin reminds me of your smile..."

In fact, the entire Contractual Obligation album.

Mr Reyne's "Fall of Rome" is timeless.

Cheers

Seth


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/5/05)

Jez said:


> TDA!?!?
> 
> I love every band in your list of faves. Last concert I saw was GBV at Newtown RSL 3-4 years ago - absolutely fantastic - 2.5 hours worth - approx 30 songs - they had a crate of ice onstage full of VB & whole band got absolutely hammered but never missed a note - heaven!!!
> 
> [post="61295"][/post]​



At least you got to see them Jez. That is one band I would have given anything to see live.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Snow (30/5/05)

Jazman said:


> or what about hi five or the wiggles
> [post="61201"][/post]​



Oh Jazman, move on! Don't you know The Saddle Club are the new Hi 5?

"Hello world.....this is me....life should be..mmm yeah, fun for everyone, c'mon baby.." 

They rock! :super: 

- Snow


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/05)

I thought it was Hiliary Duff? 

Yep, got a 10 year old. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## redbeard (22/8/05)

i like listen to chronix radio (internet), which has recent heavy rock / metal type music. not a popular demographic on aus fm radio. no ads or idiot announcers, just music & the occasional promo. 

Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## ryanator (22/8/05)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently listening to the following bands:
- AFI
- Thursday
- Story Of The Year
- The Used
- Funeral For A Friend
- Evermore
- Taking Back Sunday
- Champion
- Raised Fist
- Rival Schools
- Project 86
- The Streets


----------



## Weizguy (22/8/05)

redbeard said:


> i like listen to chronix radio (internet), which has recent heavy rock / metal type music. not a popular demographic on aus fm radio. no ads or idiot announcers, just music & the occasional promo.
> 
> Ministry - Just One Fix
> [post="73167"][/post]​


redbeard,

Gotta love anything from that Ministry album.
I have the single of "Jesus Built my Hotrod" with Gibby Haines of the Butthole Surfers, and the 3 versions of the song,...All good!
...and the other B-side song , which is "TV Song". Great car-driving musik.

ATM, listening to Maureen Elkner -"Rak off Normie" and Falco singing "Rock me Amadeus". Pure cheese for a Monday.

Seth out


----------



## Plastic Man (22/8/05)

redbeard said:


> Ministry - Just One Fix
> [post="73167"][/post]​




Saw em at the big day out one year. Great set.


----------



## Jye (22/8/05)

Static X
Beastie Boys - saw them at them BDO...very nice

and I'm off to see Nine Inch Nails tonight


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/8/05)

Currently thrashing:

Jets From Brazil
The Church
Russian Teammate
Frank Black

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jez (25/8/05)

Slayer - South of Heaven

anything by At the drive-in

Anthrax - Persistence of time

Interpol - "obstacle no2" 

Joy Division - "she's lost control" 



Jez


----------



## Steve (25/8/05)

The Jam (Greatest Hits)


----------



## n00ch (25/8/05)

> and I'm off to see Nine Inch Nails tonight



I went and saw them in Sydney last Sat night. What an awesome gig! :super: 

How was the (i'm assuming) Brisbane show?


----------



## normell (25/8/05)

Tom Cochrane, "Ragged Arse Road", had to import fram Canada, but well worth it

Normell


----------



## Jye (25/8/05)

> How was the (i'm assuming) Brisbane show?



Great song selection :super: but I liked the show that they did at the BDO a few years ago better.

I am disapointed at how little they trashed the stage at the end :angry:


----------



## n00ch (25/8/05)

Yeah i thought the selection was good also. I'm glad they didn't play too much of the new stuff. That BDO set was good. I was front row!!! :super: 

They didn't trash it in Sydney. Trent did give his guitar out though. I wish i could have had that.


----------



## PostModern (25/8/05)

Steve said:


> The Jam (Greatest Hits)
> [post="73737"][/post]​



My kids love Compact Snap! especially Town Called Malice.

I'm currently listening to Frank Sinatra's Greatest Hits. Ran into a bloke on the train who insisted I rip his CDs... well, OK.


----------



## johnno (25/8/05)

I'm being a hippy and listening to Rodriguez - Cold Fact at the moment.

johnno


----------



## fergi (25/8/05)

i am currently listening to THE MISSUS
"when are you going to get that barrel of beer off my kitchen bench",no its not really a song ,its a sort of high pitched noise coming from the wifes mouth

fergi


----------



## PostModern (25/8/05)

fergi said:


> i am currently listening to THE MISSUS
> "when are you going to get that barrel of beer off my kitchen bench",no its not really a song ,its a sort of high pitched noise coming from the wifes mouth
> 
> fergi
> [post="73772"][/post]​



Not my favourite tune, but that gets a lot of play in my house too.


----------



## Murray (25/8/05)

Turbonegro - Ass Cobra.


----------



## voota (25/8/05)

Skatalites at the moment, great mellow old ska. 
Johnno, 'cold fact' is a teriffic album. Got it on LP, but cant find it on any torrent servers


----------



## cubbie (25/8/05)

Athlete - tourist and Keane -self titled at the mo.


----------



## Jazman (25/8/05)

The latest Fear Factory album


----------



## Mr Bond (25/8/05)

The Datsuns,Outta sight Outta mind. :super:

Blacken my thumb....Blacken my Thumbbb......Yeah.....................................


----------



## pbrosnan (25/8/05)

Mostly classical at work, ABCFM. Anything by Aaron Copland


----------



## Plastic Man (25/8/05)

First side of ride the lightning. Wicked !!!


----------



## Thunderlips (26/8/05)

Right now it's J.J. Cale's "call me the breeze" on Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival DVD.
Great stuff.


----------



## Busboy (26/8/05)

Johnno and Voota: haven't heard Cold Fact in years. I used to listen to that cassette (remember them) all the time. Voota; try LimeWire. You'll get about 40 hits.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/05)

Worth a look :beerbang: 

Inner City Sound

Hope they get a host webcaster.  

Warren -


----------



## sab (27/8/05)

Currently listening to Audioslave. :super:


----------



## Jye (27/8/05)

Anyone listening to triple j's Impossible Music Festival this weekend?


----------



## klemcke (28/8/05)

Audioslave is the correct answer! The new disk is great, as was their first disk. Music to boil by. 

Keith


----------



## Murray (28/8/05)

Jye said:


> Anyone listening to triple j's Impossible Music Festival this weekend?
> [post="74101"][/post]​



On and off, there are a few good sets.


----------



## pint of lager (28/8/05)

The tripple j weekend of music is great.


----------



## tdh (28/8/05)

Strauss and Handel followed by Rammstein.

tdh


----------



## Gulf Brewery (28/8/05)

pint of lager said:


> The tripple j weekend of music is great.
> [post="74117"][/post]​



Tripel J ?


----------



## troywhite (28/8/05)

Digitally Imported - Vocal Trance.

Streaming Audio. This is usually pumping out of my computer for at least 6 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Internode and iiNet both offer this as free download traffic. Awesome


----------



## Duff (28/8/05)

Jonny Lang - "Lie to Me"

The guy was 15 when he recorded it, awesome blues album.


----------



## redbeard (28/8/05)

Danzig - Cant Speak

i havent listened to trippel j for ages, thus no idea about Impossible Music - anygood ?


----------



## ryanator (29/8/05)

tdh said:


> Strauss and Handel followed by Rammstein.
> [post="74124"][/post]​



Rammstein are a top band though I didn't rate their new album as well as their previous few. Live Aus Berlin is one of the best live albums ever.


----------



## KoNG (29/8/05)

right now.... Mick Hart
upside down in the full face of optimism


----------



## Doc (31/8/05)

ryanator said:


> tdh said:
> 
> 
> > Strauss and Handel followed by Rammstein.
> ...



I have to third Rammstein. They are one of my favourites. My mobile ringtone is even Rammstein (Das Alte Leid from the Herzeleid album).
I love to see them live in Berlin (I do have the DVD, but its not the same  )

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (31/8/05)

Cog - Just Visiting Part 1

:beerbang: :beerbang: Brilliant local talent!! :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Stickler (31/8/05)

Cog - the new normal is also an awesome album. These guys should be on the world stage. I caught them with Shihad at the Enmore on sat night. What a gig!!. :super:


----------



## Doc (31/8/05)

Stickler said:


> I caught them with Shihad at the Enmore on sat night. What a gig!!. :super:
> [post="74611"][/post]​



Shihad. Another awesome band. I've been following them since they were just a small band doing local gigs in Wellington. Unfortunately the whole move the US change your name (Pacifier) etc etc, seems to have killed their chance of real international presense. I think the Debs Night Out EP and The General Electric are my two fav albums from them.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bobby (31/8/05)

Been listening to Hot hot heat again lately. They are playing in sydney in a couple of weeks. cant wait.


----------



## jayse (24/9/05)

ryanator said:


> Rammstein are a top band though I didn't rate their new album as well as their previous few. Live Aus Berlin is one of the best live albums ever.
> [post="74240"][/post]​



pulling up another old thread simply cause i saw mention of supposed best live albums ever, for my money 'live after death' can't be beat :excl: 
Latest fav live dvd is certainly megadeth, seeing dave mustaine in his ellemnt playing holy wars for encore is the best footage i have laid my meek eyes upon.


The moral of the story is what not to do if a bird shits on you.
Jayse


----------



## tangent (24/9/05)

Datarock
"..she's not a tramp, her name is Judy!"


----------



## Jazzafish (24/9/05)

Got a bit of a mix going at the moment, media player on a hard rock random. System of a Down at the moment, could go to anything from Tool, Cog, Deftones... you get the idea! :beerbang: :super:


----------



## Murray (24/9/05)

jayse said:


> pulling up another old thread simply cause i saw mention of supposed best live albums ever, for my money 'live after death' can't be beat



I picked up the double LP of Live After Death last year and it is fantastic. B)


----------



## pint of lager (24/9/05)

Roy and HG calling the footie.


----------



## Kai (24/9/05)

There's footy on today?

The Cure.


----------



## tangent (24/9/05)

aaaaahhhhh, over for another year.


----------



## Batz (24/9/05)

jayse said:


> ryanator said:
> 
> 
> > Rammstein are a top band though I didn't rate their new album as well as their previous few. Live Aus Berlin is one of the best live albums ever.
> ...




I had to put up with that crap when my boys were 14-16ish
Sometimes you feel your age Jayse

(still think it's crap)

Old Batz


----------



## jayse (24/9/05)

I think thats the way its worked for several generations batz, every generation scorns the music of the next.
Tayla seems to have picked up something from me and loves chicks with guitars ie avril, veruca salt. Thank god i don't have to put up with that un human music that most kids these days play in their 1985 commodores or if they have money lancers. 

Long live rock and roll>>>>>rainbow with RJD
Jayse


----------



## tangent (25/9/05)

"Had the Commodore 64, had to score!" 

I agree AB


----------



## Mr Bond (30/9/05)

Dragged out Faith no more "album of the year" from 1997.

Your last cup of sorrow,

Dave.


----------



## jayse (30/9/05)

Great album although you mentioning it was 1997 makes me feel like i have lived the last 8 years in compete drunkeness because it feels like just yesterday. Actually i have been drunk for the last 8 years but thats another story.

Poor tom
Jayse


----------



## Mr Bond (1/10/05)

jayse said:


> Great album although you mentioning it was 1997 makes me feel like i have lived the last 8 years in compete drunkeness because it feels like just yesterday. Actually i have been drunk for the last 8 years but thats another story.
> 
> Poor tom
> Jayse
> [post="80506"][/post]​



Yeah i had the exact same thing! Thats why i put the 97 reference in.Started listening to it and had the vivid flashbacks to certain songs,Flipped the cover over and read the fine print at the bottom and went Whoa,  where did those years go.

2day its the Casanovas self titled album,a ripper disc from one of the current crop of aussie bands who seem to be heavily influenced by AC/DC and Led Zep.

The Datsuns are worth a listen as well,great aussie pub rock.
don't think much of jet though,a little to slick and pretentious.

I may even drag out Grinspoons first and only really good album,b4 they went all soft and girly,"guide to better living"

Dead Cat 3 times,

Dave. :super:


----------



## johnno (1/10/05)

Nirvana and Bowie today.

johnno


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/10/05)

watched the Movie aboput Ray charles last night....what a fantastic film..


----------



## bottlerocket (1/10/05)

im listening to block party atm
also wolfmother and muse on high rotation :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (1/10/05)

Today the new Rammstein single Benzin. Hanging out for the new album due in 28 days.
Also the latest Audioslave album today (Out of Exile).
Finally the latest Shihad album got a spin.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (1/10/05)

Just heard velvet revolver for the first time, only heard one song but man it was cool, very much reminded me of alice in chains which i love to death.
Looks like i'll be listening to alice in chains all nite after that short little inspiration.

Here's to layne staley and my he live forever beyond the grave. :chug: 
Jayse


----------



## ryanator (2/10/05)

I've had "California Crossing" by Fu Manchu cranking heaps lately. The guitar is unreal throughout the whole album. I just got their new album "Start The Machine" a few weeks ago. Another great album.


----------



## Plastic Man (2/10/05)

changing genre's a tad.....got given Chains remastered "Towards the Blues" album for fathers day. Haven't taken it off since. Been a long time since I'd listened to them. Forgooten how good they are !!! Great aussie blues.


----------



## Murray (2/10/05)

As usual, I've been listening to the Saints a lot. Far and away the best band Australian has produced.


----------



## Plastic Man (2/10/05)

Eternally yours must go down as one of the all time great aussie albums!!

Changing the subject slightly - though still in the same time frame - a mate told me today that birdman are touring again !!!!


----------



## Murray (2/10/05)

Yeah, I've heard the same thing. Can't wait!


----------



## Plastic Man (3/10/05)

Yeah hup !!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/10/05)

Plastic Man said:


> Eternally yours must go down as one of the all time great aussie albums!!
> 
> Changing the subject slightly - though still in the same time frame - a mate told me today that birdman are touring again !!!!
> [post="80770"][/post]​



As are the Meanies and Cosmic Psychos but I reckon it's only on the East Coast unfortunately :angry: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## devo (3/10/05)

I've listening to Black Flags, Nervous breakdown EP and the new Melvins/Jello Biafra colaboration "Never Breathe What You Can't See".


----------



## Dr Gonzo (3/10/05)

Stuck at work behind a computer on a public holiday. Lucky i got my music on it. On random, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Blue Oyster Cult, Hendrix, Iron Maiden, Gunners, Metallica, Pink Floyd, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Motorhead... over 45 hours of music, 3.1 GB on the hard drive.


----------



## PostModern (19/11/05)

*bump*
Just rediscovering Neil Young. Man how cool an album is Harvest?
*bump*

EDIT: there is a 24 LP Neil Young collection going strong on bt if you know where to look atm.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/05)

Right now...the fans inside my PC tower  :lol: :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## OCC (19/11/05)

and the click of ya mouse fingerlickin


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/05)

devo said:


> Melvins/Jello Biafra colaboration "Never Breathe What You Can't See".



Speaking of the man Jello himself...have you heard him in "Shut Up, Be Happy" from Ice T's "Iceberg"? 

Kinda' rings true with where these new anti-terror laws are taking us :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/05)

OCC said:


> and the click of ya mouse fingerlickin



And some three-year-old fader clicks OCC  

http://www.soundclick.com/util/downloadSon...&key=4ECD3EFF-A

PZ.


----------



## redbeard (20/11/05)

Heavensdust - Snow (chronixradio.com)


----------



## Murray (20/11/05)

At the moment I'm listening to Steamin' with the Miles Davis Quintet. Been listening to the Dictators - Go Girl Crazy a hell of a lot.


----------



## ryanator (20/11/05)

In the player at the moment is "Move Along" by The All-American Rejects. It's a pretty solid album for a pop-punk album.


----------



## Bazza (20/11/05)

not minding the Scissor Sisters at the moment...nor the Hilltop Hoods [or butterfingers come to that]

Bazza


----------



## nonicman (20/11/05)

Radio National, cricket WI & Aus in Hobart. Visuals on muted TV.


----------



## Duff (20/11/05)

nonicman said:


> Radio National, cricket WI & Aus in Hobart. Visuals on muted TV.
> [post="91902"][/post]​



Can you beat Kerry O'Keefe yesterday when he was talking about Joel Garner.."Joel dropped his underwear and we heard a thud...then someone yelled 'Anaconda'!!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## nonicman (20/11/05)

Duff said:


> Can you beat Kerry O'Keefe yesterday when he was talking about Joel Garner.."Joel dropped his underwear and we heard a thud...then someone yelled 'Anaconda'!!" :lol: :lol:
> [post="91917"][/post]​



:lol: Imagine Kerry O'Keefe and Warnie commentating together :lol:


----------



## johnno (22/11/05)

ai' o' lets go.
Just cranked up the Ramones.


----------



## devo (22/11/05)

Nunchukka Superfly - III :super: 

awesome CD.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/11/05)

johnno said:


> ai' o' lets go.
> Just cranked up the Ramones.
> [post="92320"][/post]​



Go Beat on the Brat Johnno!! :beerbang: :super: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/11/05)

johnno said:


> ai' o' lets go.
> Just cranked up the Ramones.
> [post="92320"][/post]​



Thats "Hey Ho, let's go" Johnno.  

Kings of Leon and Sleater Kinney on high rotation. Preparing myself for next years BDO! :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/05)

Leif Garrett - I was made for Dancing...too funny

Ramones doing a Creedence hit "Have you ever seen the Rain". Well done!

Seth


----------



## Kieren (22/11/05)

Just bought the new System of a Down album today which I am listening to for the first time as I type this.

Not to impressed at the mo' but I have only listened to the first 4 songs. Maybe it will grow on me. Their last one absolutely rocked and I heard they kept a lot of their good songs for this one so maybe I've been expecting to much <_< .

Also Dark side of the Moon, Cult of Luna and Massive Attack.

Kieren


----------



## Mr Bond (1/12/05)

PROBOT, The Dave Grohl collaborative album.

What an arse kickin disc :beerbang:


----------



## Mr Bond (8/3/06)

Time to drag this thread up again to see what every one is listenin to.

I am rockin out to a disc i discovered @ the library a week ago.

QUEENSRYCHE "the warning"

Its the ultimate 80's metal/cockrock sound(1984) from the cover, to the band shot on the sleeve(mega big hair,spandex and leather)to the choir boy voice of the singer and all the fat/fancy guitar leads, keyboards and riffs.
This is pure old school metal indulgence. :super:


----------



## Linz (8/3/06)

Kentucky Headhunters
Ricochet
Saywer Brown


----------



## Busboy (9/3/06)

I've just "discovered" Jeff Buckley's CD 'Grace'. Great music. CD has been played over and over in my car.


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/3/06)

Well after 15yrs of active service the CD player went out with the garbage this morning. Back to vinyl on the ol' Rega Planar 3 for a while.

Some favourites: 
The Who - Who's Next? (import)
BB King - Live at Cook County Jail (import)
Howling Wolf - Rocking Chair Album (import)
Blind Faith - Self Titled
Christy Moore - Whatever Tickles Your Fancy
Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited
Led Zep - Led Zep. (#1)
Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures
Ed Kuepper - Everybody's Got To
The Saints - (I'm) Stranded 

Peter


----------



## Gerard_M (9/3/06)

I guess I will be listening to U2 cd's for a little while longer. They just cancelled the Oz leg of their tour.
Big time bummer, but at least I am not living next door to Wadey & listening to that old time stuff!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hopsta (9/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I guess I will be listening to U2 cd's for a little while longer. They just cancelled the Oz leg of their tour.
> Big time bummer, but at least I am not living next door to Wadey & listening to that old time stuff!
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="113546"][/post]​



[email protected]#$ING what? why? .....spewing i was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Busboy (9/3/06)

Hopsta, don't fret. The U2 concert has not been cancelled, just postponed. Sickness in the family or something.


----------



## Hopsta (9/3/06)

Cheers Busboy your right i just read, postponed due to sickness in "the edges" family.


----------



## Duff (9/3/06)

That is a bummer, we were in for the first show on the Friday night. They'll probably reschedule for a Monday night now...

Cheers.


----------



## Duff (9/3/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> Well after 15yrs of active service the CD player went out with the garbage this morning. Back to vinyl on the ol' Rega Planar 3 for a while.
> 
> Some favourites:
> The Who - Who's Next? (import)
> ...



I received a nice CD player and turntable when I finished Year 12. My first vinyl which was given to me (and I must stress that part):

Tina Turner's Greatest Hits :blink:


----------



## Boozy the clown (9/3/06)

Public Image Limited "Compact disc"

Its their best i'd say, Steve Vai takes lead guitar on this one, say no more...


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/3/06)

Gerard wrote:


> but at least I am not living next door to Wadey & listening to that old time stuff!



Hey, I'm progressive. I'll have you know I know quite a few Wiggles songs.

Wad


----------



## redbeard (10/3/06)

deftones - around the fur

i get my wiggles fix when visiting nieces & nephews ...


----------



## Jez (10/3/06)

Ricky Gervais podcasts.

very funny.


----------



## Gerard_M (10/3/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> Hey, I'm progressive. I'll have you know I know quite a few Wiggles songs.
> 
> Wad
> [post="113683"][/post]​


As a stay at home Dad I can safely say that I know the words to every Wiggles song, & the steps to some of the dances!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Airgead (10/3/06)

Gerard_M said:


> As a stay at home Dad I can safely say that I know the words to every Wiggles song, & the steps to some of the dances!
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="113723"][/post]​


Only some of the dances? Youre not trying  Everybody clap...

I reckon I've only got another year of the wiggles to put up with. The youngest is just starting to loose interest.

Currently working my way through 20GB of mp3s at the moment. Its what you might call an ecclectic collection.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Kramer (10/3/06)

Airgead thats quite impressive! How many songs does that equate to?

I have only 5GB, most of mine are about 128kps too which really does degrade the quality!


----------



## Airgead (10/3/06)

Kramer said:


> Airgead thats quite impressive! How many songs does that equate to?
> 
> I have only 5GB, most of mine are about 128kps too which really does degrade the quality!
> [post="113789"][/post]​



The media library comes to 4189 individual tracks by 242 artists and come from 495 albums. Thats 12 days, 4 hours, 24 minutes and 11 seconds without having to listen to the same song twice. Most are at 192 or higher.

And that doesn't count podcasts.

And I still have a bunch of CDs at home that I haven't ripped yet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## iceman (11/3/06)

Iron maiden the greatest of all time, greatest song 'Fear of the Dark- live version If your a fan of black sabbath, chech out geezer butler's (bassist from B.S) side band 'Geezer' only one album released I know of called "Black Science"

First post for me. hopefully more to come. great forums for someone who's just started brewing.

cheers


----------



## andrewl (19/3/06)

Whew! Just read through the whole topic!
I was surprised no one has given Pearl Jam a mention... Probably my favourite modern band... Can play a rockin, energetic, upbeat song or they are just as good with the slow ballady stuff. Alice In Chains I'd put into this category as well!
Other older bands worth a mention would have to be Cold Chisel (everyone has yelled out the chorus of Khe Sahn in a drunken stupor at some point or another), Dire Straits, ZZ Top, CCR.
But with the newer stuff... can't go past Metallica, Pantera, earlier Korn stuff etc :super:


----------



## STOUTMAN (19/3/06)

dimmu borgir rocks


----------



## Kai (19/3/06)

Listening to The Dissociatives right now. Much better than Silverchair ever was, though I will be interested to see what SC's new album is like.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/06)

Interesting you happen to mention Dissociatives, I'm listening to Silverchair's live album. Better than any of their studio ones- more emotion


----------



## Mr Bond (20/3/06)

Killing Jokeeath and resurrection show,(the one with Dave Grohl drumming)

:super:


----------



## Jazman (20/3/06)

Van Halen albun no 2


----------



## jimmysuperlative (20/3/06)

The Modern Lovers (1976)

_ROADRUNNER, ROADRUNNER ...GOING FASTER MILES AN HOUR ..._

I actually prefer the Sex Pistols "attempt" at it on the Rock 'n' Roll Swindle album ... :super:

.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/3/06)

Static X "wisconsin death trip" (debut from 99)

Static x link check it out


----------



## Mr Bond (22/3/06)

Soul Fly,rophecy. This album contains a ripper cover of Meantime,by Helmet. :super:


----------



## pamer (22/3/06)

Brauluver said:


> Soul Fly,rophecy. This album contains a ripper cover of Meantime,by Helmet. :super:
> [post="115790"][/post]​



Moses is a freaking awesome song from that album


----------



## Busboy (28/3/06)

I'm listening to Jeff Lang's "You Have to Dig Deep to Bury Daddy". Great album! He's currently on tour in the U.S. supporting John Butler. IMHO he's superior to John Butler. He's a better singer and his compositions are much more colourful and varied. On the guitar he's on par with JB.


----------



## Mr Bond (5/4/06)

Sepultura:"Under a pale grey sky",double live album.

Max is the man :super:


----------



## johnno (5/4/06)

Rogue Traders at the moment.

cheers
johnno


----------



## jayse (5/4/06)

As always its zakk wylde's black label society here.
Just a quick plug, new album out in july 'shot to hell' on the newly signed label roadrunner, they are recording as i type. With the new label comes a promise of a aussie tour also. :super: 

Bleed for me
Jayse


----------



## Jazman (6/4/06)

Kings x


----------



## Mr Bond (1/5/06)

I heard 3 tracks from the new "TOOL" album 2 day,Wicked.
has anyone else heard /bought it yet and what do you think?
Hope they tour oz on the back of this album.


----------



## jayse (1/5/06)

I heard one song on JJJ and thought it was cool.


----------



## Stickler (1/5/06)

I bought the new TOOL album on saturday, I haven't really had a chance to give it a "good" listen yet but all sounds good. MAN, what a cover!. It has built in 3d glasses which you look at some awesome photos and artwork through, worth the purchase price alone!.


----------



## JasonY (3/5/06)

Drowning out the office noise with Judas Priest: Screaming for Vengance :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (3/5/06)

KYUS, And the circus leaves town.(bass to blow ya speakers)


----------



## Bizarre (4/5/06)

jayse said:


> last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
> mind you i think i copped most the flack.
> [post="16382"][/post]​



I see nothing wrong with your musical choices Jayse, mostly for me at the moment its:

Metallica (everything apart from Saint Anger coz it didnt do much 4 me)

System of a Down

Ramstein

Ministry (no not the dancy crap - the band  )

Dead Kennedy's

Sex Pistols and a whole heap of other stuff that alomst causes divorce everytime I play 'em - honestly SWMBO has no musical taste what so ever - I'm not being harsh, all I will say is Michael Jackson! :blink:


----------



## Mr Bond (4/5/06)

Lullabies to paralyze: Queens of the Stone Age.

tracks 9 and 10 are the high light.


----------



## johnno (4/5/06)

Sing A Song of sixpence
45 Songs, Stories and Nursey Rhymes.

Top Stuff.


----------



## Mr Bond (4/5/06)

johnno said:


> Sing A Song of sixpence
> 45 Songs, Stories and Nursey Rhymes.
> 
> Top Stuff.
> [post="124414"][/post]​



So you've got kids then too :excl:


----------



## pamer (5/5/06)

Brauluver said:


> KYUSS, And the circus leaves town.(bass to blow ya speakers)
> [post="124129"][/post]​



Hell yeah! I'm listening to Sky Valley.


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/06)

The Grates (from Brisbane) new album. They entertained me well at the Big Day Out this year, so I thought I'd buy their album in appreciation.

Also have "GG Allin - Banned in Boston" in the car, and TISM - www.TISM.wanker.com" + the bonus TISM CD "Faulty Pressing - do not manufacture".

I need to get another HDD for my computer, so I can put my music back on there (bloody Seagate replacement HDD. Don't get me started).

I need to get out my DK stuff and listen again, and DOA, GBH, Exploited, NWA and the vinyl assortment, too.

Seth


----------



## Mr Bond (10/5/06)

Francis the Mute, Mars Volta.


----------



## Whistlingjack (10/5/06)

Looks as though there are more than a few metalheads here.

Lost the taste for it in the late 70's.

From that era, though...

The Who, Pink Floyd, Blind Faith, Led Zeppelin, Rolling Stones, Jimi Hendrix, The Doors...etc, etc... :super: 

I sometimes like the mellow tunes too...Eagles, Supertramp, Bob Dylan...

And more recently...Red Hot Chili Peppers, Radiohead, The Verve...


----------



## jayse (11/5/06)

There's two kinds of music, good and bad. Even the good bands can't hit home runs every single time......unless they are led zeppelin!



Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> The Grates (from Brisbane) new album. They entertained me well at the Big Day Out this year, so I thought I'd buy their album in appreciation.
> 
> 
> Seth
> [post="124524"][/post]​



My daughter bought this album and I have to say it is pretty bloody good! 

Currently listening to the new Built To Spill CD, You in Reverse and After The Falls new one.

Have never been able to get interested in Metal :blink: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## OLD DOG (11/5/06)

Mark Sholtez and Johhny Legend are both quality artists.
easy listening music.


----------



## beers (13/5/06)

tomahawk - mit gas, the dillinger escape plan - irony is a dead scene, general patton vs the x-ecutioners & anything else patton (hanging out for the peeping tom release)

other faves - trans am, mogwai, squarepusher, pendulum, soul coughing, mgf, mr bungle, the bird, ubin, asain dub foundation, beck, janes addiction, dj zinc, the hard ons, meanies, kyuss, budd, radiohead, avalanches, you am i, david holmes, amon tobin, regurgitator, tool, the third eye foundation, dj shadow...


----------



## Slurpdog (14/5/06)

The Hilltop Hoods are big on my CD player ATM.
Anybody who caught them on their Hardroad tour recently will know what I'm talking about.
These guy's know how to get a party started!
Foo Fighters, Jeff Buckley and Audioslave also get a thorough thrashing.
Gotta' get me listen to the new Grates albumn as well.


----------



## beers (14/5/06)

Slurpdog said:


> The Hilltop Hoods are big on my CD player ATM.
> Anybody who caught them on their Hardroad tour recently will know what I'm talking about.



the hard road album is great  it's the 1st hoods album i've owned & was on constant rotation on my ipod a few weeks back.. good stuff. I havent seen them live yet but I am keen :beerbang:


----------



## Slurpdog (14/5/06)

Beers

Saw the Hoods at their gig at the Roundhouse at Sydney Uni and they went off.
Can't wait for the next tour! :beerbang:


----------



## Mr Bond (15/5/06)

Sepultura, "ROOTS"

Nail Bomb "Point Blank"


----------



## jayse (16/5/06)

Have something to rave about here, once in awhile a album comes along thats great music with the total fun grin factor. 

Imagine what would happen if the outlaw country music singer David Allen Coe got together with the cowboys from hell (pantera's Dime, vinnie and rex) well you get Rebel Meets Rebel.

Only just released after years in the making and many moons since the fatal shooting of dime by a completely deranged so called fan this album simply Called 'Rebel meets Rebel' is the ultimate and unique country outlaw meets the kings of metal. Not the complete weak arse James hetfield meets garth brooks popular nonsense either, this stuff rocks. Both sides (D.A.C & CFH) seem to fit perfectly without having to change there style all that much to fit together to make this southern american style rock influenced album with the metal meets outlaw country tough as hell edge. Heres a clip

I love it and dimes playing is unbloody real, I'd rate this better than the damage plan album. Showcasing what a real master and unique talent dime was. 
This is one god damn unreal album and as cliff burton would have said you "abso'muther(four letter word)ing'lutetly" have to hear it.

RIP Dimebag FOREVER.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (16/5/06)

> I heard 3 tracks from the new "TOOL" album 2 day,Wicked.
> has anyone else heard /bought it yet and what do you think?
> Hope they tour oz on the back of this album.



10,000 Days is unbelievable! What an epic through composed journey!

And then there is the artwork............best album art ever!! :super: 

I'm hoping they'll be here is Oz around Aug/Sep as they are in Japan early-mid August. So far their tour dates end there but I'd imagine they'll be here towards the end of the year. They sold out in Sydney @ The Entertainment Centre the last two times they were here (2001 & 2002 i think) so they'd have to come back......................well thats what I keep telling myself  

They are amazing live too! Best concerts ever! :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (17/5/06)

Galactaphonic Tumble weed..

Hidden track @ the end is a wicked cover of Interstellar Overdrive by Pink Floyd


----------



## johnno (22/5/06)

Moondance CD by Van Morrison toay.



johnno


----------



## Bizarre (22/5/06)

Jayse you might like to know you have converted me (sort of!!) - after always seeing you saying how great Black Label are my Mrs found a couple of mp3's on one of those share programs (which I wont mention). I had a listen, loved it - hehe - and went out n bought "Stronger Than Death" - it was the only one I could find - but its a pretty good cd!! :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (22/5/06)

Today it's 1 Vardos- Wild side of the village and 2 Jamal- Raks We Bas [Middle Eastern drummer genius] Let's say I am into "World Music" no boring 4/4, 2/4 etc twelve bar trunaround rubbish for me. <_< 
Off soapbox flame suite on  . I am a drummer and didge player so what would I know  , Oh I also play[ed] trumpet [gave it up for drums].


----------



## jayse (22/5/06)

Bizarre said:


> Jayse you might like to know you have converted me (sort of!!) - after always seeing you saying how great Black Label are my Mrs found a couple of mp3's on one of those share programs (which I wont mention). I had a listen, loved it - hehe - and went out n bought "Stronger Than Death" - it was the only one I could find - but its a pretty good cd!! :beerbang:
> [post="128262"][/post]​




Wicked, file sharing does have several merits, like in the instance you would not have brought it if you had not been able to get a sample of it first and thought this is cool i'am gunna buy it.
That album is one of my faves, its the second album. 
JB hifi is the place to go for everything music i bet you have one somewhere in perth, they are awesome for stocking alsorts of stuff on the shelves.
I'am a little to drunk to post anything coherent right now really so will possibly came back later with some black label ranting as of have plenty of raving about zakk in me. :super: 

I could talk about Zakk all nite long. 
Jayse


----------



## Bizarre (22/5/06)

jayse said:


> Wicked, file sharing does have several merits, like in the instance you would not have brought it if you had not been able to get a sample of it first and thought this is cool i'am gunna buy it.
> That album is one of my faves, its the second album.
> JB hifi is the place to go for everything music i bet you have one somewhere in perth, they are awesome for stocking alsorts of stuff on the shelves.
> I'am a little to drunk to post anything coherent right now really so will possibly came back later with some black label ranting as of have plenty of raving about zakk in me. :super:
> ...



Hey thats cool - I'm just starting to get drunk - lol! It was JB I got it at - didnt see the point with the other Bilge Purveyors - sorry record stores- near me. I am a great believer in supporting the artist - so I had 2 buy it really! Bloody good music


----------



## Mr Bond (27/5/06)

Well after 5 days solid of 10000 days/ *TOOL* I'm totally sold on this latest evolution.It's more rock than ever b4(in a prog rock way).

Nu psychedelia is my tag.Owes much to early pink floyd with a distinctly 90's feel.
Unmistakably Tool.Even the quieter/slower songs are powerful with ambience without being soft(per se).

The last track is pure heaven/hell(trippy).
Track one has a classic rock riff in it that made me go YEAH.....


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (1/6/06)

Excellent post Brauluver!

A very cool explanation of the album!

I'm still hooked on 10,000 Days and Rosetta Stone

"Fetch me the spirit, the son and the father
Tell them there pillar of Faith is ascending
It's time now, my time now
Give me my, give me my Wings!" 

:beerbang:  :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (2/6/06)

Yeah 10000 days ,the song is in the top 5 of all time epic song faves for me.
Alongside "When the musics over" The Doors
"3 Days" Janes Addiction.
"Desperate cry" Sepultura.

I'll have to do a bit of shuffling to finalise it from here.


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

I've been giving the new Tool album a thrash too for the last 3 weeks.
The first two tracks Vicarious and Jambi are the only too that REALLY have me hooked though.

Doc


----------



## Mr Bond (2/6/06)

Doc said:


> I've been giving the new Tool album a thrash too for the last 3 weeks.
> The first two tracks Vicarious and Jambi are the only too that REALLY have me hooked though.
> 
> Doc



Yeah thats understandable.They are probably the most radio friendly and easily digestible(formula wise) for the average punter.The whole album is an Aural journey that deserves an uninterrupted listen on head phones in a darkened room.


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Brauluver said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I've been giving the new Tool album a thrash too for the last 3 weeks.
> ...



Maybe that is where I've gone wrong. Listening to it on my iPod on the bus.
Will crank it up tomorrow while brewing, on the Home Theatre system and get the subwoofer cranking.

Doc


----------



## jayse (3/6/06)

Maynard is a tool :lol: 

Just teasing, whats the deal with perfect circle? did he name that band after his....woops better not finish that line :beerbang: 

Alcohol fueled brewtality.
Jayse


----------



## Duff (3/6/06)

I bought it last weekend and couldn't believe it when I heard Vicarious. I'm with Sam, Rosetta Stoned is simply :super:


----------



## Stickler (3/6/06)

Yes, 10000 days on high rotation here too - well as much as possible with an 8 week old kid in a two beddy unit. 
Biggest disappointment of the year - Stadium Arcadium by Red Hot Chili Peppers. These guys really need to get back on the drugs, they are rapidly slipping into mediocrity. Out of 28 songs I reckon there's maybe half a dozen (being generous) decent ones.


----------



## Mr Bond (23/6/06)

EDGUY, Hellfire club.

man this is the ultimate metal cock rock gear for the new age.

heaps of modern riffs with an old school metal(iron maiden) style vocal/content.

Thanks to a work mate i've discovered a new band to explore.

google em up and have a look. :super:


----------



## Finite (28/6/06)

new eskimo joe album and coldplay after seeing them live last nite


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/6/06)

you mean Whingeplay?  


Sorry I couldn't help myself :lol: h34r:


----------



## Jazman (28/6/06)

Anthrax ......spreading the disease


----------



## MVZOOM (28/6/06)

On rotation at the moment:

Mothers Milk - RHCP (need some good perspective from that bloody Stadium album)
10,000 Days - my first Tool album - very good
Absolution - Muse - how good are these guys?
She Will Have Her Way - Finn Bros - I'm a kiwi. 
...and Justice for All - I'm training for a 1/2 marathon, this album is a pain-barrier breaker
Vulture Street - Powderfinger - see above, one of their best
Alex Lloyd - Alex Lloyd - one of Ozzies best composers / songwriters IMHO
Grace, Jeff Buckly - it's never far away from being played
Urban Hymns - The Verve, really solid album

and more... F*&^#ing love music!

I'm after a copy of the Black Sabbath tribute album, released somewhere in the mid-90's - but can't rememer the name? Looking at the lists of what people are listening to, it can't be far away!


----------



## Doogiechap (28/6/06)

Jazman said:


> Kings x


Gretchen goes to Nebraska is my fave Jazman 

Currently listening to Acker Bilk :blink: (Editing for Theatrical Production)

Kings X
Skunkhour
Jeff Buckley
Massive Attack
All of U2
Chris Cornell
Chilli Peppers -Blood Sugar :super: 
Eskimo Joe
Groove Armada
Ben Harper

Loved Queensryche's Operation Mindcrime, Megadeth RIP, Anthrax Persistance of Time, Coroner, Malmsteen
Grew up on the Oils, and still love'em.


----------



## jayse (29/6/06)

MVZOOM said:


> Snipped>
> 
> I'm after a copy of the Black Sabbath tribute album, released somewhere in the mid-90's - but can't rememer the name? Looking at the lists of what people are listening to, it can't be far away!



Theres quite a few tribute to sab albums but the one your talking about would be 'Nativity in Black' absolutely freaking unreal album. :super:


Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## MVZOOM (29/6/06)

jayse said:


> MVZOOM said:
> 
> 
> > Snipped>
> ...



Yeah, that's it. From memory Faith No More did War Pigs live, and 'someone' forgot the words to one of the verses?

Cheers Mike


----------



## Mr Bond (29/6/06)

RAINBOW Rising from 1976.

Dio and Ritchie Blackmoore 2gether on what has to be one of the greatest metal albums of all time


----------



## jayse (29/6/06)

MVZOOM said:


> Yeah, that's it. From memory Faith No More did War Pigs live, and 'someone' forgot the words to one of the verses?
> 
> Cheers Mike



Mike Patton is the dude from faith no more and he should be slaughtered for how he really slaughtered the vocal line in that performance. The faith no more studio version of war pigs on their album the real thing was great but he really shines as the biggest low point on this tribute album. Its like he's clowning around and not even trying on the tribute version.
The album itself is easily one, if not the best tribute album I have heard of any band.






Brauluver said:


> RAINBOW Rising from 1976.
> 
> Dio and Ritchie Blackmoore 2gether on what has to be one of the greatest metal albums of all time



I'am a man on a silver mountain :super: 
I love the version of long live rock'n'roll on the rock star movie, marky mark doesn't sing it but the rest of the people in the band steel dragon in the movie are the real musicians for the soundtrack. Zakk Wylde is the guitar player 'ghode'. Classic movie even if it is Marky mark from the funky bunch and Jennifer Aniston.

I'am not a huge blackmoore fan but think Ronnie James Dio is a metal god. :super: 

Long live rock n roll.
Jayse


----------



## MVZOOM (30/6/06)

jayse said:


> Mike Patton is the dude from faith no more and he should be slaughtered for how he really slaughtered the vocal line in that performance. The faith no more studio version of war pigs on their album the real thing was great but he really shines as the biggest low point on this tribute album. Its like he's clowning around and not even trying on the tribute version.
> The album itself is easily one, if not the best tribute album I have heard of any band.



Yeah - and I've always rocked on to Patton - he's a bit of a legend. I reckon he was prob very off his tree when he did it. 

The rest of the album is fantsastic - I'm trying to find a copy on the internerd right now1

Cheers - Mike


----------



## beers (30/6/06)

jayse said:


> MVZOOM said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's it. From memory Faith No More did War Pigs live, and 'someone' forgot the words to one of the verses?
> ...



Patton has done that on most of the live versions that I've heard. It doesn't seem like one of his favourite songs to cover (nothing against the song btw. I quite like it)
I have a feeling you wouldn't appreciate the rendition FNM did on JJJ live at the wireless many years ago.. the whole band (except big Jim M) stopped playing & started messing around & yelling.. even the drummer. Jim was left playing the guitar by himself. All in good fun I think


----------



## Mr Bond (1/7/06)

*DIO* Killing the Dragon :super:


----------



## matti (1/7/06)

My 19 month old eye eye oi oi acdc and Iron maiden


----------



## paul (2/7/06)

Has anyone heard the Immigrant song by Led Zepp thats been remixed the a dj called dirty funker?

Ive heard it a few times and it's really catchy, cant get it out of my head. Just wish i could get it on mp3 somewhere but i think its only for sale on vinyl


----------



## Mr Bond (7/7/06)

*DIO* "Holy Diver"

Ride the tiger


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/7/06)

Stumbled across Eric Burdon's newie "Soul Of A Man" ...

Not bad at all!!!!!!!!!! :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (11/7/06)

beers said:


> jayse said:
> 
> 
> > MVZOOM said:
> ...




Don't you love it. I just threw in "The Real Thing" in my cd wallet this morning for something different. Found this thread this morning and up pops one of my favourite coversongs ever! A brilliant take on a brilliant song... not that I'm an Iron Maiden fan.

What's great is when my cd collection is fueled by all the apprentices that circulate through our section at work. Never thought i'd be so into punk, dance and elmo music. (Elmo sounds so much better than EMO!).


----------



## neonmeate (11/7/06)

MVZOOM said:


> jayse said:
> 
> 
> > MVZOOM said:
> ...




i just got hold of two other sabbth tribute albums - an earache tribute "masters of misery" with cathedral godflesh etc and a great industrial techno version of "the wizard" by scorn. and "sabbatum" a medieval tribute album on medieval instruments!! which is kind of weird. 
up the sabbath


----------



## Weizguy (11/7/06)

WEEN - "God, Satan, the Oneness"


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/7/06)

Angels - Face to Face in the car!
It makes the trip to and from work so much quicker...


----------



## Doc (12/7/06)

Had my kids rocking out to System of a Down, Tool, White Stripes and the remix of Wolfmother Woman by MSTRCRFT over dinner tonight.

They love when Dad is in charge 

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/7/06)

A beer for the passing of Syd Barrett  

Shine on you Crazy Diamond. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Barry (15/7/06)

Johnny Cash. America V - A Hundred Highways


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (17/7/06)

Tool's 10,000 Days has momentarily left the stereo (since it's realease) for some heavy nostalgia:

Pantera - The Great Southern Tread Kill

I'm just developed a whole new appreciation for this album. Even if you're not in heavy metal you'd have to agree the guitar work is brilliant! The drumming is tight as!


RIP Dimebag 

:super:


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/06)

Cog, Butterfly Effect, Tool and A.F.I are constant faves on my work pc. Nice dark tunes to get me through a happy day in the office.


----------



## Sammus (17/7/06)

blood sugar sex magik by the chili peppers, and my metal faves meshuggah, dillinger, and opeth help me get thru the day.
if im feeling a bit crazy it whack on some squarepusher or vsnares...not what youd call easy listening though, if im feeling extra whacky itll be one of mike pattons crazy projects, big on fantomas at the moment too...


----------



## goatherder (18/7/06)

i can't stop listening to the grates. awesome chick rock.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/7/06)

You in Reverse (Built to Spill) is awesome stuff.

Saw Death Cab for Cutie the other night. Absolutely unreal. Their latest album, Plans, is also getting a flogging. :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## beers (19/7/06)

Sammus said:


> if im feeling a bit crazy it whack on some squarepusher ...



:beerbang: go squarepusher  

fyi he has a new album due out soon.. on which it look's like he's finally picked his bass guitar back up :huh: thank christ  there's a sneak preview at: http://www.warprecords.com/


----------



## Sloth (20/7/06)

Beatles/1967-1970

I own more Beatles on CD than my folks do. Granted they have the LPs but that doesnt do much good when the band on the record player broke years ago.

Sloth.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/7/06)

HELMET "Size Matters"


----------



## yardy (22/7/06)

Tom Waits B)


----------



## Jez (22/7/06)

what !!?? still no Denise Drysdale fans??  

been listening to songs on my mp3 player at the gym lately rather than whole albums - 

The Hives "Hate to say I told you so"
Queens of the Stone Age "Millionaire" & "Go With the flow" 
Interpol "Obstacle No 2" & "PDA"
Black Flag (Classic Keith Morris era) "Fix Me", "Jealous Again", "Wasted" & "Nervous Breakdown" 
AC/DC "Touch too much"
Dio "Rainbow in the dark"
A Perfect Circle "Judith"
50 Cent "In da Club"
Daft Punk "Da Funk"
dEUs "Suds & Soda"
The Get Up Kids "Regret"
Reggie & The Full Effect "Reign in Blood"
Jerry Cantrell "i Cut you in"
Jimmy Eat World
Metallica "Hero of the Day" & "Blitzkreig"
Mos Def "Close Edge"
Oasis "Supersonic"
Powderfinger "Rockin' Rocks"
Rival Schools
Wu-Tang Clan "Fast Shadows"
& a few others

...and recently watched a doco on GG Allen & the Murder Junkies called "Hated" which was interesting. The torrent I got it from included a GG appearance on a very early Jerry Springer show which was very entertaining!!

Jez


----------



## Millet Man (27/7/06)

Jez said:


> Dio "Rainbow in the dark"


There's a few Dio albums hidden away in the closet with a full compliment of Judas Priest (including any imports I could get my hand on a the time).

At the moment I can go past anything by The Fauves, classic Aussie rock with a twisted sense of humour. Other favourites are Jeff Buckley, Stevie Ray Vaughn, The Whitlams, The Verve, Radiohead and Muse.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## iceman (27/7/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Tool's 10,000 Days has momentarily left the stereo (since it's realease) for some heavy nostalgia:
> 
> Pantera - The Great Southern Tread Kill
> 
> ...



Great album

A heavy metal fan myself. 

Just picked up a copy of monsters of rock in moscow. Awesome vid. Check it out if you can. Pantera open the concert.

iceman


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (27/7/06)

I've seen some Pantera footage from Russia. Where the security are carrying rubber batons and belting the crowd when they try to mosh! The security looks like military from memory!

I think it was from early 90's, so only just post USSR.

Crazy Russians!


----------



## Jazman (27/7/06)

level 42


----------



## Mr Bond (6/8/06)

Jazman said:


> level 42



Whats with the middle of the road Britfunk?
I thought you were a *metal man*


----------



## Mr Bond (10/8/06)

RAINBOW,
Long Live Rock'n Roll.

"The Devil is Me and I'm holding the key to the gates of sweet Babylon"


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/8/06)

Jez said:


> what !!?? still no Denise Drysdale fans??
> ...








:blink: :lol:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (11/8/06)

Currently listening to Team Sleep (Chino from Deftones other band)

It's kinda rock, kinda electronic and pretty cruisey


----------



## Boozy the clown (11/8/06)

Just bought Radioheads 'Amnesiac' and 'Hail to the theif'

Both for $10 each!. Its a bit 'pink floyd' for most here i'd say but I reckon they are great albums. 'Ok computer' is still a better album than the two.


----------



## johnno (9/9/06)

Rodriguez right now.

johnno


----------



## Bobby (14/9/06)

i have been listening to the latest muse album a fair bit lately. Also been listening to Eagles of death metal - death by sexy and The Grates - Gravity wont get you high.


----------



## Jazman (14/9/06)

Ozzy osbourne and also lots of Black label soicety getting reading the gig in 9 days and i have a leave pass hah ha

also th enew Iron Maiden album


----------



## PistolPatch (14/9/06)

Listened to, 'Farewell Aunty Jack,' today a billion times. This song, to me, is absolutely brilliant. Legendary, in fact. 

If you haven't heard it in a while, do yourself a favour, download it (it's out of copyright I think) and listen!


----------



## browndog (15/9/06)

Johnno, how good is Sugar man.
Pat, I took you for a Barry White man  

cheers

Browndog... gimme led zep, pink floyd, free or deep purple any day


----------



## Snow (15/9/06)

My latest favourites on high rotation are Band of Horses and Midlake.

- Snow


----------



## PistolPatch (15/9/06)

Barry White - good on ya Browndog! Isn't he Kamahl's brother or something?

Rodriguez! Now we're talking. I reckon every one of his songs (from Cold Fact anyway) is brilliant. I have that whole album on the MP3 disc I listen to while working. Every other artist has no more than 2 songs.

He actually had 9 albums - must check out the others...


----------



## Jazzafish (15/9/06)

Loving this band at the moment...

http://www.myspace.com/bushidomusic


----------



## mud (19/9/06)

A Rodrequez fan base - magic. I thought I was one of the few. I think there was only two albums released in Australia - intially anyways. Then they brought out a compilation in the 80's. Now can only find Cold Fact and a compilation album. Have found him listed as Jesus Rodreguez and Sexto Rodreguez. Cover a heap of his songs with one of my garage bands.

mud


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/9/06)

Jazzafish said:


> Loving this band at the moment...
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bushidomusic




How good is "Mercina"!! :super:


----------



## neonmeate (19/9/06)

things i've been into lately

Charlie Parker live at Massie Hall with Mingus Roach Gillespie (the actual Dizzy Gillespie) and Powell - this is some of the greatest jazz, wow. i dance with my cat to this.
Melt banana - silly japanese spazzcore
Scorn - nasty 90s ambient dub
Son House - the greatest blues voice and a punisher of guitars
plus Black Dice, Boris, Art Ensemble of Chicago, nasty raw 1940s John Lee Hooker

so there


----------



## muted3 (16/10/06)

haha, well i might have extreme taste from you guys but i really like to listen to the following artists:

- Jason Mraz
- Bic Runga
- Phoenix
- Kings of convenience
- Jazz music
- Oasis
- the whitlams
and the list goes on...

but i do like the carpenters  and some good oldies like Reunited, you are everything, etc


----------



## Flippo (23/10/06)

The Mark of Cain 
Rollerball
Sabbath
Budgie
Fort
Monster Magnet
Daredevil
Alabama Thunderpussy
The Atomic Bitchwax
Bongzilla
Clutch
Rollins Band
SHeavy
Karma to Burn
Hy-test
Thumlok
Helmet
Nebula
Fu Manchu
Color Haze
Los Natas

have all been in the car or at home in the last few weeks..... most of these bands are really good laid back drinking music..... hot arvo's, metal, meat, fire and beers with mates

Found a couple of good bands on My Space lately too.. unsigned but not for long I reckon

Corn Fed Bruiser
Devil Rides Out Band


----------



## PistolPatch (29/11/06)

When you listen to music your whole working week, it's rare to accidentally come across something that strikes you and makes you want to hear more from the artist.

Have a listen to Regina Skeptor. Particularly her songs, 'Better,' and 'Fidelity.'

I love raw and powerful stuff like that. Be very surprised if she doesn't hit quite a few charts.

Some of her songs are a bit weird but you get that. LOL!


----------



## Alien boy (29/11/06)

PistolPatch said:


> When you listen to music your whole working week, it's rare to accidentally come across something that strikes you and makes you want to hear more from the artist.
> 
> Have a listen to Regina Skeptor. Particularly her songs, 'Better,' and 'Fidelity.'
> 
> ...



I think you mean regina spektor found her here


----------



## troywhite (30/11/06)

muted3 said:


> haha, well i might have extreme taste from you guys but i really like to listen to the following artists:



I think every person on here is different. That's the joy of music. I have a few friends who don't even really get into music at all. I couldn't imagine my life without music of some sort every single day.

For my part, my favourite favourite music at the moment is Vocal Trance:

DJ Doboy
GT v Project C
Armin Van Buuren

any of their trance or vocal trance mixes knock my socks off. Especially the ones with smooth female vocals in them.

Apart from this side of my musical favourites (which I must add would equate to about 80% of my daily listening) I am also very much a fan of:

Beatles
Placebo
Underworld
Everything But The Girl

Add onto that pretty much anything, except for HipHop (which I still really really can't stand, especially this new breed oz stuff), and you have me covered.


----------



## Jazman (30/11/06)

Bullet for my valantine .....trivum the crusade and the late great srv


----------



## microbe (9/1/07)

PistolPatch said:


> When you listen to music your whole working week, it's rare to accidentally come across something that strikes you and makes you want to hear more from the artist.
> 
> Have a listen to Regina Skeptor. Particularly her songs, 'Better,' and 'Fidelity.'
> 
> ...



I agree with your call on this lady - her songs made me sit up and listen.

In general - whatever's on JJJ

At the moment enjoying - Cold War Kids - 'We Used To Vacation' & the nonsensical - The Bees - 'Left Foot Stepdown'


----------



## Weizguy (15/3/07)

Marley and the Wailers - No Woman, No Cry

preceded by Blondie - I'm on E

then C&C Music factory - Things that make U go Hmmm,
and 
The Butthole Surfers with Pepper (Mountain mix)

"Marky got with Sharon. Then he got Sharee. She was sharin' Sharon's outlook on the topic of disease"
More songs queued up on the PC jukebox, finishing with Homebrew by Mr Floppy

"You can shove your Melbourne and you can shove your Vic. I've got a homebrew that'll make you sick.
It's ugly and cloudy, and it looks like p!ss. It's my homebrew. Oh joyful bliss". I think there's something in that for everyone.

Beerz
Seth - just another Thursday night 

* Edit: Multiple careless spelling errors *


----------



## jupiter (15/3/07)

normally i just have my entire collection streaming randomly over my wireless network to my netgear mp101 on shuffle. right now for the first time in a while i searched out an album to play cause i haven't listened to it in a while.

caustic window - caustic window compilation.

(caustic window is one of the monikers richard d. james goes under, aka aphex twin)


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/07)

Just got the new Bloc party cd yesterday... ripped to my mp3 player this morn and ready for some saturday overtime. Looking forward to getting Arcade Fire's new one from the dirt cheap shops in town!

Apart from that, I've just re-discovered FBI 94.5fm. Definitely a weird mix, but it's a good change from the J's as they tend to overplay songs.


----------



## jdsaint (17/3/07)

these are my favs:

Matchbox 20,DMX, eminem, dr dre, ice cube, the game , 50 cent, d12, g-unit, ludacris, the fray,AFI,30 seconds to mars, hinder, meat loaf, linkin paRK
Nickelback
greenday
my chemical romance

worst ever band:LIMP BIZKIT


----------



## Duff (17/3/07)

jdsaint said:


> these are my favs:
> 
> Nickelback
> 
> worst ever band:LIMP BIZKIT



Sure these aren't around the wrong way?


----------



## Jez (17/3/07)

just picked up the 2-disc sordid sentinals reissue of the Pavement oldie "Wowee Zowie". 

forgot how many great songs were on there. got a copy of a live 1994 show of theirs as well with effectively a best-of setlist.

Agree with you PP & Microbe about Regina Spektor. "Fidelity" is a very nice tune.

Jez


----------



## grinder (17/3/07)

GUNS 'N ROSES!!!!! 

WHERE THE HELL IS THE NEW :super: ALBUM!!!


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/07)

grinder said:


> GUNS 'N ROSES!!!!!
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS THE NEW :super: ALBUM!!!



I hear the release date is sometime in April... 2034. Should be cutting edge stuff.


----------



## Fents (17/3/07)

Drum and Bass - Andy C, Noisia, Roni Size, Breakbeat Era, Omni Trio, LTJ Bukem and loads more

Breaks - Tipper, Stanton Warriors

Hip Hop - Nas, Dre, Biggie, Snoop, Mos Def, Def of sound, Beastie Boys

Alternative - Pearl Jam and Soundgarden

Jazz - Myles Davies B) 

Rock - ACDC, Led Zep, Rolling Stones, Nirvana, GNR

Dub / Regaee - Fat freddys drop, kora. Bob Marley, Fugees

Also like many other types of music and artists, way too many to mention. I just love music in general.


----------



## Jazman (17/3/07)

Megadeth countdown to extinsion ,,,rust in peace


kamelot :the black halo


----------



## Mr Bond (18/3/07)




----------



## jayse (19/3/07)

grinder said:


> GUNS 'N ROSES!!!!!
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS THE NEW :super: ALBUM!!!






petesbrew said:


> I hear the release date is sometime in April... 2034. Should be cutting edge stuff.



The latest rumors are they have finally finished recording, being as that took 10 years or so I expect the mixing down will take another 10 then the mastering then axl will say its no good then they start again with a whole new band, then......anyway about 2034 sounds about right.


Seriously though rumors ATM are its due out in the next month or so. 'chinese democracy'.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/3/07)

Jez said:


> just picked up the 2-disc sordid sentinals reissue of the Pavement oldie "Wowee Zowie".
> 
> forgot how many great songs were on there. got a copy of a live 1994 show of theirs as well with effectively a best-of setlist.
> 
> ...



Great stuff Jez,

have seen Pavement a few times live and they still remain one of my favourite bands.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/07)

A compilation tape, from a friend.

Baccara with "Yes sir , I can boogie". and some other notables from the last few decades. Nancy Sinatra with "These boots were made 4 walking". and the classic rock pieces: "The Ace of Spades" by Motorhead; and the Dead Kennedys with "too intoxicated to fornicate".

Recently, Ive been listening to GG Allin and the Antiseen - "Murder Junkies". Don't worry, it's more bizarre than it sounds. GG Allin does some of his poetry. It's very dark and bizarre. Not like Lydia Lunch, tho'.

Seth out (time for #8 from the NSW Xmas case). Bierz :beer:


----------



## redbeard (1/4/07)

currently Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun, ironically just finished whirlpool'in & about to pump a dbl green pa into 2 cubes for no-chillin.

also had the cure & wrench on earlier for something different.
apc is also a good brewing music. rock'on Brauluver !


----------



## Brewer_010 (1/4/07)

Chemical Brothers atm...
"Come With Us"

Also been listening to Butterfingers new album, and the Herd. 

Great stuff B)


----------



## Brewer_010 (1/4/07)

> "The Ace of Spades" by Motorhead; and the Dead Kennedys with "too intoxicated to fornicate".


OMG motorhead!
Yeah, baby!


----------



## Jez (2/4/07)

> Recently, Ive been listening to GG Allin and the Antiseen - "Murder Junkies". Don't worry, it's more bizarre than it sounds. GG Allin does some of his poetry. It's very dark and bizarre. Not like Lydia Lunch, tho'.




saw a GG Allin documentary from a torrent a while back & he certainly was a strange dude.

start of the doco was apparently an a-typical show for him where he came out to a packed house in the nude, on the way to the stage punched some of the crowd in the head then did a poop on the floor and started chasing people with it :blink: 

The show was shut down by the police shortly after.

It also included a tape of his hour long appearance on Jerry Springer. He was surprisingly coherent and quite eloquent in talking about censorship & art (and didn't poop once or get nude  ).

Jez


----------



## tangent (4/4/07)

Gunners to tour after 14 years
It's been 14 years since his last visit, but notorious bad boy of rock, Axl Rose, is still likely to rock up a storm when he heads to Australia for Guns N Roses Chinese Democracy World Tour in June. Gunners fans are in for one hell of a ride when the headbanging eight piece band return to Australia for a national arena tour. More than two decades after unleashing singles It's So Easy and Welcome To the Jungle, the hard rock American group will return to Australia for the first time since their legendary performances in 1993. With tickets going on sale on April 26, the hard rock musicians will begin their national tour in Perth on June 10, before playing in Adelaide, Melbourne, Brisbane and wrapping up at Sydney's Acer Arena on June 23.--AAP


----------



## grinder (4/4/07)

tangent said:


> Gunners to tour after 14 years
> It's been 14 years since his last visit, but notorious bad boy of rock, Axl Rose, is still likely to rock up a storm when he heads to Australia for Guns N Roses Chinese Democracy World Tour in June. Gunners fans are in for one hell of a ride when the headbanging eight piece band return to Australia for a national arena tour. More than two decades after unleashing singles It's So Easy and Welcome To the Jungle, the hard rock American group will return to Australia for the first time since their legendary performances in 1993. With tickets going on sale on April 26, the hard rock musicians will begin their national tour in Perth on June 10, before playing in Adelaide, Melbourne, Brisbane and wrapping up at Sydney's Acer Arena on June 23.--AAP



AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :super: :super: :super: :super:


----------



## Jez (4/4/07)

c'mon guys. surely you're kidding.

talk about the ultimate nostalgia show. 

As much as I love G'N'R circa 1988 to 1993 I've got absolutely zero desire to see a bloated & botoxed Axl fronting his current hand-picked tribute band.

as for the new songs --- get ready for plenty of 9 minute soppy ballads from what I've heard (which was admittedly a good quality bootleg from their rock in rio performance a few years back where they played a few new ones).

Save yourself the $120-odd dollar ticket price instead of lining Axl's pocket with MORE money. 

Jez


----------



## domonsura (4/4/07)

Audioslave, Perfect Circle, The Fray, Imogen Heap & 30 seconds to Mars. Not to mention the ritual playings of Tool- undertow and Pink Floyd - dark side of the moon and a bit of Judas Priest.
Gotta keep hold of the classics.


----------



## Fents (5/4/07)

Jez said:


> Save yourself the $120-odd dollar ticket price instead of lining Axl's NOSE with MORE COKE.



h34r: :lol:


----------



## Jez (5/4/07)

Malnourished's new avatar reminded me of what a great album it is:

Ultramagnetic MC's - "Critical Beatdown"

Kool Keith rapping at his existential best :beerbang: 

Absolute rap classic

Jez


----------



## tangent (6/4/07)

who cares about Axl? (Velvet Revolver!)
is Slash gonna blow my mind or be a bit old and sloppy?


----------



## grinder (6/4/07)

domonsura said:


> Audioslave, Perfect Circle, The Fray, Imogen Heap & 30 seconds to Mars. Not to mention the ritual playings of Tool- undertow and Pink Floyd - dark side of the moon and a bit of Judas Priest.
> Gotta keep hold of the classics.


"The Fray" are the worst band around at the moment. I wish the radio stations would stop playing their songs. Booorrring!!!


----------



## grinder (6/4/07)

Jez said:


> c'mon guys. surely you're kidding.
> 
> talk about the ultimate nostalgia show.
> 
> ...


Keep an open mind Jez. You may be suprised. Have you ever seen Axl doing November Rain live? Can't be missed. Should be an awsome show.


----------



## grinder (6/4/07)

tangent said:


> who cares about Axl? (Velvet Revolver!)
> is Slash gonna blow my mind or be a bit old and sloppy?


Slash is always mind blowing. He is a bloody legend


----------



## Jez (7/4/07)

> who cares about Axl? (Velvet Revolver!)
> is Slash gonna blow my mind or be a bit old and sloppy?



Slash probably won't be there. He hasn't been in G'n'R for at least 10 years since Axl kicked him out and made him sign over the rights to the G'n'R name. 



> Have you ever seen Axl doing November Rain live? Can't be missed. Should be an awsome show.



Sounds like you probably will like the new stuff as Madagascar and and a few of the other new songs are that same 10-minute ballad style. Not really my cuppa tea. 

I did like how axl has said that this tour is about showing that they're still the most dangerous band in the world. That gave me a good laugh  

Jez


----------



## grinder (7/4/07)

Jez said:


> Slash probably won't be there. He hasn't been in G'n'R for at least 10 years since Axl kicked him out and made him sign over the rights to the G'n'R name.
> Sounds like you probably will like the new stuff as Madagascar and and a few of the other new songs are that same 10-minute ballad style. Not really my cuppa tea.
> 
> I did like how axl has said that this tour is about showing that they're still the most dangerous band in the world. That gave me a good laugh
> ...


I know Slash won't be there. He is now Velvet Revolver. With Duff, Matt, David and scott. I know that their recording their second album at the moment. You never know, the new album may be released before chinese democracy. It probably will be.
It's a pity all the gunners originals are no more though.


----------



## tangent (7/4/07)

Check out the downloads section and the live VR stuff. http://slashonline.com/swf/index.html
Damn I'm kicking myself I didn't see them when they were in Adelaide.


----------



## NRB (7/4/07)

Currently listening to a DJ Elusive live from Oslo Nights session. Bag me all you want. :unsure:


----------



## grinder (7/4/07)

tangent said:


> Check out the downloads section and the live VR stuff. http://slashonline.com/swf/index.html
> Damn I'm kicking myself I didn't see them when they were in Adelaide.


Saw VR live in Sydney at the Hordern Pavillion 2005 (contraband tour). Awsome show.


----------



## Mr Bond (14/4/07)




----------



## jayse (14/4/07)

Massive day of drunkeness today with Slayer and Mastodon on the stereo all day finishing it all off tonite seeing them both live in a dual headliner at thebby. :super: :super: :super: :super: 

Reign in Blood
Jayse


----------



## Malnourished (15/4/07)

Jez said:


> Ultramagnetic MC's - "Critical Beatdown"


I finally get around to reading some of this thread and I cop a mention! Sweet! Good to see there's at least one other Keith fan out there amongst all the metalheads.  

Anyways here's what's in my various CD players at the moment:
At work - 
<- playing right now 


At home -


----------



## Stuster (15/4/07)

Nice selection, Malnourished. This year, I've mostly been listening to...

Herbie Hancock
Jose Gonzalez
Aphex Twin
Sufjan Stevens


but most importantly

The Wiggles :super:


----------



## Slurpdog (15/4/07)

Malnourished said:


> I finally get around to reading some of this thread and I cop a mention! Sweet! Good to see there's at least one other Keith fan out there amongst all the metalheads.
> 
> Anyways here's what's in my various CD players at the moment:
> At work - View attachment 12135
> ...



Thought you may have been a Canberra boy after seeing Koolism on you list.
If you like that then check out a Sydney trio called 'That's Them'.
I'm listening to them now and they have the smoothest Aus hip hop style going.
Also getting right into 'Block Party' atm as well.


----------



## petesbrew (16/4/07)

grinder said:


> "The Fray" are the worst band around at the moment. I wish the radio stations would stop playing their songs. Booorrring!!!



I most totally agree there. I die a thousand deaths whenever I hear that bloke slurring/droaning away.

Just uploaded my mp3 player with about 10gig off a mates hard drive for something different to listen to.
Haven't heard Weird Al or Kevin Bloody Wilson for a loooong time. Crap stuff, but a good laugh indeed.

Apart from that I'm hanging to buy the new Arcade Fire album NEON BIBLE.


----------



## ham2k (17/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Nice selection, Malnourished. This year, I've mostly been listening to...
> 
> Herbie Hancock
> Jose Gonzalez
> ...



Sounds familar...

I'd like to listen to:
Peter Bjorn and John
Iron & Wine
Clap Your HAnds Say Yeah!
Arcade Fire
Wilco
Interpol
Band of Horses
Sparklehorse
Mogwai
Neko Case
Spoon
+
Radio National Podcasts
BBC - Foreign Correspondent

but I can't get the Play School DVD out of the machine!


----------



## jayse (30/4/07)

Another big nite of beer and metal tonite but by some of the brewers lists above I'am sure not too many care to much for metal. Anyway of to see Lamb of God tonite.



Walk with me in hell.
Jayse


----------



## Jazman (30/4/07)

ozzy osbourne bark at the moon


----------



## Rysa (30/4/07)

Carcass, Danzig, Anthrax, Testament this week.
Next week who knows? Chet Baker, Rat Pack and even a bit of Maynard Ferguson.
Love it all but not in the same night. Depends on the mood but taste is far and wide.


----------



## Prawned (1/5/07)

Scuurvy! No one would have heard of them, But if you live in brisbane and like metal you should get to one of their gigs  Pirate metal!!


----------



## KoNG (3/5/07)

after misplacing my "tape" of Sonic Youth - Goo years ago, i'd never got around to replacing it. Finally did last week.
So its on high rotation at the moment.


----------



## Jazman (3/5/07)

come whatever may by stone sour


----------



## kabooby (9/5/07)

Not sure if I want this post to follow some of the metal posts but here goes h34r: 

I have been listening to Xavier Rudd for about 5 years.

Here is a link to his new song on myspace and a link to his myspace page.

Pretty mellow I know, but I just love the acoustic slide guitar.

I met him about 3 years ago in a hotel lobby and was talking to him for ages. 

You have to see him live to do his music justice. Hard to believe he is a one man band.

Kabooby


----------



## Adamt (9/5/07)

:super: Primal Fear - Metal is Forever :super:

...lurrrrrv the Euro power metal!


----------



## Murray (9/5/07)

I've really lost interest in metal these days, well last few years really. Still put on a bit of '80s metal occasionally. Mostly been going through yet another Go Betweens phase. Liberty Belle and the Black Diamond Express would be pretty much my favourite album of all time.

Picked up Sunnyboys - Get Some Fun on vinyl in very good condition while in Kingaroy recently, quite pleased with that find.



prawned said:


> Scuurvy! No one would have heard of them, But if you live in brisbane and like metal you should get to one of their gigs  Pirate metal!!



That sounds fantastic! About a decade ago I tried to start a Pirate Metal band in Brisbane, but metal fans with a sense of humour were a bit difficult to find.


----------



## Mr Bond (9/5/07)

Never really got in to metallica much as i'd only heard(and own) the black album,and subsequent commercial type stuff they released.
This album is a revelation for me.It's got that fuzzy/dirty garage sound,and some wicked riffs.
much more real than the later material.


----------



## boingk (9/5/07)

Generally its a big mix, I listen to a wide variety...

The Corrs
Sting
Eskimo Joe

Eminem
Megadeth
Metallica
Rammstein
Iced Earth
Drowning Pool
Linkin Park

ZZ Top [She Got Legs!]
Alice DJ [Better Off Alone]

Lenny Kravitz
Oasis
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Bon Jovi

...Plus some random new dance music every now and then. I am at uni after all :beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (9/5/07)

Fear Factory - Replica (from chronixradio.com)

as a side note, the Copyright Royalty Board in Washington, DC has more than tripled the royalty rates for web casters and if left unchanged they will *KILL* the future of Internet radio! The Board ignored submissions by web casters and accepted the RIAA sponsored submission. Expect the same shit if Howard gets re-elected. </rant>


----------



## Mr Bond (10/5/07)

Classic time 2Day


----------



## Rysa (10/5/07)

Ahh, Replica.
My favourite FF of all time....


----------



## Mr Bond (20/5/07)




----------



## Jazman (20/5/07)

classic dio scream and shout


----------



## bennyc (22/5/07)

This thread looks like fun 

Tord Gustavsen Trio
Cinematic Orchestra
Jamie Oehlers Double Drummer Group
Because of Ghosts
Archie Bronson Outfit
Keith Jarrett Trio
Modest Mouse
My Disco
The Drones


----------



## Mr Bond (22/5/07)




----------



## Jazman (22/5/07)

classic dio also wathc out for the aus tour of heaven hell


----------



## kirem (23/5/07)

Just to warm up.......Faith no more - Live at Brixton Academy.....very f*ckn LOUD!

This place is going to fall apart!


----------



## Jazman (23/5/07)

the new symphony x album


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/5/07)

Pink Floyd (Dark Side of the Moon) A classic
Dire Straits (Love Over Gold) Great guitar music
Jeff Healy For someone who is blind playing a guitar is a pretty good effort

Desmond Decker The isralites


----------



## Mr Bond (24/5/07)




----------



## Steve (24/5/07)

Im listening to silence.....apart from the crackle of yellow box and iron bark crackling on the fire. Its heaven.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## neonmeate (25/5/07)

Panda Bear - Person Pitch - like the Beach Boys underwater
Lee Perry
Dredd Foole
Morton Feldman
Bach well tempered clavier on harpsichord


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/07)

Mark Ronson - Version
Muse - Black Holes And Revelations
Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight
Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Show Your Bones
Sigur Ros - Takk


----------



## redbeard (25/5/07)

Heavensdust, Hell Yeah, Tool, Lamb of God, Hanzel und Gretyl ...


----------



## kirem (26/5/07)

How good is TripleJ today! Great music to work on the brewery.


----------



## Jez (26/5/07)

Paulo Nutini - "These streets"
Kings of Leon - "Because of the times"
Arctic Monkeys - "Whatever you say I am..." and their new one "Favourite Worst Nightmare"
Dark Tranquility - "Fiction"
!!! - "Myth Takes"
Neil Young - "Live at Massey Hall" + watching the amazing included DVD of the 1972 show 
AC/DC - "Highway to Hell"
High on Fire - "Blessed Black Wings"
Explosions in the sky - "All of a sudden I miss everyone"


----------



## beers (26/5/07)

Battles new album 'Mirrored'. Experimental Math Rock :blink:


----------



## tangent (28/5/07)

anyone got Ozzys new album Black Rain yet? Jazman? Jayse?


----------



## Jazman (28/5/07)

soon very soon i hoipe to have love to hear zakk play


----------



## Rysa (28/5/07)

Good call Jez, nice choice.


----------



## tangent (29/5/07)

it sounds OK Jaz.
some tunes are better than others that's for sure.
a bit mellow in places.


----------



## Kingy (3/6/07)

alice in chains
pantera
pink floyd
neil young
disturbed
coal chamber
system of a down
defftones

and any trance or acid psy doof doof and deep tribal melodic house music.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/6/07)

Dinosaur Jr. - Beyond :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Stuster (4/6/07)

Apologies in advance to the metalmonsters.

DJ Krush
The Pixies
David Sylvian
The Headz compilation albums


----------



## Duff (4/6/07)

I'm in need of some new tunes. Flcked through my CD collection the other day and nothing really stood out. I need some suggestions, my favourite style of music is:

- Metallica (pre Black)
- Tool
- Pantera
- AC/DC
- Even enjoy a good dose at times of Pearl Jam and The Smashing Pumpkins.

Just something with really good solid heavy riffs. Not really into trash metal, but good hard metal/rock and roll. Any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Busboy (5/6/07)

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Weld
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs (enhanced)
Teitur - Stay Under The Stars


----------



## tangent (7/6/07)

queens of the stoneage - era vulgaris
ozzy ozbourne - black rain
powderfinger - dream days at the hotel etc.


----------



## petesbrew (7/6/07)

Duff, this one should be right up your alley.
Cog - The New Normal

Otherwise
The Mars Volta - Deloused in the Comatorium (spelling probably wrong)
Saosin
Kyuss
Muse - Black holes & Relevations

Gotta reload a lot of these on my Gigabeat. Damn thing wiped itself clean... second time in 4 months.
25 gig GONE! Thankfully I reloaded some off my workmates ipods, but being hit with Frente's "accidentally kelly street", while on shuffle almost made me smash my keyboard in frustration.
Petesbrew


----------



## jayse (7/6/07)

redbeard said:


> Heavensdust, Hell Yeah, Tool, Lamb of God, Hanzel und Gretyl ...



Seen them playing hell yeah on rage the last few weeks, was watching and then this band came on and vinnie paul was playing drums, I'am like who the hell are these guys with vinnie on drums? classic metal from texas, only heard that song so far and liked it.
Worth checking out is 'rebel meets rebel' the last album dime made. Its with vinnie and rex with outlaw country music legend david allen coe on vocals. Pretty cool album.

Saw lamb of god play a few weeks ago and that show was unreal.



tangent said:


> anyone got Ozzys new album Black Rain yet? Jazman? Jayse?



Just having my very first listen right now, got the song 'don't wanna stop' a month ago though.
Let you now what I think after a couple beers and a couple listens, so far so good.......




Duff said:


> I'm in need of some new tunes. Flcked through my CD collection the other day and nothing really stood out. I need some suggestions, my favourite style of music is:
> 
> - Metallica (pre Black)
> - Tool
> ...



Can't really go past the first Alice in Chains albums 'facelift' and 'dirt' as far as older stuff, I'am sure you must have them two though.

A couple new albums of the top of my head I'd recomend is the new Iron Maiden album A Matter of Life and Death and the new Megadeth album United Abominations.

Can't go past Black Label Society either :super: 
If I remember rightly you you lucky bastard have been to a ozzfest and seen Zakk in his prime :super: 


Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Duff (7/6/07)

jayse said:


> A couple new albums of the top of my head I'd recomend is the new Iron Maiden album A Matter of Life and Death and the new Megadeth album United Abominations.
> 
> Can't go past Black Label Society either :super:
> If I remember rightly you you lucky bastard have been to a ozzfest and seen Zakk in his prime :super:
> ...



Yup, was a great summer of bands in all places Alabama in 1996. Sepultura opening before Ozz with Zakk, the Pantera/White Zombie double bill, The Ramones and AC/DC.

Have all the Alice in Chains up to the self titled three legged dog album. Will look up yours and Petes suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## Murray (7/6/07)

Go some Manowar Duff.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (7/6/07)

Satriani, Super Colossal.
David Gilmour, On An Island. Fell asleep half way through the first song last time. 
Will try again tonight.


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/07)

If you haven't got it already, Wolfmother is fantastic for air guitar.


----------



## Adamt (8/6/07)

...but the Wolfmother vocalist sounds like a dying cow!

But seriously it's good to see some semi-decent music back in the "pop" charts.


----------



## Jez (9/6/07)

Duff,

what about Soundgarden "Badmotorfinger" (though if you're into Pearl Jam et al you've prolly already got it).

If its riffs you're after this album sure did rock hard back in those heady days of 1991.......

Jez

PS - or the classic Helmet album "Meantime". another winner with riffs galore...

PPS - or Queens of the stone Age "Songs for the deaf"


----------



## Rysa (9/6/07)

Jez said:


> Duff,
> 
> what about Soundgarden "Badmotorfinger" (though if you're into Pearl Jam et al you've prolly already got it).
> 
> ...




For sure, haven't heard Helmet for ages. As for the garden, think i wore that cd out!!!!


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/07)

Jez said:


> Duff,
> 
> what about Soundgarden "Badmotorfinger" (though if you're into Pearl Jam et al you've prolly already got it).
> 
> ...



Borrowed Badmotorfinger off a workmate back when I was a snot nosed 2nd-year apprentice sparky. it Had a fantastic Limited edition EP attached called "Somme". Well worth searching for! Best cover of a Devo song ever. :super:


----------



## Jez (12/6/07)

great Sabbath cover on that ep as well. I've got it on cassette areound here somewhere.....

Jez


----------



## redgums500 (12/6/07)

jayse said:


> Seen them playing hell yeah on rage the last few weeks, was watching and then this band came on and vinnie paul was playing drums, I'am like who the hell are these guys with vinnie on drums? classic metal from texas, only heard that song so far and liked it.
> Worth checking out is 'rebel meets rebel' the last album dime made. Its with vinnie and rex with outlaw country music legend david allen coe on vocals. Pretty cool album.
> 
> Saw lamb of god play a few weeks ago and that show was unreal.
> ...




Couldn't agree More Jayse, the new Maiden and Deth albums are brilliant. Check out the new Machine Head album ...... dueling solos are back ! Now where is that old flying V of mine.............? <_< 

Cheers Redgums :super:


----------



## microbe (13/6/07)

Mostly JJJ or mp3s

The Scare - 'Bats! Bats! Bats!'

Architecture In Helsinki - 'Heart It Races'

Cold War Kids - 'Hospital Beds'

Leonard Cohen - 'The Partisan'

Pink Floyd @ Live8


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/07)

Bit of chick punk but bloody good. Been trying to get these for a while.

X-Ray Spex - Germfree Adolescents
The Slits - Cut

Some good ska and reggae dub overtones on these ones. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Rysa (14/6/07)

Had a couple of Kings of Leon cd's given to me the other day.
These guys are great!!!


----------



## boingk (24/6/07)

Jayse - I drive a Valiant! What are you saying? :lol: 

Bands [Favourite Songs]

Drowning Pool [Think, Step Up, Bodies, Sinner]

Linkin Park

Static X [So, The Only]

Deep Purple [Black Night, Smoke on the Water, Space Truckin', Emaretta]

Iron Maiden

In Flames [Evil in a Closet]

System of a Down

Dire Straits [Sultans of Swing!!!]

The Corrs

Warren Zavon

Megadeth

Bon Jovi

Nickelback

Audioslave

Wolfmother

Red Hot Chilli Peppers.

Also, a some bands to look into for people who like metal & industrial are 'Oomph!' and 'Rammstein'. Both German, both excellent. Look up Rammstein's 'Ich Will' and 'Du Hast' on youtube to get a check of their fantastic video clips - nice stuff, never seen anything like it.

Need my music dammit! :beerbang:


----------



## Adamt (24/6/07)

I'm at work and bored so here's a list of what I'm listening to at the moment:

Opeth
Blind Guardian
Primal Fear
Kamelot
Gamma Ray
Edguy
Avantasia I, II

:super: 

Adam


----------



## neonmeate (24/6/07)

Bottling beer to Bach B minor mass


----------



## MVZOOM (24/6/07)

Today was Led Zep III and Eric Claption & Freinds (circa 86 gig in London). Was painting, so all good. 


Love Zep on occasion, really really get into it a couple of times per year. 

Cheers - MIke


----------



## Jazman (24/6/07)

the trouble album and black rain by ozzy osbourne


----------



## Jez (25/6/07)

Explosions In The Sky - "All OF A Sudden I Miss Everyone"

This album really is a thing of beauty.........


----------



## jayse (25/6/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Today was Led Zep III and Eric Claption & Freinds (circa 86 gig in London). Was painting, so all good.
> Love Zep on occasion, really really get into it a couple of times per year.
> 
> Cheers - MIke



Zep III is pure brilliance, depending what day it is its my fave album of theirs. I could type out a post a mile long now on it but I better not....maybe later :super: 

Right now in the stereo here is Unearth - The oncoming storm, US metal band here in Adelaide in exactly one month touring when I'll be well and truelly Out on the tiles as bonzo would say.

Anyone going to the Black Sabbath heaven and hell gig by the way?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (25/6/07)

> Anyone going to the Black Sabbath heaven and hell gig by the way?



Yep


----------



## jayse (25/6/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Yep



I'll see you there Sam maybe catch up with you before the gig for warm up drinks :chug: . I'll more than liking be hanging in the bar during Down supporting if phil starts talking too much shit between songs as ussuall <_< :chug: and will have a few in there before that aswell. Not sure what I'am doing before doors open yet but I'll be up for some serious playing up.


The Mob Rules
Jayse


----------



## deebee (27/6/07)

Haven't seen this thread pop up for a while so thought I would give a plug...

Anyone interested in blues must own CW Stoneking's King Hokum. Hard to get it out of my CD player at the moment. Go to his My Space for a sample.


----------



## neonmeate (27/6/07)

deebee said:


> Haven't seen this thread pop up for a while so thought I would give a plug...
> 
> Anyone interested in blues must own CW Stoneking's King Hokum. Hard to get it out of my CD player at the moment. Go to his My Space for a sample.



guy in my uni class played me some of that the other day - i asked him when was this recorded, like 1935? sounds just like charley patton!


----------



## deebee (27/6/07)

neonmeate said:


> guy in my uni class played me some of that the other day - i asked him when was this recorded, like 1935? sounds just like charley patton!




Man, this guy has it in spades. Twenty-something white boy from Australia sounds like an 80 year old blind black man from Mississippi.

CW Stoneking 

(You read it first on AHB.)


----------



## Rysa (28/6/07)

The Black Keys?

Had forgotten bout these guys till i found them in my collection the other day.


----------



## JSB (30/6/07)

A real mix today - for my ESB

Nirvana - In Utero
St Germain - Tourist
Morcheeba - Big Calm
finish off with some Mr Bungle for the boil !!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Brewer_010 (1/7/07)

Nirvana - smells like teen spirit
Headless Chickens - Bodyblow
Rage against the machine - battle for LA
heavier night tonight....feel a pink floyd one coming on soon...


----------



## TerritoryBrew (1/7/07)

I have been listening to a lot of the following lately;

Smashing Pumpkins
The Fratellis
TZU
Hilltop Hoods
The New Amsterdams
Littlz MC


----------



## Weizguy (5/7/07)

Bad Brains - Rock for Light, and;
King Missile - Happy Hour. Great album name for a beer website-related-doohicky-thingamabob. What was I saying? Oh yeah, this is the album that contains "Detachable Penis". Many other great and artistic/thought-provoking tracks.

GG Allin is bound to get a run again soon, as the anniversary of his (untimely, IMHO) death was 28th June.

Seth


----------



## Kingy (7/7/07)

JSB said:


> A real mix today - for my ESB
> 
> Nirvana - In Utero
> St Germain - Tourist
> ...


 you are not serious!!!! Mr Bungle? I thought i was the only living creature who appreciates this stuff lol


----------



## Davewol (8/7/07)

I'm very fortunate to like everything from almost every style of music with the ONLY exception being thrash metal... (Sorry to all the hardcore bangers out there)  

I currently have a collection that would take around 4 months to listen to everything once. (24/7 - 365)

What's my favourite song? Depends on my mood. Ditto for groups and even genres. I'm no 'expert' or connisuer (sp?) I just know if it sounds good - I like it and will buy it.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/07)

Just got Velvet Revolver's first cd happening at the moment. :super: 
Wouldn't say its my favourite, but it's great loud rock. Slash is still in fine form.


----------



## Duff (18/7/07)

jayse said:


> A couple new albums of the top of my head I'd recomend is the new Iron Maiden album A Matter of Life and Death and the new Megadeth album United Abominations.



Been playing the Megadeth CD for the past couple of days, some pretty cool tunes, 'Washington Is Next!' goes well :super: 

I also bought Rob Zombie's 'Educated Horses'. Boy I need to give myself an uppercut. I had some of his earlier CD's like 'Hellbilly Deluxe', but this one is pretty lame. John-5 has some pretty slack riffs. Ended up returning to one of my favourites, The Rollins Band CD 'Get Some Go Again'. Henry is outstanding :super: 

Anyone else get the bonus DVD in the July 2007 Guitar World with the Slash instructional? If you haven't seen it (Slash was a little dull) Andy Aledort instructing step by step of Hendrix's 'Spanish Castle Magic' was un-freakin-believe-able :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Rysa (18/7/07)

Ah Megadeth and Rollins Band!!
Two of my favourites 10 years ago, still love Coundown to Extinction and The end of Silence.

Was listening to a bit of Filter the other day, haven't heard them for yonks either.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/7/07)

Listening to "Hellyeah" self titled.

Has Vinnie Paul (Pantera) on drums, Chad and Greg (Mudvayne) on vocals and guitar respectively, and two other blokes from some other band I can't remember.


----------



## jayse (25/7/07)

Hell yeah were just over in oz on tour Sam, I still haven't heard the whole album only heard the stuff thats been on rage.

Thought you might like the latest Megadeth Duff, I think its awesome and way better then their last couple albums.

For me today its time to get my skull completely crushed in with Unearth in town playing some brutal music tonite, just warming up now. :chug: :chug: :chug: 



Boozed, broozed & broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/7/07)

Hi Jayse,

That's how I found out about them, I saw the Sydney gig ad in the paper! I had a couple of mates that went along but I wasn't able to make it, so bought the cd instead.

Sounded like it was a good show though


----------



## blackbock (29/7/07)

While you guys are on the net and are thinking of trying out some new music, check out www.last.fm - Every band I love is on there and it has this neat feature of guessing what else you might like. So far it's been fairly accurate for me. Chews up your download quota though!


----------



## tangent (3/8/07)

enjoying most of the tracks on Velvet Revolver's Libertad album.
How much does the start of She Builds Quick Machines sound like Grinspoon!?


----------



## jayse (3/8/07)

tangent said:


> enjoying most of the tracks on Velvet Revolver's Libertad album.
> How much does the start of She Builds Quick Machines sound like Grinspoon!?



I was looking forward to hearing the album but after the grinspoon thing there not so much <_< 

Black Sabbath albums heaven hell, mob rules and dehumanizer here for the next few days :super: only too sleeps to go till horns in the air.


----------



## jayse (16/8/07)

Sabbath little tid bit of a review for any brewers interested.

Possibly the best show ever that I have seen. I was kinda wondering if there would be a crowd of old school sab fans expecting them to play the ozzy era songs but that was put to rest by the crowd in unison chanting for DIO as the lights faded and they prepared to take the stage.
E5150 set the scene and the feeling was surreal waiting for the true gods of metal about to be in our presence.
Then straight into Mob rules and it was clear from the get go that even though 64 odd years of age DIO could sing as good if not better than ever and was truelly awesome with a stage presence that was almost magical as was Iommi's standing with his SG in front of a awesome set with his laneys lined up behind a cool fence. 
Geezer butler was a rock and vinny appice gave a drum solo mid show which was actually worth listening to, I kinda don't like drum solos as man you could have fit in another song instead, that and even some drummers find solos boring but not this solo, quite a kit too with some cross shaped cymbals, rack tom towers a kick mounted high behind him.

Set list included amoungst others TV crimes, computer god,voodoo, children of the sea, falling of the edge of the world, I, sign of the southern cross, a extended heaven and hell prepared to end the show before coming back on for neon nights for encore.
A massive awesome night and rock history I'll never forget despite being tanked to the eye balls I think the adrelin and excitement sobered me up just in the build up to them about to take the stage.

truelly the greatest gig ever :super: 

Tickets in hand for more shows coming up this year, machine head, arch enemy and trivium in the black crusade tour and also megadeth coming with the gigantour. Motorhead coming up to but I don't think i'll hit that one.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (16/8/07)

Yep Sabbath were awesome Jayse.
We managed to barge our way from the back of the crowd to the front before the first song ended.
Tony was right in front of us. I ended up scoring an Iommi pick and a Geezer pick.


----------



## jayse (16/8/07)

Wicked, I would have been only a few metres from you in the middle just off the base of the punter barrier.
Snuck up there during down just after we left the bar.


----------



## drsmurto (17/8/07)

Might see you at Megadeth Jayse, heard that Static X are supporting them. I saw Static X when they toured with Fear Factory. Was at an all ages Korn gig, full of kids, FF scared them shitless and Burton gave them shit the whole time! The youth of today hey? Can mosh to Korn but havent got a clue what to do when the double kick got too fast for them during FFs set.... hilarious!

Might have to get a few of Megadeths latest albums and finally take RIP put of the cars CD player....... air guitar and driving can be a bad combo....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/8/07)

Interpol's new one Our Love to Admire, bloody brilliant.

Also some old stuff from Swervedriver, Mescal Head, great driving music.

Heavy metal and homebrew just doesn't seem to go together  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (17/8/07)

ISIS!!!!

I've heard of them quite a while ago and went and picked up "In the absence of truth" and its awesome!!!

If you love your heavy, progressive metal you will love ISIS!


----------



## Jazman (17/8/07)

i ope to so megadeth or the trivium gig


----------



## Adamt (19/8/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Heavy metal and homebrew just doesn't seem to go together  !



Heavy metal is good... Power Metal is better!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Jazman (19/8/07)

agreed adam love power metal like syphoney x,dragon force,steel prophet,angel dust


----------



## tangent (28/8/07)

i'm still stuck on the dark side of the moon, happily.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (28/8/07)

They took Pandora.com away from us Aussies. Bastards!!! :angry:


----------



## Jazman (28/8/07)

Shadow fall latest album


----------



## beernography (29/8/07)

In my CD player right now is The Corps - Nail it Shut... kick arse aussie punk/rock, sounds like the bastard son of Motorhead, Rose Tattoo and Drop Kick Murphys but 100% Aussie so their songs are about our great country..

and Mutiny - Rum Rebellion, they are a Melbourne crust pirate punk band - "Folk Punk for Punk Folk"- again brilliant Aussie rock with songs about girls, beer, sunshine and queensland. 

For more similar check out Sydney City Trash - Those boys sure know how to rock! 

Also have tickets coming up for Queen- Champions of the World, Motorhead, Marilyn Manson and Nick Cave and Mad Sin/Zombie Ghost Train/SC TRash. Can you tell I'm somewhat obsessed with music?

Would love to go to the Megadeth show too but too much $$ and over booked 

I heard Iron Maiden are touring in February too, had to go change my undies after that one was dropped on me!


----------



## jayse (30/8/07)

beernography said:


> Would love to go to the Megadeth show too but too much $$ and over booked



Got my ticket and can't wait. Your gunna go to manson and miss megadeth <_< h34r: 



beernography said:


> I heard Iron Maiden are touring in February too, had to go change my undies after that one was dropped on me!



Still not officially announced or set in stone yet, but it seems like it is gunna happen. They really are over due to come here and a lot of fans will be mighty angry if they don't.


----------



## jayse (30/8/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Might see you at Megadeth Jayse, heard that Static X are supporting them. I saw Static X when they toured with Fear Factory. Was at an all ages Korn gig, full of kids, FF scared them shitless and Burton gave them shit the whole time! The youth of today hey? Can mosh to Korn but havent got a clue what to do when the double kick got too fast for them during FFs set.... hilarious!
> 
> Might have to get a few of Megadeths latest albums and finally take RIP put of the cars CD player....... air guitar and driving can be a bad combo....



Yeah frigging all ages showsh34r: 
The machine head and arch enemy show is all ages and with trivium playing aswell every kid and his my chemical romance Tee shirt and pink fringe will be there. <_< If those emo kids don't slit there own wrists maybe us real metal fans can do it for them.  
They can go & watch trivium but they better get the hell out of the way while the real bands get up there. I bet they won't know the music but still wanna mosh or whatever it is they do and get in our way while we just want to listen and watch machine head and arch enemy.
I still look forward to trivium but not looking forward to the fans they have, it will be the same thing as you say with the korn fans getting a brutal slap in the face like the trivium fans will when arch enemy hit the stage.


As for the latest megadeth albums the latest United abominations is awesome but the few before that like risk, cryptic writings and the system has failed are not really all that......
United abominations though is in my list of best albums of the year so far.

to keep the rant going, ozzy's latest album is no good. If zakk had of sung all the songs and it was a black label album then it would be much much better.
Really half the songs sound like black label but without a great singer just ozzy doing some really poor attempt.............*SHARON*

best stop ranting now.

Boozed, broozed & broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Adamt (30/8/07)

My brother is going to see Megadeth, well actually he is going to see Static-X and Lacuna Coil.

For those who don't know Static-X is pretty heavy, thrashy sort of metal, and Lacuna Coil is an Italian almost Gothic power metal band, female vocalist, keyboards, all that.

Both worth a listen I think. Can't say much for Megadeth though.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/07)

Finding it hard to get Foo Fighter's The Pretender outta my head ATM. What ballsy track. :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Maxt (1/9/07)

Really enjoying Wilco's 'sky blue sky'.
It really is the 'best album the Eagles never made'.


----------



## microbe (1/9/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Finding it hard to get Foo Fighter's The Pretender outta my head ATM. What ballsy track. :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Not wrong there Warren. They can hardly put a foot wrong.

Another one stuck in my head ATM is 'The Angry Mob' - Kaiser Chiefs but I can't work out if it's there for the right reasons or it's just annoyingly catchy.

microbe


----------



## tangent (1/9/07)

> If those emo kids don't slit there own wrists maybe us real metal fans can do it for them.


 :super:


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

From The age here


No Adelaide gig but this is gunna be huge, there own Iron Maiden painted 757 with bruce as pilot, mid eigthies style set and songs. :super: :super: :super: 




> Iron Maiden to tour
> 
> September 6, 2007 - 12:58PM
> 
> ...


----------



## drsmurto (13/9/07)

Got my ticket to Megadeth! :super: 

One of those bands that i have listened to for a long time but never seen. 

I. CANT. WAIT!!!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (13/9/07)

Jayse,

which show are you planning to go to?
When i heard the news my first thought was to get out of the contract for the house im about to buy and blow the deposit on a round oz trip to every show. I've calmed down a bit since then.

After 15 years of avoiding us i hope this oz tour isnt going to be as rare as hayleys comet.
Taking a look at maiden online club the other day. Those spoilt europeans gave me the shits. Whinging about minor things like having to see 3 maiden concerts that year with the same set list, or not actually getting backstage passes to one of the 20+ maiden concerts they've seen in their life.

Its definately gonna be huge! :super:


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

I'am still not 100% sure but either Melbourne or Sydney I reckon, still trying to come up with a plan.

Maybe take a car to melbourne or fly to either. For Sydney its only longish stones throw away from paddy's brewery which has hotel rooms and bar is open 24 hours on the weekends so thats a good option for after party then crash out maybe. 

For melbourne I'am not sure of the brewpub/beer run down for drinking spots before and after so will have to do some research. Melbourne is a wednesday too so i'll to check out all the before and after party options and motel rooms.

Got 14 days before tix go on sale so hopefully work something out by then.


----------



## microbe (13/9/07)

Led Zeppelin reform (Jason Bonham on drums) for a tribute show.

Now to try and justify a trip to London


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

microbe said:


> Led Zeppelin reform (Jason Bonham on drums) for a tribute show.
> 
> Now to try and justify a trip to London




yeah well......Shut up h34r:


----------



## Muggus (13/9/07)

microbe said:


> Led Zeppelin reform (Jason Bonham on drums) for a tribute show.
> 
> Now to try and justify a trip to London


This rumour has been brewing for quite some time now, i'm hoping it may lead to a world tour! But thats wishful thinking.


----------



## microbe (13/9/07)

jayse said:


> yeah well......Shut up h34r:


I doubt I'll be flush enough to make that flight jayse. I'll be jealous of anyone that does though. <_< 

A world tour, muggus? A pipe dream methinks.  

:beerbang: 

microbe


----------



## Jazman (13/9/07)

well i hope to go to Melbourne to see maiden


----------



## Dr Gonzo (13/9/07)

You hope?
You WILL go to Melbourne Trooper,
Thats an order! :super:


----------



## Jazman (14/9/07)

Iam not a numbner im a free man


----------



## Murray (16/9/07)

I'm excited.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (20/9/07)

Well, got me Maiden tickets. Going to Brisbane.
For anyone wanting to score good tickets when the presale come out in a couple of days i recommend being very quick about it. 
I tried to get tickets to melbourne in the maiden club presale and all Gold GA tickets were sold out in minutes. Tried for sydney and that was sold out too. Lucky the Brisbane concert still had Gold GA tickets.


----------



## jayse (20/9/07)

The presale tickets are not all the tickets though ie they would have sold out of the tickets allocated for the fan club members for those gigs buts thats only a small number of total tickets that will eventually go on sale. Theres another smaller number of internet presale tickets coming up aswell before the general tickets go on sale date, but the majority of tickets will all go on sale at the general public date, 27th of sept.

The presale tickets up for grabs is only a fraction of the total number of tickets that will come out on the 27th of september at 9am.

So basically the gold GA tickets haven't sold out yet just the ones up for grabs right now in the fan club presale have sold out. Thats my understanding anyway so i'll be just fronting up to ticketec first thing on the 27th and see what happens.

Hopefully I have that all correct, if not I have been lied to by someone at ticketec.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Dr Gonzo (20/9/07)

Yeah you're right Jayse,
there's still opportunity to get gold tickets in the pre-sale and the general sale, but judging by how quick the gold tickets sold out for the club pre-sale i'd suggest to anyone wanting good tickets to get in early.


----------



## Jez (21/9/07)

How much were the tickets Gonzo?

Jez


----------



## Dr Gonzo (21/9/07)

Gold tickets were 150
silver 99


----------



## 0M39A (21/9/07)

Listening to: The Berzerker - Corporal Jigsore Quandry (Live Carcass cover)

Anybody else keen to see RATM play next year?

fingers crossed they will actually announce playing at BDO...


----------



## Duff (21/9/07)

0M39A said:


> Anybody else keen to see RATM play next year?



Are they back together? I saw them in the US in 1996 and are awesome.


----------



## jayse (27/9/07)

Iron Maiden gold ticket for sydney acer stadium in my hot little hand :super: 
Every single melbourne ticket was sold out buy 9am S.A time and I gather by now all the sydney ones might be gone now aswell.


----------



## Jez (27/9/07)

jayse said:


> Iron Maiden gold ticket for sydney acer stadium in my hot little hand :super:
> Every single melbourne ticket was sold out buy 9am S.A time and I gather by now all the sydney ones might be gone now aswell.




On Tuesday I got my Maiden ticket for Acer arena too.

And this morning I was lucky enough to score a dancefloor ticket to the Sydney Rage Against The Machine show in January.

Yeeeeha!! Bring on 2008!!!

Jez


----------



## Dr Gonzo (27/9/07)

> Iron Maiden gold ticket for sydney acer stadium in my hot little hand
> Every single melbourne ticket was sold out buy 9am S.A time and I gather by now all the sydney ones might be gone now aswell.



Just noticed they now have a second show each for Syd and Melb.


----------



## jayse (27/9/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Just noticed they now have a second show each for Syd and Melb.



Cool, now wether to go again to the gig the next day? If I knew this was happening I would have properly waited the extra hour for tix on sale and go to melbourne and saved a couple more pennies of the airfare for beer . Its all good though.

The bird at ticktek must have had now idea this was gunna happen when i got mine first thing this morning, ohwell as I said its all good.


----------



## microbe (27/9/07)

Jez said:


> On Tuesday I got my Maiden ticket for Acer arena too.
> 
> And this morning I was lucky enough to score a dancefloor ticket to the Sydney Rage Against The Machine show in January.
> 
> ...


One of the lucky few, I heard they sold out in less than 5 minutes. People who had queued overnight still missed out. Have they have been confirmed for the BDO yet?

microbe


----------



## Duff (27/9/07)

jayse said:


> Iron Maiden gold ticket for sydney acer stadium in my hot little hand :super:



Hope to see you again for a few :chug: Jayse.

Not sure work wise whether I'll still be in Sydney when you are here hence not getting a ticket, but if so then will be up for a few beers.

Cheers.


----------



## jayse (28/9/07)

Duff said:


> Hope to see you again for a few :chug: Jayse.
> 
> Not sure work wise whether I'll still be in Sydney when you are here hence not getting a ticket, but if so then will be up for a few beers.
> 
> Cheers.



I'd certainly be up for that, got plenty of time till the gig in feb so might have to save some pennies and stay for the whole weekend. :beer: :super:


----------



## beernography (29/9/07)

**** YEAH I'M GOING TO MAIDEN!!!!

I have been saying this randomly since Tuesday when the pre-sale started.

I got silver mosh tickets to Sydney [shouted my 13yo brother for his first gig - I'm either a saint or sucker!], gold mosh tickets to Melbourne and a gold seated ticket for the first gig in perth....**** YEAH I'M GOING TO MAIDEN!!!!

I'll be travelling to Perth n Melbourne, so I'd like to catch up with a few of ya at any of the gigs I'm going to! Anyone stuck for a bed in Sydney can crash with me...the more the merrier!

The night before the tickets went on sale, I spent the whole night in bed thrashing round not being able to sleep...but now I can say **** YEAH I'M GOING TO MAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (29/9/07)

microbe said:


> One of the lucky few, I heard they sold out in less than 5 minutes. People who had queued overnight still missed out. Have they have been confirmed for the BDO yet?
> 
> microbe



Yeah they're confirmed for BDO.

I went to an outlet for RATM tix and the first person was turned away.

Thankyou scalpers for being f##king c*&ts as usual. Thankyou ticketmaster for having a shit system that can't handle high volume sales.

I received a phone call while in the line for tix and was told that there were tix on ebay already! 

I'm still confused how a show can sell out before it goes on sale. The person who was first in line at the city outlet was told "dancefloor has sold out" at 9am <_<


----------



## jayse (29/9/07)

beernography said:


> **** YEAH I'M GOING TO MAIDEN!!!!
> 
> I have been saying this randomly since Tuesday when the pre-sale started.
> 
> ...



Unreal man, we don't ussually allow the word fire truck on the forum but in this instance in off topic I'll allow it :super: although one of the other mods might not be quite as excited as you and I about this event.
I'll be up for some beer in sydney but my quals haven't dropped that low yet to get into the sack with another brewer <_< 




Samwise Gamgee said:


> Yeah they're confirmed for BDO.
> 
> I went to an outlet for RATM tix and the first person was turned away.
> 
> ...



Scalpers h34r: , they should make a ticket system were the ticket is scanned at the door and those ones be cancelled, ie get the numbers on all tickets on ebay and cancel them. 
Most tickets to big shows these days require you to say you will not sell, exchange or do anything whatso ever with the ticket, no refunds etc, nothing :excl: . 
They take your name, address and phone number so they could even check IDs' at the door and make sure they match the ticket although that would be quite a bit or work for a arena full of punters coming through the door.


----------



## microbe (30/9/07)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Thankyou scalpers for being f##king c*&ts as usual.



Thank you to all the true RATM fans screwing with the eBay vendors.

$100,000

$1,000,000

$16,000,000

It is my sincere hope that they can't complete any sales at all!

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Jazman (6/10/07)

Garry more still got the blues album


----------



## Stuster (9/10/07)

Last.fm

It's a net radio station that plays music around an artist name you like. Good for those times you can't be bothered to chose something or want something new.


----------



## tangent (9/10/07)

actually a bloody good album Jazman!


----------



## Sammus (10/10/07)

Got BDO tix at 2am this morning... sorry to everyone that missed out, saw scalper f*cktarts on ebay with tix over $3mill this morning haha - people always get sick of it though, and they will sell eventually. And to jayse: if the ticket number is visible in the auction photo, you are meant to report it, and thats exactly what happens, cancelled!

At least I get to see ratm now  and bjork too wahoo! and battles too wahoo! 

PS anyone who wants to sell ratm tickets to me, im happy to buy


----------



## joecast (10/10/07)

hey guys, havent listened to this cd in ages but now remember why i liked it so much.....

Megadeth Rust in Peace

hangar 18 i know too much...................


----------



## jayse (10/10/07)

joecast said:


> hey guys, havent listened to this cd in ages but now remember why i liked it so much.....
> 
> Megadeth Rust in Peace
> 
> hangar 18 i know too much...................



One of the greatest albums ever :super: Only 4 weeks before their in the country. Can't really say them though just Dave with a totally different band from that album but all the same its gunna be awesome.


----------



## alexbrand (12/10/07)

Here we go...

this is the music I listen to whilst I'm brewing:





Alex


----------



## microbe (12/10/07)

Anyone here interested in what Radiohead has done with their new album? Anyone going to download this one and if so what will you pay?

After hearing a few tracks on JJJ I think I'll be getting it - but not sure how much it's worth.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Muggus (12/10/07)

Managed to snag tickets to RATM and Iron Maiden in Sydney, as well as tix to see Dweezil Zappa playing his old mans work in December.
Listening to the new Velvet Revolver album, Libertad, right now. Hope they tour again.


----------



## Duff (13/10/07)

Muggus said:


> Managed to snag tickets to RATM and Iron Maiden in Sydney, as well as tix to see Dweezil Zappa playing his old mans work in December.
> Listening to the new Velvet Revolver album, Libertad, right now. Hope they tour again.



VR are touring Sydney and Brisbane this December.


----------



## Mr Bond (13/10/07)




----------



## Jazman (13/10/07)

Stevie ray vaughan In step album


----------



## tangent (19/10/07)

Kasabian singles, Jane's Addiction - Ritual De Lo Habitual & Nothing's Shocking


----------



## Adamt (19/10/07)

:super: 




:super:


----------



## Jazman (20/10/07)

not a bad album Adam,,,, being listing to the Latest Impelliterri Album


----------



## jayse (24/10/07)

Some Ozzy/Zakk news for those that are interested.

March
15 - Melbourne, AUS - Rod Laver Arena
18 - Sydney, AUS - Acer Arena
20 - Brisbane, AUS - Brisbane Entertainment Centre

Tickets go on sale on Thursday, November 1st.

These are the confirmed dates and by the way one site referred to them as 'the confirmed' dates it sort of lends me to beleive other dates are not too unlikely, either way I'am there.
Only just released info which is very short noticed before tix go on sale which to me is pretty stupid but hey...............


----------



## Mr Bond (27/10/07)

Have any of you guys seen the interpretations of Pantera songs on You tube?

F***ing Hoffstyle is the funniest shit.

You will need to log in or sign up to see it, but it's worth the effort.


----------



## jayse (30/10/07)

Mr Bond said:


> Have any of you guys seen the interpretations of Pantera songs on You tube?



Hmm slightly amusing but the manky nuts don't do much for me. <_< 


Theres a big metal show in Adelaide tonite with Machine Head and Arch enemy, trivium on the list in the middle as we will all need a break to get to the bar in between the real bands  
Nite of drunken brewtality ahead.


----------



## jayse (13/11/07)

A couple of drunken phone pics from the Megadeth gig last nite in Adelaide for you all. :super:


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/07)

:super: :super: 

And what a concert that was! Dave was in top form, i was in heaven when they ripped thru Hangar 18 and Holy Wars (my ringtone). SO damn fast, he hasnt lost it at all!

Saw a few people wearing the black label society logo in your avatar. 

Also saw far too many metallica shirts - wankers!


----------



## KoNG (14/11/07)

Mr Bond said:


>




WHoooaaa, must be outta the loop... knew nothing of this..!
synopsis/thoughts please..........


----------



## Doogiechap (14/11/07)

Finally bought The Mars Volta's 'Francis the Mute'. Veeeeery trippy
Love it :super: .


----------



## Jazman (14/11/07)

Alter bridges latest


----------



## InCider (14/11/07)

Mr Bond said:


> Have any of you guys seen the interpretations of Pantera songs on You tube?
> 
> F***ing Hoffstyle is the funniest shit.
> 
> You will need to log in or sign up to see it, but it's worth the effort.





And Slayer's 'Angel of Death'




Thanks Mr Bond. Great. Great Great.


----------



## uneekwahn (15/11/07)

i'm currently listening to phil collins "In the air tonight" but just as I was typing this, the song changed to John Frusciante (guitarist / backing vocals for the red hot chili peppers) - Omission, one of his solo efforts.


----------



## tangent (19/11/07)

phil collins <shudder> <vomit>

Collard Greens and Gravy - saw them on Spicks and Specks and bought all 3 of their albums online from them (not a record company) before the show finished.
Pink Floyd - everything I can get my hands on.
Deep Purple - everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Jazman (19/11/07)

Slayer 

Christ Illusion


----------



## Double A (20/11/07)

Down - Over the Under 
Not quite as good as NOLA but still awesome. Its good to hear Phil actually singing too.

Alchemist - Tripsis 
Australian and heavy. Nuff said. :super:


----------



## HappyClem (20/11/07)




----------



## muted3 (20/11/07)

my chemical brothers album


----------



## bolwell (20/11/07)

Dylan, Jackson Browne, Died Pretty and lots and lots of Go Betweens


----------



## petesbrew (21/11/07)

HappyClem said:


> View attachment 16059


That reminds me, I must book a dentist appointment sometime.


----------



## Jazman (21/11/07)

Ozzy Osbourne down to earth album with the song That I never had


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/11/07)

Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## Adamt (22/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> HappyClem said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 16059
> ...



Don't forget your mother's 1980s perm and blow dry.


----------



## Fents (22/11/07)

Progression Sessions 1 - LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad.

I dare someone to find it and listen to it and tell me its not lush sounding music. you will not be dissapointed, give it a try.


----------



## bolwell (23/11/07)

Fents said:


> Progression Sessions 1 - LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad.
> 
> I dare someone to find it and listen to it and tell me its not lush sounding music. you will not be dissapointed, give it a try.


 
It's not lush sounding music. You asked for someone to tell you so I am !!!!! And I was disappointed.


----------



## muted3 (26/11/07)

the verve - bittersweet symphony


----------



## petesbrew (6/12/07)

Cafe Del Mar - Best of
House Rebels 13
Full Moon Party 2008
Arctic Monkeys - Favourite Worst Nightmare
Hotel Costes - Best Of
Ministry Of Sound - Electro House Sessions


----------



## Muggus (6/12/07)

Saw Zappa Plays Zappa on Tuesday night at the Enmore Theatre, Sydney. One hell of a show, Dweezil doing his old man proud.  

Was suppose to see Velvet Revolver play tonight, but bloody Scott Weiland decided to get done for drink driving! :angry:


----------



## KoNG (7/12/07)

Lately its been a good mixed bag on my phone.

grand national - john butler trio
tool - lateralus
Pogues - fall from grace
the beautiful girls - learn yourself
and
UNKLE - war stories


----------



## Murray (7/12/07)

Still too much Go-Betweens.


----------



## Doogiechap (7/12/07)

Yngwie Malmsteen's Rising Force (Self Titled). Just an indulgany trip back to my teenage years.  
Hey a classic comment at work the other day (a school). Mixed CD playing, Smells like Teenage Spirit comes on. "Cool, Nirvana" says one student, "Who's Nirvana ?" say's another !!! :blink:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/07)

This morning

"Leonard Cohen - The Songs of ..."

On the way to work

"Pink Floyd - Passage" (It's a very good compilation of pink floyd songs excerpts / sounds put into one long 30 min track - very well done - it's only on Radio BT) 

Now

"The Mars Volta - Amputechture" 
... even though I thought I'd put on "De-Loused in the Comatorium"

Cheers


----------



## 65bellett (8/12/07)

I am listening to Passion 91.8 it is a Pirate radio station from London. I stream it over the net. It is still Friday night over there so the tunes are pumping and getting me ready to lose my All Grain Cherry. Yeah today I am trying my first BIAB wish me luck.


----------



## roger mellie (19/12/07)

Fents said:


> Progression Sessions 1 - LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad.
> 
> I dare someone to find it and listen to it and tell me its not lush sounding music. you will not be dissapointed, give it a try.



To each their own I suppose - sorry Fents I just dont take enough drugs to get into that shit.

RM


----------



## Jazman (19/12/07)

Blind Guardian :::::: Imaginations from the other side


----------



## tangent (29/12/07)

I saw this bloke play a few weeks ago. He was pretty good considering how pissed he was


----------



## Flippo (6/1/08)

Been listening to Clutch's new album "From Beale St to Oblivion" almost back to back since I saw them a couple of weeks ago. Damn that shit is rockin'

Also have spinning:

The Black Keys - Rubber Factory and Magic Potion (awsome beer drinking music)
Brant Bjork and The Operators - Self Titled (awsome beer drinking music)
Five Horse Johnson - the Mystery Spot and The No.6 Dance (really awsome beer drinking music)
Sasquatch - II
Alabama Thunderpussy - Staring at the Divine and Fulton Hill
Pawnshop - Aloha From Saturn
Halfway To Gone - Self Titled

and a heap more in the sleeve in the car just itching to get into the player. There's some bloody awsome Aussie music around at the moment, been trawling around myspace clicking on bands then clicking on their friends links and then on their friends links and so on, so many bands, so little listening time.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/1/08)

Flippo said:


> Been listening to Clutch's new album "From Beale St to Oblivion" almost back to back since I saw them a couple of weeks ago. Damn that shit is rockin'
> 
> Also have spinning:
> 
> ...




I'm guessing these are all country & western bands . Don't you just love the twang of a full on steel pedal guitar !


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/1/08)

I'm listening to the metal channel of 'Last FM', an internet music streaming website. Quite good.

last FM metal


----------



## Flippo (8/1/08)

Flippo said:


> Been listening to Clutch's new album "From Beale St to Oblivion" almost back to back since I saw them a couple of weeks ago. Damn that shit is rockin'
> 
> Also have spinning:
> 
> ...






Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm guessing these are all country & western bands . Don't you just love the twang of a full on steel pedal guitar !



Funnily enough they aren't Fatgodzilla, Clutch's new one is their most bluesy and best by far in my opinion. Five Horse Johnson is quite bluesy in a rock kind of way but the others aren't country and western at all, quite far from it. I'm intrigued as to how you came to that conclusion though. I don't really go for much country and western, I'll listen to it if it's on but I wouldn't actively seek out and buy any albums

Aint internet radio great peas and corn. I listen to a station called Tundra Trash radio from Alaska or another one called K666. If you like your music heavy I recommend you give them a go. See what you think


----------



## Jazman (8/1/08)

Beyond Fear album self titled


----------



## Adamt (8/1/08)

I'm listening to The 12th Man, "Boned!".

Good to get some humour back into cricket!

Too much bullshit flying around at the moment.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/1/08)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/08)

Nothing at the moment... seeing as my f###ing Toshiba Gigabeat S30 just formatted itself again. This is the 5th time in a year!
Luckily I have it all backed up at home & some at work, but this is just absolute bullshit.

Toshiba customer service are useless, and blame Windows software, who have no idea, and aren't in a hurry to fix the problem.
And I heard Ipod customer service were supposed to be bad, one reason I went for the gigabeat.

Rant finished for now. I still like the player... when it's not bloody empty.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (11/1/08)

Parkway Drive - Killing with a smile

Will be warming up for BDO soon with some RATM :super:


----------



## tangent (11/1/08)

> Don't you just love the twang of a full on steel pedal guitar !



Pedal steel guitar gives me cascading waves of nausea and induces me to vomit uncontrollably.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/1/08)

> Don't you just love the twang of a full on steel pedal guitar !





tangent said:


> Pedal steel guitar gives me cascading waves of nausea and induces me to vomit uncontrollably.




Okay, I'll fess up, I wouldn't know a steel pedal guitar froma pedal steel guitar.

But I do go to the "Great Southern Blues & Roots" at Narooma and I'm off to the Illawarra Folk Festival next week.

They all love old fat blokes with money !!!!


Five Horse Johnson - Sasquatch sound like country bands
Alabama Thunderpussy - well, thrash country !!

When I was 18 / 19 I saw AC/DC, The Angels (twice), Cold Chisel, Rose Tattoo, JoJo Zep & the Falcons .. all in the same month. Live music was fantastic in 1979.

Cheers boys ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (11/1/08)

I find this thread wierd.... there is more music around then beer.... without hearing the music this thread seems pointless to me!


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/08)

Katie said:


> I find this thread wierd.... there is more music around then beer.... without hearing the music this thread seems pointless to me!


Not totally pointless. It's reminded me I have to have a listen to Clutch.
Heard good things about em.


----------



## tangent (14/1/08)

> I find this thread wierd.... there is more music around then beer.... without hearing the music this thread seems pointless to me!



Reading about beer instead of drinking it seems pointless. There's no beer talk because it's in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Muggus (14/1/08)

petesbrew said:


> Not totally pointless. It's reminded me I have to have a listen to Clutch.
> Heard good things about em.


Saw them play in Sydney a few weeks back. Hadn't heard much of their stuff before but they put on a fantastic show, great musicmanship, played an epic rockin set. Couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## PistolPatch (14/1/08)

Katie said:


> I find this thread wierd.... there is more music around then beer.... without hearing the music this thread seems pointless to me!



Oh dear Katie! Here's the deal...

Because you and Lloyd are the most promising brewers I have seen in my limited brewing career, I promise to tell you how sacred this thread is and it's purpose as long as you don't tell anyone that I made you listen to Mozart's, "Magic Flute," Queen of the Night Aria, last time you came around. Even though it is one of the most perfect bits of music anyone can hear, I'd prefer that we kept it secret.

If you do reveal that secret, I will quote my last posts to this thread which included Graeme Bond's, "Farewell Aunty Jack," the Jam's, "That's Entertainment," and all Rodriguez's music from, 'Cold Fact.' As you know, I have a lot more up my sleeve!

Spot ya,
Pat

P.S. Seriously, of all the music I have heard, Mozart's Magic Flute stuns me every time. In Mozart's time, finding a woman who could even sing some of that opera was near impossible. You have to admire music like that. Hold on. You don't! You just have to hear the Queen of the Night once to be gob smacked.

Katie and Lloyd will back me up on the fact that I generally listen to more contemporary music. In fact, they'll back me on anything because every time they visit, my kegs get emptied  

Though I mainly listen to contemporary stuff, I reckon Mozart and Beethoven offer something that has not since been repeated. Permanent triumph maybe?

Spot ya!

BTW, can any of you music IT gurus offer any advice on this thread?


----------



## Jazman (15/1/08)

Iced Earth Album Framing Armageddon


----------



## PistolPatch (23/1/08)

Tonight I have been listening to Oils on Water - the Midnight Oils concert done in Sydney Harbour God know how long ago.

It's a top concert,
Pat

Even the young brewers recognise it and like it - perfect!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/1/08)

PistolPatch said:


> Tonight I have been listening to Oils on Water - the Midnight Oils concert done in Sydney Harbour God know how long ago.
> 
> It's a top concert,
> Pat
> ...





If you remember the film clip to the "Beds Are Burning" song - was shot at Papunya, way west of Alice Springs. Was there that day but was asked to stay away from the band as they didn't want a white fella in the clip apart from band. Particularly when they found out I was an auditor !! Got to say G'day to the band though.



> Graeme Bond's, "Farewell Aunty Jack "




PP - if you remeber the old Aunty Jack show, there was a film clip of a giant fist being raised with the "cast" of the show singing the "Wollongong The Brave" song. Brilliant. Yup, I was there too - though very much a young tacker. I think half of Wollongong was there too. Got to talk to Rory & Graeme in a break while they were waiting for a camera to be set up - they were real nice. Been a big fan ever since.




> I find this thread wierd.... there is more music around then beer.... without hearing the music this thread seems pointless to me!



Kate .. so young, so beautiful, so naive  The music is inside us all !!


----------



## beernography (24/1/08)

Half your luck Godzilla! Just the concept of a giant fist is exciting without the lads riding on top. Although the show is way before my time, my mum used to rave about it and talk in the Aunty Jack voice...bought her a copy when it came out on DVD and been hooked ever since. Talk about an acid flashback! There's nothing like it now


----------



## tangent (25/1/08)

> I saw this bloke play a few weeks ago. He was pretty good considering how pissed he was
> Reduced 58%
> 
> 420 x 560 (27.88K)



PS. for our interstaters, that was Jayse at DrGonzo's after a long day


----------



## Doogiechap (27/1/08)

PistolPatch said:


> Tonight I have been listening to Oils on Water - the Midnight Oils concert done in Sydney Harbour God know how long ago.
> 
> It's a top concert,
> Pat
> ...


I saw it on a 13cm black and white telly with live JJJ simulcast as a teenager. I copied it the other day too Pat and it still knocks my socks off !


----------



## tangent (27/1/08)

Jamming at Australia Day BBQ at DrGonzo's. (my keg was emptied first )


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/08)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Don't You Fake It


----------



## Flippo (31/1/08)

Brant Bjork. Ex member Kyuss, De-Con, Fatso Jetson, very early Queens and Fu Manchu. Now doing his own thing with a couple of mates and it's just flat out cool as f#@*!!!

Brant Bjork and The Operators - Self Titled

Brant Bjork and the Bros - Somera Sol

Music for smoking/drinking to


----------



## Jazman (31/1/08)

Nightwish

Dark Passion play


----------



## beernography (31/1/08)

I like Nightwish...for a couple of hours. I heard they're touring?


----------



## Jaeger (1/2/08)

Jazman said:


> Nightwish
> 
> Dark Passion play


Nice one!  I wasn't sure what to expect with their new singer, Anette Olson, but I like it a lot - can't wait for their next album.



beernography said:


> I like Nightwish...for a couple of hours. I heard they're touring?


In Sydney tonight (Friday) and Brisbane tomorrow night (Saturday.)


I'm listening to "Mandylion" by The Gathering at the moment - my favourite band (from Mandylion onwards.) Hopefully they'll find a new singer soon and kick on like Nightwish have.


----------



## Doogiechap (5/2/08)

Iron Maiden 
:super: :super: :super: :super: 
Thanks beernography


----------



## beernography (5/2/08)

So was it MAGIC?

I'm getting the hot n cold shivers just looking at that blurry pic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Doogiechap (5/2/08)

Fantastic !!
Sound was a bit iffy at the start of the set but settled down nicely. Bruce worked hard all night and did not show his age (just shy of 50). I just love Steve Harris' playing and my expectations were met last night 
Highlights for me were Aces High, Run to the Hills and Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner :super: .
Thanks again beernography, I wouldn't have had the chance to see them and it was a shot in the arm with this my first metal gig since Napalm Death in 97.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## beernography (5/2/08)

My pleasure mate - for real! Glad it went to someone deserving & 10 years is too long between metal injections. I'll post my review of the Sydney show(s) - hoping to get a second ticket from work for free! 

Speaking of which is anyone from here going to Sydney?


----------



## jayse (5/2/08)

beernography said:


> Speaking of which is anyone from here going to Sydney?




I am going with 3 mates, flying out of adelaide saturday morning seeing both gigs and flying home monday late arvo if anyones up for a sherbet or twenty, will be staying in The Rocks.
Won't be on the net but feel free to call on 0433 800 038 if you like.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## tcraig20 (5/2/08)

1 Corinthians 13 8-10 - The Mountain goats.


----------



## Plastic Man (9/2/08)

Beernography - I'll be there tonight with a few mates. Might hit Paddys before hand for a beer - starting to get excited !!!


----------



## beernography (10/2/08)

Plastic man obviously didn't see you there! **** that was a great gig. I woke up this morning and thought I had just had the best dream ever. Pure magic... and the best bit is I'm going again tonight!

I caught up with Jayse, he's a top bloke and had the displeasure of drinking VB (or Carlton Cold :icon_vomit: it was the lesser of two evils) together.

Bruce said that Maiden are going to be back soon, I reckon within 2 years and I'll be there for sure!

:super:


----------



## Plastic Man (11/2/08)

beernography

I was the one in the black T-Shirt with long hair  

yeah - how good was that. How was sunday night ? I don't know how Bruce could back up after what he did on Sat night, Insane !!

They certainly enjoyed it as well so I agree - we'll see the plane touch down at mascot again soon.


----------



## Muggus (11/2/08)

Plastic Man said:


> They certainly enjoyed it as well so I agree - we'll see the plane touch down at mascot again soon.


+1

One hell of a rock show! So much energy and power, I daresay a flawless performance by all. I was particularly blown away by Bruces voice...he's still got it!


----------



## tangent (12/2/08)

every 10th person at the airport was wearing Maiden t-shirts


----------



## Flippo (13/2/08)

I've seen more Iron Maiden T-shirts in the past three days than I have in my life so far. I work at Sydney Airport and yes Tangent, every about 2nd or 3rd person has a Maiden shirt on. I'd love to be the merch guy, bastard will be able to put that new extension on his house at this rate!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/2/08)

Have been giving Doughboy Hollow a bit of a run in the lead up to the "Don't Look Back" show by Died Pretty last night at The Gov.
Absolutely outstanding show. Ron S Peno is still a showman albiet looking somewhat older than when I last saw him play back in the mid 80's  
If you are a Died Pretty fan then don't miss this show if it's coming to your town.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jazman (15/2/08)

Andre Rieu bit mellow for most of u guys


----------



## beernography (15/2/08)

Up the Irons! I also saw heaps of tourists wearing shirts round Sydney. I thought it was refreshing 

The Sunday show was just as good as the Saturday one. I could actually see the show cause I had a gold seat, the night prior I was in the silver mosh section.

I was the one with the balloons 

[edit] PS - Whitesnake are touring :super:


----------



## Jazman (16/2/08)

whitesnake better be better than last time in Sa


----------



## tangent (16/2/08)

wasn't Vai playing for WS a while back?


----------



## Jye (19/2/08)

KoNG said:


> UNKLE - war stories



Ive been give this a good spin lately and am now trying to track down the other 2 cds.


----------



## Doogiechap (19/2/08)

Jye said:


> Ive been give this a good spin lately and am now trying to track down the other 2 cds.



 is my favorite/ mind blowing vid clip I have ever seen. Awesome track !
Hmmmm, might have a look on eBay myself  .


----------



## blackbock (23/2/08)

Ensiferum - Victory Songs (2007)


----------



## Flippo (23/2/08)

Hey Petesbrew, you managed to have a listen to Clutch yet? I would recommed either Pure Rock Fury, Blast Tyrant or From Beale St to Oblivion. Probably either of the first two first then Beale St to tie it all up. Good shit


----------



## Jez (24/2/08)

Its been out for a while but i've been revisiting The Dillinger Escape Plan with Mike Patton - "Irony is a dead scene" EP

Includes a cover of Aphex Twin's "Come to Daddy" with Patton sounding as creepy as ususal and his weird vocal ideas on the other tracks are just great. 

Jez


----------



## InCider (24/2/08)

Sabbath, Black Sabbath. :super:


----------



## Zizzle (24/2/08)

Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger

Hotest 100 via Rage (I will be chopping out the clips I like for the video jukebox)

I saw Clutch last year when they were touring. I like the earlier stuff, Pure Rock Fury was good. Spacegrass, Red Horse Rainbow, Basket of Eggs all great songs.


----------



## Flippo (24/2/08)

Badmotorfinger would have to be in my all time top 3 albums I reckon. Some many memories come flooding back with that album, so many have been forgotten forever too


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/08)

Flippo said:


> Hey Petesbrew, you managed to have a listen to Clutch yet? I would recommed either Pure Rock Fury, Blast Tyrant or From Beale St to Oblivion. Probably either of the first two first then Beale St to tie it all up. Good shit


Still haven't heard em flippo, but I'm heading up to JBhifi round lunchtime for that "don't sell off the energy" strike today, and shall look for em.
Cheers
Pete
quick edit: Badmotorfinger and the Somme Ep that came with it are deadset frickin awesome.


----------



## Jez (26/2/08)

The Blood Brothers "Young Machettes"


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/08)

petesbrew said:


> Still haven't heard em flippo, but I'm heading up to JBhifi round lunchtime for that "don't sell off the energy" strike today, and shall look for em.
> Cheers
> Pete
> quick edit: Badmotorfinger and the Somme Ep that came with it are deadset frickin awesome.



Just got Clutch -From Beale St to Oblivion
Never heard any of their stuff before, so was expecting something a lot heavier seeing it was in the metal section,
but hot-damn it's heaps cool!!!
Would love to see these guys live.
Cheers for the tips guys.
That's whats; great about this thread!


----------



## Duff (26/2/08)

Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power.

What a classic :super:


----------



## Flippo (26/2/08)

petesbrew said:


> Just got Clutch -From Beale St to Oblivion
> Never heard any of their stuff before, so was expecting something a lot heavier seeing it was in the metal section,
> but hot-damn it's heaps cool!!!
> Would love to see these guys live.
> ...



Yeah, Beale St would be probably their most mellow-ish release to date. Saying that though, when I first got it I reckon I listened to it at least once a day, sometimes more for a month straight, love it. As with most bands their earlier stuff is alot more raw and a bit heavier. When you listen to their albums from their real early stuff through you can really hear the improvements on each album. Glad we might have another convert to the Clutch army! As for seeing them live, they've been out 3 times in the last 18 months, they do enjoy coming over. Hopefully we shouldn't have to wait too long before we see them again


----------



## Doogiechap (5/3/08)

Ween  .
Cracker of a 2.5 Hour show !
Buckingham Green was my highlight


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/3/08)

PENNYWISE, XAVIER RUDD, PEARL JAM, SYSTEM, PANTERA, MASON JENNINGS - some uppers, some good vibes, some to mellow, some to hurt your throat to on a road trip.


----------



## beers (6/3/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Ween.
> Cracker of a 2.5 Hour show !
> Buckingham Green was my highlight



2.5?! I thought it was supposed to be 3? <_<  

I'm flying down to Vic tomorrow to catch the show. Cannot wait.... well that's actually a lie - I've been waiting for 10yrs :lol: 

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## InCider (6/3/08)

Dead Kennedys - Mutiny On The Bay


----------



## newguy (8/3/08)

Dayglow Abortions - Here Today, Guano Tomorrow and their earlier (and funnier) album Feed UsA Fetus. Their songs are stupid as hell, but they're catchy and very funny.


----------



## Rudy (8/3/08)

Lowrider, Diamond Amongst the Thieves


----------



## kram (8/3/08)

Arsis - A Celebration of Guilt & A Diamond For Disease


----------



## EK (9/3/08)

I MP3 all my CDs, when I hit random I get stuff like:

AC-DC
Airbourne
Audioslave
Black Sabbath
Bruce Dickinson
Cold Chisel
Dire Straits
Dreadnaught
Eskimo Joe
Faith No More
Fear Factory
Filter
Hunters & Collectors
Iced Earth
INXS
Iron Maiden
Jamiroquai
Jimi Hendrix
Joe Satriani
Kotipelto
Led Zeppelin
Machine Head
Meat Loaf
Megadeth
Men At Work
Mental As Anything
Metallica
Midnight Oil
Monster Magnet
Motorhead
Noiseworks
Ozzy Osbourne
Pink Floyd
Rammstein
Rob Zombie
Santana
Sepultura
Simple Minds
Smashing Pumpkins
Soundgarden
Stabbing Westward
Steve Vai
Stratovarius
Talking Heads
Tears For Fears
The Church
The Clash
The Cruel Sea
The Hoodoo Gurus
The Police
The Screaming Jets
Type O Negative
Yngwie J. Malmsteen

Yeah...I have a strange collection.

EK


----------



## Muggus (9/3/08)

EK said:


> Stabbing Westward


 :super: 
Awesome list there EK...very similiar to mine actually...


----------



## EK (9/3/08)

Muggus said:


> :super:
> Awesome list there EK...very similiar to mine actually...


 :icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## petesbrew (19/3/08)

Gotta love mp3's on shuffle hey?

Just bought, and am listening to Unkle - War Stories now. 
Damn unbelievably Awesome.


----------



## Plastic Man (20/3/08)

Got the battle drinkers on high rotation. Good drinking rock and roll. :super: :super: :super:


----------



## KoNG (2/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> Just bought, and am listening to Unkle - War Stories now.
> Damn unbelievably Awesome.



Agreed, James Lavelle pumps out some awesome stuff.
Loves it


----------



## Jazman (2/4/08)

Children of Bodom blood drunk


----------



## Stuster (3/4/08)

Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings. Fuuuuuuuunky! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jazman (4/4/08)

Testament ---- formation of damnation


and joe satch===== new one


----------



## microbe (9/4/08)

mp3 player on random

Bob Marley - Rat Race
Drop Kick Murphys - Cadence to Arms
Foo Fighters - The Best of You

Among what's coming up is bound to be some Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan, Metallica, Roger Waters and probably more than a few one hit wonders.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Muggus (9/4/08)

Jazman said:


> and joe satch===== new one


Ooo ooo ooo! I've been waiting for this one to come out! How is it?


----------



## drsmurto (16/4/08)

The new Bullet for my Valentine is getting a belting, Scream Aim Fire. Not quite as good as the 1st album but still gets the head moving whilst driving! :super: 

Got my ticket to see them at the Thebby in May :beerbang: 

Missed out on the soundwave festival, was keen to see Alexisonfire.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (16/4/08)

I will probly get burnt for this but I like doof doof stuff, hip hop and trip hop. 

hilltop hoods, muph and plutonic, the herd, immortal technique, lateef, chemical brothers, dj shadow,cut chemist jurassic 5, laidback luke, dj food.

I do like rock music and stuff if its live but i dont realy buy that sort of music.
I went to Yamba last weekend and went to that pub on top of the hill, i think its called the pacific they had a good live band on saturday night.


----------



## Muggus (16/4/08)

Jazman said:


> and joe satch===== new one


Just bought it the other day. Really digging it. Satch cuts loose on a few tracks and it just sounds awesome!


----------



## Jazman (16/4/08)

Love revalation on this albulm also listing to protest the hero latest


----------



## BrewerDave (16/4/08)

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son by Iron Maiden, one of my all time favourite albums B)


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/08)

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> I will probly get burnt for this but I like doof doof stuff, hip hop and trip hop.
> 
> hilltop hoods, muph and plutonic, the herd, immortal technique, lateef, chemical brothers, dj shadow,cut chemist jurassic 5, laidback luke, dj food.
> 
> ...


Nothing at all wrong with a bit of doof doof.
And although not really my thing, Aussie Hip hop is definitely fun stuff.


----------



## Katherine (18/4/08)

Love the Hoodies


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> Nothing at all wrong with a bit of doof doof.
> And although rap stuff isn't really my thing, Aussie Hip hop is definitely fun stuff.
> I love that Soft Tigers song - Ice Cream.


----------



## Jazman (18/4/08)

Terium album by Seventh Avenue


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/08)

Cut Copy - In Ghost Colours
The Presets - Apocalypso

hanging to buy the new Cog album, but need every penny this week for the AHB pub crawl.


----------



## kevo (21/4/08)

The new R.E.M. cd Accelerate - a welcome return to form.

Kev


----------



## petesbrew (29/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> Cut Copy - In Ghost Colours
> The Presets - Apocalypso
> 
> hanging to buy the new Cog album, but need every penny this week for the AHB pub crawl.


Just bought Cog - Sharing Spaces cd yesterday. 

F**king awesome. :super:


----------



## Flippo (29/4/08)

I'm off to see Helmet tomorrow night, f%*#ing stoked. Well, it's kind of Helmet, it's Page Hamilton and three other guys but the thing I'm waiting the most for is they are going to play the entire Meantime album. Anyone who knows this band would definately know Meantime and what a breakthrough it was for them all those years ago. It's by far my favourite Helmet album and would be right up there in the mix of my all time favourites. 

Yep.....I'm keen


----------



## Jazman (29/4/08)

andre rieu


----------



## Plastic Man (30/4/08)

Flippo - Helmet !! I'm jealous !!

Saw them at the big day out many years ago just after meantime came out. Definitely one of the performances that have stuck in the memory over the years. Must dig it out for a listen. I actually played Betty the other day but it certainly didn't live up to meantime.


----------



## Plastic Man (8/5/08)

SLF's "Inflammable Material" is on high rotation - getting ready for Friday night. Can't wait.

Anyone else going to the Sydney gig ?


----------



## Sprungmonkey (8/5/08)

Lamb


----------



## Adamt (8/5/08)

Listening to the new Primal Fear album, New Religion.

As Russell Coight would say... it's top stuff.


----------



## InCider (8/5/08)

Paul's Boutique - Beastie Boys. It must be one the top 10 albums ever.


----------



## Jazman (8/5/08)

Stryper 7 weeks across America


----------



## Plastic Man (8/5/08)

InCider said:


> Paul's Boutique - Beastie Boys. It must be one the top 10 albums ever.



yeah - definitely up there. some great hip hop coming out back then. Fear of a Black Planet, Black Sunday, hypocrisy is the greatest luxury - all about the same time. I always liked the funky instrumentals on Pauls Boutique and then the later albums so bought "The In Sound From Way Out" last year. If you feel like something mellow its great stuff. Gets a spin a couple of times a month in the car.


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/08)

Plastic Man said:


> yeah - definitely up there. some great hip hop coming out back then. Fear of a Black Planet, Black Sunday, hypocrisy is the greatest luxury - all about the same time. I always liked the funky instrumentals on Pauls Boutique and then the later albums so bought "The In Sound From Way Out" last year. If you feel like something mellow its great stuff. Gets a spin a couple of times a month in the car.


I must hunt down my copy of the in sound this arvo. Definitely very cool.


----------



## Plastic Man (10/5/08)

Just got home from the Sydney Stiff Little Fingers gig. What an insane show. It was absolutely amazing. If your in Melbourne and into SLF then don't miss the show tonight. They were super tight, played all the favs, did two encores and the last one was a great rendition of alternative ulster. Punk is alive and well !!!!!!!!!

:super: :super: :super:


----------



## PostModern (16/5/08)

I did a little searching on Channel BT for some old music that I used to listen to in my teens/twenties. Came across a 60's classic hippy band, The Fugs. I just love the musical skill, poetry, philosophy and humour in their album "It crawled into my hand, honest". Well worth the 50megs if you haven't heard it.


----------



## rh1an5 (16/5/08)

depeche mode - greastes hits 2006
rise against - all albums on cycle


----------



## Jazman (16/5/08)

new whitesnake album


----------



## Doogiechap (16/5/08)

Jazman said:


> Stryper 7 weeks across America



I caught a Stryper Bible thrown at one of their shows 22 years ago :lol: .


----------



## petesbrew (20/5/08)

Doogiechap said:


> I caught a Stryper Bible thrown at one of their shows 22 years ago :lol: .


Score! :lol: 

I remember blasting "To Hell with the Devil" on the way to church camp in one of the youth group leaders car stereo's, being yelled at to turn it down, and everyone else was looking at me thinking, WTF???


----------



## Jazman (20/5/08)

when i was a younger person i also seen em live still dont mind there music 



listening to labyrinth album freeman


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

Jazman said:


> andre rieu



Bwahahahahaha............ :lol: 

Somehow I don't picture Jaz listening to a violinist, I could be wrong though. Maybe his 'skeleton in his closet' :blink: 

Pantera's 'Reinventing the Steel' here :super:


----------



## Jazman (11/6/08)

andre rieu is cool i love alsorts of music just not metal....classical,jazz,blues, ect i just hate rap and dance techno crap,,and c&w


at the mo it is die krone der volksmusik


----------



## InCider (11/6/08)

Frank Sinatra: 'Saturday Night is the loneliest night of the week' 

On wednesday.


----------



## Lobsta (13/6/08)

at the moment im into Bloc Party in a rather heavy way. more their later album, but most of it i dont mind listening to. fave song: The Prayer.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/6/08)

Desmond Dekker's Rudy Got Soul (The Complete Early Years 1963-1968)...
working my way through the Trojan Rocksteady Box Set...

penchant for Steely Dan's Aja atm, of all things.. have been revisiting it fairly heavily this week after catching the classic albums series on _MAX_.

I thought we all listened to OM here, exclusively 

reVox


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/6/08)

Doogiechap said:


> I caught a Stryper Bible thrown at one of their shows 22 years ago :lol: .



Holy F! Talk about a claim to fame. Jesus!

reVox


----------



## mikem108 (16/6/08)

The new Black Keys Album, Attack and Release- top notch

That Classic album show gets me listening to stuff I would normally never go for, the Trojan series you mention is superb also, love those tunes


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/08)

My 2nd AG is ready to brew tomorrow (and a Kit & bits stout on the side!), so the stereo's moving out the back to keep me happy.
Brewing soundtrack will be FBi radio & whatever my mp3 player shuffles to nezt.
Rock on.


----------



## Pennywise (20/6/08)

The new Joe Satriani album, Professor Satchafunkilus and the Musterion of Rock. :super:


----------



## Adamt (20/6/08)

Listening to the new Opeth album, Watershed. It's very original!


----------



## Jazman (20/6/08)

offspring rise and fall rage and grace


----------



## bradsbrew (20/6/08)

Izzy Stradlin and the Ju Ju Hounds :beerbang: . Plant and Page with No Quarter is pretty good.


----------



## hoohaaman (20/6/08)

I'm just about to mash in a duvel type beer,Roger Waters Amused to Death should see me through


----------



## horner34 (16/7/08)

administing the last touches to my mash tun just have to wack a tap on my kettle and I'm ready for fullAG.

I think it's time to bust out Back in Black and go nuts.


----------



## KoNG (17/7/08)

i've been listening to some Volbeat latley... got some good stuff out.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/08)

...and you will know us by the Trail of Dead - Worlds Apart


----------



## Jazman (17/7/08)

dogman ______Kings x


----------



## petesbrew (21/8/08)

Architecture in Helsinki - Places Like This
Wolf & Cub - Vessels
Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Show your Bones


----------



## Flippo (21/8/08)

Went and saw Paul Weller with the bride last night, and have been listening to his new album (along with most of the old ones) for the past couple of weeks. Great show, awsome songwriter. He played a fairly good mixture of old and new stuff which kept the fans happy. Must add, the sound was awsome at the Enmore last night, have never been there before but it is a great venue


----------



## MitchDudarko (21/8/08)

Been listening to alot of:
Underoath
Haste the Day (Waiting for new album)
Escape the Fate
From First to Last
Bleeding Through (Waiting for thier new album too)


----------



## jamesrickard (21/8/08)

New Norma Jean one came out, and I was disapointed, but it has been spinning a bit.
Sigor Rus's new one. Beautiful.
Dead Poetic - Vices.


----------



## Jazman (21/8/08)

space in your face by galactic cowboys


----------



## mikem108 (22/8/08)

The Bad Boogaloo: The Nu Yorican Sounds 1966-1970, excellent
although not quite as good
The Rough Guide to Boogaloo by Various Artists 

+ Becks new Album-Modern Guilt, sort of grows on you


----------



## muted3 (2/9/08)

the 'mats - let it be.


----------



## therook (5/9/08)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Greatest Hits 

Rook


----------



## carnut1100 (22/9/08)

Well, my favourite playlist consists of Supertramp, Jethro Tull and Dire Straits. I can listen to that all day. 

I do have a different playlist for when I am in a quieter mood which is mostly John Denver with some Harry Chapin, Don Maclean, a bit of James Taylor and a few other easy listening type things. 

Sometimes I get into a Country and Western mood and get into Lee Kernaghan, Chad Morgan, Slim Dusty, Colin Buchanan and Graeme Connors but that isn't very often. 

Then when I am in a really chill and kick back mood I listen to jazz and swing, Glen Millier, Benny Goodman, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald and so forth. 

I like a lot of folk and world music too, quite into Irish Folk music and Australian Colonial folk music. 
Got a bit of a thing for stuff like the Beatles, the Shadows, and sometimes I like listening to Weird Al Yankovic for a while but I get tired of it quickly. 
Been listening to the Corrs a bit lately. 

And I know that my taste in music is unconventional, and I have been told that it is uncool countless times but I don't care!


----------



## yardy (22/9/08)

Newton Faulkner & Ash Grunwald B) B)


----------



## Jazman (22/9/08)

torn by evergrey


----------



## Duff (23/9/08)

Have to wait until Saturday until I can get to a CD shop and grab the new Metallica album 'Death Magnetic'. From all accounts a return to their older style sound :super: 

The review at Rolling Stone sounds promising :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (23/9/08)

apparently the cd version duff has been masterd all wrong, is way too loud and tinny and clips alot where as the "other" version is fine.


----------



## Adamt (23/9/08)

Haha that is hilarious.

"Don't download our music in proper quality, buy our shitty-quality retail CD."


----------



## kabooby (23/9/08)

yardy said:


> Newton Faulkner & Ash Grunwald B) B)



I have seen Ash Grunwald live a few times now. Always puts on a great show.

I am currently listening to Donavon Frankenreiter, Custom Kings and Mia Dyson

Kabooby


----------



## Katherine (23/9/08)

Parachutes - ColdPlay
Not quite sure were I have being for the last eight years but I missed them completely.


----------



## Duff (23/9/08)

Fents said:


> apparently the cd version duff has been masterd all wrong, is way too loud and tinny and clips alot where as the "other" version is fine.



Oh yeah....  Times like this where I only think of the CD shop instead of my iThing makes me feel old.

Anyway, all downloaded.


----------



## Duff (23/9/08)

What am I listening to??

Metallica - Death Magnetic  :beerbang: 

Off to a very good start with the first tune :super:


----------



## Adamt (23/9/08)

Ehhhhhhhhh I had a listen to it, sounded like I'd heard it all before. Haven't listened to it since.

I have playing at the moment; Blind Guardian - A Night at the Opera.


----------



## Duff (23/9/08)

After their last few efforts, it's a welcome return to some great riffs and solos.


----------



## MitchDudarko (23/9/08)

Yep, Death Magnetic is pretty kick a$$. Escape the Fate is still heavily rotating too.
Mitch


----------



## Duff (23/9/08)

Thank God for Rick Reuben :super: 

I think Death Magnetic is flocking awesome :beerbang: 

Hetfield's speed is still unreal all through the album. Bring on the tour :super:


----------



## Jazman (23/9/08)

execpt lars snare is anoying


----------



## Adamt (23/9/08)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees well, I'm now starting my pre-cricket season warmup with a thorough listening of the entire 12th man collection.


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/9/08)

blessthefall at this particular moment. And The Berzerker. Crazy stuff
Mitch


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (26/9/08)

At the moment I've got on high rotation,

'Because of the times' by Kings Of Leon (I know it's been out for ages but I still like it).
'Cruel Gaurds' by The Panics. Great Aussie band. This is one of the best albums to just sit and listen to the whole thing with a few cold ones. :chug: 
'Only By The Night' The new Kings Of Leon album


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/08)

Brew day... old 45's today.

Not so old, though. Late 80's punk first up.

The $HIT Factory by Peter & The Test Tube Babies. Brit punkers taking the p!ss out, by covering an album's worth of Stock, Aitken and Waterman songs. Venus, Kylie and Jason's "Especially For You" and "When I fall in Love" are faves. Mel & Kim take a hammering with the version of F.L.M. , viz. "get pissed at the weekend, we're throwin' up...".

Time to mash in soon. Bland beer needs characterful music - Blonde ale on the menu.

Les


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/08)

That was quick. Well, that's 45's for ya.

Now it's the *Angry Samoans* with Back from Samoa.


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/08)

Now it's the boys from Geelong (I think). It's *BORED* with Negative Waves. A rocky little number, with plenty of distortion and wah-wah.


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/08)

Totally Exploited by *The Exploited*.
It's true, you know. Punk's Not Dead.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/9/08)

Brewing_God said:


> 'Only By The Night' The new Kings Of Leon album


Heard a couple off the new one. Whats the album like?

Cheers Brad


----------



## InCider (12/10/08)

Black Ice.

(not Ben Cousins when he was at Thredbo)


----------



## redbeard (23/10/08)

Hermano - Into the exam room ...
Kyuss & Qotsa split CD


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (23/10/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Heard a couple off the new one. Whats the album like?
> 
> Cheers Brad




Well on the last album there was only 1 song that I didn't like. This one I can sit and listen to whole thing without wanting to skip a song. But music choice is definatly a personal choice.


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/08)

A bunch of podcasts off FBi radio... "beforecasts".
Awesome new artists.
Also a few poscast albums from BuffetLibredjs.net , a few spanish dj's.

It's keeping me happy for the moment.


----------



## Doogiechap (26/11/08)

Mammal - The Majority
:super: 

Have just finished loading my CD collection onto my new  SHED MAC  (3600 songs) and have taken a trip down memory lane with some discs not played in the last 10 years


----------



## Goofinder (26/11/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Mammal - The Majority


Good album... but much better live! :super:


----------



## Jase71 (27/11/08)

At 3am on a school night, I am listening to Slayer's "God Hates Us All"

Which seemed the logical step from vintage Jethro Tull.........


----------



## Jase71 (27/11/08)

Les, do you recall "The Hard On's" ? I have a couple of rare singles (on vinyl) if you are interested as a collector......


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/11/08)

Jase71 said:


> Les, do you recall "The Hard On's" ? I have a couple of rare singles (on vinyl) if you are interested as a collector......



Reckon I have the first 6 Hard Ons singles at home. 
Love Ray Ahn's artwork :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (27/11/08)

Goofinder said:


> Good album... but much better live! :super:



I'm looking forward to that opportunity 
Spewing, I just realized they toured here a couple of months ago before I had heard of them  .
Perhaps they'll do some side shows when here in Perth for the BDO in Feb


----------



## Katherine (27/11/08)

Nouvelle Vague

New Wave

Or 

Bande a Part

just cant get enough...


----------



## raven19 (27/11/08)

Enjoying Disturbed's new album - Indestructable - at the moment... :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (28/11/08)

Jase71 said:


> Les, do you recall "The Hard On's" ? I have a couple of rare singles (on vinyl) if you are interested as a collector......



Great period of music; Hard ons, Meanies, Tumbleweed.... goodtimes!!


----------



## kram (28/11/08)

Pretty sure Hard Ons are still going? Were a couple years back...


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/09)

The Butterfly Effect - Final Conversation of Kings
I'm bloody loving it.

Shall follow it up today with Cog & Sleep Parade.


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

Waking up this morning with old Mudvayne, LD50. I'm disappointed with their newer stuff, too damned mainstream.


----------



## jayse (17/2/09)

Anyone going to Soundwave festival?
Alice in Chains, in flames, lamb of god and the list goes on...........Soundwave festival


----------



## Goofinder (17/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> The Butterfly Effect - Final Conversation of Kings
> I'm bloody loving it.
> 
> Shall follow it up today with Cog & Sleep Parade.


Oh damn... for the first time in I can't remember how long I got into work this morning and didn't put on some Cog. Now you've gone and made me queue up The New Normal again. And here I was thinking this was the first step to recovery...


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

jayse said:


> Anyone going to Soundwave festival?
> Alice in Chains, in flames, lamb of god and the list goes on...........Soundwave festival



I was surprised when I saw the massive band listing and some of the names on there... I just wish I had $130 to lash out with for the ticket!


----------



## fancy (17/2/09)

Adamt said:


> I was surprised when I saw the massive band listing and some of the names on there... I just wish I had $130 to lash out with for the ticket!




I used to go right off to Alice in Chains and I looove Lamb of God and In Flames. I saw lamb of God last year in Perth. This will be an awesome gig.


----------



## Luka (17/2/09)

fancy said:


> I used to go right off to Alice in Chains and I looove Lamb of God and In Flames. I saw lamb of God last year in Perth. This will be an awesome gig.



I had a ticket and I had to sell it, nooooooooo  

Lamb of God are awesome and NIN too!!


----------



## Jase71 (17/2/09)

+100ooo for Lamb of God. IMO the only decent metal band over the past 10-15 years. 

Sucks that I cant go, tight budget for upcoming holiday.


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> +100ooo for Lamb of God. IMO the only decent metal band over the past 10-15 years.



I cannot fathom how ignorantly wrong that is. Have you heard of Europe?


----------



## Jase71 (17/2/09)

Adamt said:


> I cannot fathom how ignorantly wrong that is. Have you heard of Europe?



LOL, you Rock, little man. I'll bet Bon Jovi's filed under 'metal' too ? 

Although I think Europe were more distant that 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Jase71 (17/2/09)

hahaha, Im still lauging at your comment. Sorry AdamT (or is that AdamAnt?)- I really hope you were kidding.


----------



## fancy (17/2/09)

> jase71
> +100ooo for Lamb of God. IMO the only decent metal band over the past 10-15 years.




IMO they are an awesome band but there are HEAPS of decent metal bands around  



> Adamt
> I cannot fathom how ignorantly wrong that is. Have you heard of Europe?



Europe certainly heads the way when it comes to metal of most kinds, death, melodic etc.




> jase71
> LOL, you Rock, little man. I'll bet Bon Jovi's filed under 'metal' too ?
> 
> Although I think Europe were more distant that 10-15 years ago.



I think Adamt meant Europe the country, not the band :lol: as lamb of God is American. Correct me if I'm wrong!

*I love my metal and yes, I am a lady :super: 
*


----------



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

kram said:


> Pretty sure Hard Ons are still going? Were a couple years back...




yeah they are playing at the O'Ball with you am i

i think it was the o'ball, one of the concerts coming up soon anyway


----------



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

jayse said:


> Anyone going to Soundwave festival?
> Alice in Chains, in flames, lamb of god and the list goes on...........Soundwave festival




dude i wish, ahhh the wonders of shift work!


----------



## fancy (17/2/09)

Oh and I am currently listening to...

TOOL, Opiate
TOOL, Undertow
Kyuss, Welcome to Sky Valley,
HellYeah, Self Titled


----------



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

what a sweet thread

as with jayse Led Zep are up there, hard to pick my fav song but i think the first release would be my fav album from those guys...maybe..... hard to decide.

i have a HUGE range in my musical taste and it really depends on my mood. i dont have any genres that i dislike, good music is good music regardless of what style.

my stand out bands, in no particular order, well a few of them anyway they change on a regular basis

At the drive in
johnny cash
led zep
black sabbath
pearl jam
stone temple pilots
teagan and sara
regina spektor
rage against the machine
primus
red hot chilli peppers
credence clearwater revival
NIN
Gritz
metallica
slim dusty
tool
a perfect circle
the yearlings
the beards
central deli band (RIP)
the tony font show (RIP)
jimi hendrix
nirvana 
foo fighters
the clash
the saints
ramones
sex pistols
chevelle
butterfly effect


the list goes on, currently 300 cds in the collection 100 records

always growing, dont burn or download, not a moral thing just prefer to have cds or records, im a visually driven person so seeing the artwork and layout is just as much fun as listening to the music

JB HiFi is my best friend and my savings worst nightmare  

Cheers
Carty


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

Haha I can see how you may have mistook that!



fancy said:


> I think Adamt meant Europe the country, not the band :lol: as lamb of God is American. Correct me if I'm wrong![/font]



Europe is a continent, and that's what I meant. 

Listen to music from groups like Opeth, Blind Guardian, Kamelot, Helloween... if you call that "not decent music" you are not a fan of metal music.


----------



## fancy (17/2/09)

Yes Europe is a continent (duh, slip)



> Adamt
> Listen to music from groups like Opeth, Blind Guardian, Kamelot, Helloween... if you call that "not decent music" you are not a fan of metal music.



Although I am a fan of Opeth and lately Kamelot, I am not particularly impressed with Blind Guardian or Hellaween, although I have not heard full albums, just on Andrew Haug's "Full Metal Racket" (triple j).

I certainly call myself a true metal fan but I do not like ALL metal bands, some are shit!

Music is VERY subjective.

The best metal band I have seen live (and yes this is my opinion) was Iron Maiden. I was sooo surprised. I nearly didn't go because I thought they would be too old to be any good now. Was I wrong! They were f**king awesome :super:


----------



## fancy (17/2/09)

> The best metal band I have seen live (and yes this is my opinion) was Iron Maiden. I was sooo surprised. I nearly didn't go because I thought they would be too old to be any good now. Was I wrong! They were f**king awesome :super:




I take that back....
Iron maiden would be the second best.
Number one concert for me was TOOL back in 1996.
It was their "Aenima" tour and it was in front of about 500 people at Metropolis in Perth. Up close and personal. I will never forget it.


----------



## Luka (17/2/09)

For me it will always be when I first both met and saw Metallica in Osaka, Japan. But the best show in the last few years would have to have been the Black Crusade with Arch Enemy, Trivium and Machine head, plus not metal and I'm definitely going to see this again in April, Zappa Plays Zappa, awesome show, awesome! :super:


----------



## Cube (18/2/09)

For me, best concert wise:

Kiss @ western springs.... early 80's something. Awesome.
ZZ top @ western Springs. 80ish something. Very fuzzy.
AC/DC twice @ above. Razors edge tour. Lol - have Angus money from concerts. Best ever.
Billy Idol
Metallica

Others not worthy of mention.....

Of above, I only listen to Acca dacca to this day... all hail Ron. In fact listening to right now:
Ride on


----------



## petesbrew (18/2/09)

matt carty said:


> what a sweet thread
> 
> as with jayse Led Zep are up there, hard to pick my fav song but i think the first release would be my fav album from those guys...maybe..... hard to decide.
> 
> ...


Okay now, with a list like that, I have to get my hands on a Teagan and Sara cd. Got a great remix of their into your head song off a ruforia podcast from itunes


----------



## Katherine (18/2/09)

fancy said:


> IMO they are an awesome band but there are HEAPS of decent metal bands around
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he he and we nearly had so much in common... LOL!

Me myself not into metal, I have tried but no luck.. My partner has tried to get me to like Rammstein. 

I like lots of different music though...

Johnny Cash
Cold Play
Jack Johnson
Nouvelle Vauge
Roxy Music
Lightening Seeds
Dandy Warhols
The Eels
Gomez
Powderfinger
Blondie
Creedence Clearwater
Led Zeppelin
Pop Will Eat Itself
Fat Boy Slim
Cat Empire

and many many more


----------



## fancy (18/2/09)

Katie said:


> he he and we nearly had so much in common... LOL!
> 
> Me myself not into metal, I have tried but no luck.. My partner has tried to get me to like Rammstein.
> 
> ...





Don't give up hope Katie!
I too like
Gomez, Powderfinger, Creedence, Led Zep and cat Empire ^_^


----------



## mattcarty (18/2/09)

one of my favourite shows is Rockwiz, i love the q's at the start

1st album 
1st concert

for me it was....

bought three albums at the same time, Pearl Jam's Vitalogy, Led Zeppelin's Led Zeppelin ad Red Hot Chilli Peppers' Blood Sugar Sex Magic

1st concert was 1998 Oasis at the ent centre and then the next day went to the mt barker country music festival with the folks to see among others Slim Dusty.

didnt even like oasis at the time scored a free ticket and went with my cousin, glad i did it was an awesome show, great live band

also at the time didnt like slim dusty that much but i do now so i am glad i can say i saw him perform.

cheers
carty


----------



## Cocko (19/2/09)

The first album is always best!!

The band works and works at 'making' it for years and the songs and stories build up... they get a deal and record 5+ years of music!!

Then 12 months later, after touring the first albums songs, they have to release another album, 10+ more songs of which they write in a matter of weeks!!...... well generally thats what happens!!


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Okay now, with a list like that, I have to get my hands on a Teagan and Sara cd. Got a great remix of their into your head song off a ruforia podcast from itunes




yeah i love tegan and sara, canadian sister duo awesome stuff

their latest album 'The Con' is really good depending on what style you are into, their older stuff, from what i have heard, very raw and stripped back. the con has a lot more layers in the music, the songs are built up a more but in my opinion not overly worked.

point is check out a couple of the albums.

cheers
carty


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

Adamt said:


> I cannot fathom how ignorantly wrong that is. Have you heard of Europe?





fancy said:


> IMO they are an awesome band but there are HEAPS of decent metal bands around





fancy said:


> I think Adamt meant Europe the country, not the band :lol: as lamb of God is American. Correct me if I'm wrong!





Adamt said:


> Listen to music from groups like Opeth, Blind Guardian, Kamelot, Helloween... if you call that "not decent music" you are not a fan of metal music.



Ok, I can't let this pass. Yes, Adamt, I figured you weren't talking about the band "Europe"  . But to say how 'ignorantly wrong I am' by voicing my opinion (Did you not read the 'IMO'?) is a little harsh. I could rattle on with you for hours as to why i think that - in a nutshell, their composition style, the technical approach etc) but for me the band really do float my boat. Am I not a fan of _metal_ ? No, not specifically, but I'm a fan of _music_. I no longer have limitations as to what I should be listening to in order to be cool/hard/alternative/whatever. ONly today, my playlist went from LOG to Gong to Shpongle to vintage Santana to System of a Down (yes, I have listed to five entire albums since 7am this morning) Having been heavily involved in pen-pal tape-trading in the mid-late '80s with early european metal, and spending all my paltry part-time job money as a school kid at Utopia & Hammerhead (even worked there for a bit), I'm well aware of the geographical forces in the scene. And for the sake of this discussion, and because I desperatly would love to hear some contemorary metal that IMO kicks arse, I'm going to download some of the suggestions and revisit the work (have done so in the past, didnt really groove enough for my liking). 

One thing that does shit me about a lot of metal (that I have heard) these days, is the cheesy, childish whining bridge or chorus section that they trow in. Sure, it's the zeitgeist, but FFS I think they should keep it metal if theyre a metal band. 

For the record, I'm a huge TOOL fan, have been since their first album, but I dont consider this to be metal. Opeth, sure, I dig them, but only have three albums (Blackwater Park, Ghost Reveries and another that I cant recall, the CD rack is too far away right now for my lazy bum). Bullet for my Valentine are OK too, IMO, and Trivium are interesting, from the couple of CD's I have. But the last two dont set my world on fire like Lamb of God  

So metal or otherwise, *some* bands I really respect, in no order, are: 

Lamb of God (a completist - who would have thought)
Shpongle
OTT 
Jethro Tull (I am a completist collector of JT from 67 to 81)
Ravi Shankar
Rahih Abdou Khalil
TOOL (a completist collection)
COG (a completist collection) 
Soundgarden (a completist collection)
System of a Down (a completist collection)
iOTA (a completist collection)
Kula Shaker (a completist collection)
The Black Crowes (a completist collection, 50%)
Gomez (this is quite new to me, and Im loving it so far - 'In Your Gun' is getting high rotation)
Gong (a digital + completist collection, 80/20)
Ozric Tentacles (a digital completist, only three actual CD's, very hard to come by in Oz - 3/20)
The Grand Silent System (a completist collection)
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Santana (first three albums)
Cream (Disralei Gears blows my mind)
The Tea Party (a completist collection)
Led Zep (a completist collection)
Sabbath (a completest of the Ozzy Years)
Deep Purple (a completist until, but including, Coverdale's first appearance)
Pink Floyd (a completist, with the first six albums on CD, the rest digital)

Tthey are the *some of* bands that I enjoy, regularly, and I've missed quite a few. I'm not going to list all the music I sometime listen to, ie once a month maybe, and Im certainly not going to list the artists that I love on occasion. 

So glad I could vent my spleen. If anyone can direct me to any metal bands with similar precision amd intensity to Lamb Of God, I would be grateful. Hint: Dimmu Borgir is not what I would consider comparable.


----------



## schooey (20/2/09)

Dude? How can you list Soundgarden and not Audioslave? I'm sure that's sacrilege in a country somewhere...


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

schooey said:


> Dude? How can you list Soundgarden and not Audioslave? I'm sure that's sacrilege in a country somewhere...



Audioslave was a good concept on paper, but in reality it's just more pop rock shyte catering to a market that is intent on selling records over making music true to their soul. Fun Fact for the Day: Did you know that Cornell went in wanting to do a full-on lyrical content about religion (as Soundgarden touched on quite heavily ) and the Morello wanted to go all political movement (a'la RATM), and the result was that they, as a working unit, argued throughout the first Audioslave album, and they put the record ouot simply because they were obligated to ? And the second album was nothing more than a $$ driven exercise...... the MOR college rock station love it though, but there's reeally no 'soul' to it. 

Ya bastard, I'm going to chuck on 'Cochise' now. 

BTW Schooey, cheers for the posted stuff


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

schooey said:


> Dude? How can you list Soundgarden and not Audioslave? I'm sure that's sacrilege in a country somewhere...




huge rage against the machine fan

huge soundgarden fan

cant stand audioslave.

i like tomato sauce and i chocolate but i aint going to mix the two

just cause you take some elements from two AWESOME bands and mix them it doesnt mean you are going to get a good result. the rage sound just didnt meld right with cornell's style of vocals IMO

SPOOOOOOON MAN!


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

also thanks you jase for reminding me of a coupe of bands i should have added tomy list

Tea Party

Cog

Karnivool


----------



## schooey (20/2/09)

I knew some of that, but not all of it. Man, their first album might have been made from argument and misintention, but I have to disagree there was no passion in the music. I don't think there is a dud song on that album. The first disc I bought of it wore out... :blink:

and you're welcome, how'd the slants go?


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

and to add to that, I agree with what was said earlier (by Cocko? Cant be fucked checking) that first albums by most bands are often the best - there's something about bands trying that little bit harder, ehich is lost once they become a bit too cocksure. Ive seen it in tons of Sydney underground bands of times past (Anyone... Horsehead, The Poor, Killing Time/Mantissa). Although I would extend that by saying that artists from anywhere with 5+ under their belt, look at their first two or three. Look at how Pink Floyd's music diminished in creativity.............. 

Led Zep 1 & Led Zep II are prime examples of a band at their organic best. 

Although it took Metallica until "Ride The Lightening" to hit their apex. Still, "Kill 'em All" was, and still is, a vintage masterpeice if you get over the rough clunkiness (and the 27 guitar solo's LOL)


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

matt carty said:


> also thanks you jase for reminding me of a coupe of bands i should have added tomy list
> 
> Tea Party
> 
> ...



YES 

YES 

NO


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> YES
> 
> YES
> 
> NO



really?

oh well, i'll keep them all to myself! I had the chance to shoot them at last years BDO a great live band.

cheers
carty


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Although it took Metallica until "Ride The Lightening" to hit their apex. Still, "Kill 'em All" was, and still is, a vintage masterpeice if you get over the rough clunkiness (and the 27 guitar solo's LOL)



yeah i am a fan of both

props to Horsehead saw them with AC/DC and The Living end in adelaide in 2001? awesme band one of the highlights of the night

what happened to those guys are they still around?

cheers
carty


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

F&ing COG - Lucius Borich (son of the truly greatest Kiwi/Aussie Blues Guitarist Kevin Borich) was the drummer extraodinaire with one of my fave live bands in the '90's called Juice, a heavy funk/Rock/Groove outfit driven by guitarist brothers Krishna & Armanth Jones. He left Juice becuase he wanted to explore the heavier side of music, and was the skin thumper for a band called "The Hanging Tree", a band that untra heavy rock, loud as f&ck, very political, quite on the stoner side of things (not unlike Kyuss actually, but overall a faster BPM). Just so happened that one of THT's guitarists was Flynn Gower, and that's how COG came about. Oddly, he's now with another 'tow brothers' just as he was in Juice. 

Personally, I think COG are becoming a bit more commercialised in their sound & approach, but I still tip my hat to them. They tour (or have toured) relentlessly to promote themselves, playing major cities, Regional Cities & small towns. One tour about three years ago, they played something like 60 shows across Australia off their own back (& finances) because they believed in themselves. I hope it's finally paying off for the guys, despite what I think of their recent material - they are doing the hard yards, and they deserve to be rewarded with at least the lifestyle of being able to lie off their art.


----------



## jayse (20/2/09)

Mastodon - Blood Mountain


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

matt carty said:


> really?
> 
> oh well, i'll keep them all to myself! I had the chance to shoot them at last years BDO a great live band.
> 
> ...



Who ? Karnivool ? To be honest I only saw them once (Supporting COG actually LOL) and it reeked of Nu-Metal to me. I should give them a listen (any links to torrents, or can you burn me a copy? Please?

Theyr'e from Adelaide, right ? No, Perth ? 




matt carty said:


> props to Horsehead saw them with AC/DC and The Living end in adelaide in 2001? awesme band one of the highlights of the night
> 
> what happened to those guys are they still around?



Again .. who ? Horsehead are long gone. The Living End still produce 'Happy Punk Rockabilly" right? Clunk Clunk Clunk Ckunk Wada Wada Be Bee. The guys from Testament had a baby with the Buzzcocks, and Diana Ross was the godmother. 

AC/DC, oh yea, that the wee scottish band. Ive heard of them. Weren't they cool until 1979 ?


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> F&ing COG - Lucius Borich (son of the truly greatest Kiwi/Aussie Blues Guitarist Kevin Borich) was the drummer extraodinaire with one of my fave live bands in the '90's called Juice, a heavy funk/Rock/Groove outfit driven by guitarist brothers Krishna & Armanth Jones. He left Juice becuase he wanted to explore the heavier side of music, and was the skin thumper for a band called "The Hanging Tree", a band that untra heavy rock, loud as f&ck, very political, quite on the stoner side of things (not unlike Kyuss actually, but overall a faster BPM). Just so happened that one of THT's guitarists was Flynn Gower, and that's how COG came about. Oddly, he's now with another 'tow brothers' just as he was in Juice.
> 
> Personally, I think COG are becoming a bit more commercialised in their sound & approach, but I still tip my hat to them. They tour (or have toured) relentlessly to promote themselves, playing major cities, Regional Cities & small towns. One tour about three years ago, they played something like 60 shows across Australia off their own back (& finances) because they believed in themselves. I hope it's finally paying off for the guys, despite what I think of their recent material - they are doing the hard yards, and they deserve to be rewarded with at least the lifestyle of being able to lie off their art.




yeah man cog are the bomb! i will have to check out juice and hanging tree stuff as well

im a drummer so i think that helps fuel my love for cog, saw them a few years ago and they went OFF!

cheers
carty


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

jayse said:


> Mastodon - Blood Mountain



YES ! Mastodon Rock. I would like to hear some better post production in their material though. 

Anyone heard of Clutch ? 



I only say this because I discovered Clutch & Mastodon around the same time. THeir style is quite different to each other. 

But they are all beardies !


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

matt carty said:


> yeah man cog are the bomb! i will have to check out juice and hanging tree stuff as well
> 
> im a drummer so i think that helps fuel my love for cog, saw them a few years ago and they went OFF!
> 
> ...



Mate, you wont find Juice anywhere on the net or the record stores anymore (even though they had a deal with Warners at the time). PM me your mailing addy, I'll burn you their records (only two) so you can enjoy a different aspect of Lucuis Borich's drumming. Less metal, more funk/groove.

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juice_(band)


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Who ? Karnivool ? To be honest I only saw them once (Supporting COG actually LOL) and it reeked of Nu-Metal to me. I should give them a listen (any links to torrents, or can you burn me a copy? Please?
> 
> Theyr'e from Adelaide, right ? No, Perth ?
> 
> ...




http://www.myspace.com/karnivool or for a JJJ live concert http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/live/alpha_archive_K.htm and scroll down to karnivool


im a rockabilly fan so living end are a guilty pleasuire, its rockabilly but cheesey 90's rockabilly and way too commercial

and true ac/dc should have retired about 30 years but i couldnt pass up the chance to see them in their walking frame glory

cheers
carty


----------



## pip__ (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Gong (a digital + completist collection, 80/20



Even when they turn into Pierre Moerlen's Gong?

You metal-lovers shoud hear "Filosofem" by Burzum. If you haven't already.


----------



## jayse (20/2/09)

I'd love to take part in this discussion but I'am watching footy and drinking beer and typing is awfully hard. maybe later

listening to rust in piece now!


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

jayse said:


> I'd love to take part in this discussion but I'am watching footy and drinking beer and typing is awfully hard. maybe later
> 
> listening to rust in piece now!



multi tasking i like it!

rust in piece, megadeth right?

cheers
carty


----------



## Jase71 (20/2/09)

pip__ said:


> Even when they turn into Pierre Moerlen's Gong?
> 
> You metal-lovers shoud hear "Filosofem" by Burzum. If you haven't already.



Ah, a man who knows his Gong (maybe you and me are the only two LOL). There's some good head-space tracks in Pierre's material. But For me, its the classic mind-trip Daevid Allen & the mighty Steve Hillage that get my neurons activated. 

Om a completely different note.... 

Damn it, Burzum. There's some crazy back stories there. Varg is one stoopid, hypocrytical mofo. Anyone read the book "Lords of Chaos: The Bloody Rise of the Satanic Metal Underground" ?


----------



## jayse (20/2/09)

matt carty said:


> multi tasking i like it!
> 
> rust in piece, megadeth right?
> 
> ...


Yeap.
Dave was brillant on the last gigantour


----------



## pip__ (20/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Ah, a man who knows his Gong (maybe you and me are the only two LOL). There's some good head-space tracks in Pierre's material. But For me, its the classic mind-trip Daevid Allen & the mighty Steve Hillage that get my neurons activated.
> 
> Om a completely different note....
> 
> Damn it, Burzum. There's some crazy back stories there. Varg is one stoopid, hypocrytical mofo. Anyone read the book "Lords of Chaos: The Bloody Rise of the Satanic Metal Underground" ?



I had a tape of "Time Is the Key" about twenty years ago. I did dig but I veered more towards Soft Machine, Hatfield and the North and National Health than Gong. Oh, and I'm a huge Kevin Ayers fan.

Ah, Count Grishnackh. It's great that he's in prison for burning down churches and murder but he can still record CDs. Isn't the Norwegian penal system wonderful?


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

jayse said:


> Yeap.
> Dave was brillant on the last gigantour




cool, i never really got hugely into megadeth but dont mind them


also forgot to add to my original list of my favs, shame on me for forgetting these!

Faith No More
Tomahawk
Mr Bungle
Fantomas
Peeping Tom

mike patton oh how i love thee

cheers
carty


----------



## pip__ (20/2/09)

matt carty said:


> Tomahawk
> 
> Fantomas



Seen both of these bands in London over the years, enjoyed both. Also saw Patton with Naked City in Amsterdam. Can't help feeling that he's a bit of a tw*t though.

Give me Jesus Lizard...


----------



## mattcarty (20/2/09)

pip__ said:


> Seen both of these bands in London over the years, enjoyed both. Also saw Patton with Naked City in Amsterdam. Can't help feeling that he's a bit of a tw*t though.
> 
> Give me Jesus Lizard...




yeah saw tomahawk at the BDO a few years ago 2002 perhaps or 2001 cant remember.

i generally dont let the personalities of muso's effect my opinion of the band, i know a lot of people that say things like "i cant stand *insert random band name* cause i met the singer and he was an absolute wanker"

what does the singer being a chump have to do with their music

but anyway, currently listening to Cog's one night stand performance fron the JJJ website. good stuff

cheers
carty


----------



## jayse (21/2/09)

death magnetic


----------



## Jase71 (21/2/09)

Anyone listening to the "pre-release" (AKA leaked) WRATH album yet ? The lo-fi intro to "Fake Messiah" is a nice opener to the crunch. 

But overall (have been listening for a couple of days) I'm not that impressed. 

+1 for Death Magnetic, Jayse - its an awesome comeback for a band that I'd lost faith in. I'm loving this record. To death. Um, it's magnetic B) 

+1 + 1 for "My Apocalypse"


----------



## Jase71 (21/2/09)

pip__ said:


> I had a tape of "Time Is the Key" about twenty years ago. I did dig but I veered more towards Soft Machine, Hatfield and the North and National Health than Gong. Oh, and I'm a huge Kevin Ayers fan.
> 
> Ah, Count Grishnackh. It's great that he's in prison for burning down churches and murder but he can still record CDs. Isn't the Norwegian penal system wonderful?



Yea, a great industry indeed - free from album cover censorship when artists want to show some realism.


----------



## fancy (22/2/09)

> matt carty
> mike patton oh how i love thee



I love looking at Mike Patton :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (24/2/09)

matt carty said:


> yeah man cog are the bomb! i will have to check out juice and hanging tree stuff as well
> 
> im a drummer so i think that helps fuel my love for cog, saw them a few years ago and they went OFF!
> 
> ...


The Hanging Tree ep/album gets a cranking every now and again on my player. Awesome.
Still remember seeing Juice, along with bands like a young Powderfinger, Scarymother & The Tea Party at the Pheonecian club back in the 90's.


----------



## Jase71 (24/2/09)

Yea, the Phonecian was awesome. Shame that Bob Carr decided to close it as some weak arsed attempt at a 'War on Drugs'. Tea Party played their second ever Sydney gig there (The Lansdowne Hotel was their first)

Did The Hanging Tree have an EP as well, or are you referring to the album with the grainy photo of guys in gas masks, and a sci-fi illustration on the back ? What I would like to get my hands on is a copy of anything by a band called "Subterranian" which was a branch off from THT. 

If you were at Juice gigs, it's very likely that we were at a lot of the same inner-city pubs at the same time.


----------



## raven19 (24/2/09)

Updated the ipod a bit last night, now got cranking:

Puddle of Mudd
Fallout Boy - folie a deux
Metallica - death magnetic
The Butterfly Affect
Tool

Sure beats listening to the banter going on here at work in the background!


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Yea, the Phonecian was awesome. Shame that Bob Carr decided to close it as some weak arsed attempt at a 'War on Drugs'. Tea Party played their second ever Sydney gig there (The Lansdowne Hotel was their first)
> 
> Did The Hanging Tree have an EP as well, or are you referring to the album with the grainy photo of guys in gas masks, and a sci-fi illustration on the back ? What I would like to get my hands on is a copy of anything by a band called "Subterranian" which was a branch off from THT.
> 
> If you were at Juice gigs, it's very likely that we were at a lot of the same inner-city pubs at the same time.



I recall seeing someone do a stagedive/ jump from the 1st floor balcony. I don't recall seeing them being caught though <_< :lol: 
Yeah that's the Hanging Tree one I've got.
Never heard of Subterranian sadly, but must look around.
How about Magic Lunchbox... are they still around? They were a deadset crackup.


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/09)

raven19 said:


> Updated the ipod a bit last night, now got cranking:
> 
> Puddle of Mudd
> Fallout Boy - folie a deux
> ...


With a playlist like that, I dunno, have a look for Breaking Benjamin & Seether. Not bad heavy rock. Not my total faves, but they still get a good cranking on my gigabeat.


----------



## Duff (25/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Lucius Borich (son of the truly greatest Kiwi/Aussie Blues Guitarist Kevin Borich)....



There we go, Kevin Borich is awesome live :super: 

You'd like him Jayse...


----------



## jayse (25/2/09)

Oh yes what a great player, damn I miss big pub rock gigs, damn you to hell pokies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jase71 (25/2/09)

Kevin Borich is f&&ing awesome live. I dont typically go for 'old dinosaurs', but KB is mind-blowing.


----------



## Jase71 (27/2/09)

I'm just now discovering Monster Magnet (the 'Powertrip' album') as I write. Good stuff if you like '90's rock that's left of the mainstream. I could get into MM a bit more I think.


----------



## jayse (1/3/09)

Soundwave was awesome, nothing like standing out in the sun all day drinking expensive cheap beer from plastic cups (at least it was coopers) whilst being knocked and smashed about by sweaty bodies in large pits.

Wil is fantastic fronting Alice in Chains the highlight of the day for sure, you might think a black man with an afro and flares would look kinda out of place. I was certainly not sure what to expect of Alice in Chains without Layne but man they proved they are still one of the greatest bands ever! Saw Mike Inez and Wil at the enigma bar after and chatted to Mike for awhile. 

Other highlights were, All That Remains, Unearth, In Flames and Lamb of God. Woke up with no broken bones this morning so I survived another battering in a Lamb Of God pit.


----------



## petesbrew (2/3/09)

Jase71 said:


> I'm just now discovering Monster Magnet (the 'Powertrip' album') as I write. Good stuff if you like '90's rock that's left of the mainstream. I could get into MM a bit more I think.


Oh man, now i have to dig out my old MM cds. Remember seeing them years ago together with the 'weed at the Metro. what a gig.


----------



## kirem (2/3/09)

jayse said:


> Soundwave was awesome, nothing like standing out in the sun all day drinking expensive cheap beer from plastic cups (at least it was coopers) whilst being knocked and smashed about by sweaty bodies in large pits.
> 
> Wil is fantastic fronting Alice in Chains the highlight of the day for sure, you might think a black man with an afro and flares would look kinda out of place. I was certainly not sure what to expect of Alice in Chains without Layne but man they proved they are still one of the greatest bands ever! Saw Mike Inez and Wil at the enigma bar after and chatted to Mike for awhile.
> 
> Other highlights were, All That Remains, Unearth, In Flames and Lamb of God. Woke up with no broken bones this morning so I survived another battering in a Lamb Of God pit.



On the back of our chat the other night, I dug out some Alice in Chains and have been listening to DIRT whilst driving to work. I don't follow bands/music like I used to, anything similar that I should be listening to?


----------



## Plastic Man (2/3/09)

thought I'd morph the fave gig sub-thread a bit and split by venue size:

fav pub gig - DRI - sutho royal. Must have been about 88. Mass Appeal supported from memory. Still stands out as an all time classic. (honorable mentions - any Mass Appeal gig mid to late 80's, early WWXIV gigs at Seven Hills Tavern (84/85??), the Hard Ons residency at the Strawberry Hills in 85, each week it just got bigger and bigger...& seeing Feedtime up at the Palace Hotel on many Friday nights in 85 - great noise!!)

fav larger venue gig, (think Selina's, Horden, etc) - Not as clear cut. Probably Jerry A fronting the Hard Ons at the big day out early 90's. (honorable mentions, the two Buzzcocks gigs at Selina's early 90's - about 2 years apart from memory, Motorhead last year, SLF last year).

fav stadium gig - AC/DC Back in Black, Sydney Sportsground 81, (angels and swannee supported). First gig back in OZ after Bons death. Probably looking back at it through rose coloured glasses but it was a great night. (Honorable mentions - Iron Maiden last year, Iggy at big day out - can't remember which year)

richard


----------



## Plastic Man (7/3/09)

after the self indulgent reminisce above I pulled out Poison Ideas Feel the Darkness. I'd forgotten how good it was. Rest in Peace Pig Champion !!


----------



## kirem (9/3/09)

After a bit of a scratch around, I stumbled onto Sonic Youth!

Call me slow to find this band, but WOW, now this is what I have been looking for...

Listening to Daydream Nation


----------



## jayse (11/3/09)

Put the media player on random today for awhile while brewing and what made me stop still and go faaaar...out was black label society hungover music volume VII. Brillant brewing music, much more mellow than zakks ussual he's actually playing piano etc for the most part. Anyway pure brillance.
get out and get yourself a copy


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/09)

Yesterday arvo was listening to Metallica's Ride The Lightning. Was good, it took me exactlt the length of the album to bottle a 26 litre brew. Just about to put down a quick and easy and will be enjoying either some Ugly Kid Joe, Skid row or Joe Satriani. Maybe I'll just do 2 batches and listen to em' all B)


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/09)

Just got 1gig's worth of post-hardcore music off a workmate, which'll keep me sane for a while.
A whole lot of bands I've never really heard of before... 
Emarosa - Relativity is on at the moment. Nice and loud.
Thankyou Mp3's.


----------



## petesbrew (26/3/09)

Bloc Party - Intimacy.
Bloody awesome!


----------



## Franko (26/3/09)

jayse said:


> Put the media player on random today for awhile while brewing and what made me stop still and go faaaar...out was black label society hungover music volume VII. Brillant brewing music, much more mellow than zakks ussual he's actually playing piano etc for the most part. Anyway pure brillance.
> get out and get yourself a copy


Love that Album Jase
Also love listening to Zakk in Pride and Glory and his Solo Album

Franko


----------



## jayse (26/3/09)

cool, pride and glory is my favourite out of all his stuff. Be great to see that band back together again.


----------



## MVZOOM (26/3/09)

Isn't it strange how some things attract the same kinds of people...!

I'm 31 and went through puberty to the sounds of indie and the early days of alternative. My Dad is a huge muso and we didn't have a TV when I was young - so.... I grew up on - and I mean, high rotation - the house always had music in it:

Led Zep
Deep Purple 
CCR
Simon & the Funkle
Cream & Clapton (saw him a couple of weeks ago.... blurrrrgh)
Various gregorian chants (don't knock it till you try it with a good class A AMP and 100wRMS)
David Bowie
The Doors

Then my stuff:

Pearl Jam
RHCP
Alice in Chains
STP
Mr Bungle
Metallica
Smashing Pumpkins (MASSIVE FAN of Gish etc)
Screaming Trees
Nirvana
Radiohead
Mudhoney

Never really heard any Dylan, Rolling Stones etc. Don't know why - guess Dad didn't like em! 

About 5 years ago starting listening further to the back catalogue from Metallica (Ride the Lightning / And Justice), Black Sabbath and some newer metal - A Perfect Circle etc.

Looking to get some suggestions as to where I go next. Not into thrash / death at all, like good solid, melodic and raw / clever music. For some reason I just don't like NIN or Tool ( that last album... I tried, it failed). 

Suggestions? 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Jazman (26/3/09)

Rammstien sehnsucht


----------



## MVZOOM (26/3/09)

Jazman said:


> Rammstien sehnsucht



Alright, you're on. Am downloading now and promise to give it 3 x full listens to.


----------



## Adamt (26/3/09)

MVZOOM: Get some Korpiklaani... the album called Tervaskanto, folk metal with some English, some Finnish lyrics. Best enjoyed in front of a campfire with a wooden pint of sahti! I wish...


----------



## MVZOOM (26/3/09)

Adamt said:


> MVZOOM: Get some Korpiklaani... the album called Tervaskanto, folk metal with some English, some Finnish lyrics. Best enjoyed in front of a campfire with a wooden pint of sahti! I wish...



ALright bro - thanks! The tracklisting is interesting:

1. Journey Man
2. Happy Little Boozer
3. Korpiklaani
4. Pellonpekko
5. Tuli Kokko
6. Wooden Pints
7. Spring Dance
8. Hunting Song
9. Beer Beer
10. Midsummer Night
11. Ii Lea Voibmi

Minimum 3 listens and I'll come back to you. Those Fins can we rather out there! 

CHeers - Mike


----------



## Adamt (26/3/09)

That looks like a "Best of" collection of some sort, but there's some quality tracks in there! Notice the theme? Boozer, pints, hunting, beer! :beerbang:


----------



## MVZOOM (27/3/09)

Jazman said:


> Rammstien sehnsucht



Had the first listen through of this today - I've heard 'Du Hast' before but the rest was all new. Kinda nu-metal - needs more listening.


----------



## bum (3/4/09)

MVZOOM said:


> Suggestions?
> 
> Cheers - Mike



Possibly: Hot Snakes - Suicide Invoice

Not like the name suggests. Flat-out, downstrum rock. All three of their records are fantastic if you're into this one.


----------



## Jase71 (3/4/09)

Right Now... the entire Steve Hillage discography.


----------



## Cocko (3/4/09)

One Minute Silence.


----------



## Plastic Man (4/4/09)

Went away with a few mates last weekend. Scrolling thru his IPOD and we wacked on AC/DC Powerage. Hadn't listened to it for years. Forgot how good it was.


----------



## Rabbitz (6/4/09)

"That is a beautiful Beer"

Greg Champion

Sort of a country folk comedy guy... For those that listen to the ABC on the east coast one of the Codabeen Champions

Rabz


----------



## Jazman (6/4/09)

Viva colonia by Hohner


----------



## Doogiechap (7/4/09)

Stone Temple Pilots

It's been a while between listens but still love em


----------



## jayse (7/4/09)

New Mastodon Album out :super:


----------



## scoundrel (7/4/09)

the adicts - who spiled my beer.


----------



## Jase71 (7/4/09)

jayse said:


> New Mastodon Album out :super:



Cant wait to hear that ! ! :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (27/4/09)

Only just saw this thread.

I'm a big fan of ambient industrial/dark ambient/death industrial which is what I'm currently listening to (Hentai vs Nordvargr and Schloss Tegal).

Above was mentioned korpiklaani who are actually one of the few metal acts I can enjoy (and own albums from). Lots of drinking songs. Listen to 'beer, beer'.

Apart from that I like lots of punk (dead Kennedys, Crass), post punk (Rowland Howard, Birthday Party, Nathan Hollywood, Nick Cave, Hunter Dienna, Gentle Ben and his Sensitive side, Joy Division) , some folk music (Czech, Italian, American, Britsh), small amounts of very, very early jazz, Tom Waits, Dire straits (no idea how it fits but I lik it nonetheless) and pink floyd, Early industrial (SPK, Foetus, Nurse with Wound, Coil) Industrial hardcore and breakcore (doof doof for those young people who hate doof doof), Power electronics (often in small doses) noise (always in small doses) and Baroque (don't really know which or what: just that it sounds nice).


----------



## manticle (27/4/09)

MVZOOM said:


> Then my stuff:
> 
> Pearl Jam
> RHCP
> ...



Someone mentioned above - Sonic Youth.

Also try Primus especially 1st 3 albums.


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

There is probably another thread for this but couldn't find it....

Tonight i'm spending some time suppin and listening to a bit of The Jam / Weller 

so here's a link for you:



What are you listening to at the moment?

Wez - www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk


----------



## np1962 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> There is probably another thread for this but couldn't find it....
> 
> Tonight i'm spending some time suppin and listening to a bit of The Jam / Weller
> 
> ...




Unfortunately with SWMBO away I have been suffering with whatever my 16yo daughter decides to listen to... MTV, Channel V, you get the idea! :unsure: 

Roll on Monday SWMBO back and at least there is only a 9 year age gap between us and I can listen to most of what she does.  

I wish I knew how to work the remote!
Daughter at school today so I just downloaded the soundtrack from 'The Boat That Rocked'.... much more my vintage!! :icon_cheers: 

Nige


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

<_< my eldest daughter is 4 - i have this to come ...

then again, she does always ask for Foo Fighters in the car so maybe i'm blessed :beerbang:


----------



## Wardhog (1/5/09)

Recently found Tombs - Winter Hours and can't put it down. Goes nicely in the playlist with Isis and Cult of Luna.


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

Wardhog said:


> Isis



nice. New album rules.


----------



## np1962 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> <_< my eldest daughter is 4 - i have this to come ...
> 
> then again, she does always ask for Foo Fighters in the car so maybe i'm blessed :beerbang:



Until they are 11 or 12 they will listen to your music, then it all changes!
The 30 year gap in age between me and her does not help!

:icon_offtopic: And now she has her learners permit to drive!!

Nige
P.S. Won't start on my 20yo son. Lead guitar in a death metal band. WTF is that sh!t!!!


----------



## Adamt (1/5/09)

There's a topic on this in the "Off Topic" section, conveniently placed because this is not (generally) about beer!


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> There is probably another thread for this but couldn't find it....
> 
> Tonight i'm spending some time suppin and listening to a bit of The Jam / Weller
> 
> ...




Wez you mod! Off and polish your scooter now. B) 

Warren -


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> P.S. Won't start on my 20yo son. Lead guitar in a death metal band. WTF is that sh!t!!!



death metal is the most interesting, intricate and complicated music there is. Don't underestimate it


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

A death metal band .... you should be proud 

Adamt - sorry mate glad you took the time to point out the error - maybe one of the mods will move this topic - I guess that's your "welcome to the forum"


----------



## Philthy79 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> There is probably another thread for this but couldn't find it....
> 
> Tonight i'm spending some time suppin and listening to a bit of The Jam / Weller
> 
> ...




Nice work NigeP62!

ATM have Ska fever - Madness, The Specials and Toots and the Maytals.......


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

can I add that when 99% of people describe 'death metal' they have _absolutely _ no idea what they are talking about, or what constitutes the style


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

Philthy79 said:


> Nice work NigeP62!
> 
> ATM have Ska fever - Madness, The Specials and Toots and the Maytals.......




The Specials......YES!!!!


----------



## Bizier (1/5/09)

EL-P - 'Tuned Mass Damper'
Woke with it in my head and had to put it on.

But my fave brewing album recently has been Fu Manchu 'The Action is Go'


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> can I add that when 99% of people describe 'death metal' they have _absolutely _ no idea what they are talking about, or what constitutes the style



And if they did you think it'd make them appreciate it more?


----------



## Wardhog (1/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> can I add that when 99% of people describe 'death metal' they have _absolutely _ no idea what they are talking about, or what constitutes the style



The AG of music. :icon_cheers:


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Wez you mod! Off and polish your scooter now. B)
> 
> Warren -



B5000 Scooter Club


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> B5000 Scooter Club



With annual screenings of Quadrophenia? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> With annual screenings of Quadrophenia? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Like the sig W  

Villa thru & thru here


----------



## Philthy79 (1/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> With annual screenings of Quadrophenia? :lol:
> 
> Warren -




We are the Mods! We are the Mods! We are, We are, We are the Mods!


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> Like the sig W
> 
> Villa thru & thru here



Arse and the Pogues... Does it get any better? :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/5/09)

ACDC Black Ice.. :beerbang: 

plus a bit of Floyd, U2, INXS, Fun Luvin Criminals


----------



## np1962 (1/5/09)

Anyone interested this is the band he was with, just checked his Myspace and he has left now. Must talk to him more often  



He is Lead Guitar, with beard. Just like his old man! Only much more talented!

Nige


----------



## Philthy79 (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> The Specials......YES!!!!




Too bad they are only touring the east coast...Why, oh Why can't they make it to W.A?


----------



## THBF Wez (1/5/09)

Not the best singing in the world but you have to give it to the Holte End Villa fans - not a bad effort (oh by the way Upson isn't on our good books)


----------



## Bizier (1/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Arse and the Pogues... Does it get any better? :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren -



I watched the Oz and James Drink to Britain episode last night where they travel to Ireland, and they played Sally Maclennane, which is one of my all time favourite songs... probably because I jump up and shout "FAR AWAY!!" every time I hear it.


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

I've played that for some many people and no one ever seems to get it.


----------



## captaincleanoff (1/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Anyone interested this is the band he was with, just checked his Myspace and he has left now. Must talk to him more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just had a listen. Not death metal - its thrash


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

OT: Sorry but I found this amusing to say the least. Didn't know that orifice was so useful?







Simple minds!


----------



## bum (1/5/09)

T'was a typo.

Should read "my bum".

Wife is not too happy about it either.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/5/09)

Chappo said:


> OT: Sorry but I found this amusing to say the least. Didn't know that orifice was so useful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially when you read the post above his mentioning arse.


----------



## np1962 (1/5/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> just had a listen. Not death metal - its thrash



At my age it's impossible to tell the difference :beerbang: 

Nige


----------



## WarmBeer (1/5/09)

Currently listening to:
- The roar of over-worked server fans, and the 737's coming in overhead.

Gotta love working underneath a flight path


----------



## Katherine (1/5/09)

Smog!!!!!!


----------



## manticle (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> There is probably another thread for this but couldn't find it....



It's in the off topic section.


----------



## Bizier (1/5/09)

manticle said:


> It's in the off topic section.



One of the Mods can move it


----------



## corbs (1/5/09)

THBF Wez said:


> <_< my eldest daughter is 4 - i have this to come ...
> 
> then again, she does always ask for Foo Fighters in the car so maybe i'm blessed :beerbang:




Least your daughter is past the wiggles stage .
At home and in the car its all i get to listen to ( thank god for work )


----------



## brettprevans (1/5/09)

my boss rattle on at someone....

Ive got a compliation cd going on of:
Tool: anima, Nine Inch Nails: Downward Spiral, Jane's Addiction, Perfect Circle and Aphex Twin. (im writing boring briefs)

soon I''l put on something more mellow:
ibiza2000 late night mix, pink floyd: dark side of the moon, dire striaghts: on every street, Led Zep I, Billy Holiday/Nina Simone, nora Jones.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

my house mate cough up a lung


----------



## Adamt (1/5/09)

From when I was about 5, in long car trips my dad would put on 12th Man tapes, uncensored if mummy wasn't in the car.

"Typical stinking f***ing hot day here in Bombay."


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/09)

Bizier said:


> One of the Mods can move it



Too busy fighting Rockers in Brighton.  

Warren -


----------



## jayse (1/5/09)

I've merged this latest what are you listening to thread with the other what are you listening to thread.


----------



## Steve (3/5/09)

The Specials - A message to you Rudy!
Real British Ska!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## manticle (3/5/09)

MZ.412: Salvo Honoris Morte


----------



## bum (7/5/09)

Buraka Som Sistema - Black Diamond


----------



## bum (8/5/09)

Faith No More - Angel Dust

First time in years and it is tearing my face off. It's still pretty good.


----------



## jayse (8/5/09)

Faith No More are back together, about to start out with a heap of rock festival gigs across euro, scandy, and UK.
Great band, info here from their new wedsite.


----------



## tcraig20 (8/5/09)

Dog paddle - Modest Mouse.


----------



## bum (8/5/09)

This brings me much happiness - just so long as they put out an album (even if it is shit, I don't care, I just don't want them to be dead to me like Pixies are now, those money grubbing bastards). I saw them in 95 and it is still a musical highlight for me.


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/09)

Silversun Pickups - Carnavas. 

If you love Smashing pumpkins back in the Gish - Siamese Dream era (before they went all prog rock like), you'll dig these guys.


----------



## Doogiechap (11/5/09)

bum said:


> Faith No More - Angel Dust
> 
> First time in years and it is tearing my face off. It's still pretty good.



This album dosesn't age for me either 
A cracker of an album. Here's hoping for some fresh offerings :super:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/09)

Pink Floyd P.U.L.S.E live concert DVD...


I ripped the audio track and made a CD...Sounds great driving around in the car


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

Now: the sound of my next door neighbour's italian carousel music mysteriously coming through my computer sound system (happens all the time - I get his CB radio too).

Previously: Schloss Tegal and Nathan Hollywood (not together).


----------



## Bizier (15/5/09)

Today has been:

Morphine - Good
[... I forget middle of day]
Fourtet - Everything Ecstatic
Dub Anthology (four disk French dub compilation)

BUT I have been getting back into stuff like Helmet, Tool, The Mark of Cain and Refused when SMBO is not around.


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

I was listening to Mark of Cain a few weeks ago - it took me straight back to being an angry 16 year old hating everything.


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

Lady Sovereign - So Human

Holy hell. I want to kill people. Ghastly.


----------



## Adamt (15/5/09)

Put yourself out of your misery.


----------



## Bizier (15/5/09)

Organized Konfusion "Rough Side of Town" off self titled LP.
Many people here might not respect my choice, but I dig underground Hip Hop.


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

I love Australian hip hop


----------



## jayse (15/5/09)

Katie said:


> I love Australian hip hop



I'd rather listen to cats fu..... I mean fight.


Mark of cain are awesome bum, listening to the local community radio here in adelaide last friday at brewboys over a few stouts and they came on brought back many good times, had forgoten how great they were/are.


----------



## kirem (15/5/09)

jayse said:


> Mark of cain are awesome bum, listening to the local community radio here in adelaide last friday at brewboys over a few stouts and they came on brought back many good times, had forgoten how great they were/are.



I know these guys, well the brothers anyway. Always had trouble keeping a drummer.


----------



## fraser_john (15/5/09)

Brujeria

Mexican death metal, came upon them by chance, have no clue about the lyrics, but the musics good. My wife speaks spanish and blushed when she heard one track, so figure its pretty bad!


----------



## Renegade (15/5/09)

Mark of Cain used have an intense live presence. Wasnt a fan of their recorded stuff, but always tried to get to their shows.


----------



## Bizier (15/5/09)

Brujeria are not actually Mexican AFAIK they are more of a secret identity supergroup.

I have Matando Gueros and I have had some things translated by a Mexican friend... I won't repeat them here.
ED: that is the album with the severed head on the cover... not for grandma (or SWMBO for that matter)

I have also been getting back into my old favourite band Emperor, they are freaking wicked.

But for brewing, The Mark of Cain and Kyuss etc is hitting the sweet spot.


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

jayse said:


> Mark of cain are awesome bum, listening to the local community radio here in adelaide last friday at brewboys over a few stouts and they came on brought back many good times, had forgoten how great they were/are.



I wasn't having a go. I just listened to them a lot when I was an angry 16 year who hated everything.

And listen to Curse Ov Dialect. It'll change everything you believe Aussie hip hop to be - probably won't make you wanna listen to it though.


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

Bizier said:


> Brujeria are not actually Mexican AFAIK they are more of a secret identity supergroup.



Yeah, mostly white members (from Europe too, not American).


----------



## bum (15/5/09)

Tinariwen - Water Is Life


----------



## iScarlet (15/5/09)

TV on the Radio - Golden Age


----------



## manticle (16/5/09)

bum said:


> And listen to Curse Ov Dialect.



Definitely not typical hip hop.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/5/09)

kirem said:


> I know these guys, well the brothers anyway. Always had trouble keeping a drummer.



I used to work with them both. Pretty clever blokes as well as great muso's.


----------



## Jazman (18/5/09)

Sepultura:::::::: Desperate cry from arise album


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/5/09)

:super:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (22/5/09)

manticle said:


> Definitely not typical hip hop.



but good, though!


----------



## bum (22/5/09)

New album dropping this year too.


----------



## Bizier (28/5/09)

Sepultura _Beneath the Remains_
Man I love this album.



Jazman said:


> Sepultura:::::::: Desperate cry from arise album



And that one.

I haven't dusted that off for a few years, might have to give it a spin.

ED: I always think about the hook in the song "In-fec-ted Voice" when I think about sanitation issues.

ED AGAIN: If you like them, check out.


----------



## bum (28/5/09)

Dude airdrumming at 2:21 is awesome.


----------



## Bizier (28/5/09)

bum said:


> Dude airdrumming at 2:21 is awesome.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yeah, he is definitely feeling it


----------



## tcraig20 (29/5/09)

Baptist Generals - Alcohol 

http://www.amazon.com/No-Silver-Gold-Bapti...7518&sr=8-1


----------



## manticle (29/5/09)

Been listening to Nathan Hollywood, Oliver Mann and MZ.412


----------



## bum (30/5/09)

Horrible new Modest Mouse. Thanks for nothing, Rage!


----------



## tcraig20 (30/5/09)

bum said:


> Horrible new Modest Mouse. Thanks for nothing, Rage!



Modest Mouse are still getting about? I havent got anything they did past Good News.

Long drive with nothing to think about is still in my top 5 albums of all time though.


----------



## Bubba Q (30/5/09)

right now i'm listening to the soundtrack from the 1986 transformers movie


----------



## Doogiechap (31/5/09)

Doves - Kingdom of Rust
Vampire Weekend (The kids love it)
Gotye (Painted Blood)
Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

Katie said:


> I love Australian hip hop


Not a fan of hip hop/rap stuff, but aussie hip hop is great fun to listen to!

At the moment my mp3s are loaded up with:
Silversun Pickups -Swoon
Phoenix - Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix
Eskimo Joe - Inshalla
Sydonia
Superb Lyrebird
Bushido
Throwdown
Hatebreed

and a few podcasts off a spanish site called buffetlibredjs... AWESOME awesome remixes.


----------



## Fents (4/6/09)

someone say hip hop?

Hilltop Hoods - cant wait till the new album drops soon.
Bliss and Eso
Pegz
Bias B - New album coming in a month
Delta
TZU - although went a bit commercial on their last album
True Live
Elf Tranzporter
Mattriks
Babblekin


----------



## Bizier (4/6/09)

Fents said:


> someone say hip hop?



:icon_chickcheers: 

I have Metabass n Breath's first album, still give it the odd spin.
Prowla Fan?
I haven't heard Bias B in years, hope he is still of the quality I remember.

After all the above Sepultura talk, I have pulled out their back catalogue and have had the first two albums on repeat for about a week.


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

David Byrne and Brian Eno - Everything That Happens Will Happen Today.
Been listening to this over and over since I saw Byrne at the Opera House a couple months ago. Farken great Byrne, great Eno. http://www.everythingthathappens.com/


----------



## Fents (5/6/09)

Bizier said:


> :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I have Metabass n Breath's first album, still give it the odd spin.
> Prowla Fan?
> ...



Metabass n breath was Elf's first album wasnt it? i had that aggggges ago but lost it, i think the third track if i remember is wicked.

Yea Bias is still great imo not for everyone but i grew up on the hurstbridge line so i can relate to alot of it, although he has grown up now with a kid and another one on the way!


----------



## Katherine (5/6/09)

Fents said:


> someone say hip hop?
> 
> Hilltop Hoods - cant wait till the new album drops soon.
> Bliss and Eso
> ...




Love the Hoodies, Pez, Downsyde, Drapht, The Herd, Muph & Plutonic


----------



## Bizier (5/6/09)

Fents said:


> Metabass n breath was Elf's first album wasnt it? i had that aggggges ago but lost it, i think the third track if i remember is wicked.
> 
> Yea Bias is still great imo not for everyone but i grew up on the hurstbridge line so i can relate to alot of it, although he has grown up now with a kid and another one on the way!



Metabass was (is still?) a Sydney crew which contained Elf, but also Morganics, Sloth (trumpet) and Baba (who is featured freestyling in the credits of this movie) they have had other members but I can't remember. They were hip hop before aussies know it existed. But not before Def Wish Cast...

I remember seeing Bias at a gig in Wollongong youth centre, angrily rapping about the posca leaking into his boxers and doing the hursty line. Good times.


----------



## Bizier (5/6/09)

PostModern said:


> David Byrne and Brian Eno - Everything That Happens Will Happen Today.
> Been listening to this over and over since I saw Byrne at the Opera House a couple months ago. Farken great Byrne, great Eno. http://www.everythingthathappens.com/



And even to meld the two strains of conversation.
Have you heard "N.A.S.A. - The Spirit of Apollo" ?

Has Byrne among others in some very interesting (if a little slick) combinations.


----------



## Weizguy (8/6/09)

just listened to the Poxy Boggards song, "God bless every brewing man".

Great lyrics: "Consider this as you sit on your @ss. 'Tis his life's work that fills your glass. God save every brewing brewing man ".

Just finding some time to listen to my mp3 collection today.


----------



## komodo (10/6/09)

I bought the new Karnivool album (sound awake) on friday and the only time its been out of the CD player was to put it into the PC to burn a copy for my car and my partners car - AWESOME album. 
Its up there with Dream Theatres album Metropolis Part 2: Scenes from a Memory for me which is really saying something.

The album has had mixed reviews from music journos and karnivool fans alike and I can see where some of them are coming from regarding the length of the songs - but for me thats fine I like the epic buildup of the songs and the album.


----------



## BennyBrewster (10/6/09)

Komodo said:


> new Karnivool album (sound awake)



Yerp its good shit.


----------



## Plastic Man (17/6/09)

infectious grooves is in the house.........


----------



## Renegade (18/6/09)

Anyone know of a Melbourne band called Jericco ? Saw them the other week in Sydney, they rock.


----------



## mikem108 (18/6/09)

James Brown-In the Jungle Groove(funky as hell)-Mash in
Mos Def- The Ecstatic (his new album) -Sparging
The Answer-Rise (hard rockin Irishmen, Led Zep successors)- The Boil
Free- Best of Free (uncanny resemblance to some Black Keys material)-Chilling and clean up


----------



## Bizier (21/6/09)

Neil Young - Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere

Down By The River.. so epic, so good.

ED: I could happily brew with you Mike.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/6/09)

New Isis album and new Karnivool. Both very cool


----------



## bum (22/6/09)

A lot of Metallica, thanks to Guitar Hero.


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/6/09)

Architects (UK) - Hollow Crown. There's alot of great music coming out of the UK lately for some reason?


----------



## manticle (22/6/09)

Pogues - mainly rum sodomy and the lash.


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

Beehive and the Barracudas - Pure Commotion

I'm still on my first listen of this album and I'm trying really hard not to declare it as their best already. It is easily their most immediate record but still chokkas with their raw, shambolic drug-fugue. So stoked.


----------



## tcraig20 (10/7/09)

bum said:


> Beehive and the Barracudas - Pure Commotion
> 
> I'm still on my first listen of this album and I'm trying really hard not to declare it as their best already. It is easily their most immediate record but still chokkas with their raw, shambolic drug-fugue. So stoked.



I think I listened to one of their albums once. Reminded me a bit of the Pixies.


----------



## bum (10/7/09)

I like the first 2 Pixies album a great deal but I don't see much similarity myself. But that could obviously just be me.


----------



## tcraig20 (10/7/09)

bum said:


> I like the first 2 Pixies album a great deal but I don't see much similarity myself. But that could obviously just be me.



I think this was the album I heard before:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Soul-White-B...5311&sr=1-2

Havent heard it for years though, actually, Id completely forgot about it until now. 

Ill have to add a couple of albums to my amazon wish list.


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/09)

Karnivool - Sound Awake
TV on the Radio - Dear Science
Temper Trap - Conditions
Passion Pit - Manners


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/7/09)

Street Sweeper Social Club

Tom Morello / Boots Riley

Just the one listen so far in the car, pretty good. Very similar to RATM at times, though Boots has a very different sound to Zak De La Roca.

Cheers SJ


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/09)

Been a bit old school of late

2 months straight in the car CD player.

Megadeth - Rust in Peace B) 

Dave is right up there with one of the finest axemen i have seen and heard.

Finally took it out last night and replaced it with Fear Factory - Demanufacture (seen these guys 8 times now)

And from those 2 albums i doubt you need to ask my opinion of hip hop.......


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

Australian Hip Hop rocks...


----------



## technocat (15/7/09)

Matt Bianco
Shakatak
Ottmar Liebert
The Gypsy Kings

I thought Alexander Rybak's "Fairytale" on Eurovision was a knockout and seemingly so did a lot of other people.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/7/09)

Just got my hands on a couple of old Buffalo albums. Only Want You For Your Body is particularly impressive. Just think Black Sabbath Oz Style. :super: 

Oh and managed to get my hands on an old fave of mine Ball Power (Lobby Loyde).

Warren -


----------



## Fents (17/7/09)

The new hoods album is the jam. took a while but its def growing on me.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/7/09)

The latest Dinosaur Jr album Farm, absolute cracker!


----------



## MitchDudarko (17/7/09)

Haste the Day - Dreamer. I'm not personally into their way of thinking, but bloody hell, these guys can write some cool songs!


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

Hilltop Hoods on tv.

Christ these guys are crap.


----------



## mikem108 (18/7/09)

Today Whilst brewing
Mash in- Best of Elvis Costello
Sparging- Kraftwerk- The Mix
Boil-Pixies Death to the Pixies
Chilling-The Who- Best of

Feeling retro today


----------



## tcraig20 (18/7/09)

Listening to the best of Hank Williams earlier cleaning the house. 

Pavement Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain now.


----------



## wyatt_girth (18/7/09)

Left Lane Cruiser - Bring Yo Ass To The Table
Canned Heat - Best of.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/7/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Pavement Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain now.



:super:


----------



## gregs (19/7/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just got my hands on a couple of old Buffalo albums. Only Want You For Your Body is particularly impressive. Just think Black Sabbath Oz Style. :super:
> 
> Oh and managed to get my hands on an old fave of mine Ball Power (Lobby Loyde).
> 
> Warren -




Lobby Loyde - I seen this fellow, maybe 9 too 10 years ago for the first time, If thats how he has always played, wow , inspirational stuff, I thought he was great.


----------



## gregs (19/7/09)

wyatt_girth said:


> Left Lane Cruiser - Bring Yo Ass To The Table
> Canned Heat - Best of.




Canned Heat front man (Walter Trout) you tube : Dust My Broom - Walter Trout, sit can he play that axe.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> And from those 2 albums i doubt you need to ask my opinion of hip hop.......


Psh... go back to your blow-wave  



JamesCraig said:


> Listening to the best of Hank Williams



Not suicidal, I hope.


Was trying to listen to a scratched copy of Blackstar, and the new DOOM album earlier, but listening to King Crimson 21st Century... atm. Mars Volta wish!


----------



## wyatt_girth (19/7/09)

gregs said:


> Canned Heat front man (Walter Trout) you tube : Dust My Broom - Walter Trout, sit can he play that axe.



nice one. thanks for that. Had to watch it twice.


----------



## tcraig20 (19/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Not suicidal, I hope.



Lol, no. Although the 100,000 songs of Peter Peter Hughes is a little dissapointing.


----------



## Fents (20/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Psh... go back to your blow-wave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blackstar as in Mos def and Talib Kweli? if so top album..


----------



## drsmurto (20/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Psh... go back to your blow-wave



My hair was naturally wavy back in those days Bizier 

Partner has all the Hoods albums, i have mainly metal.

Roadtrips are a bitch! :lol:


----------



## Bizier (20/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Roadtrips are a bitch! :lol:



No, roadtrips should be bitchin!


And Fents, yes, that particular album.


----------



## Renegade (22/7/09)

Fear of a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## mikem108 (30/7/09)

View attachment Pages_from_playlist_july2009.pdf

Digging the old school


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/09)

Warrant, DRFSR. I bought this album back in 1990 or there short after, but lost it along the line somewhere in late 90's. Just bought it again a few days ago, SWMBO is at yoga, little fella is snoozin' I'm bustin' out the old shit tonight


----------



## Bizier (30/7/09)

mikem108 said:


> View attachment 29308
> 
> Digging the old school



Jeru the Damaja
Kool G Rap

niice.

You an Organized Konfusion man?


----------



## manticle (31/7/09)

Hunter Dienna


----------



## Renegade (31/7/09)

Themata - Karnivool. A fine rock album out of Perth. 

Title track is ourstanding, and also Roquefort is a Heavy-Groove gem. 

Only really getting into it tonight for the first time, despite having heard it several times before. 

Their chorus section always seems to be limp in most of the tracks, tho.


----------



## bum (31/7/09)

The only break I've taken from the new Beehive and the Barracudas has been when I was coerced into listening to the new Future of the Left.

A ghastly audio abomination. I miss mclusky so hard.


----------



## manticle (1/8/09)

Korpiklaani


----------



## manticle (2/8/09)

Nathan Hollywood


----------



## Adamt (2/8/09)

manticle said:


> Korpiklaani



You will feel awesome!


----------



## tcraig20 (2/8/09)

Violent Femmes - Add it up

Xylophone solo - **** yes!!!


----------



## manticle (3/8/09)

Adamt said:


> You will feel awesome!



Actually yes. I'm a massive fan of music and generally listen to at least one record a day. Recently things in general have been on the shiter side of life and coincidentally I've been listening to very little music.

I decided to change that recently and put on a korpiklaani album (not generally a metal fan but finntroll and korpiklaani get my vote) and lo and behold - I feel fine. Shite things are being fixed one by one but I really need to listen to music while I fix them.

NP: Jerome Nougaillon (propergol) mixed with Lille Roger


----------



## Bizier (3/8/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Violent Femmes - Add it up
> 
> Xylophone solo - **** yes!!!



:icon_cheers: 

Come on Dad
I ain't no runt


----------



## bum (3/8/09)

manticle said:


> Recently things in general have been on the shiter side of life



Should have stayed K&B.


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/8/09)

bum said:


> Should have stayed K&B.



No, re-read his post, manticle says he is fixing things one at a time! Step to AG, one 'problem' fixed!!  

Cheers SJ

BTW, GNR Appetite for Destruction - pulled this out blew of the dust and got reminded why it is such an awesome album!


----------



## WarmBeer (3/8/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> BTW, GNR Appetite for Destruction - pulled this out blew of the dust and got reminded why it is such an awesome album!


Agree on the Gunner's, shame they only ever made one album (I refuse to acknowledge the steaming self indulgent pile of turd that is "Use Your Protrusion I/II/III/IV/...", and the less said about Chinese Democracy the better)

Going old-skool rock by dusting off one of my high school faves, "Seventh Son of a Seventh Son". Prog-metal doesn't get much better.


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/8/09)

Chinese Democracy has signs of promise (note i'm not trying to say it's a good record!!), it has just be overproduced by a self-obsessed maniac and hence ruined.

I would love to be able to re-edit a few of the songs and bring them back into line (get rid of some of the bullshit vocal posturing that ruins them!). This would bring them up to the level of some of the better stuff from UseD up Delusions (not earth shattering i know, but you can listen to it!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## tcraig20 (4/8/09)

Not really listening to it, but Ive had this damned George Washington song stuck in my head for the last couple of days:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1696935


----------



## bum (8/8/09)

Daft Punk - One More Time

^Reminded me that I've never seen Interstella 5555 so I'm buying (downloading) it now.


----------



## mikem108 (8/8/09)

Kool G Rap and DJ Polo, Kool Keith & Ultramagnetic MC's, Rick Ross, and some crazy Latino Boogaloo stuff from the 60's/70's good brewing music, Canned Heat "on the road again"


----------



## jayse (8/8/09)

Given the new heaven and hell/black sabbath album a few runs, also pulled a cool new alice and chains clip of rage last weekend.

Megadeth and slayer tickets on sale monday :super:


----------



## silvana (10/8/09)

Slaaaayyyyerr (in Show No Mercy squeal) going to be a great show as always, not to sure about the Dave Mustaine band though.

Listening to Mastodon Leviathan, Battles EP B and C and Autechre EP7 more than others this week.


----------



## Bubba Q (10/8/09)

The Devin Townsend Project - Ki


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Agree on the Gunner's, shame they only ever made one album (I refuse to acknowledge the steaming self indulgent pile of turd that is "Use Your Protrusion I/II/III/IV/...", and the less said about Chinese Democracy the better)
> 
> Going old-skool rock by dusting off one of my high school faves, "Seventh Son of a Seventh Son". Prog-metal doesn't get much better.






Supra-Jim said:


> Chinese Democracy has signs of promise (note i'm not trying to say it's a good record!!), it has just be overproduced by a self-obsessed maniac and hence ruined.
> 
> I would love to be able to re-edit a few of the songs and bring them back into line (get rid of some of the bullshit vocal posturing that ruins them!). This would bring them up to the level of some of the better stuff from UseD up Delusions (not earth shattering i know, but you can listen to it!)
> 
> Cheers SJ



GnR Lies? 



jayse said:


> Given the new heaven and hell/black sabbath album a few runs, also pulled a cool new alice and chains clip of rage last weekend.
> 
> Megadeth and slayer tickets on sale monday :super:



Got my tix Jayse :super:


----------



## raven19 (11/8/09)

Children Collide
Karnivool
Birds of Tokyo
Butterfly Effect


----------



## Adamt (11/8/09)

The AC Hum, by Kelvinator.


----------



## tcraig20 (11/8/09)

John Vanderslice - Mass Occult Suicide Figurines


----------



## manticle (19/8/09)

Nathan Hollywood: Before the Ghost


----------



## Renegade (19/8/09)

Vintage Queen albums !


----------



## bum (20/8/09)

The Compulsive Gamblers


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> GnR Lies?




Exactly! Don't forget Live Like A Suicide either Dr S. I refuse to listen to this new band that calls themselves G'N'R. F**kin' posers. And who the hell is that dude that think's he's Slash, looks more like a f**kin' witch, all he needs is a bloody broomstick, preferably up his arse.
And don't get me started on AC/DC :angry: 

Rant over (for now)



> Got my tix Jayse :super:



I'm jelous


----------



## drsmurto (20/8/09)

HB79 - 

Saw megadeth on their last tour, blew me away. Been a fan for a long time but never had the opportunity to see them live. They didnt disappoint. I had a grin from ear to ear for days.

Been listening to 'The System has Failed' the last few days. :super: 

Yet to get my hands on United Abominations. Anyone got some comments on that album? And Endgame is released mid September. I've got some catching up to do!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## jayse (20/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> HB79 -
> 
> Saw megadeth on their last tour, blew me away. Been a fan for a long time but never had the opportunity to see them live. They didnt disappoint. I had a grin from ear to ear for days.
> 
> ...




United Abominations is great proberly their best album out of the last hand full of albums.
Can't wait for the show seeya there DrSmurto.


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

I love SMOG!


----------



## brettprevans (20/8/09)

GnR - 'Live Era' 87-93.


----------



## Katherine (20/8/09)

Nouvelle Vague
Bande a part....


----------



## brettprevans (20/8/09)

now onto St Germain - boulevard


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/09)

I'll be kegging a brew tonight, so I think I'll be busting out some Joe Satriani

Can't wait to get Chicken Foot either, might just order it on-line today.


----------



## jayse (20/8/09)

Haven't heard chicken foot yet but heard a few reports no great review yet, be tough work living up to expectation putting giants of bands together like this.


Just heard a great song on the radio '2 pints of lager and packet of crisps' brilliant


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/09)

Just ordered Chicken Foot, along with a couple of others, Led Zepplin Mothership and a couple of Slayer Albums cause my tapes (yes tapes) have been rooted for a couple of years now.


----------



## manticle (20/8/09)

November Novelet


----------



## Bizier (20/8/09)

Madlib the Beat Konducta vol. 1-2 Movie Scenes


----------



## manticle (21/8/09)

Manticle and Doll Disorganation


----------



## Renegade (22/8/09)

Artists: Carlos Santana & John McLauglin

Album: Love Devotion Surrender

Year: 1973

Renegade's Pick: (3) The Life Divine

Album Cover:


----------



## bowie in space (23/8/09)

I never understood that cover sleeve.

Are they coming back from a funeral? 

Taking a long walk on the beach?

Talking about their careers?

Maybe Mclaughlin is trying to convine Carlos to put together a concept album with no name talents who claim they love his work.

Yeah that's probably it.

Bowie


----------



## Bizier (23/8/09)

El-P - I'll Sleep When You're Dead

Gettin' angry after too much coffee and glitchy hip-hop! Might visit the Concordia Club for some fresh Spaten Helles...


----------



## bowie in space (23/8/09)

> I love SMOG!


 
Ah...Dongs of Sevotion  

Also Bill Callaghan's solo stuff is GREAT!

Bowie


----------



## mikem108 (24/8/09)

The Bowie Berlin Trilogy, even though most of it wasn't even recorded in Berlin
Low
Heroes
Lodger

oh and Notorious BIG- Big Poppa, the Lyrics crack me up, especially the last line of the Chorus

"(I love it when you call me Big Pop-pa)
Throw your hands in the air, if youse a true player
(I love it when you call me Big Pop-pa)
To the honies gettin money playin niggaz like dummies
(I love it when you call me Big Pop-pa)
If you got a gun up in your waist please don't shoot up the place
Cause I see some ladies tonight who should be havin my baby
Bay-bee"


----------



## Adamt (25/8/09)

bowie in space said:


> I never understood that cover sleeve.
> 
> Are they coming back from a funeral?
> 
> ...




I think they're heading up to the Channel 9 commentary box with Richie Benaud.

The real question is, are they wearing the cream, the bone, the white, the off white, the ivory, or the beige?


----------



## Jez (25/8/09)

The National "Boxer" and "The Virginia EP"

Luvvverly


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

RUNDMC - Greatest Hits


----------



## Fents (25/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> RUNDMC - Greatest Hits



so many good tunes :

Tricky
Runs House
Walk this way
Peter Piper
My addidas

going to have to find my cd now pete!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/8/09)

Adamt said:


> I think they're heading up to the Channel 9 commentary box with Richie Benaud.
> 
> The real question is, are they wearing the cream, the bone, the white, the off white, the ivory, or the beige?




:beerbang: 

The best irrelevant answer to an irrelevant topic I've heard from you in ages !


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/09)

Fents said:


> so many good tunes :
> 
> Tricky
> Runs House
> ...



Never really listened to em before. Went thru 5 dvd's worth of tunes from a workmate, and this was the ONLY thing i found that was half decent.
It's pretty cool.


----------



## Fents (25/8/09)

well consider it a history lesson in hip hop then. they are just about credited to bringing hip hop to mainstream during the 1980's.

now go back further and get some grandmaster flash and furious five into ya


----------



## Bizier (25/8/09)

Beats to the Rhyme... it does not get much better than that...


----------



## tcraig20 (26/8/09)

The South Park Chef Aid soundtrack.

Im not sure why :huh:


----------



## jayse (26/8/09)

Some bullshit going down in the Osbourne camp, looks like Zakk is outta the band again......Shhhhhhhhaaaaaaaarrrrrooooooooooooooonnnnnn!
Must be time for another Pride and Glory album :super: if only....................


----------



## tcraig20 (28/8/09)

Lagwagon - Duh.

 was more or less my theme song for a couple of years back in the late 90s-early 2000s. Back when ten cups of coffee before lunch was a fairly normal day :unsure:


----------



## yardy (28/8/09)

Dave Graney & The Coral Snakes

5 Horse Johnson (Fat Black Pussy Cat) this is awesome _shed brewing tunes_

Ash Grunwald

B.O.B Little Animals

a couple of tracks off Stevie Winwoods Nine Lives ( I know  )

and right now it's Strawberry Red by the Double Agents B) 

Yard


----------



## Renegade (28/8/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Lagwagon - Duh.
> 
> was more or less my theme song for a couple of years back in the late 90s-early 2000s. Back when ten cups of coffee before lunch was a fairly normal day :unsure:





a line of speed is probably healthier for you than 10 cups of coffee before lunch. That's a _big_ whack of caffeine.


----------



## Bizier (28/8/09)

Was listening to the first Dr Octagon after work this arvo.


----------



## tcraig20 (28/8/09)

Renegade said:


> a line of speed is probably healthier for you than 10 cups of coffee before lunch. That's a _big_ whack of caffeine.



Probably, yeah. 

As the song in the link says 'Legal speed: the American way'.


----------



## manticle (28/8/09)

Manticle: New track being recorded.

You wouldn't like it.


----------



## glennheinzel (28/8/09)

yardy said:


> Dave Graney & The Coral Snakes



Good ol' Dave Graney. I remember listening to him in '95. The wife doesn't understand....


I'm currently listening to Metallica's "Seek and Destroy" ad infinitum. Hearing it blaring from the stadium tannoy at Bulldogs home matches has given me the horn.


----------



## Renegade (28/8/09)

manticle said:


> Manticle: New track being recorded.
> 
> You wouldn't like it.



I might. What instruments are you using ?


----------



## manticle (29/8/09)

Renegade said:


> I might. What instruments are you using ?



All electronic, dark ambient/ death industrial soundscape.

KAOSS pad, Roland s760 sampler, various guitar pedals, microkorg, Korg Es1 rhythm sampler.

If you're into bands like SPK, Brighter Death Now, MZ. 412 or Schloss Tegal then it might be for you but the style is not to everyone's tastes.

That doesn't even deal with whether mine is any good or not.


----------



## staggalee (5/9/09)

Real music.

stagga.

and how sweet are those black mamas in the back up.
I`d crawl over 40 miles of broken glass just to hear them fart :wub: 

stagga.


----------



## Pennywise (6/9/09)

Led Zepplin, 

now I just wanna get stoned or drop some acid.


----------



## Pete2501 (7/9/09)

The other while I was on an awesome forum I had ABC Jazz thanks to digital TV.


----------



## tcraig20 (7/9/09)

Redbear.


----------



## manticle (8/9/09)

L.E.A.K


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/9/09)

Monster Magnet - Dopes to Infinity :super: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## WarmBeer (10/9/09)

New Muse album - The Resistance.

Queen has been reincarnated.


----------



## jayse (10/9/09)

I just had one of those seinfeild witchy women episode moments. The song was Remedy by the Black Crowes :super: 
Such a awesome song off such a awesome album.


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/09)

JJJ streaming the new Muse Album. can't wait to get it!


----------



## tcraig20 (11/9/09)

Watching Baptist Generals live clips on Youtube


----------



## Bizier (13/9/09)

Herbie Hancock - Headhunters
Heard "Watermelon Man" yesterday on 2SER... made my day.

Snooty Jazz might have seen it as populist, but I think it is a freakin' awesome album. I would kill to drum like that, but I think I am just too damn white and ignorant. ED: and also too not a jazz drummer at all.


----------



## MVZOOM (16/9/09)

Gallows Poll from Page & Plant Unplugged (2004)


----------



## mikem108 (17/9/09)

```
Herbie Hancock - Headhunters

Heard "Watermelon Man" yesterday on 2SER... made my day.
```

Yeah also love that album, have saturated my Jazz ears lately so for me its..

The Kinks Greatest Hits, besides the rockin tunes I just love the Englishness of it
Also
Rare Species (Modus Operandi) (Bobb Deep Remix)-Mobb Deep & Bob Marley
Mikey Rocks- The Cool Kids
some new Stanton Warriors

and waiting with baited breath for the Beatles remastered box set in MONO to arrive from Amazon


----------



## Fents (17/9/09)

pez ft 360 - summer dayz! (festival song)


----------



## Doogiechap (18/9/09)

In Rainbows - Radiohead

Stunning Album


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

:super: Megadeth, United Abominations :super:


Actually only pulled this album out a few weeks ago after being in hiding for over a year. Thanks DrSmurto for reminding me, awesome album, Rust In Piece might be next me thinks


----------



## bum (20/9/09)

New Spiral Stairs. Awful.


----------



## Zizzle (21/9/09)

Just been watching Them Crooked Vultures clips on YouTube. Josh Homme, Dave Grohl, John Paul Jones.... supergroup.

Cant wait for the album.

But no New York tour dates! Might have to wait to catch them in Aus in the new year.


----------



## Bizier (30/9/09)

DJ Cash Money - Old School Need Ta Learn O-Plot 2
Find someone to spin 2 copies of Hashim "It's Time" with more ghetto finesse and I will buy you a cold arse beer.


----------



## Fourstar (30/9/09)

Thrice - Come all you weary....


----------



## Fents (1/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Thrice - Come all you weary....




nice tune.


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/09)

Fents said:


> nice tune.



One of those bands that have had a natural progresson throughout styles. Ranging from Post/Hardcore in the early days to Experimental and Folk/Accoustic rock from Dustins influence from recent side projects. Guys with many talents. (contrary to what others may believe) <_<


----------



## petesbrew (1/10/09)

Got a new selection to take me through the day - 
Ministry of Sound Chillout XII
Muse - Resistance
AFI - Crash Love
Alexisonfire - Old Crows, Young Cardinals
Calvin Harris - Ready for the Weekend
Dizzee Rascal - Tongue in Cheek


----------



## Flippo (1/10/09)

Bought two Ten East albums off Ebay the other day. Extraterrestrial Highway and Robots Guide to Freedom, should be in my mailbox today. Pretty keen to get them spinning. Saw them earlier in the year at the Annandale and was an awsome show. Check them out on Moshcam for a video of the gig if you're interested. It's a bit of a project for a few well known musicians from other bands like Yawning Man, Fatso Jetson and Black Flag, really cool stuff


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/09)

people @ work bitch and moan about the restructure. your not loosing your jobs so shut up already and get over it. 

music wise.. Woodstock 40th Anniversary Special Edition.


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/10/09)

Feral Carlton supporters abusing anyone and everyone about Fevola being put up for trade!!

Love it!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## MarkBastard (1/10/09)

beatles - sgt peppers


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

Poropetra - Sinihirwi

Odd, but interesting array of folk instruments, throat singing and boring old "standard" singing. In Finnish and I don't understand a word... Well I can pretend


----------



## manticle (2/10/09)

I've been wanting to find some traditional finnish folk on account of enjoying the folk aspects of Korpiklaani and finntroll (not much of a metal fan but own albums from both of these outfits).

Does ^ fit the bill?


----------



## Adamt (2/10/09)

It's definitely not *strictly* traditional, it's got elements of it in the instrument selection and singing styles, but there's soft bluesy electric guitars, distortion effects and stuff that give it a modern feel.

They're an unsigned band, website here, navigate to Discography, Sinihirwi (CD) and you can download a few of the tracks, which are all quite different. If you want the album I can hook you up with a download - you won't find it in any shops - I've actually ordered a copy too!


----------



## browndog (4/10/09)

My Sweet Wort by George Harrison, a great song about brewing, don't know the relevance of all the hari crishna bit though!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## manticle (4/10/09)

Adamt said:


> It's definitely not *strictly* traditional, it's got elements of it in the instrument selection and singing styles, but there's soft bluesy electric guitars, distortion effects and stuff that give it a modern feel.
> 
> They're an unsigned band, website here, navigate to Discography, Sinihirwi (CD) and you can download a few of the tracks, which are all quite different. If you want the album I can hook you up with a download - you won't find it in any shops - I've actually ordered a copy too!



Just saw this post.

I'll check them out in a couple of days when my cap limit starts up again. The internet is very slow at manticle's house at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (11/10/09)

Soundtrack to deadwood


----------



## drsmurto (12/10/09)

Ears are still ringing after Megadeth last night. 2 hours of thrash metal mayhem! :super:


----------



## jayse (13/10/09)

Yeap it was a awesome night at Thebby, ignorant security guy tried to make me cloak my BLS shirt though and tried telling me it was biker colours. <_< 
No drama though as nothing could put a downer on seeing Megadeth, I played up pretty hard and still don't feel 100% today.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

"Thanks" to the radio I am listening to Going Back To Cali by Ladies Love Cool James.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

I just discovered a new-ish genre known as crab-core. Do yourself a favour.


----------



## Bubba Q (15/10/09)

bum said:


> I just discovered a new-ish genre known as crab-core. Do yourself a favour.


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

Well, that was short lived.

Seriously though, look at this. It is so awesome.


----------



## Adamt (15/10/09)

So, they only difference between crabcore and hardcore is they stand like crabs?


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

You did not watch the whole thing.


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Ahh sorry, and posing/swaying like crabs 

I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

bum said:


> You did not watch the whole thing.



Although that is not an easy thing to do. For the absolute most awesome thing ever check 57sec (but watch from about 50sec to get the full effect).


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

1:04-1:06... ouch, my head.

Everything about hardcore music makes me cringe. The screams sound like a raging 15 year old, and the "clean" vocals sound like a whiny, lazy stoner is singing.

And yes, I had to mute it in order to watch more than 10 seconds.


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Oh, that's why you still think it is hardcore.


----------



## Adamt (16/10/09)

Well, time for bed.. maybe some Perfect Circle to drift off to, methinks.


----------



## Bubba Q (16/10/09)

Adamt said:


> 1:04-1:06... ouch, my head.
> 
> Everything about hardcore music makes me cringe. The screams sound like a raging 15 year old, and the "clean" vocals sound like a whiny, lazy stoner is singing.
> 
> And yes, I had to mute it in order to watch more than 10 seconds.


Please don't confuse what the kiddies call hardcore nowadays with real hard core...

Real hardcore is bands like Bad Brains, Minor Threat, Biohazard, Madball, Toe to Toe, Sick of it All, Agnostic Front, Gorilla Biscuits, Mid Youth Crisis & Orange 9mm


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Bubba Q said:


> Please don't confuse what the kiddies call hardcore nowadays with real hard core...



The kiddies don't call that hardcore either.


----------



## manticle (16/10/09)

I felt like that woman at 2.30 when she had to put her hands over her ears. Growly/clean mix of vocals makes manticle upset.

Is the crab thing just because of their guitar stances?


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

Yep. It rules pretty hard.

I also like it when they run on the spot.

Jog-core.


----------



## bum (17/10/09)

Rage.

Why isn't the new Wolfmother really annoying? It does peak at the intro but still not horrendous.


----------



## Cocko (17/10/09)

How many wolfmothers does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## bum (17/10/09)

Rage.

Why is the new Eskimo Joe even more annoying than usual?


----------



## bum (17/10/09)

Rage.

I didn't know Muse covered The Time Lords' Doctorin The Tardis.


----------



## bum (17/10/09)

Rage.

Another shit band - Another shit song.

Man, I can't wait for the 90s to start. It should be pretty rad.


----------



## bum (17/10/09)

Rage.

There's a dude in the new Jet clip that looks exactly like a cross between Danny Trejo and David Carradine.

^Absolute highlight.


----------



## Adamt (17/10/09)

Rage these days also makes me rage.


----------



## Steve (17/10/09)

Higher by Sly and the Family Stone live at woodstock


----------



## Bizier (17/10/09)

I picked up Plastic Surgery Disasters / In God.. by the Dead Kennedys two days ago... I never owned it (except for home made tapes)... Ohh baby is it welcome in my collection. Sing-along ditties, smoking bass lines and loads of charismatic aggression. Makes me want to start a riot.


----------



## Tony (17/10/09)

I have all the DK stuff......... love it!

I had Led Zep, Slayer live, The Cruel Sea, Pearl Jam and Nirvana on this arvo in the garage. 

And a great arvo it was 

cheers


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/10/09)

Just got 'Mumford & Sons' album, 'sigh no more' after hearing it on JJJ this week and I'm quite impressed.


----------



## jayse (22/10/09)

Bubba Q said:


> Please don't confuse what the kiddies call hardcore nowadays with real hard core...
> 
> Real hardcore is bands like Bad Brains, Minor Threat, Biohazard, Madball, Toe to Toe, Sick of it All, Agnostic Front, Gorilla Biscuits, Mid Youth Crisis & Orange 9mm



At soundwave this year these dipshit hardcore kiddies/wankers took over the metal stage area during devildriver (who are not hardcore in that sense) and they were running around in circles kicking their feet as high in the air as they could, next thing you know one of them kicks some poor bystander in the head and knocks him out cold.
The band stopped and had some words and I don't recall seeing anymore hardcore kids at the metal stage after that.

As far as what I am listening too, the new Alice In Chains album is awesome. :super:


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/10/09)

Tool AENiMA 

Reliving a misspent youth, and coming to realisation i am still arsing about!! Not that i have a problem with that!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## manticle (22/10/09)

Tony said:


> I have all the DK stuff......... love it!



Fantastic stuff. One of (if not THE) best punk bands ever. Most of mine were originally cassette copies from a friend but I have most DK recordings on vinyl now.


----------



## bum (24/10/09)

New Alice In Chains.

Holy God. This is terrible.

As was the old stuff, of course, but this is a different kind of awful. It sounds like seasickness.


----------



## Cocko (25/10/09)

bum said:


> New Alice In Chains.
> 
> Holy God. This is terrible.
> 
> As was the old stuff, of course, but this is a different kind of awful. It sounds like seasickness.



God, you better be joking OR about to delete your profile!

AIC is one of the greatest bands to bless this earth. [Original]

DIRT = one of the best albums ever made..... Know this.

Yes, it is on the list with Dark side of the moon, Led Zep 4, Pearl Jam 10, Doors, JH Electric lady land, Too many but don't doubt AIC!

Over.


----------



## bum (25/10/09)

Release The Bats live.


----------



## Cocko (25/10/09)

I spose you don't like Mr.Bungle either?


----------



## bum (25/10/09)

Of course I do. I like good bands.


----------



## Cocko (25/10/09)

Well played! 

Next time bum... next time!


----------



## Zizzle (26/10/09)

The Dead Weather

What a great clip.


There is something about chicks with guns.

The whole album is great.


----------



## Rosscomac (26/10/09)

Howdy all !

First post here .. enjoyin all the music thats been brought up here !! 

Dunno if any one has posted Crack the Skye by Mastodon but its right up there at the moment !!

An new Alice in Chains Rockssssss.. they kicked ass at Soundwave early this year too !!!

Happy brewing !


----------



## leiothrix (26/10/09)

Zizzle said:


> The Dead Weather
> 
> What a great clip.
> 
> ...



The Dead Weather is bleh.

The Raconteurs was okay, but tried a bit hard.

Give me the White Stripes (particularly around De Stijl & White Blood Cells) any day.


ed:spelling.


----------



## jayse (26/10/09)

Rosscomac said:


> Howdy all !
> 
> First post here .. enjoyin all the music thats been brought up here !!
> 
> ...



A big welcome to the forum from me Rossco, I think I mentioned crack the skye back when it came out, they are unreal. They will be at the big day out this year and hopefully we get a side show cause I can't see myself paying money for a pop music festival to see one 40 minute set but would still love to go just for them.
It would be great if they were at next soundwave instead but oh well. Totally agree Alice were great this year and the new album rocks.


----------



## mjfs (28/10/09)

Hey Guys 

Im fairly new here and im abit of a music fan, anybody got any concerts their going to coming up???

I'm debating weather to see the buzzcocks again in perth in nov...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/10/09)

mjfs said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Im fairly new here and im abit of a music fan, anybody got any concerts their going to coming up???
> 
> I'm debating weather to see the buzzcocks again in perth in nov...



Pixies and Pavement next March :icon_chickcheers: 

Would have been going to the Buzzcocks however it is on the same night as my daughter's graduation dinner.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bum (29/10/09)

Yeah, I'm seeing Pavement too. Not Pixies, howerever, despite liking Pixies more. I wouldn't be seeing Pavement either except that the missus wants to go so I've got no choice, really.

**** those money whores. Put out new material or stay dead.


----------



## Renegade (29/10/09)

Lamb of God in Sydney, 12th December :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (29/10/09)

Would have loved to have gone to the pixies. Available funds argues otherwise.

Currently listening to In Slaughter Natives mixed in with MZ 412 mixed in with some other ambient industrial music I put together for a video a friend produced. Doing a DJ set tomorrow with precisely this mix.


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

Ahhh Lamb of God.. I knew that would bring Renegade back to AHB


----------



## Flippo (29/10/09)

mjfs said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Im fairly new here and im abit of a music fan, anybody got any concerts their going to coming up???
> 
> I'm debating weather to see the buzzcocks again in perth in nov...




Faith No More....22nd Feb 2010. Horden in Sydney. Wild horses could not keep me away


----------



## bum (29/10/09)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So


----------



## Fents (30/10/09)

LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad - Progression sessions


----------



## lespaul (30/10/09)

big d said:


> my usuall brewing music is any one of the triple j hottest one hundred albums out each year.usually a good selection of talent.




+1,000,000,000 :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (1/11/09)

Rage.

Man, Jesus Christ Pose is pretty boss. I'd almost forgotten.


----------



## petesbrew (2/11/09)

Ministry Of Sounds - Uncovered
Isis - In the absence of Truth
Wolfmother - Cosmic Egg


----------



## reno_hill (4/11/09)

Cocko said:


> How many wolfmothers does it take to change a light bulb?


Ok ok ok, I'll ask. How many ?


----------



## jayse (4/11/09)

Andrew Tayls said:


> Ok ok ok, I'll ask. How many ?



How many wolfmothers does it take to change a light bulb?


None Black Sabbath already changed it!


----------



## drsmurto (4/11/09)

Apocalyptica - made a CD of all of their Metallica covers.

Makes you realise just how well constructed the songs on the Puppets and Justice albums were when they sound that good being played by 4 cellos.


----------



## bowie in space (6/11/09)

I'm listening to Televisions "Marquee Moon" right now. Great songs, good vibe and excellent guitar  . Vintage era of late 70's New York.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/09)

bowie in space said:


> I'm listening to Televisions "Marquee Moon" right now. Great songs, good vibe and excellent guitar  . Vintage era of late 70's New York.



Hey Bowie, what age group / generation are you? When you move back to QLD next year we'll have to get into drinking some ale and listening to Daimond Dogs, Ziggy Stardust etc and have a good nostalgia trip  I'm currently doing up my brewhouse for sound although nothing too raucous as it's right out next to the street :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (7/11/09)

'Soundtrack to the Proposition' by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/11/09)

Silence.

Nothing but pure, beautiful, silence.

Have offloaded the kids for the night, and the wife is having a kip. It's not often I get to relish the quiet hum of the refrigerator. Might have to pop a beer and 'enjoy the serenity'


----------



## manticle (7/11/09)

korpiklaani - let's drink


----------



## bum (7/11/09)

Um, Ross WIlson is programming Rage and has selected The Veronicas.

Thanks, bloke.


----------



## redbeard (8/11/09)

new AiC is awesome
old Living Colour still good


----------



## boingk (8/11/09)

'Spin City' album from Ajax. Couple of years old and pretty upbeat/dancy stuff, but there are a few tracks in there that I don't mind listening to to relax.

If I had the album, I'd be listening to the Blue Danube waltz or Thus Spoke Zarathustra (2001: Space Odessey soundtrack).

If I had a replacement stylus, I'd be listening to Dark Side of the Moon by Floyd.

By the by, bribie; bit of a fan of Bowie myself...and if you're after a stand-alone speaker unit its hard to go past Logitec's X-530 5.1 surround package if they still make it. Awesome quality and bass and not very expensive. Not affiliated with them, they just do good speakers.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## bum (8/11/09)

boingk said:


> Logitec...[snip]...they just do good speakers.



NO COMMENT!


----------



## boingk (9/11/09)

bum said:


> NO COMMENT!


 :blink: Have I stumbled onto some sort of taboo topic here?


----------



## bum (9/11/09)

Nah.

I just dunno how happy I'd be to recommend a $150 5.1 system as being the duck's nuts.


----------



## boingk (9/11/09)

Fair call I suppose. Its certainly not the be all and end all, but if you're after a speaker setup thats not going to blast the roof off, and still give you high quality treble and bass then I'd recommend it.

Its an interesting area, I mean I've heard Sony systems that sound better some of the top-end European brands. Go figure.

- boingk


----------



## bum (9/11/09)

Curse Ov Dialect - Crisis Tales

Man, Paso Bionic is getting really ******* slick. I've always been quite partial to his work but he is getting pretty insane. Getting to the point where I'm happy to put him forward as my favourite DJ of all time. OF ALL TIME. He's just ridiculous. The only problem with his non-stop (and exponential) improvement with each release is that he is pants-ing the rest of the band. He is further exposing the weaknesses of (at least) 3 of the MCs. Raceless has always been kinda ordinary on record - he has always been needed to seen live to understand what he does but his limitations on record are laid very bare at times here. August 2nd is generally superfluous on this record (even though he was massively improved on the last record). Atarungi is, well, still Atarungi - sometimes awesomely bizarre and others just kinda weak and trying too hard. Volk is still doing his thing, probably not pushing himself as hard as the others though.

But, Christ, it just sounds awesome. Can't wait to give it a bash on headphones.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/11/09)

Albums I've been listening to lately...

Billy Bragg - Talking to the tax man about poetry
Flogging Molly - drunken lullaby's
Tracy Chapman - Tracy Chapman
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Beatles - Sgt Peppers
Beatles - White Album


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

bum said:


> Raceless has always ........ been needed to be seen live


 (slight edit and snip of quote)

Best when he keeps his pants on.


----------



## bowie in space (12/11/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey Bowie, what age group / generation are you? When you move back to QLD next year we'll have to get into drinking some ale and listening to Daimond Dogs, Ziggy Stardust etc and have a good nostalgia trip  I'm currently doing up my brewhouse for sound although nothing too raucous as it's right out next to the street :icon_cheers:



Sounds like a plan Bribie. Gonna be about 8-9 months before we move back. I'm Gen X (born in QLD, 1978) and I've been in Melbourne for seven years now. Can't wait to get back to the QLD lifestyle. I've caught many a flathead on Bribie and visited the pub too often. Would love to get amongst the HB ales!! Aaahhh, QLD! Can't wait. Your brewhouse sounds great! Street party on Bribie! :beerbang: 

Bowie


----------



## Bizier (12/11/09)

Flicking through my CDs I found a classic from 2001 - Airheads: The Droppin' Science Experience.
The Kilawattz track is still so so very dope.

Ahhh. It was the best of times, it was the blurst of times.


----------



## Fents (13/11/09)

bum said:


> Curse Ov Dialect - Crisis Tales
> 
> Man, Paso Bionic is getting really ******* slick. I've always been quite partial to his work but he is getting pretty insane. Getting to the point where I'm happy to put him forward as my favourite DJ of all time. OF ALL TIME. He's just ridiculous. The only problem with his non-stop (and exponential) improvement with each release is that he is pants-ing the rest of the band. He is further exposing the weaknesses of (at least) 3 of the MCs. Raceless has always been kinda ordinary on record - he has always been needed to seen live to understand what he does but his limitations on record are laid very bare at times here. August 2nd is generally superfluous on this record (even though he was massively improved on the last record). Atarungi is, well, still Atarungi - sometimes awesomely bizarre and others just kinda weak and trying too hard. Volk is still doing his thing, probably not pushing himself as hard as the others though.
> 
> But, Christ, it just sounds awesome. Can't wait to give it a bash on headphones.



i went to high school with paso bionic and his bro! just name dropping really u know......

very talented lads, used to be a wall across the road from the school they would piece most weeekends, crazy artwork.

also loved his input into the early TZU stuff before they became a bit more commercial.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/11/09)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark.

Much maligned, and not exactly a high-point in their long, long career.

But dang, some of these tracks rock :beerbang: Especially the title track.

Old-skool British Metal FTW


----------



## Steve (14/11/09)

Hersham Boys, Sham69.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dreadbyte (14/11/09)

Dethklok

Excrementory Grindfuckers
Carcass
Bolt Thrower
Suffocation
Meshuggah


----------



## bum (15/11/09)

Rage.

Dave Dobbyn - Slice of Heaven.

Thanks for nothing, Greedy Smith.


----------



## Jazman (15/11/09)

Slayer world painted blood album


----------



## MitchDudarko (15/11/09)

Liking Architects cd, Hollow Crown.


----------



## leiothrix (15/11/09)

Nightwish - made in hong kong and various other places.


Annette is sounding better in this than in the studio album - can't wait for them to get around to releasing an album that is designed for her rather than Tarja.

Rob.


----------



## Doogiechap (16/11/09)

manticle said:


> 'Soundtrack to the Proposition' by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis.



That is a truly haunting piece of work  .
Saw Pearl Jam



and Ben Harper and Liam Finn last night. 



Special. very special....


----------



## manticle (17/11/09)

Fintroll: Slager vid Blodsalv


----------



## Adamt (17/11/09)

Which album is that from? 

I've listened to Ur Jordens Djup a few times... I dunno... I'm not sure if I like the real heavy, dark metal feel mixed with the upbeat humppa.


----------



## manticle (18/11/09)

Adamt said:


> Which album is that from?
> 
> I've listened to Ur Jordens Djup a few times... I dunno... I'm not sure if I like the real heavy, dark metal feel mixed with the upbeat humppa.



Jaktens Tid. 

To be honest, I've always disliked most metal and a bit of folk metal (finntroll and korpiklaani) is all I can cope with. I think I'm attracted to the folk more than the metal too. 
I've always been more into punk and industrial/post industrial (and I don't mean emo or ebm). I find it hard both to take most metal seriously and to accept that anyone else could.

This is despite continually checking out new and old bands as I have many friends into extreme metal and like to listen to stuff I'm not familiar with.

The culture of drink and not give a rat's arse about anything but music and booze makes sense despite cheesy hair metal - it's the evil trve kvlt stuff that makes me scratch my head. Folk metal sometimes manages to bridge that gap.


----------



## Renegade (18/11/09)

*Ineffable Mysteries From Shpongleland. 


*


----------



## Bizier (18/11/09)

manticle said:


> The culture of drink and not give a rat's arse about anything but music and booze makes sense despite cheesy hair metal - it's the evil trve kvlt stuff that makes me scratch my head. Folk metal sometimes manages to bridge that gap.



I have to say my favourite band used to be Emperor from their early split EP onwards. I always think it is funny though when you get people that take it all so serious that they go shopping for toilet paper wearing chainmail, makeup and a helmet or whatever, and will only record in caves or desecrated churches. Then again, I listen to the stuff where they are keeping it real by playing a lute or some other medieval instrument and sometimes it just plain funny rather than being so retro that it is hardcore. I can't look at the Dark Throne logo without thinking that they made it by blowing ink with a straw, just like I did in kindergarten.


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

manticle said:


> Jaktens Tid.
> 
> To be honest, I've always disliked most metal and a bit of folk metal (finntroll and korpiklaani) is all I can cope with. I think I'm attracted to the folk more than the metal too.
> I've always been more into punk and industrial/post industrial (and I don't mean emo or ebm). I find it hard both to take most metal seriously and to accept that anyone else could.
> ...



I know what you mean about not taking some metal seriously, but I think lumping all metal into that category is going way too far. Almost all of the "mainstream" metal is just anger and hate, but there's a lot that is fantasy/mythology based stuff ive come across that has more content In one track than your average Michael Bay movie.

I'm listening to jaktens tid now... A few awesome little sections of folky goodness, still too much darkness for me to like it as folk metal though. 

Edit: it seems jonne jarvela of korpiklaani is yoiking on this album! Album saved!


----------



## manticle (18/11/09)

Adamt said:


> I know what you mean about not taking some metal seriously, but I think lumping all metal into that category is going way too far. Almost all of the "mainstream" metal is just anger and hate, but there's a lot that is fantasy/mythology based stuff ive come across that has more content In one track than your average Michael Bay movie.



Didn't mean to suggest I would lump all metal into any one category. Some metal and most metal heads I know belong in the 'let's drink and enjoy' category, even if they are singing about trolls and mountains and evil corpse eating maggots. I should have expanded a bit I guess.

Sonically metal has never really done it for me. Eighties metal and some viking metal I just find cheesy. The power of some more extreme forms of metal (particularly death) I quite like but it's ruined by typical guitar solos (for me anyway). Grindcore fills the gap a bit better there. Black metal is really the one I can't take seriously that is all too often taken seriously and I should have specified that. I know some bands have tongue in cheek (like Carpathian Forest and probably Immortal) but if I were looking for something dark and extreme (which I often do) I find most of it an unaware parody. I find a lot of the same themes done better in dark/black ambient and some other post industrial styles (there's a fair load of cheese there too though). I actually really like a lot of extreme forms of music but most BM seems to fall short for me.

As for the fantasy/ambient type metal and related, it often (not always) fails for me because there is a tendency to use cheap shitty synths to create a mediaeval or fantastical atmosphere and this destroys it. I guess that's why I like a lot of Korpiklaani because they use real instruments that sound real. Synths are fine when they don't sound like synths. Ever heard early Mortiis or Lord Wind? Ensiferum are a bit the same too - nice melodies but that synth sound drives me nuts. Same with Moonsorrow and to some extent Shaman. I love dark ambient music that sounds organic or industrial whereas most metal related ambience sounds tinny and one dimensional unless it's played without the synth. I've only heard snippets of most of these band by the way so I'm happy to have my mind changed (except Mortiis - heard loads of his stuff when he made synth driven ambience).

Funnily enough a fantastic black industrial band called MZ.412 make some fairly horrendous, sounding black metal. Even my very proudly nerdy extreme metal friend thinks it's dross (he also loves their ambient industrial stuff).

I do say this as someone who continually checks out music from genres he's not into to see if there's something that might change his mind or to see if his tastes have changed and I am always open to recommendations.


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

Yep, I'm not a huge fan of the synth sound either - I pick that up in Finntroll as well - I love the "odd" instruments. Ensiferum is getitng played through my mp3 player quite often lately, Victory Songs is a pretty solid album. It's not real traditional folky, but seems to convey the epic/mythological feel a little better (for me).

I don't listen to much black/death, though I'm a bit of an Opeth tragic - I haven't felt the desire to spread my listening further than that. I listen to a bit of Amon Amarth too... call that death if you will.

I've probably mentioned elsewhere, but I'm really into the Euro power metal stuff: I got pulled in by Avantasia - The Metal Opera. If you want something different, this is worth a listen. It's a "supergroup" project, full of members of some of the big power metal bands (not that anyone here would've heard of them!). Oh... but you don't like guitar solos!  It may not be for you then.


----------



## manticle (18/11/09)

Currently listening to November Novelet: Entry.

@adamt: most of the music I like is soundscape-ish and atmospheric but with dark or negative themes. Some of it is very beautiful, a lot of it is very harsh, abrasive and unsettling.

That said, I love music and like beer, I love its diversity so I'm always looking for new (and usually gutsy, raw or edgy stuff) music. Guitar solos don't do it for me but I'll check out any recommendations you have along folk metal lines, even those I mentioned. Also interested in the folk musics that originally inspired a lot of this stuff. There's some celtic folk metal outfit that Shane Macgowan helped out with - some of it was major cheese, power/hero type stuff but some of it was great. Can't recall the name at the moment.


----------



## Adamt (18/11/09)

I tend to cling to bands I like the sound of, and rape their entire collection before moving on, before coming back at a later date. Consequently, I've only really seriously listened to Korpiklaani and Ensiferum as far as folk metal goes, with a bit of Finntroll. I'll let ya know if I come across anything interesting... but yeah, give Victory Songs by Ensiferum a crack, good quality tracks from start to finish.


----------



## manticle (18/11/09)

Cruachan is the band I was thinking of.


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

The Snake, Al Wilson (Northern Soul)
Out on the floor, Dobie Gray (Northern Soul)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## petesbrew (19/11/09)

Back from Koh Samui.
Got a few Buddha Bar, Cafe Del Mar & Full Moon Party cds to get through.
After that, back to something heavy.


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Wait and Bleed, Slipknot!
F&*%^ckin love it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adamt (19/11/09)

Slipknot was cool when I was 13. :lol:


----------



## jayse (19/11/09)

I did foldback and system tech for slipnot once at thebby, disturbing stuff but they sounded great.


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Adamt said:


> Slipknot was cool when I was 13. :lol:



Awww c'mon im an oldy and only just heard it for the first time last year :lol: 

Guns of Navarone, The Specials

Fark I love having a day off home alone!


----------



## Adamt (19/11/09)

Yeah, they do have a pretty unique percussion lineup, but I got over the whole "hate, hate, death, threat, I'm going to kill you, blood blood blood" lyrics pretty quickly.


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/11/09)

Currently listening to Mastodon - Crack the Skye. Really good album. Loved their last album, Blood Mountain too. Brent Hinds is some kind of savant on the guitar.


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Holiday in Cambodia, Dead Kennedys


----------



## Adamt (19/11/09)

Edguy - Dragonfly, they're in Australia in January! :super:


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/09)

spent my 45min cycle this morning listening to Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon. love it.


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Whine and Grine/Stand down Margaret, The Beat

A song about celebrating Paul Major throwing Thatcher out of power due to public unrest leading to riots in almost every city

Fuckin bitch Thatcher! Me and me dad stood shoulder to shoulder in court refusing to pay your draconian poll tax ya slapper even if when we where threatened with a holiday in our local jail! And guess what I never did pay it! Come and catch me now!


----------



## Adamt (19/11/09)

Ahhh I now see why you like Slipknot... there's a lot of anger in you!


----------



## Jez (19/11/09)

Pelican - the Fire In our throats will beckon the thaw


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Adamt said:


> Ahhh I now see why you like Slipknot... there's a lot of anger in you!



Well there you go! Thanks Dr Adamt :beer:


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Bangladesh, Goerge Harrison & Ravi Shankar


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Teenage kicks, My perfect cousin, Here comes the summer, It going to happen

The Undertones


----------



## MVZOOM (19/11/09)

Muse- Resistance... it's sorta ok, maybe it grows on ya.


----------



## bowie in space (19/11/09)

Steve said:


> Wait and Bleed, Slipknot!
> F&*%^ckin love it!
> Cheers
> Steve




Slipknot were never cool


----------



## bowie in space (19/11/09)

Steve said:


> Holiday in Cambodia, Dead Kennedys




Now you're talking


----------



## bowie in space (19/11/09)

Steve said:


> Teenage kicks, My perfect cousin, Here comes the summer, It going to happen
> 
> The Undertones




Whoop.. there it is!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Bizier (19/11/09)

Steve said:


> Holiday in Cambodia



It's tough kid, but it's life


----------



## bum (19/11/09)

jayse said:


> I did foldback and system tech for slipnot once at thebby



Do you belong to the house or freelance?


----------



## manticle (20/11/09)

Steve said:


> Holiday in Cambodia, Dead Kennedys




gold.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (20/11/09)

Ah good to see People like Folk metal :icon_drunk: 

i listen to Korpiklaani, Ensiferum ,FinnTroll, Turisas, Amon Amarth, Eluveitie all that sort of stuff and then there's Rammstein Oomph or the old Iron Maiden Judas priest kind of thing

hmm i might pick up something interesting from some one here :super:


----------



## boingk (20/11/09)

Bizier said:


> Ahhh. It was the best of times, it was the blurst of times.


Just saw that and cracked up, awesome quote 

Listening to 'Fallen Angel' by Poison, on their Greatest Hits ('86 - '96) album.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## beers (20/11/09)

Holy **** by Holy ****


----------



## bum (20/11/09)

The worst song ever. NSFW.


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/09)

one of the funniest songs ever


----------



## bowie in space (20/11/09)

SRV - In Step and Texas Flood

Bowie


----------



## Pennywise (22/11/09)

TOOL, Aenima. And I'm not even brewing, just got it cranked so every mother fucker that walks down my steet will be blessed with awesomeness


----------



## Pennywise (22/11/09)

bowie in space said:


> Slipknot were never cool



But they've always been ******* crazy, and I reckon that's cool :beerbang:


----------



## bowie in space (23/11/09)

Replicas by Tubeway Army

Way ahead of its time.

Bowie


----------



## manticle (23/11/09)

John Stark and Aino Karelia: Finnish Waltz


----------



## Bubba Q (23/11/09)

Dethklok - Dethalbum II


----------



## Muggus (24/11/09)

Braved the heat and saw Pearl Jam in Sydney on Sunday night.
Was lucky enough to be on the front barrier and hi-five Eddie as he came running through.
Pretty good gig, they cut it short a few songs because Eddie has the flu and his voice was a bit shot, but I did enjoy the extended jams on the songs. Plus I thought Ben Harper was a really good support act, nothing like I expected!


----------



## bum (28/11/09)

Rage.

New Grinspoon single.

Worst Sell-Out of all time. Imma let you finnish, etc. Had I ever been stupid enough to have been a fan I'd be outside burning their old records right now.


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

I dedicate this song to Manticle & Bum


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Phil Collins on drums. 

Tony Iommi takes the stage from 1:25

My spiritual father, the ol' Tone......


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Purely for the _*early*_ Pink Floyd fans... an awesome cover by Canadian stoners Voivod.....


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)




----------



## clifftiger (28/11/09)

Karnivool - a good set on Sunday night at Newcastle


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Did they play "Roquefort" ? I ******* love that song ! 

(addendum: the bridge & chorus suck)


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Anyone for Free-Form ? May I introduce Morgan Agren on the skins........


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Is there a musician in the house ? 

Another for you, Bum. Rock 'n Rollski. Turn this bastard up !


----------



## mikem108 (28/11/09)

During todays Brewing

Brian Eno - Another Green World, Before and after Science
BEastie Boys- Hello Nasty
Studio One Rude Boy* Ska Collection


----------



## Renegade (28/11/09)

Beastie Boys are *G.A.Y.*

Not unlike "The A-Team"


----------



## manticle (28/11/09)

C'mon dude you just posted a link to free Jazz. Your right to dismiss any music as gay has now been revoked.


----------



## Jazman (28/11/09)

helmut hoegl geht no oana


----------



## bowie in space (30/11/09)

manticle said:


> C'mon dude you just posted a link to free Jazz. Your right to dismiss any music as gay has now been revoked.



touche

Bowie


----------



## kelbygreen (30/11/09)

haha most will prob think i am gay!!! 

system of a down are the best band every!!! cant get sick of them (wish they bring more stuff out)
am into lost prophets, shadow falls and bullet for my valentine ATM

usally random with music genres but been sticking with light metal lately lol


----------



## Adamt (1/12/09)

Light metal is like alcohol free beer. It's never as good as the real thing.


----------



## Fents (1/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Beastie Boys are *G.A.Y.*
> 
> Not unlike "The A-Team"



huge call there. Beasties did about as much for hip hop as any other artists, prob more for getting in as "white boys". You cant tell me License to ill, check you head, Pauls boutique and Ill communication arnt the jam. Sure they have gotten a bit older.

Still been cainging anythiny Aceya or Abstract or Mikah 9. Haiku d eta still on high rotation in the car.


----------



## mikem108 (1/12/09)

"Beastie Boys are G.A.Y."

Great Awesome and Yiddish?


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/09)

Mumford & Sons - Sigh No more
Royksopp - Junior
Deadmau5 - some Essential live session from Ibiza, complete wif sum geezer yellin' "IIIIBEEFAAAAAA!!!!" every few minutes... funny and annoying at the same time.

Now I need to balance it all out with some heavy stuff, Karnivool will do to start.


----------



## manticle (1/12/09)

Finntroll: Nattfod


----------



## theMISSIONARY (1/12/09)

KMFDM: WWIII


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/12/09)

Adamt said:


> Light metal is like alcohol free beer. It's never as good as the real thing.



FORUM WIN...

Born of Osiris lately.


----------



## bowie in space (1/12/09)

Fents said:


> huge call there. Beasties did about as much for hip hop as any other artists, prob more for getting in as "white boys". You cant tell me License to ill, check you head, Pauls boutique and Ill communication arnt the jam. Sure they have gotten a bit older.
> 
> Still been cainging anythiny Aceya or Abstract or Mikah 9. Haiku d eta still on high rotation in the car.




Fents, not to mention "to the 5 boroughs". I still listen to this album and love the older style Beasties! I'm waiting on the new one, but I hear Adam Yauch is recovering from some kind of throat cancer before they release it. 

Bowie


----------



## Adamt (2/12/09)

Still the 12th Man.


----------



## Fents (2/12/09)

bowie in space said:


> Fents, not to mention "to the 5 boroughs". I still listen to this album and love the older style Beasties! I'm waiting on the new one, but I hear Adam Yauch is recovering from some kind of throat cancer before they release it.
> 
> Bowie



yep full annoucement here -


----------



## boingk (3/12/09)

'Hot Chilli Woman' - Noiseworks.


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/09)

boingk said:


> 'Hot Chilli Woman' - Noiseworks.


That's my Karaoke song. The chicks love it.... i think.

Silverstein - A Shipwreck in the Sand


----------



## Renegade (3/12/09)

Disraeli Gears by Cream. I love this goddamn album.


----------



## boingk (4/12/09)

> That's my Karaoke song.


Hell yeah! Mines Born To Be Wild by Steppenwolf...or Gay Bar by Electric Six if a mate wants to join in and have a laugh.

Listening to 'Ordinary Story' by In Flames.


----------



## Adamt (4/12/09)

I haven't listened to In Flames since about.... Reroute to Remain? Actually I think that's the only album of theirs I ever listened to.


----------



## jayse (4/12/09)

I really really dig In Flames :super: I also only have reroute to remain but been looking at getting some more as that album is awesome, seen them at soundwave this year also and they really are one of the best acts in that scene.


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

Nouvelle Vauge "God Save The Queen"


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/09)

boingk said:


> Hell yeah! Mines Born To Be Wild by Steppenwolf...or Gay Bar by Electric Six if a mate wants to join in and have a laugh.


Haha classic. Or Total Eclipse of the Heart - Old School style.

Novelle Vague - i keep hearing them on chill albums, not bad.


----------



## Katherine (4/12/09)

> Novelle Vague - i keep hearing them on chill albums, not bad.



They covered Dead Kennedy's To Drunk... Its fantastic!


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/12/09)

Nothingface - Can't Wait for Violence.


----------



## warra48 (4/12/09)

Merle Haggard - The Bluegrass Sessions

Released in 2007, it's a brilliant album.

Google it if you are curious, there are some clips on YouTube.


----------



## bum (5/12/09)

Rage.

Song with a video that is a watercolour animation that has a woman being fingered by a robot. The song's only lyric is "Metal fingers in my body".

4.5 stars.


----------



## bum (6/12/09)

Rage.

My wife is looking at me with pity in her eyes as I try to explain to her why California Love is actually a really shit song.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/09)

Jay Stay Paid - J Dilla
Released after his death with extra work from feature artists, haven't listened to it since I got it... unsure how I feel exactly about it.


----------



## Adamt (8/12/09)

In flames - reroute to remain this morning! Got a hold of their new album too, might give that a run after!


----------



## Katherine (10/12/09)

Nouvelle Vague - Depeche Mode - Master and Servant


----------



## MitchDudarko (10/12/09)

Picked up Born of Osiris' new CD today. Its pretty brutal.


----------



## laleIcegrap (11/12/09)

heres a thread where you just list what song you are currently listening to, and talk about music a bit

pantera - cemetary gates


----------



## Steve (12/12/09)

Destination Zululand by King Kurt
(psychobilly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychobilly)  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bizier (12/12/09)

Organized Konfusion - Stress / The Extinction Agenda (saw Pharoahe Monch Thurs night - word)
Run DMC - Tougher Than Leather


----------



## Renegade (12/12/09)

Love my prog.....


----------



## kook (12/12/09)

I love this thread (and others posting their "top 100's" on FB - always results in me finding something new to enjoy).


This afternoon:

Infected Mushroom - Legend of the Black Shawarma
Big Brother and the Holding Company - Cheap Thrills
Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## bum (13/12/09)

Rage.

Elvis Costello - Veronica


----------



## bum (13/12/09)

And the worm turns...

Rage.

Queers of the Stone Age - Feelgood Hit of the Summer

The 15 year olds must really be pissing their parents off playing this one.


----------



## manticle (13/12/09)

Nathan Hollywood


----------



## bum (13/12/09)

The thing I really like about Nathan Hollywood is that he's never broken outside of Sydney.


----------



## Bizier (13/12/09)

bum said:


> Elvis Costello - Veronica



Man, I haven't heard that for ages.
I watched a bit of Rage from about 1.00 or so, was half decent.


----------



## Pennywise (13/12/09)

David Lee Roth, Skyscraper. Next up is some Steve Vai


----------



## petesbrew (14/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> David Lee Roth, Skyscraper. Next up is some Steve Vai


Hahaha, Passion & Warfare was one of the 1st cd's I ever bought. Awesome.


----------



## petesbrew (14/12/09)

Been hooked on looking for free mixtapes lately.
While looking for something else, I found thread called Mixtape Mondays on www.killahbeez.com. First thing I found was Boner Jams vols 1-3. 
Bloody awesome. Cranked it up at the work Chrissy party last week and it went off.


----------



## bowie in space (14/12/09)

Bizier said:


> Man, I haven't heard that for ages.
> I watched a bit of Rage from about 1.00 or so, was half decent.



I was talking to my wife about elvis costello and I said "you know, the guy who sings 'veronica'" and I proceeded to try and sing it but couldn't remember any words other than...."Veronica...do you suppose...da da....mmm ....mm la...laaa....yeah yeah......."

She said "do you even know what you're talking about, let alone the words to the song"?

I said "yeah, he's the guy who sings 'watching the detectives'".

She thinks I don't know what I'm talking about.

Anyhoo, I was listening to the Smiths debut self titled and Doves "lost souls" tonight.

Yeah, reminiscing

Bowie


----------



## Flippo (15/12/09)

Clutch's latest "Starnge Cousins from the West". 

Meh so far, a few stand out tracks but altogether not their best I don't think. However, other albums of theirs haven't hit me for a while, months even, then you put it on one day and go "Whoa", so hopefully that happens


----------



## Bizier (15/12/09)

bowie in space said:


> I was talking to my wife about elvis costello and I said "you know, the guy who sings 'veronica'" and I proceeded to try and sing it but couldn't remember any words other than...."Veronica...do you suppose...da da....mmm ....mm la...laaa....yeah yeah......."
> 
> She said "do you even know what you're talking about, let alone the words to the song"?



I did something similar because my GF was travelling with a colleague of that name when that post went down. I tried to sing some of it, but quickly resorted to youtube as soon as she was back. I then proceeded to sing, whistle and hum it for the remainder of my weekend.


----------



## drsmurto (19/12/09)

What better way to celebrate the pagan festival but 'We Wish You A Metal Christmas and a Headbanging New Year'.

:super: 

I annoyed the shit out of everyone last year with the Twisted Sister album - A Twisted Xmas........ 

Silent Night sung/growled by Chuck Billy of Testament gets the blood pumping.

Now to wait and ambush the local carol singers..... :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (19/12/09)

jayse said:


> anyway you all know iam a led zepplin freak.
> but i can't pick a best zep tune its impossible.
> 
> -I reckon Bron y aur stomp cant be beaten with a stick!
> ...


----------



## Renegade (19/12/09)

Flippo said:


> Clutch's latest "Starnge Cousins from the West".
> 
> Meh so far, a few stand out tracks but altogether not their best I don't think. However, other albums of theirs haven't hit me for a while, months even, then you put it on one day and go "Whoa", so hopefully that happens



I scored "Strange Cousins" this morning. And yea, while it's not breaking any new ground for Clutch, I still love that vintage rock groove. Stuff that has the kids screamin WTF- REAL INSTRUMENTS! SOOOOO OLD. 

"Motherless Child" is great. "50,000 Unstoppable Wattts" is fuckin' ace. _Anthrax, Ham Radio & Liqor_. What a great lyric (when heard against the music, and in context). Thought it mentioned Radium, but google search seems corrective. 

"From Beale Street to Oblivion" is pretty much the same groove though. From that, "Power Player" & "Opossum Minister" rock my world. 

Clutch are a pretty good rock band on stage too. Saw their last two shows. And they are coming out again for Soundwave in 2010, with their own show at the Gaelic Club.


----------



## Simon66 (19/12/09)

Today 

Old Man Luedecke www.myspace.com/oldmanluedecke or http://www.oldmanluedecke.ca/

Truck Stop Honey Moon www.myspace.com/truckstophoneymoon or http://www.truckstophoneymoon.com

Neko Case www.myspace.com/nekocase or www.nekocase.com

Good Independent Music.


----------



## manticle (20/12/09)

Raison d'etre: the stains of the embodied sacrifice (new album from a dark ambient stalwart).


----------



## bum (20/12/09)

Gave Beehive and the Barracudas featuring The Insects a spin today.

Good times.


----------



## King Brown (21/12/09)

Secret Chiefs 3 - Xaphan. Pretty eclectic mix of Heavy prog rock and world music from Ex-MR Bungle guitarist Trey Spruance.


----------



## jayse (21/12/09)

Getcha Pull - Various artist - Dimebag tribute

1. Zakk Wylde - Suicide Note Pt. 1
2. Machine Head - ******* Hostile
3. Malefice - Im Broken
4. Avenged Sevenfold - Walk
5. Evile - Cemetery Gates
6. Five Finger Death Punch - A New Level
7. Biohazard - Mouth For War
8. Sylosis - Strength Beyond Strength
9. Chimaira - Slaughtered
10. Unearth - Sandblasted Skin
11. Throwdown - Becoming
12. Kiuas - This Love
13. This Is Hell - Rise


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

Rage, I have never been so mad at you.

**** this time of year.


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

Rage, still madly in anger with you!

Rose Tattoo - Born To Be Wild

Jesus Christ. Who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Bizier (4/1/10)

Cannibal Ox - Battle For Asgard


----------



## manticle (5/1/10)

Steel Hook Prosthese: Exploring the outer legion.

Superb collection of previously rare and unreleased tracks. Very creepy, abrasive and tense death Industrial. I realise I may be the only one on the forum with a liking for this kind of music but I live in hope that brewing and ambient industrial may one day become inseparable.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

Rage.

I haven't heard any for a great many years but why are Placebo trying to sound happy now? I am confused.


----------



## manticle (9/1/10)

What's more to the point is why are you listening to and (moreso), pondering the point of a band like placebo? Do you ask why Toohey's red has the same colour and aroma as cat's piss?


Pogues: Rum Sodomy and the lash.


----------



## bum (9/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.



This is not an indication of my temperament. It is what I am listening to right now. I don't get to choose what is played on Rage.

Not on a Friday anyway.


----------



## bowie in space (12/1/10)

manticle said:


> What's more to the point is why are you listening to and (moreso), pondering the point of a band like placebo? Do you ask why Toohey's red has the same colour and aroma as cat's piss?
> 
> 
> Pogues: Rum Sodomy and the lash.




That's more like it! I was wondering when you were going to listen to something a little more sensible...

B..B..Bowie


----------



## Simon66 (13/1/10)

manticle said:


> Pogues: Rum Sodomy and the lash.



Great album and explains your profile picture.


----------



## Jez (13/1/10)

Eddy Current Suppresion Ring 

Not exactly groundbreaking musically or lyrically but I like a lot


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/1/10)

Them Crooked Vultures, can't stop listening to it at the moment!

Cheers SJ


----------



## manticle (13/1/10)

bowie in space said:


> That's more like it! I was wondering when you were going to listen to something a little more sensible...
> 
> B..B..Bowie



Not a fan of maschinenzimmer 412?



> Great album and explains your profile picture.



I've met a number of people from here who expect me to look like that.


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/10)

Just finishing off NOFX - Pump up the Valium
Dunno what to listen to next, but will hit shuffle....


----------



## MitchDudarko (13/1/10)

The Fall of Troy. Forgot I had this. Glad I found it 
Mitch


----------



## Katherine (13/1/10)

Rewind - Diesel... 

Saw him on last Friday.... he was fantastic. Forgot how good he was!


----------



## bum (13/1/10)

Heard some dude on the radio talking about himself (favourably) in comparison to Nick Cave and Bob Dylan - on at least 3 occasions (I only heard the second half of the interview). They played some of his band's music afterwards and it turned out to be some dread shit by some dreary shit band called Tusk Tusk. What a dickhead!


----------



## Fents (14/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> I haven't heard any for a great many years but why are Placebo trying to sound happy now? I am confused.



oh you didnt hear that the lead singer got thrown into rehab and gave up his $2000 a day coke habbit?

dont ask me how i know this.


----------



## bum (14/1/10)

Hey, Fents, how do you know that?


----------



## manticle (14/1/10)

Deutsch Nepal: The Silent Container.


----------



## bowie in space (14/1/10)

I've met a number of people from here who expect me to look like that.
[/quote]


Well, do ya?


----------



## bowie in space (14/1/10)

Jez said:


> Eddy Current Suppresion Ring
> 
> Not exactly groundbreaking musically or lyrically but I like a lot




Me too. Listened to Eddy Current tonight. "Which way to go" is my life's theme song at the moment.

Bowie

ps, don't worry manticle, we can't all look like our avatar, though I wouldn't mind looking like Bowie circa '77. Thin white duke 'n all.


----------



## jlm (14/1/10)

A friend put a few songs by Burnt by the Sun on my phone.... Awesome.


----------



## bum (14/1/10)

bowie in space said:


> I've met a number of people from here who expect me to look like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, do ya?



I've heard he is handsome.

Very handsome.


----------



## redbeard (15/1/10)

Fu Manchu - Cali Crossing : old but still holds up ... (Bo Pils also tasting good)


----------



## stew.w (15/1/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Them Crooked Vultures, can't stop listening to it at the moment!
> 
> Cheers SJ



+1

Them crooked vultures - gunman

singer from queens of the stone age
drummer from nirvana
and bass player from led zeppelin
:beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (15/1/10)

Hermano - ... Only a Suggestion


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

Rage.

The Best of Recovery 1998.

My dick is all hard and shit. The only downside is that I know Jon Spencer Blues Explosion was 1999. Did anyone else see that? Shit was blistering.


----------



## bum (17/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> The Best of Recovery 1998.
> 
> My dick is all hard and shit. The only downside is that I know Jon Spencer Blues Explosion was 1999. Did anyone else see that? Shit was blistering.



Ah.

Alex Lloyd.

Oh well.


----------



## Adamt (17/1/10)

It's now an inny?


----------



## bum (17/1/10)

Nah. Just flat and smooth like a Ken doll.


----------



## bum (17/1/10)

I'm watching Chuck D doing hype for Flava Flav.

Shit is fucked up. Should never be allowed.


----------



## bum (17/1/10)

I forgot all about Screamfeeder.

Good band (at the time).

SWMBO is getting pretty sick of me saying "I've seen them!" for nearly every band.


----------



## Fents (17/1/10)

bum said:


> I'm watching Chuck D doing hype for Flava Flav.
> 
> Shit is fucked up. Should never be allowed.



Where did PE go pear shaped. Chuck was such an orginator.


----------



## Jez (17/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> The Best of Recovery 1998.
> 
> My dick is all hard and shit. The only downside is that I know Jon Spencer Blues Explosion was 1999. Did anyone else see that? Shit was blistering.



Agreed. I was about to go to bed last night, saw this was on and stayed up another 2 hours watching. This used to be my favourite show.

I saw John Spencer BX at Sydney Uni supported by the Beastie Boys in their Quasar alter ego and Hi Pass Filter. Was amazing.

Also saw them at the Big Day Out that year in Sydney followed by Rocket From The Crypt - blew my mind.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/10)

redbeard said:


> Fu Manchu - Cali Crossing : old but still holds up ... (Bo Pils also tasting good)



Yeah. Brewing music!


----------



## manticle (18/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.



I long ago gave up on Rage. Occasionally I program my own using youtube. At the moment I have a mini rage going on.

On the playlist is: 

the pogues -

dirty old town (various versions)
Old main drag
The band played waltzing matilda
Sally Maclennane
Fairy tale of new york
Christy Moore tribute (fairy tale of new york and some banter)

Birthday Party-

Junkyard (3 different live versions)
Deep in the woods
Mutiny

Einsturzende Neubauten-

Blume 
The Garden

Nick Cave and the bad seeds-

Into my arms
John Finn's wife
From her to eternity
Red Right Hand

Dead Kennedys:-
Police truck
Too drunk to ****
Holiday in Cambodia

Anita lane-

bella Ciao

Rowland S Howard-

marry me (lie, lie)
I ate the knife

Spencer P Jones-

Execution Day
Underclass
When I'm no longer poor


----------



## glennheinzel (18/1/10)

Monty by SpiderBait!


----------



## Adamt (18/1/10)

A bit of iron maiden in bed tonight. 

Powerslave, this was released before I was born


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

N.A.S.A. ft Tom Waits and Kool Keith - Spacious Thoughts

**** Kool Keith off and this would be pretty amazing. Waits' parts are ******* tops. Anyone know if the rest of the record is alright?


----------



## Simon66 (23/1/10)

Just got back to Bendigo after going to The Wolfe Tones at the Forum in Melbourne. Brilliant


----------



## bum (23/1/10)

New Sade single.

There is a new Sade single.


----------



## bum (24/1/10)

Rage.

Stevie Wonder - Superstition (live)

Pretty rad.


----------



## Jez (27/1/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> Stevie Wonder - Superstition (live)
> 
> Pretty rad.




that's the one with the mad '70's groovers going sick on the dancefloor right?

it's VERY rad


----------



## petesbrew (29/1/10)

Smashing Pumpkins - Adore

Back in the day when they got a bit depressed.


----------



## .DJ. (29/1/10)

Eddie Vedder singing "My City Of Ruins" (Springsteen Cover)....

Released as a Haiti benefit...

http://www.pearljam.com/news/eddie-vedder-...i-relief-single


----------



## Adamt (2/2/10)

The birth of power metal!

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys, Part 1


----------



## bum (2/2/10)

By power do you mean hair?


----------



## Adamt (2/2/10)

Well, they have the hair for the "hair *" genre, but I think that's about where it ends. Then again, what metal band from the 80s didnt have back-combed mullets?

Power metal to me is strong, clean vocals (I would almost turn for Michael Kiske :wub, complex guitar work and fantasy/mythological/heroic lyrical themes.

That's my viewpoint anyway, call it what you want! The music is still awesome.


----------



## iScarlet (3/2/10)

*B.B. King* - _Lucille_
I'm in a bluesy kind of mood tonight.


----------



## Bizier (24/2/10)

Dusted off Pangea - Freibentos after they came up a few weeks ago on a mate's brewing tunes. Still sounds as good as it did 13 years ago when Pauline Hanson rose to official idiocy.

ED: I just read that it was three years after that, when Hanson was a household-name idiot.


----------



## jlm (24/2/10)

Finally got my hands on a copy of an album I've been chasing for nearly 4 years, Latest will and Testament by Poison Idea. Worth the wait it's punk rock at its best. Wasn't expecting a long album (I think it weighed in at 28 min) but the first time I've seen this:



RIP Pig Champion, the world is a worse place for loosing your morbidly obese ass.


----------



## Flippo (25/2/10)

Went and saw Clutch last night at the Factory in Marrickville, Sydney. Shit run venue but as always a good show. Little slow to start I thought but as Neil said, the boys were majorly hung and really ramped up as the night went on. The boys that supported them, The Fumes, were awsome. I had heard about them previously but had not seen them and they put on a great show.

Good night was had by all, anyone else go?


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

Distortion Radio FTW: http://www.distortionradio.com/

Currently: Saosin - Bury Your Head (Cove Reber Vocals, not Anthony Green)


----------



## Steve (26/2/10)

Blue monday - New order

Followed by:

Bertha, Grateful Dead


----------



## Steve (26/2/10)

Sly and the family stone (live at woodstock), Higher (15.29 mins).....

do yourself a favour!


----------



## bum (27/2/10)

Animal Collective - Whatever this disasterous new Animal Collective shit is called.

**** you for making them big in the first place, internet!


----------



## Adamt (27/2/10)

Just listened to the new Finntroll album (Nifelvind)... they're really starting to come into some form! The first half is pretty heavy/dark and the second half is much more folky, overall it's got a kinda "evil, haunted circus" feel about it.


----------



## beers (27/2/10)

bum said:


> N.A.S.A. ft Tom Waits and Kool Keith - Spacious Thoughts
> 
> **** Kool Keith off and this would be pretty amazing. Waits' parts are ******* tops. Anyone know if the rest of the record is alright?




That album makes me feel very white, & there are more than a few moments of meh.. but over all it's a great album.


----------



## bum (28/2/10)

Rage.

Patrick Wolf deliberately programmed Divine. There is no room for irony in music appreciation.

None.


----------



## bum (28/2/10)

Laurie ******* Anderson.

ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/2/10)

What Are You Listening To.

The sound of rain,,,,,,,,rain,,,,,,,and more blody rain.
It's hardly stopped for the last two days <_< .
Drowning it out with some Wolfmother.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/10)

bum said:


> **** Kool Keith off and this would be pretty amazing.



Ha! You can't **** Kool Keith off... he is Black Elvis.

You could get a critical beatdown for saying that. Wash your mouth out with android turtle electric mouthwash boy.


----------



## bum (28/2/10)

Old Kool Keith is cool. It is elderly Kool Keith who can **** off.


----------



## mjfs (28/2/10)

Saw these  last night at becks music box in perth ...........


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (28/2/10)

this


----------



## Jez (28/2/10)

the makeup. Live.



so awesome.


----------



## jayse (2/3/10)

Soundwave was great this year, Adelaide was much bigger then last year and unfortunately the main stage is getting out of control and the extra people made it more like the BDO and it was almost impossible to get up the front for Faith No More at the end of the day but they did sound amazing, Mike called us all a bunch of dirty skips, I am not sure what a skip is but I gather a kangroo reference. They really did sound amazing though, one strange one was they played easy but didn't play war pigs.


Seen clutch as for some reason they were on the real metal stage, great band, never heard them before but they were very old school rock, think deep purple with hints of zz top and judas priest. Classic rock stuff and really fun.

After that it was on with Messuggah ripping soundwave a new one, the metal stage this year was under cover and gave it more of a real gig feel rather then a festival sounding thing. I thought it was strange at first the real metal acts being packed of in the corner under a tent but it ended up being awesome. I think Messuggah sounded even better then they did last year at there own gig, truelly awesome gig.
After Messuggah Anthrax hit the stage with John Bush up front and they were awesome, both those bands were big highlights along with Trivium that followed.
Trivium cop some shit from some old metal fans as they do what in someways has been done before by the big four and they have a big younger crowd following but I have seen them twice now and think they are a really great band and awesome live.

Also saw arcitechs on a smaller stage and they were great, they seem to have quite a lot of the so called hard core crowd fans and my god they make you laugh with there unusual way of moshing, running around punching and kicking the air stupidly in circle pits, really funny to watch in some ways.

All in all it was a great day, so good in fact I happily drunk cans of TEDS at $7.50 a pop all day.
Very well run event, I hope next year they put more bands like Anthrax and Messuggah on to make it worth while for us old bastards.


----------



## komodo (2/3/10)

So spewing i didnt get to soundwave this year.


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/10)

Audiovent - The Energy

distortion radio is great for whipping out the old favourites. :beerbang:


----------



## Steve (4/3/10)

Stone Roses, Love Spreads


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/3/10)

Last night spent 1 and 3/4 hrs listening to Pavement at the Thebby.
It's been 11 years since they played in Adelaide and 11 years since they quit and they haven't lost anything.
Played songs from Slanted and Enchanted, Crooked Rain,Crooked Rain, Wowee Zowee, Brighten the Corners and Terror Twilight.
Absolutely brilliant gig, I love these guys. :super: 

Now I have to warm up for Dinosaur Jr on Saturday night :icon_drunk: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## bum (8/3/10)

I'm seeing Pavement on Friday. Not as stoked as I thought I'd be to be honest.

Probably just jaded over the amount of reformations in the last few years. I'd feel a bit less cynical about the whole thing if one of them would put out some new material. Just one.


----------



## Bizier (8/3/10)

Jesus, what year is it? I am having flannelbacks. It is a flashback involving flannel.


----------



## bum (13/3/10)

Pavement last night. I kinda wish I'd been able to see them either earlier in the reformation or maybe to wards the end. They were far too comfortable with the material last night. Played like millionaires. No edge whatsoever. Good set still, only omission was Grave Architecture. Choice of support was offensive.


----------



## neonmeate (13/3/10)

nice guys - art ensemble of chicago - free jazz circus interpretation of reggae

missa caput (anonymous) - gothic voices - 15th century english polyphony

radiohead - amnesiac - i still think this is their best album and i still cant figure out the time signature for pyramid song

bach well tempered clavier book 1 played by Robert Levin - a workout for the brain


----------



## bum (14/3/10)

Rage.

Some awful shit that sounds like Daft Punk but in the early 80s.

[NB: Daft Punk are awesome]


----------



## Katherine (19/3/10)

Diesel - Rewind....

Forgot how talented he is!


----------



## jlm (19/3/10)

My wife went to see the Pixies last night. They were selling CD's of the show after the show (not before oddly enough) which I just listened to. A pretty good good concept (even if the MC5/DKT3 did it a few years earlier) that left me happy that I didn't shell out the $ for a band I only have a passing interest in.


----------



## stew.w (19/3/10)

saw grinspoon last night.
they put on a kick arse show.
best concert ive been to in a while


----------



## bum (19/3/10)

What is the competition?


----------



## Siborg (20/3/10)

Sevendust - seasons... mad album


----------



## Ivan Other One (20/3/10)

The cricket on the radio,,, Aussies kickin' Kiwi butt


----------



## Bizier (21/3/10)

A Saucerful Of Secrets


----------



## Fents (21/3/10)

Lyrics Born, Later That Day


----------



## leiothrix (21/3/10)

Edenbridge, My Earth Dream.


----------



## bum (21/3/10)

Beehive and the Barracudas - Pure Commotion


----------



## Doogiechap (22/3/10)

Saw Massive Attack just over a week ago. Still have these beats and loops spinning in my head. The LED videowall blew me away. Very clever production with the melding of media and lighting combined and pristine audio. One of the best gigs I have seen which is a comment I don't dish out lightly. 
Great 40th b'day pressie


----------



## bum (22/3/10)

I've gotta say the new stuff is much better than I'd have expected - all things considered. How did it come across live?

No disrespect to the band intended of course (I'm not an idiot). Just saying that they did seem to have lost their way a bit of late.


----------



## Katherine (22/3/10)

Pixie Lott

Acoustic Cover of Use Somebody


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/3/10)

Just picked up Of Mice & Men's self titled album. On the front it said 'for fans of Bring me the Horizon and A Day to Remember'. But it's The Devil Wears Prada all over. Still pretty good.


----------



## bum (22/3/10)

Curse Ov Dialect live on RRR.

****, sounds pretty good. Coulda gone to this.


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

Deftones - Diamond Eyes album, Currently the title song "Diamond Eyes".

The new single "Rocket Skates" is something interesting from a deftones perspective, the best meoldic guitar riffs from the self titled album with neuances of white pony filtering/effects/keys. New bassist seems to be hitting the spot in the lineup too.

Get well Chi.


----------



## bum (23/3/10)

I will now sell five copies of The Three E.P.'s by The Beta Band.

If there's something inside that you wanna say
Say it, alright, I will be okay...


----------



## Doogiechap (24/3/10)

bum said:


> I've gotta say the new stuff is much better than I'd have expected - all things considered. How did it come across live?
> 
> No disrespect to the band intended of course (I'm not an idiot). Just saying that they did seem to have lost their way a bit of late.



I was a bit pensive about how things were going to translate live due to the style of music but my concerns were blown away by both the execution of their music live as well as the overall production experience. You are right about stuff like 100th Window but I have thrashed Heligoland both before and after this show and I reckon it's every bit as good as Mezzanine. The interview on JJJ the other week (worth downloading the podcast) gives a good background on their journey with NO pretention or rock star BS.


----------



## Fents (24/3/10)

Florence and The Machine and Dizzee Rascal You Got The Dirtee Love Live at The Brit Awards 2010 



sick.


----------



## bum (27/3/10)

Rush to Relax.


----------



## bum (28/3/10)

Bart Simpson - Do the Bartman

Some dickhead let Seth Green program Rage.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/10)

Kylie Minogue - Locomotion 
George Michael - Careless Whispers


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/10)

Kylie Minogue - Locomotion 
George Michael - Careless Whispers


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/3/10)

Sometimes you just gotta go back to basics to reset your mind...

Who's Best
&
Nevermind :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/10)

Doogiechap said:


> Saw Massive Attack just over a week ago. Still have these beats and loops spinning in my head. The LED videowall blew me away. Very clever production with the melding of media and lighting combined and pristine audio. One of the best gigs I have seen which is a comment I don't dish out lightly.
> Great 40th b'day pressie






bum said:


> I've gotta say the new stuff is much better than I'd have expected - all things considered. How did it come across live?
> 
> No disrespect to the band intended of course (I'm not an idiot). Just saying that they did seem to have lost their way a bit of late.



Trying hard to get into Heligoland, there's some great songs on there... but WHAT THE F##K is up with track 6, Flat of The Blade? 
Sounds like a deeply-stoned whale singing. By far the worst track I've probably ever heard... won't even call it a song. I wonder if I can speed it up...


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

I dunno, I don't mind it. Seems like an attempt to bring an IDM edge into triphop. Not entirely successful and maybe overly long but certainly of some interest and pretty far from being the worst song I've ever heard.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

Weezer - Burndt Jamb :beerbang:


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Have you heard any of their last album? Or the one before that?

Makes me want to cut my ******* ears off. How can it be that this is the same guy that wrote Pinkerton?


----------



## drsmurto (30/3/10)

Fear Factory - Mechanise :super: 

Back to their brutal best. Happy to see Dino back on deck.


----------



## Katherine (30/3/10)

The Cult are coming to PERTH! yeah!


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Don't ask me why (because I don't know) but I dug out Custard's Wisenheimer.

It has actually stood up rather well, all things considered.


----------



## Goofinder (30/3/10)

bum said:


> Don't ask me why (because I don't know) but I dug out Custard's Wisenheimer.
> 
> It has actually stood up rather well, all things considered.


Hmm, I might have to dig it out again when I get home. Haven't listened to it for a while.


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Is that so, track one?


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Hot Snakes - Audit In Progress

Man, I miss this band.


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

mclusky - C-sides


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

bum said:


> Have you heard any of their last album? Or the one before that?
> Makes me want to cut my ******* ears off. How can it be that this is the same guy that wrote Pinkerton?



I dont mind the singles that have been released on raditiude. I think its kinda like Make Believe, it sort of grows on you. 

For the Red Album, pork and beans.... :blink: Although i do like Troublemaker.


----------



## thesunsettree (30/3/10)

hi all

the mountain goats
paul dempsey
ani difranco
xavier rudd
mumford and sons
amanda palmer
antony and the johnsons
chairlift
augie march
the dresden dolls
eels
fleet foxes
glen campbell
grizzly bear
jefff buckley
the holdsteady
joan as policewoman
damien rice
john vanderslice
modest mouse
the shins
white stripes
the strokes
sleepy jackson

sorry to dribble and hate to say there is more, but thats whats on high rotation in my head at the moment

cheers
matt


----------



## Doogiechap (31/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Trying hard to get into Heligoland, there's some great songs on there... but WHAT THE F##K is up with track 6, Flat of The Blade?
> Sounds like a deeply-stoned whale singing. By far the worst track I've probably ever heard... won't even call it a song. I wonder if I can speed it up...



The first couple of times I heard it I got that too. Now that I have a better grasp in the lyrics this track almost brings me to tears. The lyrics are awesome ! (I love Guy Garvey's vocals in Elbow too).
Take a few more listens bloke. Take the story from the perspective from someone who is stuck in their situation. 



Just listening to Living Color's 2009 release "The Chair in the Doorway"
They are still as good as ever :super: .


----------



## Katherine (31/3/10)

Chris Cornell - Billie Jean


----------



## leiothrix (1/4/10)

Stream of passion - the flame within.

Prefer Embrace the storm with Anthony Lucassen's influence, but this is still pretty good.


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

Beyond Sensory Experience - Ratan


----------



## jlm (1/4/10)

bum said:


> Hot Snakes - Audit In Progress
> 
> Man, I miss this band.



I just popped this in the CD player after reading this. I don't think I've heard them in over a year..... The intro to Retrofit is massive.
On the downside I can't find my copy of Suicide Invoice and have no idea which asshole I loaned it to.


----------



## bum (1/4/10)

Did you see them when they came out?

Pretty bloody good.


----------



## redbeard (2/4/10)

Lowrider - Ode to lo : debut album (2000) stoner metal / kyuss style - awesome with trois pistoles !


----------



## jlm (2/4/10)

bum said:


> Did you see them when they came out?
> 
> Pretty bloody good.


Regretfully (Even more so after giving that album a whirl last night and again today) no. What makes it even worse is that I still remember that they did a weekday show up here and I didn't go because I was a bit tired. There's no appropriate emoticon for that.

Listened to the Saints boxed set that came out a few years ago while brewing today. There's an unreleased track on the first CD that I freak out every time I hear it......I never heard it 'til the boxed set came out.


----------



## bum (3/4/10)

In case you're interested, Hot Snakes (minus Rick) are now a band called The Night Marchers (with a dude from PCP Gangbangs on bass, Gar is on guitar in this one). They kinda suck a little though. Rick has a band called The Obits. They kinda suck a bit more. Both worth checking out just in case though.


----------



## Bizier (7/4/10)

ODB - Shimmy Shimmy Ya


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/10)

Sum 41 - Chuck
Good fun for a bit of punk rock.


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

ELO - Eldoraro
Focus - Moving Waves
David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
Focus - Focus 3
And to finish off (maybe)
Yes - Tales from Topographic Oceans

Guess what state of mind I'm in tonight  

Campbell
still batching and loving it


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

Genesis - Wind and Wuthering


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

Cheese - Crackers


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

Afterglow - Aural Sex


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

Genesis - A Trick of the Tail


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon


----------



## bum (14/4/10)

stillscottish said:


> Guess what state of mind I'm in tonight


 
I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say 'nostalgic'.


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/10)

and Cheese


----------



## BEC26 (14/4/10)

One from 1980

Goldrush Live at Last!

Tommy &Phil Emmanuel. Just got from TE's website. $20 delivered

Been about 18years since I last heard it.

Anyone else here remember it??

Love it!

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (15/4/10)

Hatfield and the North - 1st album


----------



## stillscottish (15/4/10)

Eno - Here Come the Warm Jets


----------



## stillscottish (15/4/10)

Dido - Safe Trip Home

Going to bed with a warm, safe fuzzy ...............


----------



## JestersDarts (15/4/10)

Just listened to Surfer Blood - Astro Coast

cool album


----------



## leiothrix (15/4/10)

Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill

. . . **** yeah :super:


----------



## Adamt (16/4/10)

Manticle?

New video from Finntroll a week ago! And a brilliant music video at that.


----------



## Jazman (16/4/10)

type o negative

RIP Peter Steele


----------



## manticle (16/4/10)

Adamt said:


> Manticle?
> 
> New video from Finntroll a week ago! And a brilliant music video at that.





Cheers Adam. Loading it up now (slow internet).

Currently listening to a rehearsal of my recent live set. Any dark ambient/ambient industrial fans who brew all grain beer out there?

Just finished watching. Reaffirms why I can dislike most metal yet love this band.


----------



## bum (17/4/10)

Rage.

New Pendulum.

Have they always sounded like an even shittier version of Muse? 'Cos the people who usually talk about them led me to believe they were an entirely other kind of shitty.


----------



## bum (17/4/10)

Rage.



WTF? 

NSFW


----------



## Fents (18/4/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> New Pendulum.
> 
> Have they always sounded like an even shittier version of Muse? 'Cos the people who usually talk about them led me to believe they were an entirely other kind of shitty.



Only started sounding shit since they made their new fandangled stadium rock band. when they were producing drum n bass they were amazing imo. Look up tunes like Vault, Spiral and even Another Planet on youtube. They were the new thing dnb needed but they got to big and the dnb fans chewed them up and spat them out the other end (have a search for their epic hollier than dnb thread on DogsOnAcid.com), they sold out and cashed in on their now DnB stadium rockand are all rockstar like now.


----------



## petesbrew (19/4/10)

Fents said:


> Only started sounding shit since they made their new fandangled stadium rock band. when they were producing drum n bass they were amazing imo. Look up tunes like Vault, Spiral and even Another Planet on youtube. They were the new thing dnb needed but they got to big and the dnb fans chewed them up and spat them out the other end (have a search for their epic hollier than dnb thread on DogsOnAcid.com), they sold out and cashed in on their now DnB stadium rockand are all rockstar like now.


Don't mind them, but whenever I hear pendulum, Id describe them as circus techno.
Makes me think of being at the circus and watching 20 clowns climbing out of a WRX.

Just listening to Groove Armada - Black Light
This album gets better with each listen.


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/4/10)

Of mice & men


----------



## glennheinzel (28/4/10)

Ministry - New World Order. I didn't really think much of this song until I saw them at the Big Day Out in 1995...


----------



## clifftiger (30/4/10)

Rukh said:


> Ministry - New World Order. I didn't really think much of this song until I saw them at the Big Day Out in 1995...





Nice Rukh, nice. Al Jourgensen is one crazy dude - The live album "In Case You Didn't Feel Like Showing Up" has a permanent place in my car CD changer.


----------



## Fents (30/4/10)

Guru - Jazzamatazz - Loungin



RIP Guru you will be solrley missed. Gifted Unlimited Ryhmes Universal


----------



## petesbrew (3/5/10)

Rukh said:


> Ministry - New World Order. I didn't really think much of this song until I saw them at the Big Day Out in 1995...



Back in the good ole days at Moore Park. How awesome.


----------



## kevo (3/5/10)

The Break.

Surf Rock.


----------



## manticle (3/5/10)

Kevo - your avatar displays one of the best albums that band ever put out (possibly the best) but I struggle to listen to my old tapes and can't help but associate the politician with the musician.

Nice choice anyay - dirty almost punky Aussie Garage rock with a point.


----------



## Dave70 (5/5/10)

Meshuggah - Obzen.

Looks like:







Sounds like:  

Any frustrated drummers, (me), will appreciate the kick drumming on this track is other worldly.


I just love a band who can submit you with the use of polyrythm's, syncopation and yelling.


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/10)

Just bought their second DVD, new one out later this year.


----------



## MitchDudarko (7/5/10)

As soon as the shops open, I'm off to get that Meshuggah album. They've come so far since Destroy, Erase, Improve


----------



## kevo (7/5/10)

manticle said:


> Kevo - your avatar displays one of the best albums that band ever put out (possibly the best) but I struggle to listen to my old tapes and can't help but associate the politician with the musician.
> 
> Nice choice anyay - dirty almost punky Aussie Garage rock with a point.



The great thing about the Break is that it's almost the Oils, but with no lyrics and no agenda (seemingly).

Just some great musicians playing some great music. I haven't listened to much Oils for a long time now - but tend to focus more on the music than the lyrics now anyway. the musicianship is excellent, that's what drew me to the Oils in the first place - not the politics.

A pity, as he has a lot to offer I think, but hard to shake off the past.


----------



## Fourstar (7/5/10)

Saves The Day - Can't Stay The Same 

Cant wait for the new album :beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (8/5/10)

Beasts of Burbon - Black Milk

Atomic Bitchwax - Atomic Bitchwax


----------



## leiothrix (9/5/10)

Delain - April Rain.


----------



## manticle (9/5/10)

Finntroll - Fodosagan


----------



## jiesu (9/5/10)

Angus and Julia Stone - Down the way
Gorgeous album if your into chilled out aussie modern folk



Gorillaz - Plastic Beach 
(Stylo is an awesome song, Super fast jellyfish is allright, the rest is pretty damn average)


----------



## Bizier (10/5/10)

> RIP Peter Steele


Wow, I even have October Rust somewhere... Sorry Peter, I might wait a few years to break that out.



> RIP Guru you will be solrley missed. Gifted Unlimited Ryhmes Universal


I called my last brew "Daily Operation" Pale. We lost a legend there.


----------



## Jazman (17/5/10)

Holy diver album one of the best of the late ronnie james dio Rip ronnie yougaves us some awesome music


----------



## jayse (17/5/10)

Massive metal news.

Saw him with Heaven and Hell and was one of the best concerts ever, his stage presence was unreal. End of another era and sad news.


----------



## Dave70 (17/5/10)

**** me - we were only saying last Saturday night while watching him in 'A headbangers journey' he's one of those metal guys who'll be around for ever. Seemed like a genuinely nice guy to.


...dam...


http://www.ronniejamesdio.com/


----------



## theMISSIONARY (22/5/10)

FINNTROLL - Solsagan


----------



## manticle (24/5/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> FINNTROLL - Solsagan




Finntroll are great. Hadn't seen that clip. Cheers 


Anita Lane - Bella Ciao

Also about to be played: Nathan Hollywood - Red Night falling


----------



## Dave70 (25/5/10)

Opeth, just can't get enough of that Swedish, progressive, death metal, folk, rock, jazz and blues fusion.


----------



## bum (25/5/10)

Gonjasufi - A Sufi And A Killer

I've had this one for a while but only really sat down with it the last couple days. It is pretty decent. Not mind blowing but still the best thing so far this year, probably.

And what happened to Faux Pas? Last record he was doing stuff no one else was doing (except maybe Qua, a bit) and no he's doing the same 80s shit everyone else has been doing for what seems like since the 70s.


----------



## MitchDudarko (26/5/10)

Slipknot. RIP Paul Gray


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> Slipknot. RIP Paul Gray



I tell you this.
If that autopsy comes back as death by 'natural causes', I'll grind up my Slipknot cd's and use them in my next mash. (at 66.6 deg of course..)


----------



## MitchDudarko (26/5/10)

Dave70 said:


> I tell you this.
> If that autopsy comes back as death by 'natural causes', I'll grind up my Slipknot cd's and use them in my next mash. (at 66.6 deg of course..)




Agreed.


----------



## petesbrew (26/5/10)

2010 Eurovision Final 
This Sunday night 7:30pm on SBS.

Bring it the F##k on. :super: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> 2010 Eurovision Final
> This Sunday night 7:30pm on SBS.
> 
> Bring it the F##k on. :super: :beer: :lol:



Unless _Rammstein_ are finalists, I cant see myself staying at home for that one..


----------



## Weizguy (26/5/10)

Ween - their debut album enitled "God, Ween, Satan - the Oneness".


----------



## Katherine (26/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Ween - their debut album enitled "God, Ween, Satan - the Oneness".




I love The Mollusk!


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (28/5/10)

The Rolling Stones. Re-issue of Exile On Main Street.

Finally sounding how it always shold have. Top job done on re-mastering!
The bonus disc is a cracker  !!! The DVD is great, the photo book brilliant, but the best bit is the re-issued double LP vinyl.

Really brings it home why it is one of the best albums by any band ever! A true classic, well worth the $180 paid! (just hope my wife doesn't find out :huh: )


----------



## mikem108 (28/5/10)

Exile on Main st Remastered
I agree, awesome job on the remastering.

Tame Impala new album also rocks


----------



## Fourstar (28/5/10)

Dave70 said:


> I tell you this.
> If that autopsy comes back as death by 'natural causes', I'll grind up my Slipknot cd's and use them in my next mash. (at 66.6 deg of course..)



Atleast its better than lynched in a wardrobe whilst undertaking a sexual act.


----------



## mjfs (28/5/10)

The Zombies : Live at the BCC! **** yeah sublime


----------



## bum (29/5/10)

Willie Nelson - Opportunity to Cry

Man, I forgot how good this song is. Very Buddy Holly.


----------



## bum (30/5/10)

I'm not even joking.

Some BULLSHIT ******* BULLSHIT song by Soulja Boy and A-Rab was on Rage and it put me in the worst mood. Who the ******* CHRIST is listening Yah Trick Yah ******* BULLSHIT?

This is not some Bum-is-an-old-man thing. Proof:  See how long you last without punching walls.


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (1/6/10)

Who the ******* CHRIST is listening Yah Trick Yah ******* BULLSHIT?

Try hard little Teenie boppers I suspect :icon_vomit:


----------



## petesbrew (1/6/10)

bum said:


> I'm not even joking.
> 
> Some BULLSHIT ******* BULLSHIT song by Soulja Boy and A-Rab was on Rage and it put me in the worst mood. Who the ******* CHRIST is listening Yah Trick Yah ******* BULLSHIT?
> 
> This is not some Bum-is-an-old-man thing. Proof:  See how long you last without punching walls.



So you watched the whole clip right, Bum? Glutton for punishment.

Back to real music...

Pendulum - Immersion
UNKLE - Where Did The Night Fall
Faithless - The Dance (You just gotta love a song called "Tweak Your Nipple")


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/10)

mjfs said:


> The Zombies : Live at the BCC! **** yeah sublime



Unbelievable, :blink: a couple of hours ago I was cleaning the kitchen and as usual when I am doing something excruciatingly boring like cleaning, my mind wandered and I started humming "She's not there". Now there's a rave from the grave. Don't tell me they are still alive, they were big when I was 16 and I have a seniors card now, so they would have to be Mick Jagger's age at least. I take it we're talking the same Zombies here.


----------



## Fents (1/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Pendulum - Immersion
> UNKLE - Where Did The Night Fall



Thoughts on these two mate?

heard some absolute belters off the new pendy album but cannot for the life of me stand that prick singing whining on the microphone.


----------



## petesbrew (1/6/10)

Fents said:


> Thoughts on these two mate?
> 
> heard some absolute belters off the new pendy album but cannot for the life of me stand that prick singing whining on the microphone.



Really enjoy this one over Silico. I don't mind his singing, it's the drum machine which gets to me... I think I mentioned in a previous post, it sounds like circus techno.)

UNKLE, only given it one shot so far, but it was a good un.


----------



## Snow (1/6/10)

mjfs said:


> The Zombies : Live at the BCC! **** yeah sublime



I work for Brisbane City Council. Exactly which zombies are you referring to? There are so many here.........












:lol:


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/10)

bum said:


> I'm not even joking.
> 
> Some BULLSHIT ******* BULLSHIT song by Soulja Boy and A-Rab was on Rage and it put me in the worst mood. Who the ******* CHRIST is listening Yah Trick Yah ******* BULLSHIT?
> 
> This is not some Bum-is-an-old-man thing. Proof:  See how long you last without punching walls.





....that was abhorrent.....


He should take Ice T's sage advice.


----------



## Fourstar (2/6/10)

Rutherglen Rambler said:


> Who the ******* CHRIST is listening Yah Trick Yah ******* BULLSHIT?
> 
> Try hard little Teenie boppers I suspect :icon_vomit:




haha did anyone notice how ghetto his house is and the inside looks like Bruce Waynes mansion!?! haha! 

"Throw some D's on it! " :blink: 

The only thing i can think of while listening to this song rant is:


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/10)

Fourstar said:


> haha did anyone notice how ghetto his house is and the inside looks like Bruce Waynes mansion!?! haha!
> 
> "Throw some D's on it! " :blink:
> 
> The only thing i can think of while listening to this song rant is:


Just watched a snippet of it. Not so much Punching walls as shaking my head thinking "WTFF"
Ho- ly cr- ap... TIMMY'S right on the money. YAA YAAA. 

Better pull out my guitar and start practicing for the X Factor Auditions... if this shit can get airtime... actually I don't even need my guitar.


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Just watched a snippet of it. Not so much Punching walls as shaking my head thinking "WTFF"
> Ho- ly cr- ap... TIMMY'S right on the money. YAA YAAA.
> 
> Better pull out my guitar and start practicing for the X Factor Auditions... if this shit can get airtime... actually I don't even need my guitar.



Or practice..


----------



## petesbrew (7/6/10)

Dave70 said:


> Or practice..


Hell yeah, I'm good to go.

Off on tangent, driving on the weekend being tortured by nova. Brian McFadden's song came on. 
100% Autotune. He didn't turn it off.

Like I said, I'm GOOD to go.... reckon the chicken dance will get me through to the semi's.

With a little bit o this, 
an a little bit o that, 
and a nanananana 
(clap clap clap clap)

When McFadden has a sledge, I can say "at least I don't need autotune, ya dick!"


----------



## theMISSIONARY (7/6/10)

MMMMWWWWAAAAAAARRRRRRHHHH!!!!!!!!! its just as well my Kids can Run Fast!!!!! the Troll inside gets Hungry!


----------



## manticle (7/6/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> MMMMWWWWAAAAAAARRRRRRHHHH!!!!!!!!! its just as well my Kids can Run Fast!!!!! the Troll inside gets Hungry!




AdamT linked to a new FT video that is without a doubt the best metal video since trollhammaren.

Most metal vids are dreadfully awful cliches. This one is not.



> Manticle?
> 
> New video from Finntroll a week ago! And a brilliant music video at that.




Me? Listening to finntroll, Nathan Hollywood: http://www.myspace.com/nathanhollywood 

and

November Novelet:


----------



## redbeard (7/6/10)

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Celtic pop-punk metal circus music...I hope this is some joke I just don't get.


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Celtic pop-punk metal circus music...I hope this is some joke I just don't get.




What is?


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Finntroll


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

I see. Finnish folk metal mate. Not a lot of the celtic about it. As for jokes - they take themselves a little less seriously than most metal acts. A mixture of traditional folk, black metal, drinking songs and nordic mythology, great on a winter's night with a big tankard of something frothy.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Under Bergets Rot and Trollhammaren (66% of my Finntroll experience) have A LOT of Celtic in them. Prob more Celtic than metal to be frank.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/10)

If you want Celtic go for 
Alestorm and Eluveitie  

Personally i like the Finnish metal/folk Metal 

Korpiklaani
Ensiferum
Finntroll
Amon Amarth

:beer:


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Went to the first Korpiklaani song YouTube threw at me. Celtic as ****.

Then I Googled "folk metal" - every description I read used the word "Celtic". They might be from Finland but the folk music they are playing is Celtic in origin.

As am I.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Went to the first Korpiklaani song YouTube threw at me. Celtic as ****.
> 
> Then I Googled "folk metal" - every description I read used the word "Celtic". They might be from Finland but the folk music they are playing is Celtic in origin.
> 
> As am I.




Only problem is Celts have never been part of Finnish culture  Korpiklaani is about Finnish culture not to be confused with Scandinavia(Norway,Sweden,Denmark) even in Scandinavia there is really only Norway that had or has any Celtic influence 

How ever "Style" wise Finnish folk metal and "Celtic Metal" will sound similar but the lyrics and language will be some what different.....but its all good

look on youtube for Waylander they are a "Celtic metal" band


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

bum said:


> They might be from Finland but the folk music they are playing is Celtic in origin.




Um.......it might remind you of celtic or sound celtic to your ears but everything I've ever read about korpiklaani and finntroll suggests there music has a heavy basis in Finnish folk including things like yoiking and Sami influences and finnish folk culture, mythology and history.

Anyway only two metal bands I've ever been able to stomach so whatever their musical roots I'm happy to sink many a pint to their songs.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

It makes me feel like a complete douche every time I pull this argument but here goes anyway...it's not just my ears but my tertiary musicology education telling me this is music is based in Celtic folk music. Dunno why you guys are talking about geography. Sure, I can hear some of that Finnish hoompa (or whatever) shit in Trollfinn but it is still heavily Celtic in nature (and that hoompa(?) stuff is hardly folk music anyway).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/6/10)

bum said:


> It makes me feel like a complete douche every time I pull this argument but here goes anyway...it's not just my ears but my tertiary musicology education telling me this is music is based in Celtic folk music. Dunno why you guys are talking about geography. Sure, I can hear some of that Finnish hoompa (or whatever) shit in Trollfinn but it is still heavily Celtic in nature (and that hoompa(?) stuff is hardly folk music anyway).




what is folk music anyway?

Finnish is about the lyrics man

Ei tm tytt, ei tm tytt
ky joka pojan rekeen.
Ei tm tytt, ei tm tytt 
kay joka pojan rekeen,
:,: ennenkuin ajaa, liinakkovarsa 
pappani oven eteen. :,: 

:,: Pappani talo kivinen talo 
heilani talo puinen, :,:
:,: en ole tytt poikain tytt 
vaikk' olen naurusuinen. :,:

:,: Istutin oksan vaahteran oksan,
taisikin olla tammi. :,: 
:,: harvoin sua nhd saan, 
muistella useammin. :,: 

:,: Heilani jtti hyvsti jtti, 
kielsi hn suremasta, :,: 
:,: kielsi hn toisten poikain kanssa 
seurustelemasta. :,: 

:,: Tuolta se nkyy punanen talo 
valkean talon takaa, :,: 
:,: valkean talon vieterisohvas 
tn tytn heili makaa. :,: 

:,: Pelimanni se perpenkill 
soitteli haitarilla, :,: 
:,: Sotkamon Jussi hilsunsa kanssa 
nytti niin mukavalta. :,: 



now that's what I mean. :icon_cheers: 


(what are these blokes smoking ......)


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/10)

bum said:


> It makes me feel like a complete douche every time I pull this argument but here goes anyway...it's not just my ears but my tertiary musicology education telling me this is music is based in Celtic folk music. Dunno why you guys are talking about geography. Sure, I can hear some of that Finnish hoompa (or whatever) shit in Trollfinn but it is still heavily Celtic in nature (and that hoompa(?) stuff is hardly folk music anyway).



What is Celtic folk?, what is Finnish folk?, what is Germanic Folk? to me its music that has lyrics with meaning from those ethnic back grounds.......so that's where the Geography(yes that was me) comes into it


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

bum said:


> It makes me feel like a complete douche every time I pull this argument but here goes anyway...it's not just my ears but my tertiary musicology education telling me this is music is based in Celtic folk music. Dunno why you guys are talking about geography. Sure, I can hear some of that Finnish hoompa (or whatever) shit in Trollfinn but it is still heavily Celtic in nature (and that hoompa(?) stuff is hardly folk music anyway).



I wasn't talking about geography but about what I've read about the bands and where their musical influences come from. Koorpiklaani used to be known as Shamaani duo (later shaman) and were essentially (according to what I've read) a finnish folk outfit who moved into metal. If you have some expertise in musicology that encompasses celtic and finnish then I'm happy to defer to that because I have none.

I do have some finnish folk CDs from the smithsonian which I admit sound very little like the folky parts of either band - either way I still enjoy the two bands and they are definitely not to be taken completely seriously (look up korpiklaani - wooden pints for a giggle).

Yoik


----------



## Pennywise (8/6/10)

Screaming Jets, awesome band.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Fuuuck. Typed out a longish response but Firefox lost it on me. Short version.
<br>
Fats, your question is a fair one in general but Humppa (now that I think a bit harder about the spelling) was a jazz based form (if memory serves). Jazz is a pretty modern invention.
<br>
Manticle, I must admit that my studies did not touch on Suomi folk in the slightest (but if you wanna know anything about Gamelan I'm your man) but I'm not sure there is anything in Finland's history that would explain such a strong Celtic influence. It should also be said that the course did not touch on folk-metal either but the small reading I've done in relation to this conversation suggests the genre is deeply rooted in Celtic folk - to the point of being almost ubiquitous.

(It should be pointed out that no-one should ask me about gamelan as it is awful and I hated studying it with all my black, little heart.)


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

bum said:


> Manticle, I must admit that my studies did not touch on Suomi folk in the slightest (but if you wanna know anything about Gamelan I'm your man) but I'm not sure there is anything in Finland's history that would explain such a strong Celtic influence. It should also be said that the course did not touch on folk-metal either but the small reading I've done in relation to this conversation suggests the genre is deeply rooted in Celtic folk - to the point of being almost ubiquitous.



Main question being - (curiosity only - I couldn't give a rat's arse about the cultural purity of either band) - how likely is it that history brought a little bit of finnish influence to celtic music rather than the other way round?

I'd like to hear an american old timey influenced folk metal band.

And a romainian one.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

manticle said:


> Main question being - (curiosity only - I couldn't give a rat's arse about the cultural purity of either band) - how likely is it that history brought a little bit of finnish influence to celtic music rather than the other way round?
> 
> I'd like to hear an american old timey influenced folk metal band.
> 
> And a romainian one.


 

I'm no Anthropologist but I'm not aware of any sort of contact with the Celts that would have resulted in so profound a cultural influence. 

I'm pretty sure Ice-T tried to do a "black" metal band in the 90s. I did a quick google on the term "gypsy metal" (sure such a thing would exist). YouTubing the first return resulted in me hearing some weak as piss, watered down version of black metal. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

Scandinavia had a reasonable influx of traffic into bits of the UK pretty early on didn't they? Reasonable assumption [if granted] that finnish made its way down the continent, then that continent's influence made its way overseas.

I may be confusing 'celts' with 'sandals' and 'scandinavia' with 'denim wardrobe'. Also reasonably long bow as I have little basis for any of it- just an idea that I might research a little when I have the headspace for it.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/10)

:lol: closest thing to ROFL in the smiley's yes i have a pet "thing" for Anthropology Scandinavia(Norway raided England for Slaves pre 1000AD although it was not England back then lol) yes the Celt's had an influence there but any farther of Norway east they didn't  

Still it sounds good......and my Coopers real Ale tastes Farking good :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (8/6/10)

Chance the finns influenced Norway before they left home?

100:1

or 6:5?

Now listening to Diamanda Galas - Sono l'antichristo. Have a radiointerview in a couple of hours so putting togeteher some of my own music, music from collaborating with my oartner and music that's influenced us both over years.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/10)

manticle said:


> Chance the finns influenced Norway before they left home?
> 
> 100:1
> 
> or 6:5?




Nah mate Finns came from the east(except a small part of the south east that are Swedish) they are of Baltic/sami extract any where to the west(Sweden/Norway) they are Germanic or Germanic/Celtic(Norway) they "so called most Celtic" places are Scotland Ireland Switzerland France Spain(but the Arabs invaded and killed most of the Celts) Ireland is second because the Vikings(even tho they where "so called" kicked out more politics) settled Ireland(Dublin is a Viking city) unlike the Scottish highlands.......but now I'm rambling


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

manticle said:


> Have a radiointerview in a couple of hours


 
Considering the time of day, I'm gonna guess this is live to air and not pre-record. Would love to know which station and what time. PM is okay if you don't want to put it out there. I promise not to break your stuff down into some socio-economic shit.


----------



## bum (8/6/10)

Doooooouchebag.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (9/6/10)

Ok non-folk metal......non-anthro etc music

Dont call me Dude!


----------



## manticle (9/6/10)

bum said:


> Considering the time of day, I'm gonna guess this is live to air and not pre-record. Would love to know which station and what time. PM is okay if you don't want to put it out there. I promise not to break your stuff down into some socio-economic shit.



Sorry mate - missed this until I returned home. Yes it was live to air - 96.5 fm (infectious unease is the show).

Music related (I make ambient industrial by myself and with my partner (both of us interviewed)


----------



## bum (9/6/10)

I know you do, which is why I wanted to listen.

How'd it go?


----------



## manticle (9/6/10)

Hard to tell because you can't hear yourself. OK I think. Not sure if it was recorded or not (don't think so).


----------



## bum (9/6/10)

I already checked the station and show's webpages and neither do podcasts. The show was probably logged but they wouldn't keep logs all that long, I suppose.


----------



## petesbrew (9/6/10)

Lesson in Death Metal

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html


----------



## Pennywise (9/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Lesson in Death Metal
> 
> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html




:lol: That dude reminds me of the singer from The Darkness


----------



## Katherine (9/6/10)

Blondie is touring I would love to see her but the ticket prices are silly and after paying $120 to see the Cult which was a huge disappointment he was so gig unfit! The rest of the band were good except for Duffy's dummy spit! Im borking at paying such a high price to make there retirement more comfortable.


----------



## manticle (12/6/10)

Here's one for Bum



Actually two:


----------



## MVZOOM (13/6/10)

Def Leppard - Hysteria. Turned up to 11 while I mopped the floors yesterday morning. Even had the neighbours rockin' out... I love the Hills sometimes!


----------



## MVZOOM (14/6/10)

The Offspring.., Listen to Dexter Howl.


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

petesbrew said:


> Lesson in Death Metal
> 
> http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html



Funny shit


----------



## DUANNE (3/7/10)

got the new parkway drive cd crankin now. fukn good is all i will say


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

Slayer, Seasons In The Abyss. Only their best song ever

Edit:


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

Nah. This one.


----------



## Flippo (3/7/10)

Katie said:


> Blondie is touring I would love to see her but the ticket prices are silly and after paying $120 to see the Cult which was a huge disappointment he was so gig unfit! The rest of the band were good except for Duffy's dummy spit! Im borking at paying such a high price to make there retirement more comfortable.



I went and saw The Cult too Katie, and after small child almost weeing my pants excitedness, gotta say I was quite let down. The excitement was only propped up by the fact that I was seeing "The Cult", a band that I had listened to and loved for so many years. You mentioned that Duffy had a dummy spit, where did you see them? cause at the Sydney show, Astbury went all rock star and cracked the shits during the first song, threw his mike down and stormed off leaving the band to finish the song as an instrumental. I mentioned this to an aquaintence who saw them in Melbourne and he said Astury did pretty much the same thing during that show as well. Either he hated his sound guy/s or he was carrying on like a proper fuckwit. And what's with a northern monkey speaking with a yank accent? I've met heaps of Northerners over the years and if there's an accent that a type of people will NOT lose it's a northern English one. Even if they wanted to. As it happens, my mate that I went with, who is a "to and from" first saw The Cult 26 years ago, and has seen them literally......heaps of times since, and he said that's the worst show he's ever seen them do.

Maybe it's time to hang up the gear boys. Not before you fleece unsuspecting punters 120 a go first


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/10)

bum said:


> Nah. This one.





:lol: Gold


----------



## levin_ae92 (4/7/10)

Yeah new parkway drive is awesome, but sadly I like horizons better, so deep blue wont be making it into the coveted glove box collection


----------



## Pennywise (4/7/10)

Had a look a a few of their other ones, Angel Of Death is by far the best one.


----------



## Bizier (4/7/10)

bum said:


> Nah. This one.





I was hesitant for the first three seconds, but that is awesome.


----------



## Bizier (4/7/10)

I just got the El-P - High Water album and have been digging it. It is cool if you like both abstract hip hop and undergroundish jazz, which I do, but it is definitely not aimed at pleasing the masses.


----------



## Doogiechap (4/7/10)

bum said:


> Nah. This one.




Pure Gold :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/10)

Well while we're having a chuckle at folks doing doing funny shit with other peoples songs:


----------



## manticle (8/7/10)

Coil: Musick to play in the dark (Vol I)


----------



## leiothrix (8/7/10)

Edenbridge - Solitaire.

A bit same-old, still worth listening to though.

And I got a signed CD, so that helps


----------



## mikem108 (9/7/10)

For a laugh, bluegrass tributes to famous bands
Iron Horse, Bluegrass tribute to Guns and Roses and Metallica
Hayseed Dixie, Bluegrass versions of ACDC songs, TNT is great...oink, oink
Strummin with the Devil, Bluegrass versions of Van Halen songs
and one with Led Zep songs done in the same style

Rodrigo Y Gabriela 11:11... not bluegrass!


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (9/7/10)

mikem108 said:


> For a laugh, bluegrass tributes to famous bands
> Iron Horse, Bluegrass tribute to Guns and Roses and Metallica
> Hayseed Dixie, Bluegrass versions of ACDC songs, TNT is great...oink, oink
> Strummin with the Devil, Bluegrass versions of Van Halen songs
> ...



Have you heard Me First & The Gimme Gimme's?

Punk versions of many classic / daggy / old songs. Pure gold :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

Another perspective: when I go to the US and am obliged to go on (often lengthy) car trips with my SIL. One of the only 2 CDs she will listen to is by Me First and The Gimme Gimmes. It is probably the most objectionable music I have ever heard. It makes me want to tear my face off.


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (10/7/10)

bum said:


> Another perspective: when I go to the US and am obliged to go on (often lengthy) car trips with my SIL. One of the only 2 CDs she will listen to is by Me First and The Gimme Gimmes. It is probably the most objectionable music I have ever heard. It makes me want to tear my face off.




Shit mate, sorry that I might like something that you don't like! Next time I will make sure I send you a PM to make sure you approve first before i have the audacity to post anything here.

Maybe you should change your name to Grumpy bum, a bit more appropriate I think!


----------



## seravitae (10/7/10)

Fents said:


> i went to high school with paso bionic and his bro! just name dropping really u know......
> 
> very talented lads, used to be a wall across the road from the school they would piece most weeekends, crazy artwork.
> 
> also loved his input into the early TZU stuff before they became a bit more commercial.


Are TZU that crazy group of strange rappers that don't really rap and sorta just yell stuff, and often wear extremely strange outfits on stage? (garbage bags, costumes, duct tape) - and no, i'm not referring to MZO, which are equally as wierd but certainly not rappers.

edit: Ah yes, i know i recognised them, i remember seeing curse ov dialect live.


----------



## bum (10/7/10)

I take issue with your suggestion that Curse Ov Dialect don't really rap. Vulk Makedonski is far and way the most technically proficient MC this country has ever produced. August the 2nd is basically a Del the Funky Homosapien clone and not much of a shouter. Atarungi is a strange one, always thought he was a waste of time til the last album - he's really come into his own on this one, his writing is developing into something really interesting and often challenging. Raceless...he's probably what you're talking about. But. But you really need to see them lots and listen to their records lots to get his genius. Took me a long time and I've been a huge fan of these guys for years. The thing about Raceless is that he will never deliver the same verse the same way twice. Sure, none of those deliveries will be particularly amazing but being so stylistically loose and never utterly losing track is pretty impressive.

Rutherglenn Rambler, come here. Mummy kiss it all better. Man up. Why is it that noobs here can't handle a different opinion anymore? I've been in more fights here in the last couple weeks than back when I was actually looking for fights.


----------



## Pennywise (10/7/10)

Rutherglen Rambler said:


> Shit mate, sorry that I might like something that you don't like! Next time I will make sure I send you a PM to make sure you approve first before i have the audacity to post anything here.
> 
> Maybe you should change your name to Grumpy bum, a bit more appropriate I think!




:huh:


----------



## Pennywise (10/7/10)

Best pantera live song ever


----------



## MitchDudarko (11/7/10)

bum said:


> Another perspective: when I go to the US and am obliged to go on (often lengthy) car trips with my SIL. One of the only 2 CDs she will listen to is by Me First and The Gimme Gimmes. It is probably the most objectionable music I have ever heard. It makes me want to tear my face off.




This made me laugh. I feel the same way if I have to listen to Metallica's 'Enter Sandman' It was a great song in 1990, but I've already heard it one thousand times too many.


----------



## seravitae (11/7/10)

bum said:


> I take issue with your suggestion that Curse Ov Dialect don't really rap. Vulk Makedonski is far and way the most technically proficient MC this country has ever produced. August the 2nd is basically a Del the Funky Homosapien clone and not much of a shouter. Atarungi is a strange one, always thought he was a waste of time til the last album - he's really come into his own on this one, his writing is developing into something really interesting and often challenging. Raceless...he's probably what you're talking about. But. But you really need to see them lots and listen to their records lots to get his genius. Took me a long time and I've been a huge fan of these guys for years. The thing about Raceless is that he will never deliver the same verse the same way twice. Sure, none of those deliveries will be particularly amazing but being so stylistically loose and never utterly losing track is pretty impressive.
> 
> Rutherglenn Rambler, come here. Mummy kiss it all better. Man up. Why is it that noobs here can't handle a different opinion anymore? I've been in more fights here in the last couple weeks than back when I was actually looking for fights.


I got their genius when I saw them, very clever, and yes, i'm not all up on rap lingo, so it seemed they weren't "rapping" at least not conventionally, but yes, enjoyed their set very much.


----------



## bum (11/7/10)

sera said:


> it seemed they weren't "rapping" at least not conventionally


 
Well, I can't disagree with that.


----------



## drsmurto (11/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Best pantera live song ever




Saw the Big Four Live at the cinema last night. Filmed in Sofia, Bulgaria a few weeks ago.

Anthrax, Megadeth, Slayer and Metallica.

Towards the end of the Metallica set all the members of Anthrax and Megadeth (yes, Dave Mustaine and James Hetfield on the same stage) plus the drummer from Slayer (not sure why the rest of Slayer didnt join them) joined Metallica on stage to belt out Diamond Head's 'Am i evil'.

All that for the paltry sum of $25. 4 hours of metal mayhem. :super:


----------



## jayse (12/7/10)

Hey I was there too on saturday night Dr Smurto supprised we didn't cross paths at the bar, was a pretty good show, fave bit would have been when Anthrax did the Dio tribute heaven and hell.
We were right up the front which was pretty shit seats and there was no stereo image just a rather average mono sound, still was a good night out.


----------



## DU99 (12/7/10)

http://flash.arn.com.au/gold1043.html


----------



## Bizier (12/7/10)

The last few weeks I have been listening to old J-Live. I know he has always been a super solid NYC head, but one day I was listening to Beat Junkies vol.1 where Babu has two copies of Braggin Writes, and I just had to listen to it over and over and over. Textbook hip hop.

Tonight I have been listening to Mobb Deep - The Infamous... makes me want to start scheming to get green (can Aussie's rap about scheming to get blue swimmers, lobsters and bananas?) more than brewing beer, but I guess life is all about balance.


----------



## Pennywise (13/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Saw the Big Four Live at the cinema last night. Filmed in Sofia, Bulgaria a few weeks ago.
> 
> Anthrax, Megadeth, Slayer and Metallica.
> 
> ...




Am I jelous, yes, I am


----------



## drsmurto (13/7/10)

jayse said:


> Hey I was there too on saturday night Dr Smurto supprised we didn't cross paths at the bar, was a pretty good show, fave bit would have been when Anthrax did the Dio tribute heaven and hell.
> We were right up the front which was pretty shit seats and there was no stereo image just a rather average mono sound, still was a good night out.



Was in the middle and had mates with aisle seats who did the right thing and fetched me beer. I think being further back the sound was better although megadeth sounded like the treble was way too high. I've been watching a few DVDs on Metallica on the Death Magnetic tour from early this year and very happy to see them playing a lot of the old stuff and plenty of the NWOBHM covers (Diamond Head, Budgie etc)



Homebrewer79 said:


> Am I jelous, yes, I am



Plenty of songs from the concert on youtube. :super:


----------



## Pennywise (13/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Plenty of songs from the concert on youtube. :super:




Thank's, I know what I'll be doing whilst I make dinner tonight :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

Battles - Mirrored
It's like Sigur Ros getting f##ked by The Mars Volta.


----------



## bum (25/7/10)

Is anyone else watching Rage? I really could live without knowing what Z Trip liked in primary school. This is _horrendous shit_.


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

Saw a bit - reminded me of why I don't often watch Rage.

Listening to - Yen Pox: New Dark Age


----------



## bum (28/7/10)

The Lazy Susans - Shangri-La

First spin in years. Underrated as ****. Absolutely brilliant pop record.


----------



## Bribie G (28/7/10)

Rain on the tin verandah roof. Almost forgot what it sounded like.


----------



## Shed101 (28/7/10)

BribieG said:


> Rain on the tin verandah roof. Almost forgot what it sounded like.



True. It was hammering it down earlier. And we were almost at the point of having to pay for water!!!

But now it's stopped I can hear a couple of recent purchases:

Soil & 'Pimps' Session - 6 (high energy Japanese jazz)

Half Seas Over - Half Seas Over (Elan Mehler and Adam McBride-Smith in damn good down tempo ... erm ... jazz h34r: )


----------



## mikem108 (29/7/10)

This weeks playlist
Lou Reed -Coney Island Baby
Tom Waits- Raindogs
REM -Fables of the Reconstruction 25th Aniversary Version
Pixies- Come on Pilgrim
Dr Octagon- Octagonecologyst
Bonobo- Black Sands


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/10)

mikem108 said:


> Bonobo- Black Sands



Very nice :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/10)

Mr Scruff 1992 hip-hop mix tape


----------



## theMISSIONARY (29/7/10)




----------



## Fents (29/7/10)

Shed101 said:


> Mr Scruff 1992 hip-hop mix tape



bloody good find! love ninja tunes...do you have to register to DL that mix?


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/10)

Fents said:


> bloody good find! love ninja tunes...do you have to register to DL that mix?



yep ... but then you get told when new dls are available, so not a bad thing. Also checkout Scruff's Soundcloud account - he has some superb epic live sessions. 

Takes me back to lyrics and samples I thought i'd never forget "Somebody stole my piece of chicken" :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (29/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Battles - Mirrored
> It's like Sigur Ros getting f##ked by The Mars Volta.



My 3yo and 8yo boys go nuts when I put that album on. The first time I heard it it was unpalateable but now I love it.


----------



## Pennywise (29/7/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


>





Yeeeeehaaaaaww


----------



## bum (29/7/10)

The Drones - Wait Long By the River and the Bodies Of Your Enemies Will Float By


----------



## Dave70 (30/7/10)

Sweet baby James - James Taylor.

Sadly, Brokeback Mountain has forever tainted any song that mentions 'cowboys' just a little for me.



So I cleaned my ears out with Electric Wizards 'Dopethrone'.


----------



## vajoiner (30/7/10)

YOU GUYS ARE FUCKEN AWESOME!!!

I saw that clip on Rage a year back or so, Battles - Atlas and i lost my shit and have been trying to find them since!!!!

Going to JB now so i can constantly lose my shit!!

Love your work!!!


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

I dunno. Battles always sounded like the stuff that makes people hate Ween to me. Ween are a much better band. They do that shit better and occasionally write songs too.


----------



## Katherine (30/7/10)

Ween are brilliant!


----------



## Bizier (30/7/10)

Comparing Ween and Battles is like comparing chocolate and cheese...
I am a fan of John Stanier, not obsessive, but a fan.

Been listening to Digable Planets - Blowout Comb... smooth and fuzzy


----------



## manticle (30/7/10)

Spencer P Jones: Fait accompli

Gentle Ben and his sensitive side: The beginning of the end


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

Bizier said:


> Comparing Ween and Battles is like comparing chocolate and cheese...


 
lol 

But I do get a definite Ween-throw-away-album-track vibe from Battles (first album anyway, if there's anything else I haven't heard it).


----------



## manticle (2/8/10)

Nothing like a good bit of industrial hardcore to while away the wee hours

Thankyou Nasenbluten: 

Always makes me feel better.


----------



## petesbrew (2/8/10)

bum said:


> lol
> 
> But I do get a definite Ween-throw-away-album-track vibe from Battles (first album anyway, if there's anything else I haven't heard it).


Haven't heard enough Ween to compare, I must hunt some down, but they're definitely an interesting band.
I do remember one song about 12 yrs ago which sounded something like a vacuum cleaner solo being played over a porn soundtrack... utterly straaaange, yet mildly amusing.


----------



## Fourstar (3/8/10)

FF - low

yep... hilarious.


----------



## Shed101 (3/8/10)

the Orb's adventures beyond the ultraworld.


----------



## Fents (6/8/10)

Breakage feat Roots Manuva - Run Em Out 



big bad bass squid tbh.


----------



## Shed101 (6/8/10)

Roots Manuva, always nice.

Can never get over .






Fents said:


> Breakage feat Roots Manuva - Run Em Out
> 
> 
> 
> big bad bass squid tbh.


----------



## Shed101 (6/8/10)

A bit of this






Followed by a bit of this...






Feeling more and more like Friday


----------



## Fents (6/8/10)

Shed101 said:


> Roots Manuva, always nice.
> 
> Can never get over .





thats sick, had never heard it before.

check out the new breakage LP it's probably up your alley.


----------



## redbeard (6/8/10)

Black Label Society - Skullage (paired with an IPA  )


----------



## yardy (7/8/10)

'Efficiency' podcast B)


----------



## Bizier (7/8/10)

Fents said:


> Breakage feat Roots Manuva - Run Em Out
> 
> 
> 
> big bad bass squid tbh.





Nice, have you heard the Mentat track on the Moodie Construction Skillz mix?  

That cinematic track brings back some good good memories of getting up to mischief with my mate playing that album on his diskman w/ portable speakers. Fun times.


----------



## bum (8/8/10)

Rage.

A live version of Metallica - Sanitarium is on. Did you ever notice that both Kirk and Jason are both wearing Metallica shirts?

I know it has been a very long time since this band could be taken seriously but it turns out now that they never could. Shit is fucked up.


----------



## Fents (8/8/10)

bum said:


> Rage.
> 
> A live version of Metallica - Sanitarium is on. Did you ever notice that both Kirk and Jason are both wearing Metallica shirts?
> 
> I know it has been a very long time since this band could be taken seriously but it turns out now that they never could. Shit is fucked up.



have you seen their doco? i'd give you 1/2 hour before you turned it off...they fight like girls. luckily i can see the funny (laughing at them not with them) so i got through all of it.


----------



## bum (8/8/10)

Yeah, I saw the whole thing. How much of a douche is Lars? I really wanted to punch him when he cried over how much money he made at that auction. Really pissed at how they treat Kirk too. Not that I have a soft spot for Kirk but he's been in the band how long? And they treat him like a ******* employee. Can't imagine what it's like for Trujillo. They probably send him up the guitar shop for left-handed guitar strings and set him on fire in the dunny at smoko.


----------



## Fourstar (8/8/10)

weezer - raditude album h34r: 

Currently at track 2, I'm you're daddy! :beerbang:


----------



## Shed101 (8/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> weezer - raditude album h34r:
> 
> Currently at track 2, I'm you're daddy! :beerbang:




I thought you might prefer 5 Star  






My afternoon's been all about Seu Jorge - Cru (he's the fella singing Brazilian covers of Bowie on the Life Aquatic)


----------



## Shed101 (9/8/10)

Bizier said:


> Nice, have you heard the Mentat track on the Moodie Construction Skillz mix?
> 
> That cinematic track brings back some good good memories of getting up to mischief with my mate playing that album on his diskman w/ portable speakers. Fun times.




I listen regularly to Gilles Peterson's UK Radio 1 show, i'm about to listen to last Wednesday's show ... and features loads of Roots Manuva, and weirdly enough the opening track is none other than the very same Cinematic track. Spooky!

You can listen to this episode on listen again until this Thursday morning.


----------



## Zizzle (10/8/10)

Haha...



"The Black Keys hate this video and don't find it funny at all."


----------



## staggalee (10/8/10)

Go Bo!!

and just look at that hornbag backup on the left.  

stagga.


----------



## Shed101 (10/8/10)




----------



## bum (10/8/10)

staggalee said:


> Go Bo!!
> 
> and just look at that hornbag backup on the left.
> 
> stagga.




I liked the white kids in the audience who are completely unable to find the beat. lol

Great clip, stag.


----------



## vajoiner (11/8/10)

PVT, Pivot

I dont care its good either way.





Flying the Aussie flag!! And they don't do a bad clip.


----------



## .DJ. (12/8/10)

Eddie Vedder - Into the Wild...


----------



## leiothrix (12/8/10)

The Gathering - Mandylion.

Anneke van Giersbergen has a brilliant voice -- and doing great for a first album.


----------



## mikem108 (13/8/10)

Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros - Global a Go-Go, and Streetcore. the mans a legend 
Iggy Pop , Sister Midnight, Live Bootleg 1977 with Bowie on Keys
New Order, Power Corruption & Lies


----------



## Bizier (13/8/10)

ODB - I Can't Wait
"I wanna give a shout out to the eskimos
I wanna give a shout out to the submarines"


----------



## petesbrew (17/8/10)

Pendulum - Radio 1 Essential mix
I'm not really a big fan of DnB, so it's a bit of a struggle in some parts.


----------



## Fents (17/8/10)

pendulum are not DnB...anymore imo anyway. plenty of other great tunes/sets about at the moment petes let me know if you want me to hook you up with a couple of mix's.


----------



## jayse (19/8/10)

On my 4 listen in a row of the new Black Label Society Album Order Of The Black :super: 
I don't expect you DnB people to like it at all so move along.


----------



## Fents (19/8/10)

jayse said:


> On my 4 listen in a row of the new Black Label Society Album Order Of The Black :super:
> I don't expect you DnB people to like it at all so move along.



my musical tastes vary alot - try me? (youtube?)


----------



## Katherine (19/8/10)

Fents said:


> my musical tastes vary alot - try me? (youtube?)




+1

Neil Diamond anyone!


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

jayse said:


> On my 4 listen in a row of the new Black Label Society Album Order Of The Black :super:
> I don't expect you DnB people to like it at all so move along.



Perhaps it is Zakk who should be moving along? I mean the 70s were a long friggen time ago now.


----------



## Bizier (19/8/10)

Emperor - Curse You All Men

This is the only thing on my ipod right now that is not hip hop... not the most cohesive mix on shuffle, but it rocks regardless while I am doing beer things.


----------



## bum (22/8/10)

Do you guys ever ignore bands simply because all the wrong people like them? I do. If you ever liked My Chemical Romance a lot I'll never listen to any recommendation of yours.

Anyway, a song by The Bronx just came on rage and I found myself very surprised to find they sound like Hot Hot Heat. Not what I expected at all. Had I known I still wouldn't have listened at all but, you know, how did I get the impression that they were a teenie version of hardcore?


----------



## jlm (22/8/10)

bum said:


> Do you guys ever ignore bands simply because all the wrong people like them? I do. If you ever liked My Chemical Romance a lot I'll never listen to any recommendation of yours.
> 
> Anyway, a song by The Bronx just came on rage and I found myself very surprised to find they sound like Hot Hot Heat. Not what I expected at all. Had I known I still wouldn't have listened at all but, you know, how did I get the impression that they were a teenie version of hardcore?



I quite like this band, but I'm not sure what video that was. Their first album was definately a hardcore album, hardcore as in early TSOL, Bad Brains sans reggae ect, not what the kids call hardcore nowadays, the whiny vocal/screamy vocal trade off thing by pop punk tough guys with neck tattoos (to quote another band..). They've sort of slowed it all down and cleaned it up a bit now so I'd guess that it was off their latest album.

Anyway... I picked up the new Hard Ons album this week and its really good. A few points on this:
1. I'm definately getting old. I had no idea that this was on the cards and normally a new record from this band would be something I'd be greatly anticipating.
2. Their latterday sound is something that I really dig, the trade off between the bubblegum pop punk one song and grindy thrashy noise the next. Although reading my above comment this could be a bit hypocritical.
3. Every one who I advise to check out this, or any of the records that have come out since keish left, and reply "They're not the same anymore" can get fucked. Who would have thought that a band wouldn't be the same with a different vocalist and new drummer? Bigger drummer in Pete Kostic and bigger vocals from Blackie means bigger noise.


----------



## bum (22/8/10)

jlm said:


> I quite like this band, but I'm not sure what video that was. Their first album was definately a hardcore album, hardcore as in early TSOL, Bad Brains sans reggae ect, not what the kids call hardcore nowadays, the whiny vocal/screamy vocal trade off thing by pop punk tough guys with neck tattoos (to quote another band..). They've sort of slowed it all down and cleaned it up a bit now so I'd guess that it was off their latest album.



Song was called Believe. Sounded like something Channel Ten might use as the background music for one of their ads.


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/10)

bum said:


> Do you guys ever ignore bands simply because all the wrong people like them? I do. If you ever liked My Chemical Romance a lot I'll never listen to any recommendation of yours.


I'll save myself the effort in future, Bum. 
(I'd insert an emo emoticon but CBA finding one too)


----------



## Bizier (24/8/10)

The Upsetters - Popcorn

I was misinformed of their immense funk capacity, straight up dangerous. I have listened to this song about five times today.


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/10)

Bottling night last night while tuned to Triple J - Full Metal Racket. 
Awesome soundtrack for a night in the brauhaus!
:super: :super:


----------



## raven19 (25/8/10)

30 Seconds to Mars - Hurricane.

When are Soundgarden making that long awaited reunion? B)


----------



## bum (25/8/10)

Old news, raven. They're taking pre-orders for the new album now. Been playing around a bit this year already.


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/10)

Tool - The Pot


----------



## raven19 (26/8/10)

bum said:


> Old news, raven. They're taking pre-orders for the new album now. Been playing around a bit this year already.



I read somewhere a while back they were considering a comeback. So its on for real!? Woot woot! Will have to do a little searchy... its the one band on my list I still want to see.


----------



## raven19 (26/8/10)

Re Soundgarden - I really should have googled this earlier! *insert sheltered childhoom emoticon*

Tour page - no dates as yet though, apart from the recent Lollapalooza.

Possible Aussie Tour - early next year, only speculation at this stage.

Fingers crossed it comes to fruition.


----------



## bum (26/8/10)

Couldn't bring myself to listen to the current single, raven. Any good? The output from all members since the break up (and the last record, tbh) have had me not all that too keen to check it out.


----------



## bum (28/8/10)

SWMBO has Beach House on repeat. Look, they're good but they'd be even better if they wrote more than one song.


----------



## bum (28/8/10)

bum said:


> Couldn't bring myself to listen to the current single, raven. Any good? The output from all members since the break up (and the last record, tbh) have had me not all that too keen to check it out.


http://www.soundgardenworld.com/news/2010-...er-telephantasm

Not horrible on first listen. It'd be good if they wrote a chorus though. But songs like this is pretty much why they always got called Led Zep try-hards and then they'd get upset and storm out of the interview.


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/10)

Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger + Somms ep.
F##king brilliant.

Now onto Foals - Total Life Forever.
The bloke's moaning voice is a bit annoying, but the layering of guitars is fantastic.


----------



## jaikai (31/8/10)

House v hurricane...just played some heroes for hire while dickin around in the shed..

:icon_drunk: !st post too...

JAIKAI


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

Wow. That's some terrible music right there. I assume you'll be seeing Attack Attack over the next few weeks?

Welcome aboard anyway! I s'pose.


----------



## Fents (1/9/10)

recorded a rage last sat night hosted by k-os. such a good hip hop selection played, whole albums by Lyrics born, Quanum and the likes. good sat morning viewing.


----------



## bum (1/9/10)

I saw that one. Uh...did you get the impression he likes Public Enemy?

He did program some horrible suck as well though.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/10)

bum said:


> Wow. That's some terrible music right there. I assume you'll be seeing Attack Attack over the next few weeks?
> 
> Welcome aboard anyway! I s'pose.


CRAB CORE! hahaha.


----------



## raven19 (1/9/10)

bum said:


> http://www.soundgardenworld.com/news/2010-...er-telephantasm
> 
> Not horrible on first listen. It'd be good if they wrote a chorus though. But songs like this is pretty much why they always got called Led Zep try-hards and then they'd get upset and storm out of the interview.



Yet to listen to it yet fella. Will have to this week if I can comandeer the PC when I get home.

I would suspect Regurgitator would sum it up nicely though - 'I like your old stuff better than your new stuff'.


----------



## bum (1/9/10)

As I understand it they are cheating a bit with the first single - it is some old recording that never got released. The verse riff is pretty solid so it is worth checking out but still pretty scared about the record.


----------



## raven19 (1/9/10)

Gave it a listen tonight. Its Soundgarden alright, but nothing mind blowing.

Bring on a concert I say!


----------



## jaikai (2/9/10)

Nah mate... not at all. thanks for the welcome too Bum



bum said:


> Wow. That's some terrible music right there. I assume you'll be seeing Attack Attack over the next few weeks?
> 
> Welcome aboard anyway! I s'pose.


----------



## outbreak (2/9/10)

The Gaslight Anthem - American Slang


----------



## bum (3/9/10)

Been giving some oldies a spin today. Surprise highlight has been thredsunband's Peapod. Not a surprise in that it is good but in that it actually sounds pretty fresh. I guess that's because it is mid-tempo rock and there isn't really much in the way of competition or contemporaries. Oh! I should listen to The New Folk Implosion next.

drukqs right now - still alright but still just seems like a "Best Of..." but with original songs.


----------



## MVZOOM (4/9/10)

NiB - Sabbath.. while my wife is out picking up the kids. I hardly ever get to crank my stereo, which took so much research, pain and capex to put together, it's getting a workout right now. With a pint too!


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

Today - karjalan sissit, The pogues and Jello Biafra with the melvins.


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

And now Spencer P Jones.

Music is the nectar of the gods (and beer is the god of nectars)


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

Birthday party. I need a massage.


----------



## MVZOOM (4/9/10)

manticle said:


> Birthday party. I need a massage.



I think I might aim for a happy ending..


----------



## bum (5/9/10)

I'm sure manticle will be pleased with your efforts?


----------



## bum (5/9/10)

Homework.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (6/9/10)

Talib Kweli, Fever Ray and Toots and the Maytals tonight over fermenter fresh Nelson Sauvin IPA. 

bit of a weird mix, but it's all bliss.

(only slightly) off topic: anyone been watching Treme?


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Rage.

Look. I've never been much of a fan of Mark Ronson but wtf is this shit? **** me drunk.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Rage.

Just saw two great videos from formerly great bands that prove they've given up on selling records to anyone but their core audience. Chemical Brothers and UNKLE. Both songs sucked a horrible cock.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

Why is there a band called "I Dream In Transit"?

And why does the vocalist sing out of pitch?


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

So the lead singer of System of a Down has solo project. A solo project that sounds exactly like System of a Down (but without the classical staccato they pretend they invented).

My question is what is the ******* point?

(Obviously I mean: what is the point of the solo project AND System of a Down in the first place)


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

I stopped getting upset about shit music long ago by not listening to it. Saves me a lot of headaches.

Just finishing off listening to Rowland S Howard's Teenage Snuff Film.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> I stopped getting upset about shit music long ago by not listening to it. Saves me a lot of headaches.


Ah but that would require something being done about SWMBO.


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

I see now. Yes. I assumed you had an inordinate and perverse desire to make yourself feel ill with dreadful bollocks.

My lady and I have an understanding. If she plays something horrible, I have to not be in the house. In return I make sure the very small number of CDs I have that she can't stand are played under complementary circumstances.

Luckily we have a large area on the venn diagram that correlates.

Definitely putting that post in the monocle files.


----------



## bum (11/9/10)

manticle said:


> Luckily we have a large area on the venn diagram that correlates.



Same (although all of my very favourite stuff does fall outside of her circle).

Thing is that she has this thing about wanting the tv on when we're just sitting around drinking and Rage is always the best thing on when Rage is on - regardless of what is playing. And I think she quite likes the shit I talk about it anyway.


----------



## manticle (11/9/10)

After a few very disappointing Rage experiences, I often organise my own with lining up youtube clips in similar situations. The lady is a fan and contributor - as long as she doesn't request the smiths, I'm generally happy to oblige.


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

back on stopic

Saves the day - Can't stay the same.

Can't wait for their new record! :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (12/9/10)

Me trying to put a set together for Oct 2nd


----------



## bum (12/9/10)

Tap Tap Revenge on SWMBO's iPhone.


----------



## Fents (13/9/10)

manticle said:


> Me trying to put a set together for Oct 2nd



playing somewhere?

i got a call up last week too, DJ'ing at Miss Libertines (Franklin st) sat oct 9th...headling an old school dnb night. Kombat Bass is back!


----------



## Jez (13/9/10)

Beehive & The Barracuda's "Plastic Soul with the White Apes".


----------



## bum (13/9/10)

Niiiiice, Jez.


----------



## manticle (13/9/10)

Fents said:


> playing somewhere?
> 
> i got a call up last week too, DJ'ing at Miss Libertines (Franklin st) sat oct 9th...headling an old school dnb night. Kombat Bass is back!



Playing in collingwood (live).

Ever play anything from killing sheep?


----------



## mikem108 (14/9/10)

Lots of funk, trying to get my set togther for the 25th sept at the Macquarie, DJing in a craft brewery!! yeeha


----------



## Fents (15/9/10)

manticle said:


> Playing in collingwood (live).
> 
> Ever play anything from killing sheep?



killing sheep and bloody fist records? yea have a couple on 12", pretty sure for memory they are Mark N's label. Seen him play a fair few times now always brings out the hard shit. and i mean HARD.


----------



## manticle (15/9/10)

Bloody fist was mark's (now defunct) label and distro and was mainly industrial hardcore with some heavy drum n' bass. Killing sheep is the label of a mate of his (Sean somebody or other) and is mainly d'n'b. Think it's still running. Good heavy hard stuff.


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

Iggy and the Stooges (I think?) on C31. It is pretty rad.

[EDIT: Nah, the band is too young, surely. Still good.]


----------



## Jez (17/9/10)

Halfway through listening to & watching a documentary called Blood Into Wine about Maynard Keenan from Tool and his winery in Arizona.

It's pretty awesome so far, really interesting & Maynard is a really funny guy.

Look for it on your usual favourite sites......

Jez


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

Jello with the Melvins: Halo of Flies


----------



## bowie in space (4/10/10)

Zappa - Hot Rats!


----------



## jaikai (5/10/10)

Same here... Apostrophe than the ole Overnight sensation...

JAIKAI


----------



## bowie in space (5/10/10)

Yeah, an extraordinary artist that we may not see the likes of again. 

However, I could purchase a kegging set up for the same price as purchasing his entire back catalogue!

Priorities, huh?

Bowie


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/10)

Bring Me The Horizon - There is a Hell Believe Me I've Seen It There Is A Heaven Let's Keep It A Secret

Apart from all the screaming, it's not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## jaikai (8/10/10)

Raunchy- confusion bay... then got The devil wears prada lined up

So beautifully brutal...

JAIKAI


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/10/10)

Monster Magnet - Dopes to Infinity

Cheers SJ


----------



## Jez (8/10/10)

This Is The Hospital - "Daybreak"

A fine dose of San Diego hardcore


----------



## petesbrew (8/10/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Monster Magnet - Dopes to Infinity
> 
> Cheers SJ


Saw these guys & Tumbleweed @ The Metro many years ago. :super: 
Spent the night up the front holding onto the crowdbarrier. Ribs were a bit sore at the end of the night but it was well worth it.


----------



## bum (8/10/10)

Jez said:


> This Is The Hospital - "Daybreak"
> 
> A fine dose of San Diego 90s emo with keyboards.


Fixed. Drive Like Jehu will punch you.


----------



## bowie in space (8/10/10)

petesbrew said:


> Saw these guys & Tumbleweed @ The Metro many years ago. :super:
> Spent the night up the front holding onto the crowdbarrier. Ribs were a bit sore at the end of the night but it was well worth it.




Ah, the 'weed. Surely one of Oz's finest bands. Found myself sifting through their back catalogue not so long ago. From what I heard after their reunion shows last year they are supposed to be recording some new stuff.

Latest Eddy Current Suppresion Ring is rad too.

Bowie


----------



## Jez (8/10/10)

bum said:


> QUOTE (Jez @ Oct 8 2010, 10:45 AM)
> This Is The Hospital - "Daybreak"
> 
> A fine dose of San Diego 90s emo with keyboards.
> ...



Yeah, you're probably right on both counts.


----------



## leiothrix (10/10/10)

ReVamp - ReVamp.

Floor Jansen's voice is awesome, never really got in to the After Forever stuff though.


----------



## manticle (10/10/10)

Karjalan Sissit: ******* Whore Society

Pleasantly whiling away the sunny Sunday Afternoon before heading off to work.


----------



## bum (10/10/10)

Dinosaur Pile-Up - The Most Powerful EP in the Universe

I dunno. I've often been accused of being too cynical and just as often I've accused people of not knowing what cynicism even is. But this album has me wondering if I might actually be. This band is new to me. They sound like the convergence of Weezer's first album, Enon and all things grunge (plus the merest whiff of mclusky) and the recording is ******* epic (which probably doesn't matter to many but as a trained audio engineer is impresses me muchly) - and yet this thing seems entirely contrived and horrible even though I know I'd have walked over my own mother to have heard something like this 15 years ago. But the recording sounds awesome even as mp3s. I'm annoyed. I'm _desperate_ for this boring 80s revival to be over (it has gone on longer than the period of the 80s it is copying, FFS) but this is not filling the gaps in the slightest.


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (19/10/10)

Kings Of Leon, Come around sunshine. Not all that good, pretty lack-lustre really. They haven't done anything good since Because of the times, it's all been down hill since then.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/10)

Stereophonics - Language Sex Violence Other?

Seems fitting.... not that I'm a fan or anything.
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/entertain...r-1225940989660


----------



## jaikai (20/10/10)

The verve pipe- villians... dunno where it came from, but solid cruisy pop rock all the same

JAIKAI


----------



## rotten (20/10/10)

Them Crooked Vultures & The Dead Weather are continually played at the moment.


----------



## argon (22/10/10)

Rutherglen Rambler said:


> Kings Of Leon, Come around sunshine. Not all that good, pretty lack-lustre really. They haven't done anything good since Because of the times, it's all been down hill since then.



have it in now, will reserve my judgement... understand the sentiment regards recent efforts


----------



## Bizier (1/11/10)

Def Wish Cast- Rappin in my Sleep

Word


----------



## jlm (19/11/10)

Speedealer (Once upon a time they were REO Speedealer until REO Speedwagon threatened them with legal action. Wankers.) Bleed. 
Brutal trucker metal/punk from "way back" in 2004.


----------



## sav (19/11/10)

Birds of toyoko new album ROCKS :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (19/11/10)

Atrax Morgue


----------



## manticle (21/11/10)

The Cure: A forest.

Reminiscing is good sometimes.


----------



## Banshee (21/11/10)




----------



## Bizier (29/11/10)

Gangstarr - Above The Clouds (listening to Full Clip)
One of my fave songs of all time.


----------



## Pennywise (29/11/10)

Got Pantera goin on the iphone while I get some of these repairs done in the workshop. First Monday that's been good for a while


----------



## bum (29/11/10)

Had I'm Broken cranking in my GT5 playlist this morning. Not too bad for hammering down the Nurgurgring at 300 clicks in a Ferrari 599.


----------



## Jez (6/12/10)

Hot Snakes - "Thunder Down Under"

Wish I'd seen them live - this is killer!


----------



## MitchDudarko (6/12/10)

Miss May I - Monument. Good CD. Another from the Rise Records stable.


----------



## bum (6/12/10)

Jez said:


> Hot Snakes - "Thunder Down Under"
> 
> Wish I'd seen them live - this is killer!


Did I ever tell you guys I saw them?

No? 

I saw them. Setlist was almost identical to that record. But let me just confirm...yeah, the Bullet Train to Vegas encore is not included on that disc.


----------



## manticle (6/12/10)

Recent listening - early death in june and coil.

Never really like Death in June until I heard some of their very early stuff.

Coil on the other hand are gold almost all of the time.

RIP Peter 'Sleazy' Christopherson who died last week.


----------



## Jez (8/12/10)

bum said:


> Did I ever tell you guys I saw them?
> 
> No?
> 
> I saw them. Setlist was almost identical to that record. But let me just confirm...yeah, the Bullet Train to Vegas encore is not included on that disc.



you win.


----------



## bum (8/12/10)

It is an honour just to be nominated.


----------



## Jez (8/12/10)

bum said:


> It is an honour just to be nominated.


----------



## drsmurto (8/12/10)

Getting as excited as a kid the night before xmas.

No sleep till festival is in town next week and the headline act is Megadeth playing Rust in Peace from start to finish. This child of 80/90s thrash metal is over the moon.

Bit weird having them share a stage with a bunch of punk hardcore bands but I quite like that 'genre' as well and I havent seen the Dropkick Murphys before. Frenzal is always a fun gig.

So what am I listening to? Rust in Peace. Nothing else has been in the CD player in the car for the last week. :super: 

I did see metallica when they were in town last month but chose the wrong day to go. The set they played the night i went was mainly from the Black album and newer, the night after was heavily focused on the first 4 albums.


----------



## jlm (8/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Getting as excited as a kid the night before xmas.
> 
> No sleep till festival is in town next week and the headline act is Megadeth playing Rust in Peace from start to finish. This child of 80/90s thrash metal is over the moon.
> 
> ...



GWAR Dr, don't forget GWAR. A lot of people into metal don't dig them because of the whole costume thing (and really its just a joke gone too far......25 years too far) but their last 4 albums have got them back to their thrashy roots and ******* rock. Its also refreshing to have a band in that genre not being so serious. They're ******* stupid and are aware of the fact. I personally can't wait to get blasted with multi-coloured jizz from the cuttlefish of cthulu. Anyone into the band will understand the statement.
Listening to GWAR, lots of GWAR.


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/10)

jlm said:


> GWAR Dr, don't forget GWAR. A lot of people into metal don't dig them because of the whole costume thing (and really its just a joke gone too far......25 years too far) but their last 4 albums have got them back to their thrashy roots and ******* rock. Its also refreshing to have a band in that genre not being so serious. They're ******* stupid and are aware of the fact. I personally can't wait to get blasted with multi-coloured jizz from the cuttlefish of cthulu. Anyone into the band will understand the statement.
> Listening to GWAR, lots of GWAR.



Cheers for the headsup, there is no overlap of the bands in Adelaide so i can watch them all!

Was listening to Cowboys from Hell last night on the 6th year anniversary of the passing of Dimebag.


----------



## jlm (9/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Cheers for the headsup, there is no overlap of the bands in Adelaide so i can watch them all!
> 
> Was listening to Cowboys from Hell last night on the 6th year anniversary of the passing of Dimebag.



Another good band on early worth checking are 3 Inches of Blood. They do like a modern day harder Maiden type thing with 2 vocalists. This is them at their peak (IMO)

Sadly they've lost the screamy vocalist and one of the guitarists is doing his vocals. Poorly.
And here's some latter day GWAR

They are going to wilt under all that latex if the sun comes out up here.
Should be a good day, the interaction between the old school of metal/punk vs the new school could be worth the price of admisson alone.


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/10)

jlm said:


> Another good band on early worth checking are 3 Inches of Blood. They do like a modern day harder Maiden type thing with 2 vocalists. This is them at their peak (IMO)
> 
> Sadly they've lost the screamy vocalist and one of the guitarists is doing his vocals. Poorly.
> And here's some latter day GWAR
> ...




Love the outfits (GWAR), looking forward to seeing them both. Wasn't planning on rocking up early enough to see 3 inches of blood but will have to convince my mate to get there when the gates open. 

12 hours of metal mayhem :super:


----------



## petesbrew (13/12/10)

Chillout sessions 13


----------



## manticle (14/12/10)

In Gowan Ring: Hazel steps through weathered home.


----------



## Pennywise (17/12/10)

NIN, The Downward Spiral


----------



## Eater (17/12/10)

Great stuff  

Latest one i just got eluded to was the split pieces from Tool that line up when played simultaneously 

http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?video1=http...rName=Whiteagle

Hope that link works

EDIT: 
Better link all three pieces together


----------



## drsmurto (17/12/10)

No Sleep Till festival was one of the best gigs i have been to.

So many good bands playing. Really enjoyed Frenzal Rhomb, Dropkick Murphys, NOFX, GWAR and of course Megadeth playing Rust in Peace from start to finish.

Frenzal were their usual crazy self, they dont take themselves seriously and started complaining 8 mins into the set that they had to play for another 30 minutes and had played most of their songs.

GWAR was without a doubt one of the most unique, **** up things i have seen on stage. The costumes were out there but their music was pure metal. On stage decapitations that resulted in 'blood' being sprayed across the crowd. A pig being 'spit roasted'. (All people in costume in case someone takes this literally). 

Dropkick Murphys had the most energy, been wanting to see them for ages now. Great combination of irish folk and punk.

NOFX were enjoyable but spent a bit too much of their set taking pot shots at the metal crowd lining up for Megadeth who were next and taking the piss out of Adelaide. I think they were fairly jaded their moshpit was pretty small compared to other bands.

Bands i didnt enjoy were the emo/nu age metal stuff that i am clearly too old to enjoy. Parkway Drive sounded like 80s metal played at 10% the speed. Alkaline Trio was about as heavy/hardcore as Britney Spears and easily had the smallest crowd of the day. 

Megdeth blew me away. 20th anniversary of the release of Rust in Peace. Dave Mustaine is a god and Chris Broderick is a freak on guitar. Watching him rip through thrash metal solos whilst never looking at his guitar is testament to his ability. 

Next gig is Soundwave in March....


----------



## bum (19/12/10)

Gala Mill.

I miss this band.


----------



## going down a hill (20/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> GWAR was without a doubt one of the most unique, **** up things i have seen on stage. The costumes were out there but their music was pure metal. On stage decapitations that resulted in 'blood' being sprayed across the crowd. A pig being 'spit roasted'. (All people in costume in case someone takes this literally).



I went to the Melbourne NST and yes GWAR were hilarious, me and my buddies were in stiches. I was at the other stage when Megadeth played. I have been a Descendants fan for the last 15 years and there was no band that could have dragged me way from seeing them. And they killed it!


----------



## Pennywise (20/12/10)

Soundgarden, Louder Than love.

I dont remember the vocals being so ummmmm............. annoying


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

Time will do that.


----------



## proudscum (20/12/10)

The Stooges-Funhouse



Bad Brains-Rock for Light


Fugazi -Steady diet of nothing.


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/10)

Groove Armada - Black Light.... again. One of the best albums of 2010 IMO.


----------



## outbreak (20/12/10)

Bones Brigade - I Hate Myself When I'm Not Skateboarding - No Reason (Minor Threat Cover)


----------



## Bizier (20/12/10)

Ipod on shuffle while brewing, it is heavily favouring Big L, but occasionally throwing in Emperor to 'break it up a little'.


----------



## MitchDudarko (20/12/10)

Bought a CD by a band called iwrestledabearonce. It was a waste of money. So consider this a consumer alert. Don't buy it.


----------



## bum (20/12/10)

Was the name not warning enough?


----------



## MitchDudarko (20/12/10)

Apparently not...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (20/12/10)

Da, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, NA, NA........... NA, NA!
Da, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, NA, NA........... NA, NA!

Black night it's not right,
I don't feel so bright,
I don't care to sit tight.
Maybe I'll find on the way down the line
that I'm free, free to be me.
Black night is a long way from home....ome, ome ome ome ome....

Gotta Lurrrve DEEP PURPLE!


----------



## going down a hill (21/12/10)

proudscum said:


> The Stooges-Funhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of the above, I agree. Fugazi are still one of my fav bands, I listened to Reapeter so much in my teens. Have you heard The Evens? Its Ian Mackay folk punk. He is like a good beer. Ageing is doing him no harm.


----------



## Ivan Other One (23/12/10)

Thunder and rain,,

It's gonna be a wet Christmas.


----------



## bum (30/12/10)

Mashing in with mclusky.


----------



## bum (1/1/11)

Modern Lovers - ST


----------



## MitchDudarko (1/1/11)

Upon A Burning Body - Devil's Advocate.


----------



## bum (3/1/11)

The Sailors Play Turning the Other Cheek


----------



## jlm (3/1/11)

bum said:


> The Sailors Play Turning the Other Cheek


I learned some important lessons about employment on russian oil tankers from that album. Among other things.


----------



## bum (3/1/11)

Yes, it is an album that keeps giving.

Or should that be receiving?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/1/11)

3 of my country fav's are now on the playlist (yes they happen to all be on one album):

1. ringing of the steel - Peter Denahy
2. Southern son - Lee Kernaghan
3. V8 Town - Troy Cassar-Daley

I cant piss the swmbo off any further and she HATES country music , so i might aswell play a bit of the ol' country music!  

Wallace


----------



## mikem108 (6/1/11)

Harlem River Blues by Justin Townes Earle, never thought I would like this kind of music but this album really grows on you.
Live at Filmore West - Aretha Franklin, special guest Ray Charles
Gimme Some Truth -John Lennon 4 CD boxed set
National Ransom -Elvis Costello, not as good as the prevoius album
Empires and Dance -Simple Minds, has stayed remarkably fresh for a 31 yo album


----------



## petesbrew (17/1/11)

Shpongle - Ineffable Mysteries from Shpongleland

A perfect start to a Monday morning.


----------



## manticle (21/1/11)

The Cure: A forest.

Old memories, good memories.

I was looking through youtube for the original clip when I came across this pre-album version of the song (entitled at night which is another track from seventeen seconds - however the music is the basis for a forest and lyrics different to both songs). Played live and definitely of interest to any early cure or post punk fans.

1979


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (27/1/11)

Off to the Die Antwoord + MIA concert at the metro tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## InCider (27/1/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Off to the Die Antwoord + MIA concert at the metro tomorrow. Can't wait!



Die Antwoord! Awesome! Say hi to Yolandi for me!


----------



## peaky (29/1/11)

I've been getting into a bit of southern American bluegrass music lately. The Devil Makes Three are good listening imho


----------



## bconnery (29/1/11)

I've been listening the these guys on high rotation since seeing them at a festival recently...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (31/1/11)

Yolandi Vi$$er was totally next-level. really fantastic show, apart from the MIA part.


----------



## InCider (1/2/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Yolandi Vi$er was totally next-level. really fantastic show, apart from the MIA part.



Edit... supporting act MIA..I wondered who they were... from live guide.com.au



> Description: Standing at the front line of live music this summer is the one-woman shock and awe campaign that is M.I.A.
> 
> M.I.A. is one of the most infuriating, fascinating icons in music. Celebrate her. Stick with her (NME, July 2010).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lecterfan (4/2/11)

Motorhead - Motorizer and Kiss of Death. The new one is a bit of a dud for me, but then they have always been a band that runs on an 40/60 shit/cool ratio (unless you're not a motorhead fan in which the ratio is skewed in the former - but everyone loves Ace Of Spades in a chase or fight scene in a movie).

Doing a double batch amber ale tomorrow so will probably get through both the aforementioned albums before retreating to Zappa's You Are What You Is to unwind post-boil.


----------



## Bizier (6/2/11)

I have my abstract thoroughly on tonight. I've been listening to Steve Reich and Sun Ra with some strong beer. I am ready to invent an upside down revolution that I will have forgotten by the time I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## going down a hill (10/2/11)

InCider said:


> Edit... supporting act MIA..I wondered who they were... from live guide.com.au


I saw her about 6 years ago at the prince of wales when she was bumping around with diplo. That was a cracker of a gig, the whole room was electric.


----------



## InCider (10/2/11)

Motrhead - I've been a fan for years, but this latest album is fantastic. Very polished in it's lyrics & sound with the kind of format that keep bands like Motrhead and AC/DC consistent, yet Lemmy and the lads somehow have kept that raw edge of rebellion and mixed it with world weary philosophy and ... METAL. Brilliant.



> _*The Wrld is Yours*_ is the twentieth studio album by the British heavy metal band Motrhead, first released on 14 December 2010 by Future PLC's _Classic Rock_ magazine.[1] The standard CD release of _The Wrld is Yours_ was released on 17 January 2011, through Motrhead's own label, Motrhead Music, distributed by EMI Label Services


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

The Jesus Lizard - Goat (QLD case-swap soundtrack)


----------



## manticle (20/2/11)

Beer and Tom Waits with Vitalstatistix a night or so ago.

Probably consider him the best of the musicians I listen to.

Might need to put some more on later this evening.


----------



## petesbrew (25/2/11)

Les Savy Fav - Root For Ruin


----------



## Bizier (28/2/11)

bum said:


> The Jesus Lizard - Goat (QLD case-swap soundtrack)


 

Haha, nice flashback there. I am listening to Nas Illmatic, probably should have seen him recently, but he is one of those artists who did their best work (IMO) straight off the bat before succumbing to the record industry. I know I am probably in a very small minority listening to hip hop here (also listened to The Mark of Cain - Ill At Ease tonight), but I think it goes well with the remainder of my IIPA at the end of my shift working week. And I can't see how Nas is compared to JZ, as he can actually rap thorough.


----------



## bum (28/2/11)

Bizier said:


> Haha, nice flashback there.


That's what I thought it was gonna be but it turns out the record has stood up remarkably well - if you like that sort of thing, of course.

Yeah, I've never understood Jay-Z's popularity either. Can't spit and can't write.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/11)

bum said:


> That's what I thought it was gonna be but it turns out the record has stood up remarkably well - if you like that sort of thing, of course.
> 
> Yeah, I've never understood Jay-Z's popularity either. Can't spit and can't write.


 

Yeah, the most recent exposure I have had to Jay-Z was on the Harlem's Finest retrospective for Big L, and even though he is competent, it is more about his phrasing gimmicks. But on listening to the link below, he actually is pretty OK, but nowhere near the insanity that was Big L... ahh, life is unfair. Or, as Nas (or AZ) put it, life's a bitch and then you die.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8dx2x_bi...tch-bobbi_music
I mean, that verse from 4:15 makes my mind boggle, and it is just <0.000000001% of his work.


----------



## Fents (28/2/11)

Bizier said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8dx2x_bi...tch-bobbi_music
> I mean, that verse from 4:15 makes my mind boggle, and it is just <0.000000001% of his work.



that verse is :kooi:

still its a 1995 freestyle, oh how things change when you get big in the game.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/11)

Haha, are you drawing a parallel between yourself and Jay-Z there Fents?


----------



## leiothrix (28/2/11)

Just to get away from the hip-hop: Therion - Gothic Kabbalah & Within Temptation - An acoustic night at the theatre.


----------



## dcx3 (1/3/11)

Im listening to "The Sword" at the moment,the albums called Warp riders.There a cross between Black Sabbath,Kyus and a touch of Wolfmother.
Stoner rock is the easiest way to label them.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/3/11)

dcx3 said:


> Im listening to "The Sword" at the moment,the albums called Warp riders.There a cross between Black Sabbath,Kyus and a touch of Wolfmother.
> Stoner rock is the easiest way to label them.




Yea they have a good go but they always leave me a little bit cold. Same as Grand Magus - they almost rock my socks off but don't quite make it. Having said that I am stoner/groove rock snob having seen Kyuss on purpose back in 93 (the fact that Metallica played as well was just a bonus), and Sabbath being one of the few band tattoos I have haha.


Personally I'm having a few beers and taking a youtube tour of 80's thrash - big hair, tight jeans and huge basketball shoes. Overkill, Kreator, Nuclear Assault. Aah the memories.

I'm trying to find some good classical guitar stuff that has an old english sort of feel to it - like Blackmores Night but without the poxiness.

If anyone knows of any good composers/musos/cds I should look out for plese let me know. Percussion etc. is fine but I mostly want minor arpeggio/folky (preferably instrumental) acoustic guitar stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## Silo Ted (3/3/11)

^^^ 

Yngwie Malmsteen's "Bouree" :lol: 

Oh, you said NO poxiness.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/3/11)

HAHA :icon_vomit: 





...as if grunge never happened...


----------



## Pennywise (4/3/11)

The Zombies, Odessey and Oracle


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/3/11)

Asking Alexandria - Stand up and Scream.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/3/11)

Mastodon - Crack the Skye

Prog metal FTW!


----------



## jayse (4/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Mastodon - Crack the Skye
> 
> Prog metal FTW!



For mine they are the greatest band of the last several years, brilliant stuff.

Listening to the lastest Iron Maiden here, only got it yesterday and it blew me away, since there is 4-5 songs in the soundwave set from it thought I better give it a listen before seeing them tomorow night.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/3/11)

jayse said:


> For mine they are the greatest band of the last several years, brilliant stuff.
> 
> Listening to the lastest Iron Maiden here, only got it yesterday and it blew me away, since there is 4-5 songs in the soundwave set from it thought I better give it a listen before seeing them tomorow night.


It's a pretty damn impressive album, coming from a bunch of 50-60 year old blokes.

Best thing they've done since Seventh Son


----------



## Silo Ted (4/3/11)

jayse said:


> Listening to the lastest Iron Maiden here, only got it yesterday and it blew me away, since there is 4-5 songs in the soundwave set from it thought I better give it a listen before seeing them tomorow night.



Hope the sound is better for you guys in SA than it was in Sydney. For all the bands, not just Maiden - who I must admit I walked out of early in their set. 

If you get a chance, check out the Melvins. They were a surprise gem for me, along with High on Fire, despite their early technical issues.


----------



## jlm (4/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Hope the sound is better for you guys in SA than it was in Sydney. For all the bands, not just Maiden - who I must admit I walked out of early in their set.
> 
> If you get a chance, check out the Melvins. They were a surprise gem for me, along with High on Fire, despite their early technical issues.


High on Fire were the highlight for me up here in brisbane. They sounded huge for a three piece, and Pike had his 9 string les paul to boot. The only downside was the half hour set time. I only caught the last ten minutes of the Melvins, basically Civilised Worm then Electric Flower. I wish I'd watched their whole set. I'd highly recommend any punk rock fans to check out Fucked Up. It took a few songs to get the mix right (3 guitars live, their last album had many, many guitar tracks, unusual in the world of punk rock) and I think they wound the PA back a bit but I thought they were awesome. Vocalist Father Damien spent the entire set in the crowd which was cool.


----------



## Lecterfan (4/3/11)

I'm really off the pulse with you guys - the new Maiden best since 7th son? The new Motorhead the best one for ages?

Mastodon we can agree on. Ihsahn's last solo album was majestorial, Opeth live just as amazing as Opeth in the studio.

I think Maiden are the most phenomenal live band in the world, regardless of age, but the Final Frontier has one too many lags for me...for me there is no way that Matter of Life or Death can be beaten in the last 4 albums.

HOF are great as are Melvins but both leave me jut wishing for that little bit more...live they are amazing though, I will grant you that - masters of the craft on a smaller personal stage.

Anyway, this is of course totally subjective and it's great to talk metal on here as well (especially with guys who know that metal extends beyond the Roadrunner catalogue and baggy jeans with weird fringes!)


----------



## Pennywise (4/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Best thing they've done since Seventh Son



I must get onto it then :super: , haven't bought any Iron Maiden for ages


----------



## WarmBeer (4/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I think Maiden are the most phenomenal live band in the world, regardless of age, but the Final Frontier has one too many lags for me...for me there is no way that Matter of Life or Death can be beaten in the last 4 albums.



Great album, although I find it less atmospheric than Dance of Death, but both of them are the sum of their parts. Final Frontier starts weak (by Maiden standards, anyway), and just keeps adding layer upon layer of complexity. By the end, it's an emotional rollercoaster, and I can't help but get a lump in my throat at the thought of that old couple in their fallout shelter...



Pennywise said:


> I must get onto it then :super: , haven't bought any Iron Maiden for ages


At first, I was "m'eh", but persisted, as I'd read reviews claiming it was a creeper. After about the 6th listen, it just went blam-o into my cerebellum, but like a good Russian Imperial Stout, it needs both time and patience.

Edit: Been drinkin'


----------



## Lecterfan (4/3/11)

Something we can all agree on instead (as we are clearly out of sync with the new one hee hee):



Adrian Smith with a les paul - very cool.

This was the album that snagged me...

edit: deleted some nostalgic waffle


----------



## Simon66 (6/3/11)

You can't beat Stan Rodgers and I just got "The Very Best Of Stan Rodgers" CD.

Inspirational music.


----------



## drsmurto (6/3/11)

Had an awesome day at Soundwave yesterday. :super: :super: 

Amazing line-up. Some highlights - The Melvins (twin drumkits in sync), QOTSA, Bullet for my Valentine, Pennywise, Sevendust, Primus, One day as a Lion (Zac from Rage against the machine), Slash ripping through a few classic gunners tracks. Dimmu Borgir (Norweigan black metal) was not what i was expecting. Very symphonic, even orchestral in parts. Will have to find some of their songs and have a listen.

Iron Maiden was a very boring way to finish a top day. Songs seem to go on for ever and all sound the same. Left halfway through their set. Apologies to Iron Maiden fans - they just don't do it for me.

Was also a tad disappointed with Slayer. Even hardcore Slayer fans (I like them but can take them or leave them) weren't impressed with their choice of songs. 

Was the first festival i drove home from. Wasn't a hard decision to make - $8 cans of carlton draught or aluminium? bottles of carlton dry. Free water was a no brainer.


----------



## bowie in space (9/3/11)

New Polly Jean album is great. A true artist, she never makes the same album twice and is always moving in a new direction.


----------



## peaky (17/3/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Had an awesome day at Soundwave yesterday. :super: :super:
> 
> Was also a tad disappointed with Slayer. Even hardcore Slayer fans (I like them but can take them or leave them) weren't impressed with their choice of songs.



I went to Soundwave in Sydney to see Slayer, thousands gathered in front of the stage and they no-showed. I was pissed. A mate went in Melbourne and said they put on a pretty average show, he's seen them a number of times before. Sounds like I didn't miss much! I thought Ill Nino put on a good show.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/3/11)

peakydh said:


> I went to Soundwave in Sydney to see Slayer, thousands gathered in front of the stage and they no-showed. I was pissed. A mate went in Melbourne and said they put on a pretty average show, he's seen them a number of times before. Sounds like I didn't miss much! I thought Ill Nino put on a good show.



Did you see many other bands on Stage 4 / Stage 4 Annex ? As a contrast to the big Maiden thing, the Melvins cranked out a beautifully bent set.


----------



## peaky (18/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Did you see many other bands on Stage 4 / Stage 4 Annex ? As a contrast to the big Maiden thing, the Melvins cranked out a beautifully bent set.



Murderdolls played on stage 4 and put on a good show, also Rob Zombie wasn't too bad. I'm not really a big Zombie fan but his show was much more spectacular than Slayer's <_< 
Didn't catch the Melvins, bit of a shame, I must've buggered off to another stage at that time. Did they play on Stage 4? I watched Iron Maiden for a while and then shot over to catch Pennywise, been trying to see Pennywise for years, finally got to. Jeez, the guys in Iron Maiden looked old when they came out on stage! :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (18/3/11)

peakydh said:


> Didn't catch the Melvins, bit of a shame, I must've buggered off to another stage at that time. Did they play on Stage 4? I watched Iron Maiden for a while and then shot over to catch Pennywise, been trying to see Pennywise for years, finally got to. Jeez, the guys in Iron Maiden looked old when they came out on stage! :lol:



I was also shocked at the advanced age of Monster Magnet. Fat, bloated and grey, they still pumped out some nice old school heavy rock (a rarity at Soundwave). 

Sadly, the sound was incredibly terrible for all bands on all stages. I dont know what it is about live engineering over the last few years, but more often its shocking than not. Or maybe I'm getting cranky and old -_- 

Melvins were on the Stage 4 Annex. At the same time as Maiden played the main pit. They were so cool, and although I havent heard them before, Im now a convert. *Melvins that is.

Smurto, in Sydney, beers were around $8 for midstrength ! Pure Blonde "Naked" or carlton "Mid". Bloody hell, even the mixer cans were low strength. I can see their point, because a lot of younger guys and girls cant handle their piss, cause trouble or fall over, but there should be a special coloured wristband for those over 30, allowing the consumption of full strength booze. 

_Darlin' get me another schooner of Everclear while I stand in the hot sun_ :lol:


----------



## jlm (26/3/11)

Year of the Pig by Fucked Up. I have to say I'm smitten by this band after seeing them at soundwave but five years ago I probably would have hated them (Punk bands don't record 18 minute songs.....) , the getting old thing comes into play again. Anyway, this is the first of a series of ep's they've done named after the preceding chinese calendar year. Its pretty ******* good.


----------



## petesbrew (7/4/11)

Jimmy Eat World - Bleed American
Haven't played this one for a while. A great pop rock album.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/4/11)

They went to a lot of effort and it is a ripper:


----------



## Pennywise (8/4/11)

Alice Cooper, Halo Of Flies


----------



## Silo Ted (8/4/11)

I am discovering the Funkadelic catalogue right now, and in the last week. Cool stuff. Weird, rockin and funk.. file somewhere between Zappa, Zeppelin and early 1970's musical Zeitgeist. 

So far, impressive albums for Funkadelic (for me) are: 

1974 - Standing On the Verge Of Getting It On
1975 - Let's Take It To The Stage
1970 - Free Your Mind...And Your Ass Will Follow


----------



## Silo Ted (8/4/11)

Photo: On Tour, Liverpool, May 1971


----------



## peaky (8/4/11)

Sublime, Stand By Your Van. 

A bit of ska punk is working nicely for me this evening. Also with some Bad Religion thrown in :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (8/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I am discovering the Funkadelic catalogue right now, and in the last week. Cool stuff. Weird, rockin and funk.. file somewhere between Zappa, Zeppelin and early 1970's musical Zeitgeist.
> 
> So far, impressive albums for Funkadelic (for me) are:
> 
> ...



One nation under a groove! Get on it!

For me Tenacious D - Tenacious D album, F&ck funny and musically well done.

'Karate' - classic!


----------



## peaky (8/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I am discovering the Funkadelic catalogue right now, and in the last week. Cool stuff. Weird, rockin and funk.. file somewhere between Zappa, Zeppelin and early 1970's musical Zeitgeist.
> 
> So far, impressive albums for Funkadelic (for me) are:
> 
> ...



Never heard of these guys before but by the picture they look like an interesting group! I'll look them up for a listen


----------



## Bribie G (8/4/11)

Finally found out that Belinda Carlisle is an elf.
That explains everything.


----------



## Silo Ted (9/4/11)

Cocko said:


> One nation under a groove! Get on it!
> 
> For me Tenacious D - Tenacious D album, F&ck funny and musically well done.
> 
> 'Karate' - classic!


You glaring omissions are that you don't mention the POD movie, and the many _mindblowing_ performances  

Link:


----------



## Bribie G (12/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Finally found out that Belinda Carlisle is an elf.
> That explains everything.
> 
> View attachment 45200






Please take me out the back and shoot me, BC was in Brisbane in February, totally missed her, didn't know she was coming. She's now 50 and still a total babe. God I'm fn hopeless. 

<_<


----------



## bum (12/4/11)

Hunx And His Punx - Too Young To Be In Love


----------



## Cocko (13/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> the many _mindblowing_ performances



Yep, brilliant!

"_I did not mean (I did not mean) to blow your mind (to blow your mind) this shit happens..all the tiiiiiiiiiime_"


----------



## Pennywise (13/4/11)

bum said:


> Hunx And His Punx - Too Young To Be In Love



He shoulda stayed in hairdressing


----------



## bum (13/4/11)

He can take me to 'Lover's Lane' anytime.


----------



## bum (17/4/11)

New Pharoahe Monch.


----------



## Bizier (18/4/11)

Nice work with Parliament there Silo Ted.

I am listening to Danzig I at the moment, feel that cheese!

Also Grand Wizard Theodore  from Wildstyle soundtrack, awesome track.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/4/11)

hahaha my FB last night was dedicated to Danzig...he bench presses gender sterotyped women for fun...you can't go wrong with Mother overdubbed on Mr. T... 


Seriously though, Danzig!!! still one of the best shows I've seen -back in 1993 How the Gods Kill tour...


----------



## Bizier (18/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> hahaha my FB last night was dedicated to Danzig...he bench presses gender sterotyped women for fun...you can't go wrong with Mother overdubbed on Mr. T...




Ha,

I am listening to the  - has to be one of the funkiest beats ever.


----------



## going down a hill (18/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Seriously though, Danzig!!! still one of the best shows I've seen -back in 1993 How the Gods Kill tour...


That would of been a killer gig.


----------



## bum (18/4/11)

I only just found out Devo put out a new record last year. Pretty good, actually.


----------



## bowie in space (30/4/11)

KOL

No, not kings of leon ... morons...

King of Limbs - new Radiohead.

Apparently 2 EP's put together.

Sounds rad


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

Jello Biafra/Melvins: Don't Breathe what you can't see.


----------



## jlm (1/5/11)

manticle said:


> Jello Biafra/Melvins: Don't Breathe what you can't see.




Solid tune. Except for the intro, reminds me of Tool whenever I hear it. Not a good thing in my books.

Loved seeing this live at soundwave


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

Not a tool fan here either. Personally I love that bass intro though.


----------



## peaky (5/5/11)

Pennywise - Full Circle. I'd love to crank it up real loud but 3yo daughter is asleep.... doh!


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/11)

Get Some Go Again - Rollins Band

Cheers SJ


----------



## MitchDudarko (6/5/11)

Reckless & Relentless by Asking Alexandria. Danny Worsnop has such a versatile voice on record. Live however, he's utter shit. Can't stay sober enough to put on a good show.


----------



## fifey (6/5/11)

The Jezabels are great.


----------



## jlm (7/5/11)

Saw Kyuss sans Homme last night, was excellent. First time I've ever seen one of my bass playing heroes, Nick Oliveri live. **** he is good. And Garcia live is as good as he is on the records.


----------



## manticle (7/5/11)

Then: Melvins/nude with boots
Now: MZ.412/Domine Rex Infernum


----------



## bum (7/5/11)

The Microphones - Mt Eerie


----------



## peaky (7/5/11)

Noisia - Split The Atom


----------



## manticle (9/5/11)

Melvins/Lustmord: Pigs of the Roman Empire
Maschinennzimmer 412: Malfeitor


----------



## Bizier (10/5/11)

Manticle, you had me listening to the Melvins for the first time in a long time just now... crininally underrated.

I was previously listening to Daniel Salinas - Straussmania = !


----------



## petesbrew (10/5/11)

SWMBO bought tickets for the fam to see Yo Gabba Gabba in June.
I wonder who the special guest will be?


----------



## Fents (10/5/11)

lova a bit of yo gabba gabba! DJ Lance rock in the house!

really hope the special guest is someone good like the roots! doubtfull though...


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/11)

Alterbridge - Blackbird

Very "foot on the foldback speaker" rock


----------



## going down a hill (24/5/11)

petesbrew said:


> SWMBO bought tickets for the fam to see Yo Gabba Gabba in June.
> I wonder who the special guest will be?


The Biz Markie will be out around that time? I think it's around June. He's playing at The Espy.


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/11)

going down a hill said:


> The Biz Markie will be out around that time? I think it's around June. He's playing at The Espy.


Ah the Biz, I had to google him.
The kids love that show. My son calls it "Oh Bugger!".


----------



## Bizier (24/5/11)

going down a hill said:


> The Biz Markie will be out around that time?



WHAT??

Nobody beats the Biz


----------



## going down a hill (25/5/11)

Yeah I'm not much of a fan of The Espy when it's packed to the rafters but I have to go see the Biz. I missed MF Doom, I'm not doing that this time.


----------



## kirem (27/5/11)

haven't listened to it for a while. Amused to death.


----------



## peaky (28/5/11)

Right now I'm listening to Black Sabbath, Paranoid. It's older than I am.... but it's still a goodie :beerbang:


----------



## bowie in space (30/5/11)

Listening to heaps of old reggae and funk/soul from various trojan/studio one/soul jazz compilations. I'm trying to convince myself summer is not too far away.


----------



## manticle (5/6/11)

Suicide: dream Baby Dream


----------



## bum (5/6/11)

Pure Guava


----------



## peaky (5/6/11)

ku de ta


----------



## manticle (5/6/11)

Gentle Ben and his sensitive side: Magnetic Island.

Recent purchase. Ambivalent at this point but I find new albums from bands I like often need a couple of listens before I've made a decision.

Nothing bad but just seems a bit run of the mill compared to the last two. Will see how it grows on me.


----------



## bconnery (6/6/11)

manticle said:


> Recent purchase. Ambivalent at this point but I find new albums from bands I like often need a couple of listens before I've made a decision.
> 
> Nothing bad but just seems a bit run of the mill compared to the last two. Will see how it grows on me.


I suffer majorly from early album listener syndrome. I generally need several listens before I'll even come close to grudgingly admitting that perhaps the x album from band y is as good as the z ones. 
Even then I have a tendency to play said albums at a ratio of 2z:1x, if not higher...

There are exceptions to this of course but it is pretty consistent...


----------



## WarmBeer (6/6/11)

Serj Tankian - Imperfect Harmonies

Winner for the award for the most inappropriate titled album name.

Not going to please the old-skool SOAD "if it ain't metal it ain't good" fans, but I'm digging his new direction.


----------



## Bizier (6/6/11)

PMD - Business is Business

I am self-diagnosed as suffering chronically from the early album listener syndrome. Usually I have an issue where the artist finally gets a decent production budget and starts to polish up the sound. Amount of overdubs = height of hurdle for album enjoyment.


----------



## bum (6/6/11)

The Nation of Ulysses


----------



## Dave70 (7/6/11)

Kataklysm - Prevail.


----------



## peaky (7/6/11)

Salmonella Dub - Inside The Dub Plates


----------



## Fents (8/6/11)

peakydh said:


> Salmonella Dub - Inside The Dub Plates



how good!

you should look up some red eyes and kora.


----------



## Dribs (8/6/11)

bum said:


> Pure Guava



Excellent choice. If you liked 12 Golden Country Greats, I'd highly recommend getting Ween and Shit Creek Boys live. It's has songs from around that era and a few a earlier ones, preformed with a fiddle and slide guitar player.


----------



## going down a hill (8/6/11)

Dug through the CD collection and found a couple of crackers

No Means No - The Worldhood Of The World (As Such)
Dillenger Escape Plan with Mike Patton - Irony is a Dead Scene


----------



## MitchDudarko (8/6/11)




----------



## Dave70 (9/6/11)

Teething baby - Crying.

Certainly more edgy and resonant than his early work with more improv than a Miles Davis set. Pronounced Doppler effect can be noted as one approaches cot and tiptoes back down the hall.
Vocal register seems to be mezzo-soprano, though stylistically quite diverse ranging from sustained, almost meditative 'black key' notes, through to 'vocal fry' reminiscent of Angela Gossow, culminating - relevant to the length of the performance - in an eventual degradation of the high notes and winding up like a raspy Jimmy Barnes at the height of his alcoholism. 

Performer is now becoming infamous however for spontaneous encore's throughout the night. 
I hope here releases some new material shortly as the audience is finding his current repertoire becoming somewhat _passe.. _


----------



## Bizier (10/6/11)

I got my tix this morning.


----------



## .DJ. (10/6/11)

Eddie Vedder - Ukulele Songs...

Next up is Taylor Hawkins and the Coat Tail Riders...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/6/11)

Farnsie


----------



## Bizier (16/6/11)




----------



## Yob (16/6/11)

Rise Against and Parkway drive... both doing well to make the brewery feel more like home  ... 

certainly do will when I put 4 x tower speakers in there this weekend and shake the roof off :icon_drunk:


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/11)

Though not part of my regular diet -
Dire Straits - Alchemy.
And seeing as I'm comfortably arrogant enough to state my opinion as fact, I can tell you this is one of the best live rock recordings ever.

What ever happened to the self indulgent guitar crescendo?


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Rise Against and Parkway drive... both doing well to make the brewery feel more like home  ...
> 
> certainly do will when I put 4 x tower speakers in there this weekend and shake the roof off :icon_drunk:


Rise Against is great for drowning out loud ipod users on the train.
:kooi:


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/11)

I have a sneaky suspicion that Antonio Vivaldi would have


----------



## bum (20/6/11)

Antonio Vivaldi the 18th century priest/composer? Seems somewhat unlikely to me.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/11)

Spent his time hanging around schoolgirls / street kids ... priest.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bizier (20/6/11)

I thought that was Michael Jackson, and not the beer one.


----------



## bum (27/6/11)

Jean Grae - Cookies Or Comas


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/11)

MacArthur Park - Richard Harris version. 

7 minute epic of a crooning, pickled acting legend driven home by an orchestral powerhouse.

*'Someone left the cake out in the rain, and I don't think that I can take, it cause it took so long to bake it
and I'll never have that recipe again,
Oh, no!*


..grandeur..


----------



## manticle (28/6/11)

Einsturzende Neubauaten: Blume (Frech Version)

English Version here:


----------



## bowie in space (29/6/11)

The Cure - Disintergration


----------



## raven19 (29/6/11)

One of the good things about bussing it to work now...

Disturbed, Children Collide, Birds of Tokyo, and Tool...


----------



## bum (29/6/11)

New Obits is better than old Obits but not a patch on Hot Snakes. WTF? Just reform Hot Snakes, douche.


----------



## manticle (29/6/11)

bowie in space said:


> The Cure - Disintergration




Their last really ******* good album (Wish was their last good album).

While awful now, they were a great band for a long time. How good is Pornography?


----------



## Florian (30/6/11)

manticle said:


> Einsturzende Neubauaten: Blume (Frech Version)
> 
> English Version here:




Wow, had forgotten about them for a while. Was a huge fan as a young teenager, had most albums, went to their concert etc. For some reason I once decided to sell my special limited edition Tabula Rasa album and regret it for years to come. Live and learn, have never given away a piece of music ever since. Will have to look on youtube for old stuff from them.


----------



## manticle (30/6/11)

You might have some luck with discogs if you feel the urge to own them again. I bought my vinyl copy of malediction from there (and many, many other records too).


----------



## mikem108 (30/6/11)

+1 on the Cure especially the remastered pack...

However for me its really old blues, good brewing music 
Elizabeth Cotten, Rev Gary Davis, Lightnin Hopkins, Big Bill Broonzy
Not so old Blues 
Muddy Waters, Howlin Wolf geting into it especially after seeing that movie Cadillac Records

New Beastie Boys album Hot sauce.., The new Strokes Album is pretty good, Neil Youngs Noise

and the guilty pleasure ...the Remastered Boxed Set of the first 5 Queen Albums although the first two are the best


----------



## bowie in space (30/6/11)

manticle said:


> Their last really ******* good album (Wish was their last good album).
> 
> While awful now, they were a great band for a long time. How good is Pornography?



Yes I agree. I saw them on the Bloodflowers tour...oh the pain. I was in a miserable mood after that show. I tried to listen to self titled album about 5 or 6 years ago. That was bad. I just reminisce with good ol' stuff these days. Good winter listening with a dark ale in hand.

Bowie


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/11)

Ben Folds - Way to Normal

Might have to stick it on shuffle next.


----------



## chrisherberte (30/6/11)

Yo Gabba Gabba - Get the Sillies Out (or at least my son is in the adjacent room) That shit sticks in your head for days --aarrgh.


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/11)

plonklab said:


> Yo Gabba Gabba - Get the Sillies Out



Until I googled that, I thought they were some kind of hip-hop / ska fusion band..


----------



## manticle (30/6/11)

Sleep Research Facility: Nostromo


----------



## dcx3 (30/6/11)

Stone temple pilots, i just started listening to them again.


----------



## Florian (30/6/11)

manticle said:


> You might have some luck with discogs if you feel the urge to own them again. I bought my vinyl copy of malediction from there (and many, many other records too).


Thanks for that, they stock it, but I have been over it for a while now so won't order this one, but what a great site, might find some other long lost treasures there.


----------



## Bizier (30/6/11)

mikem108 said:


> ...for me its really old blues, good brewing music ...



I listened to the complete Robert Johnson - again - in the car to and from work today. I always make up a little blues about whatever I do during the day. Some such obscure unique performances (mostly whistling) of mine:
The cold kettle blues
The low OG blues
Mop water gone brown

The exception is when using peracetic acid solution, there is only the following (Team America style):
Proxitane,
**** Yeah!

Whatever keeps you sane, I guess.


----------



## Dave70 (1/7/11)

The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God 

Brings back memories of linking arms with the wife and skipping round in circles in some retardo square dance. Excellent primer for a big night out.


Babies change that..


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

Bizier said:


> I listened to the complete Robert Johnson - again - in the car to and from work today. I always make up a little blues about whatever I do during the day. Some such obscure unique performances (mostly whistling) of mine:
> The cold kettle blues
> The low OG blues
> Mop water gone brown
> ...



Think I'm going to put on Violent Masturbation Blues by The Sailors.


----------



## bum (1/7/11)

I'm sick and tired of paying all that income tax...


----------



## outbreak (1/7/11)

Toe To Toe - Falling Short
Mindsnare - In Reach of No Man


----------



## Simon66 (1/7/11)

Gillian Welch's new album "The Harrow & The Harvest" It has been a long time since her last one (7 years)


----------



## bowie in space (1/7/11)

Damien "jr gong" Marley - Welcome to Jamrock. Missed the boat on this one a few years back. I've been sifting through a bit of newish reggae, but this album really stands out. There are a couple of r'n'b style tracks I skip through, but overall it's a solid piece of work. An exciting audible experience.

Modern day reggae sounds a bit like light hip hop mixed with a bit of rap. I like a bit of dancehall, but prefer reggae with a bit more dub style. Does anyone know of anyone producing stuff like the Upsetters, Lee 'scratch' Perry, Augustus Pablo, King Tubby, etc? I've tried a bit of NZ stuff. There is a good scene there, but I'm not diggin' it too much.

Bowie


----------



## Bizier (2/7/11)

bowie in space said:


> Damien "jr gong" Marley - Welcome to Jamrock.



Nice.

You just made me listen to 'Nah Mean' from the album he did with Nas. It was the only song that I really liked on it though. Welcome to Jamrock comes out every now and then here, usually loud.

When you find someone producing stuff of the standard of the Upsetters' Blackboard Jungle Dub stuff, you let me know.


----------



## Bizier (2/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God
> 
> Brings back memories of linking arms with the wife and skipping round in circles in some retardo square dance. Excellent primer for a big night out.
> 
> ...



The bargirl/performer playing the piano accordion at the Sail and Anchor last weekend dressed as some kind of pirate wench or something (highly conducive, anyway) launched into a few bars of Dirty Old Town between instrumental ditties. _THAT_ was hot.


----------



## matho (2/7/11)

drinking belgians and listening to fear factory demanufacture


----------



## peaky (2/7/11)

matho said:


> drinking belgians and listening to fear factory demanufacture



:beerbang: 

Jeez, I used to thrash that album.

I'm sure it's still laying around here somewhere. Mind you, it just wouldn't be the same listening to it quietly since the 3yo is asleep....


----------



## matho (2/7/11)

well i just woke up my 5yo but my 3yo daughter who is asleep in the room next too the stereo is fast asleep


----------



## peaky (2/7/11)

Ha! Nice one, I reckon my daughter would probably sleep through it too. I didn't find the Fear Factory CD but I did find some Pantera.......


----------



## manticle (3/7/11)

Swans: Greed


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

outbreak said:


> Toe To Toe - Falling Short
> Mindsnare - In Reach of No Man



Nice job!!! Old school. Back in the days when a live gig was an event, before the word "mosh" was appropriated by pop culture to mean "jump up and down on the spot" - hardcore wasn't about fringes and designer clothes. That's it, I'm digging out my 7"s!!!


----------



## manticle (3/7/11)

SPK: In Flagrante Delicto


----------



## Clutch (7/7/11)

3 sides of my musical coin:

Sick of it All, Hatebreed, Parkway Drive, Ramallah. (Hardcore)

Bar9, Skrillex, Nero. (Dubstep)

Looptroop, Atmosphere, Dilated Peoples, MF Doom. (Hip hop)


----------



## Dave70 (8/7/11)

They've been playing this on the promo for Deadliest catch on fox. Johny Cashes version of the old gospel tune 'Ain't no grave lifted from from the last of his 'American' series of recordings.
Kind of haunting.


----------



## Pennywise (10/7/11)

Listening to Chickenfoot while the boil is on


----------



## bum (10/7/11)

Wugazi.

I know nothing good comes from internet hype but I am looking forward to seeing if the album works.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm really off the pulse with you guys - the new Maiden best since 7th son? The new Motorhead the best one for ages?
> 
> Mastodon we can agree on. Ihsahn's last solo album was majestorial, Opeth live just as amazing as Opeth in the studio.
> 
> I think Maiden are the most phenomenal live band in the world, regardless of age, but the Final Frontier has one too many lags for me...for me there is no way that Matter of Life or Death can be beaten in the last 4 albums.


Listened to both albums back to back again after our little tte--tte Saturday night.

And with all due respect, YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/11)

I love . He's got a lot of assorted stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Listened to both albums back to back again after our little tte--tte Saturday night.
> 
> And with all due respect, YOU ARE WRONG.




No, you're just too old... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bizier (13/7/11)

I spent the morning getting angry at the man listening to PE "Bumrush" and "Nation of Millions" then the afternoon listening to second-hand talkback radio. That shit will give me cancer.


----------



## jlm (13/7/11)

Have been getting my stoner groove on with Red Fang.

Cool video:


----------



## WarmBeer (13/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> No, you're just too old... :icon_chickcheers:


1988 - the year their greatest achievement, Seventh Son, was released. I was in puberty, I dare say you were still in nappies.

Now, get of my lawn, youse damn kids


----------



## Lecterfan (13/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> 1988 - the year their greatest achievement, Seventh Son, was released.



We can agree on that (both the categorical and qualitative sections). I was early teens, but I was still young enough for Slayer to scare me haha. A year or two later and it was only slayer fans that scared me hahaha

Now stop goading me, you know my rampant ego won't let me gracefully ignore you; it's up to you to be the mature one


----------



## Bizier (15/7/11)

jlm said:


> Have been getting my stoner groove on with Red Fang.
> 
> Cool video:




I had not heard these guys, but I loved the sound in the clip. Going through their catalogue now, and the guitarist is obviously a fan of Josh Homme, but I love brewing to stoner rock (although don't follow it - just have Kyuss/early QOTSA/Fu Manchu in collection). I am now a Red Fang fan.

Are there other such bands I should know about?


----------



## jlm (15/7/11)

Bizier said:


> I had not heard these guys, but I loved the sound in the clip. Going through their catalogue now, and the guitarist is obviously a fan of Josh Homme, but I love brewing to stoner rock (although don't follow it - just have Kyuss/early QOTSA/Fu Manchu in collection). I am now a Red Fang fan.
> 
> Are there other such bands I should know about?



Not really a stoner rock expert here, punk/thrash is my game but when stoner rock is done well (can't put my finger on what I like about Red Fang so much. They don't get bogged down in dirgey/doom sounds like others do, are a little dischordant in places and the dude can really sing) I dig it. 

I generally like the more aggrisive sounding stuff like Green Machine:


At the other end of the spectrum I quite like the worlds best Sabbath impersonators Sleep, although they do indulge in the dirge thing a bit: 

Helps that Matt Pike went on to form High on Fire after them, the other 2 went on to form a band called Om, who while not quite Rock, are very Stoner and a bit interesting even to my punk rock sensibilities:

Can hear Kyuss' quieter momentents in their louder moments if you're patient.

Then there's Garcia's post Kyuss thing Unida:


None of which really sound like Red Fang, but if I come across anything else in that vein I'll be sure to put it up here. Did you see the Kyuss Lives thing recently? Nick Oliveri was just arrested by a SWAT team in LA a few days ago so his future in it is uncertain. Shame, he's such a brilliant musician but sadly is mad as a cut snake.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/7/11)

Bizier said:


> I had not heard these guys, but I loved the sound in the clip. Going through their catalogue now, and the guitarist is obviously a fan of Josh Homme, but I love brewing to stoner rock (although don't follow it - just have Kyuss/early QOTSA/Fu Manchu in collection). I am now a Red Fang fan.
> 
> Are there other such bands I should know about?




Great suggestions by jlm. The "Stoner" thing kind of slides two ways - into melodic rockiness with 70s roots, or into doomier/heavier territory.

Based on your current tastes, and assuming you want to avoid total doom sludge and/or stoner metal, I would suggest you buy/burn the Desert Session albums...kind of a who's who of the Cali stoner thing (more melodic and trippy). 

Also try the Sword. Personally I am an underground snob and could provide you with endless lists of bands from Europe and Australia, but meh - each to their own.

I'm more on the doom and stoner metal side of things - but not the 3 minutes of feedback drone stuff (YAWN). A band that receives little no credit but had a huge hand in turning the tide within the metal genre back to big blues riffs etc are Cathedral. Their second album, The Ethereal Mirror, has some of the best stoner riffs of all time on it - but heavy as ****...plus very unconventional vocals from one of the founding members of Napalm Death haha. But if you prefer melodic singing, stick to the stoner rock bands.

Cheers.


----------



## jlm (15/7/11)

Another good Red Fang video:


What Lecterfan's suggested is a good idea. That Cali stoner scene in the 90's was very incestuous, heaps of guys moving between each others bands and such. 
Was aware of The Sword but never heard them til now. Pretty good (I also like that an SVT classic with and 8x10 cab is standard in a lot of these bands). Didn't they play soundwave?


----------



## Lecterfan (15/7/11)

jlm said:


> The Sword ... Didn't they play soundwave?




Pretty sure they did. I am ambivalent about them, I like their tone (but I run a gibson through an orange so I'm easy pleased)....but I guess part of me reacts badly to them because I think a lot of where they are is due to hype...but hey, hundreds of thousands of people would never have heard kyuss of metallica didn't take them on tour, so there's no reason for me to begrudge the same favour to the sword. I guess with their image etc. I want something closer to older Grand Magus, or even Winos last barbarian metal attempt haha.

I still have the little 3 song red tape of Kyuss (thumb, freedom run and thong on it) that came with Hot Metal magazine in order to get the metal heads prepared for them when they came with Metallica haha.

Anyway - first hop addition is due 70gms of EKG in at 45 mins for an irish red. Yummo.


edit: hey jlm, I know you are more into punk/thrash as you stated - but a couple of Melb bands I reckon you'd groove on would be Clagg and Dread. Both much more aggressive and heavier. Clagg might be a bit too doomy for you, but Dread probably matches up ok.

Both have details on the interwebs and have cds etc...


----------



## [email protected] (15/7/11)

Bizier said:


> I had not heard these guys, but I loved the sound in the clip. Going through their catalogue now, and the guitarist is obviously a fan of Josh Homme, but I love brewing to stoner rock (although don't follow it - just have Kyuss/early QOTSA/Fu Manchu in collection). I am now a Red Fang fan.
> 
> Are there other such bands I should know about?



A few more to have a listen to..

High on Fire
Orange Goblin
Hermano
Brant Bjork solo stuff
Earthless
Dead Meadow
Hawkwind (real old school)

Or even check out the doco "Such Hawks, Such Hounds"

I'd youtube link all of the above but the computer nazi's won't allow access on work PC's...

Cheers
Booz


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> ...edit: hey jlm, I know you are more into punk/thrash as you stated - but a couple of Melb bands I reckon you'd groove on would be Clagg and Dread. Both much more aggressive and heavier. Clagg might be a bit too doomy for you, but Dread probably matches up ok...



Hope it's better than that absolute sh!te we were forced to listen to, twice!, on Saturday night. Next case swap, I'm bringing my Bieber cd's so I can get some quality tunes.

Oops, sry, I'm meant to be the mature one


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/7/11)

Clagg are ******* excellent.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Hope it's better than that absolute sh!te we were forced to listen to, twice!, on Saturday night. Next case swap, I'm bringing my Bieber cd's so I can get some quality tunes.
> 
> Oops, sry, I'm meant to be the mature one


 :lol:


----------



## Flippo (15/7/11)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='795210' date='Jul 15 2011, 01:38 PM']Or even check out the doco "Such Hawks, Such Hounds"[/quote]


Just watching this now...... amazing


----------



## manticle (15/7/11)

The Swans: the Great Annihilator


----------



## Bizier (16/7/11)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='795210' date='Jul 15 2011, 12:38 PM']A few more to have a listen to..

High on Fire
Orange Goblin
Hermano
Brant Bjork solo stuff
Earthless
Dead Meadow
Hawkwind (real old school)

Or even check out the doco "Such Hawks, Such Hounds"

I'd youtube link all of the above but the computer nazi's won't allow access on work PC's...

Cheers
Booz[/quote]
I have to say, that for some time I have been impressed with your username, so it is suitable that you chimed in.

I will check out the ones I have not heard. My old man was a mad Hawkwind et al fan, so I grew up listening to that stuff, perhaps I had a biological predisposition to such music *ahem*...

I actually spent my whole morning searching around for the sound I most want to brew to (insert Mighty Boosh 'new sound' sample). It is not like I have not heard of most of these bands, it is just not that I have gone and listened to them, or monitor such streams. Anyway I am not into overly drawn out stuff unless it is old psych, and even then it is tentative, but that is a goldmine genre. Since developing a love of snappy old funk breaks, and growing up a little (maybe) the groove and a tempo within reason appeal to me, but I am still funny about it and can't exactly elaborate on my decisions.

There is a band that I am trying to remember the name of, they were a kind of chuggy rocky metal like a Motorhead of the 90's, even potentially Swedish, and they did an album where they got all introspective and open minded and soft and it had a three legged dog on the cover (not The Crual Sea or Alice in Chains - perhaps the dog even had four legs), but very shortly after the album was released to disdain of fans, they went straight back to their old distorted bass-heavy de-tuned rock stylings and released an apology album. I can't remember their name for the life of me.


I am going through the Saint Vitus catalogue, and it is totally awesome, even though I am very much not a fan of clean operatic style vocals, if that was raspier, I'd be pitching more of a tent. This song is more early hardcore and thrash like, but it is awesome.

I was in nappies.

ED: and thanks to jlm & lecter's other suggestions, inspiration for my morning's journey through time and space.


----------



## peaky (16/7/11)

Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy


----------



## rotten (16/7/11)

These guys are commercial BUT!

Foo Fighters are on my play list heaps atm. Bought 4 tickets yesterday to the Adelaide Oval concert later this year, Can't wait.
Tenacious D to open, should be hilarious.

:lol:


----------



## manticle (17/7/11)

Coil: Unreleased Themes from Hellraiser


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/11)

peakydh said:


> Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy




Back in the day's when I was keen on expensive substances that kept you up all night talking shit, I waltzed through the door on a chilly winters morn at around 4 am not really feeling myself, flicked on rage and was submitted utterly by this offering.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/11)

Bizier said:


> There is a band that I am trying to remember the name of, they were a kind of chuggy rocky metal like a Motorhead of the 90's, even potentially Swedish, and they did an album where they got all introspective and open minded and soft and it had a three legged dog on the cover (not The Crual Sea or Alice in Chains - perhaps the dog even had four legs), but very shortly after the album was released to disdain of fans, they went straight back to their old distorted bass-heavy de-tuned rock stylings and released an apology album. I can't remember their name for the life of me.



The band I was thinking of was Entombed. Now that I have been back over their stuff... it is not really what I was looking for after all (at the time I considered them 'rock'). Further to that, they impinged on the sanctity of early Fripp.  After 34 years, they seemingly added nothing to that song, which in my mind is absolutely perfect to begin with.

In other news I like the energy of Cowboys and Aliens, I know it is kind of poppy, but maybe I am coming to terms with actually liking that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/11)

Bizier said:


> Further to that, they impinged on the sanctity of early Fripp.  After 34 years, they seemingly added nothing to that song, which in my mind is absolutely perfect to begin with.



I love how they left out the solo/jam section because it was too difficult.


----------



## bullsneck (19/7/11)

Vastly different to what's been mentioned in the last few posts, but I'm listening to Syl Johnson.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/11)

The late 80's hath called me this afternoon. And yea, verily, it was good.


----------



## Clutch (19/7/11)

I had NWO and Just One Fix blasting today.


----------



## leiothrix (19/7/11)

Tristania - Widow's Weeds, followed by The White Stripes - White Blood Cells.

Nothing like a bit of variety


----------



## Bizier (19/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> The late 80's hath called me this afternoon. And yea, verily, it was good.


Nice, I occasionally get the live one or even Filth Pig out every now and then, I really like the live one.


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/11)

Had to drop in on a customer in Newcastle and took Astro Creep 2000 along to keep me company.

It's old, but never _gets_ old.


----------



## raven19 (20/7/11)

'White Limo' off the new Foo Fighters album, back to some decent rock finally!


----------



## Lecterfan (20/7/11)

Demonaz...or Bathory's Twilight of the gods...same album basically...listening to both perpetually...

And some other seriously fucked up ambient stuff that makes me question the DSM definition of psychosis...hehehe


Man Astro Creep takes me back...I bought that the same day I bought Spine of God. I was a Danzg freak at the time and loved them both instantly. good times...


----------



## bowie in space (22/7/11)

Dave70 said:


> Back in the day's when I was keen on expensive substances that kept you up all night talking shit, I waltzed through the door on a chilly winters morn at around 4 am not really feeling myself, flicked on rage and was submitted utterly by this offering.




Yep, I can relate to this post. Scary shit the first time you see it, particularly in that state of mind.


----------



## bowie in space (22/7/11)

jlm said:


> Have been getting my stoner groove on with Red Fang.
> 
> Cool video:






That was the raddest video I've seen in ages. Excellent groove too.

Thank you jlm


----------



## Lecterfan (22/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Demonaz...or Bathory's Twilight of the gods...same album basically...listening to both perpetually...
> 
> And some other seriously fucked up ambient stuff that makes me question the DSM definition of psychosis...hehehe
> 
> ...




I retract that and insert La Sexorcisto in place of Astro Creep. 

Edit: cut out some smart arse comments about ministry lest I be bashed down the track haha...


----------



## proudscum (22/7/11)

hmm Jesus built my hotrod and moving down to florida ..ohh the butthole surfers





well at least gibby


----------



## peaky (23/7/11)

I told the 3yo she could choose any disc from the stack and we'll play it.

So now we're listening to Creedence Clearwater Revival.



And I'm lookin' out my backdoor but I still can't see the rain......


----------



## yardy (23/7/11)

Flogging Molly


----------



## Pennywise (23/7/11)

Chickenfoot seem to be a reoccurring band whilst the boil is on, my kinda girl is playing right now and the neighbors are out, while I'm singin along


----------



## jlm (23/7/11)

Listening to bad youtubed recordings of the new Turbonegro lineup. Long live deathpunk.


----------



## manticle (24/7/11)

MZ.412: Domine Rex Inferum


----------



## Clutch (25/7/11)

Mr Little Jeans covering Arcade Fire's "The Suburbs".

 

Dinner-and-sexy-times-with-the-lady type music.

The original sucks, for the record.

And;


Skrillex "First of the Year"



I just love it when you hear her scream "call 911 NOW!" and then it drops.


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/11)




----------



## Lecterfan (29/7/11)

Last day before semester starts, bottling two batches and putting down another.

So far:

Milled grains to Brutal Truth - Sounds of the animal kingdom

Mashed in and began bottle wash to Biohazard - Kill or be killed (first time, picked it up for $5 - regrettable lyrics but musically the best they'd done since Urban Discipline)

Currently heating sparge water to Nachtmystium - Instinct: decay

But fear not, this will all be equalled out to Dwight Yoakam and Frank Zappa once noon rolls around and I crack a beer and mellow out haha


----------



## bowie in space (29/7/11)

Yoakham and Zappa. Does that mean your collection is alphabetised? I'm considering sorting mine chronologically.


----------



## jlm (29/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Last day before semester starts, bottling two batches and putting down another.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


New brutal truth in a few months :beerbang: If it's half as good as evolution through revolution I'll be a happy man


----------



## Lecterfan (29/7/11)

bowie in space said:


> Yoakham and Zappa. Does that mean your collection is alphabetised? I'm considering sorting mine chronologically.




HAHAH - yes, but that was not the reasoning behind it!!!



jlm said:


> New brutal truth in a few months :beerbang: If it's half as good as evolution through revolution I'll be a happy man



:beerbang: JLM, did you get the last Damaged album with kevin Sharp on vox? My fave Australian band and one of my fave vocalists....I was in a band a million years ago and our last shows were on the Kevin Sharp-Damaged tour and they were awesome live.


Now I am 4 pints in, one batch bottled, started on the second, mash and boil went well - I chucked in some extra homegrown cascade as my Motueka was %8 or something so I needed to adjust Tonys additions...and I love experiments and care not a jot for reproducing the same beer.

I actually slipped in Lamb of God ashes of the wake and 2 podcasts from the brewing network.


Edit: if you haven't already, then check out the brewing network, can you brew it, Avery Maharaja as it is a %7 Imperial IPA that they brew over %9 and are ******* smashed by the end of it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/7/11)

jlm said:


> New brutal truth in a few months :beerbang: If it's half as good as evolution through revolution I'll be a happy man


there are 2 new songs streaming on the fasebook page. hectic.
http://www.facebook.com/brutaltruth?v=app_178091127385 :beerbang:


----------



## jlm (29/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> HAHAH - yes, but that was not the reasoning behind it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Damaged were one on my favorites. I bought donotspit from the local chandler's back when I was in about grade 10, would be like going into HMV or something today and finding the grind section.......
On that tour Kevin Sharp did some vocals for local punk (now) institution Mouthguard (who I'll be onstage for the first time in about 10 years as a support for in Nov.). They were recording while he was in town and they hit him up and he went in and did the job. Legend.


----------



## manticle (29/7/11)

The recent Wall: Live thread has made me dig up Pink Floyd: The wall.

Pretentious though it may be on many levels, it's still fantastically written and put together.

Next up Fintroll: Nattfodd then I think I'll try and find Pink Floyd: animals to continue the nostalgia


----------



## redlegger (29/7/11)

Can i go back and be 17 again???


----------



## manticle (30/7/11)

Atrium Carceri: Kapnobatai

From a different album but an indication of the sound: 

and


----------



## Pennywise (30/7/11)

Spent the day with the stereo on, started with nirvana: nevermind, then motley cre shout at the devil, bit of Bon jovi, bit more nirvana (this time unplugged), then tool: opiate. Had to cull it when swmbo wanted to watch Harry potter, wtf, I'd rather chill out with tunes, even though I do like the movies, its no match for music


----------



## DU99 (30/7/11)

AC/DC old stuff...


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/11)

redlegger9 said:


> Can i go back and be 17 again???
> 
> View attachment 47330


Great album that one.


----------



## tui (31/7/11)

sick as a dog with the flu stayed in bed all day & worked right through my Pink Floyd collection some of the stuff they did in the 60s really shows how f*#%ed up musos can get on drugs & still put out amazing albums


----------



## Clutch (1/8/11)

tui said:


> some of the stuff they did in the 60s really shows how f*#%ed up musos can get on drugs & still put out amazing albums




For further evidence see Scott Wieland with Stone Temple Pilots and then with Velvet Revolver.
Some musicians should have a licence to take heroin, because they suck while sober.


----------



## bowie in space (1/8/11)

redlegger9 said:


> Can i go back and be 17 again???
> 
> View attachment 47330




No, but you can be 23. C'mon man, what's your age again?


----------



## Flippo (1/8/11)

Clutch said:


> For further evidence see Scott Wieland with Stone Temple Pilots and then with Velvet Revolver.
> Some musicians should have a licence to take heroin, because they suck while sober.



Dunno if you saw them out here recently but **** me, it was the best show I'd seen in years. 

I went to the encore gig at the Metro here in Sydney and Weiland was a flat out rockstar.


----------



## petesbrew (1/8/11)

Conjunctivitis and Tonsilitis. Feeling like crap. Just set up for an AG Dunkelweizen tomorrow. Relax. Do something. relax. do something. And the warm sun is welcome.
edit: oops. Thought this was the off topic thread. Oh well. Music wise, I'll probably be lazy and stick the mp3's on shuffle. Too easy.


----------



## Dave70 (4/8/11)

Anal C**t
It just gets worse.

I don't really listen to them so much as much as read the lyrics as Seth Putnam screams. Its garbage, but it gives me a laugh.

"I Got an Office Job for the Sole Purpose of Sexually Harassing Women" being one of their less controversial tracks.


----------



## Clutch (6/8/11)

Just cleaned a metric assload of bottles to Mars Ill and some other hip hop.
Now I'm chilling on the deck with a book, a beer, and my laptop with A Day to Remember.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/8/11)

Dave70 said:


> Anal C**t
> It just gets worse.
> 
> I don't really listen to them so much as much as read the lyrics as Seth Putnam screams. Its garbage, but it gives me a laugh.
> ...



Haha - yes, very average grindcore, but worth it for the songtitles alone...the only one I bothered buying was "I like it when you die" which had the "you're unbelievable" cover on it.


----------



## manticle (6/8/11)

Swans: God damn the sun



Coil: All the pretty horses: 

and death in june: Holy Water: 

Most death in June I can't really get into but their first album was a cracker, especially this song.


----------



## iJosh (6/8/11)

Just bottled my latest brew to the soothing sounds of Megadeth: Endgame...


----------



## Bizier (6/8/11)

I think I have posted all previously, but today I brought out the "ok Dan, it is cleaning keg time" mix of DK Plastic Surgery, Pangea Serpent Fire and Danzig album. Followed by the Madlib India joint 

ED: cop the rad dancing after 4:20 in that clip

ED II:  I have never seen these, they are awesome!

ED III:  GOLD!


----------



## redlegger (8/8/11)

Escape Velocity :super:


----------



## Synthetase (9/8/11)

Floating Me

Jon Stockman is one hell of a bass player.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/11)

We Came As Romans - To Plant A Seed


----------



## Silo Ted (12/8/11)

Synthetase said:


> Floating Me
> 
> Jon Stockman is one hell of a bass player.



Very disappointed in this album.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Very disappointed in this album.


It's got its good moments, but I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/8/11)

Just brewed a mongrel something or other beer with a heap of everything, hopbursted 300 gms of flowers with a fistful of flowers every 2 mins for the last 10 mins... Aside from a few loose goatwhore tracks I've just done At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul. What a seminal album, still unmatched by the inheritors of the style.


----------



## Bubba Q (13/8/11)

had some Devin Townsend playing whilst i brewed this morning. playlist was random songs from
SYL-City
Ocean Machine
Addicted
Terria
Deconstruction
Ziltoid The Omniscient


----------



## Clutch (13/8/11)

God, I haven't heard SYL in years.
I'll be right back.



Strapping Young Lad: Detox.


----------



## manticle (13/8/11)

Laura: we are mapping your dreams


----------



## manticle (13/8/11)

Night terrors: Human Hair


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

November Novelet


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

Skinny Puppy: Rabies.

Nostalgia at its finest.


----------



## manticle (19/8/11)

Pogues: Dirty Old Town.

When Shane had teeth (and horrible things they were too)


----------



## Clutch (20/8/11)

Depeche Mode: In Your Room.

Holy shit, I'd forgotten how much I loved this song.


----------



## Dave70 (20/8/11)

Primus.

Suck on this.

The opening nod to Rushes 'YYZ' is a cracker.


----------



## sic_vl (23/8/11)

I usually change what im listening to week to week.
This week im listening to Rob Zombie. Previously

Foo Fighters... best rock band on the planet, i never stop listening to them

Limp Bizkit

Birds of Tokyo

Silverchair

The Getaway Plan

Fleetwood Mac

Faith no More

Slash

Superheist


----------



## Synthetase (24/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Very disappointed in this album.



Yeah, it's not as good as I thought it was going to be - the second and third-last tracks in particular. There's some good stuff in there too.


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/11)

Just upgraded the battery in my 5 yr old gigabeat, so now hopefully I can listen to it for more than an hour.
Don't you just love it when it turns back on?!


----------



## Silo Ted (25/8/11)

As of last weekend, my latest favorite artist is Gonjasufi. Spent a stoned & tipsy afternoon on Saturday jammin along with the album A Sufi & A Killer (me on guitar, Mrs on Farfisa). The album's getting more interesting by the day siince then. 

Granted, it's not everyone's cuppa tea, but here's a wee taste.


----------



## manticle (27/8/11)

These Immortal souls: Marry me (lie, lie)


Followed by Jello Biafra with Mojo Nixon


----------



## iScarlet (27/8/11)

manticle said:


> Jello Biafra



Yes.

Now playing *Fleetwood Mac* - _The Chain_


----------



## Clutch (28/8/11)

Apathy feat. Vinnie Paz and Jedi Mind Tricks: Honkey Kong.

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Bizier (28/8/11)

Clutch said:


> Apathy feat. Vinnie Paz and Jedi Mind Tricks: Honkey Kong.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.


Dope! I only really know Apathy from ages ago, he still abviously has some rhymes up his sleeve. I like the grimy east coast sound.

A classic & funny freestyle:


I was listening to Rust Never Sleeps earlier, I might have to put Ghostface Ironman back in the CD player to get my afternoon on track.


----------



## Clutch (28/8/11)

You really should get the latest album, it's unbelievable.

I'm switching between Slaine and Atmosphere today.


----------



## Bizier (28/8/11)




----------



## MarcusA (30/8/11)

At the very moment I am listening to Anni B Sweet's single Motorway which happens to have a very relaxing power on my nerves and my mind... it is quite a chilly song (which would be perfect for going on a road trip actually - with an old Chevy... at least that is what I have in mind while listening to the song).


----------



## manticle (2/9/11)

Pink Floyd: Wish you were here (shine on you crazy diamond I at the moment).

Old vinyl I bought for $8 somewhere a few years back and it's a bit scratched. Jumping like a motherfucker which interrupts my nostalgia (most of my floyd stuff is on cassette tape).

So irritated I just ordered another vinyl copy of this and vinyl of animals, atom heart mother and the wall from discogs. Take that mr scratchy record!


----------



## manticle (2/9/11)

Swans (again, can't get enough of this band)

Children of God (album)


----------



## manticle (4/9/11)

Traffic: John Barleycorn

An old English folksong reworked by a 70s pysh roch band. The song is about about many pagan type themes, one of which is the growing, crushing and mashing of barley to make whisky and beer.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/11)

Tool - 10,000 Days


----------



## petesbrew (6/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Tool - 10,000 Days


Gotye - Making Mirrors


----------



## Clutch (6/9/11)

Another Apathy track: East Coast Rapist.



Love the Breakfast Club intro and the "Don't You Forget About Me" beat sample.


----------



## stick_65 (7/9/11)

Im listening to *Metronomy - The English Riviera




in my opinion its good "thinking" music haha*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/9/11)

Opeth - Heritage

pretty damn good if 70s prog floats your boat.

here's a review:
http://social.entertainment.msn.com/music/...73-e3e65a2f8245


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/11)

I almost refuse to admit that it's over a quarter of a century FFS


----------



## Jez (7/9/11)

At The Drive-In - Relationship of Command 

from start to finish


----------



## jaikai (8/9/11)

Red Fang- Murder in the mountains...

Just good stoner rock, fits the arvo vibe


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/11)

George Benson


----------



## Synthetase (10/9/11)

Anathema

We're here because we're here.

EDIT: Just bought Opeth's Heritage on ebay. Honestly, JB, if I can search your site from my chair, what makes you think I'm not going to look elsewhere as well? $26 my arse.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

Pink Floyd: Great Gig in the sky. 

Yes I'm going through a pink Floyd phase. About to watch the wall.

On video.

I still feel young.


----------



## Clutch (12/9/11)

Not music but a comedian/visionary.

Bill Hicks: Revelations.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/9/11)

Dokken: tooth and nail. Young enough to ferociously defend the old school haha...acid wash jeans and boofy hair supreme.


----------



## mesa99 (17/9/11)

Machine Head - Live in London... oh yeah.


----------



## Clutch (17/9/11)

Army of the Pharaohs.


----------



## O'Henry (17/9/11)

Tame Impala


----------



## going down a hill (23/9/11)

Slayer - Reign in Blood.

This is such an unrelenting album, still kills it today. The lyrics, left and right guitar solo's from King and Hanneman and Dave Lombardo. One of my all time records.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/11)

the new Mastodon album goes alright.


----------



## Silo Ted (23/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Opeth - Heritage
> 
> pretty damn good if 70s prog floats your boat.
> 
> ...


I almost bought that album yesterday but ended up with mastodon's newie. Its not as cool as thier other stuff but im sure it will grow on me. not as unique as their others, and that accessability is a bit dull. I prefer the prog style so maybe I will get more opeth anyway, despite being a bit ovet the band.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Opeth - Heritage
> 
> pretty damn good if 70s prog floats your boat.
> 
> ...


You sure the production company didn't confuse "Rush" with "Opeth" when printing the CD cover?

Half way through on first listen, and yet to hear anything approaching "metal"...


----------



## Lecterfan (23/9/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Half way through on first listen, and yet to hear anything approaching "metal"...




True, but not much of that on Damnation either...

Mastodon - all power to them, they can move and change and do whatever the hell they want as they earned their stripes in the underground for years. I reckon it'll grow, same as 'Crack' did.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/11)

WarmBeer - Heritage isn't a metal album.

Silo Ted - I have to agree with Lecterfan here - I've listened to The Hunter non stop for a few days since it leaked, it's a real grower. Usually albums which are so vocal-heavy and "songy" piss me off, but i'm really digging the lack of musical wankery.. and the lack of snare fills in every 2nd bar. Also the layers of acoustic guitars over every bloody riff on Crack the Skye really shit me to tears. The Hunter sounds to me like Queens of the Mastodon Age, & I like that.


----------



## Silo Ted (23/9/11)

Don't get me wrong, I think its good but having only had the album for 24 hours its still early days. You have to admit that the conventional approach is a surprising one for mastodon.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/11)

Definitely. Not sure if conventional so much as accessible. eg Creature Lives is a complete surprise, and little parts like the verse riff in Bedazzled are bit of a spin out.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/9/11)

I actually like getting different offerings from bands...it's like someone pointed out with Reign in blood earlier, the contrast between that and South of Heaven actually concreted the classic status of both - but not at the time...if I want to hear blood and thunder I can still go and listen to it, but if I want to get my groove on then I have that option now also (moreso even than 'Crack...' which has actually usurped blood mountain for me as my fave - but then again I got drunk and posted the glories of Dokken a few posts ago so I'm a sucker for a fist pumping 80's chorus haha).

It's like being reminded by everyone of that "really good" beer that you brewed ages ago while they are sipping on some deftly crafted masterpiece that you consider your finest work to date hahahaha... ah anyway.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> WarmBeer - Heritage isn't a metal album.


Never have truer words been... err... typed.

I do have a weak spot for nerdy prog-rock, so dark cloud/silver lining.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/11)

there's one solo on Heritage I ******* _swear_ it's Adrian Belew playing


----------



## Bubba Q (23/9/11)

Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine: Biomech


----------



## Silo Ted (23/9/11)

Just to get back to "The Hunter" for a moment. A song that I keep coming back to in the past day or two is "Curl of the Burl". **** me, what an awesome rock song. Heavy as ****, and (moderatly) within reach to anyone who loves balls-out RAWK.


----------



## Silo Ted (23/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> there's one solo on Heritage I ******* _swear_ it's Adrian Belew playing



You prog-pig ! 

How tool-ish is some of the King Crimson back catalogue ?! (pre-Belew tho)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You prog-pig !
> 
> How tool-ish is some of the King Crimson back catalogue ?! (pre-Belew tho)


totally. I'm pretty sure Tool are mad crimson fans. actually I think they got KC to open for them in the states for one of the Lateralus tours.
Have you heard this?

maynard singing 21st century schizoid man, with fripp on guitar


----------



## Ryan WABC (24/9/11)

_Daisy_ by *Brand New

*A mind-warping listen!


----------



## Silo Ted (24/9/11)

If I remember the press at the time, the members of Tool were quite uncomfortable with the concept of KC being their support band. They were humbled by the circumstances. 

There are other connections to the (original) band of black sunshine. Justin Chancellor was, prior to Tool, in an English band called Peach - and they performed KC's "catfood" as their third track. 

On the same album (Giving Birth to a Stone), there's the tack "You Lied", of which Tool covered on their boxd rare release of Salival which also happens to have a brilliant cover of LedZep's "No Quarter", a true psych rock classic.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/11)

that salival EP is great.


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

Swans: New Mind


----------



## Truman42 (25/9/11)

Bon Jovi: The Circle


----------



## manticle (25/9/11)

The Pogues - The Sick Bed of Cchulann


----------



## WarmBeer (28/9/11)

Yes, I'm a little slow on the uptake at times, but:

Opeth - Blackwater Park​
I have a new love in my life :super: Thanks to the guys in this thread for leading me out of the forest of musical ignorance


----------



## bconnery (28/9/11)

manticle said:


> The Pogues - The Sick Bed of Cchulann





Got to see them in London a few years back now, complete with Shane Magowan back on lead vocals. Couldn't understand a word he said in between songs but gee they were brilliant!


----------



## peaky (28/9/11)

Buddha-Bar 7

Cruisy background music


----------



## mesa99 (30/9/11)

Listening to System of a Down - Toxicity (the whole Album is classic)



Silo Ted said:


> On the same album (Giving Birth to a Stone), there's the tack "You Lied", of which Tool covered on their boxd rare release of Salival which also happens to have a brilliant cover of LedZep's "No Quarter", a true psych rock classic.



The  cover by Tool is great, and the No Quarter cover.. Love that to. . I almost cried when they played "You Lied" early this year at the Sidney Myer Music Bowl.


----------



## manticle (30/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Got to see them in London a few years back now, complete with Shane Magowan back on lead vocals. Couldn't understand a word he said in between songs but gee they were brilliant!




Work with a guy who reckons the best gig and the worst gig (separate) he's ever seen were both by the Pogues.

One they were in fine form, the second, Shane was so pissed he couldn't stand and they had a fill in/back up lead singer.

In their prime I reckon they'd be ******* amazing.


----------



## peaky (1/10/11)

I have Rammstein-Sehnsucht playing whilst I stand at the kitchen sink drinking a Timothy Taylor Landlord and scrubbing 60 bloody bottles......


----------



## Clutch (2/10/11)

Today's brew day so I'm in the brewhouse with Apathy and a little bit of dubstep thrown in.


----------



## bconnery (2/10/11)

manticle said:


> Work with a guy who reckons the best gig and the worst gig (separate) he's ever seen were both by the Pogues.
> 
> One they were in fine form, the second, Shane was so pissed he couldn't stand and they had a fill in/back up lead singer.
> 
> In their prime I reckon they'd be ******* amazing.




I've heard the same thing. Seeing them at an Irish music festival (or Irish related anyway) in London was amazing. He must have been just pissed enough though because as I said, once he started singing it was brilliant.


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Dokken: tooth and nail. Young enough to ferociously defend the old school haha...acid wash jeans and boofy hair supreme.



:super: was listening to Dokken last night (Under Lock And key), todays brew day music is Ugly Kid Joe ATM. Might have to bust out some older school stuff now you've got me in the mood for it


----------



## WarmBeer (4/10/11)

Gah! Sounds like a Qotsa album :icon_vomit: 

I'm going back to Blood Mountain


----------



## Lecterfan (4/10/11)

Try Bison BC's new album if you want more aggression from a non-metal post-rock type band. I like it.


Can't stop listening to ND's "Time waits for no slave".

Still got some Dokken on rotation - mostly to annoy and confound my girlfriend with awesome 80's lyrics hahaha.

New Machine Head is a hell of a let down after the Blackening for me also.


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/11)

Rammstein - Liebe ist fur alle da


----------



## petesbrew (5/10/11)

peakydh said:


> Buddha-Bar 7
> 
> Cruisy background music


Let me guess, a copy purchased from a roadside stand in Phuket? 
Cool albums.


----------



## peaky (5/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Let me guess, a copy purchased from a roadside stand in Phuket?
> Cool albums.



Nah, from Hanoi if I remember rightly. The 'original' copies have stopped working so it's off to TPB these days....


----------



## going down a hill (7/10/11)

Brewing to: Joe Lally - Why Should I Get Used To It.


----------



## Dave70 (7/10/11)

petesbrew said:


> Rammstein - Liebe ist fur alle da



"You've got a pussy, I have a dick, so whats the problem?"

Oh, the hours I squandered as a young man pitching woo to fair maidens and trying to hone my witty repartee when I should have adopted the no nonsense German approach to notching the bedpost.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/10/11)

Superchunk-On the Mouth


----------



## Clutch (7/10/11)

Freestyle battle, Diabolic vs Apathy.
Diabolic gets beat like he stole something.


----------



## Dave70 (8/10/11)

I cant believe there was a time in when I dismissed opera singers as pretentious, shrill warblers and fat wogs.

Opera, sung well in an intimate, live setting will bring a tear to the eye and make you catch your breath. 

Maria Callas.


----------



## pk.sax (8/10/11)

Fatboy Slim


----------



## going down a hill (14/10/11)

Just dug out Kicking Against The Pricks by Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds. 

Wasn't one of my fav Bad Seeds records years ago but I think I might of grown into a bit. Really great music and feel to the album.

One step removed from this album, did anyone hear the Roland S Howard special on 3-PBS last night. It was fantastic.

An archive of the show - http://www.pbsfm.org.au/node/11575


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

practicalfool said:


> Fatboy Slim



Link


----------



## manticle (14/10/11)

Pogues: Red Roses for me

First album and oh my but can you tell why these guys are such gold with so little.


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/11)

Thrice - Anthology

http://youtu.be/Po_T8d9J3kk


----------



## bowie in space (14/10/11)

Summertime by Sam Cooke also made famous by Billie Holiday. Written by Gershwin, it's a classic.


----------



## pk.sax (14/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Link


Ahahahahahaha

For the first time ever, I bought CDs


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

You guys can NEVER tell my mates this, for I have a badass reputtion to maintain... but.... 


_Cee-Lo Green... Is The Soul Machine_ album gets a regular rotation in the house, and in my head. 


Ok, er, and METAL MOTHERFUCKERS ! ! 


:lol:


----------



## Clutch (15/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You guys can NEVER tell my mates this, for I have a badass reputtion to maintain... but....
> 
> 
> _Cee-Lo Green... Is The Soul Machine_ album gets a regular rotation in the house, and in my head.
> ...




You're dead to me. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Silo Ted (15/10/11)

Clutch said:


> You're dead to me. :icon_vomit:




Hahaha yes, that's why it shall be my internet secret forever. I feel so dirty to have made the admission. 

Brewday today, time for some CLUTCH !


----------



## Clutch (15/10/11)

Holy shit, that's _good_.


Apathy & Celph Titled feat. One Two. Bad Attitudes.
For anyone sick of gangsta rap and that bullshit Kanye West et al try to pass off as "hip hop".


----------



## Silo Ted (15/10/11)

Clutch said:


> Holy shit, that's _good_.




If you are referring to Clutch, then yes, they are awesome. Download "*From Beale Street to Oblivion*", and turn it up. It's heavy rock the way it should be. 

If you are referring to Cee-Lo, well then you are totally gay.


----------



## MitchDudarko (15/10/11)

Now MOSH.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/10/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> Now MOSH.




That was cool, thanks. Previously I thought that band would have been Emo (by the band name)

I return to you a song....


----------



## manticle (16/10/11)

Jello Biafra/Mojo Nixon: Are You Drinking with Me Jesus?


----------



## Clutch (16/10/11)

The sound of about 15 V4 800cc MotoGP bikes tearing around Phillip Island.


----------



## sp0rk (19/10/11)

Confession's new album The Long Way Home is getting a lot of play in my house right now
favourite song would have to be Gimme ADD 
I've also been listening to Opeth's new album Heritage a bit, very different from everything they've done so far


----------



## manticle (19/10/11)

Karjalan sissit: Misere


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/11)

M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming

Might fire up a bit of Calvin Harris later on.


----------



## Bizier (21/10/11)

Augustus Pablo - East Of The River Nile, and I even bought Visine for my red eyes tonight...

I haven't smoked anything for years, the Visine was actually occupation-related. The question is though, would I listen to Augustus Pablo if I had never smoked anything in the first place? If you smoke a tree in a forest and no one is there to smell it...?


----------



## petesbrew (21/10/11)

Nero - Welcome Reality

Reminds me of old Prodigy/Utah Saints with a hint of Pendulum.
Awesome sound.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/10/11)

It comes as no suprise to anyone that I am the type of reactionary wanker who has real trouble in coping with the fact that "my" little underground and/or cult band that I love should become broadly known (although as an adult and a staunchly underground muso for the last 17 years I wish most of them well..._most_ of them...), but I tell ya - I just bottled two batches, ground the grains for tomorrows amber ale and racked a monster (pronounced monsah in real English - i.e. Ray Winstone English) of an AIPA and have to admit that all these years later White Zombie's Astro Creep rocks the **** out. When it came out I was all "La Sexorcisto is the best horror rock album since the misfits, forget this ministry wannabe shit" but it is a damn fine rock and roll album!


edit: just swapped to Danzig's last album - no idea what he's singing about but he seems to be having a good time haha


----------



## bowie in space (21/10/11)

Jimi Hendrix - Cry of Love
...and lots and lots of SRV


----------



## petesbrew (21/10/11)

Lecterfan said:


> It comes as no suprise to anyone that I am the type of reactionary wanker who has real trouble in coping with the fact that "my" little underground and/or cult band that I love should become broadly known (although as an adult and a staunchly underground muso for the last 17 years I wish most of them well..._most_ of them...), but I tell ya - I just bottled two batches, ground the grains for tomorrows amber ale and racked a monster (pronounced monsah in real English - i.e. Ray Winstone English) of an AIPA and have to admit that all these years later White Zombie's Astro Creep rocks the **** out. When it came out I was all "La Sexorcisto is the best horror rock album since the misfits, forget this ministry wannabe shit" but it is a damn fine rock and roll album!
> 
> 
> edit: just swapped to Danzig's last album - no idea what he's singing about but he seems to be having a good time haha


I had that White Zombie 2cd album... but it went "missing" years ago.... bugger bugger.


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/10/11)

Dunno how well this will go down here. Playlist for tonight has been:

Kowloon Walled City


Saw these guys ywice on the weekend and picked up their awesome 2 LP "Ritual Abuse" on cream vinyl no less. A very punishing listen.
Cough



Anyone else like the doom/psychedelic/stoner/sludge end of metal?


----------



## Lecterfan (22/10/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Anyone else like the doom/psychedelic/stoner/sludge end of metal?



There's plenty of underground connoisseurs in these here parts...

Doomfest in Melbourne today - I can't make it but awesome line up. Whitehorse back in town after the US tour, shit hot.

I must admit that when sludge turns into drone I get very bored. I'm too old to worry about what people think of my musical choices, but as an example I prefer Dopesick to In The Name of Suffering... sure, drone and 3 minutes of feedback was cool and new and groundbreaking and I bought the shit when it came out and loved it, but I get tired of it now if it isn't accompanied by an actual song as well. Yob are a class act and a great example of how dynamics and tuneful songs can work with great intensity.

Thanks for the KWC link - big tone.

I've actually drifted back to grind now after a few years of being all about 'the riff'...I missed the urgency... but having said that grind is hardly the music for all occasions hahaha. The luxury of the mp3 age I guess is that rather than 'commit' to listening to a whole album I can flit about like a 3year old with too much sugar in their system should I choose to.


----------



## jlm (22/10/11)

Been listening to Fear's first record after watching The Decline of Western Civilisation for the first time in years. Lee Ving is a legend. Going to have to find a copy of MD45 (not the shitty one where Mustain re did the vocals) now.


----------



## jlm (22/10/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Dunno how well this will go down here. Playlist for tonight has been:
> 
> Kowloon Walled City
> 
> ...




I'm partial but punk/thrash is my number 1. Been giving Black Tusk's new record a listen today, pretty ******* good. Think I've got the house to myself tonight so I'm gonna get loaded and blast Dopesmoker through my new Wharfdale Diamond 9.2s. I love these speakers.

Oh and Lecterfan, sad news in the world of grind that Kevin Mahoney from Siege died this week. They were true pioneers.


----------



## yardy (22/10/11)

bowie in space said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Cry of Love
> ...*and lots and lots of SRV*




nice B) 


in the shed recently are flogging molly and the


----------



## manticle (22/10/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Dunno how well this will go down here. Playlist for tonight has been:
> 
> Kowloon Walled City
> 
> ...




Generally not into metal (some few exceptions) but I am a big fan of Melvins and swans.

I'm not suggesting swans are in any way metal but their influence on sludge is recognised.

Would be happy to further explore doom and sludge as most of the music I like is down tempo, dark and deep (note wise as opposed to profound although surely profundity is to be had in swathes too.)


----------



## manticle (22/10/11)

As a result of my last post, I've been checking out acid king and eyehategod.

Acid King is getting a vote so far for future purchases. Eyehategod not too bad but will revisit.

Next listen: Maska Genetik:


----------



## Silo Ted (22/10/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Anyone else like the doom/psychedelic/stoner/sludge end of metal?



:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Saw these guys earlier this year. Then the Melvin a few hours later


----------



## mje1980 (22/10/11)

Im listening to steel checker plate being hot rolled. Night shift is fun


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/10/11)

mje1980 said:


> Im listening to steel checker plate being hot rolled. Night shift is fun



Well, That's pretty metal! \m/

Looks like I'm in good company here then. Acid King, Eyehategod, Melvins, High on Fire, Swans, Sleep, Whitehorse, Black Tusk all mentioned bodes well

Not listening to anything. TV Party Tonight!...


----------



## Lecterfan (22/10/11)

Todays mash and boil (plus rack of last weeks beer) was atomic bitchwax 40minute jam (whatever the new one is called), Corrosion of conformity blind, napalm death enemy of the music business, jello biafra and DOA Last scream..., and a Swans compilation...


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/10/11)

The missus is feeling generous, so I'm being allowed to listen to some 70's Heavy tonight. She loves my more modern heavy stuff and will willingly listen to all sorts of extreme stuff, but doesn't like the early end of heavy.





and would you believe  is an Osmonds song?


----------



## Clutch (25/10/11)

Vinnie Paz "Nosebleed" Feat. RA. the Rugged Man and Amalie Bruun. (Who's sexy as hell and has the voice to match.)


----------



## bowie in space (26/10/11)

Bizier said:


> Augustus Pablo - East Of The River Nile, and I even bought Visine for my red eyes tonight...
> 
> I haven't smoked anything for years, the Visine was actually occupation-related. The question is though, would I listen to Augustus Pablo if I had never smoked anything in the first place? If you smoke a tree in a forest and no one is there to smell it...?




This is a rad album. I was thrilled when I discovered Augustus Pablo. I quit smoking about three years ago and dub/reggae keeps me sane in that regard. I don't have to toke, I just listen to this great music with a fine self made malty hoppy all grain alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Gar (26/10/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Todays mash and boil (plus rack of last weeks beer) was atomic bitchwax 40miniute jam (whatever the new one is called), Corrosion of conformity









Perfect brewing tunes :kooi:


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (26/10/11)

Lamb Of God - Laid To Rest
Just kickin back enjoying few few cold ones.

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Lecterfan (26/10/11)

Gar said:


> Perfect brewing tunes :kooi:[/quote]
> 
> 
> Destroying hardbodies is also an essential part of the mash process...


----------



## komodo (27/10/11)

Tool Aenima and Husky forevery so are copping a work out at the moment.


----------



## manticle (27/10/11)

What a surprise. I'm listening to Swans.

Just got Burning World on vinyl delivered from a discogs seller.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/11)

OT:

That is cool, and the intro looks like the intro to Beer Hunter.
"Good. Me like bird who knows own name."


----------



## manticle (29/10/11)

Pink Floyd: Obscured by Clouds


----------



## manticle (29/10/11)

Nick Cave and the bad seeds: The weeping song


----------



## Clutch (29/10/11)

Army of the Pharaohs: Godzilla, feat Celph Titled, Jus Allah, Apathy, Planetary, King Magnetic & Vinne Paz.


----------



## Bubba Q (29/10/11)

The Bok

beware, there is cussin and beards


----------



## peaky (30/10/11)

Cafe del Mar Vol.17 CD1


----------



## manticle (30/10/11)

Finntroll: Trollhammaren


----------



## peaky (30/10/11)

peakydh said:


> Cafe del Mar Vol.17 CD1




And since the weather is shit I may as well stay indoors and play Cafe del Mar Vol.17 CD2


----------



## DU99 (30/10/11)




----------



## jlm (1/11/11)

Brutal Truth. End Time.
Crazy, crazy grind. Rich Hoak should be locked up.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/11/11)

jlm said:


> Brutal Truth. End Time.
> Crazy, crazy grind. Rich Hoak should be locked up.




I only just got this over the weekend. PLus I'd only just recovered from "evo thru revo" and have been soothing my brain with other things (still madly in love with NDs "time waits for no slave" though). I listened to the first 3 tunes and needed to put some Alabama Thunderpussy on to unwind from the experience haha.


----------



## Clutch (2/11/11)

jlm said:


> Brutal Truth. End Time.
> Crazy, crazy grind. Rich Hoak should be locked up.




Rad.

I'm stuck with Angus and Julia Stone. Filthy hippies.


----------



## yardy (3/11/11)

sour and vicious man that Dave :icon_cheers:


----------



## redbeard (3/11/11)

Rollins - Weight

wish Mastadon had sideshows next year.


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/11)

My 11 month old's walker lets him roll around the house and grab stuff. Last night he grabbed a bunch of dusty CD's out of the tower and scattered them about on the floor.
I didn't mind picking them up though as it was like a trip down a 90's Aus rock memory lane.

T.I.S.M.
Machiavelli and the Four Seasons
 

Spiderbait
The Unfinished Spanish Galleon of Finley Lake.


Regurgitator
Tu-Plang


Grinspoon 
Guide to better living ( Pats riffing comes straight out of the HELMET songbook, but it's still cool)


Austen Tayshus - Put Down That Stubbie - No idea where it came from. Sony cd in a plain case.


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> My 11 month old's walker lets him roll around the house and grab stuff. Last night he grabbed a bunch of dusty CD's out of the tower and scattered them about on the floor.
> I didn't mind picking them up though as it was like a trip down a 90's Aus rock memory lane.
> 
> T.I.S.M.
> ...




Sounds like a lot of the stuff out of the back of my CD cupboard! God knows what is in there, Prefer Vinyl and MP3's (so I don't wear the vinyl out!) these days.

Now Listening:


----------



## Clutch (4/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> My 11 month old's walker lets him roll around the house and grab stuff. Last night he grabbed a bunch of dusty CD's out of the tower and scattered them about on the floor.
> I didn't mind picking them up though as it was like a trip down a 90's Aus rock memory lane.
> 
> T.I.S.M.
> ...




After this blast from the past:

Regurgitator, Music is Sport.
Helmet, Meantime and Milquetoast.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

At 1:32, possibly the greatest guitar rock movement in the world.


----------



## Fat Bastard (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> At 1:32, possibly the greatest guitar rock movement in the world.




And I suppose you think Queens of the Stone Age are better than Kyuss? Because that's the way Mastodon have gone. Lame.



Cover of a song by the most underated rock band of all time, "Free"


----------



## Silo Ted (5/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> And I suppose you think Queens of the Stone Age are better than Kyuss? Because that's the way Mastodon have gone. Lame.



First of all, no. QOTSA, while listenable occasionally, annoy me. Kyuss, on the other hand, are the kings of desert sludge. 

Secondly, the track I linked to has nothing to do with "the way Mastodon have gone". It's from their 2004 album Leviathan. 

Thirdly, I have expressed my reservations about the latest Mastodon album in this thread a few weeks ago, and "the way they have gone"

But thanks for playing. You get the wooden spoon for talking out of your ass :lol:


----------



## bum (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You get the wooden spoon for talking out of your ass :lol:


I guess that means you got the flag?


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

Herz Jhning: Opisthotonus


----------



## Lecterfan (6/11/11)

Currently mashing my "calibrate pale ale" to try and work out my system once and for all (before buying an immersion heater for myself for an end of degree gift and suddenly swapping systems altogether), anyway: Band - Intronaut, album - Prehistoricisms. The doom hounds should like this band, but is full of awesome jazzy fretless bass work and some tasty chunky rifffage here and there. Nice.


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

Dead Kennedys: Kill the Poor


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

Coil - Hellraiser (from unreleased themes for hellraiser)


----------



## razz (6/11/11)

Call me old but, a triple album download from itunes of The Allman Brothers, two of which are live.


----------



## Bizier (6/11/11)

manticle said:


> Dead Kennedys: Kill the Poor


Yeah!

I actually haven't got Fresh Fruit, and haven't heard it in years, and for what it is worth I would gladly trade Bedtime and even Frankenchrist for it.

I have listened to the following today:
Pete Rock and CL Smooth - Goodlife
Grinderman
Ghostface - Ironman
some Danzig


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

Fresh fruit was the first DK album I ever got (taped from a friend back in Year 9) and it remains my favourite, despite all the others having great moments.

One reason I love discogs so much - I can enjoy all this stuff in real format rather than downloaded files.


----------



## Fat Bastard (6/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> First of all, no. QOTSA, while listenable occasionally, annoy me. Kyuss, on the other hand, are the kings of desert sludge.
> 
> Secondly, the track I linked to has nothing to do with "the way Mastodon have gone". It's from their 2004 album Leviathan.
> 
> ...



I know what album it's from, and although I'm surprised it was from as long ago as 2004, that's when they started going off (for me in anycase) Didn't bother buying Blood Mountain.

Anyway weren't you supposed to berate me for not having done a search on "What Silo Ted thinks of Mastodon" before posting?



bum said:


> I guess that means you got the flag?



L-O-Fkn-L




razz said:


> Call me old but, a triple album download from itunes of The Allman Brothers, two of which are live.



Nice. Gotta be in the mood for this sort of stuff, and have the missus out of the flat before I can play that sort of stuff. Blasting Bongzilla is ok by her, but not 60's and 70's stuff. She's weird. She'd have to be to live with me.

Now Playing BOM Radar, waiting for some rain to cool things down.


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/11)

Hot on the heels of my Aus rock nostalgia fest I decided to keep dusting off old compact discs. 

Antichrist Superstar. 

What was I (not) thinking back then?

What ******* garbage. Lightweight, shrill, treble dominant faux metal.

I used the cover as a drinks coaster and hung the disc near the berries to frighten birds. Witch it will probably fail to do. Unless they're easily frightened. 


Manson _did_ marry Dita Von Teese, so I'll give him credit for his taste in women.
But he couldn't make it stick.
Figures..


----------



## Fish13 (7/11/11)

http://youtu.be/3kVPgtI6wGU

got into there stuff by accident


----------



## WarmBeer (7/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> I know what album it's from, and although I'm surprised it was from as long ago as 2004, that's when they started going off (for me in anycase) Didn't bother buying Blood Mountain.


Nar-nar-nar-nar-not-listening.

The second half of Crack the Skye, from The Czar onwards, is one of the finest pieces of progressive groove metal ever made, and I'll not hear a bad word said against it.

But, yeah, their latest QOTSA covers album sucks donkey's.


----------



## bum (7/11/11)

fish13 said:


> got into there stuff by accident


Well, I'm sure we can forgive you since you didn't mean it.


----------



## Bizier (7/11/11)

Brian Eno - Glitch
Listening to a mixtape I got in the mail as part of a swap between some mates, I was surprised with how cool this is.


----------



## Fish13 (8/11/11)

bum said:


> Well, I'm sure we can forgive you since you didn't mean it.



i was looking for covers of paranoid by black sabbath and they did an awesome cover! smokes motley crues, megadeaths and a few others out there.


----------



## bum (8/11/11)

There are some things that should be considered a crime against music - primary amongst them is covering Paranoid. Yeah, you're totes gonna improve it, brah! \

What're their Ace of Spades and Where Is My Mind covers like?


----------



## Fish13 (8/11/11)

didnt say they improved it from black sabbath but was a good cover.

maybe this is better



and here you go an ace of spades cover

not by avenged sevenfold


----------



## manticle (8/11/11)

Soundtrack to John Carpenter's "the Thing"


----------



## yardy (8/11/11)

the specials


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/11)

Lulu - the Metallica/Lou Reed collaboration.

Given it's Movember it seems apt that i cut off my own ears, Chopper style, after listening to that.

Pure rubbish.

If ever there was an ad for pro-pirating of music it's this album and given Metallica is involved the irony is poetic.


----------



## bum (8/11/11)

DrSmurto said:


> If ever there was an ad for pro-pirating of music it's this album and given Metallica is involved the irony is poetic.


I agree. By pro-pirating you mean making it walk the plank, right? 

'orrible stuff.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/11/11)

fish13 said:


> didnt say they improved it from black sabbath but was a good cover.
> 
> maybe this is better
> 
> ...





Earache put out a Sabbath tribute album years ago (sometime around 1994) that's actually quite good, with some interesting bands on it. You probably won'y like it if you're into a7x and the like.

Masters of Misery
1 Cathedral - Wheels Of Confusion
2 Sleep - Snowblind
3 Godflesh - Zero The Hero
4 Confessor - Hole In The Sky
5 Anal Cvnt - Killing Yourself To Live
6 Fudge Tunnel - Changes
7 Old - Who Are You?
8 Brutal Truth - Lord Of This World
9 Ultraviolence - Paranoid
10 Pitch Shifter - N.I.B.
11 Scorn - The Wizard
12 Iron Monkey - Cornucopia
13 Cathedral - Solitude

There was another called "Nativity in Black" with mostly more commercial acts that is nowhere near as good


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/11)

bum said:


> I agree. By pro-pirating you mean making it walk the plank, right?
> 
> 'orrible stuff.



Try before you buy.

I tried and am thanking all manner of mythical deities i didn't pay for it.


----------



## Fish13 (9/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Earache put out a Sabbath tribute album years ago (sometime around 1994) that's actually quite good, with some interesting bands on it. You probably won'y like it if you're into a7x and the like.
> 
> Masters of Misery
> 1 Cathedral - Wheels Of Confusion
> ...



yeah i have hear the N I B tribute album and Faith no more were prob the stand outs.

Some of those bands i have heard of and i might go have a listen to it.

Or i might go find some king diamond and mercyful fate.


----------



## petesbrew (9/11/11)

Florence & The Machine - Ceremonials

Pretty bloody good, but after reading the last handful of posts I'll have to fire up something loud & distorted next....


----------



## Fish13 (9/11/11)

petesbrew said:


> Florence & The Machine - Ceremonials
> 
> Pretty bloody good, but after reading the last handful of posts I'll have to fire up something loud & distorted next....



kind of addicted to kiss with a fist. if you like florence and the machine you may like the washingtons.


----------



## colonel (9/11/11)

Anything on PBS or RRR
Life's too short to listen to the same thing twice!


----------



## Pennywise (9/11/11)

Smirk


----------



## Mikedub (11/11/11)

this topic is pretty subjective, though not a bad article 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/...albums-all-time


----------



## bum (11/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> this topic is pretty subjective


I know, right? I was forever having arguments with friends who would insist that mclusky are heavier than ATDI. Madness.

As you say, not a bad article but they've lived a sheltered life if that's the heaviest shit they can think of - and they're trying too hard with The White Album.


----------



## bowie in space (11/11/11)

Hank Mobley - Soul Station

Tenor Sax at it's best, I like it better than Coltrane B)


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/11/11)

bum said:


> I know, right? I was forever having arguments with friends who would insist that mclusky are heavier than ATDI. Madness.
> 
> As you say, not a bad article but they've lived a sheltered life if that's the heaviest shit they can think of - and they're trying too hard with The White Album.




I think it's a pretty good list. Electric Wizard and Sleep fit my definition of "Heavy" to a tee. Including The White Album is a bit of a wank though. Mind you, I'll argue black and blue that some late 60's and early 70's noisy blues rock bands like Blue Cheer are Heavy Metal, mostly because it then allows me to argue that despite looking like Metal on paper, Slipknot are not Metal (let alone Heavy) at all! I'd also argue that Dopesmoker is better than Jerusalem. Much rawer mix, and isn't split into 10 minute chunks. 64 minutes of Stoner goodness. Might give it a spin later.

Now Listening:


----------



## manticle (11/11/11)

I would have included some early swans on that list, certainly over slipshit or the beatles.

Probably Sunn0)) as well.

Still any list is never going to be definitive, exhaustive or make everybody happy. It also introduced me to electric wizard which I think I like.


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/11/11)

Always wanted to get this painted on the side of a panelvan!

Now Playing: 

Since when did Youtube let you upload hour long videos?

Manticle: Electric Wizard are the goods! Try some early Cathedral too if you haven't already heard them. 'Forest of Equilibrium' is pretty much the seminal British new wave of Doom album.


----------



## manticle (11/11/11)

Whitehouse: Why you never became a dancer


----------



## goomboogo (12/11/11)

Yank Crime


----------



## manticle (13/11/11)

Melvins: Stoner Witch


----------



## peaky (13/11/11)

Elysium - Celestial Sounds and Tribal Beats



Edit: link


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Since when did Youtube let you upload hour long videos?


by memory it changed when google bought youtube.

on the topic of "heavy", and slayer being included in that top ten list.. tori amos' cover of raining blood is pretty alright


----------



## bum (13/11/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Since when did Youtube let you upload hour long videos?


----------



## Bizier (14/11/11)

I basically stopped listening to metal when contrived boyband acts like Slipknot started appearing.

I have been listening to a bunch of Weathermen, Leak Bros, Cage, El-P etc.

Prizes for awesome album art. Aside from Cage having Biafra 'as Dubya' on his album, it would seem that they are also DK album art fans.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/11/11)

Bizier said:


> I basically stopped listening to metal when contrived boyband acts like Slipknot started appearing.


I basically stopped drinking beer when contrived lo-carb beverages like Pure Blonde started appearing.

Dude, you're missing the point. If you don't like Slipknot, don't listen to Slipknot, who gives a rat's what other people listen to?

Metal. It's the IIPA of music.


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

Nah. Jazz is the IIPA of music. Metal is like the VB of music - people who like it generally won't have anything else.


----------



## petesbrew (14/11/11)

bum said:


> Nah. Jazz is the IIPA of music. Metal is like the VB of music - people who like it generally won't have anything else.


Then what's the NEW of Music? Do tell.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/11/11)

bum said:


> Nah. Jazz is the IIPA of music. Metal is like the VB of music - people who like it generally won't have anything else.


I appreciate the generalisation.

I'd like to hear more about which jobsmusic you think make a person worthy and which do(es) not.

Edit. Besides, everybody knows Jazz is the aged lambic of music. Initially unappealing, but grows on you until finally it's hidden complexities open up and make lesser styles seem a tad bland.


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

I didn't say people shouldn't listen to metal, WarmBeer. Or even that metal isn't worth listening to.

But if someone does only listen to one type of music then I will unreservedly say that their opinion is not worth hearing - regardless of what style that music may be.

As for the Jazz thing, I was thinking something similar for IIPAs but yeah you're probably right.


----------



## bowie in space (14/11/11)

Jazz is definately not the IIPA of music. 

I'd say there is a pretty strong correlation between people who post on this site who like metal and drink IIPA's. Personally, I'll have nothing to do with either.

I discovered jazz when I was still drinking XXXX Bitter, long before I discovered LCPA  .

Anyway, apparently, I'm supposed to attend the opera and ballet because I enjoy a Cooper's Pale Ale <_< .

edit:grammer


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

Two things seem to be requiring clarification: I post in jest - please, let's not manufacture a shitstorm over a pretty obvious joke; also, I was not making a suggestion that VB is what metal aficionados all should, or do, drink.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/11/11)

IPA = Punk
IIPA = Hardcore Punk

Brewdog proved this


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

Often abrasive yet much room for nuance. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## MarkBastard (14/11/11)

And metal, at least black metal, would be Russian Imperial Stout I guess.

Or more accurately (and don't have a freaking cry metal heads) metal is bourbon and coke hahaha.

I like some metal by the way, generally speedier thrashier metal or crossover shit like S.O.D.


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> And metal, at least black metal, would be Russian Imperial Stout I guess.


It is the black metalest of beers.


----------



## bowie in space (14/11/11)

Surely hip-_hop_ would be an IPA of some sorts


----------



## WarmBeer (14/11/11)




----------



## bum (14/11/11)

You know what? I hovered over that half expecting to be porkspun. The truth turns out to be so much worse.


----------



## Clutch (14/11/11)

Apathy feat. Vinnie Paz: The Game.

Great beat originally done by Pete Rock and freestyle'd over by about a million rappers.
This one kills it.


----------



## Dribs (14/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> T.I.S.M.
> Machiavelli and the Four Seasons



The 4th Annual TISM Fan BBQ should be on December 3rd down at the Duncan MacKinnon Reserve. All the cool people will be there. Details on Farcebook.


Just listened to the new Tom Waits album. It's very musical and awesome.


----------



## Fish13 (14/11/11)

bowie in space said:


> Surely hip-_hop_ would be an IPA of some sorts



hip hop would the your bitters.

Metal would be your lagers

blues and jazz would be your pale ales. as Blues is in all music.

orchestra? would be your doppelbocks.


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

Gamelan would be your ciders and Afro-Beat would be your gruit.

Makes total sense when you think about it.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/11/11)

Bum and Warmbeer - please check this out, it is fantastic: http://youtu.be/y2Y7xqAlUHk (no spinning homo-erotica, I'm not clever enough for that).


----------



## bum (14/11/11)

If played in the correct circle, this one is the one that will cause maximum butt-hurt:


----------



## Lecterfan (14/11/11)

Ha! Nice! For inducing maximum neurosis of the bogan metal head and induce arse-kicking, give them some Deutsch non-ironic acapella metal: http://youtu.be/BEwNrjvNiYs

If you want something TRULY special check out their cover of Manowar's Kings of Metal. Reading Heidegger is easier than dealing with this particular output from the fatherland.

Edit: also fun...and weirdly sexy: http://youtu.be/5xHTQgjS5JQ


----------



## Mikedub (15/11/11)

bum said:


> If played in the correct circle, this one is the one that will cause maximum butt-hurt:





speaking of mashups, here's some pretty skilful blending

http://vimeo.com/16721005


----------



## Bizier (15/11/11)

While I admit to listening to Z Trip's mash ups in the early 2000s, they make me want to vomit. My gf listens to jjj in the car, and it seems like some sonic cadaver is perpetually being defiled whenever I'm catching a lift somewhere, and minus whatever wit made them a novelty in the first place.

I still listen to the odd bit of metal where I can, and I like to keep some in the caIr, but I'm far more selective than I used to be.

I think something big and dark from Norway like Nogne O has to be black metal, preferably aged in a cave, possibly murdering homosexuals and wearing makeup.


----------



## Bizier (15/11/11)

Lambics = jazz


----------



## manticle (15/11/11)

What about Gaahl, the murdering homesexual? (well almost - assault and battery from memory)






Not sure what to drink to national socialist loving clown-pandas like this one:






Possibly poison if I ever have to listen to his ghastly drivel again.


----------



## manticle (16/11/11)

Coil: anal staircase


----------



## Dave70 (17/11/11)

manticle said:


> What about Gaahl, the murdering homesexual? (well almost - assault and battery from memory)
> 
> Not sure what to drink to national socialist loving clown-pandas like this one:



Well obviously, Flanders red ale.

I'm not sure where the homosexual element fits in with Norse paganism however. When he was spruiking the benefits of Satanism I could see church burnings, brutal assults and sodomy as a good fit, so to speak. 

Gotta admit, nobody dose scary black metal like cranky young Norwegian's.
I guess five months of sub zero temperature and twilight will do that to a person.


----------



## manticle (17/11/11)

I always thought it was one of the more subversive, anti-christian things a metal guy could do and a lot of the anti-christian stuff (including church burning) supposedly relates closely to norse paganism.

Myself, I prefer Venom to the frostbitten norwegian pandas.

As an aside - there was an intersting doco about Gaahl which I think you can find on youtube. here's part of it


----------



## going down a hill (17/11/11)

Black metal is definitely mead.


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/11)

manticle said:


> I always thought it was one of the more subversive, anti-christian things a metal guy could do and a lot of the anti-christian stuff (including church burning) supposedly relates closely to norse paganism.
> 
> Myself, I prefer Venom to the frostbitten norwegian pandas.
> 
> As an aside - there was an intersting doco about Gaahl which I think you can find on youtube. here's part of it




Good on Gaahl for making those whining hipster fags trudge through a soggy forest and up frozen mountainside to visit granddads shack. 

Do you suppose followers of Germanic Neopaganism can claim a holiday for each of their numerous Gods? That's something I could really get behind and would make a refreshing change of pace from my current fence straddling agnosticism.

And yes, mead is 100% correct.



Last night I cleaned bottles to the stylings of Iron Maiden's Piece of mind.


----------



## manticle (18/11/11)

If public holiday per god is the go then the hindus are streets ahead. 330 million or so as far as I understand.


----------



## jlm (18/11/11)

manticle said:


> What about Gaahl, the murdering homesexual? (well almost - assault and battery from memory)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA. I had to check out what clown panda (nice) w/sword's deal was, you know anyone who's willing to get that outfit on is going to spout some outlandish shit. And he didn't dissapoint. I was thrilled to see he had a facebook page, I was expecting a heap of "Scored a bitchin' new broadsword today, can't wait to get some photos taken in the enchanted gnome forest at the end of my street tonight. Love my life." type posts but it was unused sadly. I think I will adopted the title "Lord Wind" next time I OD on smallgoods and saurkraut at the german club though....

Anyway, apart from Satyricon's cover of "I Got Erection" I generally have no time for black metal, but have been listening to Tombs new album a bit lately.....Not really black metal but certainly influenced by it in parts.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/11)

here's another photo of Gaahl:


----------



## Mikedub (18/11/11)

btw, thanks Manticle for Herz Jhning - Opisthotonus, those frequencies hurt me in a good way


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/11)

Listen to Portal


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Listen to Portal



Thoroughly Agree.



If you can get past the scarecrow/grandfather clock/faceless bishop schtick live, they're an ace techo DM/BM band. Girlfriend likened their sound to listening to a swarm of angry bees.


----------



## Clutch (18/11/11)

Going to see him at the Hi Fi tomorrow night. It's been more than ten years.


----------



## yardy (19/11/11)

get ya funk on


----------



## Fish13 (19/11/11)

does screaming kids count?


----------



## yardy (19/11/11)

pub band ?


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/11)

fish13 said:


> does screaming kids count?



I have the early stuff. 
Teething 11 month old.

Could have done without successive encore's spanning from 12 to 4 am this morning.

..fucken..


----------



## yardy (19/11/11)

**** i'm glad those days are gone, dealing with teenagers who are 14 going on 22 is comparable though..


----------



## seamad (19/11/11)

Been working on my braumeister copy, got my big headphones on so i cant hear the kids.
Mixture of the cramps, dk ramones and billy bragg.
Maybe trial run tomottow


----------



## Newbee(r) (20/11/11)

The Best of Pantera is getting my morning going. 

For those who like a good metal concert, check out 'The Big 4'. 2 disc blue ray with a line up of anthrax, slayer, megadeth and a whole disc of metallica. They all get on stage to do an unforgettable run of Am I Evil. 

By no means an exclusive metal head, I tend to put on music that fits my mood or gets me in the mood for whatever I am doing. I won't read a book to Machine Head or Disturbed, but I wouldn't shovel dirt to Coltrane or Clapton either.


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> btw, thanks Manticle for Herz Jhning - Opisthotonus, those frequencies hurt me in a good way



Great. November Novelet, maska genetik and haus arafna are all worth a listen too (same record label, run by Mr and Mrs Arafna in Deutschland)


----------



## Fish13 (20/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> I have the early stuff.
> Teething 11 month old.
> 
> Could have done without successive encore's spanning from 12 to 4 am this morning.
> ...



mine are 16 months and 3 years dave. i feel your pain. I have 2 litle girls at the moment

although i am not looking to the 14 year stretch... 

Spent the morning listening to Rage against the machine and karnivool


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

Jello and the melvins: dawn of the locusts


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

Coil: Ostia (the death of passolini)


----------



## komodo (21/11/11)

Been converting all my CDs to WAV files to listen to via the PS3 and the laptop etc. 
I've noticed we have some fricken awesome music and some music that I have NFI what was going through either of our heads as young teenagers.


----------



## argon (21/11/11)

doing some repetitive shit co-ordinating structural docs


Listening to Zepplin Houses of the Holy


----------



## Yob (23/11/11)

The Beards :lol: 



Dunno If anyone knows this lot but they are effin awesome!! 

[edit]  

(they remind me of Lecterfern) :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> The Beards
> 
> (they remind me of Lecterfern) :lol:


 :lol: I can show you some old photos - I can outdo most of those guys efforts...plus a sleeveless flanny with no tatts (or beergut)? How does that work?

oops off topic...

Listening to: Ancestors "of sound mind" - pink floyd stoner doom ambient grouseness. Plus some Sunno))) and some sick shit from an AHB member that is just plain disturbing. Good to cook to oddly (ironically) enough.


----------



## manticle (23/11/11)

If it's my stuff - I used to work as a chef.

Might explain something.

Listening to Brighter Death Now: Very Little Fun


----------



## Lecterfan (23/11/11)

Now well drunk and melancholic: Townes Van Zandt, Live at the old quarter. Pretty much metal and country for this old boy.


----------



## Yob (24/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Pretty much metal and country for this old boy.



now if they'd only make some country metal!!  

Oh Yeah... me first and the gimme gimme's did a fabo rendition of Dolly Partons Joline



:lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/11/11)

started going through nick cave & the bad seeds discog in chronological order on my commute.
this morning - from her to eternity & the firstborn is dead
this arvo - your funeral my trial & kicking against the pricks


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> now if they'd only make some country metal!!
> 
> Oh Yeah... me first and the gimme gimme's did a fabo rendition of Dolly Partons Joline
> 
> ...




Country metal was done badly by Metallica with Load and ReLoad. or at least i assume that was what they were going for. Terrible, terrible stuff :angry: 

Currently thrashing the new Megadeth - 13. :super:


----------



## Fish13 (24/11/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Country metal was done badly by Metallica with Load and ReLoad. or at least i assume that was what they were going for. Terrible, terrible stuff :angry:
> 
> Currently thrashing the new Megadeth - 13. :super:





and maybe


----------



## bowie in space (24/11/11)

I heard some metal/country riffs from John 5 (used to play in Marilyn Manson's band). Not a fan of either, but pretty wild stuff. Hank III, whilst not metal is kinda hard punk/rockabilly/country. It's a funny sort of crossover, coz country is a white man's blues, and blues has strong ties with metal. Someone like John Lee Hooker did blues/country very well and crossed over to the mainsteam, mainly for blues though. SRV did blues so well for a white man that no-one else compares. However, you probably wouldn't hear too much "country/metal" from a black man.


----------



## bowie in space (24/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> started going through nick cave & the bad seeds discog in chronological order on my commute.
> this morning - from her to eternity & the firstborn is dead
> this arvo - your funeral my trial & kicking against the pricks




Nice work,

Kicking against the pricks is such a great covers album. Probably my favourite Bad Seeds album is abottior blues/lyre of orpheus. Just when you thought he might have been slowing down, this one seem to just burst out of thin air.

In response to my own post above, I guess you could say if Nick Cave was more metal he could pull off the metal/country thing. While he's never ever been metal, he's probably been more intense and dark and menacing and dramatic than a lot of metal artists could ever be. 

I hate metal.


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/11)

fish13 said:


> and maybe




Both tame rock (bordering on pop), not metal.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> now if they'd only make some country metal!!


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/11)

WarmBeer said:


>




:super: 

Cowboys playing metal! 

Damm i miss Dimebag


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

bowie in space said:


> Nice work,
> 
> Kicking against the pricks is such a great covers album. Probably my favourite Bad Seeds album is abottior blues/lyre of orpheus. Just when you thought he might have been slowing down, this one seem to just burst out of thin air.
> 
> ...



Funny. Abbatoir Blues/Lyre of Orpheus is when I stopped buying Nick Cave albums. I think Blixa's absence really changed the sound in a way I don't like. No harm done - Nick's sound changed over the years, as it should and it's not there for my benefit.

Your funeral/my trial is a cracker of an album - one of my favourites.

Not hugely into most metal either but there's some good stuff that falls into the 'metal' category.

Personally I think country and metal would be a bad mix. Country and punk on the other hand



 (slightly punkier than the first soundwise but the first is very appropriate for the forum)


----------



## Pennywise (24/11/11)

Best Pantera song, love the solo in this mofo


----------



## Yob (24/11/11)

:wub: awww you boys... now Im gunna have to go out the ferkin shed and listen to soem Pantera.... must be said... they have been one of the best live bands ive ever seen live... and that aint a limited selection... its Probably the second best gig after Suicidal Tendencies/ Anthrax as a double at Hi Fi in Vic

sigh :super:

[edit] grqmmer


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

Just bought a couple more finttroll albums: Nifelvind (I think the latest one) and Ur Jordeus Djup.

Listening to, from Nifelvind: Unter Bergens Rot.

For me this band has all the bits I like about metal (aggressive, fun, hearty and involving getting pissed with a bit of mythology) and very little of the true kvlt wannabe menacing wankery. 

This film clip shows a band that don't take shit too seriously while still taking making music seriously (ie. not a joke band) and being considered part of the extreme metal genres: 

Yes I'm sure I've posted this before.

Also Korpiklaani: beer beer just because it's on topic.


----------



## Bongchitis (24/11/11)

They love their grog mants.......Korpliklaani's Vodka is good too.

While we are on Viking metal......One of my favourite covers is Rasputin by Turisas.

P.S Nick Cave is my wifes cousins cousins uncle.......so effectively a complete stranger to me but she has had him over at her house for the festive season as a youth.


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

As is wooden pints, the song that first made me laugh and enjoy metal. Trollhammeren from finntroll was in there too.

'There are men underground, who have never seen the sun, but they really know how to party' (followed by a metal violin solo from a guy in a monk's habit coming from an outhouse, succeeded by some dudes playing stacks on after eating chicken in a rough fashion).



These two bands made me appreciate extreme metal is not all burning 1000+ yr old architecture, wearing stupid nails in a wrist band or producing offspring by ******* pandas. Thus they made me seek out bands like venom who are fun and sound cool (as opposed to many of the bands that followed in their footsteps, but badly).

Same thing happened to industrial music which I love and punk music too so I shouldn't be surprised. Just got into early metal backwards but I guess I got into industrial backwards too as I'm not quite old enough to have attended early SPK gigs.


----------



## Yob (24/11/11)

pherkin love where this one has gone recently :lol: 

for all the metal haters there is  as a quick hilarious history link :lol: 

or for the more modern take there is  totally takin the piss but with _respect_!! 

sorry but if ya born afta 79 ya prolly wont get what it meant at the time to have big hair!! lol

DIO and  were responsible for heading me down the black road... 

:super: FK Y'all

Oh and for the Ozzi Version I had  If Ya dont know the chant you missed out


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

All this talk of metal has made me found a true kvlt band, better than TrollKoltze


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

Pogues: Boys from County Hell

On the first day of march it was raining 
It was raining worse than anything that I have ever seen 
I drank ten pints of beer and I cursed all the people there 
And I wish that all this raining would stop falling down on me 

And it's lend me ten pounds, I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

At the time I was working for a landlord 
And he was the meanest bastard that you have ever seen 
And to lose a single penny would grieve him awful sore 
And he was a miserable bollocks and a bitch's bastard's whore 

And it's lend me ten pounds, I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

I recall we took care of him one sunday 
We got him out the back and we broke his ******* balls 
And maybe that was dreaming and maybe that was real 
But all I know is I left that place without a penny or **** all 

And it's lend me ten pounds, I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

But now I've the most charming of verandahs 
I sit and watch the junkies, the drunks, the pimps, the whores 
Five green bottles sitting on the floor 
I wish to christ, I wish to christ 
That I had fifteen more 

And it's lend me ten pounds, I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

And it's lend me ten pounds, I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

The boys and me are drunk and looking for you 
We'll eat your frigging entrails and we won't give a damn 
Me daddy was a blue shirt and my mother a madam 
And my brother earned his medals at mai lei in vietnam 

And it's lend me ten pounds and I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

On the first day of march it was raining 
It was raining worse than anything that I have ever seen 
Stay on the other side of the road 
'cause you can never tell 
We've a thirst like a gang of devils 
We're the boys of the county hell 

And it's lend me ten pounds and I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning 

And it's lend me ten pounds and I'll buy you a drink 
And mother wake me early in the morning


----------



## Yob (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> All this talk of metal has made me found a true kvlt band, better than TrollKoltze




I love waking up and having a damn good laugh :lol: 

Cheers for that Mants


----------



## Bongchitis (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> All this talk of metal has made me found a true kvlt band, better than TrollKoltze




Hahaha! I like the fact that they don't take themselves too seriously. That drum kit is tops. Musically pretty good but vid had no bass


----------



## Fish13 (25/11/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Both tame rock (bordering on pop), not metal.



yeah some of there stuff is very pop oreintated or sort of country ballad stuff like deadwood mountain. or a i live this life or 6 foot town.


----------



## jlm (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> All this talk of metal has made me found a true kvlt band, better than TrollKoltze



I had to google these guys..... On a metal forum someone bought them up asking if there were any fans.... The only response was along the lines of "does the world need another joke black metal band?". For me the answer is yes. Also made mention of "Impaled Northern Forest" as another parody BM band, will have to check them out.


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

The Cramps: Green Fuz


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/11/11)

Fydee Arvo Post-Metal Shoegazey stuff.



(playlist of entire album)

One of the bogues I work with has discovered an all AC/DC internet radio station. I love Bon Scott AC/DC, but this is just what I need to wash the Pride of Ringwood/Durry aroma of pub carpet offa me!


----------



## manticle (25/11/11)

Ennio Morricone: The Thing (shape)


----------



## Dave70 (25/11/11)

manticle said:


> All this talk of metal has made me found a true kvlt band, better than TrollKoltze




Immortal. 
When they take it seriously, its even more unsettling.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/11/11)

Sorry, I have to disagree. To assume Immortal EVER took it seriously is to miss the point (and sheer bullshit mushroom eating, running through the forest Tolkien fun) of Immortal. Sorry, been holding my tongue, but any interview with abbath et al. will show you what nerdy, self-referential, ironic bathory-fanboys they are. Also, there is a LOT lost in translation culturally between what northern Europeans see as flippant metal fantasy rubbish and what north Americans see as 'gritty street-oriented thrash' (or some such shit). There has to be a reason Manowar can make a living in Germany and nowhere else HAHAHA!

Compare the total OTT wank and Kiss-worship of immortal with the rubbish Dethklokish-death metal world of contemporary mainstream 'metal' (with broad brimmed baseball caps sideways and arpeggios instead of riffs and every slow riff is called a 'breakdown' FFS, wonder what the NYHC originators of the term think about it) and we soon see who the bigoted, self-important, macho crap fuckspankers are...

Anyway, black metal hasn't been scary or controversial for almost 20 years now, and like all genres the interesting bits have been retained in acts such as Wolves In The Throne Room and the rubbish kiss-make up nonsense just bubbles away in its own slightly embarrassing pot of ridiculousness.

Also, I made some flippant 'metal' and 'country' comments in my last post, but I am in no way endorsing a whole genre, and just like all things in life (beer, politics, clothing, music, art, literature, vehicles, monfilament fishing line) there is the mass produced stuff, guaranteed to be homogenous and of a certain standard, and then there is the more variable,underground and interesting stuff. In some things in life I like the predictability of a mass produced product, in other things I don't. And to think all 'metal' is just metal is like inferring that Neil Young fans should like Lee Kernaghan as you can buy both their cds in the 'country' section...and clearly that idea is untenable.

Sorry, I'm drunk again. 

I'm enjoying Bison BC at the moment, just to get back on topic.

No offence to anyone, just offering another take on the whole thing...


----------



## manticle (26/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> And to think all 'metal' is just metal is like inferring that Neil Young fans should like Lee Kernaghan as you can buy both their cds in the 'country' section...and clearly that idea is untenable.




Agree with this bit (except I would replace inferring with implying) - very slowly finding the good bits of 'metal' - a genre I've been reticent to come to terms with but I always try.

Also agree on the Immortal thing - those guys aren't a pisstake act per se but definitely not overly serious either. A lot of 2nd wave Norwegian type BM is unintentionally hilarious however.

@jlm - Impaled Northern Forest is Seth Putnam (ex anal **** and ex life)


----------



## chappo1970 (26/11/11)

Been having a Fooeys revival lately...

Bought their greatest hits on iTunes 2 weeks back and seem to gravitate to it each session...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> arpeggios instead of riffs


haha! so true.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/11)

Listening to Dave Graney & I'm not quite sure why.


----------



## Clutch (26/11/11)

A Day To Remember. The Downfall of Us All.


----------



## neonmeate (26/11/11)

schubert string quintet. new tokyo string quartet recording.

amazing music.


----------



## Clutch (26/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Compare the total OTT wank and Kiss-worship of immortal with the rubbish Dethklokish-death metal world of contemporary mainstream 'metal' (with broad brimmed baseball caps sideways and arpeggios instead of riffs and every slow riff is called a 'breakdown' FFS, wonder what the NYHC originators of the term think about it) and we soon see who the bigoted, self-important, macho crap fuckspankers are...


----------



## peaky (27/11/11)

DoHm - Swampology


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Jello Biafra and the Melvins: Yuppie Cadillac


----------



## Bizier (27/11/11)

M.O.P. Warriorz

I'm walking around like a lame white guy making gun hand motions.


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Dead Kennedys: This could be anywhere (this could be everywhere) and three versions of Bruce Springsteen's I'm on Fire (Bruce on 7" vinyl and Johnny Cash and Tori Amos on youtube).

Fucken.


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

Going through a folk metal scnhitsm.

Korpiklaani: Let's drink.

Funny how on topic that really is.

_Little red house, potato field. 
Little forest, lake as far as you can see. 
Woodshed, for my home brewed beer, 
perfect place for drunkards like me 

Never gonna give up my rugged life, 
nevver sell my infertile soil. 
Never gonna give up this simple style, 
let's drink and enjoy. 

Disappointment is who i live with, 
great grief only mate from then, 
every morning pangs of remorse 
but it's so familiar like my old black horse. 

Never gonna give up my rugged life, 
nevver sell my infertile soil. 
Never gonna give up this simple style, 
let's drink and enjoy_

Finnglish


----------



## Fish13 (4/12/11)

and

my duaghter is running around with this song playing on my phone :S


----------



## Clutch (5/12/11)

http://vimeo.com/31087437

Please watch this film clip and tell me it's not fucked up.

Ducksauce: Big Bad Wolf.

Seriously, it's hilarious and oh so wrong.


----------



## Dave70 (5/12/11)

Clutch said:


> http://vimeo.com/31087437
> 
> Please watch this film clip and tell me it's not fucked up.
> 
> ...



Yep.
As seen in such threads as http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=59994


For your information, Clutch, a mate and I are popping down to the ACT on Friday to test ride the new Diavel and Multistrada. Plan to do a loop out to Captains flat.
Not that I'm buying either mind you, but it's important to support your mates so I guess I'll just grin and bear it...



Pink Floyd - Animals.
Shunned by many fans and I cant understand why. 
Good soundtrack for sweeping your garage to.


----------



## Newbee(r) (6/12/11)

Machine Head - Through the Ashes of Empires has been getting me through the work between meetings this week.


----------



## Silo Ted (6/12/11)

Gonna buy one of these for both increased music listening pleasure and to treat cloudy beers. 

http://www.mastodonrocks.com/product/hunter-tusk-stein


----------



## Fish13 (6/12/11)

limp bizkit - no sex.


****


----------



## Silo Ted (6/12/11)

my GOD, why would you admit to listening to Limp Bizkit !?!?!!?!?!?! 

or Bon Jovi for that matter. :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (6/12/11)

The Wretched End. Pity Samoth ended up with such a generic vocalist, pretty solid album otherwise.


----------



## manticle (6/12/11)

Finntroll: jaktens tid


----------



## Fish13 (7/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> my GOD, why would you admit to listening to Limp Bizkit !?!?!!?!?!?!
> 
> or Bon Jovi for that matter. :lol:



wes borland man that is all.

btw there cover of behind blue eyes is pretty good


----------



## flano (7/12/11)

Clutch said:


> http://vimeo.com/31087437
> 
> Please watch this film clip and tell me it's not fucked up.
> 
> ...



that is unreal!!!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (7/12/11)

**** I enjoy Intronaut...


----------



## Lecterfan (7/12/11)

Tipping cows in fields Elysian...champions...


----------



## yardy (7/12/11)

Bad As Me, Tom Waits

my pick of the album


----------



## manticle (7/12/11)

Nice choice Yardy.

Just got the vinyl/cd version delivered about a fortnight ago.

The man still has it.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/12/11)

I agree Bad as Me is umm, Good.

But still not a patch on his career highlight







Ladeees and gentlemen
Harry's Harbour Bizarre is proud to present
Under the big top tonight
Human Odditeees


----------



## manticle (7/12/11)

Career highlight?

Swordfishtrombones
Raindogs
Bone machine
Black rider
Alice
Heartattackandvine

There's a man that just has a career. And a ******* good one. The only guest on letterman where I've actuallly seen leeterman shut the **** up and let the man speak


----------



## yardy (7/12/11)

manticle said:


> Heartattackandvine



B) 

haven't seen the interview, will check it out


----------



## WarmBeer (7/12/11)

manticle said:


> Career highlight?
> 
> Swordfishtrombones
> Raindogs
> ...


Pretty much one for every decade of the man's career.

Gotta say, though, I rate Frank's Wild Years higher than Swordfishtrombones


----------



## Flippo (7/12/11)

Have listened to The Mark of Cains' new single Barkhammer, which they released the other day, a bunch of times over the last few days. 

Awesome track. A 10 year wait and they haven't disappointed one bit.

Can. not. wait. for the album and associated tour


----------



## manticle (7/12/11)

yardy said:


> B)
> 
> haven't seen the interview, will check it out



He's actually been a regular-ish guest over the years. He's an interviewer's dream if the interviwer can bring themselves to shut the **** up - somtheing letterman has trouble with EXCEPT where Tom is concerned.

Anyway there's a few Waits interviews with letterman and some live perfomances to go with them. Also don lane and waits is pretty funny (early drunk years).


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

fish13 said:


> btw there cover of behind blue eyes is pretty good




:icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: 

Dude, it's an insult to the originators. 

Note to you: Listen the The Who. The whole back catalog.


----------



## spaced (8/12/11)

fish13 said:


> wes borland man that is all.
> 
> btw there cover of behind blue eyes is pretty good




Best cover ever would have to be Johnn Cash covering Nine inch nails hurt

So well done that everyone thinks his version is the original.

Wife is currently listening to this from the drive soundtrack. Listen to it twice and it's stuck in your head.


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/11)

fish13 said:


> limp bizkit



Not much love for the bizkit, eh?

There's a funny bit from the Tool book _Unleashed _ taken from an interview with Keenan.

AA presumably being the interviewer.

*
AA: I was reading something that Fred Durst said

MJK: Why would you do that?

AA: (laughing) He said, Tool is probably the best band on the planet. Theres something wrong with those guys-theyre too good.

MJK: Sounds like something a fuckin stoned kid at a fuckin monster truck rally would say. Lets talk about somebody else.

AA: Theres more

MJK: Its like getting an endorsement from the woman who serves jello in the fuckin high school food line. It doesnt mean anything. Just cause she won the lottery doesnt mean you have to listen to what she says.

AA: He also said, They know something the rest of the world doesnt know.

MJK: Thats not true, either. We dont know anything that cant be learned. If we had some secret wed certainly be fuckin millionaires by now-and were not.*


The most entertaining thing about them was the guitarist trying to look like a rhesus monkey. 
Creepy stuff..


----------



## jayse (8/12/11)

Flippo said:


> Have listened to The Mark of Cains' new single Barkhammer, which they released the other day, a bunch of times over the last few days.
> 
> Awesome track. A 10 year wait and they haven't disappointed one bit.
> 
> Can. not. wait. for the album and associated tour



Cool news!


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

Everything Tool learned was through the teachings of DMT

Limp Bizkit on the other hand were too busy inhaling whipped cream bulbs and drinking alcopops.


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm DMT

Walter Carlos: Soundtrack to a Clockwork Orange.


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

Brith Gof/Test Dept: Gododdin



> The land of the Gododdin (the Votadini of the Romans) lay around, and to the south of, Edinburgh in Scotland. Sometime towards the end of the sixth-century AD, a small warrior-band mounted one last, suicidal attack from that region against the Anglo-Saxons who were already consolidating their occupation of much of present-day England, in the period of upheaval, contest and reorientation that followed the collapse of the Roman world. Fuelled by heavy drinking, three hundred met one hundred thousand in battle near Catterick in North Yorkshire. Inevitably they were slaughtered almost to a man


----------



## climbatize (8/12/11)

PBS 106.7 Thurs arvo is FANG IT! 

Ruari plays anything from The Rolling Stones to The Beastie Boys. I got my Hendrix request in & played so i'm happy.


----------



## Clutch (8/12/11)

spaced said:


> Best cover ever would have to be Johnn Cash covering Nine inch nails hurt



Ohhh, that's open to some conjecture.

We need a new cover version topic.


----------



## climbatize (8/12/11)

NIN covering Joy Division any day of the week.


----------



## BennyH (8/12/11)

Flippo said:


> Have listened to The Mark of Cains' new single Barkhammer, which they released the other day, a bunch of times over the last few days.
> 
> Awesome track. A 10 year wait and they haven't disappointed one bit.
> 
> Can. not. wait. for the album and associated tour



Got some time on this one today, friggin sweet!!!Also downloaded The Black Keys - El Camino, good to go!!


----------



## pk.sax (13/12/11)

Bob Dylan

drank my own beer, eating my own pizza.
Can the world please go to sleep!


----------



## jakethedog (13/12/11)

practicalfool said:


> Bob Dylan
> 
> drank my own beer, eating my own pizza.
> Can the world please go to sleep!




mmmmm beer and pizza. I make my own pizzas too with sourdough base from my own starter. Heaven!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (16/12/11)

Band: Howl
Album: Full of hell

Punishing blend of all riffy goodness (erring on the doom side of things I guess, still the spectre(s) of early celtic frost and Iommi-esque riffs haunt all these newer bands).


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Punishing blend of all riffy goodness (erring on the doom side of things I guess, still the spectre(s) of early celtic frost and Iommi-esque riffs haunt all these newer bands).



Could be worse I guess. Imagine being haunted by the ghost of Bon Jovi and Warrant.

Been listening to Sodom out Motorheading Motorhead, Celtic Frost, Venom and Witchfinder General while out IPAing Mountain Goat's Rare Breed IPA with my own IPA. Got a 5 hour Krampusmas pudding boil ahead of me, so it'll only degenerate from here.


----------



## manticle (16/12/11)

Listening to a massive stoner/doom/folk/early black metal CDR thing lecterfan was kind enough to burn for me.

Previously goatsnake, celtic frost and now moonsorrow. Some of the moonsorrw stuff I've heard has been a bit synth driven, lord of the rings nerdy stuff - this is more in line with my predeliction for finntroll and bits of korpiklaani. Actually very finntrollesque - Suden Uni.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/12/11)

Afgrund grind like **** also.



Fat Bastard said:


> Could be worse I guess. Imagine being haunted by the ghost of Bon Jovi and Warrant.



...I still am...




manticle said:


> Previously goatsnake, celtic frost and now moonsorrow. Some of the moonsorrw stuff I've heard has been a bit synth driven, lord of the rings nerdy stuff - this is more in line with my predeliction for finntroll and bits of korpiklaani. Actually very finntrollesque - Suden Uni.



I possibly should have been more discrepant with Moonsorrow and perhaps guided you to 'v Havietty' first - 60 mins of awesome ambient/black finnish metal...but I just love them so dumped the whole lot on you haha...I trust you can deal with the nerdiness...the later albums get blacker...

Goatsnake were the forerunners to Sunno))) by the way...

quaaludes and riffs maaaaaaannnnnn OMG WTF LOLzorz


----------



## manticle (16/12/11)

Moonsorrow nerdiness was stuff I've heard prior to that CD when I've been checking out folk metal stuff.

The first one I clicked on from what you gave was the stuff I refer to above as more finntrollish (you know I love finntroll).

Now listening to 5ive: Hesperus (presumably not the boy band)

Pretty cool, almost post rock/post metal (only on first song so who knows how it will end up?)


----------



## Lecterfan (16/12/11)

I love 5ive, whatever genre they get thrown into.


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Goatsnake were the forerunners to Sunno))) by the way...
> 
> quaaludes and riffs maaaaaaannnnnn OMG WTF LOLzorz



Wouldn't say that Goatsnake were forerunners to Sunn0))). Same label, one shared member, who is also a co-owner of the Southern Lord Label. I'd class them as a doom rock supergroup. Qualudes and riffs maaaaaaannnn is pretty close though! sunn0)))= no boogie, only hate. Goatsnake = 70's hard rock worshipping soulful doom. Robin Trower, Free, Sabbath re-jigged.

5ive are pretty cool. Any love for Colour Haze, Toner Low, UFOMammut and 35007 around these parts?


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Wouldn't say that Goatsnake were forerunners to Sunn0))). Same label, one shared member, who is also a co-owner of the Southern Lord Label. I'd class them as a doom rock supergroup. Qualudes and riffs maaaaaaannnn is pretty close though! sunn0)))= no boogie, only hate. Goatsnake = 70's hard rock worshipping soulful doom. Robin Trower, Free, Sabbath re-jigged.
> 
> 5ive are pretty cool. Any love for Colour Haze, Toner Low, UFOMammut and 35007 around these parts?



I'd suggest all those things absolutely make them fore-runners - music, like all art, isn't necessarily a direct lineage...just looking to take one extreme to another. I mostly groove on them with Attila, but that belies my other musical loves.

I have all of those listed, but of all of them my only multi-albuming belongs to UFOMammut. 

Nice to have another less-than-conventional on board (there are plenty here). I like my beer brewed with love and disregard for rules, I like my grind made with fury, my doom recorded with angst, my punk recorded with heart and meaning, my groove recorded with a soulful beat and my metal with twin guitars (except Iommi and his minions). My vegies homegrown, my sourdough made with my friends culture and my laughter to be organic and natural. For every "evil CUB" drinker there is 10,000 consumers listening to mainstream music and buying what the machine feeds them...like your beer/food/art underground? Go all the way... it's always more rewarding...(preaching to the converted here I guess)...


----------



## bum (17/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> ...and my laughter to be organic and natural.


Canned has its place.



Lecterfan said:


> For every "evil CUB" drinker there is 10,000 consumers listening to mainstream music and buying what the machine feeds them


And genuinely enjoying it.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

bum said:


> And genuinely enjoying it.




Fair point - but only to a certain degree. Aristotle still gave us the 'practical' guide to why subjectivity only goes so far, but that is a discussion for another thread...don't know which one hahaha.


edit: am wiling to engage on that one though, especially in regards to Kant's take on aesthetics...the extreme subjectivity argument only holds so much water you understand...


----------



## bum (17/12/11)

Perhaps people may enjoy something else more but they may also enjoy the other stuff enough.

Ignorance is bliss, after all.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

bum said:


> they may also enjoy the other stuff enough.



Brilliantly phrased.

I don't have to agree, but I can concede!


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/12/11)

bum said:


> Perhaps people may enjoy something else more but they may also enjoy the other stuff enough.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss, after all.



Some people also like Limp Bizkit and Insane Clown Posse

Ignorance etc....


Magnets, how do they work?


----------



## manticle (17/12/11)

Well? How do they work?


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

Just like this my friend... not porkspinning...


----------



## manticle (17/12/11)

Cure: One hundred years


----------



## Clutch (19/12/11)

Bust 'em in: Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## Yob (19/12/11)

Afroman :lol: 



aww cmon who else can rhyme window and 2 x fo!!


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Celtic Frost: Monotheist.

If I'm going to listen to metal, then I like it like this. Deep, dirty, aggressive but without screech I am so black evil wanker BM style stuff from some other bands.

A bit dirgey and doomy and sludgy which is up my alley too.

Thanks lecter - lots to get through. Some me, some not me but definitely helps me develop a more informed opinion.


----------



## Clutch (20/12/11)

Fear Factory: Genetic Blueprint (off their techno remix album, Remanufacture)


----------



## peaky (20/12/11)

Septagram - The Forbidden Path of Olympus.


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Neurosis: a sun that never sets


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/11)

Well. 
Tis the season and all that shit..


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Some people also like Limp Bizkit and Insane Clown Posse
> 
> Ignorance etc....
> 
> ...




I was waiting for a punchline with that one, you know, like maby they're heads were masks and when the ripped them off it was eminem or Snoop Dogg underneath.

I feel robbed of those precious IQ points I was saving for festive season binge drinking. 

I need some omega 3 - stat..


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/12/11)

manticle said:


> Celtic Frost: Monotheist.
> 
> If I'm going to listen to metal, then I like it like this. Deep, dirty, aggressive but without screech I am so black evil wanker BM style stuff from some other bands.
> 
> ...



Monotheist is a really, _really_, good album. Best thing Celtic Frost have done in years.




Dave70 said:


> I was waiting for a punchline with that one, you know, like maby they're heads were masks and when the ripped them off it was eminem or Snoop Dogg underneath.
> 
> I feel robbed of those precious IQ points I was saving for festive season binge drinking.
> 
> I need some omega 3 - stat..



Don't look at this then, Juggalo Gathering Documentary

The world is truly fucked.

Trying to put together a playlist of Christmas songs, and I can't get beyond The Pogues 'Fairytale in New York', King Diamond 'No Presents for Christmas' and Slade, because they're Slade and every Christmas needs Slade for drunken foot-stamping.


----------



## Dave70 (23/12/11)

Fat Bastard said:


> Don't look at this then, Juggalo Gathering Documentary
> 
> The world is truly fucked.



Wonderful...

Now the most complex grain bill I can deal with is SMSH described phonetically to the man in the shop.


That was like like some ******* organophosphate sufferers social mixer.


----------



## MarkBastard (23/12/11)

Star ******* Hipsters


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/12/11)

this: http://brazenbull.bandcamp.com/album/the-travelling-parasite

spaz grind band from Bris.

so good


----------



## jlm (23/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this: http://brazenbull.bandcamp.com/album/the-travelling-parasite
> 
> spaz grind band from Bris.
> 
> so good


Pretty intense, they clearly like their early Dillinger. Was jamming beside a similar sounding band earlier this year (but being a bunch of ageing thrash punks we made snide comments about their sound in the safety of our own room, ignoring the fact that their musicianship was well beyond ours....). Wonder if it was them? Not a lot of bands doing that in my former home town.


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/12/11)

Dave70 said:


> Wonderful...
> 
> Now the most complex grain bill I can deal with is SMSH described phonetically to the man in the shop.
> 
> ...



I thank Crom every day that there are very few Juggalos in Australia, although I did see a hatchetman sticker on a motorbike the other day. I think I died a little inside.

Been spinning my latest LP aquisitions tonight. Rwake's lates 'Rest', which is exactly the sort of thing manticle should check out. Been a fan for many years now, and they keep getting better and better. They got onto a couple of music magazines top releases of 2011, and they deserve it.

Also been spinning Earth's latest 'Angels of Darkeness, Demons of Light' Nice Americana doom. Earth have gone from being Sunn0)))'s major influence to psychedelic grunge, to a very accomplished folk/Americana outfit. Incedently, Earth's driving force, Dylan Carlson, was Kurt Cobain's close friend, and according to some stories, was who found his body.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/12/11)

jlm said:


> Pretty intense, they clearly like their early Dillinger. Was jamming beside a similar sounding band earlier this year (but being a bunch of ageing thrash punks we made snide comments about their sound in the safety of our own room, ignoring the fact that their musicianship was well beyond ours....). Wonder if it was them? Not a lot of bands doing that in my former home town.


there have been a handful of bris bands doing the chaotic thing in the last few years but none that I've seen are as hectic as these guys. Beats me how long it must take them to write a tune.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/12/11)

jlm said:


> but being a bunch of ageing thrash punks we made snide comments about their sound in the safety of our own room,


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Fat Bastard said:


> Rwake's lates 'Rest', which is exactly the sort of thing manticle should check out.
> 
> Also been spinning Earth's latest 'Angels of Darkeness, Demons of Light' Nice Americana doom. .



He might have the former (this is my fave rwake so far), and I'm positive he has the latter (which I like but is a little sound-trackey for my liking, but yea kudos to them and what they do). 

Do you groove on Bison B.C.'s latest? I can't stop listening to it...


----------



## Bubba Q (26/12/11)

Currently spinning Gormathon - Lens of Gaurdian, why is it that the Swedes are so good at metal?


----------



## going down a hill (26/12/11)

Turbonegro - Apocalypse Dude. 

Scored it as a xmas gift from my sister and her fella, plus it's on vinyl. Score.


----------



## Lecterfan (26/12/11)

Bubba Q said:


> why is it that the Swedes are so good at metal?



All those months of darkness.



In all seriousness, I read a great interview with the glam-wanker frontman from Children of Bodom (and a similar interview with some Norwegian black metallers and Finnish power metallers), but he was saying that so much shred metal comes out of that top scandinavian area (let's say roughly Sweden, Norway and Finalnd) not only due to the darkness, but due to the rich Germanic/Norse mythology of those areas that has not really been diluted (Grim Bros stories are just as brutal now as they were then, unlike a Disney-fied fairy tale book bought here now) AAAAAAND a governmental attitude that places a huge emphasis on 'the arts' as being a culturally valid export/trade. Some of the metal bands from those areas really are 'the biggest export' and this is because people like Ihsahn (incredibly proficient guitarist and frontman of highly controversial, musically technical second wave black metal band Emperor) are friggin guitar teachers in everyday settings! The kids in grade 3 can whip out stunning arpeggios and faultless modal riffs while the rest of us just use a wah pedal to hide the fact that we only know a pentatonic blues scale haha.

The upshot of this is that in these Northern European countries, there are just as many people (proportionally) listening to what the everyday Aussie would label 'extreme metal' as there are 'everyday Aussies' listening Pete Murray or whatever...

Not saying that this is good, bad or otherwise, but it is certainly what I have read and is definitely the anecdotal experience of my friends (admittedly mostly people listening to 'extreme' music of some sort) while touring Europe...the difference in attitutdes and vibe and viability of making a livlihood between musos in Southern Europe as opposed to the quality from Northern Europe is staggering.

Interesting case in point: get the live Candlemass anniversary dvd where they have a heap of different frontmen singing all night - the crowd is littered with people that make their living from music (from various European metal bands) but yet it is a relatively small gig....you are literally unable to accomplish that kind of international cred while still playing 300 people shows in Australia (as a metal band).

Sorry, I'm beyond tipsy and thought I'd offer an opinion on (what I find to be) an interesting topic... :icon_cheers:


----------



## neonmeate (26/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this: http://brazenbull.bandcamp.com/album/the-travelling-parasite
> 
> spaz grind band from Bris.
> 
> so good



wow thanks for that, that gave me a nice whistle in the ears

great stuff


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/12/11)

No worries. have a listen to this one: http://ironhide.bandcamp.com/

another Bris band. Nowhere near as spaz, but some solid genre-hopping and heaps of energy.


----------



## stillscottish (3/1/12)

Fairport Convention. Live at the BBC

 

Campbell


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

Korpiklaani: Vodka*

Finnglish lyrics are tops

Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you,
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome!!


Lyrics by Jonne Jrvel and Jasmani.

On the same album we have 'bring us pints of beer'. Never thought cheesy metal would be my thing but I have a great love for this band.

* pronounced 'wodka' of course.


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

Horrorpops: Thelma and Louise


----------



## jlm (5/1/12)

going down a hill said:


> Turbonegro - Apocalypse Dude.
> 
> Scored it as a xmas gift from my sister and her fella, plus it's on vinyl. Score.


Nice. One of my favourite bands ever. I even have my own tbrngr tramp stamp, lyrics from denim demon in Latin tattooed across the top of my ass. They reformed last year without hank and some English dude on vox, sounded really good. New album this year apparently. Meanwhile hank makes shitty Marilyn Manson electro rock with a bunch of black metal dudes.


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> Trying to put together a playlist of Christmas songs, and I can't get beyond The Pogues 'Fairytale in New York'



And why would you? I spent this Christmas climbing cradle mountain (so no music but the wind) but most dec 25 sees me playing this on vinyl several times over.


----------



## manticle (5/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He might have the former (this is my fave rwake so far), and I'm positive he has the latter (which I like but is a little sound-trackey for my liking, but yea kudos to them and what they do).



just checked through the disc and can't find rwake. Would it be under another name?

Currently listening to Swans: Love of Life album and **** me but this band deserves its place in my favourites (not pc favourites but actual favourites)


----------



## bum (6/1/12)

Toot toot chugga chugga big red car!

Please kill me.


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

Arsenal: when heads collide. Doing a good job of drowning out the woeful 'folk' music being played on radio National at the moment. I like a lot of cultures' historical/traditional folk music but how a droning woman or man with an acoustic guitar is considered 'folk' nowadays is beyond me.


----------



## argon (6/1/12)

bum said:


> Toot toot chugga chugga big red car!
> 
> Please kill me.



**** you!... now i have that in my head... That shit is designed to stay with you all day


----------



## manticle (6/1/12)

Singing 'Kum Ba ya' should help.


----------



## bum (6/1/12)

argon said:


> **** you!... now i have that in my head... That shit is designed to stay with you all day


The DVD has only been in the house for 2 days. Does time make it better or worse?


----------



## goomboogo (6/1/12)

bum said:


> The DVD has only been in the house for 2 days. Does time make it better or worse?


You already know the answer.


----------



## bum (6/1/12)

****.


----------



## yardy (7/1/12)

bum said:


> Toot toot chugga chugga big red car!
> 
> Please kill me.



The novelty will wear off after a few years on repeat, Puff the Magic ******* Dragon was a favourite in our house for awhile, i hate that ******* talking flute..


----------



## bum (7/1/12)

Thankfully I won't have to deal with them for a few years. Gonna be a few rough months though.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> just checked through the disc and can't find rwake. Would it be under another name?




Nah, I checked and it was in a more recent folder so didn't make it on. No biggie.


----------



## Fish13 (7/1/12)




----------



## jyo (7/1/12)

bum said:


> The DVD has only been in the house for 2 days. Does time make it better or worse?



Bum, it has got to the stage now that I can be driving around in the car -by myself- with one of the kid's CDs playing and I won't notice until I stop at traffic lights or something. I will even find myself starting to sing along, that's usually when I will notice and turn it off! Seriously.


----------



## bum (7/1/12)

****.

That.


----------



## manticle (7/1/12)

pogues: red roses for me.

Brewing a UK bitter. Drinking whatever I feel like.

Life without kids or wiggles is often quite nice.


----------



## bum (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> Brewing a UK bitter. Drinking whatever I feel like.
> 
> Life without kids or wiggles is often quite nice.


That was uncalled for.


----------



## manticle (7/1/12)

I'm an arsehole in a nice way.


----------



## manticle (7/1/12)

In Slaughter natives: CHRIST

First ambient industrial band I ever listened to some time back in the early/mid 90s. Still gold.


----------



## pk.sax (7/1/12)

Just like a woman

I love the mouth organ sections.


----------



## yardy (7/1/12)

manticle said:


> Life without kids or wiggles is often quite nice.



i recall those days, almost killed myself with kindness :icon_drunk: 




back on topic..
Black Eyed Snakes


----------



## jyo (7/1/12)

bum said:


> That was uncalled for.



I reckon, what a wanker. I quite enjoy being broke and woken up 3-5 times a night....


----------



## Fish13 (7/1/12)

jyo said:


> I reckon, what a wanker. I quite enjoy being broke and woken up 3-5 times a night....



oh how i love night shift. the only time to get a peaceful nights sleep


----------



## manticle (8/1/12)

Dead Kennedys: Cesspools in Eden


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/12)

My Wife - Whinging (greatest hits) seems to be stuck on random shuffle.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/12)

jyo said:


> Bum, it has got to the stage now that I can be driving around in the car -by myself- with one of the kid's CDs playing and I won't notice until I stop at traffic lights or something. I will even find myself starting to sing along, that's usually when I will notice and turn it off! Seriously.




Even worse when you relise that its playing just after youve gone through the take away drive through and your the only one in the car.


----------



## manticle (8/1/12)

Conflict: Countdown to Confrontation.

I'd spike my hair today if I wasn't bald.


----------



## jyo (8/1/12)

You Am I Hourly Daily. 




bradsbrew said:


> My Wife - Whinging (greatest hits) seems to be stuck on random shuffle.



GOLD!



bradsbrew said:


> Even worse when you relise that its playing just after youve gone through the take away drive through and your the only one in the car.



Mate, I believe you!


----------



## Clutch (8/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> My Wife - Whinging (greatest hits) seems to be stuck on random shuffle.



I think I've got the emo band cover version of that right now.


----------



## bullsneck (8/1/12)

Lowel Folson - awesomeness personified


----------



## yardy (9/1/12)

Ash Grunwald - Give Signs, forgot how good this album is.


----------



## peaky (15/1/12)

Devilution - DnB mix.

My brother knocks up a good drum n bass mix for those who are into it

Devilution's 16min Mix


----------



## Lecterfan (15/1/12)

Baroness - first


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

Rachel Unthank and the winterset.

Not enjoying it as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## petesbrew (16/1/12)

Ministry Of Sound Chillout Sessions XIV

Sliding my way into the working week perfectly.


----------



## peaky (18/1/12)

Slayer - Hell Awaits


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/12)

The Damned - New Rose.

More awsome riff than all the Ramones riff's combined. With the possible exception of Teenage Lobotomy.


----------



## yardy (19/1/12)

The Brewing Network - English IPA


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/12)

yardy said:


> The Brewing Network - English IPA



They could sample some James Brown beat's and bark the recipes over the top I guess.


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

You've got foetus on your breath: Wash it all off.


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazelwood: Summer Wine


----------



## WarmBeer (20/1/12)

Chipmunks cover of Lady Gaga's Bad Romance

Sometimes it sucks to be a parent.


----------



## Rob S (20/1/12)

Chris Cornell's Songbook. Truly sensational.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/12)

listened to Trap Them on the drive to work today. yep I'm awake now :super:


----------



## Dave70 (20/1/12)

At The Drive In.
Relationship Of Command. I love how Cedric rocks out like he's being tazed.

For example:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/12)

I hope they tour here this year. Pretty stoked about the reform


----------



## manticle (20/1/12)

Fintroll: trollhammeren


----------



## jlm (20/1/12)

I've been listening to a bit of kvelertak. The kids wearing their shirts put me off them without listening to them but I dig it now ive given them a go. It's funny that a band that is 90% turbonegro/hellacopters and 10% black metal pisses off so many black metal fans.


----------



## bum (20/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hope they tour here this year. Pretty stoked about the reform


No. **** those guys. I've never uttered the phrase in any sort of seriousness but those sell-outs can eat a dick.

Uh, the phrase being 'sell-outs' rather than 'eat a dick' (I say that all the time).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/12)

Suit yourself. That's the good thing about music, and maybe one thing it has in common with beer. Regardless of who is making it and why, If you like it, drink/listen to it. If you don't, don't. 

Brb, going to listen to some beer.


----------



## Fish13 (20/1/12)

NI hao by Nhym


----------



## Dave70 (20/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hope they tour here this year. Pretty stoked about the reform



Really? We're not exactly talking about the Eagles here. I somehow doubt they could muster the intensity of their kick arse days.

I hope Cederic has cleaned the sand from his vagina and doesn't throw another ******* tanty the likes of the 2001 big day out in response to the kiddies moshing. Remember if you go to a show to limit your enthusiasm to some gentle toe tapping and finger clicking. Then display your approval with gentle golf clap and a modest 'bravo'.

Still, if they show up into my local RSL, I'll be sure to pop in for a shandi and catch a set.

Tempestuous, artsy wankers they may be, but that's a desert island record far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/12)

I hate the eagles man, can't fukken stand em B)


----------



## Bizier (21/1/12)

For the record, I am on the Bum side of the ATDI argument (put that on the Bum thread)

DJ Ca$h Money scratching Hashim "It's Time"


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hate the eagles man, can't fukken stand em B)



you should've been at wembley in '96 B)


----------



## peaky (21/1/12)

Just listened to the Motorhead album Sacrifice from start to finish. Fantastic. I've been listening to metal for over 20 years and I never got into Motorhead until now.

Slow learner?......


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/1/12)

yardy said:


> you should've been at wembley in '96 B)



I was 12 years old and thought pantera was the coolest shit haha.To honest I've never really listened to te eagles, was just quoting The Dude. B)


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

All this talk of the eagles made me dig out Tom Waits: Ol'55. Brewing today will be a tom waits listening session. Wish he'd ******* tour here some time before either he or I die but I don't like my chances.


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I was 12 years old and thought pantera was the coolest shit haha.To honest I've never really listened to te eagles, was just quoting The Dude. B)



haha I was 30 and acting 12 :lol: 




manticle said:


> All this talk of the eagles made me dig out Tom Waits: Ol'55. Brewing today will be a tom waits listening session. Wish he'd ******* tour here some time before either he or I die but I don't like my chances.




so do I manticle, you got Bad As Me yet ?

just made a schwarz to The Wall & Wish You Were Here B)


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

Yeah I bought it a month or so ago. The vinyl edition came with the CD as well and being a vinyl lover, I went for that. Lovely package, good music as always. 

I'd pay serious money to go to that concert. Last time he played here I was one year old (and I think living in the UK).

As an aside he's one of the few guests Letterman has ever had who can make Letterman shut the **** up and stop trying so hard.

Two good PF albums those.


----------



## seamad (21/1/12)

Remember a track played at zzz (uq radio) back in late 80s....don henley must die. Still hate them.
As a homage am planning a vienna lager called andre rieu must die


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

Rowland S Howard: Dead Radio


----------



## emnpaul (21/1/12)

The night they drove old dixie down/Johnny Cash


----------



## manticle (21/1/12)

Raison d'etre: Sadness, Silence and Solitude


----------



## manticle (22/1/12)

Neil Young: Dead Man (soundtrack).

Generally not a fan of Neil due to his irritating nasal whine (great guitarist I'll grant) but there's no vocals from him on this and I love both the music and the movie.


----------



## Jazman (22/1/12)

an old classic strangers in the night by ufo


----------



## Lecterfan (22/1/12)

The Skillet Lickers - original recordings 1926-1927 - You Gotta quit kickin' my dog aroun'

HoooooOOOOO EEE I love me some Ol Timey pickin'


----------



## Fish13 (22/1/12)

take this job and shove it by johnny paycheck


----------



## Plastic Man (22/1/12)

Party of One - Baby Doll. On high rotation...


----------



## manticle (23/1/12)

Swans: Great annihilator


----------



## Flippo (24/1/12)

Dave70 said:


> The Damned - New Rose.
> 
> More awsome riff than all the Ramones riff's combined. With the possible exception of Teenage Lobotomy.



Went and seen these guys last Sat night. Not having been very familiar with their stuff I was blown away by their show. I had a great time


----------



## peaky (25/1/12)

Cypress Hill - IV


----------



## neonmeate (25/1/12)

Captain Beefheart - Bat Chain Puller, finally got a bootleg of the original 1976 album

http://greenalienchick.blogspot.com/2010/1...ain-puller.html

RIP Don


----------



## neonmeate (25/1/12)

manticle said:


> Generally not a fan of Neil due to his irritating nasal whine



some guitarists shouldn't sing should they

that "Le Noize" album was a bit disappointing, I bought it on the basis of the reviews, expected walls of feedback and howling but it's like lame folk songs with a distortion pedal


----------



## manticle (25/1/12)

neonmeate said:


> some guitarists shouldn't sing should they



At the risk of offending some, I would say the words 'Bob Dylan', very quietly and only to myself , late at night.



















































Followed by a really loud 'shut the **** up you irritating nob!' Great songwriter. Terrible singer.


----------



## MisterMulke (26/1/12)

Subject threatened to be interesting, perhaps the stock chips


----------



## yardy (28/1/12)

Wildflowers ~ Tom Petty


----------



## jlm (29/1/12)

Been relistening to one of my favorites from when I was younger...The Dwarves: Blood, Guts and Pussy. Nasty, nasty album by a bunch of nasty, nasty men. But who else could work "everybody needs a anti biotic" into a sing along break down? Also saltpeter is the best bass player punk rock has produced.


----------



## manticle (29/1/12)

Dwarves= piss funny.

I met one of the guys once through a housemate (one of my super claims to fame - I also once spoke to Nick Cave). Stand up bloke (the dwarves guy although Nick seemed OK too).


----------



## peaky (30/1/12)

Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu - Rrakala

Quite a nice change from metal, punk, and psytrance actually.....


----------



## Clutch (1/2/12)

Dyewitness: Brrr
Old school happy hardcore


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

Van Halen, A different kind of truth. Lovin it, classic Diamond Dave


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

Has anyone seen or heard the wiggles cover album?

keen to get it so i can atleast be semi sane in the car...


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

Actively pursuing a wiggles cover album (whether that's the wiggles doing covers or other bands covering the wiggles) as a means to retain sanity suggests that is a battle you have already lost.


----------



## Fish13 (4/2/12)

its a groups of bands covering the wiggles.

Looking forward to listening to frenzal rhomb doing captains magic buttons


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

If it were Megadeth playing hot potato I'd be in on that. Or Pantera doing a rendition of fruit salad. Wait I think I'm on to something here...

Edit: Actually, I'd like to see the Wiggles cover suicide note #2


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/2/12)

Richard Cheese has the novelty covers, covered.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/12)

Head Injuries - Midnight Oil.

Ahhh, it takes me back.


----------



## Clutch (4/2/12)

The Black Keys: El Camino.


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Richard Cheese has the novelty covers, covered.



If he doesn't do suicide note #2 he's not finished...

Love brick in the wall though :lol:


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Head Injuries - Midnight Oil.
> 
> Ahhh, it takes me back.



Takes you back to when Peter Garrett wasn't a ******* muppet? The type of muppet he used to write songs about?

Yeah I remember that. Head injuries was a fine, fine album. One of their best and a good aussie garage rock album.


----------



## Pennywise (4/2/12)

manticle said:


> Takes you back to when Peter Garrett wasn't a ******* muppet? The type of muppet he used to write songs about? snip



This


----------



## Lecterfan (4/2/12)

I know too many people called Jarrod....and I don't fully trust any of them.


----------



## bum (4/2/12)

manticle said:


> Takes you back to when Peter Garrett wasn't a ******* muppet? The type of muppet he used to write songs about?


Didn't Hirst write most of it?


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/12)

bum said:


> Didn't Hirst write most of it?


Hirst and Jim Mogine, iirc?

Yeah, I dunno how you do a 180 degree spin on your moral compass?

In an ideal world history, Midnight Oil split up in '91 and retire incommunicado to Barbados, leaving the perfect pub rock legacy.


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

bum said:


> Didn't Hirst write most of it?




I'd have to go back though all my old tapes but my memory is that hirst, moginie and garrett were all instrumental in the lyrical content. Prior to Garrett joining, they were a 70s rock cover band as far as I know.

Whichever way it goes, Garrett's political face prior to joining the labour party was vastly different - his ACF presidency, his NDP candidacy, his book and the multiple interviews as well as fronting a heavily political band (notwithstanding which lyrics he wrote, he happily performed them) make it reasonable for old time fans to express disappointment in what he has become.

Funny thing about this thread (and any similar thing that triggers the memories) - I just ordered the first three albums of midnight Oil purely from reading what WB wrote. The first band I ever followed, collected madly everything they ever released etc was Midnight Oil when I was in about grade 5. I have all their tapes up to and including Blue Sky Mining (nothing after that) but no vinyl. Rectifying that. Still think Garrett fucked up somewhere along the line. Good intentions maybe, but he looks like an eejit nowadays. A line toeing, party loving, ineffective eejit.

Good music is good music though.


----------



## Flippo (4/2/12)

manticle said:


> I'd have to go back though all my old tapes but my memory is that hirst, moginie and garrett were all instrumental in the lyrical content. Prior to Garrett joining, they were a 70s rock cover band as far as I know.
> 
> Whichever way it goes, Garrett's political face prior to joining the labour party was vastly different - his ACF presidency, his NDP candidacy, his book and the multiple interviews as well as fronting a heavily political band (notwithstanding which lyrics he wrote, he happily performed them) make it reasonable for old time fans to express disappointment in what he has become.



He's my local Federal member. I'd vote for Ivan Milat if he ran before I'd vote for this c&$#


----------



## WarmBeer (4/2/12)

manticle said:


> Funny thing about this thread (and any similar thing that triggers the memories) - I just ordered the first three albums of midnight Oil purely from reading what WB wrote. The first band I ever followed, collected madly everything they ever released etc was Midnight Oil when I was in about grade 5. I have all their tapes up to and including Blue Sky Mining (nothing after that) but no vinyl. Rectifying that. Still think Garrett fucked up somewhere along the line. Good intentions maybe, but he looks like an eejit nowadays. A line toeing, party loving, ineffective eejit..


Kinda like a reverse Faustian pact:

Devil: "You sell me your soul, and in return I'll make your music suck, and everybody dislike you"
Pete: "Uggh, okay, I'm sure there's a hitch in there, but okay."


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

Music's still good - now listening to Koala Sprint.

Yes to the rest of the devil scnario though.


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

Pogues: Danny Boy.

**** I love music. Possibly more than I love beer. 

They do go remarkably well together though.


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

Budapest Klezmer band : purim


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

Beata Palya: Tchiki Tchiki:


----------



## yardy (5/2/12)

Alice Russell


----------



## manticle (5/2/12)

Pink Floyd: Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Pennywise (5/2/12)

Nice choice manticle

Currently got Nirvana, Bleach just finishing off. Up to big cheese. Before that was Skid Row, subhuman race. Next is Offspring, Smash. Then I might hit some Slayer


----------



## Yob (5/2/12)

Butterfingers: 

I Love work.

I love Metal, but I do like these guys


----------



## Kingy (5/2/12)

Lately been playing a bit of
Skrillex
Coal chamber
Knife party
Foster the people
Parkway drive


----------



## Pennywise (5/2/12)

Decided to go Joe Satriani, not of this earth


----------



## peaky (5/2/12)

Melvins: The Bride Screamed Murder


----------



## bum (5/2/12)

New Gonjasufi.

Seems darker, more stoney, less psych. Still looks the goods.


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/12)

Led Zep - Remasters Disc 1

Halfway through "Babe I'm gonna leave you"


----------



## yardy (6/2/12)

Cash


----------



## manticle (12/2/12)

Having a little Midnight Oil revisitation and found this: 

Love the song and the album (Naked Flame: Head injuries) but never come across the demo stuff before. Lovely raw Australian garage.


----------



## yardy (12/2/12)

a mix of Colin Hay, Neil Young, Double Agents and The Bamboos this arvo B)


----------



## manticle (12/2/12)

Michael Gira: Drainland


----------



## O'Henry (13/2/12)

The Who - Eminence Front


----------



## sponge (13/2/12)

Going through my 382nd tool phase at the moment

No matter how much prog I listen to, there's something simplistic that always pulls me back to those guys.




Sponge


----------



## Clutch (14/2/12)

Apathy Freestyle over Nas' "Thief's Theme" instrumental. (Which steals heavily from Iron Butterfly's "In-a-gadda-da-vida".)


----------



## almopec (15/2/12)

Finally got a copy of Corrupted's - Garten der Unbewusstheit. So have been pumping that at maximum volume when I can. 
Epic Doom, if that's your thing.

Peakydh - nice one on the melvins. Did you get to see them last year.


----------



## manticle (15/2/12)

They played here with someone else didn't they?

I remember being too broke to afford tickets to see a support band (were they supporting primus or am I imagining stuff?) but I would love to.

Also missed finntroll for the same reason so slightly regret those two circumstances


----------



## almopec (16/2/12)

Yep the melvins were supporting primus, but also part of the soundwave festival. Which btw despite the usually awesome line ups, I never been to, as its on or very close to my wedding anniversary. 

Another cool Melvins influenced band Boris are on their way back. They should be worth seeing if you can. 

Never heard finntroll, will have to check them out


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/12)

saw them at soundwave last year, was sweet. waiting for rob zombie to finish ******* sucked though.

EDIT: the melvins


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

almopec said:


> Yep the melvins were supporting primus, but also part of the soundwave festival. Which btw despite the usually awesome line ups, I never been to, as its on or very close to my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Another cool Melvins influenced band Boris are on their way back. They should be worth seeing if you can.
> 
> Never heard finntroll, will have to check them out



Finntroll are finnish folk metal - very different to melvins but I like them.

Not overly serious but definitely not a parody act either.

I think friends of mine are supporting Boris (Laura) so I might try and get along.


----------



## almopec (16/2/12)

At the risk of offending metal heads everywhere (and I still consider myself one), I dont think you can take yourself too seriously playing metal. Especially IMO, when donning the corpse paint, or machine gun bullet belts when on stage.

I will also have to check out Laura when watching Boris, what are they like?


----------



## jayse (16/2/12)

almopec said:


> snipped>
> I dont think you can take yourself too seriously playing metal.



Vim: I don't think you CAN be very funny about metal. 

Colin: Well, I think YOU can, every time you pick up a ruddy guitar, you frightful thing!


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

almopec said:


> At the risk of offending metal heads everywhere (and I still consider myself one), I dont think you can take yourself too seriously playing metal. Especially IMO, when donning the corpse paint, or machine gun bullet belts when on stage.
> 
> I will also have to check out Laura when watching Boris, what are they like?



Finntroll play it as it should be - tight, musically diverse drinking songs based around the mythology of trolls and Christians in Scandinavia. Trollhammaren is my favourite clip that shows this side but they have a more recent, animated clip that is great too. Extreme metal with an animated video clip shows they are not playing eternally with serious mode on.

early Laura reminds me of of some of the quieter but intense instrumental moments of 90s Swans mixed with god speed you black emperor.

They seem to be introducing more and more lyrical content which I'm less a fan of but they are still good - diverse, tight, emotive (without being emo).

All this stuff is youtubable (which obviously doesn't give a complete sense of either live or recorded and listened to properly but you can get an indication.


----------



## Fents (16/2/12)

KRS - ONE : I Got Next

Cant wait for the tour in March first time he's been to Oz.


----------



## Dave70 (16/2/12)

almopec said:


> At the risk of offending metal heads everywhere (and I still consider myself one), I dont think you can take yourself too seriously playing metal. Especially IMO, when donning the corpse paint, or machine gun bullet belts when on stage.



Yeah, bullet belts and make-up... What's up with those guys??








..actually, Immortal _can_ look kind of silly I guess...


----------



## WarmBeer (16/2/12)

Change of pace day today:


----------



## Pennywise (16/2/12)

Nice WB

Got some George Benson going ATM


----------



## WarmBeer (16/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Change of pace day today:


Unfortunately for "Change of pace day", Miles Davis comes right before Ministry in itunes.

Thanks Alien Jorgensen for killing the mellow mood I had going. <_<


----------



## jlm (16/2/12)

All this talk of parody/not so serious metal earlier on in the day made me thank **** I had some Zimmers Hole in the car after a seriously long day: 



And its true kids, glam rock can suck a cock, and is strictly for the closet gay. The song "thats how drunks drink" should be appreciated here:

 

Also, I wonder if they sampled the gay porno on turbonegro's first album or they both had it?


And I nearly forgot this....Metallica (either them or KISS) seemed to have erased from history a choice track.....not on rereleases of the album and very hard to find online, all for 15 seconds of "Napster, Napster, Where's the cash that I've been after?":




A lot of the best metals out there is in that vein, GWAR, 3 inches of blood, gamabomb ect. My phone kept on putting out a few songs in the way to serious side of things and I just kept thinking......****, someone make this dude a bunch of anzac biscuits or something.....


----------



## manticle (16/2/12)

@almopec:

Finntroll unter bergens rot: 

Trollhammaren: 

Laura: 



That's obviously live, recorded through someone's mobile phone and put on youtube so sound quality is horrendous but if interested, you can click on links that are recorded and find better quality samples building up from there.


----------



## Bizier (17/2/12)

Fents said:


> KRS - ONE : I Got Next
> 
> Cant wait for the tour in March first time he's been to Oz.


Word

I have been bumping Premier mixes in my pimp whip (a 99 camry wagon) and I keep playing "P" is Still Free.


----------



## Bizier (17/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, bullet belts and make-up... What's up with those guys??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome.

Don't cry, dry your eyes.


----------



## Clutch (17/2/12)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F...h?v=Dfl5U_HC6HE

Nas and Apathy with Premier.


----------



## almopec (17/2/12)

manticle said:


> @almopec:
> 
> Finntroll unter bergens rot:
> 
> ...



thanks for the links...


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

Swans: My Father Will Guide Me Up To a Rope in the Sky


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

Cure: The kiss.



> Kiss me kiss me kiss me
> Your tongue is like poison
> So swollen it fills up my mouth
> 
> ...



Ah nostalgia. Good for the old.


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/12)

Trigger The Bloodshed.

Goes nicely with the thunder storm currently under way here. Actually, it drowns it out.


----------



## jlm (20/2/12)

Have got the record player up and running for the first time since moving and am kicking out the jams with the MC5 in honour of Michael Davis who passed away on the weekend. Had the pleasure of seeing this guy play at the DKT MC5 shows they did in Melbourne a few years ago and despite Evan Dando trying to **** it up for everyone, it was one of my favorite gigs I've been to. RIP.


----------



## manticle (20/2/12)

Cure: shiver and shake

Good to remember the band as more than just a pop prince with a double chin and make-up. For a mainstream band, they once had some edge.



> You're just a waste of time
> You're just a babbling face
> You're just three sick holes that run like sores
> You're a ******* waste
> ...


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

Just for a change I thought I'd put the pogues on. Looking forward to seeing them in April (which makes me a mild hypocrite given my comments in the pink floyd live thread)

Dark streets of london

I like to walk in the summer breeze 
Down Dalling Road by the dead old trees 
And drink with my friends 
In the Hammersmith Broadway 
Dear dirty delightful old drunken old days 

Then the winter came down and I loved it so dearly 
The pubs and the bookies where you'd spend all your time 
And the old men that were singing 
"When The Roses Bloom Again"
And turn like the leaves 
To a new summertime

Now the winter comes down 
I can't stand the chill 
That comes to the streets around Christmas time 
And I'm buggered to damnation 
And I haven't got a penny 
To wander the dark streets of London 

And every time that I look on the first day of summer 
Takes me back to the place where they gave me ECT 
And the drugged up psychos 
With death in their eyes 
And how all of this really 
Means nothing to me

Now the winter comes down 
I can't stand the chill 
That comes to the streets around Christmas time 
And I'm buggered to damnation 
And I haven't got a penny 
To wander the dark streets of London

And every time that I look on the first day of summer 
Takes me back to the place where they gave me ECT 
And the drugged up psychos 
With death in their eyes 
And how all of this really 
Means nothing to me

And now the winter comes down 
I can't stand the chill 
That comes to the streets around Christmas time 
And I'm buggered to damnation 
And I haven't got a penny 
To wander the dark streets of London 
To wander the dark streets of London 
To wander the dark streets of London


----------



## bconnery (26/2/12)

manticle said:


> Just for a change I thought I'd put the pogues on. Looking forward to seeing them in April (which makes me a mild hypocrite given my comments in the pink floyd live thread)



I can't speak for what they were like back in the day, but I can say, having seen them in 2002 with Shane Magowan back with them, that they deliver a cracking live set that gets the crowd going. 
That being said I've heard they can be hit and miss. 

I couldn't understand a word Shane said between songs. Not one. But then he'd launch into the next one and I just didn't care...


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

I've seen him in interviews with a translator.

I also can't speak for what they were like back in the day but **** me, I'm going to get limbered up and put on my Irish hat. Might even smash my own teeth out just before the gig.


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

Karjalan sissit: ******* Whore Society (currentlyJvla Psykopat Krring (Vrre n En Horunge)


----------



## Clutch (26/2/12)

Anthrax: Black Lodge. ( A young Jenna Elfman stars in the film clip.)


----------



## peaky (26/2/12)

Leonard Cohen - The Future


----------



## Lecterfan (28/2/12)

After nearly two hours of annoying my gf with the progression of Nietzsche to Heidegger to post-structural thought, Mikedub has almost ruined my relationship by forcing me to induct my gf into the weird crossover world of Ice-T's Bodycount with a full sociological/anthropological breakdown of why, in Ballarat, in that era it was so important. 

Within about 6-8 months over late 1991-1992 Pantera's Vulgar Display..., Nevermind, Cop Killer, III: how the gods kill etc and a number of other releases were on Rage (including the old guard with Be Quick or Be dead and Painkiller) and were blowing the mind of a conservative small town with a thriving musical community. These albums came out on top of thrash giants such as Kreator and Slayer (and yes, I put them in that order to show my bias) but for non-extremists this era blurred the lines (before we labelled grunge as seperate etc, at least in Ballarat), and this is when our local scene truly started to go through the roof.

I suppose it is inevitable to some degree as humans (with a purported _a priori_ need to classify and categorise according to space and time), but at my age, in the early 90s (even though I hung out with guys a bit older than me), there simply wasn't the genre snobbery I see today in the local scene...that era was like a top cropping yeast that would not be contained!!! What happened and when? How did this fire dwindle and extinguish? Or do I just think that as I am now older and think everything new is rubbish?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/2/12)

...and from that to one of the best:

http://youtu.be/5x8LbhQlOYc


----------



## chunckious (29/2/12)

The new one Napalm Death.
Nothing like a bit of political grind while researching.


----------



## petesbrew (29/2/12)

Steel Panther - Balls Out


----------



## Gar (2/3/12)

^^ Really regret missing them at soundwave ^^


Ayreon - 01011001

Nerdy goodness B)


----------



## manticle (3/3/12)

Coil: Slur


----------



## manticle (3/3/12)

Test Dept: Fall from Light


----------



## manticle (3/3/12)

Maska Genetik: Stradanie


----------



## leiothrix (4/3/12)

Gar said:


> Ayreon - 01011001
> 
> Nerdy goodness B)




Nice. Me: Therion - Sitra Ahra . . .

Kali Yuga
The world is ripe
Pick the fruits
Cleanse the spirit
Kali mother . . .


----------



## Bizier (4/3/12)




----------



## Rina (4/3/12)

Michael Jackson- Rock with You (Chopped and Screwed)


It works


----------



## drsmurto (4/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> Steel Panther - Balls Out



Saw them at Soundwave, loved every minute of their set. 

One of the highlights in one of the best Soundwave line-ups yet. :super:


----------



## Gar (7/3/12)

Clutch - Cypress Grove


Seem to get a lot more work done with tunes like this cranking :super:


----------



## Mikedub (7/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> After nearly two hours of annoying my gf with the progression of Nietzsche to Heidegger to post-structural thought, Mikedub has almost ruined my relationship by forcing me to induct my gf into the weird crossover world of Ice-T's Bodycount with a full sociological/anthropological breakdown of why, in Ballarat, in that era it was so important.
> 
> I suppose it is inevitable to some degree as humans (with a purported _a priori_ need to classify and categorise according to space and time), but at my age, in the early 90s (even though I hung out with guys a bit older than me), there simply wasn't the genre snobbery I see today in the local scene...that era was like a top cropping yeast that would not be contained!!! What happened and when? How did this fire dwindle and extinguish? Or do I just think that as I am now older and think everything new is rubbish?



Err.. sorry about that Lecterfan, I didnt mean to drive a wedge into your relationship, I merely wanted to shag your cat


Im an audio engineer/muso and for the most part understand dynamics and the part they play, but let me start with the loudness war http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war

kids today cant dip into music and extract what they are looking for, instead its shaped and forcefully shoved down their throats, combine that with social media offering them from what appears to be a generally distracting and unfulfilling plate of self-conscious vein doo-doo. (I'm referring to facefuck, twitter etc, not AHB)

Im sure Ill find some other stuff to blame tomrrow


----------



## joshuahardie (8/3/12)

petesbrew said:


> Steel Panther - Balls Out



Pete, I went to the Steel Panther sidewave show.

It was astoundingly awesome....
Because no one would go with me, I took my pregnant wife... 
She had a blast. One of the most entertaining shows I have ever seen.

Oddly enough we were seated next to two other pregnant women. Go figure.

Ill have been listening to them for a few years, but it was the first time I had seen them. If they ever come back. We are going.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/3/12)

I hear you can get pregnant just by watching Steel Panther live.


----------



## joshuahardie (8/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I hear you can get pregnant just by watching Steel Panther live.



Exactly what I was thinking.... 

Maybe I don't just have a beer gut?


----------



## petesbrew (8/3/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking....
> 
> Maybe I don't just have a beer gut?


Holy crap. I just felt mine kick.


----------



## leiothrix (8/3/12)

That's probably just wind, let 'er rip.

That or tapeworms


----------



## Fish13 (8/3/12)

the death throws of australian cricket. delayed telecast in WA.


----------



## manticle (8/3/12)

Coil: blood from the air


----------



## bum (8/3/12)

This week has been mostly Ween, Tinariwen, Gonjasufi and Beehive and The Barracudas.


----------



## leiothrix (8/3/12)

Trillium - Alloy.

About time Amanda did something on her own. Could do better, but still pretty good.


----------



## Jez (9/3/12)

Hot Snakes - Thunder Down Under yet again. Such a killer, arse-kicking, rock solid set


----------



## bum (9/3/12)

Did you see them on the tour? [EDIT: pretty sure I've asked you this before. I'm lucky if I can remember most of the gigs _I've_ been to, so you know...] Way better than that recording (although, that is always the case, innit?).

Did you hear they're reforming for ATP? I'm kinda pissed about it, to be honest.


----------



## Jez (9/3/12)

bum said:


> Did you see them on the tour? [EDIT: pretty sure I've asked you this before. I'm lucky if I can remember most of the gigs _I've_ been to, so you know...] Way better than that recording (although, that is always the case, innit?).
> 
> Did you hear they're reforming for ATP? I'm kinda pissed about it, to be honest.



Nah, I didn't get to see them and yep you've rubbed it in before about how you did  

Wow, didn't know they were reforming. Jumping on the At The Drive-In/Refused make some easy money bandwagon.

Just saw The Make Up are reforming for ATP as well. Fark!


----------



## Lecterfan (11/3/12)

...a heap of Aussie stuff, including Zombonimo and these guys (last two nights, next Friday night and again in two weeks time in Bendigo):

Say what you will from your armchair perspective but these ***** do the hard yards in the underground and they are really, super, ******* cool to watch live:

http://youtu.be/WeIZYoZRCCA

Bok, Beards and Cheese...


----------



## Lecterfan (12/3/12)

This is for everyone who has had to put up with the annoying "harder-core-than-thou" local band. From cursory readings I hope/suspect JLM, Manticle, Fatbastard, Liamsnorkel, Jayse and Bum (and others that I have forgotten/neglected
) will get some kind of snigger from this one: http://youtu.be/uU6U-8LP1DY

\M/ as they say....


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

Love the pit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/12)

yiew


----------



## bowie in space (12/3/12)

Exile on mainstreet, The Stones


----------



## jlm (13/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> This is for everyone who has had to put up with the annoying "harder-core-than-thou" local band. From cursory readings I hope/suspect JLM, Manticle, Fatbastard, Liamsnorkel, Jayse and Bum (and others that I have forgotten/neglected
> ) will get some kind of snigger from this one: http://youtu.be/uU6U-8LP1DY
> 
> \M/ as they say....



I'll bet she's ******* straight edge too.......


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/12)

bowie in space said:


> Exile on mainstreet, The Stones



Was that prompted by the docco on fox?

I  downloaded found some old videos of the Stones, Cocksucker Blues and Gimme shelter. 
What a bunch of ******* grubs their roadies / entourage were. Some of the groupies sure were good sports though.


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/12)

Oh, and though I was never a great supporter of the new romantic scene, I landed on tune that was a guilty pleasure back in the day whilst station flicking in the wife's car on Sunday.
Probably scarred the young bloke for life with my caterwauling.

*Luck has left me standing so TALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL- ALLLLLLLLLLLL -ALLLLLLL!!!!!*


----------



## bowie in space (13/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Was that prompted by the docco on fox?



No, just felt the urge. Was drinking a few brews and celebrating new job offer. Good party music :icon_cheers:


----------



## Clutch (13/3/12)

Hatebreed : I Will Be Heard.


----------



## manticle (14/3/12)

Scraping foetus off the wheel: Anything (viva)




FEE FI FO FUM
It takes two to tangle it takes one to come
Some things are better left unsaid, like
A pound of protection beats an ounce of lead
FEE FI FO FUM
There must be some kinda romance in bein DUMB
Find a belt fulla bullets, fill your head fulla dread
Float like a butterfly, sting like a MANTA RAY
FEE FI FO FUM
It takes two to tango and one to have won,
If it don't suit ya, you're better off dead
Because a pound of protection beats an ounce of lead
There must be some kinda romance in being DUMB
Cos the blind lead the blind lead the blind lead the
blind lead the blind lead the blind lead the blind lead
the blind lead the BLIND
...and every man for himself

You start to admire the flagrant disregard
For the sanctity of other peoples lives
By the FILTHY FEW in positions of POWER
Who go for the jugular in order to survive
DISINFECT those dangerous RABID DOGS
Make sure the kids stay in
Cos if you wanna be immortal you gotta have something to trade in...
Tobacco chompin' soldier of misfortune in that battle they call life
With the warm soft breeze of SANTA ANA whistlin round dem frail dry bones
I'm da COCKROACH in your tinseltown--
CRY YOU MERCY! I AM THE LAW!
When the time runs out
When the money runs out
I CAN DO ANY GODDAMN THING I WANT!

Get outa my sight
Get outa my way
Get outa my way
GET OUTA MY WAY

Run the gauntlet north and south
March on up to the cannon's mouth
And say I can do any goddamn thing I want

Take the bull by the horns
Gonna slit me some throats on the White House lawns
I can do any goddamn thing I want

I'm the cockroach in your tinseltown
CRY YOU MERCY--I AM THE LAW!
And I can do any goddamn thing I want

POWER makes PAIN so wear rhino hide
If you see a white flash you better cover your eyes
Cos I can do any goddamn thing I want

CHANGE YOUR MIND--MIND YOUR CHANGE
KEEP THE ENEMY IN FOCUS AND IN YOUR RANGE
AND SAY I CAN DO ANY GODDAMN THING I WANT

I can do ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!

Get outa ma way
GET OUTA MA WAY!

I can do any goddamn thing I want
I can do any goddamn thing I want
I can do any GODDAMN THING I WANT
I CAN DO ANY GODDAMN THING I WANT

I can do ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!
ANYTHING!


----------



## Bizier (14/3/12)

Atmosphere - Leak at Will

AZ - Doe or Die
Camp Lo - Uptown Saturday Night

Clearly I am a renaissance man


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/12)

Feelin' Kinda Sporty


----------



## WarmBeer (15/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> ...a heap of Aussie stuff, including Zombonimo and these guys (last two nights, next Friday night and again in two weeks time in Bendigo):
> 
> Say what you will from your armchair perspective but these ***** do the hard yards in the underground and they are really, super, ******* cool to watch live:
> 
> ...



You want real, old-skool, local metal cred? Try these guys... 

Disclaimer: That's my brother-in-law with the shaved-head'n'pony-tail wearing the happy pants. He's now a bank manager. Metal for life :lol:


----------



## Lecterfan (15/3/12)

Saw them supporting Sepultura at festival hall on the Arise tour. They were good! It's easier to be metal for life than punk for life because lets face...not many metal heads actually stand for/believe in anything in the first place other than a sense of their own pomposity - bank manager is probably a decent sublimation.


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Saw them supporting Sepultura at festival hall on the Arise tour. They were good! It's easier to be metal for life than punk for life because lets face...not many metal heads actually stand for/believe in anything in the first place other than a sense of their own pomposity - bank manager is probably a decent sublimation.



So where does that leave Suicidal Tendencies? Crossover for life?

Besides, metal pomposity, correctly focused, lead's to awesomeness in life.

Face it, we suck compared to Capt Bruce.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> So where does that leave Suicidal Tendencies? Crossover for life?
> 
> Besides, metal pomposity, correctly focused, lead's to awesomeness in life.
> 
> Face it, we suck compared to Capt Bruce.



Hey don't get me wrong about metal pomposity - I'm the one who comes to the defence of Immortal remember! Anyway, it's mostly just part of the ongoing jibes between TepidBeer and myself.

Suicidals: confused, slightly exciting for a few albums and then 'mediocre for life'. Crossover was the first of the horrible terms wasn't it - before 'metalcore' etc...I really loved suicidals for a while, early COC, DRI and all the other acronyms. I loved the energy of it, but unfortunately they existed in an era where they may have been on the verge of doing something really exciting before the sweeping cold winds of Seattle changed the musical climate and thus made the record labels drool with excitement over every prick who could play a guitar. Anyway, some people like Kolsch, some people like Black IPA and the rest of us enjoy a bit of everything in between...

Edit: also, of the 'crossover', the 'social comment' of cyco Miko was ham fisted at best...but they should could write a mean song about skateboarding!


----------



## Bubba Q (15/3/12)

Biohazard - Reborn in Defiance


----------



## WarmBeer (16/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Hey don't get me wrong about metal pomposity - I'm the one who comes to the defence of Immortal remember! Anyway, it's mostly just part of the ongoing jibes between TepidBeer and myself.


It's only a tte--tte when both parties understand wtf each other are saying  

Now, just to spite you, I'ma gonna inflict some _*real*_ metal on my eardrums:


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's only a tte--tte when both parties understand wtf each other are saying
> 
> Now, just to spite you, I'ma gonna *inflict* some _*real*_ metal on my eardrums:



Even inflict is not quite superlative enough to describe the stylings of Linkon Park in my book.

*1.
to impose as something that must be borne or suffered: to inflict punishment.
2.
to impose (anything unwelcome): The regime inflicted burdensome taxes on the people.
3.
to deal or deliver, as a blow. 
*


The only Suicidal offering I really enjoyed. Basically cos it was used as part of the Terrafirma soundtrack.


----------



## bum (16/3/12)

Dude I know wears a Linkin Park t-shirt upon occasion.

Really? You'd go outside in that? Well, I congratulate you on your impenetrable self-esteem but lament your lack of self-awareness (and taste). It is 2012 and you're 27 years old - you have NO excuse. Go home and change.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/3/12)

With the greatest indebtedness to Manticle:

http://www.fat-pie.com/linkinpark.htm




Linkin Prk Rlz


----------



## jlm (16/3/12)

spending a quality night with my head between the wharfdales:

dwarves
Lockup :Jeff Walker is god.


----------



## Mikedub (16/3/12)

scritti politti, awesome

no, joking (and pissed)

been listening the Tom Waits new album today - track 11 Hell broke luce, love it


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/12)

On to the third Slayer album for the day, and got 2 more in the player to go. F**k I love Slayer. Though since seeing the Angel Of death cover on Youtube all I get is hey Johnny Depp now


----------



## bum (17/3/12)

New and improved version. Brutal and funny. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> scritti politti, awesome
> 
> no, joking (and pissed)
> 
> been listening the Tom Waits new album today - track 11 Hell broke luce, love it



You mean bad as me?

Guy never loses it does he? Wish he'd ******* play here. If I was richer, I'd arrange it.

Listening to this on vinyl:  (**** the youtube ads)


----------



## Clutch (18/3/12)

Adele: 21.

**** right off.


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/12)




----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

Blood Ceremony - Living With THe Ancients. Someone described them as a satanic Jefferson Airplane and I suppose thats not bad. Good fun regardless, chick singer 60s rock with a doomy bluesy twist. Perfect to listen to while wy1084 separates out from trub and boiled water in a 600ml jar.


----------



## manticle (18/3/12)

Cure: play for today 



And for any fans of early cure, this clip is gold - a forest tunewise but completely different lyrically.


----------



## Cocko (18/3/12)

While brewing on the new rig yesterday, whipped out some Temple of the Dog... 

Nice reminiscing...

\m/


----------



## Doogiechap (18/3/12)

Cocko said:


> While brewing on the new rig yesterday, whipped out some Temple of the Dog...
> 
> Nice reminiscing...
> 
> \m/


A great collaboration that one


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/12)

Opeth. Eminently interesting.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Opeth. Eminently interesting.



Nice pick of Opeth songs, those two.

I want to know how he can look like such a nice, wholesome boy, but still get that unearthly growl going, without serious fx processing going on the vocals.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/12)

The death growl is probably taught in Swedish primary school music class.
2c


----------



## bum (19/3/12)

Windowpane sounds like Creed.

Just sayin'.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/3/12)

bum said:


> Windowpane sounds like Creed.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Take that back.

TAKE! THAT! BACK!


----------



## freezkat (19/3/12)

manticle said:


> Cure: play for today
> 
> 
> 
> And for any fans of early cure, this clip is gold - a forest tunewise but completely different lyrically.




I dig the Cure. 

other bands I was into back in the 80's:

OMD- Orchestral Movements in the Dark

Love and Rockets

Ministry

The Clash

Buzzcocks

Einstuzende Neubauten

The Cramps

Sonic Youth

Janes Addiction

Butthole Surfers

Beastie Boys

B-52's

Elvis Costello

Colourbox

Cocteau Twins

Dead Kennedys

U2 (the 80's remember)

Lena Lovich

Devo

David Bowie

Cro-mags

Robert Wyatt

Peter Gabriel

Joe Jackson

Listening to right now

 Robert Wyatt- Biko


----------



## bum (19/3/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Take that back.
> 
> TAKE! THAT! BACK!


It only hurts because you know it to be true.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/12)

That song is from their soft rock album, so I can see where you're going with it but no, it sounds nothing like creed.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/3/12)

bum said:


> It only hurts because you know it to be true.


Dude, you just inferred and intimate knowledge of what Creed sounds like.

<Nelson>Ha Ha</Nelson>


----------



## bum (20/3/12)

Actually, I inferred that _you_ have an intimate knowledge of Creed.

Something I still stand by.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/3/12)

bum said:


> Actually, I inferred that _you_ have an intimate knowledge of Creed.
> 
> Something I still stand by.


Normally, I'm all Voltaire about what people have a right to say.

But you, good sir, just crossed a line.


----------



## bum (20/3/12)

I'm more of the Cartesian school.

I offend with glib gibes; therefore I am.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/3/12)

bum said:


> I'm more of the *Cartesian* school.
> 
> I offend with glib gibes; therefore I am.


Multiplicative product of values in multiple heterogenous sets?

Or, offend all the people, all the time.


----------



## bum (20/3/12)

Well, Ren was certainly controversial in his day but I wouldn't go so far as to call him offensive.

Although that _nose_ was pretty graphic if portraiture of the day is accurate.


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/12)

bum said:


> Windowpane sounds like Creed.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Would you quit poisoning the well with your somewhat accurate observations.

(don't listen to the bad man kids. Opeth predate Creed by five years, so if anything _Creed_ sound like _Opeth_)


----------



## Clutch (21/3/12)

Poison the Well: Parks and What You Meant to Me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/12)

Dave70 said:


> Would you quit poisoning the well with your somewhat accurate observations.
> 
> (don't listen to the bad man kids. Opeth predate Creed by five years, so if anything _Creed_ sound like _Opeth_)


If Eddie Vedder sang on that song then I might agree. hur hur


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

Some of my own stuff while uploading to send to a guy for a radio show in Sydney.

Also pogues: If I should Fall from the Grace of God (album) and getting excited about early april.


----------



## manticle (22/3/12)

Swsans: You're not real, girl


----------



## billygoat (23/3/12)

Seethin' Heathen by Downriver.


----------



## jlm (23/3/12)

Been listening to some TSOL, namely, this:

After listening to the re-recorded version on the re-recorded best of earlier today I have to say I like the newer versions of most songs better. Great band. Edit: except for the hair era stuff without Jack.


----------



## Gar (23/3/12)

the mighty Dropkicks :super:  

Best drinking tunes ever


----------



## DarkFaerytale (24/3/12)

G3

anyone going next week?


----------



## manticle (25/3/12)

Melvins: Goose Freight Train



and a bit more upbeat

Melvins: The Talking Horse:


----------



## Clutch (28/3/12)

The Melvins recently sold their tour van that Cobain decorated for them.
I tried calling shotgun, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## peaky (28/3/12)

NOFX - White Trash Two Heebs And A Bean

It's been quite a few years since I played this one...


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

Shake Appeal has what is probably my favourite guitar tone of all time.


----------



## manticle (30/3/12)

Nathan Hollywood: Red Night Falling ('the pale mare' but I'll be listening to the whole CD).


----------



## bum (1/4/12)

Tricky - Maxinquaye


----------



## bum (2/4/12)

Claire Bowdich - Whatever Clair Bowditch's First Record Was Called


----------



## bum (5/4/12)

Outkast - B.O.B

I kinda don't like being into this band but this beat is VICIOUS and the chorus hook is pretty amazing. But it would have been better had Big Boi sat this one out (as per).


----------



## warra48 (5/4/12)

Eric Clapton / Wynton Marsalis - Play The Blues: Live From Jazz At Lincoln Center.

It's on CD, but it also comes with a DVD of the full concert. 

If you are into blues/jazz then you'll love this. Masterful playing by two greats.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=8569003


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/4/12)

Sounds great I'll have check it out. 

Currently listening to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...s:_Jimi_Hendrix

It's my go-to album for afternoon drinking.


----------



## bum (5/4/12)

Drive Like Jehu - Yank Crime


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

Some dumb ******* idiot on Rage just tried to diminish Kraftwerk's contribution to music.

So, yeah, if you're a fan of Chairlift, by any chance, then I hate you and you should throw your ears in the bin.


----------



## manticle (8/4/12)

Melvins: Honey Bucket

@bum: never been a fan of kraftwerk myself (although it's possible I just need to hear the right track/record in the right context) but their contribution to a lot of the stuff I do love is undeniable.

I gave up watching rage years ago on account of the horrible crap that kept getting played.

I must be old.


----------



## seamad (8/4/12)

Brewday today, suicidal tendencies , trip at the brain.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/4/12)

New: 
Meshuggah (I am not a Meshuggah fan but am enjoying this)
3IOB (not bad, more of the same)
HOF (as per above)



Band of the moment: Ancestors.


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

manticle said:


> @bum: never been a fan of kraftwerk myself (although it's possible I just need to hear the right track/record in the right context) but their contribution to a lot of the stuff I do love is undeniable.


I'm not really saying everyone should like them. Horses for courses and all that. Totally valid position. But if you're sitting there programming Rage with cameras pointed at you and you say that you don't get what the big deal is with Kraftwerk as The Robots is their only "catchy" song then I'm going to wonder how the hell you got to be programming Rage in the first place since this is obviously your first go at music.


----------



## manticle (8/4/12)

Yeah I was kind of agreeing with you. You can not be into a band but still recognise their influence as being significant. I'm not (so far) into kraftwerk much but a hell of a lot of music that makes me tick might not exist without them. I'm not a huge fan of throbbing gristle either but without them possibly 50% of what I listen to 90% of the time wouldn't exist.


----------



## seamad (8/4/12)

Bit of a suicidal tendencies arvo, suicidal failure, always puts a smile on my face. Followed up with institutionalized and i saw your mommy


----------



## jlm (8/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> New:
> Meshuggah (I am not a Meshuggah fan but am enjoying this)
> 3IOB (not bad, more of the same)
> HOF (as per above)
> ...


Which 3iob? The second one.....name escapes me.....has deadly sinners on it..... That's their high water mark.


----------



## bum (8/4/12)

manticle said:


> Yeah I was kind of agreeing with you.


Yeah, I was more just addressing the idea of your parenthesis as well as underlining my original intention. As I say, perfectly valid position. Doing what they did and being everyone's cup of tea is basically logically impossible anyway.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/4/12)

jlm said:


> Which 3iob? The second one.....name escapes me.....has deadly sinners on it..... That's their high water mark.




That's from "Advance and Vanquish"... for me it had a %30 strike rate*, the next one (Fire up the blades) had %40 strike rate (less cool songs but the cool ones were super cool), 3rd one is "Here Waits Thy Doom" which was produced by Jack Endino and is totally retro and very cool for old NWOBHM fans like me, the new one is called "Long Live Heavy Metal"...as I say more of the same and I have not yet come to a verdict...certainly some great, epic tunes on it.




*I'm drunk - 'strike rate' in this context means good material, the percentage represents the total album obviously.


----------



## manticle (8/4/12)

Rowland S Howard: Exit Everything

Just watched autoluminescent and the CD was just sitting there, winking at me.

In a sad, melancholy way of course.


----------



## peaky (8/4/12)

Started off with Black Sabbath - Paranoid

Then on to Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

Now it's Bad Religion - No control

God only knows what's next.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/4/12)

Grain crushing, heating strike water, Baroness - Blue.


----------



## jyo (9/4/12)




----------



## Bizier (9/4/12)

bum said:


> Outkast - B.O.B
> 
> I kinda don't like being into this band but this beat is VICIOUS and the chorus hook is pretty amazing. But it would have been better had Big Boi sat this one out (as per).


There was an underground graff video that used this to great effect shortly after it was released. I love how the first verse starts straight with the beat after the intro. I recently went through an early Outkast binge (Hootie Hoo) and I am a Big Boi fan, excepting the latter commercial stuff. Unfortunately for him Andre is Mr Supercharisma.

It is always the dynamic of the two MC crew that inevitably one is more prominent and preferred, but the recipe still requires both for it all to work. I am still waiting for the Organized Konfusion reunion.

I am listening to the O.K. self titled album now, but was previously listening to Visionaries - We Are the Ones, I did not know that they had done anything since Sophomore Jinx, very good.


Dope


----------



## bum (9/4/12)

Bizier said:


> I recently went through an early Outkast binge (Hootie Hoo) and I am a Big Boi fan, excepting the latter commercial stuff.


Yeah, this is probably my issue with him - I'm never heard anything prior to Stankonia. I'll check out that record and see if I dig him any better.


----------



## petesbrew (11/4/12)

Spent the day with my 5yo daughter, so I stuck on a kids hits mix for her (while it's a painful trip down "crap music memory lane" it's more bearable than listening to Nova).

When Barbie Girl came on, I was mesmerised by her take on the lyrics.

"I'm a Barbie Girl
In a Barbie World
My boobs are plastic
It's fantastic
If you brush my hair
I'll smack you with a chair..."

missed the rest because I was too busy laughing my head off.


----------



## manticle (11/4/12)

Barbie Girl doesn't need re-interpretation to be subversive.


----------



## bum (11/4/12)

It doesn't take much to get the die-hard fans crawling out of the woodwork, does it?


----------



## Clutch (12/4/12)

Brewday in the shed today, it's time for some Celph Titled and then something heavier, like Walls of Jericho.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/4/12)

Clutch said:


> Brewday in the shed today, it's time for some Celph Titled and then something heavier, like Walls of Jericho.


Every time Clutch responds in this thread, I get an overwhelming urge to go listen to some Clutch.

50000 Unstoppable Watts!


----------



## Gar (12/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Every time Clutch responds in this thread, I get an overwhelming urge to go listen to some Clutch.
> 
> 50000 Unstoppable Watts!



:kooi: Wish they'd get their arses back over here and do a couple of pub gigs


----------



## Clutch (12/4/12)

Pusha T feat. Tyler, The Creator.
Trouble on my mind.



I've got an urge to go paint something.


----------



## Zizzle (13/4/12)

Mount Carmel.


a Blues Rock trio hailing from Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## manticle (15/4/12)

Coil: Tattooed man


----------



## Lecterfan (15/4/12)

Any Melbournites able to fill me in on the existence of a singer from WSCK and/or Bastard Squad called Allen? I met a dude with lots of talk but very little of his anecdotal evidence fits my lived experience...predominantly Arty based... the interwebs reveals little...


----------



## Zizzle (16/4/12)

Hillstomp.

The drummer is great. Buckets, pans and a brake drum.


----------



## bum (16/4/12)

Nothing here, Lecterfan.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/4/12)

Cheers for that. It was an interesting facebook encounter but I think the guy is possibly a little on the fibbish side of cyber-self-presentation.

But back on topic:

Zappa/MOI - Weasels Ripped my flesh.


----------



## bum (16/4/12)

Neutral Milk Hotel - Aeroplane Over The Sea 

At SWMBO's behest - although, it isn't terrible. However - I definitely don't remember there being nearly so much nudity and semen in _The Diary of a Young Girl_.


----------



## Clutch (17/4/12)

Zizzle said:


> Hillstomp.
> 
> The drummer is great. Buckets, pans and a brake drum.





I had to look again, I thought you said "Hillsong."


----------



## manticle (18/4/12)

The dubliners: Go To sea No More

Followed by Melvins: A Senile animal (first track: the talking horse)


----------



## bum (18/4/12)

The Sonics


----------



## Clutch (18/4/12)

Henry Rollins unfortunately NOT punching Hannah Gadsby.


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/12)

Kruder and dorfmister, the K&D sessions. chill-axing. Just need some marley magic and id be sweet as bro


----------



## manticle (19/4/12)

Swans: You ******* people make me sick


----------



## bum (19/4/12)

Why did no one tell me the Sonics are touring next week?

So mad I missed out on tickets to see them at the Caravan Music Club. Not paying $240 (incl. SWMBO) to see them at that Hoodoo Gurus thing.


----------



## manticle (19/4/12)

Coil: Broccoli


----------



## jyo (19/4/12)

Man, this song...


----------



## peaky (21/4/12)

Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer


----------



## bum (21/4/12)

Yeah, but only because it never had a video. Pretty sure this is the only reason it doesn't get programmed every week.


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

Psychic TV (PTV 3): Lies and Then


----------



## Bizier (22/4/12)

Ghostface - Hidden Darts

_Yo, heard some of ya'll singing like Lou Rawls
Try to **** me, you gon' suffer from blue balls_

Bob Dylan has nothing on those lyrics


----------



## WarmBeer (23/4/12)

Old skooooooooool.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Old skooooooooool.




Just pulled it out.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/4/12)

Grain ground and mashed in to Supercontinent - Vaalbara. Anyone into doom, epic soundscape metal etc should give them a google and see what you reckon. I enjoy it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/4/12)

Cheers for the heads up. At first listen they sound a bit like Yob which is a good thing. It's a bit less pretentious than a lot of other post-metal doom ish bands.


----------



## sponge (27/4/12)

Brewed listening to Metropolis: Pt 2 on wednesday, and felt so small trying to write some similar style stuff after listening.


By far one of the greatest ever concept albums.



Sponge


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/4/12)

Absolutely loving this:
http://blackbombaim.bandcamp.com/album/sat...d-space-travels
Psychedelic blues rock stoner jams


----------



## Lecterfan (2/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Absolutely loving this:
> http://blackbombaim.bandcamp.com/album/sat...d-space-travels
> Psychedelic blues rock stoner jams




There is some fairly flagrant self-titled-album Iommi/Butler worship going on around the 8 minute mark on Side A!!! But I suppose to some degree that is par for the course and unavoidable in this genre...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/5/12)

yep there's a little piece of black sabbath in every stoner band.. 

I think I just love 20mins of feedback+wah.

here's another one that's getting a lot of airtime in my house:


----------



## Dave70 (2/5/12)

If there was an auditory and visual equivalent of drinking a mouthful of tepid, sour milk, I reckon this would come close.


----------



## manticle (2/5/12)

Coil: The Mothership and the fatherland


----------



## bum (2/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> If there was an auditory and visual equivalent of drinking a mouthful of tepid, sour milk, I reckon this would come close.


SWMBO has us seeing Andrew WK tonight.

Just saying...


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/12)

bum said:


> SWMBO has us seeing Andrew WK tonight.
> 
> Just saying...



With his band? Doing a little motivational speaking? Offering sound financial advice? 

Kind of remind's me of a less prickly version of Rollins.

I think you're in for a treat.


----------



## bum (3/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> With his band? Doing a little motivational speaking? Offering sound financial advice?


Karaoke was the order of the night. No band, sang over backing track/played some keys.

He was actually a surprisingly engaging performer but his music is complete pus.


----------



## bowie in space (3/5/12)

bum said:


> Karaoke was the order of the night. No band, sang over backing track/played some keys.
> 
> He was actually a surprisingly engaging performer but his music is complete pus.



I have never laughed so hard as I did when I first saw him several years ago late one night on Rage doing Party Hard. SWMBO and I were in fits of hysterical laughter. I had to buy the album.... she begged me.


----------



## manticle (4/5/12)

Hank III: What did love ever do to you?


----------



## bowie in space (4/5/12)

Brewing today,

Dug up Big Heavy Stuff - Size of the ocean.


----------



## manticle (4/5/12)

Swans: Jim



 (live)


----------



## Gar (4/5/12)

manticle said:


> Swans: Jim



No Coil..... what's going on??

Bit of Brand New Sin tonight...

Bored as shite, hitting the scotch for a change


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/5/12)

bowie in space said:


> Brewing today,
> 
> Dug up Big Heavy Stuff - Size of the ocean.


good album. Thanks for reminding me to listen to it again.


----------



## bum (4/5/12)

Playing Def Jam Rapstar.

Holy god. This is horrendous.

Had you asked me yesterday what I thought of the label I may have said "Yeah, I probably don't own any but they're respectable." Had I said that yesterday I'd be stabbing myself in the face today. ******* ghastly.


----------



## manticle (4/5/12)

Gar said:


> No Coil..... what's going on??
> 
> Bit of Brand New Sin tonight...
> 
> Bored as shite, hitting the scotch for a change



Had Coil: Scatology on earlier but didn't post because I thought people might think I was one dimensional.


----------



## Clutch (5/5/12)

Pass The Mic: Beastie Boys.

RIP Adam Yauch.


----------



## Doogiechap (5/5/12)

:super: :super: Animals As Leaders :super: :super:


----------



## Bizier (6/5/12)

Clutch said:


> Pass The Mic: Beastie Boys.
> 
> RIP Adam Yauch.



There passes someone who altered the landscape and never let success get in the way of being strange. As a kid I wanted to live in the What Cha Want video.


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

Rowland S Howard (another recently dead legend) in These Immortal Souls: I ate the knife.


----------



## seamad (6/5/12)

Was the birthday yesterday of the late blind willie mctell

Himself here statesboro blues



And a great live version of the song by the allman brothers with dickey betts on guitar in 1982

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JToo3iwTOso"]


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

Nathan Hollywood: The story of the farmer who killed his wife in her sleep, ate her, then awoke


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

Finntroll: Sng


----------



## manticle (6/5/12)

Beyond Sensory Experience: They all Say the Same Thing


----------



## Lecterfan (6/5/12)

Doogiechap said:


> :super: :super: Animals As Leaders :super: :super:



Crazy band to watch (only seen clips on youtube etc). More of an Intronaught fan myself, but they recently toured together and thus I was exposed to AAL - they make Meshuggah seem like a 12 bar blues band haha.


----------



## jlm (11/5/12)

Have been taking advantage of having the house to myself in the evenings and parking my head between the Wharfedales and rocking some old (er...well 10-15 years ago) tunes I haven't heard in ages.....Apart from diamonds from Zeke and The Hot Snakes that I forgot existed, I've reminded myself of what was/is the only good comeback by one of the original hardcore punk bands.....TSOL's Disappear (that's right kids, hardcore wasn't originally populated by neck tattooed downtuned gym enthusiasts like it is today). **** me this album was the soundtrack to some seriously good times when it came out. Ahhh......


----------



## bum (12/5/12)

jlm said:


> The Hot Snakes that I forgot existed


I don't even know how to process this statement.


----------



## Gar (12/5/12)

Clutch - Slow hole to China

Really want to get my hands on a few bottles of this for the bar...


----------



## jlm (13/5/12)

bum said:


> I don't even know how to process this statement.


Well, with most of my listening done via phone now, until I make the effort to convert and put an album onto it I tend to forget about them. Automatic Midnight, Kicked in the Teeth and the afore mentioned TSOL album have now made the leap though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/5/12)

I've had this stuck in my head all day:


----------



## nathan_madness (13/5/12)

Bit of Skrillex while doing some brewing goes down well!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/5/12)

I didn't realise people actually listened to that.


----------



## manticle (17/5/12)

No way you'd ever guess but I'm listening to Coil.

Blood from the air



Live in 2001 with some extra vocal effects:



And lyrics:

A sleeping explorer
his wandering mind
crossed over the border
a mind like a cemetery
where the corpses
are turning
where the bodies
twist deep
in the frozen grip
of a dreamless sleep
then the lowest
comes up
like a wreck
from the depths.
He hears night calling
and has dreams
of waking
here in this brightness
that burns like
slow lightning
he sees words
burnt in ice
reads, "The World is
a Wound
In the Body of Christ"
Effects of the animal -
Animal sound effects
He says, Death
he is my friend
He promised me
a quick end.
Says the world is
in pain
and should be
put down
and God is a sadist
and that he knows it.
The depths of the
night sky
reflects in his eye
He says,
"Everything changes
And everyone dies".
And the night
slits her veins
and the
darkness drains
and the void
rumbles in
like an
underground train...
Forever comes closer
the world is in pain
we all must be shown
we must realise
that everyone changes
and everything dies.


----------



## freezkat (17/5/12)

bum said:


> Tricky - Maxinquaye



I have that cd. _Black Steel_ had a bunch of airplay back in 1995.

I am listening to the Buzzcocks _Fast cars_


----------



## bowie in space (18/5/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've had this stuck in my head all day:




Every time we go under a bridge or an overpass by foot or in the boat, SWMBO insists on using the reverb as a vocal tool as she screams out DAY-O.....DAAAAAAAAAAAAAY-O!

Pisses me off everytime. Especially when her old man is on the boat with us. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, as they say.


----------



## Dave70 (18/5/12)

Meshuggah.
Catch Thirtythree.

At 6.30 in the morning it's like jamming ones brain into gear at high RPM, sans clutch.


(I promise never to indulge in the use of _sans _ again. I hate it more than LOL and emoticons combined)


----------



## RobW (18/5/12)

A little Booker T & the MGs for Duck Dunn


----------



## Jez (18/5/12)

Sleep "Dopesmoker"

all 1hour 3 minutes and 32 riff-tactic seconds of it


----------



## bowie in space (18/5/12)

The Saints - I'm Stranded Album
10 tracks of blistering punk/soul. Plus bonus tracks, live and rare stuff. Oh yeah.


----------



## Dave70 (18/5/12)

RobW said:


> A little Booker T & the MGs for Duck Dunn




First I heard of it. Dam..

I personally cant understand why more bassists don't smoke a pipe on stage. What could be cooler than that?


----------



## RobW (18/5/12)

Dave70 said:


> First I heard of it. Dam..
> 
> I personally cant understand why more bassists don't smoke a pipe on stage. What could be cooler than that?




In Japan, in his sleep.

Not a bad way to go.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/5/12)

Yakuza - Samsara

This album is a bit hit and miss, but this piece is a hit


----------



## jlm (19/5/12)

bowie in space said:


> The Saints - I'm Stranded Album
> 10 tracks of blistering punk/soul. Plus bonus tracks, live and rare stuff. Oh yeah.


Will have to dig out that boxed set. Best thing to come out of the western flood plains of Brisbane. I been listening to the New Bomb Turks. Makes me wish I was 20 again, without the stupidity though.


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

Swans : Pow R Sac (live)


----------



## Clutch (20/5/12)

Old Fear Factory: Pisschrist.


----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

jlm said:


> Will have to dig out that boxed set. Best thing to come out of the western flood plains of Brisbane.



Now listening to "Prehistoric Sounds". I had to get all three albums when they were re-issued a few years back.


----------



## manticle (24/5/12)

Traffic: John Barleycorn

Traditional English Folk song about Barley and the wonderful thing we make with it.



Traffic version: 

And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn must die
They've ploughed, they've sown, they've harrowed him in
Threw clods upon his head
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn was dead
They've let him lie for a very long time, 'til the rains from heaven did fall
And little Sir John sprung up his head and so amazed them all
They've let him stand 'til Midsummer's Day 'til he looked both pale and wan
And little Sir John's grown a long long beard and so become a man
They've hired men with their scythes so sharp to cut him off at the knee
They've rolled him and tied him by the waist serving him most barbarously
They've hired men with their sharp pitchforks who've pricked him to the heart
And the loader he has served him worse than that 
For he's bound him to the cart
They've wheeled him around and around a field 'til they came unto a barn

And there they made a solemn oath on poor John Barleycorn
They've hired men with their crabtree sticks to cut him skin from bone
And the miller he has served him worse than that 
For he's ground him between two stones

And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl and his brandy in the glass
And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl proved the strongest man at last
The huntsman he can't hunt the fox nor so loudly to blow his horn
And the tinker he can't mend kettle or pots without a little barleycorn

AND a version that gets a bit closer to what we all know so well (particularly the last two verses):

Well there came three men from out of Kent
For to plough for wheat and rye
And they made a vow and a solemn vow
John Barleycorn must die

So they ploughed him deep in the furrow
And they sowed rye over his head
And these three men home rejoicing went
John Barleycorn was dead

But the sun shone warm and the wind blew soft
And it rained in a day or so
And Barleycorn felt the wind and rain
And he soon began to grow

But the rye began to grow as well
And the rye grew quickly tall
But Barleycorn grew short and stout 
And he so amazed them all

So they hired men with sickles
To cut him off at the knee
And worse than that John Barleycorn
They served him barbarously

For they hired men with pickles
To toss him on to a load
And when they'd tossed John Barleycorn
They tied him down with chords

And they hired men with threshels 
To beat him high and low
They came smick smack on poor Jack's back
'til the flesh began to flow

And they put him in to the kiln boys
Thinking to dry his bones
And when he came out John Barleycorn
Was crushed between two stones

And they put him in to the mashing tubs
Thinking to burn his tail
And when he came out John Barleycorn
They called him home-brewed ale

Put your wine in to glasses
And your cider in to pewter cans
Put Barleycorn in the old brown jug
For he's proved the strongest man


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/5/12)

one of the more interesting albums I've listened to recently:
http://artascatharsis.bandcamp.com/album/huxwhukw


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

Been listening to The Jesus Lizard all evening.


----------



## bum (25/5/12)

Yeah, I've been listening to Goat fairly regularly since the last time it was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/5/12)

Currently watching the rock in rio live stream. 'TALLICA
http://www.youtube.com/user/rockinrioeuvou


----------



## manticle (26/5/12)

Pink Floyd: Pigs on the wing (part I)


----------



## Clutch (27/5/12)

Bush: Sixteen Stone.


----------



## bum (27/5/12)

urgh!


----------



## manticle (27/5/12)

Pink Floyd: Sheep


----------



## freezkat (31/5/12)

manticle said:


> Pink Floyd: Sheep



Interpol - Heinrich Maneuver
Roxy Music - In Every Dream Home a Heartache
Cro Mags - We Gotta Know
minutemen - paranoid chant
Minutemen - I Felt Like a Gringo


----------



## sponge (1/6/12)

Karnivool and Cat Empire's collaboration on Roquefort.


An incredible song made even better



Sponge


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

The Herd
Pennywise
MXPX
In Flames
Bach (surprisingly)


----------



## bowie in space (1/6/12)

The Pogues


----------



## sponge (1/6/12)

tricache said:


> The Herd
> Pennywise
> MXPX
> In Flames
> Bach (surprisingly)




Long time no listen to all of the above.


Especially Bach B) 


Sponge


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

Sleep Research Facility: Stealth 2


----------



## Clutch (2/6/12)

Celph Titled, Buckwild, Ryu, Apathy & Esosteric: Swashbuckling.
5 MCs, one song, 5 different beats.


----------



## freezkat (3/6/12)

Clutch said:


> Celph Titled, Buckwild, Ryu, Apathy & Esosteric: Swashbuckling.
> 5 MCs, one song, 5 different beats.




Butthole Surfers- Cherub
<h3 class="r">_Butthole Surfers_ - Who Was in My _Room_ Last Night?</h3><h1 id="watch-headline-title">Butthole Surfers - Whatever (I had a dream last night)</h1>Butthole Surfers - Lady Sniff

<h1 id="watch-headline-title">Boiled Dove - Butthole Surfers </h1>


----------



## bowie in space (3/6/12)

Royal Headache


----------



## bum (3/6/12)

I read about them a while back and thought I'd be all over it.

Turns out it sounds like Terrence Trent D'Arby.


----------



## bowie in space (3/6/12)

Read about them also a while back. Never heard their stuff, was in a store today and saw it so as a punter couldn't resist. One and a half listens in, God I hope I don't think of terence trent d'arby now!! Will report back.


----------



## almopec (3/6/12)

The first four BLACK SABBATH albums


----------



## Bizier (4/6/12)

I just saw Doom and GFK tonight, and I am sorry to say that it was sorely disappointing, I was at least expecting to be thrown a bone in the form of the collab track that they did on Dangerdoom... but no. Two separate quick rehearsed abridged call-and -response-funtime shows. And to top it off, Killah only played the acapella intro to Daytona 500, the soft part of one of the illest tracks of all time. I get a feeling that this is punishment for a strong AUD.

And I am just going to throw it out there that bogans and hip hop should never have met. They should have been segregated lest they breed into some hideous subspecies. Apparently I am 10 years too late and the new species is a virulant one that seemingly boasts immunity to all indicators of one's personal space, indicators of significant other's personal space, and one's efforts to maintain the sanctity of new kicks that one rarely affords oneself. Maybe I am just getting old and cranky. A choice of Carlton or Pure Blonde might be to blame (I drank extortionate Jamesons).


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

Sorry to say, Biz, but hiphop has always been the domain of the bogan here. Bogans are Australia's blacks - except they don't deserve a leg-up. Just look at the extended popularity of Hilltop Hoods, for example. There's some notable exceptions, of course, but facts are facts.

Standing on a man's new runners does seem unbelievably not-hiphop (although, as with punk, there is nothing more not-hiphop than arguing about what is and what isn't hiphop).


----------



## tricache (4/6/12)

bum said:


> Sorry to say, Biz, but hiphop has always been the domain of the bogan here. Bogans are Australia's blacks - except they don't deserve a leg-up. Just look at the extended popularity of Hilltop Hoods, for example. There's some notable exceptions, of course, but facts are facts.
> 
> Standing on a man's new runners does seem unbelievably not-hiphop (although, as with punk, there is nothing more not-hiphop than arguing about what is and what isn't hiphop).



I hate to say it but I agree...I am a MASSIVE Aussie Hiphop fan but after seeing some its "followers" it makes me shudder :blink: 

 to almopec for listening to some Sabbath!


----------



## bowie in space (4/6/12)

bum said:


> I read about them a while back and thought I'd be all over it.
> 
> Turns out it sounds like Terrence Trent D'Arby.






bowie in space said:


> Read about them also a while back. Never heard their stuff, was in a store today and saw it so as a punter couldn't resist. One and a half listens in, God I hope I don't think of terence trent d'arby now!! Will report back.



Sounds like it was recorded in a different era, like a few sixties garage bands, or found on a nuggets compilation. I probably would dread to think what the songs would sound like with slick producing. That's what works here, a little like Eddy Current Suppresion Ring, it's made for vinyl.

It's one of the more interesting releases I've heard in a while, not as full throttle as I thought it would be, but I love the ringing tones of a Rickenbacker! He's got a powerful voice but is consistently flat throughout the record, true punk style, haha.

I immediately thought of the Saints when I read about these guys, but the Saints shit all over these guys.

Is it to catchy for you, Bum? Or, do you think it's too soulless, because it's been talked up as a soul/punk album?


----------



## bum (4/6/12)

It is not catchy at all for me. No real hooks. The references to ECSR and the Nuggets comps (both of which I listen to quite a bit (though not too much lately - my brain only wants to mourn Ween at the moment)) don't really ring true for me. The dude sounds exactly like TTD for me and he was trying to sit in that southern-soul-meets-70s-pop-rock thing too - this is more up-tempo though, obviously.

Horse for courses and all that. It's alright I guess but not for me - like Boomgates (very much in the same vein and ECSR connections).


----------



## WarmBeer (4/6/12)

Not technically me, but...

Came indoors yesterday to find Little Miss 5 sitting with the ipad, rocking out to Opeth's Blackwater Park.

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree :super:


----------



## tricache (4/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Not technically me, but...
> 
> Came indoors yesterday to find Little Miss 5 sitting with the ipad, rocking out to Opeth's Blackwater Park.
> 
> The apple doesn't fall far from the tree :super:



:super: indeed!


----------



## bowie in space (4/6/12)

Sonny Rollins, Hank Mobley and Art Blakey. Yep, B) I'm going hard on the housework and some Rudy Van Gelder blue note re-issues.


----------



## manticle (5/6/12)

Angels of Light: black River Song


----------



## manticle (5/6/12)

Swans: She Lives


----------



## manticle (5/6/12)

AND

Melvins: Let it all be


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> AND
> 
> Melvins: Let it all be





thats a mad song manticle !

i got the discography of the brian jonestown massacre going this week


----------



## petesbrew (7/6/12)

A fave from a few years ago.
Jimmy Eat World - Bleed American

Trying to get my moody 3yo out to the car to take him to daycare the other day.
The only thing that worked was convincing him I'd play some "Tiger Music" (Throwdown) in the car.
Crank a bit of metal and he's a happy chappy. :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/6/12)

Just saw that Relapse Records have their entire catalogue streaming on bandcamp.
There's some really good shit here. Currently listening to Rwake.
http://relapserecords.bandcamp.com/


----------



## jlm (7/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just saw that Relapse Records have their entire catalogue streaming on bandcamp.
> There's some really good shit here. Currently listening to Rwake.
> http://relapserecords.bandcamp.com/


Check out Horseback. Makes me crave DMT. Awesome label.


----------



## manticle (7/6/12)

**** me but for a change I thought I'd put Swans on.

Early live rendition of 'a screw': 

Love it or hate it

And for those who like the doomier, sludgier side of things, check out Swans: money is Flesh:


----------



## Spiesy (7/6/12)

Bizier said:


> I just saw Doom and GFK tonight, and I am sorry to say that it was sorely disappointing, I was at least expecting to be thrown a bone in the form of the collab track that they did on Dangerdoom... but no. Two separate quick rehearsed abridged call-and -response-funtime shows. And to top it off, Killah only played the acapella intro to Daytona 500, the soft part of one of the illest tracks of all time. I get a feeling that this is punishment for a strong AUD.
> 
> And I am just going to throw it out there that bogans and hip hop should never have met. They should have been segregated lest they breed into some hideous subspecies. Apparently I am 10 years too late and the new species is a virulant one that seemingly boasts immunity to all indicators of one's personal space, indicators of significant other's personal space, and one's efforts to maintain the sanctity of new kicks that one rarely affords oneself. Maybe I am just getting old and cranky. A choice of Carlton or Pure Blonde might be to blame (I drank extortionate Jamesons).


That sucks mate...

Although I do feel a little better about not forking out for this overpriced show.


----------



## manticle (7/6/12)

Coil: Ravenous


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/6/12)

the skatalites are getting me through uni work tonight.


----------



## rotten (7/6/12)

Red Fang-Murder the Mountains.

awesome link to relapse liamsnorkel, cheers :super:


----------



## manticle (7/6/12)

Einstrzende Neubauten: Sabrina


----------



## manticle (7/6/12)

Raison d'etre: In sadness, silence and solitude


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

Making beer. Feeling the Oneness.

Boognish be praised.


----------



## Dave70 (8/6/12)

Frenzal Rhomb - Forever Malcolm Young. 

Funny what you find under the seat of your car. In my case it was a few fluff encrusted Mc French fries, some screwed up receipts and an old Frenzal CD.

 


*Never seem to be in front
Or part of the exciting times
Destined for a life of second best
The blackmail not the bribe
Together now whatever work has gone unsung
He'll be forever Malcolm Young
Always gnocchi not linguine
Never Hitler you're Mussolini
Often the sideshow but not the circus
Always Malcolm never Angus
End up Carlton you wanted to be Negus
Single pluggers never sneakers
Always headphones never the speakers
Shouldn't have a complex cause
he wrote Highway To ******* Hell
Together now whatever work has gone unsung
He'll be forever Malcolm Young
Don't be too cocky cause he wrote Stiff Upper Lip as well*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/12)

Genghis Tron


----------



## Dave70 (8/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Genghis Tron




'Endless teeth' That's cool. 

Do you suspect they named the band and song by pulling random words from a hat?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> 'Endless teeth' That's cool.
> 
> Do you suspect they named the band and song by pulling random words from a hat?



You can never tell with these kinds of bands.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/6/12)

Arch/Matheos - Sympathetic Resonance.

It's growing on me.


----------



## Bizier (8/6/12)

I arrived there looking for .

ED: I am making a mixtapeonCD for some mates after many hours without close to 24 hours sleep, and that just made the cut.


----------



## manticle (8/6/12)

Cure: Open


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

manticle said:


> Cure: Open


I like me some Cure as well. You made me whip out "Forest". Thats my fave.

Back in the 80s in college there was a rule "If the ladies like it, You like it".

That's how I began to like The Cure, Violent Femmes, Love and Rockets etc...

But I think it's time for some Beastie Boys.

Time for Livin'


----------



## tricache (8/6/12)

Heard the track The House That Heavan Built by Japandroids this morning on the radio and became a big fan.


----------



## Gar (8/6/12)

The Black Keys - Attack and Release

Such a great band


----------



## Gar (8/6/12)

A bit of Tool - Aenima


----------



## matho (9/6/12)

right this second 



I thinks its one of the best rage songs


----------



## matho (9/6/12)

and now


----------



## Clutch (11/6/12)

By the Horns, Julia Stone's new CD. Not bad, and it puts the dogs to sleep.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/6/12)

Weeded veg and hop beds, dug over, hops mounded with manure and some NPK (amazed at rhizome sizes), windows open (a rare treat in Ballarat in winter) and did Spiritual Beggars: Mantra III, On Fire, Ad Astra, and Return to Zero. Sure it took me a long time to do it all, but there were beers to be drunk also. I haven't listened to old SB for ages and I forgot how much I enjoy it.


----------



## leiothrix (11/6/12)

Sabaton: Carolus Rex


----------



## bowie in space (14/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the skatalites are getting me through uni work tonight.




Nice One

Listening to Muddy Waters "Hard Again" again


----------



## neonmeate (14/6/12)

i love the skatalites. and muddy waters.

high rotation on neonmeate's rdio:

alice coltrane - amazing swirls of harp and strings and free jazz
bjork biophilia - silly apps aside, this is staggeringly original music, best thing she's done in 15 years
art ensemble of chicago - fanfare for the warriors
bach cello suites - pieter wispelwey recording (2nd one)
turkish classical saz semai
can - tago mago
radiohead - amnesiac (still)
pere ubu - the art of walking - annoying but i like it
peter brotzmann - machine gun
nick drake
gluck - orpheus & euridice
louis couperin harpsichord works
carnatic indian violin ragas
talking heads - remain in light
bardo pond


----------



## manticle (14/6/12)

Nasenbluten: cuntface.

Obviously totally safe for work.


----------



## Bizier (14/6/12)

Mastodon - Blood Mountain
I know I'm like a million years late, but I printed a bunch of posters for them and loved their art, but never listened to them, even though I knew I'd probably like them. I now have conformed.


----------



## tricache (15/6/12)

Due to Triple J having 90s week I have made my own list up....

Nothing but Soundgarden, Temple Of The Dog, Pearl Jam, Rage Against The Machine, Alice In Chains for me :kooi:


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/12)

Ice T at the peak of his powers - Straight up nigga.

..floetry..


----------



## tricache (15/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Ice T at the peak of his powers - Straight up nigga.
> 
> ..floetry..




*REAL *Rap...none of this rubbish they call rap/hip-hop these days


----------



## Fents (15/6/12)

manticle said:


> Nasenbluten: cuntface.
> 
> Obviously totally safe for work.




Gabba! Bloody Fist was a good label!


----------



## Fents (15/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Ice T at the peak of his powers - Straight up nigga.
> 
> ..floetry..




total classic!


----------



## Yob (15/6/12)

Gwar :beerbang: 

Spewing I missed them in Melbourne recently... have been waiting for ever


----------



## bowie in space (15/6/12)

OK you win.

Seriously, that's a really great selection. The latest Radiohead and Bjork albums are brilliant. I agree, best stuff she, and they, have done in a long time.

I love revisiting Can, Pere Ubu and also Nick Drake, and probably remain in light is the only Talking Heads album I can still listen to.

I'm gonna have to research some of that other stuff you mentioned. 

I'm really out of the loop these days. 







neonmeate said:


> i love the skatalites. and muddy waters.
> 
> high rotation on neonmeate's rdio:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/12)

manticle said:


> Nasenbluten: cuntface.
> 
> Obviously totally safe for work.




What a delightful tune.
Sounds like Ministry being played to loud from a cheap ghetto blaster while being agitated and spun within an robust washing machine.

Of course you'd have to recorded it to a cassette first otherwise the CD would skip. Obviously.


----------



## freezkat (15/6/12)

_Gnther_, featuring The Sunshine Girls - Ding Dong Song

Paul Lekakis - Boom Boom


----------



## Bizier (15/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Ice T at the peak of his powers - Straight up nigga.
> 
> ..floetry..



Get out the cardboard and bust your six step!
Awesome.

I have gone from Dr Octagon - Girl Let Me Touch You
to
Pink Floyd - A Small Assortment... (Ummagumma)
to
Roots Manuva - A New Dub


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/12)

Bizier said:


> Get out the cardboard and bust your six step!
> Awesome.
> 
> I have gone from Dr Octagon - Girl Let Me Touch You
> ...






Roots is the man. 
This always cheers me up.
And encourages me to take exercise.


----------



## manticle (15/6/12)

Fents said:


> Gabba! Bloody Fist was a good label!



Some good shit on there for sure.

I don't listen very much to beats driven music these days but I have no intention of getting rid of any of my BF vinyl.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/6/12)

Still as brutal, uncompromising and sharp as ever. Can 18 years really have passed since I first bought it?


----------



## Clutch (20/6/12)

Try Throwdown's latest album.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/6/12)

Aren't throwdown that terrible pantera rip off band?


----------



## Clutch (20/6/12)

Yeah.
Their first few CDs weren't. Haymaker was great.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/6/12)

Cool I'll check it out.


----------



## Clutch (21/6/12)

Helmet: Milquetoast.


----------



## tricache (21/6/12)

Gone for something weird lately...showing me geeky side.

Portals 2 Soundtrack


----------



## sponge (21/6/12)

After listening to a whole bunch of new-age prog (dream theater, tool, protest the hero), I have goneback to listening to some rush.

Glorious music.


Sponge


----------



## tricache (21/6/12)

sponge said:


> After listening to a whole bunch of new-age prog (dream theater, tool, protest the hero), I have goneback to listening to some rush.
> 
> Glorious music.
> 
> ...



I still remember the first time I heard Tom Sawyer by Rush and I was blown away...had to listen to it for a good week


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/12)

new Gojira album. Goes alright.
http://themusic.com.au/listen/all/2012/06/...enfant-sauvage/


----------



## tricache (21/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> new Gojira album. Goes alright.
> http://themusic.com.au/listen/all/2012/06/...enfant-sauvage/



French Heavy Metal....COOL!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/12)

tricache said:


> Liam_snorkel said:
> 
> 
> > new Gojira album. Goes alright.
> ...


some good stuff comes out of France.


----------



## Clutch (21/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> French Heavy Metal....COOL!
> 
> some good stuff comes out of France.




And then you get 

A French, Manga obsessed, homeboy dressing, "hardcore" band.

If they were trying any harder, they'd have a bowel movement.


----------



## tricache (21/6/12)

Clutch said:


> And then you get
> 
> A French, Manga obsessed, homeboy dressing, "hardcore" band.
> 
> If they were trying any harder, they'd have a bowel movement.




They just don't know what they want do be do they :huh:

But I don't mind it...then again I do appreciate a good dose of Hatebreed or Parkway Drive


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/12)

god that's ******* horrible.

other heavy french bands off the top of my head: 
scarve, hacride, GTI, carnival in coal, and ultra vomit if you like grindcore.


----------



## kezza (21/6/12)

godsmack and metalica at the mo. 

brewday sunday will be led zep and pink floyd


----------



## seamad (21/6/12)

3 minute hero the selector. Love a bit of ska


----------



## manticle (22/6/12)

Nasenbluten: Mum, Mum, Mum


----------



## jlm (24/6/12)

Turbonegro-Sexual Harassment. As a rabid fanboy of this band was a bit cautious of their umpteenth res-erection with new singer and drummer. After a few listens I'm coming around, new singer good, new drummer.....meh, more Phil Rudd than Slayer Hippee but its all there, riffs recycled from the stooges, dead boys and now ACDC at times, stupid lyrics and Euroboy shreds as per usual. He will be the Keef Richards of my generation. Bring on Soundwave where I'm quietly confidant they have a spot. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fish13 (24/6/12)

MIxture of ACDC, Karnivool, Cypress Hill and Triple J hottest 100 vol5 i think. has the muppet song on it.

And i have pushed out a brew too. i smacked the wyeast pack and bam it spilts and i have a yeast facial


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/12)

The Parable Of Glenn McGrath's Haircut.


----------



## bum (25/6/12)

The most convoluted music sledging of all time?

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Fents (25/6/12)

bit of Andy C and MC GQ


----------



## browndog (25/6/12)

Hawkwind PXR5


----------



## tricache (26/6/12)

Nick Drake's album Pink Moon


----------



## Clutch (26/6/12)

Apathy and Celph Titled: No Place Like Chrome.


----------



## sponge (27/6/12)

Protest the hero - Kezia.


Incredible album




Sponge


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/12)

you might like the new Periphery song, it sounds exactly like them.

I don't.


----------



## Fents (27/6/12)

Thundamentals like a version cover of matt corby's brother. So good.


----------



## tricache (27/6/12)

Fents said:


> Thundamentals like a version cover of matt corby's brother. So good.




Totally agree!!!! Massive Thundamentals fan and I thought this was freaking awesome!


----------



## Fents (27/6/12)

Clutch said:


> Apathy and Celph Titled: No Place Like Chrome.



nice will have to check this out


----------



## Fents (27/6/12)

tricache said:


> Totally agree!!!! Massive Thundamentals fan and I thought this was freaking awesome!



totally agree


----------



## manticle (28/6/12)

Goblins: Suspiria (soundtrack)

Nice picture disc just arrived. 70s horror film synth soundtrack.

Fantastic. Title theme is my favourite but it's all pretty intense and twisted.


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/12)

Back on a shpongle trip
Shpongle - Nothing Lasts


----------



## mjadeb1984 (29/6/12)

for those into hip hop check out this

http://soundcloud.com/subsketch/farewell-my-lovely-creature

mate of mines newest song something abit different to your usual aussie hiphop what do you reckon?

Cheers mic


----------



## WarmBeer (29/6/12)

Am currently obsessed with:





Katatonia - Brave Murder Day

How did they get it _so_ right, just this once? Everything else of theirs is a little bit "m'eh".


----------



## tricache (29/6/12)

I have had this going at work and I am PMSL :lol:


----------



## bum (29/6/12)

mjad said:


> mate of mines newest song something abit different to your usual aussie hiphop what do you reckon?


By "a bit different" do you mean "a bit like early True Live"?


----------



## tricache (29/6/12)

mjad said:


> for those into hip hop check out this
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/subsketch/farewell-my-lovely-creature
> 
> ...



Niiiiice! Don't mind either of his tracks :icon_cheers:


----------



## sponge (29/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> you might like the new Periphery song, it sounds exactly like them.
> 
> I don't.



Youre the third person in the last week to recommend them. 

Ill have to give them a listen when I get home... Need to find some new prog bands for inspiration



Sponge


----------



## bum (29/6/12)

I think that might a be a fairly liberal usage of the word 'recommend' there, Sponge.


----------



## Fents (29/6/12)

mjad said:


> for those into hip hop check out this
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/subsketch/farewell-my-lovely-creature
> 
> ...



its good, nice concepts. beats and production needs polishing though imo. nothing new though plenty of 'different' aussie hip hop around you just have to search a bit deeper.


----------



## manticle (30/6/12)

pink Floyd: Dark side of the moon (currently: Time).

Rode home in the rain from my BJCP tasting exam and just had a hankering this morning. 

Exam prep music was Michael Gira: God Damn the Sun from the album Songs for a dog.



Swans version (Michael Gira directed band so not a cover) here: 

I love both.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/6/12)

sponge said:


> Youre the third person in the last week to recommend them.
> 
> Ill have to give them a listen when I get home... Need to find some new prog bands for inspiration
> 
> ...


Saw them live a year or two ago, the vocalist is pretty weak but the rest of the band shreds. Drummer is ******* monster.


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/12)

Ladyhawke. My delrium.

I dunno. It makes me feel good. What else can I say. (other than no - I'm _not_ stoned)


----------



## tricache (1/7/12)

Jose Gonzalez - Heartbeats

Chill out Sunday morning, woke up on the wrong side of the bed (or the good side of a hangover)


----------



## sponge (2/7/12)

bum said:


> I think that might a be a fairly liberal usage of the word 'recommend' there, Sponge.



Yea, I probably threw recommend into the mix a little prematurely, but still the 3rd person to ahhh... suggest(?) within the week.

Either way, had a listen to them over the weekend and not too bad indeed. Sounds like a mix of protest her hero and the human abstract. 

Still something new to listen to which is always a positive.



Sponge


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/7/12)

sponge said:


> Yea, I probably threw recommend into the mix a little prematurely, but still the 3rd person to ahhh... suggest(?) within the week.
> 
> Either way, had a listen to them over the weekend and not too bad indeed. Sounds like a mix of protest her hero and the human abstract.


I'm surprised you hadn't already heard of them. Their guitarist Misha Mansoor was one of the people to really get on board with that whole "djent" thing, he has some serious chops.
Other bands which were ahead of the pack that I can think of are Fellsilent, Sikth, Textures & Cilice.


----------



## sponge (2/7/12)

I never really listened to a lot of djent metal style stuff, but always appreciated the skill of the musicians playing.

Anything progressive ill give a good listen to as I have always loved the technicality of it, along with a band being able to play it well and not just thrown every idea into a song and hope it works.

Protest the hero are one of my favourite bands, simply due to how incredible each musician is at their instrument, but still more 'hardcore' than dream theatre, who i also love, but just lack in the singing with james labrie's far-too-high range. 

Once again, to each their own, and thats just my little spiel.


Sponge


----------



## bowie in space (2/7/12)

Serge Gainsbourg - Aux Armes et Cetera.

Pretty clapped out idea for a record (sleazy frenchman goes reggae) but it is relaxing after a hard days double batch brewing.

Bowie


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/12)




----------



## tricache (2/7/12)

Kingswood from Melbourne


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

I thought their Yeah go die was godawful (voice mainly - music was OK) but probably because it reminded me of Queens of the stone age within about a minute and that's a style/sound I don't care for.

Another track I've forgotten the name of (second single) was a bit better but not for me.

From a melbourne guy, I give you a Brisbane based rock band that I reckon shits on kingswood (name and PR stuff gives me the irrits too but admittedly most of the stuff I listen to has the PR quality of an onion in a sock)



and live in a pub where nobody cares but them:


----------



## bowie in space (2/7/12)

manticle said:


> I thought their Yeah go die was godawful (voice mainly - music was OK) but probably because it reminded me of Queens of the stone age within about a minute and that's a style/sound I don't care for.
> 
> Another track I've forgotten the name of (second single) was a bit better but not for me.
> 
> ...




Oh, and don't forget Gentle Ben, for a more subtle sound!


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

Love Gentle Ben (well first 2 albums - wasn't so keen on the third).

Great live, particularly when they were without the lady on synth (unnecessary).





And one of my favourites, their cover of Spencer P Jones' Execution Day: (original - can't find the GB version but love both):


----------



## tricache (3/7/12)

manticle said:


> I thought their Yeah go die was godawful (voice mainly - music was OK) but probably because it reminded me of Queens of the stone age within about a minute and that's a style/sound I don't care for.
> 
> Another track I've forgotten the name of (second single) was a bit better but not for me.
> 
> ...




Yeah I was getting into it until he hit the high notes :blink: same reason I don't like The Darkness :lol: not a fan of a lead singer who sounds like someone shocks his balls midway through a song


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/12)

currently enjoying this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuggets:_Orig...65%E2%80%931968

since my folks were about 10 years old when most of this stuff was recorded, I missed the boat.


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

Yeah, the whole series is fairly amazing.

[EDIT: just checked the link properly and you're already talking about the lot, I think]


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (3/7/12)

Currently listening to "You spin me round (like a record)" by 'Dead or Alive'.

For some reason, it arouses me. Unsure why, though. :unsure: 



Maybe it's cos eyepatches turn me on?? Perhaps that's why I used to jack off to 'treasure island'.........


----------



## manticle (3/7/12)

Angels of Light: New Mother


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' post='930629' date='Jul 3 2012, 11:55 AM']Currently listening to "You spin me round (like a record)" by 'Dead or Alive'.

For some reason, it arouses me. Unsure why, though. :unsure:[/quote]

Meatspin memories?


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/12)

Mike L said:


> Maybe it's cos eyepatches turn me on?? Perhaps that's why I used to jack off to 'treasure island'.........




Pete Burns today. 
Still feel like a quick one off the wrist? 









(my apologies to anyone who just vomited into their mouth a little..)


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/12)

I'm willing to wager a years pay that I'm the only one here who knows who Troy Wright is. 
In any case, he's a drum instructor / session muso from the gold coast who possesses a formidable talent for unscrambling and reproducing some of the most challenging drum pieces around. His dissection of Meshuggas 'Bleed' has helped me greatly. At least I actually _know _ how difficult playing accented 32nd notes with your feet under ghosted 8th notes really is. I will persist however.
I dips me lid to anybody who ekes out a living by exploiting their passion.

Some of his work.

Animals as leaders.


Dream Theatre.


Meshugga - ObZen medley. Obviously playing the tunes straight wasn't difficult enough.


----------



## tricache (4/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I'm willing to wager a years pay that I'm the only one here who knows who Troy Wright is.
> In any case, he's a drum instructor / session muso from the gold coast who possesses a formidable talent for unscrambling and reproducing some of the most challenging drum pieces around. His dissection of Meshuggas 'Bleed' has helped me greatly. At least I actually _know _ how difficult playing accented 32nd notes with your feet under ghosted 8th notes really is. I will persist however.
> I dips me lid to anybody who ekes out a living by exploiting their passion.
> 
> ...




Wicked setup!


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> currently enjoying this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuggets:_Orig...65%E2%80%931968
> 
> since my folks were about 10 years old when most of this stuff was recorded, I missed the boat.


Chocolate Watch Band, and the original "I'm not like everybody Else". Since covered by Jimmy and the Boys.

I watched Velvet Goldmine the other day, and reckon Ewan McGregor did a fair take of Iggy and his music.


----------



## bum (4/7/12)




----------



## Mike L'Itorus (4/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Pete Burns today.
> Still feel like a quick one off the wrist?
> 
> 
> ...



hand-shandies galore. Those Botox lips must give good suction. Sexier today than in 1985.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Pete Burns today.
> Still feel like a quick one off the wrist?
> 
> 
> ...


That's a dude? I thought Cher had let herself go to seed. More.


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' post='930969' date='Jul 4 2012, 12:26 PM']hand-shandies galore. Those Botox lips must give good suction. Sexier today than in 1985.[/quote]


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (4/7/12)

Dave70 said:


>


Those bastards left out the apostrophe. And they _promised _me, when I agreed to the interview, that they would spell my name correctly. Fuckers.


----------



## tricache (4/7/12)

[quote name='Mike L'Itorus' post='930995' date='Jul 4 2012, 01:41 PM']Those bastards left out the apostrophe. And they _promised _me, when I agreed to the interview, that they would spell my name correctly. Fuckers. [/quote]

Typical media...screwing everyone over.... :lol: 

Just heard Baby Doll - Party of One on Triple J and damn a funky ass tune there!


----------



## sponge (4/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> I'm willing to wager a years pay that I'm the only one here who knows who Troy Wright is....



Is he a drum instructor / session muso from the gold coast who possesses a formidable talent for unscrambling and reproducing some of the most challenging drum pieces around?

If I'm not mistaken, I believe he's done such work as dissecting Meshuggas 'Bleed'?

How do you want to pay? Direct deposit, or cash?



But on a more serious note, he's an incredible drummer after watching some of his videos. 


Sponge


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/12)

sponge said:


> Is he a drum instructor / session muso from the gold coast who possesses a formidable talent for unscrambling and reproducing some of the most challenging drum pieces around?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I believe he's done such work as dissecting Meshuggas 'Bleed'?
> 
> ...



Hey pal, don't come at me with your post hoc scamery.
Besides, we're only four days into the new fiscal year so all I can offer you is a provisional tax bill. 

I really am considering flogging my ALESIS kit and going back to acoustic though. 
Fooey on the neighbours.


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/12)

Just going through my folders listening to some old stuff today

Butterfly Effect - Begins Here


----------



## Sprungmonkey (19/7/12)

loving the them crooked vultures - just been introduced to them recently - noice!


----------



## Lecterfan (19/7/12)

Storm Corrosion. I need to give it a few more listens before forming an opinion...unlike one of my friends I don't automatically ejaculate fawning praise for everything Akerfeldt does.


----------



## rotten (19/7/12)

Them Crooked Vultures is a regular around here. The Dead Weather are alright too.

I bought the Marilyn Manson best of the other day for a bit of nostalgia while brewing.


----------



## tricache (20/7/12)

Parkway Drive (just got there new DVD) and Bach... :huh:


----------



## jlm (20/7/12)

New song from Propagandhi, can't wait for the new album come Sep.

Failed States 

But I can't get a much stupider but much more fun tune out of my head at the moment.......


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

SixFtHick: Ruin


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

SWMBO playing SongPop.

I welcome Death's cold embrace.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/7/12)

Harry belafonte. 


DAAAAAAAAAYY-O


----------



## seamad (21/7/12)

Steven Demetre Georgiou's birthday (1948).

Here he is as cat stevens


and as Yusuf


great singer/songwriter


----------



## Fourstar (21/7/12)

Just a lil of the new Smashing Pumpkins B) 

http://youtu.be/ZoaZ3PAHjmg


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/7/12)

guide to better Helmet riffs


----------



## bum (21/7/12)

You do Helmet a grave injustice, sir.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/7/12)

Tongue is firmly in cheek.
I loved this album when I was 12 though.


----------



## Clutch (21/7/12)

INXS's Kick.
This album turns 25 this year, now get off my ******* lawn. Just ordered the Vision deck from the front cover too.


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/12)

manticle said:


> SixFtHick: Ruin


Lol, saw these guys yrs ago in Newtown RSL supporting Shihad, or were they Pacifier at that stage?
Awesome live show.


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/12)

Luis Guzman = Duck Sauce


Initially stuck this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Bizier (22/7/12)

Slayer Reign in Blood.

As a metal kid I never dug them because I was into some stupid sub-genre or other, but I have matured and come to reason that thrash is a superior form of music which stands the test of time, e.g. I would basically only listen to Arise and back Sepultura now, whereas in '96 I thought Roots was the shiznite to end all shiznites.


----------



## Dave70 (25/7/12)

Skunk Anansie - Charlie Big Potato.
I use to think Skin's microphone was the luckiest mic in alt rock.. 

I guess the production company who handled some of the Prodigy's videos were running a special on danky shitholes in the late ninety's.


----------



## sponge (25/7/12)

HORSE the band.

Bizarre electro/nintendo prog.

Singing is dead set attrocious, but the music is quiiiite impressive.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/7/12)

prog?

it's been a while but I remember them being spastic hardcore with a synth player, hence why the singer doesn't really "sing". R.Borlax and the Mechanical Hand are sick albums. 
Seen them twice also.


----------



## sponge (25/7/12)

I think they're pretty prog indeed, constantly changing timings, tempos, and not having any structure to their songs.

Granted, I normally see them labelled as an electro/metalcore combo, but I'd happily put them into the prog category. 

Would love to see them live though. Listened to them for a while now... mechanical hand is a great album.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/7/12)

Classic...


----------



## tricache (25/7/12)

Had this going while brewing the other night...good times...


----------



## bum (25/7/12)

Wu-Block and Baroness today.

Wu-Block is half a pretty great record and the other half is, well, pretty ordinary.

Yellow and Green...I only got it because I've heard everyone talking about how great it is and how brave a departure it is for the band. I don't really know their old stuff but I will agree that it is indeed brave to move you band in a more melodic direction when you are completely tone deaf. Rancid.


----------



## Clutch (25/7/12)

Vast: Here.


----------



## Dave70 (26/7/12)

Meshuggaha - Koloss.

Pointy and brutal celebration of polyrhythmic awesomeness.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (27/7/12)

Weezer. The Blue Album.
Wife surprised me with front row tix to the Bris show. Can't wait.

Warm Beer love your work. That is a brilliant album.


----------



## tourist (28/7/12)

Anything Dax Riggs has ever been involved in:

Acid Bath
Agents of oblivion
Deadboy and the Elephantmen
etc.


----------



## Clutch (28/7/12)

Some DK today. Holiday in Cambodia.


----------



## seamad (29/7/12)

meteors wreckin crew, just finished brewing a black ipa


----------



## Robbo2234 (29/7/12)

Bit of tha old skool!

wanting to escape tomorrow!


----------



## Clutch (30/7/12)

Army of the Pharaohs: Spaz Out.


----------



## petesbrew (30/7/12)

A workmate put me onto this band, not half bad.
I Am Giant - The Horrifying Truth.


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/8/12)

Sometimes SWMBO's aren't so hard to obey. 11:30 and letting me listen to this.


----------



## Bizier (3/8/12)

Listened to Return of the DJ vol 1 tonight... memories.


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

Swans: She Lives.

 More than likely I've posted that link before. Love this shit though.

Have been a bit musicless for a few weeks, bar one work day and a gig I went to (Nathan Hollywood). Time for a change.


----------



## chunckious (8/8/12)




----------



## petesbrew (9/8/12)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik

Probably due to the fact they get played to death on the radio, I haven't listened to it for ages.

Totally Forgot how brilliant this album was. Might have to have an early 90's album day & load up badmotorfinger next


----------



## tricache (9/8/12)

petesbrew said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik
> 
> Probably due to the fact they get played to death on the radio, I haven't listened to it for ages.
> 
> Totally Forgot how brilliant this album was. Might have to have an early 90's album day & load up badmotorfinger next



I did that a while ago with Soundgarden, got sick of hearing Chris Cornell/Audioslave all the time but early Soundgarden really got me back into my old grunge-y vibe


----------



## chunckious (9/8/12)




----------



## tricache (9/8/12)

Chunkious said:


>



Whoa ok I just listened to a few samples off their website....HELL YEAH!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## chunckious (9/8/12)

tricache said:


> Whoa ok I just listened to a few samples off their website....HELL YEAH!!!! :beerbang:



Yeah mate, it a solid release. Waiting for the vinyl to come out. :super:


----------



## sponge (9/8/12)

petesbrew said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik
> 
> Probably due to the fact they get played to death on the radio, I haven't listened to it for ages.
> 
> Totally Forgot how brilliant this album was. Might have to have an early 90's album day & load up badmotorfinger next



I used to listen to them religiously when playing bass in my teens.

That, and One hot minute - as much as many people say they dont like it - are incredible albums.

The funk/rock factor of one hot minute is incredible, and you just cant get many better albums than BSSM.

Just a shame things went downhill so quickly from there...


----------



## petesbrew (9/8/12)

sponge said:


> I used to listen to them religiously when playing bass in my teens.
> 
> That, and One hot minute - as much as many people say they dont like it - are incredible albums.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, a great jamming album.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/12)

I just have a CD with Bon Scott in the car constantly playing. Kids love it :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/8/12)

Cleric - Regressions

this band is out of control


----------



## seamad (9/8/12)

ween. chocolate and cheese


----------



## Bubba Q (9/8/12)

Bloodduster - I'm not allowed to mention the title due to the no cussing rules


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/12)

The Stamps Quartet. They were part Elvis's band after his comeback. In case you were curious. 

JD Sumner, tall dude on the right, makes Johnny Cash sound like a castrato. Amazing voice.


----------



## manticle (9/8/12)

Bubba Q said:


> Bloodduster - I'm not allowed to mention the title due to the no cussing rules



Drink, Fight something something..........?


----------



## jlm (9/8/12)

Fudge?


----------



## manticle (9/8/12)

I think it's 'make jam' from memory. That or plastic explosives - I always get those two confused.


----------



## Bubba Q (9/8/12)

The c bomb


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/8/12)

Heh. I have that T-shirt. 
Had to buy it twice, as I think the ex made the first one disappear.


----------



## bum (9/8/12)

The Zoo-Bombs for the first time in _years_. Still pretty fun.


----------



## bum (9/8/12)

SWMBO playing SongPop.

Basically the most annoying sound in the world.

Even worse than this:


----------



## manticle (9/8/12)

Bubba Q said:


> The c bomb



Does it taste vulgar or is it a full album?

T'is a bit of a **** that you can't specify what you are ******* well listening to right at this ******* moment but I suppose thems is modern cunting fucken times eh chief?


----------



## chunckious (10/8/12)

Got sand in your vagina Manticle?


----------



## bum (10/8/12)

Holy shit. Has anyone seen the I'll Be Your Mirror line-up?


----------



## jlm (10/8/12)

bum said:


> Holy shit. Has anyone seen the I'll Be Your Mirror line-up?


Have now. I'd take the 25th thanks. My current unachievable-wish-I-could-see-it-but-its-halfway-'round-the-world festival is Fun Fun Fun. The punk/metal stage anyway. When nomeansno, The Dwarves, Municipal Waste and Read Fang are down the bottom in the small letters, thats a quality lineup.


----------



## manticle (10/8/12)

Chunkious said:


> Got sand in your vagina Manticle?



No.

Making a joke about bands like blood duster, their vulgarity in songs like 'drink, fight ****', or their albums like '****' and counteracting it with the recent suggestion that AHB contained too much cuntfucking arseshole swearing for some of the mods' liking.

Jokes are sometimes funny and sometimes not so funny.


How's your vagina?

Now listening to Swans: Mother/Father which has some bad swear words too as you can see yourself from the lyrics that follow




Mother/Father
Hey hey,
Now mother father
Hey hey
Now my bloody mind
Hey hey
Now killer father
Hey hey
Now mother mind
There s a place in space where violence and love collide inside
And solid is wide
And heat is cold

And birth is death
And creation and time are made from destruction
From ******* destruction
******* destruction
******* destruction
******* destruction
Hey hey
Now mother father:
Now ride! now ride!


----------



## bum (11/8/12)

jlm said:


> I'd take the 25th thanks.


Blame the late hour or the numerous beverages, but I'm not sure what this means. The one I'm talking about is on 16th/17th. 

Perhaps you don't mean dates - I am confusion.


----------



## jlm (11/8/12)

bum said:


> Blame the late hour or the numerous beverages, but I'm not sure what this means. The one I'm talking about is on 16th/17th.
> 
> Perhaps you don't mean dates - I am confusion.



Blame the early hour and number of beverages on my behalf.....The ATP event in London on the 25th......Sleep, Melvins, Slayer doing Reign in Blood, Yob.


----------



## bum (11/8/12)

Ah, yeah that's pretty great too.

But then again ATP usually don't bother with anything terribly ordinary.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/8/12)

Mashing in to Fu Manchu - the action is go


----------



## manticle (11/8/12)

bum said:


> Ah, yeah that's pretty great too.
> 
> But then again ATP usually don't bother with anything terribly ordinary.




Just heard Swans and Eisturzende Neubauten are among the confirmed bands for ATP, melbourne in 2013.


----------



## bum (11/8/12)

As annoying as their fans can be, I reckon gy!be would be pretty amazing to see too.


----------



## manticle (11/8/12)

I don't know much about their fans but I agree.

Trying to save money at the moment though so I may be waiting for sideshows for the first two I mentioned. Venue choice seems odd. 

Did you go to Buller in 2009 Bum?


----------



## bum (11/8/12)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## manticle (11/8/12)

As a non festival guy, I can tell you with a straight face that it was the best festival ever.

Currently listening to lustmord: heresy






Long version ^ 

Some affiliation - worjking with a bunch of other people to put on a couple of events in Melbourne. This guy makes fucked up dark ambient music but also works as a hollywood sound composer and designer. Credits include Basketball diaries, ghost in the machine, the crow, pitch black and strange days among many others.

He's also collaborated with SPK, Jarboe (swans), melvins and members of tool and isis.


----------



## manticle (12/8/12)

http://www.messandnoise.com/releases/2000080

Nathan Hollywood: gravedigger's lullaby.

Unfortunately no youtubey type thing exists that i can link to to give an idea of the sound so maybe the above review will give an indication. Beautiful, harmoniuc, deep, dark and twisted. Could easily be a soundtrack to a goo film based on a Cormac McCarthy novel (although the best one of those used no music whatsoever).

Outer Dark would be spot on.


----------



## chunckious (13/8/12)

manticle said:


> No.
> 
> Making a joke about bands like blood duster, their vulgarity in songs like 'drink, fight ****', or their albums like '****' and counteracting it with the recent suggestion that AHB contained too much cuntfucking arseshole swearing for some of the mods' liking.
> 
> Jokes are sometimes funny and sometimes not so funny.



Haha. Yeah I know it's called **** mate, hence my referance to the Vag.


----------



## Dave70 (13/8/12)

Hate-core compilation, various artists.

With the overwhelming bombardment of international goodwill and joy generated by the Olympics, my xenophobia's becoming compromised.


*Did you know there's actually a genre of music known as sad-core? True..*


----------



## bum (13/8/12)

Is it just the people who used to make 'emo' before 'emo' was misappropriated?


----------



## manticle (13/8/12)

Chunkious said:


> Haha. Yeah I know it's called **** mate, hence my referance to the Vag.





Sorry, misunderstood.


----------



## tricache (13/8/12)

Done a full flip of the coin after listening to trash metal all weekend...

Now listening to The Rza and in particular this album


----------



## sponge (13/8/12)

tricache said:


> Done a full flip of the coin after listening to trash metal all weekend...
> 
> Now listening to The Rza and in particular this album



Was similarly listening to Maximum the Hormone over the weekend after having a chat with a mate who hadn't seen deathnote before.

Incredible band - but definitely not everyone's cup-o-tea


----------



## tricache (13/8/12)

sponge said:


> Was similarly listening to Maximum the Hormone over the weekend after having a chat with a mate who hadn't seen deathnote before.
> 
> Incredible band - but definitely not everyone's cup-o-tea



Nice!!! I heard these guys when I watched Deathnote for the first time...What's Up, People is a pretty crazy song!

I'm a Static X fan as well so these guys were right up my alley


----------



## sponge (13/8/12)

Yea I had been listening to them for a few years before I had watched deathnote and was reaaaal happy that they were added to the intro/credits after season 1 or whatever it was.

They really are an incredible band though. No band goes from hardcore to electro pop punk like they do and gets away with it.

Definitely helps that it's not in english either...

I was so very depressed when they pulled out of their aus tour w/ soundwave a few years ago due to the drummer being pregnant. Fingers crossed they'll come out again soon though.


----------



## bum (13/8/12)

tricache said:


> Done a full flip of the coin after listening to trash metal all weekend...
> 
> Now listening to The Rza and in particular this album



Can NOT wait for his movie to come out.


----------



## chunckious (14/8/12)

Picked up the vinyl from Rockaway on the weekend. Old pressings like this sound excellent.


----------



## tricache (14/8/12)

bum said:


> Can NOT wait for his movie to come out.



Live action or anime??? Afro Samurai: Resurrection was pretty damn good



Chunkious said:


> Picked up the vinyl from Rockaway on the weekend. Old pressings like this sound excellent.



Vinyl! God I gotta get a record player again, have all these records and can't listen to them.


----------



## chunckious (14/8/12)

tricache said:


> Live action or anime??? Afro Samurai: Resurrection was pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyl! God I gotta get a record player again, have all these records and can't listen to them.



Great addition to the brew cave. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/8/12)

I have the opposite problem. A record player but no vinyl.


----------



## chunckious (14/8/12)

Hells headbangers mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/8/12)

and there opens another hole for me to shovel money into, cheers.


now playing: Samsara blues experiment - long distance trip


----------



## bum (14/8/12)

tricache said:


> Live action or anime??? Afro Samurai: Resurrection was pretty damn good


He being RZA not Afro Samurai.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258972/

Trailer looks pretty b'dass (minus Russel Crowe).


----------



## manticle (14/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I have the opposite problem. A record player but no vinyl.



www.discogs.com


----------



## tricache (14/8/12)

bum said:


> He being RZA not Afro Samurai.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258972/
> 
> Trailer looks pretty b'dass (minus Russel Crowe).



Oh yeah I forgot about that, saw the trailer a little while back and looked awesome!!


----------



## Clutch (15/8/12)

Atmosphere: National Disgrace.


----------



## JDW81 (15/8/12)

Black Keys on vinyl.


----------



## sponge (16/8/12)

Yes - close to the edge.

By far one of my favourite prog songs.


----------



## Clutch (16/8/12)

JDW81 said:


> Black Keys on vinyl.




Hipster.


----------



## billygoat (16/8/12)

Listening to Blood, Sweat and Tears. 
Spinning wheel, got to go round.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/8/12)

Slayerrrrrrrrr 

Has been announced for soundwave. I hope they're not on at 3 in the arvo or whatever it was last time, that was dicks. Wondering if megadeth will be announced to complete the four.


----------



## jlm (17/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Slayerrrrrrrrr
> 
> Has been announced for soundwave. I hope they're not on at 3 in the arvo or whatever it was last time, that was dicks. Wondering if megadeth will be announced to complete the four.



But it was boss seeing Gary Holt filling in (at 3 or whatever). Fucked Up is the only one in the new announcement I'll miss (also, what in the name of **** are Cypress Hill doing on there?), unless there are some spectacularly well timed side shows in Brisbane or Melbourne I could get to. An Anthrax/Fucked up/Red Fang/Kyuss show at the Hi Fi on a sunday night so I can do the German Club Satuday, Scratch/Archive/gig Sunday and fly back Monday seems very wishful thinking.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/8/12)

I watched a bit of fucked up last time they played at soundwave but I think they were last up and followed the bronx so by that time I was pooped and couldn't get into them.


----------



## buckerooni (18/8/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> and there opens another hole for me to shovel money into, cheers.
> 
> 
> now playing: Samsara blues experiment - long distance trip





verrrry nice. that ones going on the work playlist for sure.

a bit more on the rock tip but Earthless are playing Meredith this year (only relevent for Vics) along with....Turbonegro! Meredith's lineup this year is back to form, all they need is a Dallas Crane 5pm slot followed by The Soundtrack of Our Lives to relive the glory days (or at least mine) :super: 

On the guitar band tip - Sonic Flower for the groove and Red Fang and Truckfighters for the heavier moments.

First time on this thread, I like alot of what I see!


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

Dopethrone is destroying all of my shit.


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

bum said:


> Dopethrone is destroying all of my shit.



Ew. I didn't know some band took that album title as their name. I mean the Electric Wizard record.


----------



## bum (19/8/12)

ENABLER!!!

A dude is, like, 16 again, apparently.


----------



## Clutch (19/8/12)

Angus Stone's Broken Brights.
Half Richard Ashcroft, half Bob Dylan. Not bad.


----------



## tricache (20/8/12)

Puscifer - Conditions of My Parole

Big Tool and A Perfect Circle fan and this was pretty cool, not as heavy but still very cool


----------



## Hubert (20/8/12)

Foo Fighters discography on shuffle with random stuff in between.


----------



## rotten (22/8/12)

Stone sour and the latest Baroness are getting a good run at the moment, and Red Fang, still.


----------



## manticle (22/8/12)

bum said:


> Dopethrone



Unfortunately it was through a sound system with one broken speaker so it was even more distorted than it should have been but made a Scottish Wee heavy over the weekend with this on (collaboration with Vitalstatistix - his music, his brewery, his broken speaker) and thought it was pretty great. I could easily get into some more EW

I think Lecterfan put some on a mix CD he made for me some time ago


----------



## big78sam (22/8/12)

Went to something for Kate gig last night and new songs are brilliant. Can't waitf for new album in a month. Also been thrashing you am I. Both great bands


----------



## bum (22/8/12)

manticle said:


> thought it was pretty great. I could easily get into some more EW


Same. Been aware of them for a while but never really got into it for some reason. Sat down last week with that record and the guitar tone LITERALLY melted my face off. I grabbed another of theirs yesterday but it isn't a patch on Dopethrone. Gonna make a very bold statement and declare what is recorded on the album as my favourite guitar sound of all time.


----------



## Lecterfan (22/8/12)

Magnificent interview with Jus Osborne of EW...when asked why they record what is essentially the same album over and again, he responded with a surprisingly Spinozan/Taoist ontological response that (I am paraphrasing obviously) they were chasing 'the one'...the right sound, the right tone, the right songs etc etc. and will continue to repeat it until they feel they get it right.

While I can't sit through an entire EW album anymore (I love most genres, but I don't need 50 minutes of ONE sub-genre, especially stoner/doom...I haven't 'smoked' for welllllll over a decade and a half and I OD'd on the style in my last band) I have a lot of time for these guys.

But they are not Goatsnake. 


Bum: I remember (I think in this very thread) you had some less than inspiring things to say about the most recent Baroness. Fugazi they ain't, but check out their Blue album if you get a chance...it puts the most recent into context and also displays what a wonderful audio experience they can be.


----------



## bum (22/8/12)

I'll check it out - even despite how personally I took their crimes against melody and harmony on Yellow/Green. Cheers.

I've never, ever really liked stoner stuff. I am fairly astounded by how much I've gotten into this record (twelve years later). Someone should tell then they already nailed the sound they're chasing - they were just off their chops at the time and have completely forgotten.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/8/12)

I finally "got it"

Usually this album gets skipped in favour of the TMV holy trinity, but when this get humming in the middle section, I can see the logical progression (pun intended) from the previous three albums.

Shame they never went on to record anything else, and promptly disappeared forever from the face of the earth...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Shame they never went on to record anything else, and promptly disappeared forever from the face of the earth...


hah. that's also exactly how they appear in my library.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/12)

NP: In Flames - Colony


----------



## tricache (23/8/12)

In Flames :super:


----------



## jyo (23/8/12)

I'm really loving this-


----------



## tricache (24/8/12)

Korean Pop/Rap/House Banger :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/8/12)

Dysrhythmia - Test of Submission
http://www.brooklynvegan.com/archives/2012...ythmia_wel.html

Not sure about this one, or how to pronounce their name.


----------



## sponge (30/8/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I finally "got it"
> 
> Usually this album gets skipped in favour of the TMV holy trinity, but when this get humming in the middle section, I can see the logical progression (pun intended) from the previous three albums.
> 
> Shame they never went on to record anything else, and promptly disappeared forever from the face of the earth...



Probably my favourite mars volta album. I had an incredible 'experience' listening to that album by myself, which made me appreciate that album even more than I had previously. Incredible band live as well... really wish there was another slbum coming...




tricache said:


> Korean Pop/Rap/House Banger :lol:




By far one of my favourite video clips going around for something far less than serious. 

I've got a mates joint party coming up where that will be the theme song.

As my mrs calls it, the 'horsey, cowboy, crab' song - because of the dance that goes with it.


----------



## Clutch (30/8/12)

Deftones feat. Maynard: Passenger


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/8/12)

sponge said:


> Incredible band live as well... really wish there was another slbum coming...


they released one a few months ago - and it blows - no Ikie Owens either  - so I wouldn't get my hopes up for another bedlam, frances or amputecture.


----------



## sponge (30/8/12)

Clutch said:


> Deftones feat. Maynard: Passenger




Manyard is on a deftones song..? Interesting... May have to have a listen (not in business hours)



Liam_snorkel said:


> they released one a few months ago - and it blows - no Ikie Owens either  - so I wouldn't get my hopes up for another bedlam, frances or amputecture.



No wonder I haven't heard of it. May still have to give it a listen, albeit a short one. Who knows, maybe it'll still get a few plays through.


...or maybe it'll end up in the same playlist as rob thomas...


PS. I actually just went to add it to the list of bands/albums that I need to 'obtain' in my phone, and already had it in there. I really must get around to doing that, since the list is getting far too long for my likings.


----------



## ballantynebrew (30/8/12)

Breakestra - dusk till dawn
Funk yeah!


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/12)

Nomeasno - The worldhood of the world (as such).


----------



## manticle (31/8/12)

Coil: Music to play in the dark

[red queen]


----------



## rotten (31/8/12)

These are probably old news to most but my stone sour cds finally arrived today. Havent' heard much of them yet but I think the previous album sounds better.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/9/12)

Stonesour piss me off ever since they over ran their time slot at soundwave and cut into Primus' set. Indulgent bastards.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/9/12)

This is pretty much the worst thing ever: 
Tommy Raudonikis "singing"


----------



## bum (1/9/12)

I got as far as "I'm not a bloody greenie or drive a chick's car".


----------



## goomboogo (1/9/12)

bum said:


> I got as far as "I'm not a bloody greenie or drive a chick's car".



You did well to last that long.


----------



## manticle (1/9/12)

Swans: Helpless Child


----------



## jlm (2/9/12)

Choice 70's stoner rock with Admiral Sir Cloudsley Shovell . I'm assuming thats a nod to Sir Lord Baltimore with the name, and with production.

And to angry it up a bit.....Sick Fix. Quality pissed off hardcore. Quality drummer.


----------



## Clutch (2/9/12)

Bush: Sixteen Stone.


----------



## Dave70 (3/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is pretty much the worst thing ever:
> Tommy Raudonikis "singing"




Its a proud tradition.


----------



## petesbrew (3/9/12)

New work PC - but shithouse soundcard :angry: 
while I wait for the cheap usb unit to arrive, The J's are keeping me sane.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/9/12)

"It's business
It's business time
You know when I'm down to my socks it's time for business
that's why they're called business socks, ooh"


----------



## tricache (3/9/12)

WarmBeer said:


> "It's business
> It's business time
> You know when I'm down to my socks it's time for business
> that's why they're called business socks, ooh"



:lol: :lol: I love that song so much, I tried to convince my wife to have it at our wedding reception but funny enough wasn't allowed


----------



## sponge (3/9/12)

WarmBeer said:


> "It's business
> It's business time
> You know when I'm down to my socks it's time for business
> that's why they're called business socks, ooh"



I saw them when they were in the 'gong a couple of months ago which was an incredibly good night. 

God dam they are a great duo.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/9/12)

tricache said:


> :lol: :lol: I love that song so much, I tried to convince my wife to have it at our wedding reception but funny enough wasn't allowed


"But Wednesday we make sweet weekly love"

I can imagine that going down well with the Mother In Law


----------



## WarmBeer (7/9/12)

Found this up the back of the cupboard.







Soundtrack to my summer of 1995, a time of drunken parties involving large volumes of Melbourne Bitter, bowls of heads, and beautiful, single women, some of whom were even willing to have sex with me.

Sigh.


----------



## sponge (7/9/12)

Great album. Such good old 90's skate punk stylin'

I've just heard a few songs off an album called X by Spock's Beard.

Quite an impressive prog rock band which definitely gets a lot of their inspiration from bands like rush and yes.


----------



## Yob (7/9/12)

:lol:


----------



## jlm (7/9/12)

Not really listening to it as the music isn't my thing, but a top video: Necrogoblikon

Give it 30 seconds to get past the sword and sorcery bit.....It provides a haunting insight into the life of the goblin in today's modern world.


----------



## tourist (7/9/12)

jlm said:


> Not really listening to it as the music isn't my thing, but a top video: Necrogoblikon
> 
> Give it 30 seconds to get past the sword and sorcery bit.....It provides a haunting insight into the life of the goblin in today's modern world.




That was hilarious!

cheers


----------



## bum (7/9/12)

Flying Lotus & Napalm Clique is the worst shit.

At least it is mercifully short.


----------



## sponge (7/9/12)

jlm said:


> Not really listening to it as the music isn't my thing, but a top video: Necrogoblikon
> 
> Give it 30 seconds to get past the sword and sorcery bit.....It provides a haunting insight into the life of the goblin in today's modern world.



Great video. Not really a fan of that style of music, but loved the video none the less


----------



## manticle (9/9/12)

Nathan Hollywood: Before the Ghost


----------



## manticle (11/9/12)

Coil: Broccoli

Wise words from the departing
Eat your greens, especially broccoli
Remember to say "thank you" for the things you haven't had
By working the soil we cultivate the sky
We embrace vegetable kingdom
The death of your father, the death of your mother
Is something you prepare for

All your life
All their life

(The first section is repeated with the following changes)


The death of the father and the death of the mother
Is something you prepare for

Wear sensible shoes and always say "thank you"
Especially for the things you never had

Is something you prepare for
All your life
All of your life

And enter the vegetable kingdom of our own heaven

By working the soil we cultivate good manners
Is to say "please" and "thank you"
Especially for the things you never had

And always say "thank you"
Especially for broccoli


----------



## manticle (11/9/12)

And a massive favourite

Swans: The sound

 *

Anyone who knows the Melbourne band Laura will hear where a lot of their early sound came from.

How stoked am I to know that Swans are playing next february at the corner? (couldn't afford ATP tickets at the time due to moving house so had fingers crossed for side shows).

* There's no way a youtube video can do this song justice but it's a reference point.


----------



## bowie in space (11/9/12)

Tim Rogers - Rogers sings Rogerstein. Having a Rogers followed by a Rogers clone whilst listening.


----------



## tricache (12/9/12)

Baroness - Yellow & Green :super:


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/12)

Blink 182 - Enema of the State


----------



## Clutch (13/9/12)

Fear Factory: Demanufacture.
You can't **** with classics.


----------



## WarmBeer (13/9/12)

Clutch said:


> Fear Factory: Demanufacture.
> You can't **** with classics.


Umm, yes you can, if you're Fear Factory


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/9/12)

lol I was waiting for that. 
The new album goes alright, if you're a FF tragic like myself.


----------



## manticle (13/9/12)

Swans: God Damn the sun.

Got tickets today.

**** yes.


----------



## sponge (14/9/12)

Been listening to a whole bunch of enter shikari in preps for their gig next week.


Gosh darn I'm a little excited. Such a good live band..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/9/12)

I've been listening to Christian Scott all afternoon. 

Albums:
Rewind That - groovy. excellent. plays like a young MD but with a contemporary band.

Anthem - written & released during/after hurricane Katrina. awesomely depressing shit.

Yesterday.. - yeah not sure about this one. Listen to the other two albums.


----------



## Spiesy (14/9/12)

"Watch The Throne" - Jay-Z & Kanye West.

Whilst Kanye cops plenty of flack these days for occupying the pop charts, people forget his first two albums were awesome... he's a good writer, a solid producer, and I've been a fan of Jay-Z for years.

Decent album.


----------



## Fish13 (14/9/12)

The Living End - Second solution


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/9/12)

Van Morrison - Veedon Fleece

My folks used to listen to this record occasionally and I have strong, positive emotional auditory associations with it. 

Anyway, quality album.


----------



## sponge (19/9/12)

Probably my favourite song of all time.

The melodies and chord progressions just speak to me...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/12)

I like the engrish version:

buy shoes online shoe store cromia Kremenchug where to buy women's shoes to buy summer boots with heels spanking women buy buy Finnish boots shoes discount buy baldinini shoes sale online store shoes hogl site sopato buy boots shoes online buy cheap shoes sneakers reima online store to buy sneakers handball shoes discount baldinini

European comfort shoes buy Italian ballerina shoes nb buy clogs online store to buy buy buy women's shoes sneakers fred perry fred perry shoes sapato coupon red patent leather shoes to buy zoo york sneakers buy

buy high sneakers in ukraine buy leather shoes to buy shoes in Grodno footwear large sizes The online shop of women's shoes cheap shoes liska directory golden sandals buy shoes buy manolo blahnik sale in Almaty Shoes shoes from Germany online store

buy shoes buy shoes exte karhu shoes with rollers where to buy and Shoes 2012 shoe store klimini clogs clogs shoes online store to buy shoes catalog dino ricci shoe store to buy shoes Paris Commune of the U.S. Army

kalliste shoes buy women's summer shoes yves saint laurent shoes in Moscow where to buy shoes buy shoes in rhinestones


----------



## sponge (19/9/12)

summer boots with heels spanking women eyyy...?





these lyrics remind me of maximum the hormone.


----------



## bum (19/9/12)




----------



## manticle (19/9/12)

New Swans album: the seer.

Thanks vitalstatistix


----------



## Dave70 (20/9/12)

bum said:


>




Playschool should have thrown that man a lifeline.


Otis Lee Crenshaw. Bundaberg Rum.


----------



## Clutch (20/9/12)

Parkway Drive: Dark Days. 

I've known Winston for years, and his voice still blows me away.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/12)

Just bought Monkey Island Special edition. The original MIDI church music (when you go into the church and later when Guybrush and Elaine are in there) was quite stirring, but I reckon the  would give Bach or Handel the goosebumps.

Edit, turn those speakers up to SWMBO-annoying level


----------



## bowie in space (21/9/12)

New Bob Dylan - The Tempest. More or the same from ol' Bob. It follows on nicely from Together Through Life (2009) and Modern Times (2006). His last five or so albums have all had a similar Americana feel to them, but Bob's storytelling sets him apart from any contemporaries or those playing in a similar vein.

Also got a new release Go-Betweens retrospective yesterday. Nice to hear those old songs blending into the newer ones so well. My two favourite albums of theirs Oceans Apart (2005) and 16 Lovers Lane (1988) are well represented as are some older singles from 1979, and all the albums from the 1980's. A good package too, yet to listen to the live disc from Vienna in 1987.

Bowie


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/12)

Earthless


----------



## Bizier (21/9/12)

Digable Planets - Blowout Comb

I am a renaissance man.


----------



## sponge (21/9/12)

Enter shikari in t-minus 5 hours...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

Blut Aus Nord's new one.

Good drinking music. Goes well with zywiec porter.


----------



## manticle (22/9/12)

Finntroll: Sng


----------



## manticle (22/9/12)

Conversations with Kevo inspired me to listen to Midnight Oil: Koala Sprint.

Album version: 

Live version: 

Unfortunately I am actually listening to it on youtube because my records are packed away for house move over the next two weekends. In youtube vs vinyl, youtube loses but I still like the fact that it is there.


----------



## wbosher (23/9/12)

Anything by SRV, especially Texas Flood.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Blut Aus Nord's new one.
> 
> Good drinking music. Goes well with zywiec porter.



Blut Aus Nord, later Mayhem, Deathspell Omega, bits of Borknagar, ******* awesome. Bravo to you, sir.


----------



## manticle (23/9/12)

Coil: Paranoid Inlay


----------



## bowie in space (24/9/12)

wbosher said:


> Anything by SRV, especially Texas Flood.



Yep good one, just purchased Texas Flood (again), it was the one I had missing from his back catalogue.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/9/12)

Between the buried and me - Colors







Why the hell didn't anybody tell me about this album sooner?


----------



## ballantynebrew (26/9/12)

Russian circles -


----------



## Bizier (28/9/12)

RTR is playing Fascination Street, haven't heard that for a while, I really love the grinding bass line.


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

Mastodon - Blood Mountain.


Love this album.


----------



## tricache (28/9/12)

Angelspit - Krankhaus


----------



## Dave70 (5/10/12)

Classical.
695 MB wedged on a flash card. About 100 songs from the usual suspects, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Orrf, Tchaikovsky and so on.

Been doing a lot of driving in, out and around Sydney on the M5 and M2 and have found it quite useful at taking ones mind off the psychosis inducing traffic snarls and perpetual choking roadwork.

Honestly, every now and again find myself sitting there pointing at the car stereo and clicking my fingers going, 'I know that riff'. 
There really is nothing new under the sun.

If you've never really given the powerful classical a go at full noise, trust me, you'll be in for a treat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/10/12)

I was listening to a radio show a while back (can't remember which one) where a guy was describing how he went chronologically through the styles of European 'classical' music at home and in the car, wherever he could for weeks, fully immersing himself in it. Starting with gregorian chants and shit, moving through baroque then classical then the romantic periods. Interesting experiment I've considered doing but too lazy to have. Anyway, he said that particularly with the stuff early on prior to the renaissance, whenever he found himself in a situation where modern music was being imposed on his ears, it just sounded like horrible noise. And the first time he heard a flat 5th in a piece he thought what the **** was that. Cool story.


----------



## matho (9/10/12)

been listening to fear factory's new album lately


----------



## WarmBeer (10/10/12)

Brand new-ey from Between the Buried and Me:






Initial impression is good, especially if you're like me and tend to lean more on the 'Proggy' side, and less on the Cookie Monster vocals and raw aggression.


----------



## joshuahardie (10/10/12)

matho said:


> been listening to fear factory's new album lately





What is it like mate?

I was a huge fan of demanufacture, and obsolete, but have not heard anything since then?


----------



## sponge (10/10/12)

Been listening to a bit of the safety fire as of late.

Very periphery-esque, but (IMO) a little more enjoyable.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/10/12)

Gangnam Style just got some balls -


----------



## tricache (12/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Gangnam Style just got some balls -




:lol: thats pretty funny

I have been listening to nothing but Dragonforce and Henry Rollins the past 2 weeks...been a pretty full on couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Bizier (13/10/12)

So apparently Cannibal Corpse are programming Rage tonight.

I just came inside and Iron Maiden Run to the Hills was playing on the telly. I was never a Maiden fan because I always took a negative stance on clean vocals, and I still prefer raspy thrash vocals, BUT there is just no denying Steve Harris' crown on the bass.

Missing Persons - Words - just makes me think of Beavis and Butthead. "Do I care? uhh huh huh. No way."


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/12)

The Beards - You should consider having sex with a bearded man.


----------



## tricache (15/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> The Beards - You should consider having sex with a bearded man.




These guys are great...I love "If your Dad doesn't have a beard, you have two Mums" :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> The Beards - You should consider having sex with a bearded man.



My own beard c*ckblocked myself. It was either "lose the bearded face, or lose the bearded clam"


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/12)

Pirate Metal -


----------



## tricache (15/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Pirate Metal -




Whoa  

That I like!!!!!


----------



## buckerooni (15/10/12)

sponge said:


> Mastodon - Blood Mountain.
> 
> 
> Love this album.



Totally. For me it's the album where everything came together. They played Billboard in Melbourne early this year to about 600 people. Mega.

The bonus disc of Crack The Skye came with a making-of, which is pretty interesting.

Been badged a bit of a hipster metal band after Pitchfork sang their praises over Blood Mountain but that's metalheads for you.

Blood and Thunder!

Been getting into alot of Orange Goblin of late, double vocals on top of sludgey stoner riffola, hellz yeah :super:


----------



## manticle (15/10/12)

November Novelet: She was young


----------



## bum (15/10/12)

Obelyskkh - White Lightning

Some unsavoury Tool similarities to be heard early on but otherwise a fairly decent record.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/10/12)

bum said:


> Some unsavoury Tool similarities to be heard early on but otherwise a fairly decent record.


It's unsavoury that they sound similar to Tool, or you find Tool unsavoury?


----------



## Ivan Other One (16/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's unsavoury that they sound similar to Tool, or you find Tool unsavoury?



An unsavoury Tool, OMG!!!


----------



## bum (16/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> It's unsavoury that they sound similar to Tool, or you find Tool unsavoury?


----------



## Lecterfan (16/10/12)

bum said:


> View attachment 57831



Bravo.


----------



## tricache (16/10/12)

bum said:


> Obelyskkh - White Lightning
> 
> Some unsavoury Tool similarities to be heard early on but otherwise a fairly decent record.



They are described as "German Stoner/Psychedelic/Doom Metal" thats pretty impressive :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (16/10/12)

bum said:


> View attachment 57831


I am not (any longer) a big Tool fan, but would not deny the impact they have had on modern Prog Rock/Metal. Without them, I would possibly be sitting at work right now listening to twangly Rush-style guitar breaks and other Fripp-eries.

Regardless, I would even listen to freakin' Nikki Minaj if Danny Carey was on drums.


----------



## tricache (16/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Regardless, I would even listen to freakin' Nikki Minaj if Danny Carey was on drums.



+1

The man is freaking awesome


----------



## bum (16/10/12)

The opening track is pretty much just 4 or 5 minutes of detuned hammer-ons and pull-offs. Just saying it is a real step backwards when compared to the rest of the record.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/10/12)

some French BM: Reverence - The Asthenic Ascension


----------



## sponge (16/10/12)

bum said:


> Some *unsavoury Tool similarities* to be heard early on but otherwise a fairly decent record.



Very much an oxymoron...

...IMHO  




WarmBeer said:


> I would possibly be sitting at work right now listening to twangly Rush-style guitar breaks and other Fripp-eries.



I spent most of my yesterday doing just that. I am confused as to where the problem lies  



WarmBeer said:


> Regardless, I would even listen to freakin' Nikki Minaj if Danny Carey was on drums.



I will admit, I think tool would've struggled to become what they are without danny. Justin and Adam are not overly technical musicians, but danny ties all that in and makes up for it so very well with his incredible drumming abilities and adds that extra depth of complexity.


----------



## petesbrew (16/10/12)

Flight of the Conchords - Business Time


----------



## Dave70 (16/10/12)

sponge said:


> I will admit, I think tool would've struggled to become what they are without danny. Justin and Adam are not overly technical musicians, but danny ties all that in and makes up for it so very well with his incredible drumming abilities and adds that extra depth of complexity.



Struggled? Faded back into the quagmire or the LA indie music scene more like it. Hardly media darlings Tool.



Zepplin? Just another warbling folk rock outfit without Bonhams input. 



Nirvana? Just another misery guts bunch of grunge wasters without Grohl. 



Part of Zappa's genius was understanding how what an integral the drummer was to any groups success. Thats why he enlisted freak's like Bozzio.







Speaking of Grohl, When it comes to the Foo fighters, I'm more of a 'best of' fan. But this song really smacks it out of the park for me.


----------



## buckerooni (16/10/12)

tricache said:


> +1
> 
> The man is freaking awesome



things heat up at around the 4:10 mark: 

these things are stupid but um...Brann wins! and the chubby keyboardist with the mohawk and headband rules!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/10/12)

I just watched the video for Cattle Decapiation - Forced Gender Reassignment. 
It's not for the faint hearted.


----------



## tricache (16/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just watched the video for Cattle Decapiation - Forced Gender Reassignment.
> It's not for the faint hearted.



Whoa! That is pretty full on!


----------



## ballantynebrew (17/10/12)

TOTALLY UNICORN - off to see them this weekend with Liam :beer:


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

MZ.412: Invok: Satha 412.71


----------



## bum (20/10/12)

Are you trying to set up a tunnel through ssh?


----------



## manticle (20/10/12)

I don't know what ssh is.
Is that quiet or an IT nerd thing?

Either way - no. I am trying to build a tunnel for all beer brewers and lovers who will find nirvana in ambient, death and black industrial as I have.

Long tunnel

Sometimes there's no room to turn around.


----------



## Droughtmaster (20/10/12)

10cc


----------



## Bizier (20/10/12)

J5 Quality Control
After 12 years, it is good to come back to. When all of the Triple J mupppets jumped on and then the band became a college rock outfit I couldn't listen to them, but with some distance it is a rewarding listen and bona fide hip hop.


----------



## sponge (22/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just watched the video for Cattle Decapiation - Forced Gender Reassignment.
> It's not for the faint hearted.



Makes hostel look like a kids show...

Real messed up.


----------



## bignath (22/10/12)

Not something i'd normally give the time of day to, but can't stop listening to a new track by ShockOne - "Chaos Theory".

It's dubstep, heavily electronic, which for me is very new to my listening range.

Normally i'd listen to more "proper instruments" but in a huge variety of styles being a music teacher, but this synthesized stuff is caving my head in right now.
Very dense and musically interesting.


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

Fintroll: Det Iskalla Trollblodet

@Big Nath - The idea of real instruments versus electronic is a pretty arbritrary one. I think of electric guitars as an electronic instrument and I think of a band like Pink Floyd as an electronic music band. I love a lot of electronic solo project stuff (generally not dance oriented which is what a lot of people seem to people think electronic music consists of)

Loads of good shit out there, no matter how it is made (and vice versa - a lot like beer). Massive amounts of really interesting and experimental stuff has been done with non-traditional electronic stuff - look at circuit benders, Chris Carter/Throbbing gristle, early industrial music, musique concrete, etc.


----------



## bignath (22/10/12)

manticle said:


> @Big Nath - The idea of real instruments versus electronic is a pretty arbritrary one. I think of electric guitars as an electronic instrument and I think of a band like Pink Floyd as an electronic music band. I love a lot of electronic solo project stuff (generally not dance oriented which is what a lot of people seem to people think electronic music consists of)



Completely agree with you Manticle.

My post was more aimed at someone who may not play a musical instrument and appreciate the cross over of analogue instruments (electric guitar is a good example) into the digital world via effects, midi, recording techniques etc etc.

Just trying to draw peoples attention to this track as it's incredibly well constructed, and soo obviously electronica that the average person would see what i meant by my very "loose" description of style.

You and I both know that we are both active musicians, but it's really scary how many people think that the majority of pop music (as an example) are still done with "instruments" as opposed to programming modules, dealing with midi, samples, vst plugins etc. Most of my students are shocked when they rock up (pun intended) with the next song they would like to tackle, when i enlighten them as to how the track would have been made.

For the layperson or musically uneducated, i wouldn't open the can of worms that is in the above paragraph distancing "instruments" from the different technologies now freely available these days. I consider software, midi programming, plugins etc vital tools to creating music and artistic freedom, and therefore in my head probably qualify to be classed as "instruments" too, but the average person wouldn't make the same distinctions that you and i would make.


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

Two little peas in a pod.


----------



## tricache (23/10/12)

No music at the moment, house sitting for a friend and it takes an extra 1/2 hour to get to work so listening to the audiobook Mass Effect: Ascension


----------



## Fish13 (23/10/12)

giggle and hoot - the goodbye song


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/12)

fish13 said:


> giggle and hoot - the goodbye song




Ahh.. the dulcet tones of Jimmy Giggle, tis the prelude to mum and dad time at our joint is that.



I prefer the hard rocking, Chuck Berry inspired 'Giggle mobile' personally though.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> Ahh.. the dulcet tones of Jimmy Giggle, tis the prelude to mum and dad time at our joint is that.


Weirdest. Foreplay. Ever.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/12)

some interesting experimental black/death

Dodecahedron -


----------



## tricache (24/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> some interesting experimental black/death
> 
> Dodecahedron -




Was curious due to the name (which I think is pretty cool) but I like it! Not a real fan of black/death metal either.


----------



## bum (24/10/12)

Polygons ftw!


----------



## freezkat (25/10/12)

bum said:


> Polygons ftw!



Eddy Current Suppression Ring

Eagles of Death Metal...my new favorite band


----------



## bum (25/10/12)

Ween - L.M.L.Y.P.


----------



## tricache (25/10/12)

Just about to put on the new Parkway Drive album Atlas...have heard good and bad things about it...I guess I will see soon enough


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/12)

tricache said:


> Just about to put on the new Parkway Drive album Atlas...have heard good and bad things about it...I guess I will see soon enough


Shit album. Shit band too but the album is particularly bad.

I listened to it yesterday and wrote a running review for SWMBO because she's a fan.



> Intro track has acoustic guitar, violins, and spoken word.
> 
> First song is the same ol boring parkway with a here comes the crazy bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## tricache (25/10/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Shit album. Shit band too but the album is particularly bad.
> 
> I listened to it yesterday and wrote a running review for SWMBO because she's a fan.



:lol: MADE MY DAY!!!! I actually went back to each song and read your "reviews" :lol: spot on...

This is like a brain damaged version of neon ballroom, with screaming....pure awesomeness hahahahaha

I will admit I'm not a huge fan of them, I don't mind them but I agree, its a pretty average album and can see why it's gotten so many "meh" and "It's sh*t" reviews


----------



## Lecterfan (25/10/12)

Indian - the unquiet sky.
UFOMAMMUT - oroborus: opus alter

Some older and newer tasty grooves.


----------



## rotten (26/10/12)

well after many a heavy cd, yes some people still them, I'm listening to Flogging Molly to finish off brewing


----------



## bum (27/10/12)

New Pig Destroyer.

Why the **** am I listening to metal lately?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/10/12)

Pangaea - Freibentos


----------



## mjadeb1984 (28/10/12)

bum said:


> New Pig Destroyer.
> 
> Why the **** am I listening to metal lately?




any good?


----------



## bum (28/10/12)

Depends how you define "good".

It doesn't seem all that different, if that answers your question.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/10/12)

bum said:


> Depends how you define "good".
> 
> It doesn't seem all that different, if that answers your question.



So, it's not a radical departure from the existing Pig Destroyer canon then? :lol:


----------



## bum (28/10/12)

Yeah. Still sounds like the drummer is in a different band.

Or at least a different song.


----------



## manticle (29/10/12)

What do they do with all the pigs they've destroyed?

Is there a Bacon related album?

'Hi, I'm really tough. Look out!'.

'Why'?

'I'm in a metal band called P!G DESTROYA'

What do you do?

'We OBLITERATE pigs. TOTAL ANNIHILATION!! **** YEAH!!111!!

.....................Then we cure the remains and make proscuitto which we age for around 24 months. It's nice. Try some.'


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/12)

*Grindcore.


----------



## bum (29/10/12)

I see how it is. Making inflammatory remarks towards Scandinavians all is a-okay but you obliterate one example of the porcine genus and your name is mud!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/12)

It's an outrage! 

Blood Duster taking the piss: 

http://youtu.be/uz2a1HlnXuQ
http://www.bloodduster.com/press.html


----------



## sponge (29/10/12)

RX Bandits. 

Nothing too exciting, but a nice little mix of punk, reggae/ska and some slightly alternate/proggy sections.

Pretty nice mix and havent listened to them for a while so good to bring back some memories.


----------



## fraser_john (29/10/12)

Dragged out (off the server) Midnight Oil - Place without a postcard..... always preferred the more raw oils.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/11/12)

Cathedral - The Ethereal Mirror, a hugely underrated album. People climb over each other to swear and vow that they were there when Sleep brought out Holy Mountain and Dopesmoker, and yea, I was/am a massive Sabbs fan and was into all the paraphernalia at the time, but for me nothing could beat this album...tone, riffs, vibe, and the fact it was unashamedly British Metal.

If this was facebook I'd put up with days of bullshit for daring to say something less than fawning about Matt Pike. Save it, not interested.


----------



## Bubba Q (3/11/12)

Wildeornes - (...)

yeah...

too much cyberstalking?


----------



## Lecterfan (3/11/12)

hahahaha...


----------



## black_labb (4/11/12)

Saw shellac play a week ago. I forgot how good they are and have been listening to alot of them this week including now.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/11/12)

Old school metal head internet users: http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail36.html

Made me 'LOL'


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/11/12)

Melanie Safka,

Look what they've done to my song ma,


----------



## Fish13 (7/11/12)

tom waits

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=...WxE8qs9PMKWjnHA


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/12)

KISS.



I've got the original 'Unmasked' LP. If it ever reaches collectable status, I'll be selling out faster than the band itself.


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/11/12)

Stone Temple Pilots, Plush.


----------



## tricache (8/11/12)

Soundgarden - 'King Animal'
LINK FOR STREAMING


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/11/12)

Made out of babies - only decent band with a chick singer


----------



## Bizier (9/11/12)

Capt. Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica

Getting my abstract on.


----------



## bum (9/11/12)

The internet's full potential has now been realised. It is all downhill from here.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/11/12)

haha that's so awesome.

some old but good ones: 
death metal monkeys 
death metal rooster


----------



## jlm (9/11/12)

Dave70 said:


> KISS.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the original 'Unmasked' LP. If it ever reaches collectable status, I'll be selling out faster than the band itself.




Y'know they were originally going to call that song Radler.

Came across a good KISS video the other day:

Ace>Gene

Gene is such a wanker. For some one who's been playing bass for a long time I'm amazingly poor at it, but I can say with complete confidence that I could play better with my cock than Gene can (with his hands)

Apart from listening to a lot of Turbonego to get ready for my visit to Melbourne in a few weeks (I don't know what I'm looking forward to more, the concert or the recovery lunch at the Taphouse the next day....) I watched a few good mucis docos this week.....

Good film on the Minutemen (Mike Watt, now there's a bass player), one of the more different, talented bands to come out of the early hardcore punk scene:



And a film about the frontman of another great early hardcore band who had a bit of a resurgence in the 90's pop punk scene (and are still going today...), SNFU



Good film, sad at times. Stay away from meth kids.


----------



## Dave70 (12/11/12)

On April the 27th 2013, two mates, myself, presumably 20,997 others will be enjoying the stylings of Black Sabbath at the Sydney superdome. 
After the Iron Maiden post concert transport debacle that saw the three of us shoehorned into the back of a mates girlfriends Toyota hatchback for transport back to the north west, the largest of our trio is around six foot and 130 kg, we've decided to do it right and book a nice hotel room for the evening. 
Here's to the loss of another chunk of short term memory!

I'm hoping Sabbath security obtain special dispensation to confiscate and destroy any ******* i phone held aloft for recording purposes.


*edit -speeling*


----------



## Flippo (14/11/12)

Been listening to The Mark of Cains new album Songs of the Third and Fifth heaps since it came out the other week.

It's ******* awsome. They've really delivered to their long suffering fans the only way they know how. Brutal, honest and 100 ******* %

Grey 11 is an awsome song. Labelled it one of my all time favourite TMOC songs after only a few listens. Massive call

If you haven't already, do your self a favour and have a listen to this album


----------



## bum (14/11/12)

Sounding a bit poor man's Melvins based on what I can find on the tubes.


----------



## bignath (15/11/12)

Ivan Other One said:


> Stone Temple Pilots, Plush.



Awesome song, one of my favourites.

Not much of a fan of that album, but that song with maybe one or two others from Core is excellent.

Purple is a bloody good album though..


----------



## tricache (15/11/12)

50 Cent - Get Rich or Die Tryin'

Just to confuse everyone I pass on my way to work this morning...a white guy with a bad moustache listening to gangsta rap :lol:


----------



## bum (15/11/12)

I don't think anyone will be confused. Only white people listen to culturally irrelevant (and entirely shitty) hip-hop.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/12)

Flippo said:


> Been listening to The Mark of Cains new album Songs of the Third and Fifth heaps since it came out the other week.
> 
> It's ******* awsome. They've really delivered to their long suffering fans the only way they know how. Brutal, honest and 100 ******* %
> 
> ...



Could be barking up the wrong tree altogether, but did those guys have a tune years ago that contained the lyric 'Thai police' with a bit of Thai speak in the track itself?
I'm fcuked if I can recall the name of it.


----------



## Flippo (15/11/12)

I think I know the song you're talking of Dave and no, this wasn't The Mark of Cain. The song you refer to was a bit of a piss take by an Aussie band who for the life of me I can't think of the name..............

Heifer..... that was them, it just came to me. The song was called Mark Mark or something. Fair while ago now


----------



## komodo (16/11/12)

Loving and hating this song at the moment


----------



## tricache (16/11/12)

Komodo said:


> Loving and hating this song at the moment




Good song, catchy...and love the film clip!


----------



## Ryan WABC (16/11/12)

bum said:


> I don't think anyone will be confused. Only white people listen to culturally irrelevant (and entirely shitty) hip-hop.



People Under The Stairs - BEER

I don't listen to much hip-hop myself, but I found this song amusing (starts about a minute in).


----------



## jlm (18/11/12)

Cool video from Dwarves guitarist Hewhocannotbenamed about something that most of us here enjoy:



Probably NSFW, or not safe for people who are offended by 50 year old masked men in leather jock straps. Good song though.


----------



## manticle (18/11/12)

Folkstorm: God Hates America


----------



## manticle (24/11/12)

Spence P Jones: New Age


----------



## Bizier (25/11/12)

Doom : Doomsday

I am a sucker and even got the lunchbox re-release edition with trading cards (I haven't even opened them).


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/12)

Metal is like an apple. Many different colours, flavours and varieties. But nobody likes the 'core.


----------



## sponge (27/11/12)

Spock's beard - x

Been listening to this album quiiite over the last couple of months. Very rush/yes-esque.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/12)

sponge said:


> Great album. Such good old 90's skate punk stylin'
> 
> I've just heard a few songs off an album called X by Spock's Beard.
> 
> Quite an impressive prog rock band which definitely gets a lot of their inspiration from bands like rush and yes.






sponge said:


> Spock's beard - x
> 
> Been listening to this album quiiite over the last couple of months. Very rush/yes-esque.



We know. :lol:


----------



## sponge (27/11/12)

Well then... I hadn't realised I had already bored you all with my current listenings ^_^ 

Off to go listen to them for another couple of months and remind you how they sound like rush and yes.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/12)

sponge said:


> Well then... I hadn't realised I had already bored you all with my current listenings ^_^
> 
> Off to go listen to them for another couple of months and remind you how they sound like rush and yes.


Lol, only remembered because I went and "aquired" a copy to see if it were to my tastes. Turns out it wasn't...

I can't knock though, I haven't had anything other than BTBAM on rotation since I first heard them. Brilliant prog/metal/polka/disco/death/acoustic maestrom :super:


----------



## sponge (27/11/12)

I need to also 'aquire' a couple of the BTBAM as a few of my mates have said they should be to my likings.

Granted, spocks beard is a little more pop-prog than a lot of the other prog bands I listen to, but still find them quite a good listen, purely for their musicianship.

I'm always impressed by pick-less guitarists, and decent drummer/singers.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/12)

sponge said:


> I need to also 'aquire' a couple of the BTBAM as a few of my mates have said they should be to my likings.


Start with Colors, and work forward from there. Essentially one 68 minute long song of awesomeness, interspersed with random genre-shift.

Hot diggety, think I'm gonna go put it on while I cook dinner.

Edit: If you prefer your prog with a side-dish o metal, rather than t' other way round, start with Parallax II, and work backwards.


----------



## Ivan Other One (27/11/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Metal is like an apple. Many different colours, flavours and varieties. But nobody likes the 'core.




ATM, listening to Stone Temple Pilots. CORE album, and yes, 'I' like it,


----------



## manticle (27/11/12)

Goblin: Supsiria (Theme):


----------



## jyo (28/11/12)

System of a Down, Toxicity.

Not everyone's cup of tea, but dug it out of the files the other day.


----------



## tricache (28/11/12)

Superjesus

Heard they are making a come back so been reliving the 90s all day


----------



## Fish13 (28/11/12)

jyo said:


> System of a Down, Toxicity.
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but dug it out of the files the other day.



speaking of great music how you getting to the case swap?


----------



## billygoat (29/11/12)

Tubeway Army
Gary Numan - Replicas


----------



## bum (29/11/12)

Man, Tinariwen are a pretty great band - it's like I've forgotten and get reminded every time I listen to them again (even though I rarely go more than a couple weeks without hearing any).


----------



## bum (1/12/12)

Various Oneohtrix tracks on the tubes.

Pretty good so long as I don't pay it any specific attention. Probably a great soundtrack for reading a book but I can't remember the last time I did that.

[EDIT: typos at nearly 2am Saturday morning? Whoever heard of such a thing?!]


----------



## sponge (4/12/12)

Mr Bungle.


Mike Patton (and co.) at his finest.


----------



## rotten (4/12/12)

Soundgardens new album. Not sure if I like most of it yet.


----------



## manticle (10/12/12)

Swans: No Words/No Thoughts.

**** am I looking forward to February.


----------



## manticle (10/12/12)

SixftHick: Ruin


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/12)

Meshuggah - The Demons Name is Surveillance .



Relentless 16th note bass drum triplets at 200 +bpm in 6/8 time.

Further evidence that Tomas Haake has the largest genitalia in drumming.


----------



## PhantomEasey (11/12/12)

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons (Live Scenes From New York). 

24:33 of pure awesomeness.


----------



## tricache (11/12/12)

rotten said:


> Soundgardens new album. Not sure if I like most of it yet.



I didn't mind it...but I think it will be one of those albums that will slowly grow on me


----------



## bum (11/12/12)

Dave70 said:


> Further evidence that Tomas Haake has the largest genitalia in drumming.


Sounds like that'd be a handicap rather than anything else.


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/12)

bum said:


> Sounds like that'd be a handicap rather than anything else.



Granted, chafing would likely be an issue.
Indeed, Jens Kidmans vocal styling and facial contortions would suggest some form of torment or discomfort.


----------



## black_labb (11/12/12)

just starting the album "lil' baby bunting" by killdozer for the 40th time in 2 weeks. something about the dark humour and the sound that just seems to work.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/12/12)

Rick Astley is guest programming Rage and he has the best/worst taste in music. Van halen, crowded house, tears for fears, peter gabriel..


----------



## manticle (15/12/12)

Finntroll: Aldhissla


----------



## manticle (15/12/12)

Angels of Light: Angels of Light


----------



## sponge (17/12/12)

Maximum the hormone.


----------



## tricache (17/12/12)

Type O Negative - October Rust


----------



## Dave70 (20/12/12)

Jimmy Carr. Jimmy Carr - The Nasty Show .




Rich Hall - Live at the Apollo




In this most tawdry of seasons, I need a laugh.


----------



## manticle (20/12/12)

Melvins: Revolve 



Why the **** didn't I go and see them when they supported Primus? That's right - I was poor.

Why the **** didn't they do their own show? I would have robbed a bank.


----------



## sponge (21/12/12)

manticle said:


> Melvins: Revolve
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Melvins and primus would've been such a good show...

Kicking myself for not going either.

Karnivool on next friday though, so I feel a little better.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/12)

Found an extended version of the Pet Shop Boys' Not too bad graphics for the era, but one wonders who would have been able to view this in 1992 and on what device?


----------



## manticle (23/12/12)

Einstrzende Neubauten Finger und Zhne

Ever been west Bribie?


----------



## bum (31/12/12)

Some old Love of Diagrams. Man, I really love Fikerle's drumming.


----------



## manticle (2/1/13)

Assjack: Wasting away


----------



## bum (2/1/13)

Crippled Balck Pheonix.

Only just heard about these guys. Dunno where I've been. Doesn't all work like I think they want it to but it is pretty great none the less.


----------



## Jez (2/1/13)

manticle said:


> SixftHick: Ruin



Saw them supporting Hot Snakes at the Annandale Hotel a few weeks ago. They were VERY entertaining.


----------



## Ivan Other One (2/1/13)

The Beatles, "Help"


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

Jez said:


> Saw them supporting Hot Snakes at the Annandale Hotel a few weeks ago. They were VERY entertaining.




great live.

NP: Nino Rota: Appolonia (from Godfather soundtrack)


----------



## chefsantos (5/1/13)

A perfect circle / thirteenth step


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/1/13)

Skatalites & king Tubby - herb dub collie dub


----------



## manticle (5/1/13)

Swans: Real Love


----------



## kubba (7/1/13)

Sorry guys I don't post regular or at all but I felt this should be shared as it was created by a Newcastle brewer and its pretty fanttastic. 



Not sure how to post a video.v


----------



## bum (7/1/13)

13 seconds.

Anyone beat that?


----------



## Dave70 (7/1/13)

Kind of lost me after DDDD,DDDD,DDDD,D.


----------



## goomboogo (7/1/13)

bum said:


> 13 seconds.
> 
> Anyone beat that?



You win. I bet you're glad.


----------



## bum (7/1/13)

I always said I was the most tolerant person here...


----------



## tricache (8/1/13)

Elvis...it is his birthday after all...


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/13)

Boogie Nights Soundtrack

Feel my heat!!!


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/13)

Boogie Nights Soundtrack

Feel my heat!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/13)

carpathian forest - **** you all.

good tunes to work to!

http://youtu.be/PbHlljMfFM8?t=51m31s


----------



## sp0rk (15/1/13)

OSI - The Thing That Never Was

I've also been listening to a lot of Bad Religion lately, in anticipation of the new album next week


----------



## Nick JD (15/1/13)

[media][/media]


----------



## bum (16/1/13)

Snowman - Zombies on the Airwaves of Paris


----------



## WarmBeer (16/1/13)

Melbourne boys made good. :super:


----------



## bum (16/1/13)

Kohng - Sole Creation


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/13)

Couple of Freddie Mercury tribute shows on TV at the moment - I remember when this came out and isn't it a pretty radical video for the era.


----------



## Charst (16/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqPYte8tvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqPYte8tvc[/url][/media]



Holy shit nick Raiden is a mad snake on the guitar. And proforms fatalities!


----------



## goomboogo (19/1/13)

bum said:


> Crippled Balck Pheonix.
> 
> Only just heard about these guys. Dunno where I've been. Doesn't all work like I think they want it to but it is pretty great none the less.


Listening to a stretch of their stuff right now. I'm enjoying it but I agree with your comment about it maybe not being what they want it to be.


----------



## bum (19/1/13)

Yeah but they're aiming pretty damned high. It's really good stuff.


----------



## goomboogo (19/1/13)

bum said:


> Yeah but they're aiming pretty damned high. It's really good stuff.


I agree.


----------



## Nick JD (20/1/13)

Charst said:


> Holy shit nick Raiden is a mad snake on the guitar. And proforms fatalities!



MORTAAAAAAAL KOOOOOMBAAAT


----------



## chunckious (20/1/13)

Graveyard - Lights Out.........Swedish Rawk


----------



## DU99 (20/1/13)

thing is about change..forum /beer /life


----------



## cswmaiden (20/1/13)

Hey Guys, always on rotation for me would be.

Pearl Jam (Anything)
Foo Fighters (Anything)
Elbow (Grounds for Divorce)
Joe Pug (Nation of Heat or Hymn 101)
The Bronx (Heart Attack America)
The Gaslight Anthem (Old White Lincoln or The '59 Sound)
Against Me! (Pints of Guinness Make You Strong)
Guns N Roses (Anything from Appetite for Destruction)
silverchair (Anything from Frogstomp)
Arcade Fire (Keep the Car Running)
Mumford and Sons (Babel)
Boy and Bear (Anything off their debut album)
Arctic Monkeys (Fake Tales From San Francisco)
The Courteeners (Not Nineteen Forever or Acrylic)
Twisted Wheel (Who Stole the Sun)


Its pretty broad in terms of musical styles. But for me it all has one thing in common. Real people playing real instruments. That is pretty much the rule round my house. I'll listen to almost anything that is real music. The songs in brackets are what I think would be a pretty good introduction if you have never heard of a particular band before. (Just in case your keen to find some new music.)

Craig


----------



## bum (20/1/13)

Real instruments? What does that even mean? Some of them organic electric guitars and distortion pedals, huh?

Way to cut yourself off from a bunch of stuff you might think was awesome if you weren't a bigot.

Anyway...

Hunxs and His Punx were pretty great tonight.


----------



## bum (21/1/13)

Lots of Jean Grae today.


----------



## chunckious (22/1/13)

Deftones - Koi No Yokan


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/13)

I've had the new Bad Religion album on repeat for the last few days
looking forward to going to pick up my copy this afternoon...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/1/13)

the new(ish) Down EP. 

[media][/media]


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/13)

What is the difference between House and Trance? couple of YouTubes examples ?


----------



## goomboogo (23/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> What is the difference between House and Trance? couple of YouTubes examples ?


No need to bother. They don't play real instruments.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/13)

As the generation who developed the Moog synthesizer may I request you to please define real instruments.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/13)

I think he was having a swipe at user_cswmaiden (a few posts back).

Can't help personally. No real experience listenig to trance or house other that a group called shpongle which has elements of both (along with psychedelic, dub, ambient..)


----------



## Cocko (23/1/13)

Citizen Cope.

I wish I stil smoked weed....

Great artist.


----------



## citizensnips (23/1/13)

Crosby Stills Nash and Young - *Deja Vu*

Even without weed this album is absolutely incredible......but if your into it.......even better B)


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/13)

cswmaiden said:


> Hey Guys, always on rotation for me would be.
> 
> Pearl Jam (Anything)
> Foo Fighters (Anything)
> ...



(Kraftwerk)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

http://youworshipshit.bandcamp.com/track/organs-of-liberation

I fcking love this band.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> What is the difference between House and Trance? couple of YouTubes examples ?


Classic House:


Classic Trance:


The modern stuff in each isn't quite the same anymore but the differences are still approximately the same.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> As the generation who developed the Moog synthesizer may I request you to please define real instruments.


I believe Robert Moog was born in 1934.


----------



## Mattress (24/1/13)

I was in Brisbane on holidays last week and we decided to do a bit of shopping in the city.

In Queen Street Mall there was this girl called Brianna Carpenter playing. I stopped and watched her whole set. Fantastic.

She mentioned that one of her songs was featured on an American show last year, Saving Hope.

It reminded me how tough it is to be a musician in Australia. You can have a song that is heard by millions around the world, but still need to play the lunchtime crowd at the shops
to get your music out there.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

All luck in the world to her, of course (especially after reading the comments on that clip), but three issues with the above post:

1. TV isn't well known for spotting the talent that actually gets people off their bums and in to pubs.
2. I know it is slightly better in Melbourne than other major Australian cities but there are TONNES of venues with live originals everyday of the week here and I don't expect other cities would be quite like going to a totally different country.
3. There has NEVER been a better time for musos to be able to get their music to reach an audience than today.


----------



## Mattress (24/1/13)

I agree with most of what you say Bum, But:

1. she had an original song played on a major American, hence world wide, TV show. Surely that's got to account for something.
2. Yes she is out playing her music live on a regular basis, even at the local shopping mall.
3. It is very easy at the moment to get your music out to an audience but it is harder than ever to make a living from it.

Having been in a couple of bands in my youth who recorded, toured, and made a little (very little) bit of money, I think it is much harder today to make a living as a musician.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

Getting a gig at the Queen st mall isn't that easy and it's pretty great exposure. Far better than playing in the corner of a noisy pub to a comparitively small number of indifferent people, and in many respects better than playing your own show to 50 people who have already heard of you.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Here's the thing about that TV exposure though - that video only has 5,000 hits. 5,000 hits is nothing on Youtube. I don't mean this as a comment on the material or her as an artist but with TV exposure to leverage she should have her music in WAY more ears than that.

From what I'm hearing it is actualy more _likely_ that a band with some following can make some money but it is harder work. Much more DIY and you need to be social media-savvy. It's just different now, I guess.

It is great she's out there sharing her craft everyday (or whatever) but she's playing to nannas and single mums and shit if she's playing a shopping centre. She needs to think about the market she wants and go there. Anything else is just waiting for the mega-happy ending of Wayne's World where Mr Big just walks into the basement and offers the band a major contract.

I'd be really interested to hear what bands you were in if you don't mind sharing. Looking at your profile and checking your DOB, if you were making a little bank it might have been at a time I was seeing bands more often.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Getting a gig at the Queen st mall isn't that easy and it's pretty great exposure. Far better than playing in the corner of a noisy pub to a comparitively small number of indifferent people, and in many respects better than playing your own show to 50 people who have already heard of you.


Only if you plan on getting by selling CDRs.

I saw a band on Sunday night and the line at the merch table made it impossible to get out of the venue.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

I'm not talking about a band. The kinds of acts which get a slot at queen street tread that fine line between talent and pedestrian.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Yah, buskers. If all she wants to be and all Mattress wants her to be is a really popular busker then I take back lots of what I've said above.

Either way, she's still pretty awesome for how she's acted in the comments on that clip.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

Queen st mall has a couple of open air stages set up with lighting and pro sound etc - so I suppose you could call it next level busking.


----------



## bum (24/1/13)

Whoa. Shit just got seri.

That's acually pretty cool.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/1/13)

All this talk of shopping malls and merchandise...got me doey eyed and nostalgic. I know there are heaps of musos on AHB, and I am just a hack who has ploughed away in three different bands in various roles. But this is something from my previous band that was great fun to do and stood us in good stead. Plus I am completely pissed, one of my best mates has just gone through a horrific experience while another is in the midst of a life-affirming event...

Anyway, the old-coulda-been-champions (loved in Europe, blahed in Oz for not smoking enough drugs and playing enough slow riffs) Downriver:

http://youtu.be/_cBIAqfFu48


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

Badass.

Although, a few more bongs would have put you right in the pocket of what I'm listening to right now. Just sayin'.

Which ginger beardo are you?


----------



## Lecterfan (25/1/13)

Ginger beardo numero uno haha...

Here's one from the more recent band where we have spurned the whole urge to 'publicise' (except drunkenly on homebrew forums) by doing budget clips.

Unfortunately I don't have any youtube-able clips of the old HC band from the arty days to show you, although I do have some footage, but meh... I let others go to the effort for me and I type "ctrl V"...

Funnily enough doing shit like this sold us out of cds and tshirts on the night of the cd launch alone hahaha...(admittedly only a couple of hundred of each).


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Ginger beardo numero uno haha...


I've always said as much.

Thread is now Respect the Rock (3RR).

Rad.


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

Dunno if it looks like I'm taking the piss or not but it is awesome to have seen those 'tubes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tipsy (25/1/13)

sponge said:


> Mr Bungle.
> 
> 
> Mike Patton (and co.) at his finest.


I think his finest was when he did Dan the Automators 'Lovage'


----------



## Mattress (25/1/13)

bum said:


> Here's the thing about that TV exposure though - that video only has 5,000 hits. 5,000 hits is nothing on Youtube. I don't mean this as a comment on the material or her as an artist but with TV exposure to leverage she should have her music in WAY more ears than that.
> 
> From what I'm hearing it is actualy more _likely_ that a band with some following can make some money but it is harder work. Much more DIY and you need to be social media-savvy. It's just different now, I guess.
> 
> ...


Hey Bum,
Sorry I didn't reply last night, fell asleep.
I don't disagree with what youré saying. My point is I saw someone who I had never heard of playing in Queen St. Mall and she was excellent.
She was selling her album, bought one, it is also excellent.
She writes all her own material, plays piano and guitar and sings without auto tune.
She mentioned she had a song played on an American show which I think is a pretty big achievement.
I've looked at her website, she plays clubs and pubs when she can, she has had some success in Australia (including a contestant on Australian Idol) but is still relatively unknown.

Now, I'm probably a bit biased in the way I look at this as I have a 12 year old daughter who constantly plays One Direction, Codey Simpson and various other minimal talent pretty boys who
don't write their own songs, are crap at playing a musical instrument (if they can play at all) sing into a computer that makes them sound the way they do, but are extremely popular.
It shits me. I could rant about this for hours.

I agree it is a lot easier today to get your music out to people, but I think it can be harder to make a living out of it.

As far as my musical history I would rather not tell you who I played with professionally as I was whoring myself out as a session muso and am not proud of what I did. One was even a country and western artist.

I did play in a couple of local bands in Canberra and while we didn't have any commercial success, we were kept busy, played the odd support for visiting acts like the Angels and Dragon, and I'm happy with what I
achieved with these bands.

Anyway, to finish I'd like to share some "quality"music from todays youth. Enjoy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

Out of the millions of musically talented people on earth, what proportion of them do you think are interested in being commercially successful?


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

I think all of them would like it if they could ply their craft and not have to build shit or clean up after people or do other people's taxes, etc.

Mattress, I was reading the bit about you not being proud of those days and I was thinking "OI! Cut that shit out!" then I saw you drop the C&W-bomb. Forshame!

But seriously I don't think anyone would talk shit about any of it. A gig is a gig. No big acts have ever had me play with them. Never could quite work out why but that's life, innit?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

bum said:


> I think all of them would like it if they could ply their craft and not have to build shit or clean up after people or do other people's taxes, etc.


my point was that almost by definition, in order to be commercially successful you need to appeal to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## bum (25/1/13)

No argument from me.

If you can credit such a thing.


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/13)

In the mid 70s I would sit on the beach at Alanya in Turkey watching the sun go down over the Med, hammered on Efes Pilsen and Raki, listening to Turkish music, which if you have been there for a while just "clicks in".

Over the last 30 years there's a haunting song that I hum at least once a week, and finallyon YouTube.


----------



## bum (27/1/13)

Saw Mt Eeire tonight.

I haven't really cared for him on record since since The Microphones' days but I have never seen such a commanding performer. Just him and a guitar and a shit-tonne of magic. Second time I've seen him and I was still in awe.


----------



## chunckious (27/1/13)

Crashdiet - The Savage Playgroung
Keepin' the 80's Glam alive.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/1/13)

Isis - Panopticon.

Such a solid album.


----------



## Bizier (1/2/13)

So ill... I could just put that on repeat for like a year.


----------



## Nick JD (1/2/13)




----------



## manticle (3/2/13)

SPK: despair

Here is part of it. The other parts are like noisy (early) punk but this type of early industrial music is my favourite and a precursor to so much other music I love.






Dunno why the second one won't embed


----------



## Scottye (4/2/13)

Don't get me wrong I watch the shows like Idol, the Voice and AGT, every now and then someone special comes on mind you they don't last long.
This young bloke here, probably wouldn't go far on an Aussie talent show, but I reckon he's worth listening to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/2/13)

Haha, grind bands. 

http://grindcorekaraoke.com/album/self-titled-albums-are-for-fags-who-like-dicks-in-their-ass


----------



## bum (4/2/13)

How does one band gather so much wisdom?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/2/13)

This is one of my all time favourite songs and video clips. Typically dark from the man in black.


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

Who put Kid Rock in that video?

Not wanting to diminish anything that came before and I know that this is a traditional number but Cash really leveled up when he knew his time was up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/13)

mashing in a 100% munich AIPA listening to a bit of doom / black'n'roll. :beerbang:


----------



## lukiferj (9/2/13)

How have I never seen this topic? ...And Don't Deliver Us From Evil is a great album.


----------



## woody0055 (9/2/13)

Clash, Clash or Clash....but Rancid if i'm not listening to The Clash


----------



## DUANNE (9/2/13)

put green jelly three little pigs on the tv for my kids, they loved it.


----------



## lukiferj (9/2/13)

woody0055 said:


> Clash, Clash or Clash....but Rancid if i'm not listening to The Clash


Same thing isn't it  Kidding. I love Rancid.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/13)

Man. I was about 8 when that song came out and it was my absolute favourite. **** yeah.


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/2/13)

Grinspoon, <<<< Dead Cat 3 X,,, F,,,N loud


----------



## bum (9/2/13)




----------



## Judanero (10/2/13)




----------



## chunckious (10/2/13)

Orange Goblin


----------



## sponge (12/2/13)

Chunkious said:


> Orange Goblin


I've been having a little listen to them of late due to them coming up earlier in this thread.

Not a bad listen indeed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/13)

The new tomahawk album. The whole album sort of plods along at this pace. It could be a grower.


----------



## tricache (12/2/13)

Chilling out to Alt-J's new album...kind of like a up-tempo Radiohead I think


----------



## bum (12/2/13)

Devo - Something For Everybody


----------



## sponge (13/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The new tomahawk album. The whole album sort of plods along at this pace. It could be a grower.


I haven't had a listen to the album as of yet (or tomahawk for a couple of years now), but gosh darn diddley Mike Patton is an unusual genius.


----------



## bum (13/2/13)

Cerebral Ballsy.

Ridiculously inauthentic but still pretty good.


----------



## sponge (14/2/13)

I haven't began my 10000th listening spree of them just yet, but after having just purchased tool tickets, I can see myself going down that road again by this afternoon...


----------



## manticle (14/2/13)

Massive amounts of swans as I'm seeing them tomorrow night and I'm very excited.
My father will guide me up to a rope in the sky light, white light from the mouth of infinity, swans are dead, the seer, children of god and the great annihilator have all made an appearance tonight.


----------



## bum (15/2/13)

manticle said:


> the seer, children of god and the great annihilator have all made an appearance tonight.


That must have put a dent in the stocks. Better get brewing.


----------



## thedragon (15/2/13)

Anyone going to see Something for Kate at the Forum in June? Conveniently located across the road from Beer De'lux


----------



## chunckious (16/2/13)

Vision of Disorder....bring on Soundy!!!!


----------



## WarmBeer (19/2/13)

Gettin' my emo on:






Coheed and Cambria - The Afterman: Ascension (wow, possibly the wankiest full album/artist combination I've ever typed out)

Nice prog rock/pop. Not as dark and moody as their earlier stuff, but a step above the last 2 albums.


----------



## sponge (21/2/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Coheed and Cambria - The Afterman: Ascension (wow, possibly the wankiest full album/artist combination I've ever typed out)
> 
> Nice prog rock/pop. Not as dark and moody as their earlier stuff, but a step above the last 2 albums.


As a lover of all things prog, I never really got into C&C. Was never really heavy enough and didn't enjoy the singing all that much. Might have to give them another listen though since it has been a couple of years since giving them a fair go...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/2/13)

Yob.

some peanut was going to bring them and Elder out here over the easter weekend, booked venues & support bands, then realised that he couldn't afford to do it. fark.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/13)

sponge said:


> As a lover of all things prog, I never really got into C&C. Was never really heavy enough and didn't enjoy the singing all that much. Might have to give them another listen though since it has been a couple of years since giving them a fair go...


Start with III, then move on to IV (they've both got longer, wankier, names, but I don't wish to pound my fingers to stumps typing them in).

Was never a Rush fan, but think of Claudio's voice in a similar vein to Geddy Lee, and you should be able to get over the whiney-ness.


----------



## rotten (22/2/13)

I 'acquired' the last two dinosaur jr albums a few days ago. They have been on repeat ever since.

I hope the neighbours like guitar solos


----------



## thedragon (22/2/13)

Dinosaur jr... awesome. Where you been and without a sound (released around '95, just before I think) are my favorites. Get on to them if you don't already have them.


----------



## rotten (22/2/13)

thedragon said:


> Dinosaur jr... awesome. Where you been and without a sound (released around '95, just before I think) are my favorites. Get on to them if you don't already have them.


True. I'm talking about 'Farm' and' I bet on Blue Sky' (or something like that) many brewskies drunk now :super:


----------



## thedragon (22/2/13)

Nice. Farm is a good album. Never got in to I bet on sky. Probably more tomdomwith me than the album. If you're not sure if you like the older stuff, try ear-bleeding country (2000-ish): it'll give you a great intro to '80s - '90s dinosaur jr.


----------



## bum (22/2/13)

Камни - Bong of Satan


----------



## Cocko (23/2/13)

For no reason, whipped out an old 'Temple of the Dog' cd....

Tis goodyness.



Edit: Crack.


----------



## chunckious (25/2/13)

Denouncement Pyre - Almighty Arcanum....looking forward to their summoning next month. Uurggh


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/13)

Anyone else lose their shit when they hear this song and then were perpetually and exponentially disappointed with everything they released after this? (in terms of songs and your encounters with them...Dirt had some good tunes, but **** I loved this song when I first encountered it).

Cocko - I have spent the last week on some bizarre 90s grunge trip including TOTD and Hater...I hated it back then, but enjoy it when drunk now.

http://youtu.be/kbrANo-1QMQ


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

I was never, ever able to get into AIC (and I was basically their exact market at the time).

Never could explain it. It works on paper.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/2/13)

Yea. As I said, I was much the same - heard this song, went 'wow' and then....nothing. I was the same with Soundgarden. Like the component parts were better than the whole. I saw the Jesus Christ Pose film clip and thought I'd found my new fave band, but then I discovered they didn't actually have anything other than that one song that conveyed the same feel/attitude. Dull.

I think a lot of that period was the same. It was a ripe time for Rage, you could see a whole 7 hours of heavy music raging from sonic youth to pantera etc and it was all accepted (to some degree), but then after bands like Tad and The Mark of Cain stopped getting airplay and it was all AIC, Smashing Pumpkins etc it took on a different vibe (for me), and there was an unnecessary split of the guitar bands.


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I was the same with Soundgarden. Like the component parts were better than the whole. I saw the Jesus Christ Pose film clip and thought I'd found my new fave band, but then I discovered they didn't actually have anything other than that one song that conveyed the same feel/attitude. Dull.


You're not entirely wrong but Badmotorfinger had other moments as well. Jesus Christ Pose was definitely the highpoint (of the genre).



Lecterfan said:


> I think a lot of that period was the same. It was a ripe time for Rage, you could see a whole 7 hours of heavy music raging from sonic youth to pantera etc and it was all accepted (to some degree), but then after bands like Tad and The Mark of Cain stopped getting airplay and it was all AIC, Smashing Pumpkins etc it took on a different vibe (for me), and there was an unnecessary split of the guitar bands.


I always preferred Saturday night to Friday night. Saturday night still hadn't changed much when I was last watching it with anything approaching regularity from when I was watching it in those days. You could still count on seeing Sabotage and Come To Daddy EVERY WEEK.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/2/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Yea. As I said, I was much the same - heard this song, went 'wow' and then....nothing. I was the same with Soundgarden. Like the component parts were better than the whole. I saw the Jesus Christ Pose film clip and thought I'd found my new fave band, but then I discovered they didn't actually have anything other than that one song that conveyed the same feel/attitude. Dull.


That fat groove from Outshined was pretty good. I refuse to acknowledge anything they did after Superunknown.


----------



## chunckious (27/2/13)

bum said:


> You're not entirely wrong but Badmotorfinger had other moments as well. Jesus Christ Pose was definitely the highpoint (of the genre).


Face Pollution and Room a Thousand Years Wide are great songs off that album.


----------



## tricache (27/2/13)

Sylosis - Conclusion Of An Age

A mate saw them at Soundwave and recommended them, not bad at all!


----------



## bum (27/2/13)

Aleph Null - Protogrammar


----------



## chunckious (27/2/13)

Orange Goblin - Healing Through Fire


----------



## Mattress (27/2/13)

The Cruel Sea, Three legged Dog.

brings back memories from seeing them live
.
Big nights that got out of hand but you always remember.


----------



## chunckious (28/2/13)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/13)

Just listened to that today. It's actually pretty awesome. The most 'together' album for a while. Guitars are on another level, dirks drumming second to none. The mix is the best since figure number 5. Vocals still irritate me though, but but not as much.


----------



## chunckious (28/2/13)

I like his vox, same ol same ol but I like that. Dirk is ridiculous as usual.
20 songs.....I don't know yet. Maybe 1 disc at a time.


----------



## lukiferj (28/2/13)

Nachtmystium - Addicts: Black Meddle, Part II


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/13)

Chunkious said:


> I like his vox, same ol same ol but I like that. Dirk is ridiculous as usual.
> 20 songs.....I don't know yet. Maybe 1 disc at a time.


He's a good singer, there's just something a little bit cheesy going on that grates on me. Not so mugh in this album though which is good. 

It's 85 mins long or so which fits perfectly into the amount of time it takes me to drive to work, so I'm lookin forward to giving it a blast in the morning. Diddley.


----------



## givemeamash (28/2/13)

every time I get in the car it is best of bloody play school


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/13)

givemeamash said:


> every time I get in the car it is best of bloody play school


Polly put the kettle on, Polly put the kettle on.........yep..........


Helmet.
Meantime. Riff-o-rama. Dedicated to my son who slammed his Tonka truck into dads shin this morning causing me to say the F word and hop a little.


----------



## sponge (1/3/13)

Various cat empire albums in prep for their gig tonight.

I'm a little bit excited.


----------



## chunckious (1/3/13)

Vomitor - The Escalation.
Nothin like a bit o Death n Roll to start a Friday. Jars o flowin tonight!


----------



## Smokomark (3/3/13)

Stevie Ray Vaughan Live @ the el Mocambo 1983

It helps to make the masses of paperwork a little bit more tolerable


----------



## bum (3/3/13)

Ah, the old "hit your thumb with a hammer to distract yourself from the pain of a stubbed toe" trick, hey?


----------



## Smokomark (3/3/13)

Yep, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## KingKong (3/3/13)

[post='[media=youtube]sfp8xrNAS6I[/media]']Ian Dury and the Blockheads[/post]


----------



## chunckious (3/3/13)

Kvelertak


----------



## jlm (3/3/13)

Chunkious said:


> Kvelertak


Is the new album out yet? The pre release songs I've heard have my ear boner very hard.


----------



## lukiferj (3/3/13)

jlm said:


> Is the new album out yet? The pre release songs I've heard have my ear boner very hard.


No only the "single" so far. Should be a cracker though. Ear boner indeed.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/3/13)

Going to see Nick Cave on Friday night at Riverstage in Brizvegas.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/3/13)

Prog fest going on (I know, who would have thunk it?) while brewing a Golden ale.

Ayreon's The Human Equation during the mash, then 01011001 for the boil and cleanup.

Crazy dutchman loves messing with your head.


----------



## Dave70 (4/3/13)

Have you exercised the cringe muscles in your face today?

Give it till 36 seconds an you will.

http://youtu.be/Kppx4bzfAaE


----------



## bum (4/3/13)

"Jesus is my nigga and son of the original G."

"Let his love pop a cap in yo' ass."

Awesome.


----------



## bum (4/3/13)

The new Drones record is pretty disappointing.

Long, dreary song after long, dreary song.


----------



## Bizier (4/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Have you exercised the cringe muscles in your face today?
> 
> Give it till 36 seconds an you will.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Kppx4bzfAaE


Well I'll be damned. According to their rapping, probably.

My guess is that they don't live in a neighbourhood with a lot of non-caucasans. I am thinking not Harlem.

I like to dust off Helmet albums every now and then, gets any dust off my speakers as well. I always loved them because they did not have some stupid image-related gimmick like bands have to, maybe I was their target market.

I am also seeing Nick Cave in a couple of days. Last time I saw him it was phenomenal, so I am looking forward to it.

As for real rapping, I have been listening to a lot of classic PMD and the ever-criminally-underrated Camp-lo.


This has alerted me to the existence of new material done with Pete Rock, oh baby.


----------



## chunckious (5/3/13)

Dead Letter Opener - Lumen....may go see ém on Saturday.


----------



## manticle (5/3/13)

bum said:


> The new Drones record is pretty disappointing.
> 
> Long, dreary song after long, dreary song.


When were the drones anything but?

Never been a fan.

Speaking of disappointing, has anyone here ever listened to Mick Harvey do his solo stuff? As interesting as letting Mary Whitehouse make the the DVD choice for the evening.

Can't stop listening to Swans at the moment - my close to favourite track is currently playing. Helpless Child (live) from Swans are Dead live double.

Epic track, still reeling from seeing them live again a couple of weekends ago.

Live: 


Recorded: 

[media=youtube]g7Gg-DqFIkM[/media] <---- can't make this one link for some reason



For the occassonal break I have been listening to Rumanian folk music, In Gowan Ring, Nathan Hollywood and bits of einsturzende neubauten (also seen live recently and what a cracker of a gig that was).


----------



## Ruthanne_Azia (5/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Haha, grind bands.
> 
> http://grindcorekaraoke.com/album/self-titled-albums-are-for-fags-who-like-dicks-in-their-ass


Cheers. Haven't visited grindcore karaoke in a while, what a fantastic site.. haha.


----------



## bum (5/3/13)

manticle said:


> When were the drones anything but?


First two whole albums. The third had its dreary moments but that was thematically sound with the whole colonial Australia theme and everything. I can't see albums 4 and 5 getting more than the single spin they've each had. So bad.


----------



## manticle (5/3/13)

I'll have another listen but Drones have never done it for me.

Big fan of many other spooky related bands


----------



## bum (5/3/13)

First one might be the best bet, I think.


----------



## dago001 (5/3/13)

LLoyd Spiegal for me tonight- youngest daughter is 18 today - hardcore indie stuff in the bar. Lloyd Spiegal - Timber and Steel for me on the head phones.


----------



## kymba (9/3/13)

having a thing for http://windhandva.bandcamp.com/ atm


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

Coil: Astral disaster


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

Melvins: See how pretty, see how smart.



**** yeah.


----------



## bum (10/3/13)

Amon Amarth

By Odin's beard! I have no idea what has happened to me lately.


----------



## jlm (10/3/13)

Yeah, doesn't seem right....You got the spelling right?
I been listening to Trash Talk, crusty HC done proper. Like this:


----------



## DUANNE (10/3/13)

devil driver beast.actually quite good dunno why ive put off listening to these guys.


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/13)

Got onto Biffy Clyro last week. Pretty good.


----------



## manticle (11/3/13)

Spencer P Jones: There's Time


----------



## manticle (11/3/13)

Birthday Party: She's Hit


----------



## sponge (13/3/13)

Been listening to mars volta's bedlam in goliath far too many times in the last fortnight.

By far and away my favourite MV album, and one of my all time favourite prog albums.


----------



## chunckious (13/3/13)

sponge said:


> Been listening to mars volta's bedlam in goliath far too many times in the last fortnight.
> 
> By far and away my favourite MV album, and one of my all time favourite prog albums.


What have...you bought....for my appetite?
Amazing Album. Does your version have the bonus Candy and a Currant Bun?


----------



## chunckious (13/3/13)

NP - Testament : Dark Roots of Earth


----------



## lukiferj (13/3/13)

Chunkious said:


> NP - Testament : Dark Roots of Earth


****. Yes.


----------



## sponge (14/3/13)

Chunkious said:


> What have...you bought....for my appetite?
> Amazing Album. Does your version have the bonus Candy and a Currant Bun?


Thats a negative ghost rider. is it worth obtaining somehow?

Going by the question, im definitely thinking that will be a yes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/3/13)

Yea-aH!

every James Hetfield "yeah" ...ever.

http://soundcloud.com/kcclips/hetfield-grunts


----------



## sponge (15/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Prog fest going on (I know, who would have thunk it?) while brewing a Golden ale.
> 
> Ayreon's The Human Equation during the mash, then 01011001 for the boil and cleanup.
> 
> Crazy dutchman loves messing with your head.


I've been having another listen to the human equation again recently.

Definitely a good album, but just not proggy enough for my likings. My flame suit is on, but I find It's just like a dream theatre album with less timing changes and less movement on the instruments.

James LaBrie really does do a good job on the album though.


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/13)

People often say 'I like their old stuff better'. In Nick Cave's case, I like his 1984 to 1996 stuff. So kind of mid range stuff. Pretty much when he was a smacky. 

Anyways, lets cheer up with some catchy synth-pop / Turkish fusion.

http://youtu.be/L03PJeB38dI


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> People often say 'I like their old stuff better'. In Nick Cave's case, I like his 1984 to 1996 stuff. So kind of mid range stuff. Pretty much when he was a smacky.


Yes. I expressed this EXACT sentiment on him. At gig I took a piss when it got to safe piano time. From Her to Eternity and Jack the Ripper were standouts for me. There was just such an intensity to that early stuff. Ed: I know he is probably stick of playing old material, but I wished he played Tupelo & Do You Love Me.

Like Danzig Thirteen, I think Cash sort of owns The Mercy Seat a bit.

We have a new girl at work who's name is so close to Deanna


----------



## lukiferj (16/3/13)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries. Hoping this album gets some serious action at the concert tonight.


----------



## manticle (18/3/13)

Bizier said:


> Yes. I expressed this EXACT sentiment on him. At gig I took a piss when it got to safe piano time. From Her to Eternity and Jack the Ripper were standouts for me. There was just such an intensity to that early stuff. Ed: I know he is probably stick of playing old material, but I wished he played Tupelo & Do You Love Me.
> 
> Like Danzig Thirteen, I think Cash sort of owns The Mercy Seat a bit.
> 
> We have a new girl at work who's name is so close to Deanna


Big fan of so much Nick Cave stuff from boys next door through to boatman's call. Everything else (including grinderman) I find quite ordinary but I don't blame him. He makes music, I like some of it. He made music for years that I liked, now I'm not so into what he makes but it's neither his fault or mine.

Same with many bands - loved 20 odd years of the cure, can't stand much from the last ten years. Doesn't mean any of the albums I loved for so long need to lose anything.


----------



## Dave70 (18/3/13)

manticle said:


> Big fan of so much Nick Cave stuff from boys next door through to boatman's call. Everything else (including grinderman) I find quite ordinary but I don't blame him. He makes music, I like some of it. He made music for years that I liked, now I'm not so into what he makes but it's neither his fault or mine.
> 
> *Same with many bands - loved 20 odd years of the cure, can't stand much from the last ten years. Doesn't mean any of the albums I loved for so long need to lose anything.*



Yep. I feel this way every time I listen to 10,000 Days. It gets a pass with me because it's Tool, that's it.

With a grand total of 4 studio albums in the last 15 years, Tool fanciers aren't exactly flushed with options however.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Yep. I feel this way every time I listen to 10,000 Days. It gets a pass with me because it's Tool, that's it.
> 
> With a grand total of 4 studio albums in the last 15 years, Tool fanciers aren't exactly flushed with options however.


10,000 Days > Aenima

Let the flame war begin!


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> 10,000 Days > Aenima
> 
> Let the flame war begin!


stinkfist>the pot

prison sex > vicarious

therefore

Aenima > 10000 days


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Yep. I feel this way every time I listen to 10,000 Days. It gets a pass with me because it's Tool, that's it.


completely agree.


fish13 said:


> stinkfist>the pot
> 
> prison sex > vicarious
> 
> ...


(prison sex is on undertow)

the guitar tone and drum sound on aenima are superior to 10,000.
and _nothing_ on 10,000 days comes close to 3rd eye.
H and Pushit are excellent tunes as well. in sum, **** 10,000 d.


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/13)

sorry meant hooker with a penis.

Although Sober is an awesome song form undertow.

Maybe undertow=aenima>10 000 days


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/13)

yes H.

Being stoned listening tool is ******* wired


----------



## WarmBeer (18/3/13)

Aenima, a collection of good songs. Overt themes, appealing to angsty emo teens. "Hooker with a penis" was self fulfilling prophesy, not a satire.

Not saying that 10,000 Days is their best album, just that *I* find Aenima to be their weakest.

Regardless, all other Tool albums are leagues behind the majesty of Lateralus.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/3/13)

nah.


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/13)

i dont think i have really listened to it by i do have opiate?


----------



## WarmBeer (18/3/13)

fish13 said:


> yes H.
> 
> Being stoned listening tool is ******* wired





fish13 said:


> i dont think i have really listened to it by i do have opiate?









Having a day off work today, are we Fish?

:lol:


----------



## chunckious (18/3/13)

The song 10 000 day/wings for marie Pt2 is one of the best things they've done. Tension on a grand scale.
Right in 2 live was my pick from the last tour.
Lateralus is a titan of an album.


----------



## sponge (18/3/13)

For me I find it hard to rank aenema/lateralus/10000 days. They're all so different to each other but all incredible in their own regards. I find opiate/undertow a much different kettle of fish but still great albums which I listen to quite regularly.

Depending upon my mood, that will determine how they are ranked. Lately, I've been into more of my prog music, which I think 10,000 trumps with rosetta stoned and right in two. For pure raw energy, id be listening to aenema. For a mix of the two, I would be listening to lateralus.

You could argue that any of those albums could be more proggy than another for example lateralus (song) and third eye is much more proggy then say the pot or vicarious.

Either way, I'm a little excited to be seeing them again this year and will continue to listen them on any given day.


----------



## Dave70 (18/3/13)

It was becoming apparent toward's the end of _Unleashed, _Maynard's goals have shifted somewhat.
He's a smart fucker. Good for him.


----------



## Mattress (18/3/13)

My Tool tickets arrived in the mail today
Off to Brisbane on 6th May.
I saw them many years ago at the ANU.
I think it will be a little bit different this time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/13)

new Kvelertak

[media]https://soundcloud.com/roadrunner-australia/sets/kvelertak-meir[/media]


----------



## tricache (19/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> It was becoming apparent toward's the end of _Unleashed, _Maynard's goals have shifted somewhat.
> He's a smart fucker. Good for him.


Can't have changed too much...he still paintballs people who trespass on his land :lol:

Not really a wine drinker but want to try his wines


----------



## Fish13 (19/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Having a day off work today, are we Fish?
> 
> :lol:



3 day weekend!! have done 3 weeks of 5 day 12 hour days so i was looking forward to my 4 day weekends.

Not looking forward to this weekend though as i have a funeral to go to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/3/13)

go baked


----------



## Cocko (19/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> \
> 
> Regardless, all other Tool albums are leagues behind the majesty of Lateralus.




Still Aenima is awesome ****... listen again.

Re-arrange the tracks of Lateralus in to the Fibonacci sequence and you will will find the album flows flawlessly... just sayin.


----------



## Fish13 (19/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> go baked


to dangerous to drive a forklift baked....


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Cocko said:


> Still Aenima is awesome ****... listen again.
> 
> Re-arrange the tracks of Lateralus in to the Fibonacci sequence and you will will find the album flows flawlessly... just sayin.



Mind Blown


----------



## chunckious (20/3/13)

Those tricky devils.


----------



## chunckious (20/3/13)

NP.......Kvelertak.
If these guys screamed in broken English, they could release their own wine or something.


----------



## sponge (20/3/13)

Cocko said:


> Still Aenima is awesome ****... listen again.
> 
> Re-arrange the tracks of Lateralus in to the Fibonacci sequence and you will will find the album flows flawlessly... just sayin.



 the full album as the 'holy gift' arrangement.

I've listened to it a few times before that way and I will admit, I think it makes for an even better album.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/13)

I disagree, & think it's tool fanbois getting excited about nothing.

disposition/reflection/triad shouldn't be split up, neither should eon blue / the patient - they've always played them as one sequence/piece live.


----------



## chunckious (20/3/13)

Danny stated that the album was was built around one song - disposition/reflection/triad.


----------



## sponge (20/3/13)

Disposition/reflection/triad I agree shouldn't be split up, similarly with eon blue and patient, which is where I think the downfall of that theory is.

I think my main preference with it is the transition between schism, ticks and leeches and lateralus.

That may or may not be because those are incredible songs and hearing them in a row adds for an incredible experience for the ears and always excited me when they came on after each other.

Either way, its an incredible album none the less. For most listenings ive stuck to the original album, but don't mind a little mix up every now and again.


----------



## sp0rk (20/3/13)

I was listening to ZZ Top Live From Texas
but then all the talk about Tool made me swap over to the 10,000 Days Megamix
http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/10000+Days+Megamix/nXZn5?src=5


----------



## WarmBeer (20/3/13)

sponge said:


> I've listened to it a few times before that way and I will admit, I think it makes for an even better album.





Liam_snorkel said:


> disposition/reflection/triad shouldn't be split up, neither should eon blue / the patient





Chunkious said:


> Danny stated that the album was was built around one song


How I imagined today's thread:


----------



## sponge (21/3/13)

Well back to non-tool talk, I have been listening to orange goblin quite a bit of late.

I forget the names of the people who have mentioned them on here before, but thank you all.

Such a good old school rock feel to it, and really love the dirty vocals.


----------



## chunckious (21/3/13)

Best band @ SW2013......word.
There's something in the fog!!!


----------



## sponge (21/3/13)

They would have been one of the only bands I wouldve seen at this years SW. Pretty disappointed with the line up otherwise..

I really shouldve seen one of their side shows though. god dam.


----------



## chunckious (21/3/13)

Acid King - Busse Woods


----------



## tricache (22/3/13)

Dethklock - Dethalbum III :super:


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

Slow day at work. Listening through Yes - Close to the edge and King Crimson - In the court of the crimson king.

I might have to throw a couple of rush albums in and get my heavy dose of classic prog rock.

The title track of close to the edge has to be my favourite ever classic prog song.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/13)

sponge said:


> Slow day at work. Listening through Yes - Close to the edge and King Crimson - In the court of the crimson king.
> 
> I might have to throw a couple of rush albums in and get my heavy dose of classic prog rock.
> 
> The title track of close to the edge has to be my favourite ever classic prog song.


Prog On!, brother.

Ayreon still on high rotation at Chez WarmBeer. Don't think I'll need update this status for a while yet...


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Prog On!, brother.
> 
> Ayreon still on high rotation at Chez WarmBeer. Don't think I'll need update this status for a while yet...


I had (yet another) listen to the human equation earlier this week and still want something a little more from the album. Great album, don't get me wrong, but just needs some more progressive movements.

I havent listened to any of his other stuff though. Are there any albums you'd recommend?


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/13)

sponge said:


> <snip/> ... needs some more progressive movements.


A rock-opera double concept album. A dozen different vocalist playing aspects of the protagonists emotional state. Part of a 5-album post-apocalyptic science fiction epic (yeah, take that! Claudio Sanchez). A flute solo, a didgeridoo solo, and a bagpipe solo, FFS! What could possibly be more prog than that? 

Oh, you want more twangly guitars?


Listen again. It took me 6 goes to "get" it.


sponge said:


> I havent listened to any of his other stuff though. Are there any albums you'd recommend?


I've had a bit of a listen to _0101100_ (or whatever it's called). It's good, but maybe I just haven't listened to it enough, yet. 

I found Arjen's work through Akerfedt's appearance on _tHE_, as I'm a bit of an Opeth fanboi. Am yet to plow further through the back catalog.


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> A rock-opera double concept album. A dozen different vocalist playing aspects of the protagonists emotional state. Part of a 5-album post-apocalyptic science fiction epic (yeah, take that! Claudio Sanchez). A flute solo, a didgeridoo solo, and a bagpipe solo, FFS! What could possibly be more prog than that?
> 
> Oh, you want more twangly guitars?
> 
> ...


I do admit that it's a big, bold album with a great story to it, but I like my progressive music to have timing and key changes as well. The added solo's are definitely an interesting twist, very much in line with older prog music such as focus, but due to the chaotic concept of the album and the different layers/parts, I just found it lacking a little interest musically. 

The musicians he got on the album are incredible musicians, there's no doubting that, but I think it just needed a little more prog and a little less rock opera.

As I said though, still a great album, and that's just my take on it. Everyone will have their opinions. For example, I think dream theater got it preeeeetty spot on with scenes from a memory, with a similar style of concept album, but also had the chaotic musical backing to help it along.

I will have some more listens through it though, because just as when I first listened to the mars volta, they took me a few listens to before I became hooked. Now I can't stop listening to them.

I will admit, I never got into opeth - mainly due to the vocals. Real good musicians though...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

Enoch


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/13)

sponge said:


> ... I never got into opeth - mainly due to the vocals...


Harsh vocals are a little like Pegging:
First up, it's a bit scary and painful,
Then you get used to it, it's still a little uncomfortable, but you can see the promise of what's to come
A few more times and the rawness and power overwhelms your senses
Finally you start to crave it, and wouldn't have it any other way

Edit: I, umm, a word


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

And for that very reason, I will not get into harsh vocals :lol:





But quite a few of the bands I listen to have harsh vocals.... I might have to tell the mrs the good/bad news.


----------



## bum (23/3/13)

Jean Grae - Dust Ruffle

Kinda pissed Cake or Death isn't out yet but this'll do 'til it drops.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/3/13)

The latest Wardruna.


----------



## chunckious (24/3/13)

Mob Rules!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/3/13)

Hey sponge, no harsh vocals on the latest Opeth album.


----------



## manticle (24/3/13)

Melvins: Gluey Porch Treatments


----------



## Wolfman (24/3/13)

The smith street band- sunshine and technology.


----------



## sponge (25/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hey sponge, no harsh vocals on the latest Opeth album.


Interestinggg... I may have to have a listen to it. Is that the heritage album?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/3/13)

Yep. It's a cool album, not remotely metal. Great 1/2 dirty guitar tone, and some adrian belew style solos.


----------



## Ivonavich (25/3/13)

This morning is chilled out and Im currently playing Jamie Cullum discography....


----------



## tricache (25/3/13)

Got all my Baroness albums playing this morning...helping with the weekend induced hangover :wacko:


----------



## chunckious (25/3/13)

Clagg - Let the Galaxy Burn......mmm Galaxy.


----------



## Bizier (26/3/13)

Blackalicious - Swan Lake

Classic


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/3/13)

Meanwhile in Estonia....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2dllo85ZSUk


----------



## WarmBeer (28/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Meanwhile in Estonia....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2dllo85ZSUk


I just dropped 5 I.Q. thanks to that.


----------



## sponge (28/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I just dropped 5 I.Q. thanks to that.


I'm in excess of that at the moment, so may have to have a listen when I get home.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/3/13)

view it full screen for best results.


----------



## sponge (28/3/13)

Just having a listen to an album I recently obtained...

For the love of art and the making - beyond twilight.

Not a bad album thus far at all (only 8 songs in out of 43...) Reminds me of a mix between dream theater, periphery and symphony x.

All songs are between 10sec and 2min long and essentially just make up one album length song. Quite interesting.


----------



## bowie in space (29/3/13)

Blood on the Tracks - Bob Dylan


----------



## Judanero (30/3/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnS0HitDpJU


----------



## tricache (3/4/13)

Angelspit - Hello My Name Is

Great album...stoked to have found this Aussie industrial band


----------



## bum (3/4/13)




----------



## Dave70 (4/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> view it full screen for best results.


_****_ you Bukowski.

I just acquired slight motor tic..


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/13)

Funky.

http://youtu.be/BMI4o0zc2XI


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/4/13)

epic


----------



## tricache (4/4/13)

Grooooooovy


----------



## Judanero (5/4/13)

Heard a DJ play the full version to end a set once. It was funny watching everyone regress...

May have had something to do with the biscuits though me thinks.


----------



## thedragon (6/4/13)

Pavement. World's third greatest band. Finally invested in the 1999 DVD slow century. Loving it. It may be a good concert, or it may be a brew-mance. Will let you know when I'm sober.


----------



## bum (6/4/13)

Interested in hearing who first and secomd might be.

(Big Pavement fan, btw)


----------



## thedragon (6/4/13)

Interestingly of all bands I relate best to pavement. Glad to hear that I'm not the only fan. 

But number one is radiohead and number two; placebo. 

Close fourth is our own you am I.. I've seen you am i play live more than any other band, and hope to see many times more.


----------



## bum (6/4/13)

Dude.

Placebo?

I can no longer take part in this conversation.


----------



## thedragon (7/4/13)

You're not the first person to give me a hard time about placebo. Ideology aside, a great band.


----------



## bum (7/4/13)

They are EASILY more politically defensible than musically.


----------



## bum (7/4/13)

That's me not taking part in the conversation, btw.


----------



## manticle (9/4/13)

Swans are dead. Currently yr pp: 

Feel like all my music is on a slow loop, not only because I listen to swans on a regular basis but because I listen to swans on a regular basis.


----------



## sponge (10/4/13)

Back to the old faithful. Protest the hero - kezia.

Easily my favourite prog (and possibly all-time favourite) album.


----------



## chunckious (10/4/13)

Queensryche - Redemption.


----------



## Bizier (11/4/13)

Camp Lo - Black Hollywood
El-P - Cancer 4 Cure

I got both albums this week. I am a massive fan of both acts, I am instantly impressed with Camp Lo's (some great, some OK), but I keep measuring El-P's releases against Fantastic Damage, which is probably my favourite album in history - big call. I am finding the C4C release not instantly appealing, which is the same as Fan Dam, but I doubt it will grow on me that much. I guess I just like my angsty music to be properly angry.


----------



## Bizier (11/4/13)

Classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wIyT3JTBdco


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

FM Haivala.

hip hop beats with death/gutteral vocals.

its ******* awful.

https://soundcloud.com/fmhaivala/hard-life


----------



## chunckious (11/4/13)

Denouncement Pyre......this Saturday. Uurrgghh!!!!


----------



## bum (11/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> FM Haivala.
> 
> hip hop beats with death/gutteral vocals.
> 
> ...


Ahaha. Holy shit.


----------



## manticle (11/4/13)

UEFA cup wrap up


----------



## Bizier (12/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> FM Haivala.
> 
> hip hop beats with death/gutteral vocals.
> 
> ...


That is dreadful.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

I've been listening to dean can dance all day.


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/13)

Devin Townsend - Contain Us
it's a 2 disc set of the b sides and demos from the sessions for Ki, Addicted!, Deconstruction and Ghost
pretty darn good (kicking myself i didn't buy the boxed set  )


----------



## WarmBeer (12/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've been listening to dean can dance all day.


One wrong letter can ruin your whole day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> One wrong letter can ruin your whole day.


haha shit, totally missed that.


----------



## sponge (12/4/13)

Dean's having too much fun to care about spelling mistakes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

new KEN Mode. its ******* sick

http://kenmode.bandcamp.com/album/entrench


----------



## Dave70 (12/4/13)

Nickelback..


Nah, not really.
http://youtu.be/Yy1uNVbujk0


----------



## Bizier (13/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> new KEN Mode. its ******* sick
> 
> http://kenmode.bandcamp.com/album/entrench


Thanks, love it.


----------



## chunckious (14/4/13)

Streaming Impious Baptism's new disc from HHB site.


----------



## Bizier (21/4/13)

Company Flow - Patriotism
Such a good track.


----------



## sponge (22/4/13)

Symphony X - Paradise lost


----------



## bum (22/4/13)

Beastwars - Blood Turns To Fire


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables


----------



## lukiferj (26/4/13)

Devin Townsend Project - EPICLOUD


----------



## Nick JD (26/4/13)

My new Electric 12 through a Vox AC15.

All Bunnings tassie oak with a walnut veneer. Rosewood fretboard (25" scale). That headstock was a mindfuck to make. Jingly jangly!


----------



## joshuahardie (26/4/13)

Wow, you made that guitar????

I am in awe.
What can I say but wow


----------



## tazman1967 (26/4/13)

Awesome axe, puts my el cheapo Ibenez to shame..


----------



## bum (26/4/13)

That headstock looks pretty pro, nick. Nice job.

I'm in Deja Vu and the music isn't Foo Fighters or Red Hot Chili Peppers. So whatever it is is awesome.

It's actually Portishead Dummy so it is also legitimately awesome.


----------



## Bizier (26/4/13)

Sweet work there Nick JD. How does it feel/sound?

I am on a contemporary west coast US hip hop bender, Madlib, Planet Asia, Rasco, Peanut Butter Wolf and associated acts.

I only found Damian Marley - Make it Bun Dem through Far Cry 3, I know it is cheesy, but I could keep it on repeat for hours.


----------



## Judanero (26/4/13)

+1 nice work Nick JD!


Bizier-While ago you posted Camp lo-say word, good track... never even heard of camp lo before that but pretty sweet. 

Remember when a mate showed me "umbrellas" by Peanut butter wolf, thinking "I've got the 'sample on vinyl", sure enough James Mason-sweet power, sitting on the shelf.. been a fan of PBW ever since.


----------



## Bizier (27/4/13)

In my opinion Camp Lo are one of the best duos to date. Their rhyme styles are complimentary and they're similarly matched, and importantly neither have gone and made a solo career which has snuffed both of their success. It is good to see them doing stuff with Pete Rock because it is going to be hip hop as f***.

Compare the following examples of their work nearly 15 years apart:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBoLTzva1IA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC24lKyAhEI

I acknowledge that "Swing" has another rapper on it, but it is so dope.


----------



## lukiferj (27/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> My new Electric 12 through a Vox AC15.
> 
> All Bunnings tassie oak with a walnut veneer. Rosewood fretboard (25" scale). That headstock was a mindfuck to make. Jingly jangly!


What pickups did you put in that?

edit: Looks great btw


----------



## Nick JD (27/4/13)

lukiferj said:


> What pickups did you put in that?
> 
> edit: Looks great btw


They're el cheapo chinese $14 the pair! Heh heh - sound pretty good considering. They're placeholders for a Gibson 490T and R, but TBH I might leave them in there.

It's my take on a Rickebacker 650, 'cept it has a wider nut and the strings round the right way (octaves on top). Volume for each pickup, blendable.

Still needs finishing - needed to make sure the headstock config worked.


----------



## lukiferj (27/4/13)

Nice. My old man was making electric 12 string guitars for a while but has moved onto acoustics and ukuleles now. I have 490T zebra in my favourite 12 string electric.

http://www.facebook.com/MattiUkuleles?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Nick JD (27/4/13)

lukiferj said:


> Nice. My old man was making electric 12 string guitars for a while but has moved onto acoustics and ukuleles now. I have 490T zebra in my favourite 12 string electric.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MattiUkuleles?ref=ts&fref=ts


Cool - lots of blackwood!


----------



## manticle (27/4/13)

bum said:


> Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables


**** yes


----------



## Bizier (27/4/13)

Take a good track and make it different, if not better, then equal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQ2uLtttps


----------



## bum (28/4/13)

Seeing some shit band called Scotdrakula and they are the worst shit that exists.


----------



## black_labb (28/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> My new Electric 12 through a Vox AC15.
> 
> All Bunnings tassie oak with a walnut veneer. Rosewood fretboard (25" scale). That headstock was a mindfuck to make. Jingly jangly!


I remember seeing what looked like some magnet wire in the background of one of your photos, did you wind those pickups yourself or was it completely unrelated?

I've build about 4 guitars/bass guitars, but have had 4 more sitting part way done. I haven't been involved in music much lately and It's a lot of work when I have more pressing projects. I have too many hobbies.


----------



## bum (28/4/13)

bum said:


> Seeing some shit band called Scotdrakula and they are the worst shit that exists.


King Tuff ended up being okay but not worth sitting through that other shit for.


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/13)

Finally tracked down Bourne Ultimatum on DVD and we watched the series over the weekend.

Now I can't get fecking Moby out of my brain, go to sleep, wake up,

Oh baby Oh baby then it fell apart......

aaarrggghhhh


----------



## tricache (1/5/13)

Just Tool's Lateralus being played by an 8 piece Koto Ensemble


----------



## brettprevans (1/5/13)

tricache said:


> Just Tool's Lateralus being played by an 8 piece Koto Ensemble


anyone else want to get thwir swords out and watch ninja films. Thats awsome. Works so well. Will have to go throw the album on now.


----------



## Nick JD (1/5/13)

black_labb said:


> I remember seeing what looked like some magnet wire in the background of one of your photos, did you wind those pickups yourself or was it completely unrelated?
> 
> I've build about 4 guitars/bass guitars, but have had 4 more sitting part way done. I haven't been involved in music much lately and It's a lot of work when I have more pressing projects. I have too many hobbies.


I occasionally get the pickup winder and the 42AWG out. Haven't for a while. Fiddly.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/5/13)

For those of you who can't handle the "growl".


----------



## lukiferj (1/5/13)

Looking forward to this album

http://pitchfork.com/reviews/tracks/15371-palms-patagonia/


----------



## black_labb (1/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> I occasionally get the pickup winder and the 42AWG out. Haven't for a while. Fiddly.


i used to wind my pickups on a big old lathe, talk about overkill. It is quite fiddly but often worth it.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/5/13)

I am very much enjoying two bands that I've only come across recently:
Pallbearer
A Storm of Light


----------



## Handsome Jake (3/5/13)

Pallbearer? Tool? Dead Kennedys?

Turns out brewers have great taste in music, too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

Jeff Hanneman died of liver failure last night. no real shocks there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhTmhykBiuo


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

Haven't listened to it yet but eagerly awaiting Tool's Take 5 on Triple J this morning


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/13)

tricache said:


> Just Tool's Lateralus being played by an 8 piece Koto Ensemble



That's epic.
just needs more Carey.

http://youtu.be/kAlcvIcjFI4


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> That's epic.
> just needs more Carey.
> 
> http://youtu.be/kAlcvIcjFI4


Those two mixed together would be epic...hmmmm *opens two browser tabs and plays both videos together*


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

That actually sounds pretty epic...took me a while to match up but very very cool!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

This is what you want mate: http://www.youtubedoubler.com/


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is what you want mate: http://www.youtubedoubler.com/


Thanks!

But it then gave me an example with one of the videos being this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqFD-INbxOo#!

:blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

that's ******* awesome


----------



## lukiferj (3/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeff Hanneman died of liver failure last night. no real shocks there.


It's still shitty news...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

yep.


----------



## chunckious (3/5/13)

Hell Awaits


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Hey Johnny Depp.


----------



## Bizier (3/5/13)

The wig that I want you to dye


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeff Hanneman died of liver failure last night. no real shocks there.


From a spider bite, though? That's a lil' bit Spanish Inquisition-esque.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

Capsule - A. 
http://capsule.bandcamp.com/
It's bloody great. Previous album No Ghost is ******* excellent too. I've been listening to it pretty regularly for a year or two


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Whoa.

Is the other record a bit, um, longer though?


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/13)

Ahhhh the ******* spider bite. Really? I love slayer as well, but really? Like liver failure wasn't a result of playing in ******* Slayer for the last 3 decades, and priding themselves on being huge ex-football playing, heineken swilling boofheads...yea, it was the spider...no worries...

That's no offence to jeff etc etc, but the FB outpouring of bullshit makes me queasy...


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

I just heard some shit on the radio after reading this thread. Is the spider thing not legit?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

That thing nearly ******* ate him alive, check out the scars on his arm in recent photos. But anyway Bum his liver was pickled to start with, the medication was the nail in the coffin apparently.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

bum said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Is the other record a bit, um, longer though?



yes.


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

I'll have to purchase it from the torrent shop, methinks.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

That's what I did.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/5/13)

Unsane - Scrape

the video is mostly people losing bark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dy7Cg36qfY


----------



## lukiferj (4/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Unsane - Scrape
> 
> the video is mostly people losing bark


Man, saw these dudes play in the basement of 4ZZZ about 15 years ago. There was only me and about 10 other people. Awesome.


----------



## mrTbeer (4/5/13)

Slayer yesterday. RIP Jeff.
Today Daft Punk, tonight who knows?


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

Horrorpops: Kiss Kiss Kill Kill


----------



## Fish13 (4/5/13)

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

Finntroll: Solsaagan


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

And Melvins: Talking Horse.

Lyrics are all topsy turvy.


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

usual for me - Swans - I want to be your dog


----------



## jlm (4/5/13)

Good version...Creepy
Kvelertak's Meir has been pretty much on constant rotation here since it came out.......Sounds like Turbonegro decided there would be more cash in black metal after they released Ass Cobra in the mid 90's and went down that road.
Also have been bringing the mosh to my sleepy part of Tas with Nails' Abandon All Life:

Read a track by track review of the album which, after a short passage of homo-erotic Tolkein fan fiction, described the above as the sound of Ents hatefucking. I concur.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/5/13)

jlm said:


> Read a track by track review of the album which, after a short passage of homo-erotic Tolkein fan fiction, described the above as the sound of Ents hatefucking. I concur.


Are you in Sales? You really should be in Sales.


----------



## jlm (5/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Are you in Sales? You really should be in Sales.


"Hi, my name's James and I'm here today to talk to you about the broad and exciting genres of punk rock and metal. But not the stuff you like, 'cause all that sucks. Now let's get started with some of my favourite acts......."

Is that any good?

So Black Flag have released their first music in dickety-two years. Surprisingly it doesn't suck. I mean, its not that great either but considering some of the sonic turds Greg Ginn put down post, and lets be frank, during Flag's time I'm pleasantly surprised.
http://dropcards.com/blackflag/content/index.php

You do have to hand over an email address to listen so I'm expecting to be spammed with crazy old cat man Ginn's cat refuge info at any moment.


----------



## dago001 (5/5/13)

manticle said:


> usual for me - Swans - I want to be your dog


Enjoyed that. Went and pulled out the original and got a buzz from Iggy. Both as good as each other. Same but different.


----------



## manticle (5/5/13)

Tomahawk: God Hates a Coward


----------



## Cocko (5/5/13)

manticle said:


> Tomahawk: God Hates a Coward



Why is Mike Patton so obsessed with mics and Oh, now I will sing through this one! I have done an audio engineering course and I can tell you its over the top.

I went to Bungle on their Disco Valante tour and he had a table of mics laid out to sing through....

Not dismissing his artistic integrity to deliver his music etc but ****.... WHY? Mike, WHY?
And if you dont know, he likes shitting in random places!

just sayin...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/13)

It's easier than flicking between patches.


----------



## Mardoo (6/5/13)

manticle said:


> Tomahawk: God Hates a Coward



How the feck have I gone through life and missed Tomahawk???????! Oarsome.


----------



## Cocko (6/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It's easier than flicking between patches.



Yeah, I guess....


----------



## tricache (6/5/13)

ohGr - miNUS


----------



## raven19 (7/5/13)

Device - self titled album, features Disturbed's lead singer Dave Draiman.

Worth a listen if you enjoy Disturbed's music.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/13)

does he do the _ow-a-a-a-ah!_ thing?


----------



## joshuahardie (7/5/13)

I have heard the first Device single.... pretty good, very Disturbed 2.0 which for a fan like me is good. I am looking forward to listening to more


----------



## tricache (7/5/13)

QOTSA's new one...I actually like it and the video is slightly weird :lol:


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Cocko said:


> Why is Mike Patton so obsessed with mics and Oh, now I will sing through this one! I have done an audio engineering course and I can tell you its over the top.
> 
> I went to Bungle on their Disco Valante tour and he had a table of mics laid out to sing through....
> 
> ...


2 possibilities that I can think of:

Different effects on each one (most obvious and what I've seen various performers do)

If the sound is the same or very similar through both then I would presume it's just performance related (eg looks cool rather than is cool, adds a bit of drama, etc).

Never been a huge Mike Patton fan (did once cook him Pigeon when I worked as a chef) but I do like bits and pieces of his stuff and think his influence on music generally is pretty great and I agree with him about wolfmother.

NP: Another cover - this time Coil: Tainted Love (featuring Mark Almond):


----------



## tricache (8/5/13)

manticle said:


> 2 possibilities that I can think of:
> 
> Different effects on each one (most obvious and what I've seen various performers do)
> 
> ...



Far out I get a full on Kubrick vibe from that...thats awesome!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/13)

Om.

they're on tour here this week (Brisbane tonight) and I can'g go, too much uni work to do. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71umk27fq7A


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/13)

I farking love advaitic (love the first two also, but I have been giving advaitic a thrashing all week...that and dopesmoker out of nostaligia).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/13)

I arrived late to the sleep/om party a couple of years ago & god is good was the first album I heard... so I guess I discovered their albums in reverse. It's like the gift that kept on giving.

EDIT: their 'new' drummer was on 4ZZZ today for a pretty decent length interview.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/13)

Do you dig HOF? Took me ages to come to that party, but ******* love them now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/13)

I haven't given them a go for a while, and definitely felt like I was missing something when I did. I think it was the vocals that put me off.


----------



## Camo6 (8/5/13)

Big fan of Mike Patton and a lot of his work. Really enjoyed his participation in Lovage- music to make love to your old lady by.
I still think he's one fucked up unit tho


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Om.
> 
> they're on tour here this week (Brisbane tonight) and I can'g go, too much uni work to do.


Going to see them tomorrow in Sydney. Second time around for me. Wish I'd seen them with Hakius on drums though. That guy's drumming with Sleep and early Om is probably my favourite drumming of the modern era.


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

tricache said:


> Far out I get a full on Kubrick vibe from that...thats awesome!


Directed by Peter Christopherson, one of the founding band members.

Enjoyed that lovage track camo. Made me feel slightly funny in the trouser department.

And becaause of that, I'm now listening to Elysian Fields and the funny feeling remains.







Do you think she could have something to do with it?


----------



## treefiddy (8/5/13)

Headphones on. Lying down with beer in hand.

Where did 20 minutes just go?! The beer is not even finished!


----------



## Camo6 (8/5/13)

manticle said:


> Directed by Peter Christopherson, one of the founding band members.
> 
> Enjoyed that lovage track camo. Made me feel slightly funny in the trouser department.
> 
> ...



Yeah that Jennifer Charles has a smoking hot voice. Didn't realise the rest of her was too. Ooooh yeeaah.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/13)

treefiddy said:


> Headphones on. Lying down with beer in hand.
> 
> Where did 20 minutes just go?! The beer is not even finished!



That was awesome


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

Elysian fields has made me go all soft and reminiscent.

NP: Mazzy Star: Fade into You



I used to listen to a lot of music with female writers and vocals - Mazzy/Hope sandoval, Miranda Sex Garden, Loreena McKennit, Cocteau twins, Love spirals downwards, Kristin Hersh/throwing muses, PJ Harvey, Diamanda Galas to name a few.

A lot of the music I listen to has sparse or no vocals so the gender of the maker can become unknown and/or irrelevant but I realise I do still have a great fondness for good female vocals.


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

As a follow up to the fantastic coil version of Tainted Love, I thought I'd link to one of the worst most spurious versions of both that and of someone who is unfortunately closely associated with industrial music/culture in many people's minds.

I do not, (and I emphasize the do and not) have any interest in this kind of music beyond how incredibly shit it is and how it completely misrepresents a culture and history in which I have an interest. I offer you the Tooheys platinum version of industrial music;


----------



## manticle (9/5/13)

Just so I can post in this thread for the 50 millionth time: Current 93 - A sad sadness song.

Not the biggest current 93 fan which is mainly due to the annoying vocals in most songs but in this song there is a guest vocalist (or an effect that makes the lead vocalist sound female and much better than usual)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/13)

The new Dillinger escape plan album has leaked. Yiew, this will wake me up


----------



## tricache (9/5/13)

manticle said:


> As a follow up to the fantastic coil version of Tainted Love, I thought I'd link to one of the worst most spurious versions of both that and of someone who is unfortunately closely associated with industrial music/culture in many people's minds.
> 
> I do not, (and I emphasize the do and not) have any interest in this kind of music beyond how incredibly shit it is and how it completely misrepresents a culture and history in which I have an interest. I offer you the Tooheys platinum version of industrial music;



Tooheys platinum version of industrial music!!! LOVE IT!!! I used to love stirring up all the "hardcore" industrial people when I was in school who thought Manson was the father of goth and industrial music...yet none of them had heard of Skinny Puppy or even Ministry!! What was wrong with these people!!


----------



## Bizier (9/5/13)

I was listening to Led Zepplin - How Many More Times, which prompted me to look into Albert King - The Hunter. I ended up looking at this, which I never knew existed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORFU3AD3N_Y

ED: And this because of the one above:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Deb-LFMu9so


----------



## manticle (10/5/13)

tricache said:


> Tooheys platinum version of industrial music!!! LOVE IT!!! I used to love stirring up all the "hardcore" industrial people when I was in school who thought Manson was the father of goth and industrial music...yet none of them had heard of Skinny Puppy or even Ministry!! What was wrong with these people!!


The last thing I want to do is get all music snobby on people - music moves and shifts and changes and evolves like all parts of culture and I have got into bands that are seminal in various genres much more recently than might be expected if I were super cool and knew everything all the time. People can still like tchaichovsky now even if they weren't at his first performance though right?

However it is the absolute disparity between the cultural intention of so many things that makes me cringe when the cheap shitty (or other times over intellectualised) versions become what people solely know and associate. Industrial music, jazz, punk, beer and cider have all had it happen to them.

Hell even early black metal is so different in its intentions to a lot of the 2nd wave Scandinavian stuff (and beyond). Don't want to stop evolution of culture - just not forget the wheres, whys, wherefores and whos especially if they're going to be replaced by gaffe. Good shit happens. People get hold of it, jump on the bandwagon and make shit stuff with a vague link. Then people forget the relevance or origins of the link and see the shit as the thing. Plato would roll in his grave.


----------



## Bizier (10/5/13)

manticle said:


> People can still like tchaichovsky now even if they weren't at his first performance though right?


I was not only there, I bootlegged that shit.


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/13)

tricache said:


> Tooheys platinum version of industrial music!!! LOVE IT!!! I used to love stirring up all the "hardcore" industrial people when I was in school who thought Manson was the father of goth and industrial music...yet none of them had heard of Skinny Puppy or even Ministry!! What was wrong with these people!!


Y'all got me feelin' all nostalgic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mqvQOACorAY


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

_Sous le dôme épais _
Or The flower duet in boring english. 



Stunning

http://youtu.be/Vf42IP__ipw


----------



## tricache (10/5/13)

Dave70 said:


> _Sous le dôme épais _
> Or The flower duet in boring english.
> 
> 
> ...


*shivers* that is epic...wish I was listening to it on a big home stereo and not my laptop at work


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The new Dillinger escape plan album has leaked. Yiew, this will wake me up


well I've been listening to it constantly for two days & it's pretty great. I want to post the 2nd last track 'crossburner' but I can't.

Here's something awesome from another album instead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-GbyvP5aFo


----------



## Lecterfan (11/5/13)

manticle said:


> The last thing I want to do is get all music snobby on people - music moves and shifts and changes and evolves like all parts of culture and I have got into bands that are seminal in various genres much more recently than might be expected if I were super cool and knew everything all the time. People can still like tchaichovsky now even if they weren't at his first performance though right?
> 
> However it is the absolute disparity between the cultural intention of so many things that makes me cringe when the cheap shitty (or other times over intellectualised) versions become what people solely know and associate. Industrial music, jazz, punk, beer and cider have all had it happen to them.
> 
> Hell even early black metal is so different in its intentions to a lot of the 2nd wave Scandinavian stuff (and beyond). Don't want to stop evolution of culture - just not forget the wheres, whys, wherefores and whos especially if they're going to be replaced by gaffe. Good shit happens. People get hold of it, jump on the bandwagon and make shit stuff with a vague link. Then people forget the relevance or origins of the link and see the shit as the thing. Plato would roll in his grave.


**** Plato, you're not talking forms, you're talking authenticity - check Heidegger's 'The Origin of the Work of Art'.

edit - that is me completely agreeing by the way. Curse this lack of non-verbal communication - my inflection was whimsical with a hint of grimness (must come with all conversations around authenticity in art as it can be misinterpreted as having fascistic overtones). :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (12/5/13)

Alice in Chains - MTV Unplugged.

Dirty junkie music but **** rad.


----------



## tricache (13/5/13)

Just Commander Chris Hadfield singing Space Oddity from the ISS...what a age we live in...my mind is still blown away at things like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KaOC9danxNo


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/13)

Raging Speedhorn FTW.


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

PJ harvey: to bring you my love


----------



## Bizier (20/5/13)

I just got Refused - Fan the Flames of Discontent the other day (after nearly twenty years). I did buy Shape of Punk when it came out though. But I spent the morning commute home from night shift listening to that earlier one, which I have not heard for years. Good times, not good for going to sleep though.


----------



## tricache (20/5/13)

Anamanaguchi!!!


----------



## Mardoo (20/5/13)

Perfect gray rainy day music from the Kraftwerk

http://youtu.be/tf8YCZndo84


----------



## chunckious (21/5/13)

New Queensryche.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=190173


----------



## manticle (22/5/13)

Rowland S Howard: Pop Crimes (album)

Here's the first two songs: I know a girl called Jonny



Shut me down


----------



## Proffs (22/5/13)

Argh, can't do sh*t on an iPhone. Anyway, loving the new Dillinger escape plan record. Especially "nothing's funny" for some reason. Links not included (see first sentence).


----------



## manticle (22/5/13)

Mazzy Star: Bells Ring


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/13)

Proffs said:


> Argh, can't do sh*t on an iPhone. Anyway, loving the new Dillinger escape plan record. Especially "nothing's funny" for some reason. Links not included (see first sentence).


Great album hey. The 2nd last track "crossburner" is my "**** yeah" moment, the vocals are great.
youtube audio quality isn't the best.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO79jXRgYoc


----------



## Proffs (23/5/13)

Great album hey. The 2nd last track "crossburner" is my "**** yeah" moment, the vocals are great.
youtube audio quality isn't the best.

Yeah mate, Greg puciato has pretty much become my all time favourite frontman. Seen em live a couple of times and holy hell; crazy. Just the intensity and danger he brings. Even on their records you can hear it in his voice. Unpredictable madman.

Ps to myself: stop posting on this site after enjoying the fruits of this site. :/


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

Angels of Light: Not here, not now


----------



## manticle (24/5/13)

Nostalgic atm.

Cure: piggy in the mirror.


----------



## bum (24/5/13)

Never heard that one. Sounds like tonnes of their songs but with a finger dragging the record. Even his voice is lower.

Been listening to Wish a bit lately (I know, it isn't the cred-iest of their records). For the _longest_ time I couldn't even listen to anything of theirs that wasn't Disintegration so baby-steps and all that.

Disintegration is ******* amazing though.


----------



## manticle (24/5/13)

I reckon wish was the last of their good albums. I rate it anyway. Might have had to do with the fact that I was in Yr 11 at the time it was released and went to see them live for that tour and a girl I ended going out with for two years gave me a kiss at the show etc, etc.

Teenage romantic memories.

Disintegration, the Top and Pornography are the standout three for me but I like and own everything from their first through to wish. They lost it a bit after that (or went a direction I didn't like, more accurately - they don't owe me shit and they gave me a lot nonetheless) but I have very fond memories of a great deal of their stuff.


----------



## seamad (26/5/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KaOC9danxNo#


----------



## Mardoo (26/5/13)

Dn I'm turning into one of those nostalgic old farts. 

FEAR - the band that trolled its audience

I heard a story once that FEAR advertised a show in a skinhead 'zine and then had the LA Gay Men's Chorus open the show, and then stood there on stage ridiculing the skins for hating gays. 

http://youtu.be/jQKkV3Fie5c


----------



## petesbrew (27/5/13)

DAFT PUNK - Random Access Memories.

Perfection.


----------



## tricache (28/5/13)

petesbrew said:


> DAFT PUNK - Random Access Memories.
> 
> Perfection.


I still think it sounds like a 70s airport lounge soundtrack...I think I need to listen to it more and maybe it will grow on me


----------



## bum (28/5/13)

Kongh - Sole Creation


----------



## bromeo (28/5/13)

petesbrew said:


> DAFT PUNK - Random Access Memories.
> 
> Perfection.


It is unreal how they can keep making such high quality stuff!!


----------



## bum (28/5/13)

Putting out the same album 3 times in a row might be a good way to achieve that...

Homework was awesome though.


----------



## GuyQLD (28/5/13)

I have mixed feelings about the new Daft Punk album. So much hype it's hard to know if it's actually good or I'm just being told it's good and I need to catch up. Couple of the tracks have been great but there's a couple that just leave me with a weird empty feeling like I want to like it... but I just can't.


----------



## petesbrew (28/5/13)

I must say I'm not a huge fan of Daft Punk. I find a lot of their cd's I press skip a lot.
This one just speaks to me though. I love the laid back, 70's elevator airport lounge feel.

Reminds me of Air - Moon Safari (actually I'm gonna put that on the playlist at work tomorrow morning).

Going off on a tangent. These guys did a great soundtrack for the Tron Legacy movie. I recently found they did a Tron Uprising animated series (kinda like what they did with Clone Wars). I've been addicted to this series. Bloody awesome detail into the Tron universe.


----------



## tricache (29/5/13)

petesbrew said:


> I must say I'm not a huge fan of Daft Punk. I find a lot of their cd's I press skip a lot.
> This one just speaks to me though. I love the laid back, 70's elevator airport lounge feel.
> 
> Reminds me of Air - Moon Safari (actually I'm gonna put that on the playlist at work tomorrow morning).
> ...


The Tron animated series is pretty awesome!

I think Daft Punk are great, I love there earlier stuff and I still love the animated film/music video? they did/soundtrack/ect Interstella 5555


----------



## tricache (29/5/13)

Got up way too early this morning...have a bit of Dio cranked to keep me going this morning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRupKpQvrmI#!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/5/13)

Looking forward to this album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4sMh3he1QY


----------



## philmud (29/5/13)

Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation

It's drowning out an annoying colleague & probably saving her from being told to **** off.


----------



## manticle (29/5/13)

Melvins: Boris


----------



## bullsneck (29/5/13)

Here's what I'm listening to...


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/5/13)

New Dillinger escape plan and horse the band


----------



## WarmBeer (29/5/13)

bullsneck said:


> Here's what I'm listening to...
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3746.JPG


Rockin' that tuba, oompah-boy!


----------



## Bizier (29/5/13)

Was listening to Hawkwind Master of the Universe in the car on the way home. You can't half tell where Maynard James Keenan got his sound from.


----------



## tricache (30/5/13)

Bizier said:


> Was listening to Hawkwind Master of the Universe in the car on the way home. You can't half tell where Maynard James Keenan got his sound from.


I dig it!! First time I have heard it (or of them for that matter)

Big Tool fan too so that kind of stuff I really get into.


----------



## philmud (30/5/13)

Lovage - Music to make love to your old lady by

Mike Patton at his sleazy best


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/13)

http://youtu.be/Io2Cl1u5gmU


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

More Melvins - again from their nice thick, sludgy Bullhead



Rowland S Howard: Autoluminescent


----------



## manticle (30/5/13)

Bittova/Vaclavek: Vzpominka

Great album that this is from (bile inferno)



.


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/13)

Bit of dub last few days

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=585UWP0cNJE


----------



## Bizier (31/5/13)

Dig that man!

The older I get, the more I realise how much good music proceeds us. I have been getting right into Lee Perry and Augustus Pablo, and I only really know of Tubby as an associated act, but really he is totally instrumental to the kind of dub I like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fanxnVtLg4g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8TsTfyOhM
A cool re-vamp of a song I would otherwise not listen to


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/13)

Some good tracks for sure. 

Lee Perry, Augustus Pablo, King Tubby, Prince Jammy, Scientist and Mad Professor are all my favorites in the dub world, and pretty much shaped dub. Man, Augustus Pablo's Rockers Meet King Tubby Inna Fire House is one of my longtime favorite albums. 

Funny, Punk and dub were the first musics I fell in love with after being raised on classical and jazz and they're still right up there today. 

http://youtu.be/u_w0u_LzIQ4


----------



## Bizier (31/5/13)

I am also on a massive Serge Gainsbourg bender. I seriously think he was touched by an alien at birth. All I can think about, when I was a teenager listening to hip hop my mother told me to listen to him and I shrugged it off. Silly narrowminded boy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYh6mLNlC40
I mean how many acts would sound different without this? *cough* Portishead.
Who else follows an insane drum break with a banjo solo has it still sound like banging hip-hop?


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/13)

You have a point about the banjo! He IS a bit otherworldly.


----------



## manticle (1/6/13)

Angels of light


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/6/13)

Rwake. How have I not listened to this band until now? Great stuff. 

http://youtu.be/SXE2WbmznUU


----------



## WarmBeer (1/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Rwake. How have I not listened to this band until now? Great stuff.


Could it be because they have a shitty band name?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/6/13)

No worse than "Karnivool"..


----------



## Fat Bastard (1/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Rwake. How have I not listened to this band until now? Great stuff.


Fantastic band. Got their second album as a promo when I was writing reviews for a now defunct metal zine back in 2003 and have been a fan since. I don't think they've had a bad release. Still waiting to see the Slow Southern Steel doco the band were making a while back. Not sure if it ever got released or not.


----------



## chunckious (3/6/13)

Cinderella - Long Cold Winter.
You had to be there.........


----------



## T.T.B.Co (5/6/13)

An old fella like me Is into the Angels :super: which is good old classic ozzy rock. I like Watch the Red album :chug:


----------



## Mattress (5/6/13)

Morphine - Buena




Cure for Pain - one of the greatest albums ever!


----------



## Bizier (5/6/13)

RIP Mark Sandman. I still bring out Morphine a bit. They had a good thing while it lasted.


----------



## Mattress (5/6/13)

Bizier said:


> RIP Mark Sandman. I still bring out Morphine a bit. They had a good thing while it lasted.


I was lucky enough to see them live in Canberra, a few years ago now,
Billy Conway on drums
Dana Colley playing 2 Saxes at a time, one in each corner of his mouth
Mark Sandman playing a slide bass guitar with 2 strings on it.

They sounded great.
Definitely one of the best gigs I have been to.


----------



## philmud (6/6/13)

Waiting for the Miracle - Leonard Cohen


----------



## bum (6/6/13)

The Meanies - Televolution


----------



## chewy (6/6/13)

Had a bit of Fleetwoodmac during brewing today


----------



## bum (6/6/13)

Ufomammut - Idolum


----------



## Bizier (7/6/13)

Black Moon - Enta Da Stage.
Possibly the best hip hop album ever, though I say that a bit.


----------



## Fat Bastard (7/6/13)

bum said:


> Ufomammut - Idolum


This thread amazes me. But then again, the two heavy music forums I'm on have beer threads of exceptional quality too.

NP: Cathedral "Soul Sacrifice" EP.

[Video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqdHJeHxAzQ[/Video]


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/13)

Not to bad really for a 54 year old

 - quite classic really



Mind you it's not too hard if you only have to sing about four sentences.


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/6/13)

http://youtu.be/GmcX97Y3vE4


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/13)

Such a good band


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/6/13)

http://youtu.be/UeBFEanVsp4


----------



## Bizier (8/6/13)

I just got a crappy turntable and I am going through various op-shop vinyl. Right now I am listening to the magnum opus that is Ken Griffin - Happy Hammond Hits.

When I was in high school at the end of the Wyndham Scheme, I remember the incoming art curriculum made kids start to analyse works through a few basic "frames" e.g. cultural, historic, post-modern, whatever, it is like a little de Bono's thinking hats. I thoroughly use the fifth hip hop frame when checking these LPs.


----------



## bum (8/6/13)

I don't often listen to songs on repeat (or on YouTube) but I've been looping this one for maybe the last hour.



Feeling it tonight for some reason.


----------



## jlm (9/6/13)

^^^I'm gonna have to look them up.

I found this band (Colliseum)recently who I'm quite liking:



But today's brewday is really just going to be non stop Skeletonwitch:



Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## bum (9/6/13)

Today is about Space Witch.


----------



## manticle (9/6/13)

I keep posting the same shit but it's good.

Melvins with a deep, sludgy cover of a mediaeval hymn


----------



## bum (10/6/13)

I am having trouble reconciling the idea of taking myself seriously as a human-being while also enjoying the shit out of a band called "Belzebong".

http://belzebong.bandcamp.com/album/sonic-scapes-weedy-grooves

I bet their t-shirts are THE BEST.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## bum (11/6/13)

Obelyskkh - White Lightnin' is making the post-exam train trip home almost bearable.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/6/13)

let me ruin that for you https://soundcloud.com/todd-michael-raven/say-it-to-my-face-demo-rough


----------



## T.T.B.Co (12/6/13)

My Dad and my son ******* bickering :angry: My old man pisses me off when he torments my young bloke, who hates it too.

Bad Religion Punk rock song :beerbang: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm6_yrH-zKw


----------



## TNT650R (12/6/13)

ManOwaR


Dio
ACDC
Saxon
Grave Digger
Helloween
Gammaray
Slayer
Destruction
Iron Maiden
Bruce Sprigsteen
Johnny Cash
Ramones
Davide Van De Sfroos


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/13)

\m/


----------



## Lecterfan (12/6/13)

13.


----------



## Mattress (12/6/13)

Veronica - Elvis Costello

A song he wrote about his grandmother who developed dementia and ended up in a nursing home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zifeVbK8b-g


----------



## jlm (12/6/13)

Lecterfan said:


> 13.


The band? I dig the riffs but the front mans whole "I'm down on everything 'cause I've fucked everything up" vibe on every song wears thin quick with me. I'd like to give him a hug. Also the overdubbing of every vocal makes want to take that hug back.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/6/13)

jlm said:


> The band? I dig the riffs but the front mans whole "I'm down on everything 'cause I've fucked everything up" vibe on every song wears thin quick with me. I'd like to give him a hug. Also the overdubbing of every vocal makes want to take that hug back.


 I agree with you on that, but no I mean the latest Iommi/Butler release.


----------



## Proffs (12/6/13)

New Black Dahlia Murder out today! 

Thou shalt not bitter with galaxy.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_T_5KtgwYhc

Raped in hatred by vines of thorn! Yeaaaah!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/13)

Sick I know what I'll be listening to tomorrow


----------



## Proffs (12/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Sick I know what I'll be listening to tomorrow


Hey Liam, I've been getting fair into these local Brizzie boys lately too .

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AWakqR7dhbQ

The Schoenberg Automaton - A Stone Face of Piety


----------



## tricache (13/6/13)

I still cannot get the latest Queens of the Stone Age album out of the CD player...love it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/13)

yeah Proffs schoenberg are a great band, seen them a few times.


----------



## welly2 (13/6/13)

Currently into instrumental and post-rock so at the moment, I mostly have this on repeat:

pg.lost - terrain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsWGllNjohU


----------



## Bizier (14/6/13)

Bigg Jus - Black Mamba Serums v2.0

I am a big fan of El and Co Flow, but Jus' solo stuff does not get anywhere near the exposure, certainly because it is a lot less accessible. The first two tracks of this album have more real hip hop in them than most new popular MC's whole careers.

I am grateful that someone put them together, seeing as they are kinda one song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOdt0JfhCHk


----------



## Fat Bastard (15/6/13)

World War Weed demo by a bunch of 17 year olds who call themselves
War Bong. Wizardviolence is probably the best self proclaimed moniker for a heavy metal genre. Ever.
http://warbong.bandcamp.com//
Excellent!


----------



## Clutch (15/6/13)

Gatsby soundtrack.


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

Beanflipper - time of regret


----------



## seamad (15/6/13)

Dylan, Tempest.
"nothing can affect my voice, it's so bad "
bit of a dylan tragic, loving this sitting in front of the fire sipping a tripel.


----------



## lukiferj (16/6/13)

Proffs said:


> Hey Liam, I've been getting fair into these local Brizzie boys lately too .
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AWakqR7dhbQ
> 
> The Schoenberg Automaton - A Stone Face of Piety


Awesome!


----------



## Mardoo (16/6/13)

Whole afternoon of doo-wop. Hittin' the sweet spot. Must try it while I'm brewing some time!. 

http://youtu.be/v8PhP3yIlRw


----------



## bowie in space (18/6/13)

seamad said:


> Dylan, Tempest.
> "nothing can affect my voice, it's so bad "
> bit of a dylan tragic, loving this sitting in front of the fire sipping a tripel.


I too am a total Dylan tragic. I must say I thought the album was a tad under par compared to his last four albums, but nonetheless still damn good. I've been flogging John Wesley Harding and also the I'm not there soundtrack.


----------



## bum (18/6/13)

bowie in space said:


> 've been flogging John Wesley Harding


DASFFS http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72910-changing-member-title/


----------



## bowie in space (18/6/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I agree with you on that, but no I mean the latest Iommi/Butler release.


Good call. Ozzy is there for show and tell, however, it wouldn't be possible to replicate that classic Sabbath sound without him. The riffs are sick, Butler's lyrics are dark and Rick Rubin's producing has breathed life into a twisted set of haunting and heavy themes and sounds.

I couldn't quite believe what I was hearing, considering it is 2013 and these guys are 65 years old!


----------



## bum (19/6/13)

Beastwars - Blood Becomes Fire is DESTROYING my train trip home.


----------



## manticle (19/6/13)

Dire Straits: Hand in Hand


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/6/13)

some afrobeat to start the day

http://www.mixcloud.com/TheDawgster/more-bread-for-the-people/


----------



## Lecterfan (20/6/13)

manticle said:


> Beanflipper - time of regret


Great guys and one of the best live acts I've seen.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

new Gorguts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Vk7nb-idmdI


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/6/13)

If you don't like (or can't spell) Lynyrd Skynyrd, I can not take your musical opinion seriously.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrmIkdO4s0o[/VIDEO]


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/6/13)

Fuzzed out Biker Doom anyone?
[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqUdasoxNGs[/VIDEO]


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuzzed out Biker Doom anyone?
> [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqUdasoxNGs[/VIDEO]


Haven't listened to all of it but it gets a preemptive "like". Nice.

Lil' high tempo for Doom but, innit?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

Haha. This reminds me. A few years ago they headlined a gig here, and some chick who walked in late was getting upset about paying "thirty bucks for a paramore rip-off band". What a ******* idiot.


----------



## Fat Bastard (21/6/13)

Heh. Bet she got a fright.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

Hehe. Yeah, she tried to get her money back off the door girl (who is a legend) and got told to **** off. 
There's just no helping some people hey.


----------



## bum (22/6/13)

Mix is a bit muddy but it's a solid album.

Like-status maintained!

Thanks.


----------



## manticle (23/6/13)

Cure: Shiver and shake




You're just a waste of time
You're just a babbling face
You're just three sick holes that run like sores
You're a ******* waste
You're like a slug on the floor
Oh you're useless and ugly
And useless and ugly
And I shiver and shake
When I think of how you make me hate

I want to smash you to pieces
I want to smash you up and screaming
I want to smash you helpless
Down on the floor
Smash you until you're not here anymore

And I shiver and shake
Shiver and shake


----------



## Bizier (23/6/13)

Madlib Medicine Show 12/13: Filthy Ass Remixes

Off the f*ing chain son!


----------



## bum (23/6/13)

Good job, Way-Back Machine.


----------



## sponge (24/6/13)

Catching up on some la dispute for their gig next friday night.

I still am not the biggest fan of spoken/screaming word type vocals of theirs, but god dam I love the music and their lyrics are quite impressive.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/6/13)

more like Wah Dispute.

SWMBO loves them. My opinion is the band is great but the vocals are grating. Pun-tastic.


----------



## bum (24/6/13)

Enabler are touring soon. $15!

Trying to work out what sort of crowd they'd get and if I could get tolerate it.


----------



## sponge (24/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> more like Wah Dispute.
> 
> SWMBO loves them. My opinion is the band is great but the vocals are grating. Pun-tastic.


Two of my best mates love the 'singing' and is the main reason they listen to them, but it has always been the one thing I could never get into.

All the songs starts to sound quite similar when it's got the same half scream, half spoken verse without any sort of melody, as much as the music shifts from genre to genre.

The singer really needs to expand his melodical repertoire..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/6/13)

he needs to stop sounding like someone stole his lunch money.

GET OUTTA MY ROOM, MOM!


----------



## tricache (24/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> more like Wah Dispute.
> 
> SWMBO loves them. My opinion is the band is great but the vocals are grating. Pun-tastic.


Totally agree...god damn someone give him a Kleenex and a haircut


----------



## Mardoo (24/6/13)

Bit of King Sunny to ease into my weekend

http://youtu.be/foOMEd0ZjNQ


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/13)

Bit of Tonto Irie to rock the night steady

http://youtu.be/VhFnLVhCs_M


----------



## Bizier (26/6/13)

Kool G Rap and Polo - Wanted Dead or Alive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3cM16XeLQk
I can't think of anyone who has made Bob James' Take Me to the Mardi Gras sound any tougher (including Run DMC).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

gee this isn't bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G2rtqrHvC0


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> gee this isn't


Would have loved to hear that with Dio doing vocals


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/13)

I know it's not music, but it's what I'm listening to right now
thefpl.us podcast
A bunch of people taking webforums threads, craigslist ads, fanfictions, wiki-how articles, etc and reading them out loud with enthusiam
Quite funny, and sometimes a very creepy/disturbing view into what some people post on the internet


----------



## lukiferj (27/6/13)

New Devildriver

http://soundcloud.com/napalmrecords/devildriver-ruthless


----------



## jlm (29/6/13)

King Parrot.

Can't believe I'm only just finding out about this band considering their pedigree (Youngy from Stiff Meat.......anyone remember them? Stupid, stupid band but their homage to "watersports" on Hosing her down is hilarious)

Video is cool too:


----------



## Bizier (2/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWtIaAZL_y0


----------



## jlm (2/7/13)

I've been listening to the first track from Carcass since nineteen dickety two and:


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

Me too.

Turns out there's no love lost.


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/13)

jlm said:


> King Parrot.
> 
> Can't believe I'm only just finding out about this band considering their pedigree


The intro to that is just awesome. We often break into that little skit at work (in the wine tasting room  - goes down a treat!)


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/13)

Bizier said:


> Baby Huey lives forever (OK, that's my addition - Madhu)


Freakin awesome Bizier. This is totally unrelated. Three black dudes from Detroit rockin' harrrrrd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0N9hTnxMJI&list=PLELc21SFlIXNRcFuA-qWpsIUoA2S4b-6e&index=1


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/13)

And one of the best from Mother's Finest. This shit rocks my world! Skip to 1'20" if you can't stand the keyboard frivolity. But don't because his sequined beret is just so freakin' AWESOME!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYArlk0eXac


----------



## Bizier (3/7/13)

Mardoo said:


> Baby Huey lives forever


A rarely ominous record title.


----------



## Bizier (3/7/13)

Spent a portion of last night's shift cruising through the foggy wastes in my hover vehicle with Elder cranked.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

Tomorrow, for the novelty, I'm going to see them play this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJMKY5-hfQ


----------



## tricache (3/7/13)

Ahhh Fear Factory reminds me so much of high school...sh*t times but great music :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

tricache said:


> Ahhh Fear Factory reminds me so much of high school...sh*t times but great music :super:


Same. Except I had a great time in high school.

Seriously though, they're playing demanufacture.


----------



## dago001 (3/7/13)

Just found out the Snowdroppers are coming to Tassie - Playing in my town, and for a change i'm not working. Had to drag out the album and have a catch up, but this is one of my faves
Good drugs, Bad women
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2vVV-drn3g
Cheers
LagerBomb


Edit: bonus is they have lyrics that I can understand -


----------



## WarmBeer (3/7/13)

tricache said:


> Ahhh Fear Factory reminds me so much of high school...sh*t times but great music :super:





Liam_snorkel said:


> Same. Except I had a great time in high school.
> 
> Seriously though, they're playing demanufacture.


Aarrrggghhhh, you two make me feel so old. At least this particular old bloke can still get his metal on, and hasn't switched over to easy-listening or 80's hits.


----------



## bum (3/7/13)

You _do_ listen to a lot of prog though...


----------



## WarmBeer (3/7/13)

I do listen to a _lot_ of prog though...

Fixed the emphasis for you.


----------



## sponge (3/7/13)

Beer and prog... The two greatest achievements of human civilization.


----------



## Bizier (3/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Seriously though, they're playing demanufacture.


But really you wish it was Remanufacture, right?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

Haha no.


----------



## Mardoo (3/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I do listen to a _lot_ of prog though...
> 
> Fixed the emphasis for you.





sponge said:


> Beer and prog... The two greatest achievements of human civilization.


In the immortal words of my two year old...MMMMMMOOOOOOORRRRREEEEEE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEqk8JM5S4E


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

Bizier said:


> But really you wish it was Remanufacture, right?


Ha! So bad. Why did it need remixing?

And Liam - Seeing "half of Fear Factory" perform the album in its entirety.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

Correct.


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

Admittedly the better half though


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

Saw them in 04 and fatarse wasn't in the band, which was a bit sad. Like I said, going for the novelty.


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

I saw them at Festival Hall in maybe 99/00. Was ok. Demanufacture is their best album by a long way. Should be a decent night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/7/13)

new Coffins album

http://www.terrorizer.com/2013/07/01/coffins-the-fleshland-stream/


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

Buffalo - circa 1973ish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHKMH5aL4bE

Classic Aussie rock - If you can get hold of "only want you for you" Better album and Skirt Lifter is a masterpeice of oz hard rock.


----------



## jaymzica (4/7/13)

at the moment,

Alice in Chains - the devil put dinosaurs here
Havok - Unnatural Selection
Evile - Skull
Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## dougsbrew (4/7/13)

its how we roll out here in the scrub. violins and water troughs.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

dougsbrew said:


> its how we roll out here in the scrub. violins and water troughs.


That is the best youtube I have seen for years. "she even likes my farmers tan". One of the classic song lines ever. We all had a good chuckle here.


----------



## dago001 (4/7/13)

High waisted jeans -flares and sidies. Cant remember KB playing a SG but heres he proof. For all you young'ns out there , GTK was the 70's version of JJJ, except somehow better, as music was hard to come by then.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mNXVFxjOM
KB - one of Oz's best guitarists.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## billygoat (4/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> High waisted jeans -flares and sidies. Cant remember KB playing a SG but heres he proof. For all you young'ns out there , GTK was the 70's version of JJJ, except somehow better, as music was hard to come by then.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52mNXVFxjOM
> KB - one of Oz's best guitarists.
> Cheers
> LagerBomb


Got a few Kevin Borich albums.
He's actually a kiwi.


----------



## billygoat (4/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Buffalo - circa 1973ish
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHKMH5aL4bE
> 
> Classic Aussie rock - If you can get hold of "only want you for you" Better album and Skirt Lifter is a masterpeice of oz hard rock.


The bass player in Buffalo was the late Pete Wells, who was later to become the lead/slide guitarist in Rose Tattoo.
One of my favourites.


----------



## bum (4/7/13)

Sometimes this thread is alright but most of the time it is horrific.


----------



## tricache (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Sometimes this thread is alright but most of the time it is horrific.


I use this thread to find new music to listen to...or new music to avoid LMAO


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Sometimes this thread is alright but most of the time it is horrific.


Just trying to add a different perspective to all the scream metal that get put on here - get enough of that at home with the grown up kids. Us older blokes like music as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAYOVJyfrxY

Two of Oz rocks greats - RIP Andy Durant and Bombay Rocks. Kids today don't know what they missed. Andy was a great guitarist, and the band also featured Mal Eastick, a great guitarist in his own right.
LagerBomb


----------



## WarmBeer (5/7/13)

tricache said:


> I use this thread to find new music to listen to...or new music to avoid LMAO


I use this thread to find out what obscure bands I'm not hipster enough to have probably ever heard of.


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

No tatts


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Tatts are soooo mainstream now.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Tatts are soooo mainstream now.


Your statement just made many people on this forum cry a little inside.


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Tatts are soooo mainstream now.



So are hipsters


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

Ok, so this is my last post here for a while, I'll leave up to the alternative crowd to post.
Heres the 70's version of "Big Day Out" Sunbury '72, featuring Thorpie. For many posters here, they may only remember Thorpie for his pop/chart music, but in reality, in 1972 here was the leader of Aussie hard rock. I have this one on vinyl - who said 12 bars is boring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y24PF9Ehjsg
And to follow it up - 9 minutes of hard rock heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sSDrDQ0VEU
"Get a dog up ya"
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

billygoat said:


> The bass player in Buffalo was the late Pete Wells, who was later to become the lead/slide guitarist in Rose Tattoo.
> One of my favourites.


OK Billygoat, wasnt going to post again here, but for you I have found this - not sure if your reference meant The Tatts were one of your favourlites, but heres a prelude to Rose Tattoo and the backbone of AC/DC. Unfortunately no video, but you should recognise the voice and the drum style.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_McM9XT0g1I
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## billygoat (5/7/13)

Angry with hair and Phil Rudd.
Cheers


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> wasnt going to post again here,



Why not?

thread is called 'what are you listening to?" not "Do you approve of what I'm listening to?"

One in, all in.


----------



## Mardoo (5/7/13)

manticle said:


> One in, all in.


Indeed, even if I'm an old fecker with nothing new to offer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XJN7qqFqPE


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Did you know they're touring soon?


----------



## Mardoo (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Did you know they're touring soon?


NO!!! Wow, conundrum. Would love to slam to them again (yes, I predate the word mosh), but not sure I would go though. Seen them live three times and they're so freaking tight that it's almost like listening to their albums. I mean major kudos, but... Then there was that acoustic set with the Residents in San Francisco. That was different.

Historistically speaking, in '93 Alice in Chains refused to headline Lollapalooza because they didn't want to play after Primus, so they headlined Lollapalooza but played next to last, or penultimately for you word people .

And on a totally different 80's vibe, here's Camper Van Beethoven. And yes kids, if you haven't yet seen real 80's videos, they were actually this bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr6NcfKG8Tc


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Mardoo said:


> Historistically speaking, in '93 Alice in Chains refused to headline Lollapalooza because they didn't want to play after Primus, so they headlined Lollapalooza but played next to last, or penultimately for you word people .


I saw them at a festival in the 90s and Faith No More were on after them and DESTROYED.


----------



## Bizier (5/7/13)

Come on Mardoo, that is nothing on the Money for Nothing or Take on Me clip, more like your garden variety De La.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEGAO-5n3xc


----------



## Fat Bastard (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Buffalo - circa 1973ish
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHKMH5aL4bE
> 
> Classic Aussie rock - If you can get hold of "only want you for you" Better album and Skirt Lifter is a masterpeice of oz hard rock.


One of the most criminally under-rated heavy acts of the 70's, and not just in the context of Australian music. I was one year old when this was released mores-the -pity

No one's done Coloured Balls yet?

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKfECnQZZEE[/video]


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Shame the drummer is playing on a different track.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

Tell me that song isn't in your head for the next 10 minutes..............................sorry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWc


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

'Depends what mood I'm in when I'm brewing:

'Could be Mozart, could be Motorhead.
'Could be Pachelbel, could be Pennywise.
'Could be Bach, could be Black Sabbath.

Sometimes, all of the above in succession - it just depends...

I always brew with music in the background & I've often named beers after pieces.

Edit: Currently, Thin Lizzy (GREAT live!!!!).


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

Sketches is still one of my favourite albums and good to listen to whilst brewing with a few beers.


----------



## Northside Novice (5/7/13)

I gonna get one


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6IsbOOlTNE

It's "Danny-Boy" & I'm just a little-bit Irish...

Well, half-English, half-Irish & half-Australian....go figure...


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> One of the most criminally under-rated heavy acts of the 70's, and not just in the context of Australian music. I was one year old when this was released mores-the -pity
> 
> No one's done Coloured Balls yet?
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKfECnQZZEE[/video]


Last post was going to be Lobby LLoyd, but posted a song for Billygoat. What about some classic guitar rock. Alvin Lee, saw him play in Tassie once. His biggest most famous wanna be song, never played the same way twice,10 mins of hard rock jamming
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGV-CBhnC1w
Never post drunk
LagerBomb


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWfx2bY37no


----------



## Northside Novice (5/7/13)




----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

manticle said:


> Why not?
> 
> thread is called 'what are you listening to?" not "Do you approve of what I'm listening to?"
> 
> One in, all in.


Yeah, but it seems that if it isnt obsure, and some weird screaming shit, then it doesnt rate a mention. Seems to a few of us this thread is for a selected few, who think that naming obscure bands is somewhat cool. Get the **** with it fellas. Nothing that you put up here is groundbreaking.You aint smart because you can search utube. Get out and see a live band for **** sake - we did it 30 years ago. Go and live the dream - social interaction aint that bad.
Rock hard, play hard muthas
LagerBomb


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

northside novice said:


>



HD? Oh man! Almost good enough to click.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Yeah, but it seems that if it isnt obsure, and some weird screaming shit, then it doesnt rate a mention. Seems to a few of us this thread is for a selected few, who think that naming obscure bands is somewhat cool. Get the **** with it fellas. Nothing that you put up here is groundbreaking.You aint smart because you can search utube. Get out and see a live band for **** sake - we did it 30 years ago. Go and live the dream - social interaction aint that bad.
> Rock hard, play hard muthas
> LagerBomb


Why do you not think the things you are posting 40 years later are not obscure now, princess?

HTFU


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Why do you not think the things you are posting 40 years later are not obscure now, princess?
> 
> HTFU


Because the shit that you post now is just as obscure. New today does not make it better, just newer. The reason that that the music that you like today is here is because somebody like Billy Thorpe had the balls to stand up and say " Get a dog up ya" Much easier today as respect is a thing of the past.
Princess - couldnt give a **** for that - how about live through being an original punk rocker - late 70's, fight your way out of a pub, scrap till you bleed for your music - **** it you blokes make me sick. Who cares if its 40 years old - good music is good music - "Get a dog up ya"
LagerBomb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XhQRFO4M7A


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Because the shit that you post now is just as obscure.


Yes. Exactly my point. You're the only one going on about obscurity.

HTFU


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWfx2bY37no


Approve BIG-time!

I was told I couldn't see these guys live 'cos I had an exam the next day & I cracked-it at my Mum!

I passed the exam, but missed-out on seeing these guys with Paul Dianno. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

Lagerbomb - people post all sorts of stuff in this thread, myself included. I think you're taking it too seriously and assuming way too much about many who post here regularly.
Just post what you enjoy and forget the rest. I do.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

The "like" was for the "post what you enjoy and forget the rest" bit.

Well, not "forget", click it - you might find something you dig. I do (sometimes).


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/13)

Iron Maiden?

Just testing the waters....


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

Yeah I don't mean ignore music you don't know. Actually adds somewhat to my point - if your choices don't fit a perceived norm then post for the sake of diversity. 

Or just post. It's an easy thread - wot music you like?
Uncomplex.


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

manticle said:


> Lagerbomb - people post all sorts of stuff in this thread, myself included. I think you're taking it too seriously and assuming way too much about many who post here regularly.
> Just post what you enjoy and forget the rest. I do.


Nice post manticle, and I agree. think I will take a chill pill and relax - just making a point though, as you have. This thread is for people to post their music - I apologise if some take offence to sarcsasm/humour and it seems that I may have been out of line. No offence meant here fellas, but please dont ignore us old blokes. We fought for the music you listen to today ( in my case quite literally). I dont hate your music, please show some respect for ours.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

Anyway back into my shell I go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCsNunGnqE0


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> No offence meant here fellas


Same.



LagerBomb said:


> but please dont ignore us old blokes.


One of my favourite bands of all time is The Sonics. There's a fairly good chance their first album is older than you.



LagerBomb said:


> please show some respect for ours.


How about I promise not to talk shit about anything you wrote?


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

Most of the shit I post is by bands who began in the 70s/80s, and sometimes earlier.
I'm interested in musical history in the same way and for the same reasons I'm interested in beer history.
Remember too that 40 years old in musical history terms is still young.


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

bum said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> One of my favourite bands of all time is The Sonics. There's a fairly good chance their first album is older than you.
> ...


Same
Only just - never heard off them -will look them up
Agreed - Me Too - Call in for a beer some time, I'm a nice bloke, I lost all my punkiness years ago bruvva

Bit of a light hearted moment to add to this discussion - was out tonight for a few bevvies with friends, and one one the younger ladies said she was going to see Friends of Ron next weekend. Got to get my hearing checked
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIprQXm7Nvw
BTW - my generation most likely invented these - I know I wore out a couple of buckets.


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Call in for a beer some time, I'm a nice bloke


The missus and I were in northern Tassie late last year and both really enjoyed it so I'll take you up on that if U find myself up your way. Cheers. 



LagerBomb said:


> Friends of Ron


Chortled.

I name checked an album title of theirs in an unrelated thread last week and no-one called me out on it.

Thank god.

[EDIT: various drunkeness]


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

bum said:


> The missus and I were in northern Tassie late last year and both really enjoyed it so I'll take you up on that if U find myself up your way. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Chortled.
> ...


Shame I didnt know always have beers on tap.
I love variousness drunkenly. Makes the world a happier place (eventually)
I love you like a brother man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vl-ikKIIhg

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (6/7/13)

Here's some more (not really) obscure (if you're into metal) metal to angry up Lagerbombs blood before he commutes out to my joint today:



Not sure how you would of gone with the last topic in the song but there was a bit of the first two.........


----------



## WarmBeer (6/7/13)

First it was like, "Screw you, I'm outta here"

Then it was like, "Wanna fight me, mate?"

Then it was like, "I love you, man"

I love Friday nights on AHB.


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

jlm said:


> Here's some more (not really) obscure (if you're into metal) metal to angry up Lagerbombs blood before he commutes out to my joint today:


Your asking for it mate - gonna bring my guitar now and play happy hippy shit all day. That'll learn ya to disrespect your elders.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGU8_9UuSM4



WarmBeer said:


> First it was like, "Screw you, I'm outta here"
> 
> Then it was like, "Wanna fight me, mate?"
> 
> ...


Kinda was like that - pretty good fun eh
No harm done
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

jlm said:


> Here's some more (not really) obscure (if you're into metal) metal to angry up Lagerbombs blood before he commutes out to my joint today:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you would of gone with the last topic in the song but there was a bit of the first two.........


As for the last topic - I was fine -refer to my post in the case swap thread regarding Mrs LagerBomb - No chance at all.


----------



## lukiferj (6/7/13)

Never get sick of this album. Local boys done good.


----------



## lukiferj (6/7/13)

Still local. Full disclosure. It's a mate of mine.


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

Apologies to all the metalheads - just spent the last 2 hours listening to top40 fm in the car (house rules - the driver pick the music,controls the heater etc). Nothing wrong with your music at all 
LagerBomb


----------



## tricache (11/7/13)

Red Fang...found them today on Spotify and don't mind them at all!! Being a fan of Kyuss and Baroness they are right up my alley

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPfQvLIseA

WTF why won't my youtube links embed properly :angry:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/13)

great band. their video clip for the song "wires" is a pisser.

EDIT: added vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPfQvLIseA


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zbf_l5pu18&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Bizier (11/7/13)

The clip for Prehistoric Dog is a pisser.


----------



## manticle (11/7/13)

Why does her lip piercing keep changing sides?


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Good pick up Manticle. These lads have been telling me about their band for a few years but have never really looked into it. Jo got me to look up their latest song today, I must say I am pretty impressed.


----------



## dago001 (11/7/13)

Gratuitous plug for me mates bruvvas sons band from Goldy - Boys are only 18 - pop punk in the style of greenday.
Double Lined Minority - Fireworks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_sP6ku3JgU
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Anthony.R.M (11/7/13)

I've been revisiting Rage Against The Machine today.


----------



## sp0rk (11/7/13)

On the back of the Warped Tour announcements, a shiteload of Parkway Drive
and a little H2o as well


----------



## Bizier (11/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqk2Cmc0OtE
nsfw


----------



## Bizier (11/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA

I never knew who did this song. I am slightly ashamed to be listening to a totally awesome breaks compilation by Kurtis Blow.


----------



## dago001 (11/7/13)

Feeling more sexy than a pregnant toad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXY5AZzaa1I
One of my faves from around 83/84
LagerBomb


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/13)

Really got into Alt-J lately.


----------



## Camo6 (11/7/13)

And a bit of nostalgia don't hurt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5iC0YXspJRM#t=126s


Ooops. How do I imbed a youtube clip?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/13)

```
[media]url...[/media]
```
 I think.


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

yep


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

Camo6 said:


> And a bit of nostalgia don't hurt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5iC0YXspJRM#t=126s
> 
> ...





bradsbrew said:


> Just copy the web address when in YouTube, then paste in your post. If the paste option is not there when right click, hit the toggle switch in the posting toolbar.
> Cheers


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

He's pretty clearly pasted the URL into his post, Brad. Some browsers and devices don't seem to support that behaviour (mine, for example).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/13)

It seems to be sporadic for me. I'm now in the habit of clicking "more reply options" to check before submitting.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/13)

bum said:


> He's pretty clearly pasted the URL into his post, Brad. Some browsers and devices don't seem to support that behaviour (mine, for example).


Ah so he has, never mind me, carry on.


----------



## bum (11/7/13)

You can also click the third icon on the top row in the post window and a "special BBcode" option opens and you can pick "media" from the drop-down and the forum will take care of the tags for you. Typing the tags in is easier for me but YMMV.


----------



## Camo6 (12/7/13)

Cool. Will give it a go next time. Cheers all.


----------



## Mardoo (12/7/13)

An oldie I only discovered recently. I listened to later Go4 back in the day, but only found their first album recently. It amazes me this is '79!

http://youtu.be/t7sNfbprnKU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

nice dirty guitar


----------



## sponge (12/7/13)

About to get some horse the band on with the drive back to mildura airport from renmark. Should go nicely with all the roadkill.. It'll either be them, or protest the hero.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

hehe, if that was my choice it would be HTB all the way!

hey you're into prog stuff right? you might dig this:

album out today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPuAuKqiYck


----------



## sponge (12/7/13)

Am I into prog stuff?

Is the pope Jewish? 

But yes, yes I am. I'm always looking for new prog since I haven't heard too much decent new stuff aa of late... a mate gave me a list of new bands to try out but most of them were just a heavier/more djenty version of periphery (who I do somewhat enjoy listening to)

I shall have to definitely give them a listen when I get some Internet reception in these sticks. I'm excited for the new protest album though. Much more so than karnivool and dream theatre. Not the biggest fan from what I've heard from either of them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

DT are one of the worst bands on earth, they're really good at playing scales but their music sucks.

Karnivool were a good band back in the day but I lost interest when they got too proggy.

I presume you're familiar with Textures? Very talented band.


----------



## sponge (12/7/13)

I just managed to have a little listen to that helm song and was quite impressed. Reminded me of a mix of red seas fire and karnivool.I might have to listen a little more once I get back home.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

their first two albums are more rock/croon and less heavy. They got a new drummer & bassist for this album so I guess that's what pushed them into prog territory.


----------



## sponge (12/7/13)

I will admit, I really don't enjoy listening to james labrie sing, and many of dt's songs just rurn into musical wankery, but their scenes from a memory album will always remain one of my all time favorites. The story and music behind it really took my love of concept albums to a new level. 

Sound awake I thought was a little disappointing, but it was always going to be difficult to follow up with an album as good as themata.

Textures I haven't heard of though. I shall definitely have to look into them when I get home also.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

RE Textures - I'd start with 'silhouettes' & 'drawing circles'. They're pretty flawless albums imo.

Their first album had a different singer & was more along the lines of thrash/djent/experimental (djent wasn't a term in 2003 - so in a sense they were well ahead of the curve)

The most recent album Dualism has another vocalist again (from the band Cilice - awesome, also check their album out) - but he tends to overdo it a bit. The music is great though.


----------



## sponge (12/7/13)

Glorious. Some new bands to get my ears frothing to.. I shall update you with my reviews. 


As for beer reviews (and being slightly off topic), the mildura brewery pale ale i just had at the airport was a little disappointing. Can't wait to get home and into some homebrew once again.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

due to all the talk above I've been listening to Textures all afternoon.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWj5ZKsqzQs[/media]


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F

Leak -the old teahouse


----------



## Bizier (12/7/13)

Can you prog heads list any prog bands which are more fuzzy (I am not a fan of the clean "I am soooo dynamic" stuff)?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

how about prog / doom?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLsiO2JOV0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

or some post metal which is a bit progressive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXFGmjJtPi0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

this should be fuzzy enough:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_VmyoAnT98


----------



## MartinOC (12/7/13)

Bizier said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA
> 
> I never knew who did this song. I am slightly ashamed to be listening to a totally awesome breaks compilation by Kurtis Blow.


Ah! 7/4 is my all-time favourite time-signature.

One thing I regret (now) is that I passed-up on seeing Rush live when they were touring the UK in the late-'70's/early 80's, 'cos I didn't like Geddy Lee's vocals. Now I feel quite stupid in retrospect.....

edit: BUGGER!!!!


----------



## Bizier (12/7/13)

@ Liam

I dig it, but I guess I want somewhere between that and Elder, I am digging warmer tones at the moment, especially because it is winter, I should buy a valve amp to warm myself by.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

so a bit more on the side of stoner space jams than prog?


----------



## Bizier (12/7/13)

I guess I want music following 21st Century Schitzoid Man to today without any foofy soft stuff or the downtempo stuff.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/13)

I can't believe nobody's piped up about Ayreon amongst all this prog.

Oh, hang on, it's just me who's obsessed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/7/13)

Biz: I can't think of anything off the top of my head, but that would be something I'd listen to if it existed. KK with a fat sludgey guitar tone.

WB: I'm not really that into prog, I just dabble.

EDIT: I just had a listen to the first Ayreon track that came up on youtube and I think I'm allergic to that flavour of prog. (got about 1 minute in)


----------



## Bizier (12/7/13)

Ok, I can't play much besides the double bass in bed, but we are starting the AHB Band from today.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> WB: I'm not really that into prog, I just dabble.
> 
> EDIT: I just had a listen to the first Ayreon track that came up on youtube and I think I'm allergic to that flavour of prog. (got about 1 minute in)


You just need to get past your initial turophobia, then the majesty of it all begins to make sense.


----------



## Bizier (14/7/13)

I am with Liam on medical Ayreon intolerance.

Listening to The Roots - Game Theory, man the production is good on this album, and I am not one for slick production, but this elicits vivid imagery without being cheesy. ED: perhaps slick is not the right word. I just read that they did the bulk in Garage Band themselves.


----------



## tricache (15/7/13)

Karnivool's new album Asymmetry

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/review/album/s3802043.htm


----------



## WarmBeer (17/7/13)

When they were good, they were very, very good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

crossover hardcore/thrash.
Has members of darkest hour and the singer from municipal waste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0_flyP7oA

album here:
http://ironreagan.bandcamp.com/


----------



## tricache (17/7/13)

A bit of black metal...I heard Varg Vikernes got arrested in France doing something crazy again though that is pretty standard for him, be it church burnings or something else pretty evil

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaQF-AP8sb0[/media]


----------



## WarmBeer (17/7/13)

Over played? Possibly.
Much copied? Yes.
Still good? Definitely.





Yes, I'm on a SOAD kick today...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/7/13)

I liked the first album. Toxicity was alright, but I'd completely lost interest by the time steal this album came out.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/7/13)

Follow me as we travel backwards in timebackwards in timebackwards in timebackwards in time


----------



## bum (19/7/13)

bum said:


> Sometimes this thread is alright but most of the time it is horrific.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/13)

Haha


----------



## tricache (19/7/13)

Karnivool's new one is out today and it is pretty good!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/13)

Oceansize.

I never get sick of this band.

you prog heads might be interested in them if you're not already familiar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uUrWoDJBVc


----------



## sponge (19/7/13)

tricache said:


> Karnivool's new one is out today and it is pretty good!


I've only heard a couple of songs from the album but I'm a little disappointed thus far to be honest. Hopefully there's some hidden gems on there..



Liam_snorkel said:


> Oceansize.
> 
> I never get sick of this band.
> 
> ...


I may just have to have a listen once the weekend begins.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/13)

I listened to the karnivool album on the way to work today, much more enjoyable than sound awake, but still a bit dull. I dig the dirt guitar tone and lack of unnecessary double tracking.

Re oceansize - the video I posted is them playing one of their albums 'live'. It's pretty great.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/7/13)

I know it's been mentioned, but. Ooh! Oooh! New Carcass! New Carcass! 

Also A Storm Of Light are still providing me with much joy when I want soundscape.

Plus the new Sabbath has really grown on me. I was a harsh critic when it first came out, but there are some great toe tapping bluesy numbers on it...even with the poor old dancing monkey on vocals. Mash in my friends, mash in!


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

Madlib Medicine Show #9: Channel 85 Presents Nittyville to get me in the mood to brew.

Been bumping Orange Goblin in the car.


----------



## Dave70 (19/7/13)

Sucks..


http://youtu.be/r4OhIU-PmB8


----------



## sp0rk (19/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I can't believe nobody's piped up about Ayreon amongst all this prog.
> 
> Oh, hang on, it's just me who's obsessed.


Not just you, but I'm more into 01011001 and The Human Equation than the first few albums
Looking forward to the new one, though 

Currently listening to Thunder Chunky by Iwrestledabearonce, pretty excited for their new album


----------



## sponge (19/7/13)

I will admit, the human equation grows on me every time I listen to it.. Still feels like something is lacking, but definitely enjoy listening to it nonetheless

I've been listening to a bit of 'beyond twilight - for the love of art and the making' quite a bit lately. I find for an album which is essentially just made up of 1 song (split into 43 sections varying from about 10s to 2min), it flows quite well.



...it doesn't sound all that good when one of the 43 'songs' pops up on shuffle with a random little snippit though. It really needs to be listened to the whole way through.


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/13)

Shabazz Palaces - a certain mood I'm in...

http://youtu.be/67cx9M2c51M


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

Listening to The Meters Cabbage Alley.

Impossible to be unhappy with this playing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/7/13)

^ nice! I hadn't heard of them but thanks for posting some funk. I was listening to the haunted until you posted that, now I'm toe tapping along to Funkadelic - Maggot Brain


----------



## ballantynebrew (19/7/13)

http://youtu.be/h_Z0IqAIPpY

Trip out


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/13)

sponge said:


> I will admit, the human equation grows on me every time I listen to it.. Still feels like something is lacking, but definitely enjoy listening to it nonetheless


I knew you'd dig it eventually.

It's not the album that's deficient, maybe have a long hard look at the listener...


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I listened to the karnivool album on the way to work today, much more enjoyable than sound awake, but still a bit dull. I dig the dirt guitar tone and lack of unnecessary double tracking.
> 
> Re oceansize - the video I posted is them playing one of their albums 'live'. It's pretty great.


I gave you a like. Not cause I like your opinion re Sound Awake, I'm just "liking" anything mentioning Karnivool today.


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrmtmQIc9k


----------



## lukiferj (19/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ojg4vEDGjs#at=12

edit: not sure why the youtube linky thing isn't working


----------



## lukiferj (19/7/13)

Almost forgot how much I love this album


----------



## Bizier (19/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ojg4vEDGjs#at=12
> 
> edit: not sure why the youtube linky thing isn't working


I would not have guessed that combination.


----------



## lukiferj (19/7/13)

Bizier said:


> I would not have guessed that combination.


I know. Turned out alright though.


----------



## Camo6 (19/7/13)

I used to play D&D with a Karnivool member once upon a time. I was young and needed the HP.



Edit: True Story.


----------



## bum (19/7/13)

https://soundcloud.com/joyful-noise-recordings/05-dumb-numbers-redrum


----------



## sp0rk (20/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ojg4vEDGjs#at=12
> 
> edit: not sure why the youtube linky thing isn't working


I'd been waiting for this to come out, and imho the wait was well worth it
Quite a fan of Devy's solo in there


----------



## WarmBeer (20/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ojg4vEDGjs#at=12
> 
> edit: not sure why the youtube linky thing isn't working


His collaboration > Your collaboration



bum said:


> https://soundcloud.com/joyful-noise-recordings/05-dumb-numbers-redrum


----------



## mwd (20/7/13)

Deep Purple.


----------



## bum (20/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> His collaboration > Your collaboration


Since lukiferj is first you must be talking to him? Thanks but it's not actually my collaboration. I just listened to it.


----------



## Yob (20/7/13)

3 Month old daughter seems to love Motorhead...

Lemmy is God :super:


----------



## Clutch (20/7/13)

Empire of the Sun's latest album, because apparently Despised Icon isn't suitable music for a dinner party.


----------



## jlm (20/7/13)

Despised Icon isn't suitable for anything other than a bunch of HxC kids rocking wiggerish arm movements to try to hide the fact they're really rich white pussies.

To hear more of my opinions on why your music sucks please hit up my non existent blog.

Putting the sarcasm aside......Starting the music library over from scratch on a new computer......


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/7/13)

I can't disagree with jlm's assessment of DI. Can I only suggest that you give Ion Dissonance a crack.


----------



## bum (20/7/13)

New Turquoise Jeep dropped.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/7/13)

The name sounds like a cardigan but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## jlm (20/7/13)

Continuing to let the good times (death and) roll like it was 1993 with Pungent Stench. Viva La Muerte:


----------



## BadSeed (23/7/13)

Cash, Cave & Cohen. The trinity.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McV7pjwVFbE[/media]


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq7KtFsIUqw&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLcXviRsCvzrCzBJs8sgaUZyTXuRiROFYc[/media]


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AZwcbd3QIE[/media]


----------



## tricache (23/7/13)

Discovered two bands today...Witchcraft and Alcest

Doomy gloomy stuff...I Like!!


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/13)

I am so omniscient,
If there were to be two omniscience's
I would be both!


----------



## mwd (24/7/13)

Iron Maiden King of the Mountain


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/13)

This is finishing off the workday quite nicely

http://youtu.be/wX2RC_x6drA


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

Mastodon - blood mountain.

Far and away their best album (IMO)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/7/13)

candiria.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGv3FM4Qp74


----------



## Dave70 (26/7/13)

I'm excited about listening to this again after years of not. 
How sexy is Chris Cornell.








http://youtu.be/sNh-iw7gsuI


----------



## Camo6 (30/7/13)

Almost as sexy as Cash. Wish he'd stuck around to cover Audioslave


----------



## bum (30/7/13)

http://pyresburn.com/

It's alright, I guess. The bits I like remind me of Beastwars. I should be listening to Beastwars instead.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/7/13)

...or Bison BC.


----------



## angus_grant (31/7/13)

Was listening to BluesFest 2008

And currently listening to The burden - Mojo Webb. Brilliant Brisbane-based blues musician.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/7/13)

http://youtu.be/B_3TlrZLpQ0

I like it 80s, homo-erotic, and preferably European.


----------



## tricache (1/8/13)

In honour of this getting into the Big Day Out 2014 lineup

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf24GjECpJ0[/media]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/8/13)

ripping:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q


----------



## tricache (1/8/13)

Oh you crazy Dutch people!


----------



## Bizier (1/8/13)

Because you all want to feel some Bed-Stuy sh*t:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljjZ7HNM39Y


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/13)

One of my favorite albums of my life so far - a couple selections

http://youtu.be/4Cn1Y_XF4E4

http://youtu.be/XR9AYSes4TI


----------



## sponge (3/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ripping:


It really is an incredible song..


----------



## jlm (3/8/13)

Carcass......Surgical Steel.

Some champion leaked it onto the interweb a few days ago so now I don't have to wait for my vinyl to arrive to give it a listen. 

And it ******* rips.


----------



## Dave70 (5/8/13)

I think Biffly Clyro sound heap's like Fisher Z. At least in this song.
Just an observation.

http://youtu.be/myc_RViTHhY


http://youtu.be/R9Umt-3Axl8


----------



## bradsbrew (5/8/13)

Much prefer the Fischer z. Nice bass line.


----------



## dago001 (6/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ripping:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q


Jan Akkermann, the origanal monster lick guitarist. Played a Hagstrom guitar from Sweden - very nice. I have the chance to see them in England later this year. Very tempting.
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (6/8/13)

Renovating today, so need a little motivation music.
The texas tornado - cracking guitarist with a huge voice.
Live in Europe in 1973 - Mr Freddy King
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXXkD7Dvq_E
LagerBomb


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/8/13)

this would be good with cooper's dream sequence as the video.

http://wfahm.bandcamp.com/track/the-black-lodge


----------



## bowie in space (6/8/13)

Social Distortion. I'm having a beer after five weeks off the piss, aarrgghhh, gone to my head!


----------



## dago001 (6/8/13)

This ones for tricache. Back in my day, about the same era as the cosmics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzfW5af0m1c
and also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnjuGYU-gCA
Got this on a big black cd (according to my kids)
Enjoy
LB


----------



## dago001 (6/8/13)

No one else about - ah well.
I actually snorted beer out my nose listening to this. Havent heard it for 20 years or so. Supercharge had a couple of biggish hits in the 80's and at one stage had Les Karski as a gutarist. For those that dont know who Les Karski is - think early Bondi Cigars, The Investors.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98hztWsV1z4
LB


----------



## bum (6/8/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5NoXaSajq0&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## Dave70 (7/8/13)

The fuckstick barking into the microphone singer removing his shirt was never going to save the performance was it?
Frankly I've heard better musicianship from a comatose Keith Moon.

http://youtu.be/DPiG7HVt5lM


----------



## jlm (7/8/13)

Honestly, I reckon I've had worse nights than Hector on la bass but the rest of the band were tight. I had the defence of tonnes of booze and "things young people do" in my system.


----------



## dago001 (7/8/13)

jlm said:


> Honestly, I reckon I've had worse nights than Hector on la bass but the rest of the band were tight. I had the defence of tonnes of booze and things* "people who are nearly 40 *" do in my system.


Bonox maybe??


----------



## jlm (7/8/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Bonox maybe??


Excellent opportunity to put this up again:


They're playing in Hobart this Saturday Dave....You coming?


----------



## dago001 (7/8/13)

Unfortunately, I'm on night shift. Otherwise, I would either, a - come along and have a rollocking good time ( as we eighty year olds do) or, b - stay at home and stick thumb tacks in my eyeballs. Best of luck though, should be a good night (I presume).
LB


----------



## manticle (7/8/13)

Cure: Sinking


----------



## Bizier (7/8/13)

I'm at the pub and they are playing Blondie Rapture. I know it is hell cheesy, but it is awesome. Thanks ALH.


----------



## Fents (8/8/13)

for you bizzy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcUIyscx8r0


----------



## Bizier (8/8/13)

Of course that is what I think of when I hear Blondie.
...that and the white journalist chick in Wildstyle.


----------



## Bizier (8/8/13)

If anyone can't "recognise the break" (you must not like hip hop) it is an ol' standard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpWIggaXycQ


----------



## Bizier (8/8/13)

And fast-forward to the present (awesome tape and what I am actually listening to) - cop the CD skips:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUnFYFoknjU


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Bizier said:


> And fast-forward to the present (awesome tape and what I am actually listening to) - cop the CD skips:


East Coast we bringin' it back. Cheers for the links. Listen to a fair bit of NY and Philly shit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/8/13)

just stumbled upon this. brilliant stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdTUJkyFbLk


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/13)

In light of his shitty foray into reality TV, its easy to forget Ice T's awesomeness.
Muthafuckin OG..

http://youtu.be/38u6MGscYrQ


----------



## Fents (9/8/13)

concour dave, he WAS hip hop!

This page now dedicated to breaks, beats and rymes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiDti_Xnnmo


----------



## dago001 (9/8/13)

The rain down here is really starting to shit me. "No Rain, No Rain, No Rain".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5cm0aDxcss


----------



## Bizier (9/8/13)

Dave70 said:


> In light of his shitty foray into reality TV, its easy to forget Ice T's awesomeness.
> Muthafuckin OG..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ7Duy6pDww


----------



## Bizier (9/8/13)

And while hip hop is accepted for the minute, a relatively recent release of high quality:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlI_KWfK9og


----------



## Bizier (9/8/13)

And I watched an interview with the ever-paranoid Professor Griff last night where he spoke on Flav's "buffoonery", speaking of reality TV shows.


----------



## sponge (9/8/13)

Been listening to karnivools' latest LP lately.

Not too bad. Some songs are fairly hit and miss, others just seem to try and be too-proggy (I never thought I'd hear myself say that), but just seems like they've steered away from some of their quite catchy melodies and riffs which were found on their previous albums.

I see it as Ian Kenny looking to separate karnivool and birds of tokyo as much as possible.. I can see the album slowly growing on me though as I like it a fair bit more after a few listens through then when I heard it for the first time and was quite disappointed.


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/13)

Bizier said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ7Duy6pDww



*Original gangster*

*Ten years ago I used to listen to rappers flow
Talkin' bout the way they rocked the mic at the disco
I liked how that shit was goin' down
Dreamt about ripping the mic with my own sound
So I tried to write rhymes somethin' like them
My boys said, That ain't you Ice
That shit sounds like them so I sat back thought up a new track*
*Didn't fantasize kicked the pure facts*

_..word.._


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/8/13)

Don't be put off by a terrible bandname. This is some engaging stuff: http://youtu.be/YImIvmtuHAE


----------



## lukiferj (10/8/13)

**** yeah man. If you like the deftones have a listen to palms. Really liking that at the moment.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/8/13)

I'm and Isis fan so all over that apparently there is a new spylacopa album in the works so that is exciting. Anyway: deftones are underrated songwriters.


----------



## chunckious (12/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't be put off by a terrible bandname. This is some engaging stuff:


Good choice.....easily the best song on the new album. Kinda reminds me off the song they did with maynard.


----------



## Dave70 (13/8/13)

This add for the Audi R8. Birlliant. 

So much better than that idiotic Jeep commercial where some dildo walk's around parroting, 'so you bought a Jeep?" - so _you _bought a Jeep?' Man, I_ hate_ that shit..

Anyway.


http://youtu.be/e0gvqLZIQss


----------



## tricache (13/8/13)

A bit of the 'gurge!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ1l4UJW04Y


----------



## sponge (13/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKy60ZE7pHo

Our drummer went and saw these guys on Saturday in Sydney and said they were real good live.

I've had a listen to a couple of their other songs now and don't mind them at all.


----------



## Mardoo (13/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't be put off by a terrible bandname. This is some engaging stuff...


Deftones are some of my hometown boys! They're a damn solid band. I remember seeing them back in '88 when they first got going. They used to play a club where I was on the door. Man those 17 year old girls would offer me some astonishing things to get in the door!


----------



## Bizier (14/8/13)

Whenever it was that the gurge played the save the ABC event in the Domain Syd, wicked. 

Richard Morecroft:
"And what you've all been waiting for. .."
*crowd cheers*
"Bill Hunter! "


----------



## lukiferj (14/8/13)

Forgot how much I love this album


----------



## Bizier (15/8/13)

I am ashamed to admit I did not know who Saxon or Diamond Head were.


----------



## mwd (15/8/13)

Bizier said:


> I am ashamed to admit I did not know who Saxon or Diamond Head were.


Not surprised Saxon was originally from Barnsley South Yorkshire although quite good never made the bigtime.
Both bands were supposedly the new wave of Heavy Metal. One Saxon single 747 Strangers in the night.


----------



## dago001 (15/8/13)

One of my favourite guitarists playing a tribute to another of my favourite guitarists. Ya gotta love Gary Moores facial expression, I'm not sure if he is in pain or just really getting into it.
Love it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkzluURe7g
Cheers
LB


----------



## sponge (16/8/13)

sponge said:


> Been listening to karnivools' latest LP lately.
> 
> Not too bad. Some songs are fairly hit and miss, others just seem to try and be too-proggy (I never thought I'd hear myself say that), but just seems like they've steered away from some of their quite catchy melodies and riffs which were found on their previous albums.
> 
> I see it as Ian Kenny looking to separate karnivool and birds of tokyo as much as possible.. I can see the album slowly growing on me though as I like it a fair bit more after a few listens through then when I heard it for the first time and was quite disappointed.


Had a couple more listens recently, and really hasn't grown on me. Just seems to either be either soft songs, or songs that are just drum and distorted bass with a bit of guitar noise over the top. Pretty disappointed considering their previous albums.


----------



## Bizier (16/8/13)

An awful cover of Heart of Gold at a pub.


----------



## Mardoo (16/8/13)

Hey guys you gotta hear this song from my SOOPER favourite new show, The Vampire Diaries. Can't get ENOUGH of tween vampire sex!

http://youtu.be/MfLkzWja6Xs


----------



## Lecterfan (18/8/13)

a laid back groove, some nice pickin', awesome vocal harmonies...and all they did was slow down the original by playing a 45 at 33 haha.

http://twentytwowords.com/2013/08/16/dolly-partons-original-recording-of-jolene-slowed-down-by-25-is-surprisingly-awesome/


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Hey guys you gotta hear this song from my SOOPER favourite new show, The Vampire Diaries. Can't get ENOUGH of tween vampire sex!
> 
> http://youtu.be/MfLkzWja6Xs


Really, having to look at those three faces just ruins that awesome song.


----------



## Mardoo (18/8/13)

Lecterfan said:


> a laid back groove, some nice pickin', awesome vocal harmonies...and all they did was slow down the original by playing a 45 at 33 haha.
> 
> http://twentytwowords.com/2013/08/16/dolly-partons-original-recording-of-jolene-slowed-down-by-25-is-surprisingly-awesome/


Really awesome.


----------



## manticle (19/8/13)

Birthday Party: Dull Day.


----------



## lukiferj (19/8/13)

The Misfits. Only ever Danzig era.


----------



## Mikedub (20/8/13)




----------



## sponge (21/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNilsLf6eW4

What I was listening to on my way to work this morn'

Incredible song from an incredible band.


----------



## bum (21/8/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzYHllLv_IE[/media]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7sLYNwevDQ


----------



## bum (22/8/13)

Ahaha. I forgot about that guy. He's got tonnes of videos floating around.

That gig looks pretty hairy though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/13)

bum said:


> Ahaha. I forgot about that guy. He's got tonnes of videos floating around.
> 
> That gig looks pretty hairy though.


yeah it looked a bit touch & go.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

A work colleague has been interspersing my choices of Toma Waits, Swans and Rowland Howard with Taylor Swift. Worse, he's singing along exuberantly in a voice that's louder than the music.

Thus I may soon be listening to the sound of death - his or my own. Can't pack two thousand year old egyptian antiquities to Taylor ******* Swift my son. No sir I can't.


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah it looked a bit touch & go.


I guess the punters couldn't afford ICP tickets after spending their cheque's on solvents.

Good to see the proud tradition of low rent performance art still alive in the US, though it seems a little tamer nowadays.

GG would have fucked that guy up for juggling his tackle. Or possibly attempted to rape him.

http://youtu.be/HI4etfED5T0


What I love about this is even with only a handful of people watching, the drummer still finds someone to pick a fight with ( about 2:30)

http://youtu.be/0R9sviIQcOw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/8/13)

it was a terrible pun, I know.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Karjalan sissit: kunnia jsanmaa

Or something - can't properly read the hand written swedish on the cd cover.

Martial, noisy industrial for drunken misanthropes.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Nice one mants. Not Swedish (although the band may be) but roughly translated in Finnish it means "guerillas from Karjala/Karelia: in honour of the fatherland. Listening to it now. Cheers mate.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Could be finnish. Marcus is credited with having origins in both Sweden and Finland. I assumed Sweden because the label is Swedish but I'm not educated enough in nordic language to distinguish despite loving a lot of post industrial music from those regions.

Glad you're enjoying - didn't think anyone would listen, let alone enjoy. I like a lot of music termed post industrial but have been listening to a lot of other stuff recently. My lady and I make some kind of ambient industrial stuff together and we have a gig in 4 weeks so I'm revisiting what I love. Haven't played live or together for close to two years.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/8/13)

High on Fire. And the sound of kegs emptying. And the skulls of enemies cracking beneath my feet. No link. That is the HOF way.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Well the band name/song name definitely are Finnish and from what I can see, most of the song titles are. My parents are both born in Finland and although I was born in Australia, I didn't speak English until I was 5. Still speak fluent Finnish.

Definitely enjoying it though. I don't mind some noise/art rock that others find difficult to listen to... If you ever put anything out I'd be keen to hear it.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Lecterfan said:


> High on Fire. And the sound of kegs emptying. And the skulls of enemies cracking beneath my feet. No link. That is the HOF way.


Didn't know much about them until a few years ago but I scored a free ticket to a show in 2011 in Brisbane. Support were Kylesa (awesome 2 drummers) and Protest The Hero (almost went home early). HOF were awesome.


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Have sent stuff to two forum members before. One I never heard from again, the other wanted to rewrite the DSM with us in mind but if you're interested I can pass on some stuff.

Swedes and nords are odd, finns are like fringe dwellers for swedes and norse. You might dig it with your weird freaky scandinavian roots though.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/8/13)

^ Hahahaha. So the axes were put away...don't read too much into it.


----------



## TasChris (23/8/13)

Dave70 said:


> What I love about this is even with only a handful of people watching, the drummer still finds someone to pick a fight with ( about 2:30)


I would have supported the guy in the crowd. The band sucks arse, and not in a good way


----------



## rotten (23/8/13)

Found out about about clutch (latest album) and newsted today for the first time. Got albums and have been playing ever since.

They're both on soundwave lineup so keen to see live now


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

Lecterfan said:


> ^ Hahahaha. So the axes were put away...don't read too much into it.


I took it as some kind of compliment.

Like saying to a girl on a date 'you have a big nose, bandy legs and a pale complexion but I love pale, big nosed, funny legged chicks'.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

Would be keen to have a listen man. I get the scandi shit comments a bit. More like "Ah that's right, your Finnish" Whenever it's something slightly off kilter. Yes I'll have a sauna with anyone. No pants is not optional


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

I love the scandi oddness. Brought several swedes from that record label over here in 2006 - bent as all **** but loads of fun.
Obviously I don't base my assessment of a major part of Northern Europe entirely on 3 drunken industrial musicians and my experiences with them over 5 days but if they were indicative and winter was less than 1/2 a year, I'd consider moving.


----------



## lukiferj (23/8/13)

We did show the Russians who's boss back in the day!


----------



## Judanero (23/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBGNlTPgQII


----------



## Lecterfan (23/8/13)

http://youtu.be/VaKBuL3vIUg


----------



## Judanero (23/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sRS295JPqk


----------



## bum (23/8/13)

Judanero said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBGNlTPgQII


FOUR MINUTES?!

What is this bullshit?


----------



## Judanero (23/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkoMehcbrY4


----------



## Judanero (23/8/13)

bum said:


> FOUR MINUTES?!
> 
> What is this bullshit?


Standby.


----------



## Judanero (23/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMVokT5e0zs


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

lukiferj said:


> Would be keen to have a listen man. I get the scandi shit comments a bit. More like "Ah that's right, your Finnish" Whenever it's something slightly off kilter. Yes I'll have a sauna with anyone. No pants is not optional


I am second generation Aus but grew up with a sauna, I am used to no one knowing what the **** I'm on about. I nearly built one from ply from ibcs at work, but they apparently contain formaldehyde. My Finnish is awful though. Funnily enough I just can't dig on the clean metal stuff like COB or whatever.

I'll even have a sauna in summer, 80º makes 35º seem totally relative.

I'm enjoying RTR, even though I don't have much opportunity to listen, I feel I should support local radio. I might use it to minimise tax, that would be rad.


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

Everyone knows Afrika Bambaataa wrote that song


----------



## bum (24/8/13)

Bizier said:


> My Finnish is awful though.


That's what she said.


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

bum said:


> That's what she said.


Back in your box.


----------



## manticle (24/8/13)

Brendan O'Dowda- Phil the fluter's ball


----------



## manticle (24/8/13)

Paul Giovanni - the landlord's daughter

'And when her name is mentioned,
The pants of every gentleman does stand up at attention'


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

Larks' Tongues in Aspic

Man, where has all my hair gone?
Oh, right, I cut it off like 15 years ago.


----------



## Dave70 (24/8/13)

TasChris said:


> I would have supported the guy in the crowd. The band sucks arse, and not in a good way


You're gay.


----------



## Judanero (25/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16sObz0uQ9I


----------



## Judanero (25/8/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cntvEDbagAw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/8/13)

some brutal sludgey doom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ0RFTMpX30


----------



## dago001 (27/8/13)

The most appropriately named band to make it to this forum - Can play as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SamM26t4I0

I have been following them for a few years. They just get better and better, but they need to put out a beer song.
LB


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/13)

Had a ******* great day, so for my alcohol-free-Tuesday I had 5 pints of my AIPA. **** it.

http://youtu.be/jfLsuSUimfw



THE HOODY!

http://youtu.be/ErXbMB9R5-0


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/13)

Thats gotta be some of their most gettin down-ist work.
It was a great time for Scottish Aus rock and chest hair.

_Sans_ hoodie.

http://youtu.be/s3nEAmt5AZ8


----------



## seamad (28/8/13)

A bit more ska


----------



## Bizier (28/8/13)

I don't know if most here have seen it, but I saw the doco on Lee Perry "The Upsetter" a while back and it was really ace.


----------



## petesbrew (28/8/13)

I think this is the appropriate thread for this one.
My 7yr old daughter's homework this week... asking me to help her spell the words "yesterday, heavy, and metal" to her grabbed my attention.




Rock on. :super: :super: :super:


----------



## ballantynebrew (28/8/13)

http://m.spin.com/articles/mars-volta-unreleased-david-guetta-demos-download/


----------



## jlm (30/8/13)

petesbrew said:


> I think this is the appropriate thread for this one.
> My 7yr old daughter's homework this week... asking me to help her spell the words "yesterday, heavy, and metal" to her grabbed my attention.
> P1030099_1_1.JPG
> 
> Rock on. :super: :super: :super:


I'd rather she finished with "or no metal at all, wimps and posers, leave the hall" but I guess that might be asking too much of a 7 year old.

Speaking of metal looks like I'm forced to go to sound wave this year to see GWAR. Consolation prizes include Trash Talk, coliseum, testament and rocket from the crypt at this stage.
That will almost make up for the price, people, Brisbane heat and Carlton mid.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/8/13)

I'm hoping that Down do a sideshow.


----------



## sponge (30/8/13)

I saw GWAR a few years back at some metal festival in sydney (can't remember the name of it, had a decent lineup though) and they really are a great band to see live. Never really got into their music, but would happily go and see them again just for the show.

As to what I'm listening to atm, I've been getting into some devin townsend of late. Really enjoying ziltoid the omniscient as a bit of a light hearted concept album with some decent music behind it.

Just started listening to some oceansize as well, since our drummer is keen to go through one of their songs as a bit of a cover for practices. Really liking what I've heard thus far...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/8/13)

Oceansize are one of those bands I can't get tired of.

Speaking of Devin - SLY's "Alien" takes the cake for me. Such a solid sound, and so many layers to it without sounding cheesy (IMO) like his recent stuff. Get a lossless rip and listen to it really fcking loud.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtR1vbiYYc8


----------



## Bizier (30/8/13)

I was amazed at the first two albums by SYL, I probably degraded my copy of City with my cd laser. I find his latter gear a bit harder to dig.


----------



## jlm (30/8/13)

sponge said:


> I saw GWAR a few years back at some metal festival in sydney (can't remember the name of it, had a decent lineup though) and they really are a great band to see live. Never really got into their music, but would happily go and see them again just for the show.


Everyone loves getting sprayed by Oderus' multi coloured jizz. True story. This show will be worth while just for the between song banter considering Dave Brockie/Oderus' twitter rants against Dave Mustaine from Megadeth.

Anyway.....Here's some new GWAR:



Whoever produced this, or decided triggering the kick with a sound like pulling a suction cup off a window was a good idea, needs........well.....a lot of the things GWAR have done on stage to them.


----------



## lukiferj (30/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm hoping that Down do a sideshow.


Down at the Arena was one of my favourite all time shows! Soundwave lineup is ok but no one I haven't seen before that's worth putting up with a bunch of fuckwits for.


----------



## mwd (30/8/13)

If you like Saxon you will probably like Helix a Canadian "New Wave" of Heavy Metal.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/13)

I'd like to comment on NWOBHM (as a noun) favourably but there are too many Tool fans lurking around who may bash me as low brow...and their king is back...HE HAS RETURNED....


----------



## manticle (31/8/13)

Einsturzende Neubauten: Blume


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/8/13)

Bizier said:


> I was amazed at the first two albums by SYL, I probably degraded my copy of City with my cd laser. I find his latter gear a bit harder to dig.


. I have to agree with you RE his "later gear" but I would not include Alien in that pile, it's his Magnum Opus. The guitar tone is savage, his vocal performance is unrivalled, and the inclusion of orchestral and choral bits & pieces were well placed. Particularly the marimba.


----------



## Judanero (1/9/13)

Bizier said:


> I don't know if most here have seen it, but I saw the doco on Lee Perry "The Upsetter" a while back and it was really ace


Gotta say Bizier, you got good taste in music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N505JczoEGI


----------



## Judanero (1/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZFCokoQzMM


THAT bassline.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (1/9/13)

Listening to bluegrass and blues. am partial to some primus or slayer from time to time but don't own alot. Collard greens and gravy are kick arse Aussie blues


----------



## Bizier (1/9/13)

Judanero said:


> THAT bassline.


Now, who can cite the most songs using that break?
My fave is Organized Konfusion: Prisoners of War.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/9/13)

Jeff Lang & Chris Whitley - Dislocation Blues. 

Solid album. Seen Jeff play a few times, fckkng great chops on the guitar, but he doesn't really let loose on this. 

For those playing at home, here's a link. Dunno if it will work. 
http://youtube.com/#/playlist?list=PLW2JiREsnsjZJaNYnv4TeGdVbe-sCxLxC&desktop_uri=%2Fplaylist%3Flist%3DPLW2JiREsnsjZJaNYnv4TeGdVbe-sCxLxC


----------



## dagryll (1/9/13)

Brulvahnatu


----------



## bradsbrew (1/9/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Listening to bluegrass and blues. am partial to some primus or slayer from time to time but don't own alot. Collard greens and gravy are kick arse Aussie blues


This who I think of when Aussie Blues are mentioned.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TebRmJInj0


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/13)

some instrumental post-metal. quality riffage!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbJ26p00gUY


http://beforetheeyewall.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## sp0rk (6/9/13)

After seeing them live last night, Twelve Foot Ninja - Shuriken


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## sponge (6/9/13)

sp0rk said:


> After seeing them live last night, Twelve Foot Ninja - Shuriken


They are coming to Wollongong next Friday and was thinking about seeing them. How did they go live? For $18 or whatever silly price the tickets are, it would be worth it nonetheless.


----------



## mrTbeer (6/9/13)

Butthole surfers on Pandora.
Also Helmet & Melvins.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/9/13)

I've listened to this album so many times, it's now part of my dna.

It was recorded in 1976 or 77. The band is called UFO, they're from The UK, had many lineup changes, but the one constant member has been the lead singer, Phil Mogg.

The lead guitarist on this album and a few prior and a couple since, is a bloke called Michael Schenker, a highly regarded, but deeply flawed, German guitarist who was once in The Scorpions with his brother.

Some people regard this album as one of the best live rock albums ever, the rest haven't heard it yet.

It's called Strangers in the Night, songs to listen to include, Mother Mary, Rock Bottom, Too Hot to Handle, Doctor Doctor (Iron Maiden do a very good cover) and Love to Love, among others.

Anyone who likes rock from that era would be hard to please if they don't like this.


----------



## Mardoo (7/9/13)

And now for something completely different...

http://youtu.be/QXJL5B3Lb3s

Still very happily on my soul and doo-wop jag.


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0
Just for tonight


----------



## Mardoo (7/9/13)

Bizier said:


> Just for tonight


Just an awesome band


----------



## Judanero (7/9/13)

Bizier said:


> Now, who can cite the most songs using that break?


GMF-Whitelines pt 2... but the "Funky 4 +1-Feel it" is up there.

Also not so much as a sample, but enjoyed its appearance in Prodigy's-Dirtchamber sessions..


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

And another just answered:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAOiup-Nu8A


----------



## bum (7/9/13)

Vocal treatment is a lot heavy-handed but this is pretty tits. Dat rhythm tone.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQAosHybZew[/media]


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

Ijustsemichubbed


----------



## manticle (8/9/13)

Posted this one several times before: 

but that is because:

a. It's a ******* great track.
b. I'd love to cover it, properly and well, one day.
c. Me and my lady are doing our first gig in 3 years and are listening and thinking. Won't be covering it this time around though - as I said: properly and well.


----------



## Bizier (8/9/13)

I am listening to the radio and I was enraptured with a modern fat dub track, so I got a pen ready to write down the artist... It was Fat Freddy's Drop.

I guess everyone was into them so I tuned out. Shit is ace. I need to rectify the errors of my foolish ways.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/13)

Built a new set of speakers on the cheap this weekend and they sound bloody great. Currently treating the neighbours to some king crimson.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/9/13)

My Dick's Double Full-Length Release

http://mydickband.bandcamp.com/album/my-dicks-double-full-length-release


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/9/13)

bradsbrew said:


> This who I think of when Aussie Blues are mentioned.
> 'ken oath mate. Brilliant. Among the best live bands I've seen


----------



## Not For Horses (11/9/13)

Curtis Mayfield. Ohh yeah B)


----------



## sp0rk (11/9/13)

sponge said:


> They are coming to Wollongong next Friday and was thinking about seeing them. How did they go live? For $18 or whatever silly price the tickets are, it would be worth it nonetheless.


Sorry I didn't reply earlier
They were Incredibly awesome!
Didn't play a single note wrong or miss anything, probably one of the best bands I've seen live
The singer and lead guitarist played an acoustic track at one point, the other guys went and grabbed a beer then came and had a bit of a chat with a mate and I, really nice blokes

Their jokes about Rivers burning down in Coffs the day before were quite good too...


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/13)

Hank III. Beers, and all of the albums.


----------



## manticle (11/9/13)

I like a lot of bits of hank.

Was disappointed in his other outfit (no not his plastic trousers)

Melvins in melbourne in December. Am I excited?

now listening to - sample patterns for my/our first gig in 3 years.


----------



## tricache (12/9/13)

A bit of Blue Oyster Cult to start my day

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1NYhbiiiFw[/media]


----------



## kevo (12/9/13)

Saw the BOC a few months back with the Hoodoo Gurus - loved them!


----------



## kevo (12/9/13)

Home with my son today - listening to the Wiggles rebrand themselves...


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/9/13)

LIzzy Borden at the moment, followed by whatever the hell Winamp decides to play next... which is Judas Priest.


----------



## tricache (12/9/13)

kevo said:


> Home with my son today - listening to the Wiggles rebrand themselves...


Have you listened to the album Rewiggled?

http://shop.abc.net.au/products/rewiggled-a-tribute-to-the-wiggles



> Here's the full tracklisting:
> _The Living End - Hot Potato
> Washington - The Monkey Dance
> Jebediah - Getting Strong!
> ...


Freaking awesome!!


----------



## Judanero (13/9/13)

Every wedding I've ever been to on the African side has at least one Fatback track happening..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7EbYUgUQHA

This was sampled with some success by Norman Cook AKA Fatboy Slim (When performing as the "mighty dub katz")


----------



## Judanero (13/9/13)

Peanut butter wolf did a pretty decent cover/sample? of this called "umbrellas"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_BQLsiZp80


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Beanflipper: Taste no more


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Why doesn't youtube embed anymore for me?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> Why doesn't youtube embed anymore for me?


Flick the switch to lights off when you paste the link. If that makes any sense.


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Which switch?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> Which switch?


The little toggle top left of reply task bar thingy


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Test

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GclKDei5hHU


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Thanks Brad & liam. I normally hit quick reply - do I need to do full reply each time I want to link video or will this
take me back to where I was?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/9/13)

I am liking this one

http://youtu.be/DhODYyZVL6Y


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> Test
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GclKDei5hHU


Incidentally the worst clip they've done in recent times.


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

And just while I'm there - not into the song but enjoy the clip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsMKOx6fumc


----------



## bradsbrew (13/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVMtpIHkR_I


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Coil: Ostia

Film clip made by one of the band members but years after they first released the song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6_wEJV_eoY


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

Last one for the night (not last i'll listen to but last i will post).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlOeehSp9vE

Originally posted footage from a live gig in Sydney but way too long so i took one of my favourite excerpts. Here's a tasty of early industrial music. One guy killed himself, the other went on to become a hollywood sound composer responsible for soundtracks like Dead Calm.


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> Last one for the night


**** it.

Maybe someone will appreciate.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w86EdQvNsfU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyvhTIOJeJ4


----------



## manticle (13/9/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFrdreUvyDk


----------



## bum (14/9/13)

Dream Baby Dream is good people.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/13)

Oh man, Manticle, Suicide is the bomb. That first album and their cover of 96 Tears.

Factrix was another group big on my horizon.

http://youtu.be/Bl4zUcfPyZE


----------



## goomboogo (14/9/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAg6whO8gs4&feature=player_detailpage

It's that kind of morning.


----------



## Not For Horses (14/9/13)

Jackie Onasis.
"we grew up safe white and paid for
livin in a world of instagram and 8 balls
so when you talk about your messed up life I can't help but you feel don't know a thing"


----------



## bum (14/9/13)

goomboogo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAg6whO8gs4&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> It's that kind of morning.


That whole record is amazing.


----------



## goomboogo (15/9/13)

Bum, I agree about the whole record. It will be in the line-up for work listening next week.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/9/13)

I find it hard not to listen to Hendrix on Sundays. Sitting on the veranda with my better half, a big pair of speakers and a quality beer in my hand. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=-C6wSGcFEmA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-C6wSGcFEmA


----------



## bum (15/9/13)

http://phantomglue.bandcamp.com/


----------



## bum (17/9/13)

I thought I'd pull out Sulumi - Chaotic Dances the Function for a spin.

I challenge you to find a better album written on a couple of Nintendo Game Boys.


----------



## manticle (17/9/13)

Chipcore?


----------



## bum (17/9/13)

Yeah. Well, I think 'chiptune' is the preferred nom de portable gaming device though. I feel kinda dumb for even buying it from the torrent shop but that record is pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Forever Wort (17/9/13)

Some good tunes in this thread.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBNeD57-RVg[/media]


----------



## tricache (18/9/13)

Heard this yesterday on JJJ and I was very impressed! (probably one of the best songs to be played on the station in ages!)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDtP3yFZQow[/media]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/9/13)

Talbot - Estonian bass & drum duo (no, not drum & bass) I saw a couple of years ago. Bassist plays keys as well through some guitar pedals and occasionally uses sticky tape to hold chords while riffing. Their earlier album EOS is killer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMFw5ZUFjMo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/13)

some quality stoner. going to put this on for saturday morning brew session for sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WTEV4hUJUg


----------



## bum (19/9/13)

New Obelyskkh? Sweeeeeet.

Will be listening to that album later. White Lightnin' is one of my favourite finds of the last couple years.


----------



## bum (19/9/13)

Diggin' it. Maybe not as heavy as White Lightnin' but pretty rad.


----------



## manticle (20/9/13)

MZ.412: V. Ritual: Summ Nv 41:2:2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exnrseOYhzs


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/13)

bum said:


> Diggin' it. Maybe not as heavy as White Lightnin' but pretty rad.


Awesome. It's the first I've heard of the band so I'll definitely be tracking down White Lightnin.


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/13)

Bit of rain tonight gents...

http://youtu.be/22V-MHQzqpU


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/13)

One more. They're just doing it for me tonight:

http://youtu.be/OcA28IVZ34I


----------



## Bizier (20/9/13)

As I miss the RTR Soul Sides 15th anniversary gig because of work...

THAT is how you cover a song like that. That brass is nearly brown-noting.


----------



## bum (20/9/13)

Disagree. Then-current version of a mush-up. Also, vari-speed is blatantly audible (then-current version of autotune).



bum said:


> Diggin' it. Maybe not as heavy as White Lightnin' but pretty rad.


Turns out the second half is kinda shitty.


----------



## Bizier (20/9/13)

You are a party pooper Bum.

Oh... did I just do that?


----------



## bum (20/9/13)

I said mush instead of mash.

First beer I've had in 2 weeks. Never had more than 4hrs sleep per night in that time.

FML.


----------



## Bizier (20/9/13)

It is not the first time you have splurted mush.

I can say the same for sleep, but to say the same for the beers is a lie.


----------



## goomboogo (21/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Awesome. It's the first I've heard of the band so I'll definitely be tracking down White Lightnin.


I'm listening to White Lightnin for the first time right now. It's a good start to the day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/13)

Currently listening to Mother Mars. Saw them earlier in the year and bought the album, it's great. 
http://mothermars.bandcamp.com/


----------



## bum (22/9/13)

I may have posted this previously but, given the recent doomy/psych interest from some corners recent, here it is again:

http://spacewitch.bandcamp.com/album/the-alchemy-paradox-ep-2013


----------



## Forever Wort (22/9/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ[/media]


----------



## tricache (25/9/13)

Finished playing Red Dead Redemption last night on Xbox and this is one of the songs in it...listening to this at a pivotal part of the game while riding on my horse through the plains of the old west....absolutely amazing!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9iflvCwok[/media]


----------



## bum (25/9/13)

They must have been SPEWIN' New Vegas beat them to this one:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DD_NCM_RJs[/media]


----------



## manticle (28/9/13)

Angels of light: New mother

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OvDEqudYPQ


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/9/13)

Bizier said:


> Can you prog heads list any prog bands which are more fuzzy (I am not a fan of the clean "I am soooo dynamic" stuff)?


 


Bizier said:


> I guess I want music following 21st Century Schitzoid Man to today without any foofy soft stuff or the downtempo stuff.


doesn't quite fit the bill, but it's instrumental prog with with a stoner vibe;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hBUK8hCVIM


----------



## tricache (30/9/13)

Proof that young these days is not lose in teeny bopper heaven...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mYKLvYGqaC0[/media]


----------



## Yob (2/10/13)

tricache said:


> Proof that young these days is not lose in teeny bopper heaven...


Rad!! I hope Maynard gets to see it... you go you little rippers.... stay off the drrrrrrugs

(drummer at 4:55 made me lol)


----------



## Camo6 (2/10/13)

tricache said:


> Finished playing Red Dead Redemption last night on Xbox and this is one of the songs in it...listening to this at a pivotal part of the game while riding on my horse through the plains of the old west....absolutely amazing!


Brilliant game Trichache, loved every minute of it. Maybe one day you'll get to appreciate it on a real console.  Now making my way through GTA5. Bloody brilliant but not one to play around the kids! (Really need to start a gaming thread here)

To stay on topic:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oL4fG3TIMdc


----------



## WarmBeer (2/10/13)

tricache said:


> Proof that young these days is not lose in teeny bopper heaven...


So glad it was that, and not the first track on the album. Don't think I could have taken those lyrics from that tweenie.


----------



## Danwood (2/10/13)

My 6 1/2 month old...not sleeping


----------



## Forever Wort (2/10/13)

Girlfriend's sister is staying with us, apartment has been taken over by awful American TV and junk food for the last three days ...


----------



## jlm (2/10/13)

tricache said:


> Proof that young these days is not lose in teeny bopper heaven...
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mYKLvYGqaC0[/media]


Apparently old mate who made the video is a music teacher or something.......That's a form of child abuse in my opinion. The moment he came out with "Today kids, we're gonna learn how to play a Tool song" I'd be "I'm gonna tell my parents you tried to touch me in a bad place"

New Skeletonwitch is out very soon:


----------



## eungaibitter1 (2/10/13)

Weddos


----------



## manticle (2/10/13)

Coil: main title (from unreleased themes for hellraiser)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TojJyEbAd-8


----------



## djar007 (3/10/13)

Feeling a little tom waits like. And Mumford and sons. Nothing too amazing


----------



## manticle (3/10/13)

Au contraire. Tom Waits is amazing.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (3/10/13)

Rain dogs close to best album ever, though I'm also partial to real gone, heart attack and vine, mule variations, nighthawks at the diner. Latest effort, bad as me, pretty solid too.


----------



## tricache (3/10/13)

jlm said:


> Apparently old mate who made the video is a music teacher or something.......That's a form of child abuse in my opinion. The moment he came out with "Today kids, we're gonna learn how to play a Tool song" I'd be "I'm gonna tell my parents you tried to touch me in a bad place"
> 
> New Skeletonwitch is out very soon:



He could have taught them Tool's Prison Sex instead so it could be worse :lol:


----------



## bum (4/10/13)

New Flynt Flossy. Naughty Farmer. Straight-up banger.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> *Rain dogs close to best album ever*, though I'm also partial to real gone, heart attack and vine, mule variations, nighthawks at the diner. Latest effort, bad as me, pretty solid too.


Only somebody who never "got" Frank's Wild Years would say that. I'll give you extra credit for Nighthawks, though...


----------



## manticle (4/10/13)

Bollocks to your 'getting' and 'got'.

Almost entire repertoire is brilliant and rain dogs is up there. FWY is great too as is black rider, bone machine and just about everything except..................

Nighthawks. Awkward and odd and never really grabbed me

AND

One from the heart soundtrack with Crystal Gale. Maybe I need to see the film to contextualise it.

Also his contribution to Jesus Blood Never Failed me Yet (Gavin Bryars) doesn't really improve it but not much could short of taking out the main vocal repetition and inserting entriely new material by someone other than Gavin.

So Tom Waits is not an infallible genius but he is ******* brilliant so on that note I give you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLyHHwDXw5Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6V5DXk6TbA


----------



## bum (4/10/13)

He was awesome in Mystery Men.


----------



## manticle (4/10/13)

Renfield!!


----------



## manticle (5/10/13)

Bill O' Reilly.

What the **** is wrong with him? Even in the entirely unlikely event that I agreed with his world view, he is the absolutely worst television interviewer ever.


----------



## manticle (5/10/13)

Somehow got stuck in the youtube vortex - mostly by psychological association as opposed to the youtube links themselves but somehow I went from waits to monty python to bill o' reilly to Benny Hinn.

Very long, don't watch it all but I still, after many years of knowing who this guy is and what he does, I shake my head that he has the prominence he does.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuAdsHKKhVw


----------



## djar007 (5/10/13)

Lol. Benny hinn. Flasher than a gold toothed rat.

My tom waits favourites span across all of his albums. I hope that I don't fall in love with you. Black rider. Jitter bug boy. Pasties and a g string. Going out west. Emotional weather report. I could go on and on. A friend of mine popped into a jazz club in New York in the late eighties and tom waits was playing. Just a smoky little dive. Said it was the most enjoyably soulful gig he has ever witnessed.

http://youtu.be/XrkThaBWa5c
http://youtu.be/s3svH_fYJlU
http://youtu.be/sdy4ell_dtM
http://youtu.be/y9Mse62NFl4


----------



## djar007 (5/10/13)

Few leonard Cohen covers to close out the night.

http://youtu.be/f4rQ03pl2Og
http://youtu.be/WMgYxYYqbHc
http://youtu.be/wnwtc-TbW8M


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/13)

djar007 said:


> Lol. Benny hinn. Flasher than a gold toothed rat.


Every time I see his show on the guide for late night television, I get a moment of sentimental excitement for this guy







Then I realise it's just a spelling mistake.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/10/13)

loving this album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5cdQIWX1Gk


----------



## bullsneck (5/10/13)

This...


----------



## mwd (5/10/13)

History of Rock and Roll the 70s. Specially for us baby boomers.


----------



## Bizier (5/10/13)

Emperor Wrath of the Tyrant
ED: now the Hordanes split

These bring back memories, I only ever had these early releases on cassette, so I haven't heard in quite a while.


----------



## Bizier (5/10/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w

Best clip ever


----------



## jlm (5/10/13)

Why are they all dressed up like Peter Criss?


----------



## manticle (5/10/13)

Because it's so cold.


----------



## Forever Wort (5/10/13)

Because Immortal are brilliant.

Good to see a few fellow metalheads on here.


----------



## manticle (5/10/13)

Bizier said:


> Emperor Wrath of the Tyrant
> ED: now the Hordanes split
> 
> These bring back memories, I only ever had these early releases on cassette, so I haven't heard in quite a while.


lowest of the lo fi.

kvlt.

**** it's cold


----------



## Bizier (6/10/13)

Because, despite denying it, Abbath was made for loving you baby.


----------



## Bizier (6/10/13)

I am listening to Aerosmith Toys in the Attic


----------



## bum (6/10/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oazm1Fpsec4

NSFW

[EDIT: it's funny how much tighter and more human his shit is once he could afford cameras]


----------



## bum (6/10/13)

No. Wait.

He just drafts shit harder for cameras. This is kinda recent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/10/13)

some morning music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7sGfn30P9o


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Only somebody who never "got" Frank's Wild Years would say that. I'll give you extra credit for Nighthawks, though...


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/10/13)

I got franks wild years just fine thanks. I rate that too. His 80's records are probably my favourites, swordfishtrombones is another ripper I overlooked on initial post.


----------



## bum (12/10/13)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I906a5msynw[/media]

So, apparently, Black MIDI is a real genre. Surprisingly coherent for 4.2 million notes in under 4 minutes.


----------



## Bizier (12/10/13)

That is awesome on a visual time dimension kinda angle.


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/13)

This man...





King of the Jukebox


----------



## Mardoo (12/10/13)

Yep

http://youtu.be/jh2DDXmx9uk


----------



## WarmBeer (12/10/13)

bullsneck said:


> This man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew Carl Weathers was King of the Jukebox.


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I never knew Carl Weathers was King of the Jukebox.


You racist...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/13)

Making Skynyrd sound good 

[media]http://youtu.be/6Th0HT2i-T4[/media]


----------



## Lecterfan (16/10/13)

No idea how they stayed off the radar so long - Kongh. Blackened doom with all the expected atmos, droned, chunk, clean bits that goes with the genre. Nothing 'new' per se, but ******* cool.

And then of course the most awesome new album from the most awesome Pelican.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/10/13)

Nothing new here either, just one of my go-to albums when up late trying to be productive.
Slightly depressing post metal, for fans of rosetta, isis... you get the idea. Crunchy guitars with a bit of delay, roomy drum sound, not terrible vocals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bzMJYntxKM


----------



## Forever Wort (17/10/13)

To be a truly awesome metal band they must relocate to Canada.

OOoooo Canada
OoooooO Canadian metal


----------



## jlm (17/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> To be a truly awesome metal band they must relocate to Canada.
> 
> OOoooo Canada
> OoooooO Canadian metal




And......


Canadian metal covering/re working Canadian metal

And.......


And.......


Probably not metal but the average punter thinks it is and I'll take any opportunity to post some Swallowing Shit.


----------



## bum (17/10/13)

Lecterfan said:


> No idea how they stayed off the radar so long - Kongh.


Perhaps you simply neglected to read this thread on May 28th of this year?

I'm sure you had something important on that day. It's FINE. Really. I'm not upset.

No, YOU calm down.


----------



## WarmBeer (17/10/13)

bum said:


> Perhaps you simply neglected to read this thread on May 28th of this year?
> 
> I'm sure you had something important on that day. It's FINE. Really. I'm not upset.
> 
> No, YOU calm down.


You've been waiting 142 days to bring that up?

Man, YOU calm down.


----------



## bullsneck (18/10/13)

I just got to Byron Bay so I'm getting in the mood with this...

http://youtu.be/r6cNkAuDMYs


----------



## WarmBeer (18/10/13)

It's like Coheed with a slightly less annoying lead singer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

http://thankyouscientist.bandcamp.com/

coheed's singer must be pretty annoying because this isn't enjoyable.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> coheed's singer must be pretty annoying because this isn't enjoyable.


How annoying?
















This annoying.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

I dig the hair haha but unless he sounds like a cross between max cavalera and tom waits I'm not buying it


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I never knew Carl Weathers was King of the Jukebox.


He's _everywhere._

_



_


----------



## dago001 (18/10/13)

I'm listening to a bunch of 18 year old kids, drinking goon, getting pi$$ed and "you know like, well like, you know" "Yeah, like I know like, but you know like I know". You can add a **** before every like. They are listening to
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9BbUqHrWFI

Stuffed if I can figure out what is happening at my house tonight.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Bizier (18/10/13)

Listening to Welcome to Sky Valley on a ******* bus ride which is a full six times longer than the car equivalent for getting home.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/10/13)

bum said:


> Kongh - Sole Creation


Lolz

...plus my airlock isn't bubbling...


----------



## bum (19/10/13)

Such a good record. It should be the STC-1000 of music.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/13)

bum said:


> Such a good record. It should be the STC-1000 of music.


Cheap, Chinese-made, and can kill you if you try to do it yourself?

Edit: I duplicated myduplicated myself.


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

Currently on first spin of this: http://koloss.bandcamp.com/

Seems promising.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/10/13)

Sweet, new koloss


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/10/13)

new BAN.

http://dmp666.bandcamp.com/album/what-once-was-liber-i


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

In Gowan Ring: Cupped Hands Spell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcD4_bLKogs


----------



## manticle (22/10/13)

Amon Duul II: Deutsch Nepal


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

trying to keep motivated while writing reports, listening to decapitated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq-Q6P32aWo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/13)

and now for something downtuned and saturated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WJ5Du4z814


----------



## jlm (24/10/13)

The dog and I just listened to a stream of the new Skeletonwitch record.........The dog had his nuts taken from him before I got him but the album is that good he sprouted a lipstick. Almost true story.


----------



## manticle (24/10/13)

Never been much of a metal guy - closest I get is Finntroll and Melvins (I don't really see melvins as metal myself).

However been scrolling through a few originators on youtube and finding the bits I like and confirming the bits I don't.
Standout for me at the moment is Celtic frost, who are good both then and nowish. Others OK but with some dubious parts are early bathory, venom, and amon amarth. Maybe I'm changing?

Maybe I'll become a butterfly?

New

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_z8uh9jes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_z8uh9jes

old

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8iosc_zeO8 (very punk sounding to my ears and no dumb theatrical voices like so much Norwegian 2nd wave kvlt BM shite). Could do with less guitar solo elements but even beanflipper have those.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/10/13)

*sniff* You always know the right things to say to move me Manticle. CF ******* rule. Check out their Mexican Radio cover.

Anyway, for some starkness, try his project after the Monotheist tour and whatnot imploded, Triptykon.

http://youtu.be/xrRi25jZRFY


----------



## manticle (24/10/13)

fat


----------



## manticle (24/10/13)

Extreme noise terror.

I also am angry and quite like biscuits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLMfoj-DuZU


----------



## manticle (24/10/13)

Eyehategod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JmxAIT25Zw

Just bought about 5 albums on discogs tonight: napalm death, eyehategod and celtic frost.

**** the youtube vortex, my passion for music and the internet that feeds them both.


----------



## Not For Horses (25/10/13)

Primus Brown Album. Great Friday morning tunes


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

the locust. touring here in Feb, yiew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk6SnTFSJyk


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/10/13)

RawRadarWar "=="

[Video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SRGlGlx_eo[/VIDEO]

A criminally underrated D-Beat Hardcore/Sludge band. The vinyl of this is super nice with a hand screened cover and limited to 250 copies. I'm happy to say I own it.

Staying up at Mum's looking after the cats and doing some repairs around the place while she gets on the turps at Dungog, and am listening to this on her iTunes. My 67 year old mother's iTunes is heavier than yours.


----------



## Bizier (26/10/13)

manticle said:


> Eyehategod
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JmxAIT25Zw
> 
> ...


I have Fear, Emptiness, Dispair in my car at the moment.


----------



## Bizier (26/10/13)

While we're at it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyYnstGB3rM

ED: oh, Manticle already mentioned them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/10/13)

Some Polish death/grind to psych up for the pub crawl

http://fetoinfetus.bandcamp.com/


----------



## bullsneck (26/10/13)

Just a few minutes ago the neighbours were listening to me swear my head off after breaking my 5L erlenmeyer flask, right as I was about to move it so it wouldn't get smashed.

:angry2:


----------



## Bizier (26/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> so a bit more on the side of stoner space jams than prog?


So I have started caving in to the extended jam stuff. I started off by just wanting to rock out to shit like Red Fang and stuff like Om could take a hike, but I can feel my hair growing and I have an odd lump on my shoulder which I believe is going to sprout a corduroy shoulder bag. Sleep are playing Perth Monday night, which I won't be able to go to because I will be at work.

So after searching for Liam's comment, I find myself listening to Enoch - Infinity, I think I might have to get me some'o'dat.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/13)

bullsneck said:


> Just a few minutes ago the neighbours were listening to me swear my head off after breaking my 5L erlenmeyer flask, right as I was about to move it so it wouldn't get smashed.
> 
> :angry2:


Good to see you've moved up from hydrometers...


----------



## manticle (26/10/13)

Jello + Melvins: caped crusader

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teeUpxafQQo


----------



## bullsneck (26/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Good to see you've moved up from hydrometers...


Broke that, too!


----------



## manticle (26/10/13)

Swans: You ******* People Make Me Sick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsXsxehyPpc


----------



## Bizier (27/10/13)

High on Fire - Snakes for the Divine


----------



## Forever Wort (27/10/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks_zgXwseZg


----------



## manticle (28/10/13)

Cure: plainsong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G51ZSwq2pw


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/10/13)

My ears are still ringing from these guys last night.

[Video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkun78T1y4[/VIDEO]


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/10/13)

I usually stream triple j. Otherwise I'm listening to hottest 100. That's lately anyway. Might do a kings if Leon marathon next brew.


----------



## bum (28/10/13)

I have certain difficulties to deal with, I suppose, but, on the whole (no pun intended), I generally think life is pretty good.

Then posts like the above go an ruin that little charade.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/13)

Aw Bum.
You ol' sourpuss.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/13)

manticle said:


> Swans: You ******* People Make Me Sick
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsXsxehyPpc


That reminds me of the accompanying audio to William Kentridge's work.


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

Which particular one?

I had the privilege of condition reporting a quantity of his work for display at acmi last year. Enjoyed the experience and the work very much. His mechanised, animated puppet opera was superb.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/13)

I'm a real sucker for this kind of stuff. black / death.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfAsB7JFccE


----------



## mwd (29/10/13)

Motorhead Aftershock sounds good for aging rockers.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/13)

manticle said:


> Which particular one?
> 
> I had the privilege of condition reporting a quantity of his work for display at acmi last year. Enjoyed the experience and the work very much. His mechanised, animated puppet opera was superb.


What I had in mind was the work he had on display at the Syd Biennale a few years ago on Cockatoo Island, in particular this curved mirror carousel which made 3D illusions. If I actually heard them side by side, they'd probably be totally different, it is more the 'vibe' that they both evoke.


----------



## Bizier (29/10/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1RAoeg0FgE

I only got into these guys retrospectively through Gene Hoglan on SYL City, but I think it goes some way to illustrating that many new bands try to fix what ain't broke. Just ******* thrash the **** out.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (29/10/13)

MP3 shuffle. Some Steeldrivers, CW Stoneking, Memphis Jug Band, Primus


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

I am after some recommendations from those into doom and sludge.

I'm not much of a metal guy at all as I have mentioned - the things I really am not into are screechy black vocals, extensive high pitched guitar solos and over the top drumming/blast beats.

What I do like is raw, deep, doomy, slow and heavy. As most who read this might know - I like stuff like swans and melvins so metal that has that vibe is stuff I'd like to check out a bit. I'm also a fan of early UK punk and some bits of crust and grind. I don't mind a wee bit of stoner vibe like early Sabbath but really after that heavy, down tempo detuned shit with less vocal content and minimal solo/metal wank/satan salute vibe.

Will listen to anything at least once.


----------



## bum (29/10/13)

Revisit Electric Wizard's Dopethrone if you haven't done so recently.

Or this, your call:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDUl5Ke5jbM[/media]


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

Dopethrone is dope.

I should buy it.

Listening to darkthrone; Blaze in the northern sky and reminding myself of exactly what I dislike about loads of Black. I feel like Gollum is angrily playing guitar about 3 blocks away because someone ate all his biscuits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmA6PDutNDE

Should make it clear too - any recommendations, particularly classic/seminal bands of note. I don't own any sludge* or doom stuff - just like what I hear a lot of the time and wouldn't mind expanding.

*melvins excluded: own a fair whack of that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/13)

try Minsk.
their album "With echoes.." reminds me of later Swans.

also, Yob. heavier but more direct.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (29/10/13)

Those Poor Bastards. Probably not all that heavy but doomy and raw


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

Yob's good especially since i can get hops from him too. Enjoying what I hear from Sleep.

Probably need a touch of sunn0))in my life too.


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Those Poor Bastards. Probably not all that heavy but doomy and raw


Totally not what I'm looking for but actually quite cool and could find a place on my record shelf with hank III and Tiger Lillies


----------



## Fat Bastard (29/10/13)

Minsk is a good call.

The first Cathedral album is a good gateway to this sort of thing. Contained in the liner notes is a massive list of Doom bands circa 1991-92 that will keep you going for a while

Indian
Khanate (member of Sunn0))))
Cough
Keelhaul
Toner Low
Fattura Della Morte (Sydney EHG worship)
Whitehorse (Melbin)
Weedeater (southern sludge)
Sourvein (Liz from Electric Wiz was/is a member)
Kowloon Walled City
The first 2 High on Fire albums.

Explore and enjoy!


----------



## manticle (29/10/13)

Cheers guys. Will slowly check all this stuff out. Recently ordered some eyehategod and just placed an order for Buzzov-en's first album as I've not minded their stuff that I've heard.


----------



## bum (29/10/13)

Seven Sisters of Sleep are grabbing my attention of late. Perhaps a littler faster than what it seems you're after (?) but still relevant.


----------



## Forever Wort (29/10/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8uREkncEhg


----------



## Bizier (30/10/13)

Hey Manticle, I don't think anyone takes Darkthrone seriously. I always used to think they did their logo with an eyedropper full of ink and blowing through a straw to steer it over paper, just like in kindergarten.


----------



## Bizier (30/10/13)

And again, Manticle, is it way too obvious to ask if you are aware of Comets on Fire?

ED: oooh, ooh, or Saint Vitus?

ED II: or even Neurosis?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/10/13)

bum said:


> I have certain difficulties to deal with, I suppose, but, on the whole (no pun intended), I generally think life is pretty good.
> 
> Then posts like the above go an ruin that little charade.[/
> 
> Haha, glad I could be of service. Would you prefer FIDLAR or Slayer? Seriously though I hope you feel better, sorry to Bum you out.


----------



## tricache (30/10/13)

Just because I miss old angry Trent...not overly a fan of new ambient dark moody Trent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs


----------



## Vitalstatistix (30/10/13)

you would probably like some bongripper stuff too, maybe a little more drone than you are looking for. Unearthly trance maybe.


----------



## Bizier (30/10/13)

Great White Ninja sighting!


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

Bizier said:


> And again, Manticle, is it way too obvious to ask if you are aware of Comets on Fire?
> 
> ED: oooh, ooh, or Saint Vitus?
> 
> ED II: or even Neurosis?


Don't worry about being obvious. Even if I've heard a band, I'll check them out again.

Only one from your list I'm familiar with is neurosis and I haven't heard any for a while (and was probably in a different mindset when I last did)..

Currently listening to Buzzove-en: at a loss and glad I've got some of this coming my way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAcLIVXJ5sY


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/13)

tricache said:


> Just because I miss old angry Trent...not overly a fan of new ambient dark moody Trent
> Ko


 closer wad a cracker of an album. Dont mind the new stuff. Cant wait for the concert next year.


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

I should add to those recommending stuff to me - albums/eras if they've been around for a few years also welcome.

I buy records rather than download shit so I'll be/am already checking out recommendations in youtube, etc, then hitting up discogs.


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

bum said:


> Seven Sisters of Sleep are grabbing my attention of late. Perhaps a littler faster than what it seems you're after (?) but still relevant.


This typical?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C20HFS6O7bA

Not mad keen on that vocal style but the heavy downtuned sound is bang on. Speed is fine. I'll continue to check them out.


----------



## bum (30/10/13)

That's got a more punk going on than the majority of their stuff that I've heard (only 'tubes so far) but, yeah, that's what they sound like.


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

Don't mind a bit of punk crossover one iota.

Currently listening to sleep - holy mountain which is much more stoner/early sabbath than I'm chasing but still great. discogs will bankrupt me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJtPmIJstpE


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/10/13)

A storm of light might be worth a gander. I haven't listened to the newest album yet but this one is great:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBOxLTLrddI


----------



## manticle (30/10/13)

Yeah good shit.


----------



## Bizier (31/10/13)

I know my suggestions are not underground (I have been out of this kinda loop for over a decade and there is a whole host of cool developments) but...

Come on... it is called Bong Voyage, that has to be the best on-topic title, unless it is just me appreciating a good pun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhvGhQlgZ_E


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

It's hardly what you'd call a mainstream bunch of genres though and I am not exactly familiar with heaps of it.

Will listen later in the studio.


----------



## Judanero (31/10/13)

Spent the afternoon going through the vinyl collection, forgot I had this in there!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVVfZAZdIUs


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

THEY STOLE THAT FROM DAFT PUNK!


----------



## Not For Horses (31/10/13)

Don't say that too loud bum, people will believe you.

People think that Curtis Mayfield copied Kanye West.


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

Bizier said:


> I know my suggestions are not underground (I have been out of this kinda loop for over a decade and there is a whole host of cool developments) but...
> 
> Come on... it is called Bong Voyage, that has to be the best on-topic title, unless it is just me appreciating a good pun.


Definitely more in the market for sludgier rather than stonerish. Nice psych vibe going on in that though.


----------



## Judanero (31/10/13)

bum said:


> THEY STOLE THAT FROM DAFT PUNK!


Everyone knows that!! Funnily enough though I remember someone once asked me "who does that remix?"


----------



## Judanero (31/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> People think that Curtis Mayfield copied Kanye West.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/13)

Ummm


----------



## Not For Horses (31/10/13)

Just went and saw David helfgott live. Now I might kill myself because I will never in a million years be able to play the piano like that.


----------



## manticle (31/10/13)

Can you play the piano at all?


----------



## Not For Horses (1/11/13)

Yeah I've played for about 20 years I guess. Nothing amazing mind you. Played in jazz bands over the years but now just for my own amusement. I've got a Yamaha U series that serves me very well.
Do you play manticle?


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

Not Piano. Not anything really.

I make/construct ambient industrial soundscape using a variety of samplers, effects and various bits of software but nothing traditional.

It's a language I never really learned beyond boring recorder lessons in primary school but these days I wish I'd taken the opportunity whenI was younger.


----------



## Not For Horses (1/11/13)

That sounds interesting, I'd like to hear some of your recordings some time.
My wife and I met this Alaskan guy in a hostel in Cambodia who made instrumental soundscape from conversation recordings. His theory being that a guitar is so close to a human voice in frequency response, why not try and interchange the two.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

unique band from Brisbane. they're awesome live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vyw_FGIhAE


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

Damn said:


> ```
> [yt]Gn09Xn9JF5s[/yt]
> ```


mate, get the whole url of the youtube video, and put it between tags like this:

```
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s[/media]
```


----------



## tricache (1/11/13)

Songs To Scare Off Trick or Treaters

A good little list of creepy songs like "The Goat" by Sopor Aeturnus & the Ensemble of Shadows and "Blasting the Virginborn" by Bloodbath


----------



## Damn (1/11/13)

Mostly blues for me. And this guy is the pinnacle of the next generation blues guitarist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s


----------



## sponge (1/11/13)

Anyone care to name some decent lesser known prog bands?

I'm in need of some new listening material and know there's a few of you who share a similar taste in music..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

Zebulon Pike. Great dirty guitar tone and no vocals. Win win.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/11/13)

There's always /r/progrockmusic

Most of it's a little too 'twangly' for my tastes, as we've discussed before, but if you dig hard enough, you'll find the occasional gem.

Also, new Ayreon album just released. Why do you need anything else?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

Let's not start that again


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

Not For Horses said:


> That sounds interesting, I'd like to hear some of your recordings some time.


You're welcome to but keep in mind that I have previously sent two other forum members material. One had no response, the other was keen to rewrite the diagnostic manual on Psychiatric Disorders after listening.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/11/13)

Now my interest is piqued.


----------



## lukiferj (1/11/13)

Hey weren't you going to send me some mants?


----------



## Chull (1/11/13)

Breaking Benjamin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

lukiferj said:


> Hey weren't you going to send me some mants?


Don't remember but happy to.

PM your address (I'm old school and burn CDs)


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> unique band from Brisbane. they're awesome live.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vyw_FGIhAE


Not really my thing musically but great video.


----------



## sponge (2/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> There's always /r/progrockmusic
> 
> Most of it's a little too 'twangly' for my tastes, as we've discussed before, but if you dig hard enough, you'll find the occasional gem.
> 
> Also, new Ayreon album just released. Why do you need anything else?


I actually have been told to listen to that by a couple of mates now. You have made it to the top of the pecking order good sir.



Liam_snorkel said:


> Zebulon Pike. Great dirty guitar tone and no vocals. Win win.


I've just been having a listen to some of their stuff. Real good indeed. Almost reminds me of an orange goblin mixed with tool, although there are many other influences running through their music. They were just the two bands that jumped at me (in terms of their riffs). I enjoy myself a bit of instrumental prog indeed..


As a side note, I can't beleive I was working out in remote SA when devin townsend was touring... fml.

I guess at least arj barker came to visit the town whilst I was there..


----------



## Bizier (3/11/13)

I got a car with no MP3 capacity, so I am going through CDs in order of convenient availability from boxes still packed from my last house move.

I have been pumping Helmet - Betty and f***ing loving it. The guitar is like a sexy engine roar.


----------



## manticle (4/11/13)

Never was a massive helmet fan but my experience of their stuff is probably close to 15-20 years ago.

Seeing Melvins live next month with the GW ninja and his bro and Helmet are supporting so will try and re-assess.


----------



## Bizier (4/11/13)

The thing I liked about them at the time is that everyone else had some kind of gimmick, and they seemed like just a bunch of dudes. I guess I might be a sucker for the non-gimmick marketing angle.

Sounds like a thoroughly awesome night.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/11/13)

Meantime was their best, IMHO - Unsung was a favorite of mine for a while. 
That gig sounds great, mants. At least for the helmet bit!

Agree Bizer, they just seemed like a bunch of guys belting out their stuff. No gimmicked angle. Always had some respect for that, & wondered why they never made it large. Maybe that's why, sadly.


----------



## manticle (4/11/13)

Einsturzende Neubauten: Kollaps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knUDV_ppSyE


----------



## manticle (4/11/13)

Coil: anal staircase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9fe3_3T3M

**** me, I'm listening to industrial music again. Whatever will the world come to?


----------



## WarmBeer (4/11/13)

manticle said:


> Whatever will the world come to?


Oom-pah?


----------



## manticle (4/11/13)

Moopah. Moomah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09tReRlsIJU


----------



## Bizier (5/11/13)

manticle said:


> Einsturzende Neubauten: Kollaps


I had been listening to Nick Cave Tender Prey the other day as part of my "driving CDs within easy reach whilst in a rush" programme. Good times.

I think you can map the historic decline in drug quality based on releases, aging has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Asha05 (5/11/13)

New Pearl Jam album Lightning Bolt...first album of theirs in a while ive listened to over & over...one of their best.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/11/13)

cramming for an exam, need motivation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1X0Bejwnko


----------



## dago001 (6/11/13)

Hey, It's Movember again, the time when I can shave radically and get away with it.
Last year it was the musical genius of this, maybe the most famous 'tache in the music industry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufb6vuYhpKw

This year, it is a bit more prog/blues from the great DA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8
Got the chops going as well, although I have to shave a little gap between them and the 'tache.
Allman brother rock serious good stuff. 2 drummers, hey how good is that.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Forever Wort (7/11/13)

manticle said:


> **** me, I'm listening to industrial music again. Whatever will the world come to?


Just go with it ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQLjRwXlvlQ


----------



## Bizier (9/11/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7kUwTk2vfk

Garcia sounds a little too healthy, but I dig it.

ED: I used to instead of too, I feel so dirty.


----------



## Bizier (9/11/13)

My neighbour is playing Daryl Braithwaite - The Horses loudly. I think less of him and his family. Much less. I was going to invite him over for beers and teach him to brew (he expressed immense enthusiasm at this prospect). I am now reconsidering.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (9/11/13)

Rain on the roof. Sounds sweet. Been a little while.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/11/13)

Oh man, this is good. 
http://subrosausa.bandcamp.com
Interesting doomy post metal with great female vocals. Manticle you might be interested.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/11/13)

Good find, Liam. Thanks for that. Love bandcamp and I support shitloads of bands on it and buy heaps from it.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/11/13)

I must admit, a little bit of wee came out when I found out who's playing next Tuesday night at the Corner.


----------



## AHB_Admin (13/11/13)

I've been listening to An Awesome Wave by Alt J for a few months solid now. 

http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/An+Awesome+Wave/7708155

Don't know if you guys can get this in Australia.


----------



## Bizier (13/11/13)

It is pretty cheesy, but I am digging it regardless.
left lane cruiser junkyard speedball

ED:
Scratch that:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKLGFZpTFKQ
Rock!


----------



## Yob (13/11/13)

Anthrax - Stomp

Fuelled



I got to see Anthrax and Suicidal Tendences together many years ago in the cirty at Hi-Fi so was quite an intimate gig... what a concert, couldn't speak for days


----------



## manticle (20/11/13)

Swans: Song for a warrior

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAtkPasef_o

Just found out eyehategod are playing in January. Just recently got into them so hopefully there are tickets left when I get paid.


----------



## snorton (24/11/13)

frank zappa


----------



## Bizier (28/11/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94Hg3fefdYU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/11/13)

Ulcerate... saw these guys from across the ditch again last night. Highly recommended for anyone interested in metal, fairly unique band to watch. playing sydney tonight, melbs tomorrow night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt16H7Vqkd0


----------



## jlm (29/11/13)

Beastmilk.

Sounds like Ian Curtis fronting Lords of the New Church (which normally would totally not be my bag) with fancy new fangled production. I keep asking the wife to get the album so I don't have to admit I really like this band but she's not coming to the party. It sounds so good though.

http://www.revolvermag.com/news/exclusive-beastmilk-premiere-new-album-climax.html


----------



## Bizier (29/11/13)

I am listening to Colour Haze - All

https://myspace.com/colourhaze/music/album/all-12759947

These guys ride the border of my personal preferences, I think I am growing toward them though. They do rock.

ED: the sitar reminds me of Bill Hicks:


> Sure, I could get up at dawn and go to a job I hate that does not inspire me creatively whatsoever for the rest of my ******* life. Or I could wake up at noon and learn how to play the sitar.


... that and the Mighty Boosh. In fact, I think Colour Haze _found _the new sound and ate it.


----------



## sponge (29/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I must admit, a little bit of wee came out when I found out who's playing next Tuesday night at the Corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even realise BTBAM were touring until my mate asked why I wasn't at their gig...



<_<


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/13)

Saw these blokes last night. Bloody good electric wizard worship. http://lizzardwizzard.bandcamp.com


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/13)

some decent doom: http://whelmdk.bandcamp.com/album/a-gaze-blank-and-pitiless-as-the-sun


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/13)

Warped was amazing, Millencolin were great, Reel Big Fish were hilarious as per usual, their cover of Call Me Maybe was great
Parkway Drive were incredible as always, they played in garbage bags because it was pissing down rain (apparently their first rain during a set in their 10 year career) and half the crowd was in ponchos
Confession were a bit disappointing, I'm a huge fan but their set was really short and they didn't put much effort in


----------



## manticle (2/12/13)

Various of my ordered albums arrived and I've been getting into Buzzoven, eyehategod and a few related bands more and more.

Checking out some more of the recommendations given.

Listening to Minsk at the moment. oinly a couple of tracks but definitely less heavy and aggressive than I would like. Not bad by any stretch.

Ordered some Sourvein today and been enjoying the weedeater stuff I've heard so far.

Checked out 13 yesterday and while I didn't enjoy some of the black-esque vocals, not every track contains those and their detuned sludge guitar is crazy good.

Sorry to Bizier and Vitalstatistix but I'm finding I'm not so into the stoner doom like St Vitus and couldn't cope with the high end metal guitar solos of Elder - one of the cliches that's put me off metal for years and is thankfully absent in the southern sludge shit i seem to be drawn to. Hvae been enjoying Sleep though.

Not super keen on acid bath that I've heard so far.
Ahab is nice and heavy but not crazy about death Vox. Might revisit.
No love for corrosion of conformity.
Not sure about Boris - think that's a different trip.
Crowbar not my thing. Likewise Black label society

Tried a few other bands like soilent green (not my thing) and lair of the minotaur (probably not my thing either).

Not sure I'll buy bongzilla in a hurry but wouldn't be sad if it was on at a barbecue. Still need to buy electric wizard's dopethrone.

Fattura della morte didn't sound too bad and might get revisited if I still have a hankering once I get sourvein and maybe some 13* and weedeater. Seeing Melvins and eyehategod in the next two months so I'm guessing the hankering will continue.


* Actually 13 are awesome. Like tape being chewed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ZZejPvaJ0


Cheers for all the suggestions.


----------



## bum (2/12/13)

Yah, Elder are dicks.

Check out Belezebong's Sonic Scapes & Weedy Grooves. That's pretty much the most embarrassing name(s) to have show up in your media player in front of others but I suspect it may fit in with the tip you're on. I really like it and think it fits in with the stuff you say you're liking.


----------



## manticle (2/12/13)

Cheers bum.

Was checking out a bit of belzebong earlier. Wasn't bad at all.

And just found cough on youtube.
Need to check out more but good so far. Not sure if it makes the purchase list yet and definitely more stoner than other stuff that really grabs me (solos in the track I'm listening to at the moment are slightly off putting but pull away from being way over the top).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ2iJJinol0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44q-_yNp_Yo

Enough with the upside down crucifixes on every alphabetical vertice though please metal heads.


----------



## manticle (2/12/13)

Old favourites die hard (or just stay alive)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7s-oegiljE


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/13)

Did you give Yob a go?


----------



## WarmBeer (2/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Did you give Yob a go?


I hear his prices are sharp, but there's been some huffiness between himself and Australia Post over parcel size recently.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/13)

Well done.


----------



## manticle (2/12/13)

Yob's been recommended a few times. Will get onto it.


----------



## Bizier (3/12/13)

Have you tried the band Dopethone?


----------



## manticle (3/12/13)

Pretty sure AG/GWN has played me some during a brewday and impressions were good. Will make an effort to check them out.


----------



## manticle (3/12/13)

^might be confusing it with EW album of the same name. Nonetheless, will have a listen.


----------



## Bizier (3/12/13)

They are brutal. And while it is a schlock move, they do an entertaining cover of Bill Withers' - Ain't No Sunshine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVi2xU19jTA

I am more a fan of the last two of their three albums.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/13)

some post metal from Poland with awesome vocals. This is really good stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSM9j7ZLtrY

from the new album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwqxXOG_0r8


----------



## Bizier (4/12/13)

Two very nineties releases in the car at the moment.
Massive Attack - Mezzanine, can't really listen through after singles have been raped. Good album though.
The Mark of Cain - Ill at Ease, a good rock album, I am still not sick of First Time after all the flogging.


----------



## Bizier (5/12/13)

http://dopethrone.bandcamp.com/track/zombi-powder
Come on Manticle...
WARNING may contain syncopated groove and a solo.


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

New album from protest the hero - volition.

Not a bad album - I find it quite similar to scurrilous (previous album) in terms of music and structure, although the lyrics without Arif writing are a little bit of a let down.. not that it really bothers me, I don't listen to many lyrics of songs anyways.

They seem to have been influenced musically by bands like animals as leaders in some songs. Little bits of djent style riffs and sections of clean guitar.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

Hope Drone - excellent post black metal from Bris.

http://hopedrone.bandcamp.com/

review: http://www.cvltnation.com/ash-to-dust-hope-drone-review/


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/13)

Come on musophiles, help me out here:

What is that stirring choral "anthem" music on the Current Triathlon series? Can't seem to find anything on YouTube.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

hum it?


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

Isn't there an app/program that tells you the name of songs if you can either hum it or play a snippit of it?

Never used it but remembered one of my friends telling me about it a while back..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

yeah Bribie there will be an android app surely. shazam, by memory?


----------



## Bizier (6/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> Come on musophiles, help me out here:
> 
> What is that stirring choral "anthem" music on the Current Triathlon series? Can't seem to find anything on YouTube.


Unsure, but if you have questions on Clyde Stubblefield samples, fire away.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/13)

Pink Floyd Astronomy Domine


----------



## manticle (8/12/13)

Odetta: All the pretty little horses

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7QXidR_Aks


----------



## manticle (8/12/13)

Coil's version of the same: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZjpmCSMht8

& Nick Cave/Current 93: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWg4dnXCpt8

As much as I love NC and Coil, Odette's version is ahead by more than a nose.


----------



## manticle (8/12/13)

Bizier said:


> http://dopethrone.bandcamp.com/track/zombi-powder
> Come on Manticle...
> WARNING may contain syncopated groove and a solo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXLkIls9UQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjZYBkr73G0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEI-mA0GLo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9IICXc26o8

I seem to be attracted to a certain something.


----------



## manticle (8/12/13)

Schloss Tegal

Black Static transmissions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcSOI-AAX0o


----------



## bum (8/12/13)

Beastwars - Blood Becomes Fire is destroying and saving me after a week of LA commercial radio.


----------



## manticle (10/12/13)

Still one of the best tracks I know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NOc1Gnu18I


----------



## Dave70 (10/12/13)

http://youtu.be/-u0hD6drLq4

With added lyrics (liedtext..)


----------



## Dave70 (14/12/13)

Nice...................................

http://youtu.be/PGwPSPIhohk


----------



## jlm (14/12/13)

^^^^Liek, what's with all the cabs? Why don't they jam axe fx?

Seeing as some one unintentionally ot'd the no t thread and it evolved into a drumber circle jerk, and Rich Hoak was ignored, I feel obliged to defend his honour......

Promo....



Video....



Studio (recording accompanied by a video)........


----------



## Bizier (16/12/13)

Sweet, second 80 Blocks From Tiffany's joint is out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt4vOwQax4I


----------



## ballantynebrew (17/12/13)

truckfighters

http://youtu.be/Cpz-pDwDWWM


----------



## Dave70 (17/12/13)

Wearing my MR truck driver hat this morning and couldn't be arsed syncing my phones blue tooth with ISUZU's convoluted system, so commercial radio it was. 

I actually found myself reaching to turn the volume knob clockwise when this come on. Nice 'n' breezy with a familiar sounding but not obviously ripped off hook.

I thought they were actually American. 

http://youtu.be/M3q_SchLR0I


----------



## manticle (17/12/13)

Melvins are playing tonight and I have tickets so I am listening to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBaxRYGtrkI


----------



## Bizier (18/12/13)

You mean seeing Helmet


----------



## manticle (18/12/13)

Does the guy from Helmet have big curly hair and wear robes?

If so I am listening to them again now that I am home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pteQjtTvxAI


----------



## Bizier (18/12/13)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJKIPz1c0Gw
Ladybug Mecca can leave her kicks under my bed.


----------



## goomboogo (21/12/13)

I'm listening to Drive Like Jehu. A salute to a lost forum member. You'll be missed.


----------



## jlm (22/12/13)

Sandrider.

Just came across this video and shelled out the $7.00US for the album from bandcamp right away.........Going to put the headphones on and get on the brush cutter to give it a whirl but from that video they sound like an up tempo Red Fang. Likes.

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/12/20/exclusive-video-premiere-sandrider-gorgon/


----------



## rotten (22/12/13)

Red Fang 2013 album


----------



## rotten (22/12/13)

Faith No More Angel Dust


----------



## rotten (22/12/13)

Red Fang again, mountains circa 2011 mebe


----------



## Bizier (25/12/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vdgzHGR6YE


----------



## goomboogo (1/1/14)

For those desiring hope in the new year, I give you Hope.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IWvEXChflEE


----------



## Mattress (10/1/14)

A Friend put me on to Jake Bugg recently.
It's great to see a young bloke who can play an instrument and write his own songs.
I was beginning to wonder if that still happened.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lljqw7uEjDA


----------



## Bizier (11/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJRm36yhWl0
Embrace it, don't fight it


----------



## Lecterfan (11/1/14)

It's free to download (or whatever you want to spend)...and, to me, is some of the best Aussize/NZ humour out there...

http://mrjohnclarke.bandcamp.com/album/fred-dagg-anthology


----------



## manticle (12/1/14)

My brain dragging a chain along the ground.


Normally I'd like that kind of thing but I'm struggling today.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsOPVCK745I


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Not sure if this is the stuff that makes Dave70 want to self harm or whether it's the ambient industrial or sludge metal but I offer Rowland Howard - Shut me down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL62309B3FFB63A585&v=zFgiXRnzH0k


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

manticle said:


> Not sure if this is the stuff that makes Dave70 want to self harm or whether it's the ambient industrial or sludge metal but I offer Rowland Howard - Shut me down.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL62309B3FFB63A585&v=zFgiXRnzH0k


Hey Johnny Depp


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

'cept johnny depp is pretty handsome. Even his biggest fan would be hard pressed to say that about Rowland S. Talented yes, handsome: unlikely.

Unless you think Shane MacGowan is a saucepot in which case anything goes I guess.


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Happier times:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhSLM73JZi4


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

I hope you weren't expecting to see them any time soon: https://www.facebook.com/OfficialEyeHateGod/posts/10152911471715961


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Fat sweaty hairy steaming bowls of yarbles.
Wow now I can be 45 dollars richer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Rob is still trying to get them to do the east coast, but the band is all pissy about the situation.


----------



## Camo6 (16/1/14)

jlm said:


> King Parrot.
> 
> Can't believe I'm only just finding out about this band considering their pedigree (Youngy from Stiff Meat.......anyone remember them? Stupid, stupid band but their homage to "watersports" on Hosing her down is hilarious)
> 
> Video is cool too:



Loved the film clip to this and could've sworn I recognised the parking inspector. Only realised today via bookface it was an old mate from the burbs I hadn't seen in a while who's a close friend of the band. Cheers for the link!


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Rob is still trying to get them to do the east coast, but the band is all pissy about the situation.


Not going to happen. Cancellation is official and refunds forthcoming.

Bollocks.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Spewing. A mates band had the Bris support.


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSy1Y6fJjEY


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm1l108yUW0
RIP Guru


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Is bits of that DT song video from a propaganda film about the effects of psychotropic drugs?

Pretty sure I've seen it.

Cool song too.


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg
Just to add a counter to all this metal floating around. Classic.


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

manticle said:


> Is bits of that DT song video from a propaganda film about the effects of psychotropic drugs?


The chick looks like Kirsten Dunst. I have a historical thing for her.


----------



## Bizier (16/1/14)

Or even the original crossover (barring RunDMC vs Aerosmith)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFD709OtFM


----------



## Lecterfan (16/1/14)

Bizier said:


> Or even the original crossover


?

By the time Hollywood gets to anything it is already long established. By the time that god-awful collaborative soundtrack and movie came out there had already been a wealth of stuff - most notably NYHC with its incorporation of rap to trad HC. 25 ta Life, Cro-Mags (later), and Biohazard from their inception were doing x-over. If I need an early (pre-JN) commercial example as a counter argument I'd choose this one (2 years before Judgement Night):

http://youtu.be/RBA-xi8WuCU


edit: with much respect to Bizier, not meant to be an 'attack' or anything…I've had a skinful and hope it doesn't come across as anything more than a hearty challenge to the contention, not in any way a value judgement or whatever - I've seen too much melodrama on this site to contribute to it! Much love , hugs, and kisses xoxo


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Hippy


----------



## Lecterfan (16/1/14)

Untouchable.

Edit…that didn't come out with the non-connotative sense I intended either haha - better go to bed before I offend everyone haha. (Not that I could offend Manticle without a shovel, industrial grade auto lube and a small amphibian).


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Your hair is kind of long and you do grow plants.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/1/14)

Guilty.

But it's all good. This was my afternoon at Rebellion Brewery with their dark ale…(snow peas, zucchini, cucumber, pumpkin, spinach and hops taken care of)...



edit: the doom and stoner/sludge metal fans from the other thread can find a free download of some worthy shit here (haha, of course I am drunk enough to post my own band): http://wildeornes.bandcamp.com - yep, I did it, I turned it into spam, what a piece of shit I am…


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/1/14)

Quoting for posterity. The album is riffgasmic. 



Lecterfan said:


> Guilty.
> But it's all good. This was my afternoon at Rebellion Brewery with their dark ale…(snow peas, zucchini, cucumber, pumpkin, spinach and hops taken care of)...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Your sticky resinous plants produce cones.

And salad.


----------



## manticle (17/1/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=btHNCRxp1Ug

I actively dislike most of this band's music (and much of the style it contributed to ) but I reckon this one is great.

Lots of controversy around this group, mostly generated by unthinking, dogmatic idiots but helped along by the band's unwavering attitude to fool tolerance.

Dogma and unintelligent rigour on both sides. Anyway song's great.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/14)

Lecterfan said:


> ?
> 
> By the time Hollywood gets to anything it is already long established. By the time that god-awful collaborative soundtrack and movie came out there had already been a wealth of stuff - most notably NYHC with its incorporation of rap to trad HC. 25 ta Life, Cro-Mags (later), and Biohazard from their inception were doing x-over. If I need an early (pre-JN) commercial example as a counter argument I'd choose this one (2 years before Judgement Night):
> 
> ...


Don't touch me hippy. 

Nah, it's all love. 

Video didn't work on phone. I'm assuming PE w/Anthrax. Yes yes, yada yada. Bodycount... I was just trying to segue (!) to hip hop from metal.

I was looking out of line.

Let's never fight. 

I love you man...


----------



## Bizier (17/1/14)

I was out of line. 

Stupid tapatalk


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/14)

http://youtu.be/PPXSgpe0AVA

I never made the leap from here to metal.


----------



## Bizier (21/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swULxpP51rE
Original = all time favourite.
Danzig = all time favourite.
i.e. = 200% awesome

Ed: Nancy Sinatra was sooooooo much sexier


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCUMFkfOPnU


----------



## tricache (22/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LOaEzmaPfU


----------



## Bizier (22/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds-Fg445tfw

Overall hot and cold on them, but I dig this riff.


----------



## Bizier (22/1/14)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_sEqSxh4VE


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/14)

Cant delete posts? 

..oh


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/14)

Listening to this, I could almost believe Lane Staleys mike was never actually plugged in and it was Cantrell singing harmony's with himself all along.
Kind of eerie how similar they sound as they did before half the band died. To my tin ear anyways.
Yes. I quite like it.

http://youtu.be/7YDPNl7PeUU


----------



## Bizier (24/1/14)

I thought that when Cantrell did his first solo stuff. What, he's not the regular singer?


----------



## Bizier (24/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpvKDi7j4LI
Worth noting that it is pre-'war on terror'. I just consolidated 9 HDDs onto a more gentile USB one and am going through albums I've not listened to for a decade or so. This was a good little pocket of hip hop in the late '90s/early 2000s.
And dope art by Delta INC. The inventor and king of 3D graff.


----------



## Bizier (24/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ9gLP_rtNg


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/14)

While we're digging up old shit, I found this one whilst looking in a draw for something totally unrelated. I had it in CD single guise for some reason. 
I use to love this kind of fusion stuff a bit. 

Until the likes of Limp Bizket poisoned the well anyway.

http://youtu.be/LIGoKIP5oYM


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/14)

And this.

http://youtu.be/-a5NlYjEo_8


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/14)

I've been listening to orchestral works of Wagner - very loudly - all afternoon and have decided to follow my true revealed desire to invade Poland,


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> I've been listening to orchestral works of Wagner - very loudly - all afternoon and have decided to follow my true revealed desire to invade Poland,


 Please tell me you are naked, or at least pantless and have been drinking since 10am. Because that would be amazing


----------



## Dave70 (24/1/14)

Bribie G said:


> I've been listening to orchestral works of Wagner - very loudly - all afternoon and have decided to follow my true revealed desire to invade Poland,


Been listening to a bit of this.
Feel free to use my country as a parking lot for your tanks.

http://youtu.be/32SkxLCZz_o


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/14)

the new Truckfighters album. It sounds exactly like every other Truckfighters album, which is good if you enjoy that one riff.


----------



## Bizier (25/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the new Truckfighters album. It sounds exactly like every other Truckfighters album, which is good if you enjoy that one riff.


You are walking on thin ice Liam...


----------



## Bizier (25/1/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma4-FuvPTuU
Mark's Keyboard Repair

Sometimes I am glad I have a nice old fashioned stereo.

So. Much. Mid.


----------



## Bizier (28/1/14)

And just to break it up, I thought I would tell the enthralled audience what I am listening to.

Herbie Hancock - Secrets

And Herbie has a message for Manticle regarding his opinion of jazz (let alone jazz funk):


----------



## manticle (28/1/14)

Hey I like Jelly Roll Morton.

I just don't like the white college guy who swallowed a saxophone while his mate received drum stick suppositories. Sunday cafe shit I served lunch to for years is equally abhorrent.

Same as I love spk but hate 9 inch nails. Same genre in music media, worlds apart in reality.


----------



## manticle (28/1/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MsQYzpOHpik


----------



## Bizier (28/1/14)

Hehe. Reaction. 

Chill man, you don't need to justify preference. I'm just rilin'.

I'll just go listen to some underground-as-**** shit I just heard of, like Dave Brubeck or whatever.


----------



## manticle (28/1/14)

I thought the fast show reference showed my inner zen.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/1/14)

manticle said:


> I thought the fast show reference showed my inner zen.


It's your outer psychopath that freaks out the neighbours though


----------



## sp0rk (28/1/14)

Can't post a video because I'm at work...
I'm listening to A Natural Death by Horse The Band


----------



## Bizier (30/1/14)

New Mick Turner album
It's spaciousness matches the hungover hollowness of my head.


----------



## sponge (30/1/14)

Been listening to a bit of tesseract lately.

Really enjoying altered state as a nice mix of breaking orbit, oceansize and periphery.


----------



## sponge (30/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> I'm listening to A Natural Death by Horse The Band


The like button doesn't show my true appreciation for this comment.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/14)

<3 HtB. Mechanical Hand and R Borlax used to get an absolute thrashing in a group house I lived in a few (quite a few) years ago.


----------



## sponge (31/1/14)

I can't say I have many friends who would be able to put up with HtB in a group situation, let alone most of the music I listen to. Mechanical hand is such an incredible album..

I'm the only one in our group of friends who 'isn't allowed' to put on any of my music because it's 'boring prog that goes for 20min a song'.






Then when they grab another drink, I strike. Be gone alt-hipster-acoustic-pop and let an album about pizza lighten your sorry souls!


----------



## OzPaleAle (1/2/14)

Really hard to go past Chuck Berry, man just owns it. Such a charismatic performer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4h_t3mU7hQ&list=PL101CD778AA285593


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> Can't post a video because I'm at work...
> I'm listening to A Natural Death by Horse The Band



spent the few nights watching their earth tour - 10.5 hrs of it pretty funny and crazy shit but what would you expect from these guys



http://www.horsethebandearthtour.com/


----------



## Bizier (6/2/14)

One for Mardoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0fkF_jc4Io


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/2/14)

Quarry Mountain Dead Rats. Might not be everyones cuppa. If though, you love washboard, mandolin, banjo, upright bass and great song writing, then get it in ya. Aussie roots music at its best.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

John Lee Hooker teamed with Carlos Santana.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43yvS6bPZDs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

Getting back to the blues, Amy Winehouse only she didn't wake up rip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiY2sdQ-6qw


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

This video clip of Ishtar is a ball biter, the music isn't bad too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFFJe0uwikE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

Any body else out there likes the blues? Eric "The great" Clapton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X55nF0OqTmA&list=PLCEB5D85E6E4FE778


----------



## manticle (8/2/14)

Eric the racist arsehole clapton?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/2/14)

Hay wide eyed, check out some Collard Greens and Gravy. Harp player has the goods.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

One can be great one thing at a time.
A great guitarist can be judged by his performance not hearsay, whereas racism is conjectured.


----------



## manticle (8/2/14)

Absolutely.

Not really hearsay though - he say, quite openly on more than one occasion.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

Eric Clapton is off the menu, lets have another John Lee Hooker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/2/14)

In Lay Down Sally, I'm sure it says, "and don't you ever leave." Harsh stuff.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

Hey eungaibitter1 just been checking out Collard Greens and Gravy reminds me of early Van Morrison and they are from Aus. Brilliant


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/2/14)

Ken oath


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/2/14)

Without prejudice Wilson Picket hopefully not a racist, horses hoof,or sexist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGVGFfj7POA&list=RDTvzw1Cy27lE


----------



## Beer Ninja (9/2/14)

The Stone Roses - I Wanna Be Adored

Manchester Band.

Bit of a slow intro, well worth the wait.

Sublime


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/2/14)

Old school crew rocking it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WJhcEnBM70


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/14)

Oh yes. Nice theme to ease into the week with.
One of my favorites. 

.http://youtu.be/FhTCYqJsfqs


http://youtu.be/w5IOou6qN1o


http://youtu.be/oHowqKYSXNI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/14)

Chilling out with the blues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-rNX1DKuMI


----------



## Beer Ninja (10/2/14)

Love - Alone Again Or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNcXFy8QTC4


----------



## HBHB (10/2/14)

After watching INXS last night there's a few tunes that won't stop playing 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/4Q8L0-36hTM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bizier (10/2/14)

DJ Babu - Duck Season 3
So good.


----------



## Bridges (10/2/14)

OzPaleAle _All Star Jam _makes me think of this, one of my all time favorite bands
Front End Loader
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxYX0BcFMGE&list=AL94UKMTqg-9ArhoVlRB_xYugEFwy6FlGv
No clip great tune though.


----------



## browndog (10/2/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcyKnF5FDmc


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/2/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUaevnP1LLg


----------



## OzPaleAle (11/2/14)

Really was a "less is more"\"quality over quantity" time of music back then, now its a bit more of a loudness war, lost a lot of the dynamic intricacy, on above clip at 2:03 that little sax stab and then he just sits back into the groove.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/2/14)

Very observant of you Oz, you'r not a musician by any chance?


----------



## OzPaleAle (11/2/14)

No i stand at he other end of the wires, audio eng.

Just really dig that era of music.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/2/14)

That's why you are able to pick things like that out. You have trained ears!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

Playing at the Caravan Club Oakleigh 1st March

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-yoJT5laD4


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

As this is not a scrolling website, there is no real need to create new threads on the same topic so I merged yours back here WEAL.

Currently going through various tracks from Cure's Pornography album.

Hard to believe cure were considered a pop band (and a very successful one for a long time) yet pop music currently is utter bilge water. I know every generation hates everything made after they were 15 but listen to david bowie and the cure, then check out one direction and tell me I'm talking out my arsehole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCURzwGIgF4


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

Beyonce, singing an Etta James classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WH3zr_X17A


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Playing at the Caravan Club Oakleigh 1st March



Great performer. Met him a few times when I used to work at woodford. Don't tell him, but it was me who ate his octopus.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

Well that is a twist on ,"Do you know your monkey's pissed in my beer" to ,"Do you know your monkey's eaten my octopus"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/14)

What my Dad used to sing to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRdkjFtod_g


----------



## Bizier (16/2/14)

Bjork Volta


----------



## SmallFry (21/2/14)

Hated it when I first heard it. But, what a "grower" of an album.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/2/14)

jayse said:


> last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
> mind you i think i copped most the flack.
> no tangent i don't drive a valiant or where flannies.
> (what happened to our mate tangent anyway)
> ...



Haha. "Rock n Roll" for favourite Led Zeppelin song


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/2/14)

Been watching TV series Treme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XsxdQW1s8E

List of the good ol new orleans shiz

http://musicoftreme.com/list-of-songs-on-treme-episode-3-season-4-dec-15th-2013/


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/2/14)

Bit of phunky druma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy69_tdrCDc


----------



## tricache (25/2/14)

Dead Kelly
http://www.deadkelly.net/index.html

A bit of Aussie Hardcore


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

not a real band FYI


----------



## tricache (25/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> not a real band FYI


Figment of my imagination?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

I mean they're a 'studio' band with no drummer.


----------



## tricache (25/2/14)

Didn't know that...good to know...still a good thrash of music


----------



## pat_00 (26/2/14)

The English Beat! been getting a schooling in 80's Ska from my girlfriend.

Bought tix for their upcoming gig at the caravan club for her birthday.


----------



## Mardoo (26/2/14)

Used to put on a great show. The smaller the club the better. Rankin' Roger sweated on me :blink:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/2/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_elmd7eaPYQ


----------



## sponge (27/2/14)

There's something about a bit of prog/djent with a saxaphone solo that gets the blood pumping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSMmr3xOF74


----------



## Bizier (1/3/14)

Hooverphonic 2Wicky
Rad


----------



## Not For Horses (5/3/14)

Yasiin Gaye.

This is what it sounds like when hip hop is baby makin.


----------



## dago001 (5/3/14)

Went camping at the weekend. Small town on the Tamar River. Visited the eccentric/weird secondhand store, to be confronted with this





Mint condition - 5 bucks
Pub rock on vinyl - can't get it any better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1xp6fLWDdk
Cheers
LB


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/3/14)

http://youtu.be/JnZhbMzG1bA


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/14)

ballantynebrew said:


> http://youtu.be/JnZhbMzG1bA


Such a great band


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMONGMDEerI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMONGMDEerI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcK92zrYhb


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ6OrrkeVFo


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/3/14)

Townes Van Zandt. Thought that CD was long gone until it appeared today.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

Here you are eungaibitter1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6JG-yE8UTw&feature=kp


----------



## eungaibitter1 (8/3/14)

Yeah. I'd listened to him heavily maybe a year or so ago. Reacquainted this arvo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

Sam cook the father of soul



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOYuhLNwh3A


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/3/14)

Sam cooks apprentice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ6OrrkeVFo


----------



## bullsneck (9/3/14)

Wide Eyed and Legless, get on some James Carr action. You'll thank me later.


----------



## bullsneck (10/3/14)

Here you go...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHBzTubj33g


----------



## thedragon (14/3/14)

Tenacious D v the devil

http://youtu.be/KLr8gnYpVsg


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/14)

http://youtu.be/yvEWNlcefAw
THIS is what I'm listening to - klezmer covers of rap songs. Damn this is tasty, and so is she! Why no klezmer in Oz?


----------



## Airgead (27/3/14)

Piper at the gates of dawn.

I want to tell you a story... about a little gnome. His name was Grimble Gromble...

Boy they were on some heavy shit when they wrote that.


----------



## manticle (27/3/14)

Corporal Clegg had a wooden leg.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

Yeah.. they were still on whatever it was they were on when they did Saucer full of secrets as well.


----------



## manticle (28/3/14)

But by the time Ummagaumma and atom heart mother came around, they had totally cleaned up their act.


----------



## manticle (28/3/14)

And from the descriptions in the syd Barrett biography about them early days, what they were on was pretty much everything. Personally i think it was all that sugar. Bound to give one an overactive imagination.


----------



## Not For Horses (28/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqh9jHkHlM 

If you like covers Mardoo. And others can listen too.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

manticle said:


> But by the time Ummagaumma and atom heart mother came around, they had totally cleaned up their act.


Just getting rid of Syd cleaned up their act by a factor of a thousand or so. No matter what the rest of the band was on, Syd was on way more than that.

I do prefer their later stuff personally. maybe its because I'm not old enough. The first Floyd album I remember buying was Momentary Lapse of Reason. I sort of worked my way backwards through their catalogue from there. Or maybe its because I'm not totally off my face at the moment.


----------



## manticle (28/3/14)

I prefer 70s floyd mostly. 80s was a bit overblown and pretentious (I include Waters exit album final cut).

Great band overall, made me understand from a young age that psychedelia was not all about flowers and growing orange potatoes in a happy field full of balloons. Still got all my vinyl even though I rarely listen to much of it.

Brings me full circle: Coil - Ostia.

Primary band member and video designer Peter Christopherson was part of the design agency that made many of the iconic Pink Floyd Covers including wish you were here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6_wEJV_eoY


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

Ironically my album shuffle this morning took me straight from Piper at the Gates to never Mind The Bollocks. I'm surprised my phone didn't explode.


----------



## ballantynebrew (28/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elbpw3d2qEk&feature=share&list=FL_M_8TvZ3nij1g2TecWoe_A&index=2


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

Tom waits: icecream man


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooqqj6q1MeU


----------



## cliffo (29/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2tjsNabkzo&app=desktop


----------



## Mardoo (29/3/14)

This one's for you Wide Legged and Eyeless:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PURIZ388xvE


----------



## DU99 (29/3/14)

Dirty Dancing Soundtrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmTYQa9XNsM&list=PL921F7995FBF0A8B0


----------



## Spiesy (29/3/14)

DU99 said:


> Dirty Dancing Soundtrack



Dude.


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

Nancy and Lee: Jackson


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y_55ZKTzyo


----------



## DU99 (31/3/14)

"better" than watching the movie


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/14)

this seriously rocks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaAw6sAmSvA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Got some Redgum playing


----------



## manticle (11/4/14)

Midnight Oil: Wedding Cake Island

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3FQwovIJw0


----------



## Forever Wort (11/4/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXLP71V4igw


----------



## Rieewoldt (11/4/14)

Clutch - Blast tyrant
Pixies Ep
..and you will know us by the trail of dead - world's apart
Dan Sultan - blackbird


----------



## Forever Wort (11/4/14)

Kayne said:


> Clutch - Blast tyrant


One of the finest albums of the naughties!


----------



## ballantynebrew (11/4/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nxWMGWCdz4&feature=share&list=FL_M_8TvZ3nij1g2TecWoe_A&index=23


----------



## manticle (16/4/14)

Angels of Light: The Man with the Silver Tongue

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41fqDKZlqmY

The man with the silver tongue
Is cutting off my silver tongue.
He covers me in soft white clay,
I kiss his skin with razor blades .
I paint his face with cadmium,
He feeds my blood with lithium.
God made our world just yesterday,
Our silver tongue inscribes his face.
The deep red sea is falling back,
He sews my wound to feed his lack.
On crosses painted red and gold,
His skin is stretched and futures told.
My Jesus of the rotting meat,
I cut your throat and lick your feet.

Our freedom's like the slaughtered pig:
He screams for love, we murder it.
The spoon of honey on your tongue,
I drained it from where his body hung.
Shining white and red and silver love:
The man with the silver tongue.
My Jesus of the silver meat,
I cut your tongue and drink your heat...
Singing la la la la la la la.
Singing la la la la la la la.
Singing la....


----------



## Bizier (17/4/14)

Morphine - Cure for Pain
Was good then, is now, will be then.

RIP Mark Sandman


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

Nathan Hollywood: mockingbird

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUcTY9vM_co


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDprYZ-tgiA


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/4/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xa_1KxR-8M


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

Fitting song for today


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2wK-5RxGG4


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

My favourite version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqN1glz4JY


----------



## geneabovill (25/4/14)

******* cracker of a song! Figured you for a Pogues fan when ya had Shane's ugly mug as yer avatar.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Funny how many people have been disappointed meeting me in real life when they realise I don't look like that.

Love pogues.


----------



## Asha05 (30/4/14)

Sevendust : Time Travellers and Bonfires

4th time this week so far!


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

manticle said:


> Funny how many people have been disappointed meeting me in real life when they realise I don't look like [my avatar].


I get that a fair bit as well.


----------



## geneabovill (2/5/14)

The Rumjacks - The Bold Rumjacker


----------



## Dave70 (2/5/14)

manticle said:


> Funny how many people have been disappointed meeting me in real life when they realise I don't look like that.
> 
> Love pogues.


Tell me about it.
I'm considering plastic surgery.

Or fitting my black hat with an iron cross and doing more speed. 


Ok, so they may be everywhere nowadays, but I still remember when they were Kyuss. 
And Homme is such a lovable cantankerous asshole. Just chuck a something at him when you go to a QOTSA shoe and see what happens. 

http://youtu.be/iFca32_7YUU


----------



## Rieewoldt (2/5/14)

Haha that video on YouTube where homme calls that kid out is fn hilarious.


Interesting that nick olivieri played with the band a little while ago.


----------



## Mattwa (2/5/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y_55ZKTzyo


Thanks WEAL I'm now obsessed with Gregory Porter. What a voice!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/5/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsjFi4KkOZc


----------



## Cocko (3/5/14)

I is the chorus that gets me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0iT1-21oU4


----------



## Rieewoldt (3/5/14)

The Bronx - History's Stranglers: http://youtu.be/3GKxIsCkOSQ


----------



## bigmacthepunker (3/5/14)

I saw DRI at the hifi last night. What a blast. Last time I saw them was in 1987, when the riot squad arrived at the seven hill inn. The beer was a lot more expensive at the hifi than 1987. We keep going down the road for James squires amber ale Pints, mmmmm nice beer.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## manticle (3/5/14)

Recently finished watching true detective and can't get enough of the opening theme song.

Have checked out other handsome family songs and they're not all grabbing me as much but the album this is from seems like a goer. Might be my next discogs purchase. Reminds me a little of Nathan Hollywood.

Credits are pretty cool too. HBO have some great opening credits (Carnivale, deadwood, game of thrones).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRPpCqXYoos


----------



## bullsneck (3/5/14)

Just did this mix with a mate of mine. Wide Eyed And Legless, you might be into this...

In fact, anyone into Blues, R&B (original), soul, et al. would hopefully enjoy it.

http://i.mixcloud.com/CHeFtd


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/14)

George Harrison's Husband in Law

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI5Zi2OHhDU


----------



## geneabovill (4/5/14)

The Wiggles - Big Red Car

The brewing assistant demanded it.


----------



## Kiwifirst (4/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> The Wiggles - Big Red Car
> 
> The brewing assistant demanded it.


Lmao at this. It gets better dude, my 6 yo helping me tidy up the brew day asked for some Cold Play.


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/5/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5I01D05ak0&list=FL_M_8TvZ3nij1g2TecWoe_A&feature=share&index=7


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/5/14)

manticle said:


> Recently finished watching true detective and can't get enough of the opening theme song.
> 
> Have checked out other handsome family songs and they're not all grabbing me as much but the album this is from seems like a goer. Might be my next discogs purchase. Reminds me a little of Nathan Hollywood.
> 
> ...



you might dig this manticle

http://youtu.be/_yszT9gkE4s


----------



## philmud (8/5/14)

I'm eating lunch at a little Malaysian joint and "Rhythm of my Heart" by Rod Stewart is playing. I feel as though I'm being cheated by being sober.


----------



## sp0rk (8/5/14)

Dead Kelly - Sons Of The Southern Cross
These guys are so great


----------



## dago001 (8/5/14)

Aussie punk in its infancy and at its best
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeY7sECD_oM

Love this - got it on vinyl sounds better on vinyl
Cheers
LB


----------



## sponge (9/5/14)

Decided to throw on a little bit of old local ska. I haven't listened to them for a while now and they are a thoroughly enjoyable band. I loved watching them a few years back at the oxford in Wollongong. All 5 of us in the crowd were loving life.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0v-LNpxWw8


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/14)

haha sick, Bagster! played a show or two with them down in sydney about 12-13 years ago


----------



## sponge (9/5/14)

Oh really? What band were you in and do you have a link to any of your music?

I first heard them at the roundhouse when they toured with RBF about 5 years ago and probably enjoyed them more than RBF. Much more punk than the pop of RBF.

Unfortunately the tour that RBF, less than jake and streetlight manifesto did a few years back didn't have bagster on the bill in Sydney, but perth managed to get them in.

That would have made me go through a tree-worth of tissues. 4 of my favourite ska bands at one show was always going to be too good to be true..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/14)

that band was called Breakeven - it was kind of ska / hardcore. Busted up in about 2004, I don't think there's any music online (plus a hardcore band came out called Break Even a few years later, so if there is anything, it's buried under that). played with RBF as well around about that time, also local stage at vans warped, it was good fun.


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/5/14)

Best version I've heard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOj4VDd8E08&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bullsneck (10/5/14)

If you like the funk deep

http://i.mixcloud.com/CHkZVE


----------



## sp0rk (20/5/14)

Dead Kelly's cover of Solid Rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-P2Stz5HmY


----------



## AHB_Admin (22/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS4lqdb_s8U


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/14)

NEW BODY COUNT :super:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sokdL-0iV9s


----------



## manticle (24/5/14)

Can't get enough of chelsea wolfe at the moment.
Was listening to swans album on youtube at my studio and chelsea wolfe came up as a suggested/related listen. Newer stuff is like a cross between goldfrapp and siouxsie, older stuff is doom/sludge/black metal/ambient influenced with beautiful song writing and vocals. Not the typical bm +female vocal which is tedious. A completely different form which has influences without being generic.


----------



## manticle (24/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBozvWakXow


----------



## manticle (24/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJRVmBn8_AA

Phone pasting sux


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (24/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHFevxf3IKA

Nero is back!


----------



## manticle (29/5/14)

New Swans record - to be kind.

****.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/14)

manticle said:


> New Swans record - to be kind.
> 
> ****.


As in the Sydney Swans theme song after last nighta belting of Geelong??


----------



## sponge (30/5/14)

Protest the hero are touring in September.


Cleanup in aisle 5...


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

New Wolves in the Throne Room. Pretty different.

http://www.stereogum.com/1683632/wolves-in-the-throne-room-celestite-mirror/mp3s/


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/14)

sponge said:


> Protest the hero are touring in September.
> 
> 
> Cleanup in aisle 5...


I got a free ticket to See High on Fire and Kylesa a few years ago. These guys were supporting. I had never heard of them before. Not really my thing but they certainly put on a good show. ie Knew how to have fun.


----------



## Forever Wort (30/5/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp5pkuejl7w


----------



## sponge (30/5/14)

Yea they're a bit of a binary band, being either you love them or hate them, and they're right up my list of favourite bands. Goes with a lot of prog-rock bands though..

That show would've been incredible by the sounds of it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/14)

If they could lose the singer I'd listen to them.


----------



## sponge (30/5/14)

I'd happily listen to them as an instrumental band.

I will admit though, I don't mind Rody's clean vocals. Could do with a bit more balls in the scream..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1vgw7UlS1Y


----------



## Wilkensone (30/5/14)

manticle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBozvWakXow


good call on this one mate 


Wilkens


----------



## manticle (30/5/14)

Good enough for me to buy all 4 of her studio albums in the last two weeks. Really impressed with it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/14)

new Opeth. yawn.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QJjJgptNxs


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> new Opeth. yawn.



Disappointing but not surprising.


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux4HVJGmohw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/14)

lukiferj said:


> Disappointing but not surprising.


I really like Heritage though, it's a great album. This piece just doesn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I really like Heritage though, it's a great album. This piece just doesn't seem to go anywhere.


I wasn't a huge fan at first but it really grew on me.


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

Listening to Jurojin upon hearing their singer split and they're going to need to re-record all the vocals for their new album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mwq8aE2f98


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/14)

more new Opeth. Much more interesting.

http://vimeo.com/97444251


----------



## manticle (12/6/14)

Joe Hockey lying through his arse cheeks.


----------



## sponge (13/6/14)

I've just been getting back into some Pink Floyd (along with some other 70's rock/prog rock) of late after a bit of a listening hiatus.

Dark side of the moon really has stood the test of time and is an absolute classic. Can't count the number of times I've had it playing in the last month.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP8sWxFu0DA


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/6/14)

Dark side of the moon is my brew day soundtrack!!!!


----------



## sponge (13/6/14)

I've been humming/whistling us & them and money all day.

Pretty sure I'm about to have something thrown at me.


----------



## Dave70 (18/6/14)

Every time I hear a broadcast related to the world cup it triggers this little ditty in my head. Could be worse I spose.. 

http://youtu.be/1JuHhnVQM4I


----------



## manticle (22/6/14)

Gun club


----------



## manticle (22/6/14)

Weedeater


----------



## Kiwifirst (22/6/14)

My wife telling me that a beautiful Sunday should be spent pruning trees and weeding, rather than stuck in the shed brewing.


----------



## manticle (22/6/14)

Wish I had a comedian for a wife.


----------



## Kiwifirst (22/6/14)

Did the weeding, pruning and made a beer. Now listening to the kids tell me they want Yorkshire pudding.
Gone out to shed to listen to Rivertribe whilst trying the northern bitter.


----------



## Mardoo (3/7/14)

Oh man, this drove my bottling session tonight. Mr. Ranglin sir, glad to have stumbled upon you! This is the shit. **** me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KbiPaD9ZQ4&list=PLoLD8Atld01ea8ZX0pwcki-qThZk1DDXW&feature=share&index=6

And here's a playlist of the whole album:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoLD8Atld01ea8ZX0pwcki-qThZk1DDXW


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJRX-8SXOs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/7/14)

Thought I could detect a bit of reggae in a couple of the tracks there Mardoo.


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/14)

Currently working my way through all of Henry Rollins' spoken word albums (for the second time)


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Thought I could detect a bit of reggae in a couple of the tracks there Mardoo.


Absolutely. 
http://youtu.be/FFw3MaLSFzA


----------



## Forever Wort (4/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od8FfT1U820


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL79A2GXTEE


----------



## sponge (11/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPbylKVCDAk

Continuing on with my 70's rock/prog/concept album listening spree, this has been on repeat in my car for the last week.

Glorious way to start and finish the working day and week.


----------



## manticle (11/7/14)

Uncle acid and the deadbeats
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gXp38pyx7dg


----------



## Kingy (11/7/14)

manticle said:


> Uncle acid and the deadbeats
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gXp38pyx7dg


Yea mad! I seen these guys earlier in the year, good memories lol


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xEvsJtrl60


----------



## i-a-n (21/7/14)

American pearl.


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/14)

You might like this, @wide eyed and legless

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtL4MjMp5Qh86ZrpFefYEZN7lsr0063-t


----------



## geneabovill (21/7/14)

Smith Street Band - Young Drunk (it's half right)


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/14)

Loaded the Tool anthology onto my garage computer to keep me company last Sat / Brew-day. 
Our relationship may have soured a little the past few years, but there was a time when we were very, very happy together. 
No doubt they would still sound contemporary today. Hallmark of any great band my book. 

http://youtu.be/k_8NHgAT8gc


----------



## Lincoln2 (22/7/14)

Have you ever been jolly on homebrew - listened to a "killer track" on the wireless/at a party/on that digital TV music channel - memorised it or written it down - looked it up on Youtube the next day - and discovered that it was absolutely sh1te?

I think beer affects my musical tastes, who knew?


----------



## Lincoln2 (22/7/14)

One for Spork, as discussed at the case swap. It's off the EP Hung, Drawn & Portered. A must for brewers in winter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zxoww9c1Q0

Bugger, just realised Ruckus beat me to it a while ago (I'm trawling the thread for new tunes).


----------



## i-a-n (22/7/14)

Attica Rage - 88mph
Scottish metal.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/7/14)

The Royal Artillery. Awesome Brisbane base blues/rock band.. highly recommended if you're into that kind of thing. Currently listening to "waiting on the Weekend"

http://theroyalartillery.bandcamp.com/album/odds-ends


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meaVNHch96o


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/14)

Spotted these to today. Angles 3cd set, AC/DC 2cd set for $40








You can find me at your local Air-Guitar shop


----------



## i-a-n (30/7/14)

I saw ac/DC twice, but never with the new singer. 
But I did meet him once in a London pub.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/14)

Thats almost as bad as when one of my old work supervisors told me the day when he picked a brand new Ducati, from the factory, back in the early 80' and rode it all ocer Europe for 3 months.

Just the story of him knocking on the back door of the Ducati factory (and seeing his bike sitting in the corner) was pretty good.


----------



## i-a-n (1/8/14)

Tinnitus 

My constant companion


----------



## Curly79 (1/8/14)

Yep tinnitus sucks. Saw corrosion of conformity last weekend. Love all there old stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Forever Wort (1/8/14)

COC for the win Curly!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thNCjxeERkc


----------



## Curly79 (1/8/14)

My word. Bit disappointing without pepper singing , didn't play any old stuff either  .... Still one of my all time faves but



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## AHB_Admin (2/8/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_TefIKi70w


----------



## Mardoo (2/8/14)

Austin you keep posting this guy's stuff. Is this irony?


----------



## i-a-n (2/8/14)

Do any of you blokes who go to see live music use ear plugs? 
The coolest thing I ever started doing, the music improved dramatically, it sounded like a live recording just as the sound guys intended. But... I can still feel my liver and spleen vibrating.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/8/14)

Yeah I pretty much have to - played too many gigs without them now my ears are a bit fucked.
I can't stand those foam ones though, they make everything sound like shit. I use a pair that look something like this, they're great:


----------



## i-a-n (2/8/14)

That's what I use, brilliant eh? Wish I'd known about them years ago. Made the experience so much better. 
My ears are wrecked though.


----------



## Curly79 (2/8/14)

Yeah live music and working on construction sites have wrecked my hearing over the years. Hey how do you post music clips on here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (2/8/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw1Uor-TJso&list=RDiw1Uor-TJso#t=199


pretty nice track. I can't help but feel there are not many house music lovers here though....


----------



## i-a-n (2/8/14)

You need to talk to my Mrs, she's a world's expert on that stuff. 

Me? :wacko:


----------



## Forever Wort (5/8/14)

I use earplugs every concert now, but still get occasionally caught out as being in Melbourne I do end up at gigs unintentionally.

Ears are fucked; too many Death Metal gigs in the early days.

Speaking of which, this song is from my first mosh pit back in 2003 ...when my ears were only just beginning to feel the pain. I still remember the righteousness!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhBuCy1PAGk


----------



## Curly79 (5/8/14)

I like your style wort. I remember seein psycroptic many a time back in the good ol days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/8/14)

love em. Psycroptic, Misery, Portal & Excruciate at the jube (about 2003?) was the gig where metal truly got me hook line & sinker.


----------



## manticle (5/8/14)

Atrium Carceri


----------



## AHB_Admin (5/8/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rzPmH0cdDo


----------



## Curly79 (8/8/14)

Gay Paris ! Strange name but sweet as all shit rock/ heavy rock? Forever wort and all you old metal heads check em out. From Sydney i think? How the hell do you post music clips on this forum like you lads do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## manticle (8/8/14)

People talking shit.


----------



## Kingy (8/8/14)

Cyprus hill and uncle acid and the deadbeats.


----------



## manticle (8/8/14)

^Just got blood lust and mind control in the mail. Great band.


----------



## Curly79 (9/8/14)

People talking shit? Never heard that band before manticle?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## AHB_Admin (9/8/14)

Curly79 said:


> Gay Paris ! Strange name but sweet as all shit rock/ heavy rock? Forever wort and all you old metal heads check em out. From Sydney i think? How the hell do you post music clips on this forum like you lads do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer



Just copy and paste the URL. The software will take care of the rest. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nntd2fgMUYw


----------



## Curly79 (9/8/14)

Cheers Austin 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Curly79 (9/8/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## manticle (9/8/14)

Coil: constant shallowness leads to evil.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/14)

30 years of change in the music industry


----------



## manticle (21/8/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbbVXBHt6yk


----------



## i-a-n (21/8/14)

Faces.... A 2 cd best of. 
Magic


----------



## Blind Dog (22/8/14)

Tonight it was mostly weird versions of current hits reworded by geeks to reference minecraft. Joys of being the dad of an 8 year old


----------



## Dave70 (22/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> 30 years of change in the music industry


My current breakdown.

Kickasstorrents. (purple)


----------



## sponge (22/8/14)

Skyharbor - Blinding white noise

Quite a good listen. Very TesseracT-esque..


----------



## mje1980 (22/8/14)

The kids fighting. It's not my favourite song but gets played on a daily basis


----------



## Dips Me Lid (22/8/14)

Midnight - No Mercy For Mayhem
Thantifaxath - Sacred White Noise


----------



## manticle (22/8/14)

Listening to uncle acid just made me buy black sabbath and paranoid.

I might be eating sugar cubes and writing 'piggy is here and I have the conch' in blood on walls soon.


----------



## Blind Dog (22/8/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK34uNGvMbs


----------



## Blind Dog (22/8/14)

Wish I'd been there


----------



## AHB_Admin (23/8/14)

I love Alt J. One of the best new bands out there. This is from their upcoming second album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCCXq9QB-dQ


----------



## Spiesy (23/8/14)

Super impressed with the new Hilltop Hoods album. 

They have matured so much with their writing. 

Quality album from start to finish. Content, delivery, beats, production, guest artists - on point. 

Was never a huge fan of theirs, but this has me going through their back catalogue for more.


----------



## sp0rk (23/8/14)

HORSE The Band - Rape Escape (epic piano piece is epic)


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/9/14)

John Coltrane - Meditations
Mitochondrion - Antinumerology
Discharge - Hear Nothing See Nothing Say Nothing
Peter Sculthorpe - Sun Music 1
Johnny Winter - Best of


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/9/14)

manticle said:


> Listening to uncle acid just made me buy black sabbath and paranoid.
> 
> I might be eating sugar cubes and writing 'piggy is here and I have the conch' in blood on walls soon.


Uncle Acid are a great band, killer riffs.


----------



## i-a-n (1/9/14)

Dips Me Lid said:


> Johnny Winter - Best of



RIP Johnny. 


I'm revisiting the early 80's
Adam and his Ants. 
Makes a change.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/9/14)

Definitely sad to see Johnny go, he was an amazing musician.


----------



## sponge (1/9/14)

sp0rk said:


> HORSE The Band - Rape Escape (epic piano piece is epic)


I've been going through a few of their albums the last couple of weeks.

So raw. So delicious.


----------



## i-a-n (1/9/14)

Alice Cooper - killer, unreleased demos


----------



## AHB_Admin (9/9/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mhgfXgwdls


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/14)




----------



## AHB_Admin (11/9/14)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/All+The+Nations+Airports/6131197


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/9/14)

http://pbsfm.org.au/node/37851

If you get into 50's style Rock and Rockabilly check out the show 'It's A Gas' on PBS, always quality tunes.


----------



## Forever Wort (12/9/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JEkke5Tnf4


----------



## sponge (12/9/14)

Been listening to plenty protest the hero again after seeing them last week. Awesome show, good setlist but dear lordy the sound was horrid. Pretty much a show of singing and bass and really had to listen out for the guitars. Luke really is a freak of a guitarist though and just watching him play got me through 3 boxes of kleenex..

Kezia still remains as (one of) my all-time favourite albums. It's the only album that has knocked aenima and lateralus off their most-plays-in-itunes throne.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZp8_KhDREE


----------



## warra48 (12/9/14)

Buddy Holly: Not Fade Away, the complete studio recordings


----------



## goomboogo (13/9/14)

Love of Diagrams. I do love this band.


----------



## philmud (14/9/14)

I'll tell you what I'm NOT listening to and that's the new U2 album, despite it being automatically uploaded to my iPhone (if you have an iPhone, check your music, I bet you'll have it too).

Bono just cementing his bona fides as the biggest wanker on the planet.

http://www.nme.com/news/u2/79754


----------



## manticle (14/9/14)

Coil: the first five minutes after death

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=az7NL1bpLEQ


----------



## eungaibitter1 (14/9/14)

http://youtu.be/_AyLhDadezg


----------



## Forever Wort (15/9/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFhqCXl5jb0


----------



## black_labb (15/9/14)

Killdozer>Melvins (Though I may change my mind if Paul Leary does what he does best on the coming album)

http://youtu.be/Y-ICs61yB1w


----------



## manticle (15/9/14)

black_labb said:


> Killdozer>Melvins


I dissent.


----------



## black_labb (15/9/14)

Boris is an excellent song, and stoner witch is a good album, but Killdozer does excellent covers

http://youtu.be/YiUEjG3ddPA

and pervertedly slow ballads about a twisted view of americana

http://youtu.be/jsqpkRlnmxo

and this

http://youtu.be/c57HqzME1J8


If Killdozer isn't your cup of tea (or beer?) then I suggest Celine Dion.


----------



## manticle (16/9/14)

Not to say I would prefer Dion (although the power of love can reduce me to tears in the right setting) - just that I am quite a large (metaphorically speaking) fan of Melvins.

Thus I dissent from the > or greater than symbol but should you write killdozer>Celine Dion, I'd probably assent.


----------



## Forever Wort (16/9/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y_nP8GGGdY


----------



## buckerooni (29/9/14)

going through a big Melvins phase right at the moment, love all their old interviews, wish I was there: 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q7Q-KjD600[/media]

also good time drinkin music: the black diamond heavies: [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LToYhxj8bZk[/media]


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

I was wondering why some of the punters looked so indifferent until I remembered Norway suffers some of the highest rates of depression in the EU.
Two drummers for **** sake, what could be happier than that?


----------



## black_labb (1/10/14)

More 2 drummers

http://youtu.be/lpRhYQxlzl8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTTqMe9aoYg

The late Chris Hitchens is worth a look at too


----------



## Proffs (2/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw7GczaFAtk
Looking forward to this one.


----------



## manticle (5/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD012LUjkQE&app=desktop

Followed by the best cover of a brit sitcom intro ever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhA5pbWYmOA&app=desktop


----------



## goomboogo (5/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Gcxxh1yewhM


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/10/14)

http://youtu.be/kqRGZj-H4QA


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB1gePGUYRI


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/14)

@wide eyed and legless
You, sir, have good taste in music.


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBZ2FXZfteo


----------



## Forever Wort (13/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmfFZ-BCKTQ


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/10/14)

booker_h said:


> @wide eyed and legless
> You, sir, have good taste in music.


Everyone has a good taste in music, just that you like the same music I do, every time I see your monica I expect you to play a Booker T and the MG'S song


----------



## Forever Wort (13/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR2XvP87d4Q


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/10/14)

Sorry if I disappointed you with that previous video clip booker_h, not really something I would listen to but it just suited todays current political clime. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIVQ4JO_6mU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/10/14)

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC99_7VmrCc


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/10/14)

Many happy returns of the day booker_h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Ooc0kEUUQ


----------



## AHB_Admin (16/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHPLi3hW0jU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anYRjTqYfwM


----------



## michaeld16 (20/10/14)

Pantera..... that is all


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/10/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3TBm-ApKiI


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/14)

Eluveitie's latest album Origins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2AWST9ahm0

Such a great album


----------



## buckerooni (21/10/14)

the BB King clip got me thinking, great covers by blues/soul artists I give you:

Freddy King taking it to another mind-blowing dimension:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVirtodd05k[/media]

there's another ripper version of this on the 'tubes which is equally as rad with a different drummer.

and Spanky Wilson souls up some Cream:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIPL1NwQAY0[/media]


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/10/14)

Another King, Albert King

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SP5JHLqXM8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi74n8nR5qs


----------



## Catherina (23/10/14)

I am now listening online radio news in front of my house.


----------



## Moad (23/10/14)

Spiesy said:


> Super impressed with the new Hilltop Hoods album.
> They have matured so much with their writing.
> Quality album from start to finish. Content, delivery, beats, production, guest artists - on point.
> Was never a huge fan of theirs, but this has me going through their back catalogue for more.


The calling is a great album, wasn't a fan of their stuff before that or after that either really. Still they paved the way for a lot of good artists. Not into oz hip hop anymore, mellowed out as I've gotten older.

Most stuff on triple j is good but finding their high rotation of songs irritating lately.

Alt-J are great but the second album was dissapointing.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/14)

Cream- _*Wheels of Fire (Live at the Fillmore)*_,Vinyl


----------



## bullsneck (26/10/14)

Listening to this...

http://youtu.be/5om-0PpItRc

Interestingly enough (for me, anyways) the chorus, I recently discovered, is about beer!
"One more box of Happs, says the man to the bartender"
So it seems that John Holt, the lead for the Paragons, was a thirsty fella.

RIP.


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/14)

Been listening to this for most of my life, and I still love it to death. A parody of prog rock that also happens to be a great piece of prog rock:

http://youtu.be/M9JEPeeohYs


----------



## manticle (27/10/14)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yLKB9huoTkU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/11/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK__qyuiagM


----------



## welly2 (1/11/14)

We Were Promised Jetpacks. Scottish band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ZhBAylbN4


----------



## black_labb (3/11/14)

http://youtu.be/1X8pddqAAPU

This king crimson lineup probably represents my favorite bands of all time.


----------



## buckerooni (4/11/14)

new Orange Goblin rekkid out, apart from having one of the best band names ever are one of the more consistent stoner bands. Been loving the huge production values of their last few records too:
[SIZE=14.3999996185303px][media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aHhv-zE7Kg[/media][/SIZE]


----------



## welly2 (4/11/14)

buckerooni said:


> new Orange Goblin rekkid out, apart from having one of the best band names ever are one of the more consistent stoner bands. Been loving the huge production values of their last few records too:
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aHhv-zE7Kg[/media]


Recent discovery of mine. Very good. If you like these guys you might like Slabdragger and Palehorse as well.


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/14)

black_labb said:


> http://youtu.be/1X8pddqAAPU
> 
> This king crimson lineup probably represents my favorite bands of all time.


Yeah, you had to be quick to catch them in between line up changes. 

I use to think Tool developed a unique sound until hearing Discipline - though they have never made a secret of KC's influence. 

http://youtu.be/_-dZNzXylVE


----------



## bullsneck (5/11/14)

I just uploaded this Mixcloud 'cloudcast' for your listening pleasure...

http://www.mixcloud.com/bookerh/please-mr-jailer/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/14)

thanks man. Good studying tunes.


----------



## AHB_Admin (8/11/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM

Pandora is playing it for me. Good call Pandora!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/14)

Well done booker some good music there


----------



## mondestrunken (8/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, you had to be quick to catch them in between line up changes.
> 
> I use to think Tool developed a unique sound until hearing Discipline - though they have never made a secret of KC's influence.


I have a theory that all music is ultimately descended from King Crimson, Black Sabbath and JS Bach. :super:


----------



## manticle (8/11/14)

You've not listened to much SPK then I take it?


----------



## Dave70 (10/11/14)

Dug out some old Cog last weekend, fond memories of their live shows. Always enjoy plugging the Alesis and trying to keep up with Lucious. 
In the end however, Flynn Gowlers odd ball vocals just kind of grind away at me. Still rocks.

http://youtu.be/T01Q7dXZEWs


----------



## Dave70 (10/11/14)

manticle said:


> You've not listened to much SPK then I take it?


Correct.
Clearly Enya was a far greater inspiration. 

Sail away, sail away, sail away..

http://youtu.be/PSCPL0e7498


----------



## AHB_Admin (11/11/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw


----------



## manticle (11/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Correct.
> Clearly Enya was a far greater inspiration.
> 
> Sail away, sail away, sail away..
> ...


Love that track.

This was more what I had in mind though





Please don't find the metal dance video clip and post that. A little piece of me dies inside every time I think of it.


----------



## Dave70 (11/11/14)

Great.

Now this kind of stuff is showing up in the 'Recommended' section on my u tube account.
Thats just plain ******* creepy. Almost worse that Aphex Twin clip with the little girls who look like old men..

http://youtu.be/EGNKgah948s


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/11/14)

I spent the first 30secs thinking "wait this isn't Icehouse"


----------



## Dave70 (11/11/14)

Brought back repressed memories of that Eskimo from the old Clutch Cargo cartoons. Cartoons with human mouths. What the ****?!?!..
Looks like it back to therapy for me.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/11/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qMj-j9BrBc


----------



## manticle (18/11/14)

The cure: The dream.
For anyone doubting the existence of a decline in music quality in contemporary mainstream, consider that bands like cure and david bowie were considered pop music.
Then listen to One Direction....

....with a sick bag nearby.


----------



## djar007 (19/11/14)

Listening to all day. After my daughter got called backstage by security at a recent concert. But he seems alright. But too much teen angst for my liking. But decent.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/11/14)

RIP Jimmy Ruffin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vf3ZE7CLg0


----------



## razz (20/11/14)

Pink Floyd's The Endless River.


----------



## Kingy (21/11/14)

Pretty good razz I'm impressed. Defo grows on ya


----------



## razz (21/11/14)

Yes it does Kingy. It was a long time coming (years since their last effort) Defo a lot better after the fifth time in the last few days.


----------



## welly2 (21/11/14)

Listening to this Spotify playlist.

Southern Gothic

Some great songs on it.


----------



## Kingy (21/11/14)

razz said:


> Yes it does Kingy. It was a long time coming (years since their last effort) Defo a lot better after the fifth time in the last few days.


definitely better on a Friday night. Lol


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/11/14)

Triple J Like a Version 2013.
Amazing how much talent we have in Australia- some of these blokes get a great song and take it to a whole new level. If you get it listen to West Coast. My fav out of a lot of good songs on the album.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (24/11/14)

Pretty dodgy film clip but a quality tune from the new Pig Eyes release.

http://youtu.be/LxRdiyx7WK4


----------



## Mardoo (24/11/14)

lovin' the folk metal these days

http://youtu.be/koYdb-a8EZA

http://youtu.be/-egkUgmT12M


----------



## philmud (26/11/14)

Not sure if Podcasts are allowed, but like everyone else on the internet I'm listening to "Serial". It's like a stylised whodunit/documentary & while it's easy to feel cynical about certain aspects of it, it's certainly engaging so far.


----------



## welly2 (29/11/14)

Good bit of noodling.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAA8DQHi-tI


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/11/14)

^awesome!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/14)

Got the new ACDC new Album. Was a bit sceptical.....

But I am really enjoying it. Just good old fashioned guitars, drums and vocals. Nothing electronic, nothing fake, just pure hard Rock n Roll. The way it should be

None of that fluffy bullshit that so called current "Artists" put out.


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Nothing electronic? So no amps, pedals, mics, production, etc? Just acoustic guitar from angus young and brian johnson yelling over the top?

Currently recording some tracks with my lady and listening to dissent/descent. Apart from her voice and a couple of music boxes - all electronic, all performed live but recorded using electricity.

PS stu - I do know what you mean. Personal bugbear of mine when people try and lump all shit mainstream pop or techno in the electronic music camp when it's far from the case though. How electronic are pink floyd for example? I'm guessing you and I may not like all the same music but we quite likely hate a lot of similar music.


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Now - karjalan sissit : Taa on katastroofi, saatana.

Having trouble providing a youtube link on phone but it's there for anyone interested. Finnish ambient industrial/neoclassical with occasional martial elements.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/14)

Dont worry, Pink Floyd ( who are one of my favorite bands ) would not be Pink Floyd without the electronic element. 

oh....and ACDC amps are valve powered Marshall's and they dont use effects pedals..just pure guitar sound ....


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Still gets plugged in and produced. My point is most modern music apart from choral and acapella is electronic in some way. Using technology is not what makes modern pop worthless arsewiping junk- it's the complete lack of balls (and we all know acdc have big ones).

Again - if linking were easier on this phone, I'd link youtube video of bill hicks on music with balls vs new kids and rick astley. So angry, so funny, so true.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/14)

As long as you see where I am coming from, its all good.

It really grates me that modern "artists" have to have there voice manipulated and the backing music processed to the point that if they didnt they would sound crap....some off them even lip-sync concerts FFS........I suppose at the end of the day its all about money and sales...


----------



## Dave70 (29/11/14)

Really getting to this. Those trannies sure can belt out a catchy tune. 

http://youtu.be/CL8rj1w6P18


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> Really getting to this. Those trannies sure can belt out a catchy tune.


Not always


----------



## welly2 (29/11/14)

One of my favourite bands that definitely should be richer and more well know than they are

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RvG2nlMA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/14)

Mind you.....I don't mind a bit of classical music..


----------



## welly2 (29/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mind you.....I don't mind a bit of classical music..


Yeah, I don't mind a fiddle from time to time either.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/14)

electronic =/= electric.


----------



## manticle (30/11/14)

Technically you are correct Liam but for all intents and purposes, the distinction is pointless, at least when related to quality of an act. I saw a sludge act a few weeks ago who used an oscillating synth on stage. I plug my drum rhythm sampler into guitar effects pedals when I play. Miley cyrus possibly uses a guitar, as have sun project, a psy trance act and brighter death now (death industrial) use a bass. How many rock bands have used a synth or electronic drums or even a hammond?

Who cares if it's acoustic, electrical or electronic? These terms are meaningless. What matters is the heart and guts of the music.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/14)

well...you did have a hand in starting the argument... :chug:


----------



## manticle (30/11/14)

That's because I am a very angry man.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/14)

manticle said:


> That's because I am a very angry man.


As in Dave Hughes angry...?


----------



## manticle (30/11/14)

More like steve hughes.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

Forgot how much I loved this band in the eighties.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_J1IH2X7OU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/14)

experimental jazz rock psych from Melbourne. Incredible stuff:

http://batcountrymusic.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## madpierre06 (30/11/14)

A few beers, roasting some coffee beans and taking a trip back down the lane.

http://youtu.be/78PnvnLFIqQ

http://youtu.be/sJuGXNWK7Mk


----------



## Airgead (30/11/14)

Listening to - the sound of the rain on the roof of my new back deck. While I kick back on said back deck, beer in hand after a weekends hard labor painting all the new timber.

Best music of all.


----------



## Dave70 (1/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (1/12/14)

Dirty old school death industrial.

Lille Roger: Golden Shower (album)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-2hGwOkTqAs

Also features a wonderful cover version of sam fox - touch me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/14)

Dave70 said:


>


One can only hope.

Although I get the impression that there would not be much in there....so that pic is an obvious exaggeration

Apparently he wants to be known for coming into town and spraying graffiti on the sides of motel walls...like a young pup cocking his leg with nothing to spray...






My apologies to Mr J Lydon, Esq for being in the same post......


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My apologies to Mr J Lydon, Esq for being in the same post......


Ya know Stu, you're a real cnut...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/14)

Just dont ask me to apologies.....even the mods have given up waiting


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/14)

Tony Bennet. Say no more.

Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta, say what you like, she's a great talent and far more convincing as a jazz singer. The concert they performed together was quite uplifting I must admit. 



http://youtu.be/ZPAmDULCVrU


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/14)

Brisbane tonight:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc


----------



## droid (11/12/14)

kids put coins in both car cd players probably 2 or three years ago...
mrs finally fixed hers and I drove her car yesterday, she had some of my akka dakka in there, did a quick flick and found "rocker" that's a cracking tune

but as much as the old stuff is great - mostly it's electro for this silly old fool, there was a time when disco bikkies were good, house music was in full swing and I was dancing my arse off, now I cant see mr wiggly as the verandah over the tool-shed has had some extensions but I can still shake it, even if there is more of it


----------



## AHB_Admin (12/12/14)

I've been listening to classical all morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

Happy 21/12 everyone!

http://youtu.be/6iTEvPzqj_s


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/12/14)

Wooden Shjips. Pretty cruisey stuff. 

http://youtu.be/iFFMLn19LnA

http://youtu.be/CtHSOvL9xQE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/14)

My second choice to Mark Knopfler 'If this is the end'. 'The Parting Glass' by the Wailin Jennys.
Just incase.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F4Cz8q_S2A


----------



## Kiwimike (24/12/14)

Had to give Joe Cocker a bit of extra play on the way to work today! RIP


----------



## dago001 (24/12/14)

Havent been in here for a while. Not much has changed. I have been back tracking music catalogue for a few months. Found this little ripper. Hope somebody likes it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofhmTOBhS7Y&index=1&list=PLVbhlbMPXj6KUfYn8ulhYTVxzIMgxIeuV


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN4Uu0OlmTg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8


----------



## manticle (24/12/14)

I listen to the pogues/maccoll duet every christmas about 7 or 8 times.
Cracker.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/14)

Yes it is a great song, I have to listen to John Lennon every year, just to see nothing has changed and I don't expect it ever will.


----------



## bullsneck (3/1/15)

Jumping rhythm & blues, big beat swing, jazz numbers. It's a house rent party.

http://www.mixcloud.com/bookerh/house-rent-party/


----------



## spog (3/1/15)

Ale of a time.
An Aussie beer podcast,found it recently its a good one.


----------



## DU99 (3/1/15)

Joe Cocker..Fire it up concert


----------



## AHB_Admin (7/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpD-yf_vHYA


----------



## Mardoo (7/1/15)

LagerBomb said:


> Havent been in here for a while. Not much has changed. I have been back tracking music catalogue for a few months. Found this little ripper. Hope somebody likes it.


Richard Hell and the Voidoids. One of the best random album buys of my youth.


----------



## sponge (7/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUEA5NWlQU0

Been a little while since I last listened to (the real) JT.


----------



## AHB_Admin (8/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZaVA3NS7zE


----------



## fraser_john (8/1/15)

Right now....

Brujeria ''Don Quijote Marijuana''


----------



## Dave70 (9/1/15)

Got a 4 year old's pirate party tomorrow to attend followed by my daughters 2nd on Sunday. Trying to get a little me time tonight, 
Please don't judge me.

http://youtu.be/l1EaF50O-C8


----------



## AHB_Admin (10/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Got a 4 year old's pirate party tomorrow to attend followed by my daughters 2nd on Sunday. Trying to get a little me time tonight,
> Please don't judge me.
> 
> http://youtu.be/l1EaF50O-C8


No judgement here. I was listening to the entire album the other day. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY

Regulllaatooors!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/1/15)

Different.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/1/15)

Brilliant. :super:


----------



## Lecterfan (11/1/15)

Powell, Daisley, Blackmore, Dio...and some other poor fucker no one cared about. What an album/video. Old school metal heads and hard-rock fans will get why this is cool regardless of the quality of the tune itself haha. It even has a key change! What more could you want? I've probably posted this before a few years ago haha...

http://youtu.be/zEaxow3PoO0


----------



## Lecterfan (11/1/15)

...but yea, fair enough, it might not be heavy enough for ya...so I'm also enjoying some smoked gouda and triple decocted caviar infused smoked ftyüskī ale from swaynesûkidù and mellowing out...

http://youtu.be/InLDtI8skyQ

(unpopular line up is important to grasp the importance of this tune in understanding Kant's ideal of a transcendental horizon of an understanding of Being)


----------



## buckerooni (13/1/15)

for you melbourne stoner rock trashbags Truckfighters (Sweden), King of the North + Warped at Cherry Aus Day Eve. This gig will blow your brains out. Got tix to the friday night show :beerbang:

Haven't checked out that thunderstruck vid above but I'd also recommend Hayseed Dixie which have incredible bluegrass interpretations of AC/DC tracks (mostly Bon Scott era, luckily) and as I look into it, other bands too including Turbonegro - awesome!

currently I'm listening to The Peep Tempel: [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5q-dPAHif0[/media]


----------



## manticle (13/1/15)

First album from hungry ghosts (self titled).

http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL39C46812CAD14285


----------



## Yob (16/1/15)

http://youtu.be/kdOfUcEyWqk

memory lane you beautiful thing... kinda


----------



## AHB_Admin (17/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoLTPcD1S4Q


----------



## djar007 (17/1/15)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds- Push the Sky Away: http://youtu.be/kzTCbaZj5HA


----------



## bullsneck (17/1/15)

I was listening to Push The Sky Away yesterday. Very good album in my opinion.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/15)

Been listening to some of the classic jazz/blues Billie Holiday and Gregory Porter just lately.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWUAKq-reLQ


----------



## bullsneck (17/1/15)

Now I'm spinning some Wynonie Harris...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBeASSgWJsY

Life is good.


----------



## AHB_Admin (20/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOt6ppIBOd4

Awesome movie with an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## manticle (20/1/15)

Lots of swans because they are playing a show in 2 hours and I have tickets.
Oh happy day.


----------



## Mardoo (20/1/15)

Aaaaaand I manage to miss Swans. Again.


----------



## manticle (20/1/15)

They are playing in melbourne again this week but it's part of a festival. Still - possibility is there.


----------



## sponge (20/1/15)

Still one of my favourite songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eLvkqKijeQ


----------



## Yob (23/1/15)

http://youtu.be/LsBJ62jSCl0

an arvo of Nick as a prelude to going to see Camille O'Sullivan tonight...

http://youtu.be/4hU8vQQsyBg


----------



## AHB_Admin (24/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw

I'm a poser. Just FYI.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/15)

Brewing an IPA with Nuggetzilla and listening to this. Perfect brewing tunes: 
http://youtu.be/e1rvJC9fTM8


----------



## pipsyboy (24/1/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EZC6Ot1MLP0

How do you get the clip to look like a pic? 

Anyway. Madness just about sums it up.


----------



## welly2 (25/1/15)

Cloudkicker - Seattle

So, so good. The guy behind Cloudkicker is quite something. He plays everything on his albums, releases them all for free (donations are welcome, I'm sure though) and he's quite prolific with about 12 albums out already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtCtioE30Ro


----------



## sponge (26/1/15)

He really is a talented individual. 

Kind've makes me sick...

And by sick, I mean very jealous.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/1/15)

I find his recordings a bit dry & lifeless or something, but the live album recorded with Intronaut is a good listen.


----------



## welly2 (27/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I find his recordings a bit dry & lifeless or something, but the live album recorded with Intronaut is a good listen.


I think I know what you mean. I wonder if it's because of the way he produces his music. I get the impression the guitars are probably the only "real" instrument and even those are processed so there isn't a very live feel to the music, as you'd get in more typical metal. I still really like his music but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqjeNSNuNPM


----------



## Yob (31/1/15)

appropriate follow up..

love this girl..

http://youtu.be/ak0DohOO43I


----------



## AHB_Admin (31/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSVMgRr6pw

I've probably posted this, but my wife and I got into an argument about it. 

It's about a lady and her lady bits. It's called a metaphor America.


----------



## AHB_Admin (3/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vd2mnCLqAY


----------



## Yob (3/2/15)

http://youtu.be/1GWsdqCYvgw

Nuff sed..


----------



## brzt6060 (5/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMu9H7Bkb1Y


----------



## brzt6060 (6/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ngYQcxBjmU


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHVSptF3_G8


----------



## manticle (15/2/15)

A fair bit of townes van zandt at the moment. Introduced to it at work when I played a rowland s howard album featuring the song nuthin. Hadn't realised it was a cover. Both versions are crackers and the rest of van zandt's stuff I've been checking out is equally good. Loads of original music but also great reworkings of old folk songs I'm familiar with like dirty old town and the cuckoo.


----------



## sponge (15/2/15)

New enter shikari album (mind sweep). Definitely not my favourite but still something to listen to..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/15)

Antemasque - excellent!

Terror Universal - only one song I can find, but very promising... metal aint' dead!


----------



## AHB_Admin (21/2/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGKaPCewPiY


----------



## Yob (5/3/15)

**** y'all I had to take that emotional roller coaster...

http://youtu.be/m-glMLXWHPU


----------



## Yob (5/3/15)

now we rollin..

http://youtu.be/ADC_6XFvIxk?list=RD5o-bO715Asc


----------



## Black Devil Dog (11/3/15)

I accidentally stumbled across this rather lame p.c article about a band that goes by the name Black Pussy. 

Psychedelic rock and from a few brief listens, it sounds pretty good.

_(tip: search Black Pussy Band, not black pussy, otherwise you will get *cough* black pussy)_


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/15)

just had a listen, not bad, a bit like a slowed down Fu Manchu with some psych vibes. I can't believe people are offended by shit like this (or anything for that matter).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Qn1uHlRIY


----------



## Dave70 (12/3/15)

People are funny about what they find offensive. I suspect thats the reason this particular Austrian company now labels their fine product WP.
Owned two KTMs fitted with this particular brand of suspension, never felt the urge to shave my head or by a pair of Doc's.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/15)

This album is getting me through some uni work (and homebrew). ambient dark improv jazz, very cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4yB7jHkyfQ&list=PLo4Qzk-dEs99g61OorFtsvJD-QwEZFoOh

It's a playlist of the album, but the automatic formatting of this forum just makes it come up as the first track. The rest of it is on youtube anyway.


_"2009 release. While rehearsing for their post Mutations EP shows, The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble recorded a new improv session under their Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation moniker in January 2009. Faithful to the original TKDE concept of drawing inspiration from movies, they recording what later became Succubus while watching Jess Franco's film of the same name. This iconic 1969 movie, with its strong erotic mood, fragmented story line and oneiric photography encompasses perfectly the goal and means of TKDE / TMFJDC, in the way the band builds mesmerizing, deep and otherworldly atmospheres."_


----------



## AHB_Admin (13/3/15)

Yob said:


> **** y'all I had to take that emotional roller coaster...
> 
> http://youtu.be/m-glMLXWHPU


Is that a didgeridoo? That's the only conceivable reason why I could see an Aussie liking this. Everyone else however has no excuse. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbPYoaAiyc

I know... I know...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/15)

austin said:


> Is that a didgeridoo? That's the only conceivable reason why I could see an Aussie liking this.


Sounds like a Jew's Harp. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew%27s_harp


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/3/15)

Great album.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlyJEOxEqKg


----------



## manticle (20/3/15)

Townes van zandt- waitin' round to die.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xTGKzWDakK8


----------



## manticle (5/4/15)

Blixa Bargeld - comissioned music.
Beautiful.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MFxnJRROATY


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/4/15)

Stubb - S/T

heavy psych blues rock. perfect brew tunes, great tones.

https://stubb.bandcamp.com/album/stubb


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/15)

Sounds like some of the music me Da listens to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/4/15)

Good stuff. They have a newer album here: https://ripplemusic.bandcamp.com/album/cry-of-the-ocean it's a little more polished but I don't think it detracts from the experience.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/15)

Was listening to another of their tracks and I realised who it reminded me of, Jimmy Hendrix Foxy Lady.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/4/15)

that fuzz. so good


----------



## labels (24/4/15)

Four stations, I like the top one the best but I listen to all of them

http://www.neradio.se/


----------



## manticle (24/4/15)

Fever ray


----------



## labels (24/4/15)

manticle said:


> Fever ray


Love her. Swedish yes?


----------



## manticle (24/4/15)

I believe so.


----------



## Lincoln2 (27/4/15)

New-ish program on JJ. I get it through my digital TV on chanel 200 - audio only. DJ is super smooth and music is very good.

http://doublej.net.au/#/programs/tower-of-song


----------



## Dave70 (28/4/15)

Mike Schiedt. 
Much as I love Yob, this really isn't my cuppa I'm afraid.

https://vimeo.com/41435953


----------



## manticle (3/5/15)

King dude - deal with the devil.
Got tix to see him at dark mofo my first night in TAS.


----------



## Bridges (3/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tw6vfPyAiE


----------



## menoetes (4/5/15)

Audio Books... endless audio books and the occasional podcast.

Currently working my way through the 'Wheel of Time' series for the second time and loving it.

I'm only listening to music these days when I want a bit of a mood booster.


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

Karnivool - Themata, after having seen them perform the album last Thursday.

Still my favourite Aussie album.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/5/15)

Seeing em next week!!!


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

As per usual, they put on an awesome show.

I just wish they had a little more 'fun' onstage - as in crowd interaction and energy whilst playing. Similarly with Tool, the bassist seems to be the only one really getting into it.

That's all just IMO though. They really do play a flawless set..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/5/15)

True, but I'm a sucker for the arrogance you get from Tool, I'll see them every time they come out, without fail. I've been at shows where Maynard walks off before the last song is finished and no encore gets played.... Lol still love them, always will!

Agree Karnivool could be more interactive or whatever, but you can't fake a personality and perhaps they just don't got one?


----------



## DU99 (9/5/15)

listen/watching Human Nature "LIVE"@ work


----------



## sponge (10/5/15)

I'm sorry.


----------



## manticle (10/5/15)

Need penalty rates for that.


----------



## warra48 (11/5/15)

Ten Years After

Just bought a boxed set of 5 of their albums I had in the 1970s.

Still one of my favourite and best all time bands.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y8QxOjuYHg


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xnq-Tjyh-A


----------



## manticle (11/5/15)

Burzum self titled.
I try really hard but all I can think of is some teenager learning to play guitar while someone steals his favourite tin of biscuits.
I feel for him but I feel for me much more.
His ambient music is worse. I do love good dark ambient but am yet to find any kvlt BM I can tolerate for longer than it takes for the twelve year old to start having a tantrum.

Apparently he insisted on using the worst microphone available when recording.
Got something right anyway.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/5/15)

dunno if you'd call this kvlt or not, but this German fella makes some pretty interesting (and bleak) BM. Very productive too. He's made some interesting videos, NFI where the footage comes from.

http://voidcraeft.svart.nu/


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/5/15)

I dig that Voidcraeft bloke, cheers!

Speaking of good Dark Ambient, I stumbled on this album the other day, pretty good.

https://youtu.be/Y7Ux7gp1mYs


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

warra48 said:


> Ten Years After
> 
> Just bought a boxed set of 5 of their albums I had in the 1970s.
> 
> Still one of my favourite and best all time bands.


Funnily enough I was only watching their Woodstock set last weekend after digging through the mountain of DVDs we never watch anymore. 
Made such a wonderful change of pace from the gentle souls with their acoustic guitars and all their ' wow, this is like, so groovy man, can you dig it?' sets. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW5M5xljdCI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/5/15)

Keeping on the Woodstock theme a young J.C, well missed now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpyhl85MYmU


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

Yep. Lost a few of the greats from that gig now. 
One of my favorite performances. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvJHfYEEpGE


----------



## sponge (12/5/15)

I've watched a fair few of the sets with the old man and this is definitely up amongst one of my favourites.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoC8RTaUZMc


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Aussies have still got it. Best in the world. Watch the whole clip - it gets surreal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnc2UnHtboU


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/5/15)

A short . I love these guys, saw them a couple of years ago and had tickets to see them again this year, but the tour was cancelled because of a shoulder injury to the drummer.

Pretty awesome that much of their early success was completely by accident.


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/15)

Don't mind a bit of the very non PC Joe Tex.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh6sFHOPk7g


----------



## dago001 (29/5/15)

I don't visit this page very often, but here is what is happening the LagerBomb bar tonight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAgltYm8_Jk


----------



## manticle (29/5/15)

The Body.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SSQ4Feyrl8E

Just got onto this because they are playing dark mofo when I get to Tas. Enjoying the music a lot but the screaming vocals are among the silliest I've heard. Hopefully it's a thing of their past.

Checking out their 2014 album 'I shall die here'. Much more my thing, screaming reduced and blends better with the music when it does occur.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ6lqnstp0


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

LagerBomb said:


> I don't visit this page very often, but here is what is happening the LagerBomb bar tonight
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAgltYm8_Jk


Lesbian (NTTAWWT)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BttqcroARI


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

Fever ray: Seven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX07gCjT7dA


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

Lots of very pretty einsturzende neubauten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INVIqziJvTw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnGYaqjW-A


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd-6WweqD0Y


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Lesbian (NTTAWWT)


So why was it worth mentioning?


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/6/15)

I was drunk and lonely.

How about a bit of warning before the weird German dudes.


----------



## Bridges (6/6/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> How about a bit of warning before the weird German dudes.


Easy, I'm pretty sure Blixa Bargeld qualifies for adopted Aussie status. (Better than most of the idiots we claim. I'm looking at you Russell Crowe...)


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> I was drunk and lonely.
> 
> How about a bit of warning before the weird German dudes.


You can take for granted that about 90% of my posting in this thread will involve odd foreign people.

Drunk and lonely is an acceptable excuse for most things.


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/6/15)

30 Odd Foot of....what rhymes with Grunt?


----------



## manticle (6/6/15)

No excuse for that.


----------



## Brew Forky (6/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POC2aAi_KaI


----------



## oglennyboy (7/6/15)

For getting into the groove in about 10mins time, putting 10kg of grain thru the mill takes a little bit of mindless doof-doof on rotation to pass the time 

https://youtu.be/IdU5qU8CDBE


----------



## Topher (7/6/15)

I just been listening to the new Faith No More album. It's quite good. 

The only problem is now I feel 15 again. Anyone want to wag school and smoke bongs?


----------



## sponge (8/6/15)

https://youtu.be/Ey9Jq4nWg5w

My favourite song off an awesomely funky album.


----------



## Danwood (8/6/15)

oglennyboy said:


> For getting into the groove in about 10mins time, putting 10kg of grain thru the mill takes a little bit of mindless doof-doof on rotation to pass the time
> 
> https://youtu.be/IdU5qU8CDBE


Definitely mindless. I feel more stupidier after listening from it.


----------



## Kingy (9/6/15)

Lately its been courtney barnett she goes all right for a lead guitar singer songwriter and children collide, theory of everything album. Both on high rotation.


----------



## Lincoln2 (9/6/15)

You stay away from Courtney; I saw her first!


----------



## sp0rk (10/6/15)

Really digging the first few singles from the new Iwrestledabearonce album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=21&v=h5xRjHwH0xg


----------



## Forever Wort (10/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez7nkSYgbs8


----------



## angus_grant (12/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57Fqeeyors


----------



## menoetes (14/6/15)

Forget writing lyrics that mean anything; a decent back beat with some nice instrumentals and a hot chick singing can still make a pretty catchy piece of eletronica!

https://youtu.be/Bznxx12Ptl0

I've been humming this all afternoon... B)


----------



## manticle (14/6/15)

King dude live (as in actually live at a gig) - awesome

Gareth Liddiard live, same gig. **** me, someone give him some frozen beans and get him to swallow them all at once.
I know which of the two I would have chosen to headline.


----------



## manticle (14/6/15)

Like two cats ******* each other with sandpaper


----------



## AHB_Admin (23/6/15)

Don't know if I posted this or not yet. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1JsBhRCRH0


----------



## welly2 (27/6/15)

Pelican - Deny The Absolute


----------



## Dips Me Lid (28/6/15)

A track from the new album by Kamasi Washington, if you like Ornette Coleman, Coltrane, Archie Shepp, or just jazz in general it's well worth checking out.
https://youtu.be/NtQRBzSN9Vw?list=PLT_aBs9pjfFY_EKyN9ETe8mCVAe5hpkb1


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlItMpGYQTo


----------



## mwd (5/7/15)

Bit of nostalgia here Simple Minds Celebration Discs 1 2 and 3 some classic songs on here pity they went on the lefty political loon later in the piece.

Remember seeing them live in Aberdeen early 80's could not hear a thing the set was so loud it was just a cacophony.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/15)

Ditched Radioheads miserable 'karma police' from my phones alarm playlist and replaced it with something more up beat in an attempt to animate myself more in these cold cold mornings. 
Working a treat so far. How could it not. Epic. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk2Aeb4xMOc


----------



## Brew Forky (18/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Ditched Radioheads miserable 'karma police' from my phones alarm playlist and replaced it with something more up beat in an attempt to animate myself more in these cold cold mornings.
> Working a treat so far. How could it not. Epic.


Great band, but the only other song that would wake me up in a more depressed mood would have been "Creep".


----------



## bullsneck (26/7/15)

The fermenters were full and the rain was coming down so I fired up the turntables and made this...

https://www.mixcloud.com/bookerh/shes-got-a-mouth-fulla-liqour-and-a-head-full-of-wrong-ideas/

Expect rhythm & blues, jazz, big band horns and moody blues. Wailing about the weather, the booze, the women and lost love.

Enjoy.


----------



## manticle (27/8/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KajEfeqGvnM

Going out to dave70


----------



## sponge (28/8/15)

Grumble grumble *Paul Ortiz is amazing* grumble..


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

manticle said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KajEfeqGvnM
> 
> Going out to dave70


Ha. Got through the whole track without even cutting myself _once_, so the jokes on you fella.


----------



## manticle (28/8/15)

It often is. Probably why I cut myself so frequently.


Earlier:https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=teeUpxafQQo

Now:https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ


----------



## Eagleburger (31/8/15)

The delight in being gay.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1oyvAMtFsk


----------



## manticle (31/8/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpaqBXc5MTk


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrppL63sAFM


----------



## buckerooni (3/9/15)

BEASTWARS! Can't get enough of this band. Played Cherry Rock a few months ago and were out a few weeks ago. 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi4PmTnLoR8[/media]


----------



## sp0rk (3/9/15)

sponge said:


> Grumble grumble *Paul Ortiz is amazing* grumble..


I've been listening to Chimp Spanner since he uploaded his first few demos to somethingawful.com
Never gets old


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/15)

The multi dimensional Bret Lee showing hes so much more than just a right arm fast.
(please dont ban me) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S9XjLqRD3A


----------



## manticle (4/9/15)

Uncle acid and the deadbeats.
Playing december, got tickets, be flying back to melbourne for a day or two.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO5PuXJO48


----------



## Mardoo (5/9/15)

Got a laxative ad when I watched that one Manticle. Fans must be getting a bit long in the tooth


----------



## manticle (5/9/15)

Ha. Their first album was actually 2011 I believe. Vintage 70s sound, obvious early sabbath influence but contemporary.
Still who doesn't need to shit themselves from time to time?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

Dont mind a bit of blues

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps03neLaXsE


----------



## buckerooni (5/9/15)

holy shit how good. playing meredith this year, makes me want to get on the shrooms 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rki_ely7CE[/media]


----------



## buckerooni (5/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dont mind a bit of blues


my favourite AC/DC album, incredible song writing and such a well tracked album. This has one of Angus' best solos. Contains the only AC/DC song with hand claps!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

holy shit how good. playing meredith this year, makes me want to get on the shrooms

They are the TISM hipster version


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

This always makes me laugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiHdpAVIHgo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

buckerooni said:


> my favourite AC/DC album, incredible song writing and such a well tracked album. This has one of Angus' best solos. Contains the only AC/DC song with hand claps!


Powerage.

Mine too

Very underrated album in my book


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

Another great song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f77MshQoyP0


----------



## manticle (5/9/15)

Sewer goddess.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Azkwio9lGXA

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfMmgjbfLrc

Just winding down before bed.


----------



## Brew Forky (6/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Another great song



That's not a great song. If you sit around and listen to that, good luck brother.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/15)

https://allthemwitches.bandcamp.com/track/marriage-of-coyote-woman-elk-blood-heart-2

All Them Witches.
Stoner/blues jams... unreal stuff. They also do a convincing cover of Voodoo Chile


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/15)

Brew Forky said:


> That's not a great song. If you sit around and listen to that, good luck brother.


Whats not great about it


----------



## buckerooni (6/9/15)

Brew Forky said:


> That's not a great song. If you sit around and listen to that, good luck brother.


LOL. so go on, please tell us what is a good song, brother.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWl8EbNN8NM[/media]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/15)

This, this is a great song. 

https://youtu.be/h4ZyuULy9zs


----------



## manticle (11/9/15)

Angels of light: inner female


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHqVKkGJJo


----------



## Spohaw (12/9/15)

No one will like this haha 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uMK0prafzw0


----------



## Brew Forky (12/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Whats not great about it


I remember typing that comment now...... 

I'll back myself though, and say THIS is a great song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk


----------



## buckerooni (12/9/15)

probably the best clip of the decade, shit gets real at 1:30. Top brissy band.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gw2imFBk4[/media]


----------



## tugger (18/9/15)

This one normally starts off the brew day. 
Up loud. 
http://youtu.be/9A_rampFUro


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

Really? Follow it up with a bit of genocide lolita or Graveland?
Prussian blue to relax in the afternoon.
Super.


----------



## tugger (18/9/15)

If your not taking the piss Manticle I would say we are similar beings.


----------



## Mardoo (18/9/15)

I'm unsure Manticle is similar to anyone.

EDIT: Highest compliment in my world.


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/15)

manticle said:


> Really? Follow it up with a bit of genocide lolita or Graveland?
> *Prussian blue* to relax in the afternoon.
> Super.


Thats the_ old _Lamb and Lynx. 
Now they're on the splifs and are 'hippy liberals'. So even more sinister than before really..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2165342/Prussian-Blue-twins-Lynx-Lamb-Marijuana-changed-Nazis-peace-loving-hippies.html


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

tugger said:


> If your not taking the piss Manticle I would say we are similar beings.



Sorry. White power is not really my bag.


----------



## goomboogo (18/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> No one will like this haha
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uMK0prafzw0


You are correct.


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> Thats the_ old _Lamb and Lynx.
> Now they're on the splifs and are 'hippy liberals'. So even more sinister than before really..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2165342/Prussian-Blue-twins-Lynx-Lamb-Marijuana-changed-Nazis-peace-loving-hippies.html


I read about that a while ago. Disappointing. I'd always assumed they'd appear in interracial porn movies in their young adult lives.


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/15)

manticle said:


> I read about that a while ago. Disappointing. I'd always assumed they'd appear in interracial porn movies in their young adult lives.


Indeed that was my wish for the mother also.
And by interracial porn I mean she was parachuted into a rec yard full of very large black and Hispanic men doing life without parole. 

On to other matters.
I will shortly be attending the next door neighbors daughters graduation party where soul and funk standards are bound to be butchered, re-arranged with the ugliness of Frankensteins monster and blasted at high volume by the DJ.
They are drunk. I can hear them already. So some bad white teen dancing is on the cards also. 
Time to brace myself with a preemptive eye / ear bath. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek9-HGHT1Pk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> Thats the_ old _Lamb and Lynx.
> Now they're on the splifs and are 'hippy liberals'. So even more sinister than before really..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2165342/Prussian-Blue-twins-Lynx-Lamb-Marijuana-changed-Nazis-peace-loving-hippies.html


Such sweet girls

So young and inocent


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/9/15)

they're at least a couple of footy seasons away from being legal m8


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

That photo is a few years old so raunch it up (cos that's the way it is with blonde, female, drug totin', terminally ill, ex nazi folk singing twins)


----------



## Brew Forky (18/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek9-HGHT1Pk


Just what I needed. Cheers, feeling better already.


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yZA4TC_pt4


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/15)

Poor old Lemy hasnt been feeling to well lately

Cancelled last show after 4 songs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2miqIIXjUok


----------



## sponge (19/9/15)

He's definitely on struggle street..


----------



## madpierre06 (19/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dont mind a bit of blues
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Ride On was as bluesy as it gets and a real favourite of mine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/15)

Gota agree there. Great song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdC0QtR_Kwc


----------



## buckerooni (19/9/15)

clutch, oh boy, after all this time never disappoint! what a cracker!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8cmbmwFAl8[/media]


----------



## madpierre06 (19/9/15)

Hadnt heard them before, cracker of a track.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Gota agree there. Great song



Is it possible to like something multiple times?


----------



## sponge (19/9/15)

You need to lick the screen.


----------



## malt and barley blues (19/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_elmd7eaPYQ


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> Thats the_ old _Lamb and Lynx.
> Now they're on the splifs and are 'hippy liberals'. So even more sinister than before really..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2165342/Prussian-Blue-twins-Lynx-Lamb-Marijuana-changed-Nazis-peace-loving-hippies.html


OT


*Such was their notoriety that they featured in a Louis Theroux documentary about Nazis in 2003. Pictured above, Lynx (left), mother April and Lamb, with Louis*



That episode was on ABC2 a week or so back


Definatly worth checking out on iView


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/15)

I will balance the above post by also suggesting to youtube the other episodes where he goes to this ultra christian church.

The music and songs where just as shit in both of them.

Out of key, out of tune, no tempo, 



Anyway, back to the music


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/15)

Anyway

This bloke

Enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9P-Zuq_yp0


----------



## Eagleburger (19/9/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Is it possible to like something multiple times?


I am with you bruther.


----------



## malt and barley blues (19/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALAWxatDoD0


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/9/15)

I can't believe Powerage has been referenced without any link to Riff Raff.
Angus wearing the Dunlop Volleys too...




Edit: aaaand I still can't embed YouTube videos.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/9/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Edit: aaaand I still can't embed YouTube videos.


Likewise here...used to be able to a while back, now for some reason it don't work for me.


----------



## Brew Forky (19/9/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Edit: aaaand I still can't embed YouTube videos.


Just copy and paste the Youtube address from the address bar and that's it. Don't try to embed it.


----------



## Brew Forky (20/9/15)

An underrated tune.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFM0pUn4dcA


----------



## Brew Forky (20/9/15)

And a "great" tune.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE


----------



## Spohaw (20/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bJbeeKBPCU
​Great song with a catchy chorus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDTQQWSmo8s
Great brewing / drinking song


​


----------



## manticle (20/9/15)

King dude live
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hemj1qJq9i8


----------



## Dave70 (21/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Poor old Lemy hasnt been feeling to well lately
> 
> Cancelled last show after 4 songs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2miqIIXjUok


I think that was the Saty Lake City gig. 
Thats what happens when you dont put on the magic underwear. 






Or spend 50+ years doing speed and Jack Daniels.


----------



## seamad (22/9/15)

Roasting some coffee beans with the kids " helping "
Bit of old school classic aussie rock to help


----------



## clay (22/9/15)

seamad said:


> Roasting some coffee beans with the kids " helping "
> Bit of old school classic aussie rock to help


now we're talking.
probably my all time favorite album.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (24/9/15)

Rocking some Killing Joke today at work, classic song.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpwuRlXbhk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/15)

seamad said:


> Roasting some coffee beans with the kids " helping "
> Bit of old school classic aussie rock to help


Burn my eye


----------



## manticle (24/9/15)

Dips Me Lid said:


> Rocking some Killing Joke today at work, classic song.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpwuRlXbhk


Classic post punk band, classic 80s video.

Got the new uncle acid cd in the post today - about to cook wallaby and put in on. Acid doom riff city next stop.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/15)

ABC ( or SBS ) had a show on recently, late one lite about The Saints. 

Will have to find a like to iView or something. Was a really good documnetry


----------



## manticle (24/9/15)

Getting me nostalgic for good aussie garage punk/post punk and cow punk.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qFtwtqRsqvE

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qlqCnly_9JY

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KvlS4BwTUQw

And the influence lives on

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AXOv-4Yyxd4


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/15)

Always did love The Fun Lovin' Criminals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHDYfoRYcqQ


----------



## manticle (24/9/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mIl-kndAduY


----------



## manticle (25/9/15)

Linked this song before but this version brought actual tears to my eyes.

Been a long day, emotional months, my partner is still interstate (or I am), been drinking bourbon, drawing dead lizards and patting my (newly arrived, sorely missed) cats so I'm probably just a big softie/poof/girl's blouse/emotional wreck/retard but **** I love music. One of the most powerful things I know.

If I could make a drawing that could approach that, I'd die with a smile on my face.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5s74Ga6A8BY


----------



## Brew Forky (25/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A976UvQOGdU


----------



## clay (28/9/15)

been in a bit of a Kim Salmon mood lately
the clip for this is somewhat mesmerising


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsjA9HdrHfY


----------



## welly2 (28/9/15)

Love, love, love this one. Kylesa - Tired Climb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5DLnT5uobA


----------



## tugger (28/9/15)

A bit of a new take on an old classic. 
http://youtu.be/ns82tHhJOr0


----------



## clay (28/9/15)

tugger said:


> A bit of a new take on an old classic.


good call tugger

never been a hip hop fan but do like the herd.
always liked this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNu95ws8USQ


----------



## Spohaw (28/9/15)

Did some one say rap or hip hop ? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3e9HZyJ759I


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/15)

This guy is pretty awsome

( yeah so its from idol )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiLDGDcyRiU


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Did some one say rap or hip hop ?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3e9HZyJ759I


**** it. Someone had to do it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g


----------



## Benn (29/9/15)

Rancid & Midnight Oil at the moment,


----------



## Benn (29/9/15)

That Smokin' Joe kid is Mad!
...and he does it all without the help of a beard, Makeup _or_ a shitty Op Shop vest,


----------



## manticle (29/9/15)

Spencer p jones
The bogans (are having all the fun)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ut17iSy6w4


----------



## manticle (29/9/15)

Bongripper: satan worshipping doom.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MsDz5qphC3c

Not as great as belzebong but still pretty great.


----------



## welly2 (29/9/15)

manticle said:


> Bongripper: satan worshipping doom.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MsDz5qphC3c
> 
> Not as great as belzebong but still pretty great.


It's a great album, as is Hippie Killer and Hate Ashbury. Cracking band!

You may like this

Bastardhammer - Poser Disposer (from their debut '10 Counts of **** Off' :super: )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcZz4uCCzKc


----------



## manticle (29/9/15)

Will take a listen when the cd finishes (yes I am an old **** wot listens to cd and records). Belzebong are my so far favourite instrumental sludge/doom but bongripper are not far behind and more prolific. Belzebong have just released a new one though, so looking forward to that.


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/15)

manticle said:


> Bongripper: satan worshipping doom.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MsDz5qphC3c
> 
> Not as great as belzebong but still pretty great.


Youtube landed this in my suggestion box a while back.
More doom than sludge, but kind of rhythmic and clean. I quite like it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81plxB5ISCM


----------



## Curly79 (17/10/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jjOcZ6Nf22w

I'm shithouse at this. Hope it works? Love Clutch. Can't wait for their new album to arrive in the letter box. Earthrocker was my album if the year 2013. Cheers to the new one [emoji106]


----------



## buckerooni (21/10/15)

Doomriders have hit it out of the ballpark with Grand Blood but this one has been on repeat alot this week:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNVptkIol1o[/media]


----------



## welly2 (22/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> Youtube landed this in my suggestion box a while back.
> More doom than sludge, but kind of rhythmic and clean. I quite like it.



Good one, Dave. It's well funky! Dat bassline.


----------



## tugger (23/10/15)

My mate is the drummer. 
http://youtu.be/AldE3sa4TjE


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/15)

Butthole Surfers psychedelia - PIOUHGD (which allegedly is Navajo for 'I told you so', or somesuch tripe)


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/15)

Oh yeah! Saw Butthole Surfers in 83 or 84 touring with the Dead Kennedys. The Surfers were clearly on serious amounts of acid during the show, the drummers crouched behind their two-person set growling at anyone who came near them. My favourite song from that era:

http://youtu.be/2LTzZ5BcHmQ

And BTW they blew the Kennedys right off the ******* stage.


----------



## Lincoln2 (4/11/15)

Country/Gospel/Rock/Drinking. Watch til the chorus. My new very favourite song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAYhQsQhSY


----------



## goomboogo (7/11/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbDgH-Id5kg


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/15)

Just got back from ACDC in Sydney




It was a very good concert B)































Actually it was ******* awsome :super:


----------



## hooper80 (8/11/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cVZAOUkAMl8

Dallas Frasca

These guys are Aussie rock that rocks


----------



## seamad (13/11/15)

When too much Bob is barely enough, 379 tracks ( 18 discs or 3ish GB) , covering 14 months and the recording of: Bringing It All Back Home, Highway 61 Revisited, and Blonde On Blonde.
20 of the tracks alone are of Like A Rolling Stone, interesting ( to some only admittedly ) listening to a track evolve.
It's been on most of the day and barely 1/3 through it


----------



## spog (13/11/15)

Conversations with Richard Fidler. 
A fantastic podcast ( which I cannot now listen to live so I download) covering Aussies from all walks of life with amazing stories to tell.
A very recent one was with Matt Kirkegaard from Brews News.
ABC radio podcasts if your interested.


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/15)

Dug out some old stuff for todays brewing. One of the albums was Billy Thorpe and The Aztecs - Live at Sunbury.
I missed seeing Thorpie at the Ettamogah pub Rouse Hill due to some pointless bullshit I cant even remember, the next month he was dead. ****..


Recorded on a potato, but you get the point. Guessing this was back in the day when one needed a can peircer to access ones VB.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d33vpn2LSx8


Oh yes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sSDrDQ0VEU


----------



## TheWiggman (8/1/16)

I was looking up game previews on my son's new Wii U (of all things) and this was the music for Lone Survivor. Absolutely brilliant as soon as I started listing to it. I had to know the tune. After some quick searching I found Big Black Delta and my life is better for it. 

http://youtu.be/ckC7ilWwH50

Ties with NIN production and I'm not surprised. Incredible listening. This to me is what music is all about.


----------



## Siborg (1/2/16)

Listening to some independent Aussie rock/metal bands as I usually do. Really digging a band called "Chaos Divine" from Perth and their album "Colliding Skies"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/2/16)

I've been listening to the William Tell overture trying not to think of the Lone Ranger so I can fall into the category of an intellectual.
Failed miserably.


----------



## Mardoo (1/2/16)

I actually got so into listening to it SO HARD once, back in my acid days, that I only heard the genius of the piece and didn't once think of the Lone Ranger. Therefore, all intellectuals must be on acid.


----------



## mwd (2/2/16)

Phil Collins Both Sides just after his birthday very mellow music suits his age and he looks it, not much older than me and does not wear a daft hat to cover the baldness Whoops that is Molly I cannot see him surviving that much longer the way he breaks bones falling off things.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/16)

Bet he's glad to get out of that Gorilla suit and doing the Cadbury ad's to make ends meet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHtEyDrD4oA


----------



## welly2 (2/2/16)

Probot - Centuries of Sin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pJQiXesxss

Go on, Dave (Grohl)! Have it, son!


----------



## panspermian (2/2/16)

Dave70 said:


> Dug out some old stuff for todays brewing. One of the albums was Billy Thorpe and The Aztecs - Live at Sunbury.
> I missed seeing Thorpie at the Ettamogah pub Rouse Hill due to some pointless bullshit I cant even remember, the next month he was dead. ****..
> 
> 
> ...


Saw him at Bluesfest 1999. I was only 20y.o at the time. Awesome gig.
There were many awesome moments from that festival but one that stays with us is R.L.Burnside playing in the juke joint. We were not only dancing on the tables but we built a massive tower of VB cans on one of them. Memories........


----------



## manticle (8/2/16)

Dubliners

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EHulMQQUjX0


----------



## Spohaw (8/2/16)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CEKDFPxfSro

The dubliners greatest hits 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u8Hb5nzwE4I

7 drunken nights the dubliners 

Great drinking tunes


----------



## Spohaw (8/2/16)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jtgIlGMrCeo

The dubliners jar of porter


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbw-_y4YQpM


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

Cure- pornography (album).

Never fails.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R9RrspCGuhs


----------



## JB (14/2/16)

Just a bit of fun: https://youtu.be/7QFtgSwTveI


----------



## Mardoo (14/2/16)

manticle said:


> Cure- pornography (album).
> 
> Never fails.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R9RrspCGuhs


One of their best IMO.


----------



## manticle (14/2/16)

Indeed it is. Superb.

NP: wardruna (yggdrasil) -https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA38ffX1AHo


----------



## welly2 (19/2/16)

Terrible kung fu but awesome riffs

Indian Handcrafts - Bruce Lee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmPU3JWAMC0


----------



## clay (20/2/16)

been digging the new Custard album... Come back, all is forgiven.


----------



## manticle (21/2/16)

Sabbath
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wQSf9aqEBSs


----------



## Dave70 (22/2/16)

^reported^


----------



## Dave70 (22/2/16)

Heavy industrial. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOGkhP7RGTQ


----------



## droid (22/2/16)

i remember seeing Malcolm Young (AC/DC) saying that in the early days they got inspiration from industrial noise, it must be a rock beat


----------



## droid (22/2/16)

and the u tube searching tangents prevail...and there's 15minutes i'll never get back

just give me two good reasons why this has had so many people watch??

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/16)

That engine is awesome. WAY more than the small boobs jammed into a lift bra to look big.


----------



## Siborg (22/2/16)

Stonesour... house of gold and bones parts 1 & 2. After having Audio Secracy in my car stacker for years, really digging their new stuff. Also have a massive obsession with Corey Taylor at the moment, so listening to his latest book on audiobook when I can concentrate enough on it (i.e. on the train)


----------



## Dave70 (22/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> That engine is awesome. WAY more than the small boobs jammed into a lift bra to look big.


Give her a break. She appears to be talentless. 


Legit jammers..


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/16)

Speaking of legit jammers...early New Riders of the Purple Sage. Takes the sound man a few minutes to get the mix right though.

https://youtu.be/bY1qLlBYjm4


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/3/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZfWsdwKrY


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/16)

One of my favourite bands of my youth, for their first two albums at least. This music was so radically weird at that time (1979), not extreme enough to be outsider, but never fitting comfortably anywhere else really. I've already posted their awesome cover of Ring of Fire elsewhere here, so I'll put it here too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIGvFpAI7BM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS_CQkPavyc


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

Quite suicide-esque. I'm only familiar with the far side of crazy era.


----------



## Mardoo (13/3/16)

No surprise! I loved Suicide as well. Much of the early NoWave stuff was groundbreaking. Yeah, WOV's first two albums and much of the third were good, then two key members left. The whole paranoid spaghetti western thing really worked for me at the time. 

Tuxedomoon?
http://youtu.be/CUPHamAG_Do

http://youtu.be/_Mv0ztfd5Yg

That guy has som good stuff on his channel. 

Factrix?
http://youtu.be/TCp6TuqJ4-o

Chrome?
http://youtu.be/tlOjxhX8B-w


----------



## mattymcfatty (13/3/16)

Deppressing yet slightly hopeful lyrics mixed with beautiful melodies...my morning is sounding good.


http://youtu.be/gshm6tFHRMk


----------



## bullsneck (13/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZfWsdwKrY


I'll see your Van Morrison and raise you Francis Faye.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/3/16)

I've heard loads of different versions of this,( St James Infirmary Blues) thought Van Morrison did it well, the only female I liked singing it was Sarah Masakowski good Jazz/ Blues voice, but a crap backing band.


----------



## bullsneck (13/3/16)

Turn this up... I dare you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umorjRzrdio


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

Cure - inbetween days (as part of head on the door).

Pop when it's good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/3/16)

booker_h said:


> Turn this up... I dare you!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umorjRzrdio


Crap lyrics, good visual.


----------



## spog (13/3/16)

Been pissing around in the shed listening to podcasts from Basic Brewing Radio and Conversations with Richard Fiedler.
It's now 10:00 PM + and I'm in the shit with the better half.........,been a top day all the same. 

And the " visual" from Weal's post above was a great help...NOT!


----------



## bullsneck (14/3/16)

If it's lyrics you like, @wide eyed and legless, then I assume you'll love this one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZWz9tRRdeA


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/3/16)

Sounds a bit ruff.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/3/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqH3uliwJY


----------



## Mardoo (15/3/16)

Dude! Those guys stayed on my floor, ate all the pizza and smoked all the green. But they were fun, so, yeah. The Daddies are awesome.

http://youtu.be/UrkmhpDgBVQ


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/3/16)

I reckon Mardoo you have met a few rock stars, my closest encounters is when my Da tells us about the time he hit Noddy Holder between the eyes with a bog roll, and I have met and spoken to Tina Arena but I wish it had been Natalie Imbruglia, did I have the hots for her during puberty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgNvWfCMMh0


----------



## sponge (16/3/16)

I was sitting in front of Jon English at a performance of Jesus Christ Superstar in Wollongong about 20 years ago.

That's about all I've got, along with a signed ticket somewhere.

Oh, I also made eye contact with the bass player from Dropkick Murphys a few years back during their gig. I can already smell the jealousy.


----------



## Dave70 (16/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I reckon Mardoo you have met a few rock stars, my closest encounters is when my Da tells us about the time he hit Noddy Holder between the eyes with a bog roll, and I have met and spoken to Tina Arena but I wish it had been Natalie Imbruglia,* did I have the hots for her during puberty.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgNvWfCMMh0


Why, you dirty old fucker. 



Oh, you mean _your_ puberty..


----------



## Mardoo (16/3/16)

Not many, no. I mean, they were the only ones who spewed in my toilet. And back yard. And front yard.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/3/16)

My claim to fame is I nearly killed John Farnham.

We were in Mansfield years ago and I pulled in to a servo a bit too quickly as he walked across the driveway.
Had to slam the brakes on, came about a metre from taking out his knees.

If only I hadn't braked...could have saved us all those come back tours, and years of a bad mullet.


----------



## Dave70 (18/3/16)

Don Kirshners Rock Concert show hosted some serious heavyweights in its day, like these up and comers. 
Surprisingly, Geezers fingers don't appear to snap off at any point. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfX4cxyS2Yc


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/16)

Oh yeah, Don Kirshners was the best. Some awesome performances there, sometimes from folks you wouldn't expect. Rose Royce's "Car Wash" was completely off the hook.


----------



## Dave70 (18/3/16)

Looked up some of the other artists, Fleetwood Mac, Alice Cooper, Eagles, Rick James, Joe Walsh, Sly Stone, Sex Pistols, New York Dolls, Bad Company, Ramones, Bob Marley etc.

Frankly, I would have settled for a ticket to the green room..


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/16)

You would've had to dig a tunnel through the blow.


----------



## manticle (19/3/16)

Got Stoner Witch up loud while brewing an aipa.
How ******* good are melvins then?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VIo3ve1UhsM


----------



## Dave70 (21/3/16)

Use to think detuned Sabbath riffing like that found on Sabbath bloody Sabbath was the genesis of the stoner / doom genre, until I heard the Melvins. 

Much like I thought Tool were the first band to bring polyrythms to the masses, before hearing King Crimson. 

I should get out more I suppose.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZbd7EL7kvQ


----------



## paulyman (21/3/16)

manticle said:


> Got stoner with up loud while brewing an aipa.
> How ******* good are melvins then?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VIo3ve1UhsM


When King Buzzo came out a few years ago for his solo acoustic tour, the first song he played was Boris, unplugged and acoustic. It was the slowest, hardest, heaviest version I've ever heard him play of it, amazing. I reckon he could have out "metalled" any metal band with just that unplugged acoustic guitar.

*edited due to auto incorrect.


----------



## buckerooni (21/3/16)

manticle said:


> Got Stoner Witch up loud while brewing an aipa.
> How ******* good are melvins then?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VIo3ve1UhsM


always knew of The Melvins with 'Revolve' abut almost actively ignored them for some reason in the 90's, I blame soundgarden. Really only got into them last year - a little late but holy shit, a band that are deceptively heavy, can't get enough although their albums are arguably inconsistent, but I guess that's part of their stoner/weirdness appeal. Never done a bad interview either. God bless 'em.


----------



## clay (21/3/16)

could never get into the Melvins. 
A bit too metal for my tastes but they do a great cover of the Wipers' Youth of America.
Now the Wipers were a Great band. first three albums were killer



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtAHLiVclOs


----------



## welly2 (24/3/16)

Good riffs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KbmRTgigQ


----------



## manticle (26/3/16)

Tom Waits - the piano has been drinking (not me)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oUeKDtMV1gA


----------



## fraser_john (26/3/16)

Audioslave on Pandora. I have to admit to a bit of a man crush with Chris Cornell at the moment, his voice is unique in my lifetime.


----------



## Siborg (29/3/16)

fraser_john said:


> Audioslave on Pandora. I have to admit to a bit of a man crush with Chris Cornell at the moment, his voice is unique in my lifetime.


Chris Cornell is amazing! Look up his live solo album that he did recently.


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

Townes van Zandt - waitin' round to die
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4zfEkKs2ZM


----------



## sponge (4/4/16)

Having another listen to one of my favourite Aussie albums..

Title track:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t59vYoP6LkY


----------



## Siborg (5/4/16)

sponge said:


> Having another listen to one of my favourite Aussie albums..
> 
> Title track:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t59vYoP6LkY


LOVE the Vool! Really curious to hear what direction they go with their next album, as each has been a bit different to the last.


----------



## sponge (5/4/16)

God I hope it's nothing like Asymmetry.. reaaaaaally didn't like that album at all and was quickly culled from my playlist which is a darn shame considering the quality of the previous two.


----------



## Siborg (6/4/16)

sponge said:


> God I hope it's nothing like Asymmetry.. reaaaaaally didn't like that album at all and was quickly culled from my playlist which is a darn shame considering the quality of the previous two.


I didn't mind it, but it was a completely different feel to the last two. I think they might have had some "outside influence". Especially if you look up where the speaking is from on the last track


----------



## sponge (7/4/16)

I prefer a little DMT sprinkled on my Rosetta Stoned. Those guys know how to get the "outside influence" bang on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytWxYKSupI


----------



## droid (7/4/16)

i copy the "embed" address and it won't do it for me - how are you putting the videos straight up eh?

cheers

only heard and saw this for the first time last night - loving it right now

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/4/16)

just post the URL directly. not sure if it works from mobile, but does via web.

see:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CbeJydbYu0


----------



## droid (7/4/16)

cheers bro, i'm not really known for complicating things, well there ya go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD8flUkymrM


----------



## manticle (16/4/16)

The goddess of electronic doom folk - Chelsea Wolfe.

Yes I am excited that she's playing dark mofo, jarboe and JG Thirwell/foetus on the same ******* bill.
Yes I have tickets.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=46u_Ggsub1A


----------



## Mardoo (17/4/16)

Never managed to see foetus. Might be about time. I actually have had no clue that he is Australian.


----------



## manticle (17/4/16)

Australia has a decent association with early industrial acts.

And antibiotics


----------



## Mardoo (17/4/16)

Quite a show you're going to. You most certainly have landed on your feet down there. It's awesome.


----------



## manticle (17/4/16)

A friend congratulated me on curating the event.


----------



## buckerooni (18/4/16)

what would happen if members from Endless Boogie, Interpol, Oneida got together and also had loads of guest performers like Stephen Malkmus. It would sound exactly like this, which is rad. What a cracker of an opening track.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRQeLFvOiIw[/media]


----------



## manticle (21/4/16)

Forgot about this one for a bit:

This made me think of my dad. Tears to my eyes.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=az7NL1bpLEQ


----------



## manticle (22/4/16)

Another that can often bring tears.
Beautiful.

Also a ridiculous cover of the theme of a famous 1970s/80s britcom/shitcom.

I've known that for a long time, still find it beautiful, sad and funny all at the same time. Lovers of british comedy may pick it up in the early intro or if they listen very closely to the lyrics.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ztdatfUEW94


----------



## manticle (23/4/16)

Last one for tonight:
Townes van zandt - waitin' round to die
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4zfEkKs2ZM


----------



## bullsneck (23/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iot_gMqf6mU

Been listening to the new Murlocs album so much I think it might be worn out before too long.

https://themurlocs.bandcamp.com/


----------



## buckerooni (23/4/16)

great band the Murlocs, and this absolute ripper:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3ty4SZYuoU[/media]


----------



## manticle (23/4/16)

Bauhaus - mask (album).

Sample-https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2GFnjLnLNwI


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/16)

This goes well with the stock footage, creepy. I was actually looking for some relaxing goregrind, but I'll leave this here for manticle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfZoq68x7lY


----------



## buckerooni (28/4/16)

these guys playing Ding Dong on Melbourne tomorrow/friday night, gonna be epic/sick. lead singer is the stoner doom messiah of darkness who will steal your soul!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZQHR6-Ngg[/media]


----------



## manticle (2/5/16)

Chelsea Wolfe: Sick
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GCZ20lC3E0E


----------



## Mardoo (20/5/16)

Oh yeah

https://youtu.be/wih_awQoMmc


----------



## manticle (28/5/16)

Sewer goddess - with dirt, you are one (np: warmhole)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YnWURHNWecM

Bet this gets 48 likes in as many minutes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/16)

Virus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=220eDjcDSlM


----------



## Curly79 (28/5/16)

Clutch. One of my all time Faves. Making bottle washing almost enjoyable. Saw em earlier this year in Melbourne and they were fucken unreal![emoji481]
http://youtu.be/UAHO-trROm8


----------



## Kingy (28/5/16)

Rob zombie - The Electric Warlock Acid Witch Satanic Orgy Celebration is on high rotation at the moment. 
Along with Jefferson AirPlane https://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0 and the cat empire and old skool Snot.
https://youtu.be/wRnkUsFCu50


----------



## Dave70 (28/5/16)

Oh Joe, you glorious, wasted, ******* belter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjp_iG9vzEU


----------



## manticle (29/5/16)

Coil: penetralia

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4qe1utkXReM


----------



## Dave70 (18/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/16)

Dave Gilmour


Rattle that lock


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlqdqZCO5is


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/16)

You get a five year old daughter. She discovers Kylie. You listen to a whole lot of it, and funnily enough you find yourself singing along happily. 

https://youtu.be/YPwtJ89jes4


----------



## peekaboo_jones (21/6/16)

Soilwork


----------



## Dave70 (22/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> You get a five year old daughter. She discovers Kylie. You listen to a whole lot of it, and funnily enough you find yourself singing along happily.



My three year old in on a bit of a Taylor Swift jag currently, dancing in front of anything with a reflection and so on. Play...play...play...play...play...hate...hate..hate...hate..hate.
Both those hussys are a bit racy for my tastes..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/16)

Yeah, let's just say I wasn't real keen on her being introduced to this stuff so early. Unfortunately my wife doesn't share, or even listen to, this opinion.


----------



## buckerooni (24/6/16)

dusted off some of the CDs that now are in full effect back in the shed. Epic album by Blackalicious:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXUWoy9--oA[/media]


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

New swans album. Glowing man. Pre-ordered an age ago, forgot I had till it arrived in the post a few days ago.

https://m.youtube.coem/watch?v=giTut3_137Q


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/16)

Such an interesting progression over the years.


----------



## manticle (25/6/16)

For yob


Coil: unreleased themes for hellraiser
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZS7eM_-jEA


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

My oldest, who is almost 11 came to me and said...

"Dad, do you know who my top 3 favorite bands are..?"

No, I dont

"Queen, ACDC & The Screaming Jets"


Pretty hard to say no to that lineup


----------



## bevan (26/6/16)

My 6 year old boys favourite song is the "the nosebleed section" by the hilltop hoods, incidentally is my ringtone on my phone (subliminally influencing its call)


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/16)

This has made for a smooth night in the brewery, stripping and rebuilding kegs


----------



## mongey (4/7/16)

buckerooni said:


> dusted off some of the CDs that now are in full effect back in the shed. Epic album by Blackalicious:
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXUWoy9--oA[/media]


I reckon the album is decent, but Release is a master peice. stand out track for sure

not long after it came out saul williams did a speaking show at opera house. a few of us went and checked it out and it was really interesting 


I hadnt bought any new albums for a few months and bought 2 last week .

New Aesop Rock album. the impossible kid. really good . some of his best writing in there

new Gojira album Magma. its ok . I thought their last album was amazing. this one is good but not as good .


----------



## buckerooni (4/7/16)

mongey said:


> New Aesop Rock album. the impossible kid. really good . some of his best writing in there
> 
> new Gojira album Magma. its ok . I thought their last album was amazing. this one is good but not as good .


Thanks for the leads! Saw Gojira support Mastodon a few years ago and was like 'who the fk are these badasses?'. Will get back onto that!


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/16)

Had a listen through of the new Blink 182 album today
Not a bad album, but they could have done MUCH better
Too many autotuned vocals, weak jokes and just cookie cutter songs
There's a few good tracks, but the rest are just obviously all but written by John Feldmann, because they sound like all the other chart toppers he pushes out for 5 Seconds of Summer and All Time Low


----------



## clay (6/7/16)

been playing a heap of this guy lately.
one of these over achieving types. recorded something like ten albums in the last six years. still only in his early/mid twenties.
hate pricks like that

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_a1hPwXiWw&index=1&list=PL8w5JTG0cBLqPCEB3s76pEroqEqFAoylY


----------



## manticle (10/7/16)

What do you get when you take a beautiful, talented, strong yet humble tattooed woman with an electric guitar, a bunch of pedals, an incredible voice and a penchant for sludge/doom and place her in a really intimate setting with a smattering of lucky audience members?

This: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jiNvJKF-pks


----------



## droid (10/7/16)

enjoying Glitch Hop at the moment

https://www.beatport.com/genre/glitch-hop/49#

for a good example :
select ~ it's the music https://www.beatport.com/track/its-the-music-feat-afrika-bambaataa-charlie-funk-hektek-and-deejay-snoop-a-skillz-and-stickybuds-remix/6840921#


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/16)

Big fan of Parov Stelar.
Like this mob too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_ZpYXk026M


----------



## madpierre06 (13/7/16)

I knew Vika Bull was good, but not this good. Blows this outa the park.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KJ8jRTnsFk


----------



## mongey (14/7/16)

really been hitting the new aesop rock hard. digging it allot

if your an old dude,say over 40 , who doesnt mind hip hop its a must listen. its mostly about being an old dude who listesns to hip hop


----------



## peekaboo_jones (14/7/16)

Nonpoint, the poison red


----------



## buckerooni (14/7/16)

in the mood for some epic stoner instrumentals? they owe pretty much everything to Kyuss but do it very well. Great open sound. A 3 piece, although I think they cheat with a 2nd guitar at times but hey that's cool!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyLahdE7X0I[/media]


----------



## Jens-Kristian (14/7/16)

At the moment, Manic Street Preachers, Bob Dylan and The Waterboys. 

I'm 37 and I'm willing to have a go at practically any type of music and have been that way since the late eighties. A week ago, I heard a Waterboys song on the radio and thought I'd have to give them ago. I have no clue how I managed not to run into them before now and I'm a little annoyed with myself for having missed them through the nineties. 

Ah well, it just shows there's still plenty of music to discover even among the things that were recorded when I was a kid.


----------



## manticle (15/7/16)

I keep discovering heaps of good stuff from years ago.
Doesn't matter. If it's good, it's good.
No need to avoid Bela Bartok just because I wasn't alive when he was making tracks about houses with the legs of a chicken.


----------



## fraser_john (15/7/16)

Soundgarden - Down on the Upside

Today more generally Pandora - Grunge channel


----------



## sp0rk (15/7/16)

Top 40 shit on the radio because we've been banned from wearing headphones at work


----------



## tugger (15/7/16)

I wish there were wireless earplugs that look like hearing protection that wifi to your phone.


----------



## sp0rk (15/7/16)

tugger said:


> I wish there were wireless earplugs that look like hearing protection that wifi to your phone.


Like these?
http://www.gearbest.com/headsets/pp_188441.html?currency=AUD&gclid=CjwKEAjw8Jy8BRCE0pOC9qzRhkMSJABC1pvJQRZViLOO7M8N7qX5yvz1_N8IBVqFFHf_O-y3inawLxoCrTPw_wcB


----------



## Jens-Kristian (15/7/16)

manticle said:


> I keep discovering heaps of good stuff from years ago.
> Doesn't matter. If it's good, it's good.
> No need to avoid Bela Bartok just because I wasn't alive when he was making tracks about houses with the legs of a chicken.


I couldn't agree more. 

Most of the music I listen to, even in the pop/rock genres is from before I was born. With classical, obviously nearly everything is from before that time. After all, most people do not avoid literature just because it was written before their time, so why would one do so with music or any other art form? I regularly read and re-read Shakespeare. 

Having said that, I do like to try to keep up with the quality that's made now. Much good stuff is available, it's just that one sometimes have to go digging a bit deeper to find it. Sadly, time constraints the past couple of years have meant that I can't claim to have the same knowledge of fantastic contemporary Indie bands that I once did. 

Edited to include a big thumbs up for Bartok.


----------



## manticle (15/7/16)

Ariana Grande - into you. Because I am in a cab and get reminded how ******* shit contemporary pop music actually is, against my will. Makes me want to eat my feet.

On no account should anyone see this as a recommendation. ******* drivel.

Thank Christ the cab is taking me to the airport to jump on a plane and see weedeater tomorrow night. That's the ear bleach I need.


----------



## welly2 (16/7/16)

manticle said:


> Ariana Grande - into you. Because I am in a cab and get reminded how ******* shit contemporary pop music actually i, against my will. Makes me want to eat my feet.
> 
> On no account should anyone see this as a recommendation. ******* drivel.
> 
> Thank Christ the cab is taking me to the airport to jump on a plane and see weedeater tomorrow night. That's the ear bleach I need.


Where are they playing?


----------



## manticle (16/7/16)

I'm seeing them in Melbourne. I think they are also doing a Perth show.


----------



## mattymcfatty (16/7/16)

mongey said:


> really been hitting the new aesop rock hard. digging it allot
> 
> if your an old dude,say over 40 , who doesnt mind hip hop its a must listen. its mostly about being an old dude who listesns to hip hop



Good recommendation.
I especially liked blood sandwich, great lyricist.


----------



## clay (22/7/16)

been giving the new King Gizzard album a thrashing lately.
brilliant stuff. a true album where every song seems to run into the next to create forty odd minutes of relentless garage/psych bliss.
if you select repeat on your phone it even loops back into itself.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlcJHO5elFs


----------



## Mardoo (26/7/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMaYqTrYQa0


----------



## manticle (31/7/16)

Heavy
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nihgx2Phuyo


----------



## madpierre06 (5/8/16)

With a bit of a theme around the place in recent times of the fairer sex who can really belt out a tune...I have never forgotten hearing this for the first time, way BITD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAgp8Y-cUng


----------



## Zorco (5/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo

Not an especially great song

But I'm coming to terms with the death of a friend from uni. He would be 30 now. Melanoma.

He listened to this song....consecutively... without interruption.....for 3 months I think. An ability we shared but I couldn't go much past a month. I was never as cool as him. Love ya Matt


----------



## manticle (5/8/16)

Don't like the band but sympathies for your loss.


----------



## RobW (11/8/16)

Had a hankering this morning for some Rod Stewart (from when he was good)

Every Picture Tells a Story & Never a Dull Moment


----------



## Exile (13/8/16)

Rammstein :super:


----------



## PoN (13/8/16)

The Amity Affliction - This Could be Heartbreak.

Going to see them for the 5th time next friday.


----------



## timmi9191 (13/8/16)

Slash with Myles Kennedy and the Conspirators live. :kooi:


----------



## goomboogo (13/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uCigeYVzZo


----------



## Lecterfan (13/8/16)

DxMxGxD 

https://youtu.be/RsxvCyKgkw0


----------



## Mardoo (17/8/16)

This one is for Manticle. You know, I had never thought of Karlheinz Stockhausen as dark ambient, but since someone on Facebook said it that way, it makes a lot of sense:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW_hmyEWq0M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## buckerooni (19/8/16)

KEXP do some great live gigs, the whole production is fantastic. Black Mountain, touring Oz soon:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW3uFsyVTYA[/media]

and even stuff that I wouldn't typically go for like this, missus is down with it too :


----------



## goomboogo (20/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyFLIK9kP2U


----------



## Dave70 (20/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSIS0o7vtPE


----------



## arctic78 (22/8/16)

Been listening to a lot of Misfits and Black Flag again lately and enjoying very much.


----------



## tarmael (22/8/16)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard!!

https://youtu.be/mlcJHO5elFs


----------



## Mardoo (22/8/16)

Just listened to that last night for the first time. Fantastic album!


----------



## tarmael (23/8/16)

Have you heard any of their other stuff? The album they released before that one is entirely acoustic and it's fantastic. Before that was Quarters, 4 x 15 minute songs - brilliant. The Album before that was similar to Nonagon Infinity, but the tempo was different and the album was paced differently.
Nonagon Infinity was set out to be a structured, flowing album of the same pace and feel, not just a bunch of songs put together on a disc.

They've announced they plan to drop 4 albums next year, which will bring them up to 12.

Anyway, they're a really good band.


----------



## clay (25/8/16)

Nonagon Infinity is brilliant.
I had it cranked the other day while painting at home.
the best fun I've ever had painting.


----------



## Mardoo (25/8/16)

Yeah, I downloaded three albums and have really loved them. Nonagon Infinity reminds me of a more metallic and less self-serious Power and the Glory by Gentle Giant (one of my favourite albums of my life)...which I am now listening to so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S8lKZ0MMUQ


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbw-_y4YQpM
I wonder how much longer he can last, definitely a stayer.But I see he has had his teeth done.


----------



## timmi9191 (26/8/16)

just finished:
ozzy live in Argentina
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8KJ9ntzkaM

Just started:
Crue live
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETqwsTYYdUM

Next:
whitesnake live at donnington 1990
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFZpR0o2z-M


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/16)

The Angles

QED

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KSUdtxH9e0


----------



## welly2 (2/9/16)

Truly - In A Blue Flame Ford

Made up of original Soundgarden bassist Hiro Yamamoto, ex Screaming Trees drummer Mark Pickerel and a couple of others. The album this was from was an absolutely belter. Doesn't sound like either of those bands.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9C-gfrYaKQ


----------



## welly2 (2/9/16)

And another. The video is quite something

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3sbyesGcUE


----------



## panspermian (2/9/16)

https://youtu.be/9iGxoJnygW8


----------



## arctic78 (3/9/16)

That is some funny shit


----------



## timmi9191 (9/9/16)

GNR live at the Ritz NY 1988

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwlJTN2OBhw


----------



## Mardoo (15/9/16)

Wearing out the electrons on this one at the moment:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTV5ufYBiSU


----------



## Zorco (22/9/16)

These guys are excellent. Thanks Mardoo!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/16)

Jeremy Irons & the Ratgang Malibus:
Psychedelic blues rock with The Music/Buckley-esqe vocals, great tension & release. 
https://youtu.be/3OVtgpNoBnw
https://youtu.be/U7WR32OFIfU


----------



## altone (24/9/16)

King Crimson
Yes
Pink Floyd (yes I'm an old bastard)

and this



please keep listening till the key change and you might understand. <goosebumps>

I'm into Prog Punk RnB and lots more and don't tell anyone but I even went to a Nicki Minaj concert (free tickets - never felt so old in my life)


----------



## Mardoo (25/9/16)

Quite lovely. Nice chair


----------



## manticle (27/9/16)

Pink floyd : animals

Forgot how great this is. My favourite album in year 8, opened my gateway to a variety of strange music.

Made post industrial seem like a natural progression for a young fella. Without it, I'd still think madonna was a genius.


----------



## manticle (27/9/16)

Love discovering stuff I've not heard before.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NTkuFT7ms3k

Original version it's covering: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PNmCyZQ4AHkBoth brilliant.


----------



## Dave70 (28/9/16)

boddingtons best said:


> King Crimson
> Yes
> Pink Floyd (yes I'm an old bastard)
> 
> ...



Brave lady.


----------



## Zorco (28/9/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woAcXSMyCEw


----------



## Zorco (28/9/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeremy Irons & the Ratgang Malibus:
> Psychedelic blues rock with The Music/Buckley-esqe vocals, great tension & release.
> 
> https://youtu.be/U7WR32OFIfU


Yeah, I'm going to be listening to this a few more times before I hit the grave. For anyone seeking a cool sunday arvo chill that presses the walls a bit and develops a genuine space then I recommend 'Once Levitated' on the link I've left in Liam's post.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/16)

Deftones, my hometown boys. I remember seeing them at my friend's club where I did the door. That was in '88.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/16)

One of the awesome psychedelic visions to come out of the Haight-Ashbury scene, which was ******* madder than even I could handle, by the sound of it (and I have been long and far). EDIT: Yes, this is the Smothers Brothers show, which was as far left as mainstream got. On the ground though, it was one of those revolutionary music scenes, from the words of those who were there, and those who were still living it. Living here in Australia has given me a new and very strong appreciation for the influence the hippy scene had on America - perhaps the world - and who many of those people became. I met some seriously cool folks who lived beautiful lives. There was an actual change in consciousness that they got rolling. Although I'd never class myself as a hippy, those folks are my forebears in some way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0


----------



## manticle (29/9/16)

There is nothing to dislike in that.


----------



## Mardoo (2/10/16)

Holy crap. Picked this up off the Far-Out Sounds FB group. Worth getting into if you want to hear music you likely aren't hearing any place else, and -Manticle I'm looking at you if you use FB - new blood is a good thing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5X1nE8wqaw


----------



## manticle (2/10/16)

Facebook is the devil's arsehole but I'll have a listen to the link.


----------



## Mardoo (2/10/16)

Fair enough. Here's something to cleanse your mind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XtCzI4rTBk


----------



## Zorco (6/10/16)

Got anything to cleanse the devil's arsehole?


----------



## Mardoo (7/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Got anything to cleanse the devil's arsehole?


https://youtu.be/t8tdmaEhMHE


----------



## Dave70 (7/10/16)

Wow. That makes my offering of some blue eyed soul this morning sound like Gutteral Secrete..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJqk2yWUGTM


----------



## altone (7/10/16)

Going back to my childhood days ... one of the first albums I bought.

https://youtu.be/WwT_SbBtX8U


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/16)

welly2 said:


> And another. The video is quite something
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3sbyesGcUE


Part 2. KAAANT!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTO_j15csw


----------



## Zorco (13/10/16)

Holy hell, started watching this in the office.

NSFW people!!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/16)

hahaha


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Holy hell, started watching this in the office.
> 
> NSFW people!!!!!!


You gotta read inverted font small print.


----------



## buckerooni (13/10/16)

Dave70 said:


> Part 2. KAAANT!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTO_j15csw


Out of respect, I wore The Legend of Borry tshirt in the MCC Members on grand final day. KENO is also an epic song!


----------



## Paleman (14/10/16)

Old classic.

http://youtu.be/x-Yi762sQTo


----------



## buckerooni (16/10/16)

saw these blokes on satdee avo at The Tote, funny as, no punches were pulled and straight ahead when it needs to be done! Clip features lots of beer!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m33yL-eEa9k[/media]

last record produced by the Off! front man, responsible for great pisstakes like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_uWw7DJsiQ


----------



## pist (10/11/16)

Currently having a beer at the bar listening to the viper creek bands new album just press play. Great band, they are a country rock band from newcastle. Im pretty much into everything from megadeth to "the new country" (none of this budgie died and fell off the perch stuff)


----------



## welly2 (11/11/16)

this is awesome


----------



## clay (11/11/16)

welly2 said:


> this is awesome



funny clip

kind of reminds me of this one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbe5RERDh4k


----------



## manticle (11/11/16)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oIuCwnnDq8k

Thanks to a great musician.


----------



## Mardoo (11/11/16)

Yep. Music that moved me to a new place in one listen. Travel well Mr. Cohen.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/11/16)

Ozzy live at US festival 1983

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNQnMPvuqk8&t=619s


----------



## Dave70 (24/11/16)

Matt Garstka. Probably wont get much out of it unless you're into drumming. Sorry. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzAS_pddqYk


----------



## Stouter (29/11/16)

My standard brewing song.

https://youtu.be/afO3IQX2Qnc


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

That's some good brewing music. Check this. Check the drop at 2:20. **** me, that works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUOi2FzZ3-I&index=4&list=PLX4HWkMkZeMkq0CXBNgnmASzlOgkO0Itv

And if this one doesn't make your lily blossom, you're lost. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXyza0mUMy0&list=PLX4HWkMkZeMkq0CXBNgnmASzlOgkO0Itv&index=3


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

This is what I've been listening to doing yeast work and drinking.

It's off vinyl and from Greece. Which made me raise a toast to brewing Camper Van listeners in Greece.

Still, without a doubt, well and truly among the top albums of my life. Give the whole thing a listen. These guys tripped hard, but it was all just a good time tripping together, now wasn't it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yuu3PfMbLI


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/16)

We Saw Jerry's Daughter/Surprise Truck is among the great 3rd generation psychedelic breakdowns in existence.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAyO1_0noM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/16)

The new Child album. Solid dirty blues rock band from Melbourne. 

http://childtheband.bandcamp.com/album/blueside


----------



## welly2 (3/12/16)

Raised Fist, because I went to see them last night at the Metro in Sydney. Good old Swedish punk/metal/hardcore.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VWIENLak2I

And next gig is Baroness, again at the Metro, on Wednesday. REALLY looking forward to that show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3UgeEbI028


----------



## manticle (3/12/16)

The doors.
Not by choice


----------



## manticle (17/12/16)

Brewing a cascade apa on a rainy saturday and listening to a blast from past - fresh fruit for rotting vegetables (dead kennedys). Still superb.

Prior to that was King Dude's new album 'Sex' which is great.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw0hfb6630Q


----------



## Chap (17/12/16)

Put down a brew last night listening to Livind End's Modern Artillery

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL26D64FCFDE91E0E4


----------



## Mardoo (17/12/16)

Thursday's brew was Dave Brubeck, Biz Markie, The Cars, Early B and Tomahawk.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/12/16)

At risk of rolled eyes, Metallicas new extended album. On point.

And TOOL, and Karnivool, aaaand more TOOL. Always TOOL.


----------



## stuartf (18/12/16)

I've decided December is motorhead month in the garage/brewery in remembrance of lemmy, mind you there was usually a good chance some motorhead would be playing even before that.


----------



## timmi9191 (18/12/16)

Mötley Crüe live 1987

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NmB57tc3JeI


----------



## Tony121 (18/12/16)

Since seeing them a few weeks ago I have not been able to shut off Deftones, just brilliant


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/12/16)

Really you thought they were good live? I've always loved deftones but was disappointed in the festival hall show. Granted they're getting older... I thought Karnivool were a class above in live sound that night [emoji1]. Still happy I got to see deftones as I missed them years ago


----------



## Tony121 (19/12/16)

Took a couple of songs to sort their sound out but after that was great. Saw them in Sydney, not sure if that made a difference.

Karnivool were bloody unreal though, they certainly know how to put on a show.


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/16)

Damn, totally unaware that show was in Oz. Would have loved to go!


----------



## DU99 (19/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4maoo4A3x4 

*Have a Creative 2.1 speaker system connected to the PC*

*also *

ENIGMA " Mea Culpa" (platinum version)


----------



## madpierre06 (22/12/16)

"Don't applaud 'em because they have disabilities and can sing, applaud because they did a bloody brilliant job". Heard this said a few years back at a performance by Brotherhood of The Wordless, applies here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfAwXDWThlo


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/16)

Brilliant.


----------



## madpierre06 (22/12/16)

Yep!


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/16)

Currently kegging a dark ale, racking a cyser, bit of bottling, and of course plenty of cleaning. Ice-T, of course:

https://youtu.be/AvPpaejPQy8


----------



## spog (22/12/16)

Stouter said:


> My standard brewing song.
> 
> https://youtu.be/afO3IQX2Qnc


The clip won't open for me. Who are they ? Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/16)

And now on to this. Don't watch the video. Really. It's one of the most vapid depictions of atmospheric beauty I've ever seen. The atmospheric beauty of the song, however, at least does service to the cause:

https://youtu.be/FEexCpizIQE


----------



## Curly79 (14/1/17)

Clutch..... again. Can't get enough Clutch. http://youtu.be/8ROqdZWwQp8


----------



## timmi9191 (20/1/17)

Metallica Live in Seattle 1989

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F156LyxoLUU&t=715s


----------



## Bridges (20/1/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0wRjNOtT9Q


----------



## manticle (20/1/17)

My newly blind cat purring while I stroke his chin.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/1/17)

Love that song too bud.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/1/17)

Trump's in power for only a few hours and they're already speaking Russian in Holmes Beach, Florida :lol:

Edit: now that the Russian spam is gone, this post probably seems a bit odd [emoji57]


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

Spam gone


----------



## manticle (22/1/17)

Sixfthick : 40 cents

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DBGI0udid80


----------



## yankinoz (24/1/17)

Bach: a fugue to go with a pilsner, chorale with helles, oratorio with dunkel.


----------



## Zorco (24/1/17)

manticle said:


> My newly blind cat purring while I stroke his chin.


Shit mate, sorry to hear that. How's it getting on a few days later?


----------



## manticle (24/1/17)

Sad to watch him go through it but the underlying cause is being treated (primary hypertension), he's otherwise very healthy for a cat his age (13) and they are amazingly adaptable.

I'm just a lot nicer to him now when he begs me for chicken every second I'm in the kitchen.


----------



## welly2 (30/1/17)

Wolf People - Not Me Sir

Bit of (modern) psychedelia. 

https://youtu.be/mwIahbF7kj4


----------



## manticle (31/1/17)

spog said:


> The clip won't open for me. Who are they ? Cheers.


Bit late spog but it was the Pogues


----------



## Mardoo (31/1/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xi4O4RvlnQ&index=7&list=PL99B87747F37FFFC7


----------



## sp0rk (31/1/17)

Lots of Thy Art Is Murder
CJ Is back!


----------



## GibboQLD (31/1/17)

Tend to stick to non-verbal stuff while I'm studying, so lately it's been a bit of a mixed bag -- Aphex Twin / Venetian Snares / Glitch Mob in the morning/day and Philip Glass / Olafur Arnalds to wind down at night...


----------



## manticle (31/1/17)

Venetian Snares?
I'm trying to get rid of a bunch of breakcore vinyl. Didn't think there was a market anywhere.

Interested?


----------



## Hpal (1/2/17)

Just the radio at 3.30am, and the sound of the washery humming in the background.


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHcjjxYbgNM


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/17)

Never knew Rod Stewart was ever that young.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86BmSaXZMHw


----------



## Dave70 (3/2/17)

One does not simply 'age gracefully' when you're best mates with Ronnie Wood.


----------



## Brewnicorn (3/2/17)

Last night. I was listening to The Boss. And hanging out with him.


----------



## GibboQLD (3/2/17)

manticle said:


> Venetian Snares?
> I'm trying to get rid of a bunch of breakcore vinyl. Didn't think there was a market anywhere.
> 
> Interested?


While I've always been keen to have/start a vinyl collection, I've never had the equipment/funds/space/time to think about it seriously -- thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Weizguy (4/2/17)

Been listening to Ween's first album lately : "". Lots of sources of discontent. An ideal break-up album, IMO.
Also have been getting into some King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard recently. Have been spending too much on their vinyl and new (to me) second-hand Richter speakers.
Some , too.
Shared some Dead Kennedys with a woman at work after she noted the DK patch on my Santa hat and ask what it was about.
Seth out


----------



## yum beer (5/2/17)

The Stones latest blues release.....

it takes masters to do blues properly.
\
Bloody good album.


----------



## manticle (5/2/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Been listening to Ween's first album lately : "". Lots of sources of discontent. An ideal break-up album, IMO.
> Also have been getting into some King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard recently. Have been spending too much on their vinyl and new (to me) second-hand Richter speakers.
> Some , too.
> Shared some Dead Kennedys with a woman at work after she noted the DK patch on my Santa hat and ask what it was about.
> Seth out


Did you play her 'forward to death'?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/2/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWFxFg7-GU


----------



## madpierre06 (13/2/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxkNj5hcy5E


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6szT5NnwTY


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/2/17)

https://youtu.be/iMzysRahEXs


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeremy Irons & the Ratgang Malibus:
> Psychedelic blues rock with The Music/Buckley-esqe vocals, great tension & release.
> https://youtu.be/3OVtgpNoBnw
> https://youtu.be/U7WR32OFIfU



Man, this still.....

Meets my tension, let's me adhere to the moment and releases me away. First bottle of wine soothes, and then it is journey.

I never once enjoyed weed ----- As I get older, I'm coming to think that I'm comparatively stoned compared to the majority naturally. 

Bent2 just really isn't my thing. I live a rich life, that's for sure.


Cheers Liam. Love this music


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/2/17)

It's quality stuff mate, I'm still stoked about stumbling across these albums and listen to them regularly.


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/17)

Shifting house recently reveled some interesting discoveries jammed away in the bottom of long forgotten boxes. One of which was, arguably, my first introduction to heavy metal. 
I think after much pestering I received Dynasty for my tenth birthday, the oldies being more your Eagles and Air Supply, adult contemporary types a blood and fire spitting bassist didn't go over to well. 
About the last half decent album they made. Then they went disco, and I was out of there man. Probably cos I was still to young to get into nightclubs and do coke.
Whatever else, Kiss were consummate showman who could craft a catchy tune,no doubt about it. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA2aoSsDEnQ


----------



## eungaibitter1 (27/3/17)

https://youtu.be/UDMrUFELadA


----------



## GibboQLD (30/3/17)

Re-listening to a bunch of Eels albums I haven't listened to in a while...

https://youtu.be/uh6Qla-OQ-M


----------



## Zorco (1/4/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfQRpJ6ao9g


----------



## WarmerBeer (1/4/17)

New Mastodon album.






Killer riffs. Much groove.


----------



## Tony121 (1/4/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> New Mastodon album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought it yesterday, some great tracks on this one. Track10, wicked track


----------



## Busboy (2/4/17)

Zorco said:


> Man, this still.....
> 
> Meets my tension, let's me adhere to the moment and releases me away. First bottle of wine soothes, and then it is journey.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting me onto these guys. Takes me back to my youth when I was listening to Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin. This band reminds me of those bands and so many more. Great music! Yet, they're not copycats. Original music that lifts you up and calms you down. I just relax and let the music take me somewhere else.


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/17)

Man, just right 

https://youtu.be/5z7K-oUpYLs

https://youtu.be/cUZVffh3Fvg


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/17)

And this

https://youtu.be/DZo-nQc8gmo


----------



## Zorco (2/4/17)

Busboy said:


> Thanks for putting me onto these guys. Takes me back to my youth when I was listening to Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin. This band reminds me of those bands and so many more. Great music! Yet, they're not copycats. Original music that lifts you up and calms you down. I just relax and let the music take me somewhere else.


I watch for Liam's posts on this thread.

He has insight and I'm grateful when he shares


----------



## GibboQLD (3/4/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> New Mastodon album.


Absolute cracker, streamed it on Spotify when it was released on Friday and it was the best way to finish my week.


----------



## Mardoo (4/4/17)

Totally rocking me now. South Korean alt metal with traditional Korean instruments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB1k7CDVWVk


----------



## Curly79 (7/4/17)

https://youtu.be/Kdnki7XBzPE
Forgot how much I love this band until recently. Phil and Pepper, what more could you want.


----------



## manticle (7/4/17)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZS7eM_-jEA

Coil - unreleased themes for hellraiser.

For yob


----------



## manticle (10/4/17)

Wardruna: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA38ffX1AHo

Anyone into vikings should recognise this, anyone into norwegian black metal (which this link is NOT) should know Gaahl from Gorgoroth is a member.

I hate BM but I have some respect for Gaahl.

Album is beautiful anyway.


----------



## Dave70 (10/4/17)

I like Gaahl to. Especially his work in that docco on Norwegian black metal where he made those Nike & hoodie clad young American film makers trudge for hours on end in the through the bitterly freezing woods and snow up a even more bitterly freezing mountain in Espedal to show them his grandparents shed. They were so sad, cold and disconsolate by journeys end, you just had to laugh.

But I still prefer some drums with my atmospheric Gaahl. Go on, click on both at the same time, it works suprisingly well..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9snmCXwugg&t=231s


----------



## Zorco (14/4/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KnyL4IFcwo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Zorco (14/4/17)

http://mapofmetal.com/#/home


----------



## manticle (14/4/17)

Dave70 said:


> I like Gaahl to. Especially his work in that docco on Norwegian black metal where he made those Nike & hoodie clad young American film makers trudge for hours on end in the through the bitterly freezing woods and snow up a even more bitterly freezing mountain in Espedal to show them his grandparents shed. They were so sad, cold and disconsolate by journeys end, you just had to laugh.


And then sit there in contemptible silence when they asked what he considered stupid questions.


----------



## Zorco (14/4/17)

manticle said:


> And then sit there in contemptible silence when they asked what he considered stupid questions.


Link to this?


----------



## manticle (14/4/17)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=32iX5lbVDto

End of this.

Incidentally playing wardruna in the background


----------



## Zorco (14/4/17)

******* excellent. Bottle of penfolds nonetheless. That last 90 seconds - visceral. Deliberately straining the tendons of his core concept in the simultaneous revelling of his ego or anger.

A significant pleasure to watch.

There are few occasions where belief, perspective, introspection and desire fuse to unify and destroy equally and instantly.

Independent Thinking

&#092;,,/ . . &#092;,,/

Dave,Mant

Edit: NOONE SHOULD WATCH THIS PART WAY THROUGH.... START AT THE START!


----------



## Curly79 (14/4/17)

Oldie but a Goodie!https://youtu.be/lkFMJ4-ai1I


----------



## Mardoo (14/4/17)

I may be older than you, but I can't seem to access your link, so no telling 

https://youtu.be/j2zQKqgNAeE


----------



## Mardoo (14/4/17)

Ha, thought that looked like Primus. Guess we're the same age, even if we're not.


----------



## Curly79 (15/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Ha, thought that looked like Primus. Guess we're the same age, even if we're not.


Yeah mate. Primus, John the fisherman. Did you ever see them back in the states?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/4/17)

Oh please. I think we can all assume Mardoo is well experienced with Wynonna's Big Brown Beaver. **

Primus. '94 Big Day Out. Awesome! A day the beaver rocked. 
Back in the day when awesome meant something. 





** I might be a bit tipsy [emoji12]


----------



## Mardoo (16/4/17)

Saw them in '88 at a tiny club, '93 at Lollapalooza in Portland (where Alice in Chains refused to headline following Primus, so gave up the lead spot to Primus), and in an acoustic show with the Residents at MacWorld in '96, I think. All different shows, all excellent.

EDIT: Yep, January 9, 1996. Unsane show. Best mosh pit I've ever been in. All geeks, half women, off the hook.


----------



## manticle (16/4/17)

Saw them a couple of times in the early 90s.

Loved pork soda, frizzlefry & sailing the seas of cheese, not so keen on their remaining stuff.

Incredible musicians, great live gigs.


----------



## Mardoo (16/4/17)

I'm the same on the albums. Among the tightest live bands I've seen.


----------



## manticle (16/4/17)

What amazed me was how tight the musicians apart from Les were. Les was a great frontman and his bass playing was incredible but Larry and herb were both respectively, quiety and superbly proficient on guitar and drums.


----------



## Mardoo (16/4/17)

Fully agree.


----------



## manticle (16/4/17)

So on that note - hit refresh on my youth

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8

Featuring the voice of another favourite musician of mine.


----------



## manticle (16/4/17)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0oCPNMZuWwI"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0oCPNMZuWwI[/urdead Kennedys - MTV get aff the air


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/4/17)

Some blues rock that's semi-psychedelic. I might have posted their earlier efforts here, but this takes a more slow burning (and dare I whisper it, progressive) approach. Good tunes for chilling out with a beer:

http://stubb.bandcamp.com/track/burning-moon


----------



## Mardoo (11/5/17)

https://youtu.be/FbZuoAtiYfI


----------



## mongey (11/5/17)

manticle said:


> Saw them a couple of times in the early 90s.
> 
> Loved pork soda, frizzlefry & sailing the seas of cheese, not so keen on their remaining stuff.
> 
> Incredible musicians, great live gigs.


I'd add brown album to the list of good ones

not keen on anything after that 

saw them a few years ago play with the melvins as a festival sideshow. 

they were ok. seemed a little flat . Larry LaLonde who I think is a great player just seemed like he didn't want to be there 

luckily they played first , then the Melvins killed it


----------



## Dave70 (11/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> https://youtu.be/FbZuoAtiYfI


 Have you heard _4'33" _yet? I'll post a link below.


----------



## Zorco (12/5/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcTnFjyTks

"Keeps Holding This World Together"

Feel it here on AHB...........In and AHB kinda way.


----------



## buckerooni (13/5/17)

thanks spotify discovery weekly for these gems:

progressive electro - remind me of Holy **** :
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz1jEsPWTUE[/media]

meandering psych rock'n'roll :
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_5Qypu2DkM[/media]


----------



## stuartf (13/5/17)

Right now i am listening (& watching) Eurovision


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/17)

I am getting lost in this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KgPweF3-DY


----------



## Stouter (17/5/17)

https://youtu.be/U_t2gE1EsKU


----------



## Dave70 (18/5/17)

Kyuss we like a gateway drug to heavier riffing for me.
And drugs. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-x6qqNy0mo


----------



## Mardoo (18/5/17)

That is just one sweet album!


----------



## WarmerBeer (18/5/17)

Non-metallic, but I'm really digging this guy at the moment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npcGql9Ir6Y


----------



## mongey (19/5/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> Non-metallic, but I'm really digging this guy at the moment.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npcGql9Ir6Y


yeah its a good album . his vocal def has a clarity lacking on other albums . I'd put it up there with labor days which is my otehr aesop rock fave ..

one my fave tracks of his 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW6_4LNZPDo

just because the opening vocal line still gives me chills after 25 years 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14r7y6rM6zA


----------



## Curly79 (2/6/17)

Baroness. Only discovered them 6 months ago. So good.https://youtu.be/4V0N1x675FQ


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/17)

Elder - Reflections of a Floating World

Bluesy/stoner/rock/prog - but all of these labels detract from what this band achieves. They have an ability to make the intricate seem simple, the challenging seem obvious. It's a toe tapping journey for fans of riffs and unpretentious musicianship:

https://beholdtheelder.bandcamp.com


----------



## Curly79 (2/6/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Elder - Reflections of a Floating World
> 
> Bluesy/stoner/rock/prog - but all of these labels detract from what this band achieves. They have an ability to make the intricate seem simple, the challenging seem obvious. It's a toe tapping journey for fans of riffs and unpretentious musicianship:
> 
> https://beholdtheelder.bandcamp.com


Listening now Liam. Bloody impressive. Couldn't have summed it up any better. Technical as all **** yet smooth as a baby's bum.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/17)

The previous 2 albums are excellent too. Less virtuosic as you go back but still has real depth and skill


----------



## panspermian (4/6/17)

Steve Kilbey and Martin Kennedy

Atmospheric type stuff


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/6/17)

Golden Void. It's psych electric blues rock that delves deep into ambient slow burning passages that take you on a bit of a journey. Fronted by the dude from Earthless, to give you some indication of the pedigree of guitar work. 

https://goldenvoidtj.bandcamp.com/


----------



## goomboogo (17/6/17)

Liam, you continue to deliver. Thank you.


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/17)

Nice.
I think thats kind of what Wolfmother may have sounded like if they didn't sound so much like a Led Zep / Sabbath tribute band.


----------



## tugger (4/7/17)

Some more Aussie hip hop.


----------



## tugger (4/7/17)




----------



## Benn (4/7/17)

At the moment; Pink Floyd, Joe Rogan Podcasts & 'Cosmos' by Carl Sagan. 
...I spend a lot of time on the road :/


----------



## knot_gillty (8/7/17)

Benn said:


> At the moment; Pink Floyd, Joe Rogan Podcasts & 'Cosmos' by Carl Sagan.
> ...I spend a lot of time on the road :/



Love listening to the Joe Rogan Experience!! I only download the ones that interest me though, mainly with the hunters on there. Cam Hanes, Shane Dorian (surfer and hunter, love both...), Jim Shocky etc. Funny as all hell Rogan is, the way he does most podcasts. Wheeler Walker Jr is a funny motherfucker too. I got both albums after hearing him on here..


----------



## yurgy (8/7/17)




----------



## ein stein (8/7/17)

boy that guy sure does like electric motors. ^^


----------



## yurgy (8/7/17)

Stouter said:


>



cheers


----------



## yurgy (8/7/17)

ein stein said:


> boy that guy sure does like electric motors. ^^


I remember watching that on rage when i was nine.


----------



## yurgy (8/7/17)




----------



## ein stein (8/7/17)




----------



## TidalPete (8/7/17)

Duane Eddy.

https://archive.org/details/DUANEEDDY/DUANE+EDDY+100000000+worth+of+twang+vol+1.mp3


----------



## Curly79 (14/7/17)

Heavy Devvy. Good night for a bit of Strapping.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/7/17)

Vinnie Moore now, Joe Blunt before that, and all good assortments of such on Pandora. 
I think I started with the search keyword Joe Satriani to see what I haven't got and it just broadens and evolves.


----------



## Lethaldog (14/7/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Vinnie Moore now, Joe Blunt before that, and all good assortments of such on Pandora.
> I think I started with the search keyword Joe Satriani to see what I haven't got and it just broadens and evolves.



Apparently they are scrapping pandora at the end of the month or so I hear!


----------



## goomboogo (14/7/17)

A few weeks back, this got a run all over the place for unfortunate reasons. Tonight, I'm giving it a run because I'm feeling it rather keenly.


----------



## Garagebrew (15/7/17)

Cant beat Soundgarden. Great driving music.


----------



## Tony121 (15/7/17)

One of my all time favourite albums


----------



## manticle (15/7/17)

Some amazing Eastern European rap/hip hop.

Heard of this years ago but recently introduced it to some new people.

Yee, c'mon


----------



## manticle (16/7/17)

German instrumental stoner/doom/sludge

Weedruid:


----------



## Dave70 (19/7/17)

^That lady is saying 'come, suckle at my doomy teet'.

Anyway.


----------



## Stouter (19/7/17)

Looks a bit mystical perky, sounds very much like a long hard root after a few bucket bongs.
Alledgedly...


----------



## manticle (19/7/17)

Dave70 said:


> ^That lady is saying 'come, suckle at my doomy teet'.
> 
> Anyway.




Thankyou Alex for your words of wisdom.

Nothing about pokemon GO though.


----------



## knot_gillty (20/7/17)

Just finished all episodes of the Meadmakr (correct spelling...) podcast. Been listening to that on the way to and from work, whilst brewing my Mead, in the shower etc. Not brewing my Mead in the shower..


----------



## LorriSanga (21/7/17)

It's breakfast, time for some Aussie blackness.......


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

Due to ankle biters up at some ungodly hour, this is what I'm currently listening to...
Oh well, I get to look at Emma Wiggle

Ready, Steady, Wiggle! https://g.co/kgs/mF8ECE


----------



## Mardoo (21/7/17)

Emma was the best decision they ever made. It's like Hi-5. In the kids corner at work, any time we put on the Hi-5 DVD's all the fathers would go watch too, even after their kids had wandered off.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/7/17)

Lethaldog said:


> Apparently they are scrapping pandora at the end of the month or so I hear!



Yeah that sucks.
Listening on it now.
So what's the next option? (Music Archive streaming for free etc).
I know i can look it out but (lazy) what is the general go to music streaming archive to replace say Pandora?


----------



## BrockHops (21/7/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yeah that sucks.
> Listening on it now.
> So what's the next option? (Music Archive streaming for free etc).
> I know i can look it out but (lazy) what is the general go to music streaming archive to replace say Pandora?


I like Spotify, a few ads, I've been on the free version for ages, good service


----------



## Lethaldog (23/7/17)

METALLICA!


----------



## manticle (27/7/17)

Matt Elliot: drinking songs


----------



## scooterism (31/7/17)

Trans-Am


----------



## Benn (31/7/17)

'Airborne'


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/17)

Hyundai ad, "holy diver" from Dio on TV at the moment. 



Seemed a bit familiar so I YouTubed it.
How could I have lived through the 80s and never even heard of Dio.... WTF 

anyway catching up on my youth (wherever Jason is now dear lad).


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> Hyundai ad, "holy diver" from Dio on TV at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Proves to me that Ronnie indeed went to hell.

SATAN: (sniggering behind his hand) 

DIO: What the **** are you laughing at?

SATAN: I had my people in advertising pay tribute to your legacy.

DIO: Cool, let me see,

SATAN: (passes his Satanic tablet to Dio, laughs like Vincent Price) - press play...

DIO: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zorco (5/8/17)

FFS. Satan is as much of a stupid shit drift as any other magnus creatis.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/8/17)

Opeth


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/17)

@Yob


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/8/17)




----------



## Mardoo (6/8/17)

Man, life without Stevie. I was going to go see him in New Mexico and said, "Well, money is tight. Next time." He was dead a couple months later. Lesson learned.


----------



## Mardoo (6/8/17)

Still this brings me long periods of contemplation and recompense. Stevie starts playing and I stare off into space and it's 10 minutes later, and the music finished 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Garagebrew (6/8/17)

This music helps my beer to grow big and strong, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Bridges (6/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> Man, life without Stevie. I was going to go see him in New Mexico and said, "Well, money is tight. Next time." He was dead a couple months later. Lesson learned.


Gave away my ticket to see Jeff Buckley feb '96. I had tonsillitis. "Just buy me a ticket next time he tours" was supposed to be the square up...


----------



## Mardoo (6/8/17)

Argh!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/8/17)

Zorco said:


> FFS. Satan is as much of a stupid shit drift as any other magnus creatis.



While waiting to die my biggest wish was there was something beyond death, and Carl Sagan would pick me up in his spaceship and show me how Stonehenge and the pyramids were built.


----------



## Curly79 (12/8/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Elder - Reflections of a Floating World
> 
> Bluesy/stoner/rock/prog - but all of these labels detract from what this band achieves. They have an ability to make the intricate seem simple, the challenging seem obvious. It's a toe tapping journey for fans of riffs and unpretentious musicianship:
> 
> https://beholdtheelder.bandcamp.com



Loving this band Liam. Thanks for putting me on to them. Perfect for a home brew by the fire. Have they ever toured in Aus?


----------



## Garagebrew (12/8/17)

Just gave them a listen too, I'm liking the song 'Blind' from the same album.
Always good to find new music.


----------



## Curly79 (12/8/17)

https://open.spotify.com/album/2s8DlOAUTbwPW5L9vys6xE
[emoji6]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/8/17)

Curly79 said:


> Loving this band Liam. Thanks for putting me on to them. Perfect for a home brew by the fire. Have they ever toured in Aus?


As much as I try, I can't tire of this band haha. Theyre so good. They toured here a couple of years ago with Earthless. I missed the actual gig (& earthless ) but got to see Elder the next day at an in-store at Tyms Guitars. They were ******* incredible, rhythm section so tight, and the singer/guitarist made what he was playing look so natural & easy. Hopefully they come back.


----------



## mongey (14/8/17)

rediscovering 2 old albums off my phone recently. both getting heavy play 

A perfect circle -Thirteenth step 
the Tea Party- edges of twilight 

both great albums . thirteenth step is Maynard's best vocal work out of everything he's done IMHO


----------



## buckerooni (15/8/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> As much as I try, I can't tire of this band haha. Theyre so good. They toured here a couple of years ago with Earthless. I missed the actual gig (& earthless ) but got to see Elder the next day at an in-store at Tyms Guitars. They were ******* incredible, rhythm section so tight, and the singer/guitarist made what he was playing look so natural & easy. Hopefully they come back.



crazy! I logged in to post about this band, also came up in my spotify, goddamn! Bass playing is epic, Dozer had a similar growling basslines...


----------



## BrockHops (17/8/17)

https://open.spotify.com/track/3pdHJCTk85ls2SGGXIJ7XH


----------



## BrockHops (17/8/17)

Nothing like a bit of NOFX, Rancid and any other punk, while planning the next brew...


----------



## BrockHops (17/8/17)




----------



## ein stein (19/8/17)




----------



## evoo4u (19/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yeah that sucks.
> Listening on it now.
> So what's the next option? (Music Archive streaming for free etc).
> I know i can look it out but (lazy) what is the general go to music streaming archive to replace say Pandora?



I've been recording onto my mp3 player using www.radiosure.com which is very searchable, and while a lot of the stations have ads/public service announcements, there are some which are ad-free.

Meanwhile, this afternoon?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/8/17)

Playing my media player archive of Porcupine Tree. Because I haven't in quite a while.
Well at least until I get sick of it. It says there is 15 hours worth that cant be right?, 
then again, 17 albums so maybe.


----------



## ein stein (19/8/17)

sure he couldnt stare in a straight line but he played the classics before they were classics


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/8/17)




----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/8/17)




----------



## Tony121 (20/8/17)

Couple of classic albums today





Edit - OK, so albums didn't come out but dare say you get the idea.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/8/17)

They've got a few really good songs and this one's up there.


----------



## Mardoo (20/8/17)

Yes.


----------



## scomet (2/9/17)

Hi Guys

Dig the Blues? check this out; BBC Proms 2017 Charles Mingus Revisited mp4

link at FileFactory

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bql...7.Charles.Mingus.Revisited.HDTV.x264-JIVE.mp4

Or if you have a VPN get it direct from the BBC

Concert based around his album ‘Blues and Roots’ - Brilliant Gig imho

Caution* googling bbc can turn up some unexpected results haha….


----------



## goomboogo (10/9/17)

A confluence of events means I am really feeling this tonight.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/17)

Mardoo said:


> Yes.




Now I remember..


----------



## Bridges (15/9/17)

Jeff Tweedy from Wilco.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/9/17)

This very version of BB Kings "Guess Who" up loud, (Mine is better quality than youtube etc) 
best thing on a fri night after a hard week. An all time favorite
Absolutely love that solo starting at 2:10. Trumpet whatever the fark it is. YMMV


----------



## nosco (15/9/17)




----------



## Dr_Rocks (15/9/17)




----------



## Dr_Rocks (15/9/17)

or this...


----------



## ein stein (24/9/17)

Hey OG, could you tell how to find some good weed
I need it homie oh so fast
That last bag was the best weed I've ever had.


----------



## ein stein (24/9/17)




----------



## buckerooni (26/9/17)

really digging these blokes getting quite krauty


----------



## Hambone (30/9/17)

Midnight Oil. Always.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/10/17)

Good to see a local blues band, from Mount Evelyn I believe.


----------



## Bridges (1/10/17)

Nice Weal. Plenty of good local blues bands around. I rate these guys highly.


----------



## find_another_slave (1/10/17)

Keep coming back to this...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/10/17)

Bridges said:


> Nice Weal. Plenty of good local blues bands around. I rate these guys highly.



Yes good, but the Teskey Bros are the best I have heard yet, dead ringer for Otis Redding though they write their own songs the album gets a bit boring, but good potential there. Close your eyes and it could be Otis singing, that's who I thought it was when I heard that track.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (6/10/17)

Loud!


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/17)

I borrowed the Urban Bohemia CD off my sister an took six years to return it. I actually saw the singer waiting to cross the street while on holiday in Hobart once and yelled 'dude!!' from the car, cos couldn't remember his wanky hyphenated name. He looked, so I guess it was him. Thats my Dandy Warhol's story. 
(NSFW) - if pixelated nudity offends.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/17)

This is probably the best sounding backing track


----------



## Dave70 (18/10/17)

The kids think its hilarity when I stream this at full noise through the Hiluxes stereo and make exaggerated driver input gestures. 
No to much fellow motorists.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/17)

I do like a good 6

.....if you listen hard you can here them steel timings gears play a tune


----------



## koshari (21/10/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Good to see a local blues band, from Mount Evelyn I believe.



Saw the teskey bros with busby marou at the corner a few months ago. I kust say they very well.


----------



## droid (21/10/17)

there's something about a certain genre of Japanese quirky movies I like and Donny Benet seems to do the same thing but in music terms - must be some kind of 80's thing, thanks Donny for signing my konichiwa T-shirt!


sophisticated lover


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/10/17)

No one beats Barry Morgan


----------



## droid (21/10/17)

^that's awesome!


----------



## manticle (21/10/17)




----------



## droid (21/10/17)

^that's dark mants -complex, moody - I'm picturing you drawing pictures of lives past...while listening to this

so the Ms tells me oh I love Barry Morgan, he's fantastic but if you want the original ...


----------



## Zorco (3/11/17)

TR Comfort Music


----------



## manticle (3/11/17)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/11/17)

Apart from the amazing photography Hans Zimmer produces an amazing score.


----------



## manticle (22/11/17)




----------



## droid (2/12/17)

came across this the other night during some 80's music education for my 9 and 7 year old

excepting the below freeze-frame she looks even better now - wow!


----------



## droid (2/12/17)

couple more


----------



## nosco (3/12/17)

Bridges said:


> Nice Weal. Plenty of good local blues bands around. I rate these guys highly.



What happened to the old band? Or is that just a jam? I have one or 2 cd's of these guys. I can "play" a bit of blues harp but when you realise how hard it is to play well then you can appreciate how good Ian Collard and the like are.


----------



## madpierre06 (12/12/17)

The things you see....love the ranga mullet.


----------



## Dave70 (12/12/17)

Its a winning formula..


----------



## Grott (12/12/17)

Really worth watching


----------



## droid (18/12/17)

no way ^ i just goodled this and hadn't seen ur post!


----------



## Zorco (20/12/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Jeremy Irons & the Ratgang Malibus:
> Psychedelic blues rock with The Music/Buckley-esqe vocals, great tension & release.




This,
Drinking Number 15, Cheers Ben. Cheers all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/12/17)

Rival Sons - Hollow Bones

I stumbled across this band recently, it's bluesy rock with a bit of psych and soul thrown in. The singer is quite good.

https://rival-sons.bandcamp.com/album/hollow-bones


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/17)




----------



## Ronwales (24/12/17)

Watched these guys last month , still sounding perfect [emoji4]


----------



## manticle (24/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


>



Nice. We'll dig that record out tomorrow. Play it every year.


----------



## DU99 (24/12/17)

mines a clip that was put on to the site to that i *admin on*


----------



## DU99 (24/12/17)

Enjoy


----------



## Ronwales (25/12/17)

Hiphops


----------



## Ronwales (25/12/17)

Ronwales said:


> Hiphops


Hiphop hooray I meant , lol merry Xmas to all


----------



## Grott (25/12/17)

sorry stuffed up


----------



## Grott (25/12/17)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/12/17)




----------



## CJW (31/12/17)




----------



## ein stein (31/12/17)

Wife doesn't let me see molly or lucy any more but we get together with Ally or Mary occasionally for a menage tois every now and then.


----------



## Judanero (31/12/17)

ein stein said:


> Wife doesn't let me see molly or lucy any more but we get together with Ally or Mary occasionally for a menage tois every now and then.




Doesn't let you play the clip, that track is fire though- most of Doom's stuff is tbh... clever on the mic and definitely under appreciated.


----------



## Ronwales (31/12/17)

Judanero said:


> Doesn't let you play the clip, that track is fire though- most of Doom's stuff is tbh... clever on the mic and definitely under appreciated.


Which mf doom track is this?


----------



## Judanero (31/12/17)

Ronwales said:


> Which mf doom track is this?


"My favourite ladies"


----------



## Judanero (31/12/17)

Had a mate show me some of this guys stuff while putting his new system through its paces (Record player, pre- amp, and speakers were all late 60's manufactured but one owner, complete audiophile, immaculately maintained) and definitely one of the more surprising cases of judging a musician by their sound before you know what they look like.


----------



## Ronwales (31/12/17)

Judanero said:


> "My favourite ladies"


I've been listening to hiphop for over 20years everyone from run dmc to atmosphere and believe it or not only started listening to mf doom in the last 12 months. Mainly been listening to the madvillian album and his old group kmd. Both classic albums


----------



## Ronwales (1/1/18)

Judanero said:


> Had a mate show me some of this guys stuff while putting his new system through its paces (Record player, pre- amp, and speakers were all late 60's manufactured but one owner, complete audiophile, immaculately maintained) and definitely one of the more surprising cases of judging a musician by their sound before you know what they look like.



Dudes got soul


----------



## ein stein (1/1/18)

Damn, Sorry about the dead link. any way Doom definitely has the story telling and word play skills thats lacking in most of todays commercial hip hop scene.That track was off High Times - (THC) The Hip Hop Collection ca. 2002. Happy New years all!


----------



## Ronwales (1/1/18)

ein stein said:


> Damn, Sorry about the dead link. any way Doom definitely has the story telling and word play skills thats lacking in most of todays commercial hip hop scene.That track was off High Times - (THC) The Hip Hop Collection ca. 2002. Happy New years all!


That was a classic album , I picked that up from cash converters years ago. It had afu- ra on it if I remember corectly


----------



## ein stein (13/1/18)

I have a feeling this film clip was made in Melbourne..


----------



## manticle (13/1/18)

Did Peter Dutton direct it?


----------



## Judanero (13/1/18)

I know a "night on disco mountain" sample when I hear it.


----------



## Zorco (14/1/18)

best song ever


----------



## Zorco (14/1/18)

i absolutely get goosey pimples with this song.....


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

Watch "The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men" on YouTube


----------



## Dave70 (19/1/18)




----------



## timmi9191 (19/1/18)




----------



## timmi9191 (19/1/18)




----------



## Judanero (20/1/18)

I would kill (metaphorically) for a night where Tarantino was DJ and put on his favourite jams


----------



## Judanero (20/1/18)

Another Tarantino gem (Bowie, music by Moroder, Cat people being a strangely ok movie)


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/18)

Poignant....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/1/18)

I'm sure that's somewhere in my archive. (scrambles for a quality audio track better than youtube mince).


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/18)

And also......



Whilst I love the music, the message from Bradsbrew is hidden in the lyrics......:

A modern day warrior
Mean, mean stride
Today's Tom Sawyer
Mean, mean pride

Though his mind is not for rent
Don't put him down as arrogant
He reserves the quiet defense
Riding out the day's events
The river

What you say about his company
Is what you say about society
Catch the mist, catch the myth
Catch the mystery, catch the drift

The world is, the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his skies are wide

Today's Tom Sawyer
He gets by on you
And the space he invades
He gets by on you

No, his mind is not for rent
To any God or government
Always hopeful yet discontent
He knows changes aren't permanent
But change is

What you say about his company
Is what you say about society
Catch the witness, catch the wit
Catch the spirit, catch the spit

The world is, the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his eyes are wide

Exit the warrior
Today's Tom Sawyer
He gets by on you
And the energy you trade
He gets right on to the friction of the day

PS. **** "Admin"


----------



## manticle (26/1/18)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/18)

Very funky BDD.
Love blues music especially this version of St James Infirmary Van Morrison.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/18)

Whatever Joe Cocker covered he owned, miss Joe


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Very funky BDD.
> Love blues music especially this version of St James Infirmary Van Morrison.




Going to Blues Fest at Byron this coming Easter. Haven't been before, really looking forward to it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/1/18)

Taking the dog?


----------



## Dave70 (27/1/18)

manticle said:


>




That music made me want to grow a **** and kick myself innit.


----------



## droid (27/1/18)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Taking the dog?



Just my wife and I. No dogs allowed. 

No booze or glass allowed to be taken in either. Apparently they do vehicle searches upon entry, but caravans have plenty of nooks and crannies and with a bit home-brewer innovative cunning, I hope to be able to slip a few in under their noses.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> That music made me want to grow a **** and kick myself innit.



It's 'music' that makes me want to cut my ears off.


----------



## Ronwales (28/1/18)

Some funk for your Sunday morning !


----------



## Dave70 (29/1/18)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It's 'music' that makes me want to cut my ears off.



Well, get on with it then. What are ya? Some kind of fucken homma-sexual?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/1/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/2/18)




----------



## SmallFry (1/2/18)

Who says Karaoke is boring


----------



## DU99 (1/2/18)




----------



## Dave70 (5/2/18)

My favorite part is when the people clap.


----------



## DU99 (5/2/18)

must have a fly problem


----------



## petesbrew (8/2/18)

Thought I'd share this here if any Sydney AHB'ers wanna see some local bands (including one with brewers!)
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/radfest-bald-faced-stag.97772/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/18)

I know the drummer is Gene Krupa and the orchestra Benny Goodman, the dancers are Red Adair & Ginger Rodgers, Red Adair later became famous for putting out oil fires.


----------



## philrob (20/2/18)

Red Adair was Freddie's illegitimate brother as far as I know?
Love Benny Goodman's music. If you can, listen to his Carnegie Hall concert. I have it all on CD.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/2/18)

Here is Red Adair with Ginger again, this is why I have come to appreciate swing music by listening to the Electro Swing music and the modern swing bands like Cherry Poppin Daddies and Big Bad Voodo Daddy.


----------



## labels (22/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Here is Red Adair with Ginger again, this is why I have come to appreciate swing music by listening to the Electro Swing music and the modern swing bands like Cherry Poppin Daddies and Big Bad Voodo Daddy.



Love Electroswing, Parov Stellar, Caravan Palace, Grant Lazlo and etc.. Great music genre, great slice of the massively diverse electro/dance genres that I listen to


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/18)




----------



## DU99 (2/3/18)




----------



## labels (2/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I know the drummer is Gene Krupa and the orchestra Benny Goodman, the dancers are Red Adair & Ginger Rodgers, Red Adair later became famous for putting out oil fires.




Not Fred Astaire? I swear that is Fred Astaire


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/18)

labels said:


> Not Fred Astaire? I swear that is Fred Astaire


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/18)

So you think you can dance, John Travolta.


----------



## YAPN (5/3/18)

Reminds me of Uncle Ho from 10yrs ago



And another outfit called Waiting For Guiness


----------



## Ronwales (5/3/18)




----------



## DU99 (11/3/18)




----------



## mongey (13/3/18)

Ronwales said:


>



hadn't heard that track before

their debut album , 21 and over, is still on the list of 90's hip hop that I still listen to from time to time


----------



## mongey (13/3/18)

Judanero said:


> Had a mate show me some of this guys stuff while putting his new system through its paces (Record player, pre- amp, and speakers were all late 60's manufactured but one owner, complete audiophile, immaculately maintained) and definitely one of the more surprising cases of judging a musician by their sound before you know what they look like.




his first album is great .I didn't know who he was and a mate took me to see him at the basement just when that came out .he was awesome and I was hooked


----------



## mongey (13/3/18)

Judanero said:


> Doesn't let you play the clip, that track is fire though- most of Doom's stuff is tbh... clever on the mic and definitely under appreciated.



I don't have heaps, I think 4 or 5, mf dooms albums but I feel like every album has 4 or 5 killer tracks, a bunch of ok ones, and too many skits 


personally the Viktor Vaughn ,Vaudeville Villan album is prob my fav


----------



## mongey (13/3/18)

greatest hip hop album ever made . no question


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (16/3/18)

What is it with metal abd home brew? The duo goes hand in hand


----------



## DU99 (16/3/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/3/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)




----------



## petesbrew (19/3/18)

Hey guys,
If anyone in Sydney is up for seeing some live bands this coming friday, I'm playing my first gig with The Dead Set. I'm nervous as hell, especially as it's been about 21 years between bands, but I'll be rockin my hardest, so come along for a beer and headbang and say hi!
It's $10 at the door, and bands start around 7pm.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## mongey (20/3/18)

petesbrew said:


> Hey guys,
> If anyone in Sydney is up for seeing some live bands this coming friday, I'm playing my first gig with The Dead Set. I'm nervous as hell, especially as it's been about 21 years between bands, but I'll be rockin my hardest, so come along for a beer and headbang and say hi!
> It's $10 at the door, and bands start around 7pm.
> Cheers
> ...


have fun with it man

I have played the stag 5 or 6 times over the years and its been a pretty mixed bag . its great when there a decent crowd in the room. but if not its a big empty space.

Just rock it and have a ball


----------



## malt and barley blues (20/3/18)




----------



## DU99 (24/3/18)




----------



## petesbrew (31/3/18)

mongey said:


> have fun with it man
> 
> I have played the stag 5 or 6 times over the years and its been a pretty mixed bag . its great when there a decent crowd in the room. but if not its a big empty space.
> 
> Just rock it and have a ball


Thanks Mongey.
It was a fun gig. Great bands. If anyone gets a chance, go check out Battlesnake. Epic triple guitar solo stuff.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/3/18)




----------



## DU99 (6/4/18)

It's beer o'clock and weekend is here


----------



## munta (6/4/18)

https://g.co/kgs/r7n1ot


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/4/18)

this post is specifically for Cosdog or whatever you go by these days.. Jeremy Irons and the Ratgang malibus have a new record:
https://smallstone.bandcamp.com/album/surge-ex-monumentis

for those playing at home, think psych-rock ie The Doors meets Jeff Buckley and The Music.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/4/18)




----------



## Schikitar (11/4/18)




----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/4/18)

Discovered this fellow while mashing my last pale ale.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDx5Nn1y_Y7rZkNqKrOAfF5qCVu0yhcwE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/18)

More like Moon shine music.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/4/18)

Love bluegrass, when I visited the US a few years back I listened to nothing else for 2 weeks, drove my wife and younger kids up the wall.

You Aussies might like this https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4A0876C4EBE07089


----------



## brewgasm (12/4/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/4/18)

brewgasm said:


>



Needs a Banjar to be authentic, and they have to come from the hills and holler's of the Appalachian mountains. Though here are some young guys from Finland, covering ACDC


----------



## mongey (13/4/18)

really digging this album the last few weeks .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/4/18)

Came across this, remarkably, this guy sounds just like Rod Stewart.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/18)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/4/18)

I've been absolutely hammering this band lately, they're a two piece that plays riffed-up hard hitting rock along the lines of Unsane, but the vibe and vocals are 100% crusty black metal.. in some way it could be like crust Cobalt
https://mantar.bandcamp.com/album/ode-to-the-flame


----------



## munta (4/5/18)

https://g.co/kgs/NNt17C


----------



## Scott-G (4/5/18)

A few years old now. Once the whistling gets in your head...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/5/18)




----------



## buckerooni (5/5/18)

new melbourne stoner DUNE EATER. Playing with **** The Fitzroy Doom Scene and Peeping Tom at the Bendigo next week, gonna be sick!


----------



## buckerooni (19/5/18)

a bit bronxy, a bit melvinsy, me likey.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/18)

Didn't know if I should have put this in funniest videos.


----------



## buckerooni (24/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Didn't know if I should have put this in funniest videos.



astonishing. cocaine's a hell of a drug!


----------



## tugger (22/8/18)




----------



## altone (22/8/18)

Yeah I listen to lots of different stuff - open your mind


----------



## tugger (22/8/18)




----------



## altone (22/8/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/8/18)

Keeping it in Australia, forget Tim Rogers Vika Bull is the star.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/8/18)

Can't promote this band enough, really world class and from Mount Evelyn.


----------



## altone (22/8/18)

Ok last post for today - gotta think about dinner - keeping it local too.


----------



## Ronwales (22/8/18)

tugger said:


>


One of perth's finest!


----------



## Ronwales (22/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Can't promote this band enough, really world class and from Mount Evelyn.


What a incredible voice, first time I've heard that band certainly won't be the last


----------



## Chods1 (23/8/18)

ozdevil said:


> demise rousos
> nana miscouri
> partridge family
> carpenters
> ...


HAHAHA


----------



## Chods1 (23/8/18)

What about The Band, Jimi for sure, and heaps of oldies. Rock rules.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/18)

Ronwales said:


> What a incredible voice, first time I've heard that band certainly won't be the last


I think the reason you like his voice Ron is the fact he mimics Otis Redding


----------



## Ronwales (23/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think the reason you like his voice Ron is the fact he mimics Otis Redding


I love Otis, not too many artist have that much soul anymore


----------



## Ronwales (24/8/18)

Ronwales said:


> I love Otis, not too many artist have that much soul anymore


Can't get enough of this singer this whole album reminds me of the Motown era


----------



## Chods1 (24/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think the reason you like his voice Ron is the fact he mimics Otis Redding



Yeah really good stuff.


----------



## Ronwales (25/8/18)

Chods1 said:


> Yeah really good stuff.


Good local music


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/8/18)

Sometimes I like a bit of classical.

The musics not bad either.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/8/18)

On a more serious blues note, I have posted these before but I think they are really good covers.


----------



## altone (25/8/18)

Even more serious blues


----------



## Ronwales (26/8/18)

altone said:


> Even more serious blues


----------



## altone (26/8/18)

@Ronwales lets get away from that American shizzle



UK Grime grandpa style


----------



## Ronwales (26/8/18)

altone said:


> @Ronwales lets get away from that American shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> UK Grime grandpa style


That's ******* hilarious lol!


----------



## altone (26/8/18)

Very different - warning has all the good disclaimers.


----------



## Holden4th (26/8/18)

Chopin, but not played by a hot female pianist.


----------



## Chods1 (26/8/18)

altone said:


> Very different - warning has all the good disclaimers.



Oh. OK!!!!!


----------



## Chods1 (26/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> On a more serious blues note, I have posted these before but I think they are really good covers.



Really good stuff.


----------



## Schikitar (27/8/18)

Am currently giving the new Alice in Chains album "Rainier Fog" a good run, going to need a brew day to digest it..


----------



## find_another_slave (27/8/18)

Schikitar said:


> Am currently giving the new Alice in Chains album "Rainier Fog" a good run, going to need a brew day to digest it..



Liking the bone shaking from "The One You Know" turned up to 11...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/8/18)

A couple from Playing For Change


----------



## DU99 (27/8/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/8/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/8/18)

Who mentioned Motown some great talent in that era, dancing was a bit crass.


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Who mentioned Motown some great talent in that era, dancing was a bit crass.


That was me , that was the first time I've ever heard the Manhattan's. Very smooth


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/8/18)

Ronwales said:


> That was me , that was the first time I've ever heard the Manhattan's. Very smooth


I hope the like wasn't for the dancing, so 70's I think quite a few bands and Barry White covered this.


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

Motown? ok here we go....


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I hope the like wasn't for the dancing, so 70's I think quite a few bands and Barry White covered this.


It was all part of the era I love it lol


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

altone said:


> Motown? ok here we go....


Classic


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

Ronwales said:


> Classic


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

Ronwales said:


>


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/8/18)

Ronwales said:


>



Ron you have just hit on the best soul singer of all time, shame about his demise.


----------



## scomet (28/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> dancing was a bit crass


NOoooo! Soul Train was So Coool


----------



## Ronwales (28/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Ron you have just hit on the best soul singer of all time, shame about his demise.


I actually read about his death today , sounds very suss


----------



## Ronwales (29/8/18)

Ronwales said:


> I actually read about his death today , sounds very suss


----------



## chthon (29/8/18)

Korn, the first seven albums, then a whole lot of jazz (but Miles is my favourite).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/9/18)




----------



## find_another_slave (1/9/18)




----------



## Ronwales (1/9/18)

find_another_slave said:


>


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/9/18)




----------



## altone (21/9/18)

edit: LOL didn't realize today was the album release day.


----------



## HaveFun (4/11/18)

when I brew I like to hear Celtic Vikings music with a nice mead hehe




cheers
Stefan


----------



## altone (4/11/18)

Very nice @HaveFun I'm more into this on brew days.


----------



## altone (4/11/18)

I've had a mood turn:


Metal and cuteness together OMG how can anyone not like that?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/11/18)




----------



## mongey (23/11/18)

altone said:


> I've had a mood turn:
> 
> 
> Metal and cuteness together OMG how can anyone not like that?




I despise baby metal. my brother in law ,who is a hard core death metal guy , loves them .I just don't get it


----------



## mongey (23/11/18)

been on a lamb of god kick in the gym the last few weeks .I don't own them all, there's heaps, but 

ashes of the wake , sacrament , palaces burn and resolution .have all had multiple plays .I like them all 

I am partial to resolution though. that opening is killer


----------



## ABG (23/11/18)

mongey said:


> I despise baby metal. my brother in law ,who is a hard core death metal guy , loves them .I just don't get it


 
Vive la difference, but I'm with you, not a fan.

Spinning some funky, in your face jazz from British musicians Sons of Kemet - Your Queen is a Reptile. Great way to pump things up for the weekend!


----------



## Frothy Boi (23/11/18)

A couple of long necks of coopers extra stout and The Sounds Of Jazz on this windy friday night.

edit: wrong remix


----------



## Ronwales (24/11/18)

Frothy Boi said:


> A couple of long necks of coopers extra stout and The Sounds Of Jazz on this windy friday night.
> 
> edit: wrong remix


----------



## Ronwales (24/11/18)

Ronwales said:


>


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/11/18)

When I looked at him I thought which Hendrix song is he going to perform, intro was Purple Haze, what happened after that?


----------



## BierMate (24/11/18)

Music depends on mood - but the recent jazz post struck a chord.


Swing - is the passing of good time
I drink to that


----------



## Ronwales (24/11/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When I looked at him I thought which Hendrix song is he going to perform, intro was Purple Haze, what happened after that?


I think a bit of mettalica and wu-tang clan it all mixed in pretty well I think


----------



## Tricky Dicky (25/11/18)

Ronwales said:


>



class


----------



## altone (25/11/18)

Still like Wishmaster better.


----------



## dago001 (25/11/18)

Don't come on AHB much anymore, but it's great to see this thread still going. 
Brewday tomorrow, and I'm listening to these blokes. One of the best live bands I have seen for a few years.


----------



## gunbrew (26/11/18)

This guy singing about how good his hamburger is.

https://youtu.be/rI8tr5B7v-c


----------



## scomet (26/11/18)

thinks I found our theme song, mine anyways….

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BK81sL7UPc


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/11/18)

Turn to the Irish for a good drinking song, though this one is one for the wake, good harmony but.


----------



## altone (5/12/18)

I'm in a 90's state of mind


----------



## Ronwales (16/12/18)




----------



## Ronwales (17/12/18)

Ronwales said:


>


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/18)




----------



## DU99 (24/12/18)




----------



## DU99 (26/12/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/12/18)




----------



## DunAthad (26/12/18)

Garage cleaning today, re-routing power extension cables for the fermentation fridge, etc, etc..... ABC Grandstand streaming the cricket:

https://www.abc.net.au/radio/grandstand/live/


----------



## DU99 (31/12/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/1/19)

Down loaded a movie recently signature tune was this, I have never heard of her before, and it is a bit Patsy Klinish but what a good voice, dead now sorry to say but I could imagine it belting out some blues.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/1/19)




----------



## DU99 (13/1/19)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/1/19)

I wonder if my mum when she sent me to piano lessons wanted me to be like Henri Herbert.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/1/19)




----------



## Ronwales (26/1/19)




----------



## Ronwales (26/1/19)




----------



## DU99 (26/1/19)

*with heat we have had*


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/1/19)

DU99 said:


> *with heat we have had*



They have made a come back I believe, must be in their 50's now.


----------



## DU99 (26/1/19)

*Touring here in australia*


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/1/19)

DU99 said:


> *Touring here in australia*




Getting a bit long in the tooth, whats the supporting act, The Bee Gee?


----------



## DU99 (2/2/19)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/19)

Some fit looking women there. DU


----------



## krz (2/2/19)

How about a german theme. \
This song is brilliant, from "Die Toten Hosen" <- translate "Dead Pants"

These blokes come from Duesseldorf, they are a legend band.


----------



## VicBadgery (3/2/19)




----------



## VicBadgery (3/2/19)




----------



## VicBadgery (3/2/19)




----------



## VicBadgery (3/2/19)




----------



## DU99 (3/2/19)




----------



## Reg Holt (3/2/19)

And another German theme.


----------



## DU99 (22/2/19)




----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes good, but the Teskey Bros are the best I have heard yet, dead ringer for Otis Redding though they write their own songs the album gets a bit boring, but good potential there. Close your eyes and it could be Otis singing, that's who I thought it was when I heard that track.



I would have to agree, I'm obviously way behind the times but the Teskey Bros are sensational


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I would have to agree, I'm obviously way behind the times but the Teskey Bros are sensational


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

My favourite band of all time luckily saw them 3 times in concert the one and only The Clash


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

Not sure if Uriah Heep made it to Oz in the 70's but a good band and hair to go with it!


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

DU99 said:


>



Never get sick of this.......


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

Don't hear this one that often but an absolute classic


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/2/19)




----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

John Mayer Trio - John is a great blues guitarist and a contrast to his middle of the road stuff that's normally aired.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

The Hendrix classic....


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Came across this, remarkably, this guy sounds just like Rod Stewart.



That's coz it is Rod


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

This may have been posted before but I couldn't find it, a good boozy blues track


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/2/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> That's coz it is Rod


Does sound like him, but there are some good mimickers, maybe Python Lee Jackson was one.
Teskey brothers are touring UK this year, could be the making of them, believe they will have a brass contingent on the tour which is definitely needed to get the message across. If I was a gambling man I would put money on them making the big time, fingers crossed, they deserve it.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Does sound like him, but there are some good mimickers, maybe Python Lee Jackson was one.
> Teskey brothers are touring UK this year, could be the making of them, believe they will have a brass contingent on the tour which is definitely needed to get the message across. If I was a gambling man I would put money on them making the big time, fingers crossed, they deserve it.


100% it's Rod no question, he was guest singer for that recording. Agree on the Teskey Bros, I think they are currently touring UK then the states then back to the UK. Will definitely seek them out in Melbourne.


----------



## Frothy Boi (23/2/19)

Music to drink boiler makers to:
Keepin on the jazz hop tip.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)




----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/2/19)




----------



## malt and barley blues (23/2/19)




----------



## altone (27/2/19)

> [media]74751"]




Sing along now ! "Prices are down" OK, to get that out of everyone's head here's a song you'll all know too.


----------



## krz (28/2/19)

Prepare to be amazed at these rednecks rendition of AC/DC's song.

Awesome


----------



## BuffRox (25/4/19)

I'm listening:
Chill out
Country
Jazz
Hip-hop
Old rock'n'roll
That's all


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/19)

Not quite as good as Van Morrison but good nonetheless.


----------



## DU99 (4/5/19)




----------



## krz (4/5/19)

DU99 said:


>



Yeah, I know that one, one of the best vids.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/5/19)




----------



## DU99 (11/5/19)




----------



## scomet (4/6/19)

RIP Roky

<iframe width="1245" height="934" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## awfulknauful (8/6/19)




----------



## Schikitar (9/6/19)

For the drummers and 90's (hard/metal) music lovers, check out Delta Empire on YouTube..
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyFEbj0vRX7ee40sP5AEQ_Q

One of many of my favs..


----------



## Ronwales (23/6/19)




----------



## TwoCrows (23/6/19)

I think that this type of music is what leads you guys to drink!!!


----------



## Rickidiculous (23/6/19)

This for the masses 

This for the drummers


----------



## buckerooni (24/6/19)

possibly tassie's best band at the moment and one of the best singles of 2018, great live band too


some other local fellas with some ripper shit, like this, which is epic!


----------



## Ronwales (21/7/19)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/8/19)

Really wish Gregory Porter would concentrate more on blues than jazz.


----------



## BadSeed (11/8/19)

This magnificent bastard. The greatest record ever made?
This is the Aussie first press on Wizard.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/8/19)




----------



## dougsbrew (17/8/19)

A


----------



## dougsbrew (17/8/19)

W


----------



## DU99 (7/9/19)

Has been released on vinyl


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/9/19)

I love the Isle of Man TT races but unfortunately (or fortunately) my balls never out grew my brain.
I don't know how John McGuinness manages to walk.


----------



## Schikitar (9/9/19)

I'm trying to get into Tool's new album but prefer rediscovering their classics like Opiate, Undertow and Ænima as they're now finally on Spotify..

Probably my pick off the new album so far..


----------



## petesbrew (10/9/19)

Loving the new Tool album. I class it as chillout music. It's stuff you can put on for a mundane task at work and just get things done.


----------



## Mark Ibbotson (11/9/19)

Loving the new Tool album as well. Pneuma and 7empest are standouts


----------



## Frothy Boi (13/9/19)

Rob Natrule s an OG member of Melbourne hip-hop crew Lyrical Commission presents this aussie hip hop classic from early 2000s, an era where aussie hip hop was moving from emulating and imitating american hip hop to embracing and even embellishing the aussie style and accent, this track is a well executed narrative into the dark of alcohol addiction.


----------



## scomet (15/9/19)

It's that time of year again ' The Proms ' If your a fan of Duke Ellington this rendition of his last work ' Sacred Music ' is a must see; Introduced by the silky voiced Cerys Mathews. I dont have a religious bone in my body but the last track Dance David Dance is just sublime!

Get it from the BBC with a VPN or your favourite cloud 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5qz...19.Ellingtons.Sacred.Music.WEB-DL.x264-OM.mp4

Cheers…


----------



## buckerooni (15/9/19)

this could be your new favorite polish stoner doom band, huge sound!


----------



## DU99 (16/11/19)




----------



## Neil Buttriss (16/11/19)

My Teen years were in the 70's, so Im grateful for the music of the time. Imaginations ran wild with a bit of assistance. But I love it modern Bands just can't capture it.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (16/11/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I love the Isle of Man TT races but unfortunately (or fortunately) my balls never out grew my brain.
> I don't know how John McGuinness manages to walk.



These dudes are crazy, skillful and would have balls the size of Bulls


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/19)

Neil Buttriss said:


> My Teen years were in the 70's, so Im grateful for the music of the time. Imaginations ran wild with a bit of assistance. But I love it modern Bands just can't capture it.



Whatever happened to Marty Balin.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (16/11/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Whatever happened to Marty Balin.


Not sure but this is the best introduction to a song I have heard


----------



## Neil Buttriss (16/11/19)

The most haunting tune out there. RESPECT


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/19)

Now your talking Marks song, as a passenger on one of the doomed flights of the 7/11 disaster


----------



## Tricky Dicky (17/11/19)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...8E191A067462D142968B8E191A0&FORM=VIRE&PC=XIBI
Nice little solo about 4mins in.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (17/11/19)

John Mayer Trio he's right up there with best Imo.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (17/11/19)

1min 48 secs in if you want to cut to a decent solo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/19)




----------



## Tricky Dicky (17/11/19)

Talented kids


----------



## LorriSanga (17/11/19)




----------



## Tricky Dicky (18/11/19)




----------



## Reg Holt (19/11/19)

Boz Scaggs, What can I say.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/11/19)

Love the pun.


----------



## Schikitar (23/11/19)

Discovered some stoner rock thanks to the playlist at my local..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/19)




----------



## DU99 (30/11/19)

story behind above video


----------



## DU99 (3/12/19)

*Mental As Anything founding member and songwriter Andrew "Greedy" Smith has died after suffering a heart attack in his car. He was aged 63.*


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/12/19)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/12/19)




----------



## scooterism (25/12/19)

My wife complaining..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/20)

Assimilation.


----------



## Ghostie (15/2/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Assimilation.





Hmmm.....I would really love to know how you posted this you tube clip here so i could as well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/20)

Ghostie said:


> Hmmm.....I would really love to know how you posted this you tube clip here so i could as well.


Just copy and paste.


----------



## Frothy Boi (16/2/20)

Ghostie said:


> Hmmm.....I would really love to know how you posted this you tube clip here so i could as well.












right click


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/2/20)

Frothy Boi said:


> View attachment 117556
> 
> 
> View attachment 117557
> ...



Why are my ears bleeding?


----------



## Frothy Boi (16/2/20)

didn't take enough horse tranquilisers?


----------



## Ghostie (17/2/20)

Frothy Boi said:


> View attachment 117556
> 
> 
> View attachment 117557
> ...


----------



## Ghostie (17/2/20)

Ghostie said:


>



Hey it worked. I accidently did 2 of them tho.....hehe


----------



## JDW81 (17/2/20)

Pulse - live album by pink Floyd from the 90s

the guitar solo in comfortably numb is epic.


----------



## Ghostie (21/2/20)

Ok......I want to start a new post about infections and the hottest temperature a keg can hold....but i forgot how to create a new post....can someone help me find how to create a new post ?


----------



## Frothy Boi (21/2/20)

@Ghostie sent you some instructions..

anyway while i'm here.
My fav karaoke jam from bloodhound gangs first and lesser known full album "use your fingers". 
no ghetto tech this time, i swear.


----------



## koshari (23/2/20)

Ghostie said:


> Hey it worked. I accidently did 2 of them tho.....hehe


BOT are great, loved em since i saw em live 
at deny ute muster about 4 years ago.


----------



## DU99 (21/3/20)




----------



## DU99 (4/6/20)




----------



## DU99 (5/6/20)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/6/20)




----------



## DU99 (30/8/20)




----------



## DU99 (30/8/20)




----------



## Ronwales (30/8/20)

Kid has the soul of a 60year old


----------



## Ronwales (30/8/20)




----------



## butisitart (30/8/20)

think new order, underworld and a bit of early pink floyd slide guitar in the instrumental.
japanese band, been around for 20 years, house, technofunk. very good muso's, and some world class video clips. after 20 years, pretty big catalogue of stuff
lyrics (which are in english) on this video were added by japanese interpretation. probably through google translate. not a good idea


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/8/20)




----------



## Vini2ton (31/8/20)

Statesboro Blues Allman Brothers Live.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/20)

Warren Haynes, I'd rather go blind.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/20)




----------



## razz (7/9/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Warren Haynes, I'd rather go blind.



I like that version, better than the first one I heard. A studio recording by Chicken Shack from the 1960's. Christine Perfect (McVie) the vocalist.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/20)

You know razz I listen to a lot of music, Joe Cocker can/could own any cover song he sang, and Warren Haynes is another. I posted earlier with Warren Haynes joining in on Playing for Change, All along the Watchtower.


----------



## razz (7/9/20)

Thanks WEAL. To be honest I haven't heard of him before, Haynes, not Cocker. I'll listen some more. Agree on Cocker, bloody legend! I vaguely recall in the 70's he was denied entry to Oz.
Edit. My mistake, he was chucked out for using weed!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/9/20)

razz said:


> Thanks WEAL. To be honest I haven't heard of him before, Haynes, not Cocker. I'll listen some more. Agree on Cocker, bloody legend! I vaguely recall in the 70's he was denied entry to Oz.
> Edit. My mistake, he was chucked out for using weed!


Warren Haynes was/is in the Allman Brothers band not sure if they are still active Vini2ton may know.


----------



## butisitart (8/9/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Warren Haynes was/is in the Allman Brothers band not sure if they are still active Vini2ton may know.


nope, finished up 2014. greg allman died of cancer, another topped himself. good band in the day


----------



## lock (9/9/20)

There is a great version of Neil Young's Cortez the Killer on the YouTube, by Dave Matthews Band featuring Warren Haynes on guitar. Super version, runs for 17+ minutes


----------



## DU99 (9/9/20)

Check the backing musio's in this


----------



## Feldon (9/9/20)

Check out this cover of Hotel California and tell me you had eyes only on the Fender.


----------



## Reg Holt (9/9/20)

Feldon said:


> Check out this cover of Hotel California and tell me you had eyes only on the Fender.



I'll see your Hotel California and raise you Stacys Mum. Rod Stewart can certainly pick'em.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/9/20)

Feldon said:


> Check out this cover of Hotel California and tell me you had eyes only on the Fender.



I can't even see a guitar!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/9/20)

Can't plug these guys enough, Otis Redding lives.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/9/20)

The seagull survived.








ACDC - Thunderstruck - ISLE MAN TT.mp4


ACDC - Thunderstruck - ISLE MAN TT.mp4




ok.ru


----------



## DU99 (21/9/20)




----------



## Feldon (22/9/20)

Not a muso playing, but a muso talking.

Over the years I’ve listened to many interviews with Don McLean. Mostly they result from of his tour management popping him up on some radio or TV chat show when he’s in town somewhere in order to spruik ticket sales. He gets asked the same old predictable questions and he gives the same old tired answers, and plays a bit of American Pie or Vincent just to remind people who he is, or was.

But this interview just put out by the Musicians Hall of Fame in Nashville is more the real deal. Its 40 minutes long and it takes about 20 minutes to get down into what makes this master lyricist tick. And there’s a Part 2 to come.

(If you are interested in the history of modern music the same YouTube channel has some other interviews that are worth a listen. I particularly like the background stories told by the un-credited musos that made up the so-called ‘Wrecking Crew’ in LA in the 1960s and 70s. )

*Don McLean: How He Wrote American Pie, Vincent and His Friendship with Pete Seeger. Part One*


----------



## petesbrew (23/9/20)

Hey guys,
My band Traumasaur has its first gig tomorrow night, Thursday 24th September, at Moshpit in Newtown.
We're up first at 8pm, followed by Kontrasto, Commodore Charlie, and Avalanche. It's gonna be a fun, loud night!
We've filled the house already, but there's a livestreaming link ($12) if you're keen to watch from home. The stream will be available for the following week too.

So pour yourself a pint of something you brewed that's way too potent for style, get online, get in the action and feel free to sledge us in the comments, as that's where the real fun lies!
Cheers!
Petesbrew









Avalanche /Commodore Charlie /Traumasaur /Kontrasto - Moshpit


THIS EVENT IS BOOKED OUT, NO MORE ROOM AT THE MOSHPIT. UNLIMITED TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR THE LIVE STREAM !!! ❗️❗️ LISTEN UP MI-HARDIES❗️❗️ @[1014489398652289:274:MoshPit] and ZENN present: "No Hat,...




www.facebook.com












ZENN - Avalanche // Commodore Charlie // Traumasaur // Kontrasto


❗️❗️ LISTEN UP MI-HARDIES❗️❗️MoshPit and ZENN present: “No Hat, No Play, No DJ’s Today”Times are tough people.. now more than ever, we are faced with some of the toughest decisions of their lives.. like deciding whether you choose to eat crunchy peanut butter, or smooth. (Smooth… everytime).Its...




zenn.net.au




ps... and here’s a couple of beers I brewed for our band. Cos every good band deserves a beer!


----------



## Ronwales (26/9/20)




----------



## Feldon (29/9/20)




----------



## Feldon (2/10/20)

And check out these two girls (^) harmonising with Mike Masse in a cover of Toto's 1982 classic _Africa_. Astounding vocals in this. Loud and live too. (only my opinion of course).



(Ten years ago Mike Masse recorded a cover of this same song he and another performed in a pizza restaurant. He uploaded on YouTube and has now reached 14 million views. A singer with range and power.)


----------



## Dilligaf (2/10/20)

Part of a Story album from Ayeron - the first one features amongst others Dee Snider from Twisted Sister 
Seconfd one has a few others

sort of operatic metal I guess


----------



## bongofury (3/10/20)

Last week I woke up with one in my head. Hadn’t heard it for about 20yrs. Great song and great underrated band, imo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/20)




----------



## koops23 (3/10/20)

jayse said:


> last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
> mind you i think i copped most the flack.
> no tangent i don't drive a valiant or where flannies.
> (what happened to our mate tangent anyway)
> ...


Check out Melbourne band El Colosso. I'd also recommend Lamassu, and Planet of the 8s if you're into crunchy riffs. If you like the REAL heavy stuff, there is also In Malice's Wake and Nothing. All Melbourne bands. All Killer.


----------



## koops23 (3/10/20)

Boots said:


> Currently on my playlist:
> 
> George
> Big Heavy Stuff
> ...


In Cauda Venenum is a MASTERPIECE.


----------



## DU99 (7/10/20)




----------



## Ronwales (10/10/20)




----------



## Ronwales (10/10/20)




----------



## Feldon (13/10/20)

Ronwales said:


>




What a good song and video. Even liked the graffiti.


----------



## Ronwales (14/10/20)

Feldon said:


> What a good song and video. Even liked the graffiti.


Yeah this kid is so talented, and a absolute beast on the guitar.


----------



## Feldon (18/10/20)

OK, one last post featuring the lovely, talented MonaLisa Twins. This is their cover of Pink Floyd's _Wish You Were Here_. 
Generations of people have emotionally invested in these great old classics. So if you are going to try and make a name for yourself by making a cover version you'd better not betray the integity of the original song. But you also have to put your imprint on it, or why would anybody bother listening to a cover instead the original. 
These girls show why its worth listening, and watching, great cover versions that are different yet faithful to the originals and beautifully played and sung.


----------



## Feldon (25/10/20)

RIP Mr Bojangles. Dance.

_I knew a man Bojangles and he danced for you
In worn out shoes
Silver hair, a ragged shirt and baggy pants
The old soft shoe
He jumped so high
He jumped so high
Then he'd lightly touched down
Mr Bojangles
Mr Bojangles
Mr Bojangles
Dance_

*Jerry Jeff Walker, Outlaw Country Architect and ‘Mr. Bojangles’ Songwriter, Dead at 78*
www.rollingstone.com/music/music-country/jerry-jeff-walker-mr-bojangles-outlaw-country-dead-obituary-1080617/
(video/audio link in the article)


----------



## Feldon (25/10/20)

^ excellent live version of J J Walker playing Mr Bojangles.


----------



## Feldon (27/10/20)

A short eulogy recorded by Otis Gibbs the morning he heard of Jerry Jeff Walker's death. Some wonderful old tales here about the life of itinerant musos wandering the US in the 60s and 70s; the origin and importance of Mr Bojangles; Walker getting punched out by Willie Nelson and giving Pres. Jimmy Carter the finger; and more.


And if you're up for its here's 20 minutes from the man himself recorded back in 2000 when he was still on the road.


----------



## Ronwales (27/10/20)




----------



## DU99 (29/10/20)




----------



## Feldon (29/10/20)

DU99 said:


>




Huge!
Remember being in that spot back in 1977.


----------



## Feldon (30/10/20)

Here's a solo instrumental version of the same Bon Jovi song by an ace guitarist.
Great technique on the voice box (wonder if the plastic pipe is food grade)


----------



## Ronwales (30/10/20)

Feldon said:


> Here's a solo instrumental version of the same Bon Jovi song by an ace guitarist.
> Great technique on the voice box (wonder if the plastic pipe is food grade)



I think i like this one the best lol


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/10/20)




----------



## Feldon (1/11/20)

Gee, didn't know that Donald Trump and Austin Powers had a hit song in their younger days back in the '60s.


----------



## philrob (1/11/20)

Written by Sir Paul McCartney.


----------



## Will2233 (2/11/20)

On brew day Stevie Ray Vaughan gets to number one on the play list


----------



## philrob (2/11/20)

Will2233 said:


> On brew day Stevie Ray Vaughan gets to number one on the play list



Latest CDs I bought, a double disc set of SRV and Double Trouble. Brilliant.


----------



## Feldon (10/11/20)

An indulgence (and if you will, forgive me I’m a bit pissed).

Forty years ago I had a long distance relationship with a wonderful girl who lived in another city. I'd met her while I was knocking around Europe and reconnected when I returned home in late 1980. Unemployment was bad in those days and I was working shifts in factories for shit money. I would scavenge what I could after paying my rent and bills to buy the airfare to fly up to see her every fourth or fifth weekend. And whenever she could she would come down to Melbourne on her semester breaks from Uni for longer stays with me in my flat. It was magical time while it lasted. We floated on air and were devoted to each other. But after a year in a relationship that was treading water, and pressure from her family and friends, she told me she wanted to end it all, and I had to understand why.

That was back in 1982. I found out earlier this year that two years after we broke up she had married and had kids, and that made me smile for a moment. But then I heard that she had died of cancer on this day about ten years ago age 48. I was pretty devastated.

The song that always reminded me of her when I was sitting alone in my flat wishing she was with me was America’s _Sister Golden Hair_. And I’ve been playing it today, with joy, in loving tribute to the girl that stands at the crossroads of my life. Thanks for making me a better person Sally.


----------



## Paulbroad (10/11/20)

What a wonderful memory, Feldon. Thanks for sharing it. Music has a powerful connection to so many things in life. I reckon you could just about smell what it was like in your flat playing that.


----------



## Paulbroad (10/11/20)

Given the death of Bones Millman this week, I've been giving this a nudge. His 'beautiful voice' (as described by the band in their tribute to him) really stand out on this track, especially @ 3'25.


----------



## Malted Mick (10/11/20)

Ted Hawkins


----------



## Malted Mick (10/11/20)

More indulgence Ted's cover of CCR'S Long as I can see the light!


----------



## Feldon (17/11/20)

Kicking back.


----------



## Feldon (18/11/20)

Still kicking back - and continuing my recent theme of loss, moribund nostalgia and indulgent sentimentality (+ boobs).

Karen Carpenter must be among the greatest female vocalists of the modern rock/pop music era. What a voice! Unlike other female vocalists of the time she was not a belter (eg. Joplin, Cass, Ronstadt). Yet she has a strong, sustaining voice as this clip shows. And she lived the lyrics - caressing every line and kissing every word. Just divine. And that sexy growl she can purr when she goes down low in the register. Urggg... still gives me hot sweats (wet dreams if I was younger). Apparently she was a 3-octave contralto, which people who know technical stuff about music say is quite rare.

She died young in 1983 from heart failure following struggles with eating disorders which were little known at the time (and you can see the toll of that in her body image in this clip). A huge loss to music lovers everywhere. It doesn’t matter if you are not into this sort of sentimental pop music and prefer more blood on the walls, you have to give credit to a woman who delivers with a voice and an on-camera performance at the very top of her game. And she could tickle the skins too.
Onya Kaz.


----------



## razz (18/11/20)

Each time I listen to them I still think about what may have been if Karen Carpenter had not passed so early. One of my all time favourite artists.


----------



## Ronwales (18/11/20)

Wishing it was the damn weekend slready


----------



## Malted Mick (18/11/20)

Caught Cedric Burnside grandson of R L at the Port Fairy Folk Festival a few years ago. He was amazing and spoke fondly of big daddy RL.


----------



## Malted Mick (18/11/20)

Feels like the weekend when you hear raw blues from Cedric!


----------



## Paleman (20/11/20)

Feldon said:


> An indulgence (and if you will, forgive me I’m a bit pissed).
> 
> Forty years ago I had a long distance relationship with a wonderful girl who lived in another city. I'd met her while I was knocking around Europe and reconnected when I returned home in late 1980. Unemployment was bad in those days and I was working shifts in factories for shit money. I would scavenge what I could after paying my rent and bills to buy the airfare to fly up to see her every fourth or fifth weekend. And whenever she could she would come down to Melbourne on her semester breaks from Uni for longer stays with me in my flat. It was magical time while it lasted. We floated on air and were devoted to each other. But after a year in a relationship that was treading water, and pressure from her family and friends, she told me she wanted to end it all, and I had to understand why.
> 
> ...



Cracking story. Cracking song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feldon (21/11/20)

Love the tension in the silent prelude to this fast tempo cover of one of Glen Campbell's signature classics. Great evocative lyrics reflecting on the better times in otherwise hard and unfortunate lives.

When you gotto go, you gotto go I suppose (although if she looked like this, I might stay).


----------



## Feldon (21/11/20)

Paleman said:


> Cracking story. Cracking song. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Paleman. She was a cracking girl.


----------



## Feldon (21/11/20)

razz said:


> Each time I listen to them I still think about what may have been if Karen Carpenter had not passed so early. One of my all time favourite artists.


Yes. Sad. It was a era when the music industry didn't know how to 'sell' female rock and pop stars very well. The artists were pulled and torn and ignored where their public image was concerned. In jazz and classical genres women were held in respect. Poor Karen became a commodity for the industry marketing types to play with (in spite of her brothers help).


----------



## Malted Mick (22/11/20)

Feldon said:


> Love the tension in the silent prelude to this fast tempo cover of one of Glen Campbell's signature classics. Great evocative lyrics reflecting on the better times in otherwise hard and unfortunate lives.
> 
> When you gotto go, you gotto go I suppose (although if she looked like this, I might stay).



Great Americana bluegrass version, better than the orignal I think!


----------



## sulgar (22/11/20)

William Tell Overture - Glen Campbell


----------



## Feldon (22/11/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Great Americana bluegrass version, better than the orignal I think!



Me as well. Mind you, this quicker paced version by Glen Campbell (in font of an assembled who's who of music royalty) is pretty good, particularly his rapid fire instrumental break. And he had such perfect diction - real old school. Every word crisply sung and understandable to the audience.


----------



## Ronwales (22/11/20)




----------



## ozdevil (23/11/20)

listening to Beers and sunshine by Darius Rucker


----------



## Feldon (23/11/20)

Ronwales said:


>




A live version of this song 'Watch it Fall' by Billy Strings (posted earlier by Ronwales). This guy is a great flat picker (top instrumental break). Nice to see him actually play this, but I like the previous version too with backdrop video of the freight trains and rolling country side.


----------



## Ronwales (23/11/20)

Feldon said:


> A live version of this song 'Watch it Fall' by Billy Strings (posted earlier by Ronwales). This guy is a great flat picker (top instrumental break). Nice to see him actually play this, but I like the previous version too with backdrop video of the freight trains and rolling country side.



Good to see this style of music is still alive and strong. I grew up with country and western but never really appreciated it until i got older.


----------



## Ronwales (23/11/20)

This is my favourite performance of his that ive found so far


----------



## Ronwales (23/11/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Caught Cedric Burnside grandson of R L at the Port Fairy Folk Festival a few years ago. He was amazing and spoke fondly of big daddy RL.



I only discovered him last week lol. Better late than never i guess


----------



## Ronwales (24/11/20)




----------



## Feldon (28/11/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Great Americana bluegrass version, better than the orignal I think!



Here's a live version of them playing the same song.

Great band. And she's not hard to look at.


----------



## Ronwales (29/11/20)




----------



## Ronwales (29/11/20)

Great tune , got introduced to it from my 18 year old son believe it or not


----------



## Ian Smith (30/11/20)

jayse said:


> last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
> mind you i think i copped most the flack.
> no tangent i don't drive a valiant or where flannies.
> (what happened to our mate tangent anyway)
> ...


You will love Greta Van Fleet then. (Led Zepplin meets Guns n Roses.)


----------



## Feldon (30/11/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Great Americana bluegrass version, better than the orignal I think!


Don't want to bang on too much about this song, but I have to post this cover I found of the same song (actually its a cover of a cover). What an absolutely beautiful voice! 
(You can skip the first 60 secs of banter if you want to, but its kinda nice and authentic)


----------



## Malted Mick (30/11/20)

ozdevil said:


> listening to Beers and sunshine by Darius Rucker



Listening to. Rock me moma like a wagon wheel, rock me any way you feel! Love it!


----------



## Feldon (4/12/20)

Doobie Brothers live on stage only a few years ago.

I close my eyes and I'm 16 again.

Sit back and _Listen to the Music_.


----------



## Feldon (5/12/20)

An acoustic version of Hotel California by Italian guitar quartet 40 Fingers, imaginatively and lavishly filmed in what I can only guess is the supposed hotel described in the song.

The Night Man is there, but which girl is Tiffany Twisted?.

Whole thing feels like it’s a clip taken from a movie, or an episode of Fargo. Even has subtitles at the start.

Outstanding instrumental performance and cinematography worthy of one of the greatest songs.


----------



## Malted Mick (5/12/20)

Feldon said:


> Doobie Brothers live on stage only a few years ago.
> 
> I close my eyes and I'm 16 again.
> 
> Sit back and _Listen to the Music_.



But I would need a doobie to go back there again!


----------



## Feldon (6/12/20)

Just love this snapshot of real life on the road.

Less than two minutes of video (recorded on a phone by the look of it) taken backstage at a Rockwiz concert a few years ago.

It’s really a series of vignettes - begins with drummer Peter ‘Lucky’ Luscombe and guitarist Ash Taylor starting to sing _Different Drum_ (made famous by Linda Ronstadt). JPY appears. Then it falters (forgotten lyrics?), but Luscombe brings the tune back to life with the driving crack of his drum sticks. Then Angry Anderson joins in. And Julia Zemiro slips into her Wizard of Oz red shoes. While adjudicator of the show Brian Nankervis coolly finishes putting in his cuff links just as the whole thing ends, saying “Showtime”. And the picture is complete.

So good to see seasoned old veteran musos still loving it like kids.


----------



## Feldon (7/12/20)

The best six seconds of air guitar on YouTube.


----------



## Malted Mick (7/12/20)

Feldon you deviate! Made me recall one of my favorite sailing videos. How to make french toast?


https://gcdn.2mdn.net/videoplayback/id/24dea350a8b50ed9/itag/344/source/doubleclick_dmm/ctier/L/acao/yes/ip/0.0.0.0/ipbits/0/expire/3749934079/sparams/id,itag,source,ctier,acao,ip,ipbits,expire/signature/3A1E97620B0F730F384C2D02DB783F713FF63F89.4FE4C24DB2E460C992BD0B3D5C14DE5501E0CFE9/key/ck2/file/file.mp4?cpn=stO5oUjoRXCyXnZ8


----------



## Malted Mick (7/12/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Feldon you deviate! Made me recall one of my favorite sailing videos. How to make french toast?
> 
> 
> https://gcdn.2mdn.net/videoplayback/id/24dea350a8b50ed9/itag/344/source/doubleclick_dmm/ctier/L/acao/yes/ip/0.0.0.0/ipbits/0/expire/3749934079/sparams/id,itag,source,ctier,acao,ip,ipbits,expire/signature/3A1E97620B0F730F384C2D02DB783F713FF63F89.4FE4C24DB2E460C992BD0B3D5C14DE5501E0CFE9/key/ck2/file/file.mp4?cpn=stO5oUjoRXCyXnZ8


----------



## Bushbear (8/12/20)

Malted Mick said:


>



Makes me want some toast now


----------



## Feldon (9/12/20)

John Lennon died 40 years ago yesterday.

Here he is in happier times with some mates of a roof in London.


----------



## Malted Mick (9/12/20)

Feldon said:


> John Lennon died 40 years ago yesterday.
> 
> Here he is in happier times with some mates of a roof in London.



Yes Feldon a great video of John with his mates! Check out Yoko at 2:15 in the background?


----------



## ozdevil (9/12/20)

This is a song i like to play when a close family or friend passes away and specially if i cant make the funeral

Last week i lost a friend i used to have a beer with and played golf with his Name was Black Bob a true gentleman to those that new him


----------



## Feldon (9/12/20)

ozdevil said:


> This is a song i like to play when a close family or friend passes away and specially if i cant make the funeral
> 
> Last week i lost a friend i used to have a beer with and played golf with his Name was Black Bob a true gentleman to those that new him



Sorry for your loss, mate.


----------



## Feldon (10/12/20)

British motor racing ace Sterling Moss died earlier this year. The Goodwood SpeedWeek held recently paid tribute to this man who, like Fangio, Brabham, and Stewart and many others, diced with death every time he raced in the heroic days before roll cages, crash barriers and fire crews were mandatory.

His friend Mark Knopfler paid a personal tribute by playing _Going Home_, the theme he wrote for the 1983 film Local Hero.

Whereas Knopfler’s original version builds into a soaring, uplifting anthem, here he has wound it right back to a slower lament that lays his friend's soul to rest; every note a tear drop, every wail a cry.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/12/20)

Another of Knopfler's funeral songs, had this picked out for me, and brewed 21 litres of Imperial stout for the wake. Had to drink most of it myself cos I didn't die when the doctors/oncologists said I would. And I still haven't!


----------



## philrob (12/12/20)

Brilliant number. We have it on a CD where he does it as a duet with Emmylou Harris.


----------



## Feldon (12/12/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Another of Knopfler's funeral songs, had this picked out for me, and brewed 21 litres of Imperial stout for the wake. Had to drink most of it myself cos I didn't die when the doctors/oncologists said I would. And I still haven't!




Well done WE&L. Remarkable. Not too many have beaten the grim reaper and then drunk the beer assigned for their own wake. Must have tasted extra good.


----------



## Feldon (12/12/20)

philrob said:


> Brilliant number. We have it on a CD where he does it as a duet with Emmylou Harris.



Knopfler does a mean _Last Post_ on his Fender too.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (13/12/20)

Maybe it's just this strange year but I've developed a taste for deep house chill music and my 25 year old son is now into 50's crooners go figure but if you like to get on the beers and chill try this, awesome video too best watched on a big telly..


----------



## Ronwales (14/12/20)




----------



## Feldon (16/12/20)

Sarah Connor just smokin' in this raunchy version of Dusty Springfield's 1968 classic.


----------



## Feldon (16/12/20)

This is by Marcus Nimbler, a German who describes himself as a “singer, musician, producer, arranger, video artist, filmmaker, editor, videographer, consultant, art director”.

And he’s all of that in this well compiled and eye catching video cover of _Sultans of Swing._

(Check out his channel for his other work. Worth looping it up on a big screen on brew day)


----------



## Feldon (22/12/20)

Faaaarrrk!!

Check this out!

A “montage” from a new Beatles movie ‘Get Back’ pre-released several hours ago by filmaker Peter Jackson.

_Jackson said, “We wanted to give the fans of The Beatles all over the world a holiday treat, so we put together this five-minute sneak peek at our upcoming theatrical film ‘The Beatles: Get Back.’ We hope it will bring a smile to everyone’s faces and some much-needed joy at this difficult time.”_

I didn’t even know this film was in the pipeline. Will be released in August next year.

Some amazing high quality vision of the Beatles in this clip that I’ve never seen before.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/20)

Helene Fischer has got some talent, easy on the eye as well.


----------



## Feldon (22/12/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Helene Fischer has got some talent, easy on the eye as well.



Her voice is a great match up with old Tom.


----------



## Malted Mick (22/12/20)

Feldon said:


> Faaaarrrk!!
> 
> Check this out!
> 
> ...



Feldon, thanks awesome. Made our day!


----------



## Feldon (22/12/20)

Malted Mick said:


> Feldon, thanks awesome. Made our day!


No worries, Malty. Glad to be the bearer of good news. 

Only a few days ago I posted a clip from the Beatles’ last live gig on the rooftop in London. I thought I’d seen all of the bits and pieces of that which have survived. But according to the film’s web site “The film features - for the first time in its entirety - the Beatles' last live performance as a group, the unforgettable rooftop concert on London’s Savile Row...”.

_Acclaimed filmmaker Peter Jackson’s “The Beatles: Get Back” is a unique cinematic experience that takes audiences back in time to The Beatles’ intimate recording sessions during a pivotal moment in music history. The film showcases the warmth, camaraderie and creative genius that defined the legacy of the iconic foursome. Shot in January 1969 and compiled from over 60 hours of unseen footage (filmed by Michael Lindsay-Hogg) and more than 150 hours of unheard audio, all of which has been brilliantly restored, “The Beatles: Get Back” is the story of John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison and Ringo Starr as they plan their first live show in over two years and charts the writing and rehearsing of 14 new songs, originally intended for release on an accompanying live album. The film features – for the first time in its entirety – The Beatles' last live performance as a group, the unforgettable rooftop concert on London’s Savile Row as well as other songs and classic compositions featured on the band’s final two albums, Abbey Road and Let It Be._

The Beatles: Get Back - A Sneak Peek from Peter Jackson

Amazing. Who said that Santa doesn’t exist.


----------



## Malted Mick (22/12/20)

Feldon I think with your eclectic taste of music and beer you must have heard of Alabama 3 If not enjoy.


----------



## Feldon (23/12/20)

Ringo and friends with a new release, _Here's To The Nights_, to close out the year.

Nice tune.


----------



## Feldon (23/12/20)

And one from Paul McCartney,_ Find My Way_, off his new album, 'McCartney III'.

(He's still playing every instrument, like he used to after the Beatles' breakup - just to show he's a real muso. Paul, I knew you were the real deal 50 years ago!).


----------



## Feldon (24/12/20)

A lovely Christmas duet by the the MonaLisa Twins - _Walking in the Air_. 

The singing, musicianship and video editing perfectly capture the essence of the song. Sublime.


----------



## Feldon (30/12/20)

Ok, it's time to warm the loins for new year’s eve with the Hindley Street Country Club.

Who doesn’t like a piece of Adelaide’s finest thigh? - particularly if they shave behind the kneecaps.


----------



## Ronwales (31/12/20)




----------



## DU99 (4/1/21)




----------



## philrob (4/1/21)

Sad. One of my favourites from the 60s. I know, I'm showing my age.


----------



## Feldon (4/1/21)

Thanks for posting DU99.

Yes, so sad when one of the greats dies, but so much more so when it was someone who contributed to the very inception of modern music back in Liverpool in the late '50s and '60s. There are so few of them left.

Looking around I found this extraordinary video clip of Gerry singing "You'll Never Walk Alone" at a concert called Last Night of The Kop. It was held in 1994 to mark the imminent demolition of the 'Kop' at Liverpool FC's Anfield ground, which was a standing only area (every ground used to have one, often called the terraces, or the outer etc). The old Kop was replaced by seating.

If I recall correctly, Liverpool FC's Kop was named after Spion Kop - a hill in South Africa where Liverpudlian soldiers (scousers) died in great numbers in the Boer War.

Anyway, the passion shown when Gerry Marsden sings this to the true believers is just utterly compelling. I don't even follow soccer and I had tears running down my cheeks. So much human power enshrined in a single song.

 

Rest in peace, Gerry.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/1/21)

Ronwales said:


>



The Teskey Bros have talent, for me so did Doug Parkinson but poor management left him in the shadows. I do hope that someone can take the Teskey Bros and promote them to where they should be.


Feldon said:


> Ok, it's time to warm the loins for new year’s eve with the Hindley Street Country Club.
> 
> Who doesn’t like a piece of Adelaide’s finest thigh? - particularly if they shave behind the kneecaps.



I have had better thighs from Colonel Sanders.
These are legs.


----------



## Feldon (4/1/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have had better thighs from Colonel Sanders.
> These are legs.




Finger lickin' good?


----------



## Feldon (5/1/21)

Call me a Nancy boy - but _these _are legs...


----------



## Feldon (24/1/21)

John Fogerty, 75 years old and still doing it like he did all those years ago.

Here he is in COVID lockdown at home with his two sons and daughter playing his Creedence classic, _Have You Ever Seen the Rain?_

Timeless music from a master.



(I don’t know what it is, but everytime I hear CCR I want to go out and buy a new flannelette shirt - and maybe pick up a pack of Winni Reds, a Chicko Roll and a Big M on the way home).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/1/21)

One of my favourites, makes me want to dress like Rambo and put a couple of magazine belts across my chest.


----------



## trustyrusty (25/1/21)

Feldon said:


> John Fogerty, 75 years old and still doing it like he did all those years ago.
> 
> Here he is in COVID lockdown at home with his two sons and daughter playing his Creedence classic, _Have You Ever Seen the Rain?_
> 
> ...




Nice - listened to a few... missing one important thing ...... drums... those songs bedded down nicely with the drums and now when not there you miss them. ... especially proud mary


----------



## Feldon (25/1/21)

trustyrusty said:


> Nice - listened to a few... missing one important thing ...... drums... those songs bedded down nicely with the drums and now when not there you miss them. ... especially proud mary



Yes, but if not drums then it would have helped if the bass line was given more prominence, as it's an important part in this song.


----------



## Feldon (25/1/21)

Gordon Lightfoot is another veteran who stills plays on. He’s 82 now and it’s sad to think he won’t be with us much longer.

Here he is playing on Canada Day last year (1 July) two of his songs: _I'll Tag Along_ and his signature _If You Could Read My Mind_ (skip forward to 3:50 if you just want to hear the latter - and plenty of other versions sung by a younger Lightfoot to be found on YouTube).



There was a story in _Variety_ magazine last year that reprises his life and career on the release of a new documentary about Lightfoot.

‘Gordon Lightfoot: If You Could Read My Mind’: Film Review

And check out Rick Beato’s musical deconstruction of _If You Could Read My Mind_ as part of his ‘What Makes This Song Great?’ series on YouTube. It’s interesting to hear how a studio producer picks out the song’s unique characteristics, and how the different musical elements are brought together to create the sound that crackled out of our transistor radios all those years ago.


----------



## Malted Mick (25/1/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of my favourites, makes me want to dress like Rambo and put a couple of magazine belts across my chest.



Makes me want to put a flower in my hair and sing give peace a chance! Great song but as John Fogerty explains it was all about class and elitism.
Quote from Wiki.
The song has been widely used to protest against military actions as well as elitism in a broader sense in Western society, particularly in the United States; as an added consequence of its popularity, it has even been used in completely unrelated situations, such as to advertise blue jeans.[13] It was played at a campaign rally for Donald Trump, who was himself an example of the subject of the song, the "fortunate son" of wealth, according to Fogerty.[14] Fogerty later issued a cease and desist order, again noting that Trump obtained a draft deferment.[15]

Bruce Springsteen, Dave Grohl, and Zac Brown attracted criticism when they performed the song together at the November 2014 Concert for Valor in Washington D.C.. Fogerty, a military veteran, defended their song choice.[16]


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (25/1/21)

What I am listening too is in my head of my ex wife banging on and on and on about all sorts of bullshit...no wonder a bloke drinks!!!


----------



## Feldon (26/1/21)

Anybody still wearing an old pair of Amco jeans?

A bit of musical Australianana from 1981 for Australia Day.


----------



## Feldon (26/1/21)

And just to bring a bit of class to you beer swilling yobbos, here's a cultured Paul Hogan with "Boris and the boys in the band" back in the 1970s flogging fags (for American readers, that doesn't mean beating up shirt-lifters - it's Australian for 'selling cigarettes').

Let 'er rip Boris...


----------



## DU99 (26/1/21)

saw them when they toured in 1972 at festival hall,the organ/drums


----------



## Malted Mick (27/1/21)

JF Does a great version of Ricky Nelson's Garden Party. Pefect sing along!


----------



## Feldon (28/1/21)

A US clean energy blog says John Fogerty was prescient in crafting his lyrics for _Have You Ever Seen The Rain?_. Interesting Cajun name for sun showers.

*Did a rock band explain why wind power will work in the south, 45 years ago?*

If you’re a Creedence Clearwater Revival (CCR) fan, you know their bread and butter is all things southern. Bayous, catfish jumpin’, hurricanes a blowin’ and a bad moon rising…well, you get the gist. But think about this CCR song for a spell: _Have you ever seen the rain? _Lyrics:

_Someone told me long ago
There’s a calm before the storm,
I know; it’s been comin’ for some time.
When it’s over, so they say,_
*It’ll rain a sunny day,*
_I know; shinin’ down like water.
I want to know, have you ever seen the rain?_
*I want to know, have you ever seen the rain
Comin’ down on a sunny day?*

If you take the song literally, have you ever seen it rain when it’s sunny outside? If you’ve lived in the south much, chances are pretty good that you have. But it’s a less frequent phenomenon in other parts of the country. For the majority of Americans, they have no special term for when the rain falls and the sun is shining. Here in the south, that phenomenon is frequently referred to as the “devil beating his wife.” The origin may be from a French phrase, and as the French Acadians (Cajuns) settled in Louisiana, the southernism spread through the south following the rivers and bayous. As a more politically correct alternative, the phenomenon may also be called a “sun shower.”

Did a rock band explain why wind power will work in the south, 45 years ago? - SACE | Southern Alliance for Clean Energy


----------



## Osangar (28/1/21)

well, I'm currently listing to 96fm online. it's terrific; I'm in Singapore, it reminds me of home. then after a few pints of my current brew, I start jumping about to old hits.


----------



## Feldon (29/1/21)

Malted Mick said:


> Makes me want to put a flower in my hair and sing give peace a chance! Great song but as John Fogerty explains it was all about class and elitism.
> Quote from Wiki.
> The song has been widely used to protest against military actions as well as elitism in a broader sense in Western society, particularly in the United States; as an added consequence of its popularity, it has even been used in completely unrelated situations, such as to advertise blue jeans.[13] It was played at a campaign rally for Donald Trump, who was himself an example of the subject of the song, the "fortunate son" of wealth, according to Fogerty.[14] Fogerty later issued a cease and desist order, again noting that Trump obtained a draft deferment.[15]
> 
> Bruce Springsteen, Dave Grohl, and Zac Brown attracted criticism when they performed the song together at the November 2014 Concert for Valor in Washington D.C.. Fogerty, a military veteran, defended their song choice.[16]



A lot of songs, and poetry, that reference war are sometimes misunderstood in terms of what the writer's intent was. But everyone is entitled to make their own interpretation and take from a song what they want. That is, after all, what art is supposed to do.

Here Fogerty explains in a 5 minute interview how he today interprets his lyrics to _Fortunate Son_. What he doesn't refer to is the marketing value of creating an anti Vietnam war song at the time. It was a huge money spinner. The Vietnam war was very unpopular with young people at the time and they bought into songs that spoke to their beliefs. War, it seems, is more acceptable now, particularly since the end of conscription. And also because governments/military restrict free access to war correspondents, which means that graphic coverage of the horrors of war at the front line (as shown daily in 1960s TV news coverage) is not broadcast today about Iraq, Afghanistan etc.


----------



## YAPN (29/1/21)

Getting off topic, I know,but...

"graphic coverage of the horrors of war at the front line... is not broadcast today about Iraq, Afghanistan etc."

That's what Wikileaks did and look what happened.


----------



## Feldon (31/1/21)

The Devil's Daughters.

Just right for a sultry Sunday.


----------



## Feldon (4/2/21)

I've always loved this song. And I like the way these guys do it. A song that can be carried on the bass line alone, if the vocals are good enough. These are.

Roger Miller's _King of the Road._


----------



## DU99 (13/2/21)




----------



## Feldon (19/2/21)

Feldon said:


> I've always loved this song. And I like the way these guys do it. A song that can be carried on the bass line alone, if the vocals are good enough. These are.
> 
> Roger Miller's _King of the Road._




Released just a few days ago is this 2004 interview with Bob Moore, the bassist who created the bass line for the original recording of _King of the Road_. He plays it on his old acoustic bass at the start of the interview.


----------



## Feldon (22/2/21)

*The Linda Ronstadt Experience* is a newish tribute act for the said great female vocalist.



Tristan McIntosh, a former finalist in the TV show ‘American Idol’, not only looks and dresses like Linda, but most importantly sounds like her too. Which is really something, because Linda was a real belter. Alas Linda’s health doesn’t allow her to sing anymore, so a quality tribute act is the best you can get live.

Here’s a time-stamped list of some of Linda’s famous tracks sung by Tristan to see how she compares. _Blue Bayou_ is a real test of vocal strength that she passes well IMO. And _Different Drum_ is a great song that wanders all up and down the scale and is also a good test passed well.

3:00 _Silver Threads and Golden Needles _
12:05 _It’s so Easy_
56:20 _I Will Always Love You_
59:51 _Just One Look_
1:03:05 _Blue Bayou_
1:08:07 _That’ll Be the Day_
1:15:25 _You’re No Good_
1:22:02 _When Will I Be Loved_
1:25:36 _Heat Wave_
1:29:19 _Different Drum_

(The audio is not the best in this live recording, and the backing band might not be all together all the time - but that’s kind of authentic because that’s what it was sometimes like for Linda and her band, the Stone[d] Ponies)


----------



## Feldon (23/2/21)

*Kris Kristofferson has left the stage. *

And as the man once said, _I'll trade all my tomorrows, for a single yesterday..._

Was very quietly announced a month ago. He is 84 years old and has contracted Lyme disease (a bacterial infection acquired by tick bite).

Otis Gibbs made this short video describing the announcement and the man's life and achievements.



And here's one of my favorite live versions of one of my favorite KK songs (and there's so many).
_Best Of All Possible Worlds_ - wonderful rolling lyrics that envelope despair with optimism, and a great band of greats (love the harmonica in this).


----------



## Feldon (9/3/21)

Newly released Beatles cover by the MonaLisa Twins.
Love the vocal harmony and the sound of that Rickenbacker.


----------



## Feldon (13/3/21)

Died long time ago too young, and before he gave us his best. But what he did give while he was still with us was bloody wonderful. In an industry of working class pretenders, Jim Croce was, and is, the real thing.
_Operator_.


----------



## Feldon (15/3/21)

Favorite song of a great mate of 45 years who has passed away. A 'Huckleberry friend', as the song goes. Met in Africa in 1976. Cross in style, Cyril, and catch you one day at 'rainbow's end, waiting round the bend', on the other side. Have the beers ready.


----------



## Feldon (27/3/21)

A mellow touch of Jackson Browne sliding into a Saturday evening.


----------



## Feldon (28/3/21)

From down on the delta - Sunday jazz.


----------



## Malted Mick (28/3/21)

Feldon said:


> From down on the delta - Sunday jazz.



 Tuba Skinny, love them!


----------



## Feldon (1/4/21)

I was way outside this song's target age group when it was released back in 2004, and my demographic profile hasn't improved any since then. 

But shit, what a great song, and this girl could really sing.


----------



## Feldon (4/4/21)

I always thought AC/DC had the wildest concert audiences.

But check out these crazy Scots when the Proclaimers hit the chorus of _I'm Gonna Be 500 Miles._

Just nuts.


----------



## Malted Mick (5/4/21)

Change of pace in the brew shed! Ode to the eighties, Sweet Jane cover by the Cowboy Junkies. Lou Reed on hearing this cover commented that it was originally written to be played slow.


----------



## Feldon (6/4/21)

_Show Them To Me_


----------



## Feldon (8/4/21)

_Mrs Brown, You’ve Got A Lovely Daughter_, by Herman’s Hermits, the song that knocked Elvis out of No. 1 spot in the US charts in 1965.

This is in tribute to the man who wrote the song, Trevor Peacock, who died last month in England at age 89.

Peacock is perhaps best known as the actor who played Jim Trott in the comedy series _The Vicar of Dilby_ (“...no, no, no, no, no, no, yes”). An obituary can be found here: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...y-jim-trott-the-vicar-of-dibley-b1819640.html

Rest in peace, Mr Peacock.


----------



## Malted Mick (11/4/21)

Richard Clapton is still angry after all these years


One of Australia's greatest singer-songwriters has released a new album he hopes will re-awaken a generation who have forgotten how to fight — and perhaps inspire a whole new one.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Malted Mick (11/4/21)

I love hippie music.


----------



## Feldon (14/4/21)

I heard on the radio this morning that it’s only 100 days until the start of the 2021 Tokyo Olympics. And all morning I’ve had Sting singing the song _Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic_ bouncing around inside my head. But why? And then I remembered.

Back in the 1980s Melbourne TV station Channel 7 compiled video clips of female gymnasts performing and synced them to the above song (and some of the edits are just spot on - and it wasn’t easy back then with the video editing gear of the time). The video was often played at the start of broadcasts and as a filler in-between events, and in particular it showed clips of the ‘perfect 10’ gymnast the young Nadia Comăneci of Romania.

So I went looking for the old gymnast clip on YouTube, and found it - at least a later version of it with updated clips. It was put together when Australian TV networks led the world in innovative videography and editing (remember Channel 9’s early Stump Cam and Helmet Cam used in cricket broadcasts, and the in-car RaceCam in motor racing).

It was a great song too!


----------



## Feldon (16/4/21)

Sublime song and performance. Even if it does remind me of my old dial-up modem.


----------



## Feldon (29/4/21)

A commentator to this 1985 video wrote: "See kids, this is what happens when real musicians come together." 
Nuf sed.


----------



## philrob (29/4/21)

Yup, hate to say it, but 95% of stuff recorded today does not qualify as "music" for me.


----------



## Feldon (4/5/21)

My favorite, multi-talented Austrian twins with a just released cover of _Both Sides Now_. 
Beautifully played and sung and faithful to Joni Mitchell's original creation.


----------



## Feldon (5/5/21)

I was gonna put down a brew, but then...


----------



## Feldon (12/5/21)

_Something._


----------



## Feldon (14/5/21)

_If_.


----------



## Feldon (18/5/21)

Bob Geldof, at a huge Live Aid gig he organised at Wembley Stadium in 1985, singing _I Don’t Like Mondays_. To me this live performance sounds heaps better than the recorded version.



(The song title echoes the words the murderer said when she was asked by police why she opened fire at a school in California on a Monday morning.)


----------



## Feldon (31/5/21)

Live at the Cavern Club in Liverpool, the MonaLisa Twins with their cover of The Kinks' _You Really Got Me_.

Those Gretsch and Rickenbacker guitars were the sound of the 60s.


----------



## Feldon (3/6/21)

Twelve years before he died Joe Cocker closed out a gig in Germany in 2002 with this seething, swinging and saxy version of _Unchain My Heart_. A great gritty singer still at his best with an ace band and backing singers.


----------



## Ronwales (6/6/21)




----------



## Chods1 (7/6/21)

Feldon said:


> Twelve years before he died Joe Cocker closed out a gig in Germany in 2002 with this seething, swinging and saxy version of _Unchain My Heart_. A great gritty singer still at his best with an ace band and backing singers.



One of the greatest performers ever and this song is one of his best RIP Joe. Loved the 60s and 70s I hope the young people of today don't miss out on these brilliant years.


----------



## Feldon (19/6/21)

Another belter. Johnette Napolitano of Concrete Blonde wrote and recorded the song _Joey _back in 1990. Here she is nearly 30 years later, singer and song more powerful than ever. A huge natural vocal performance.


----------



## Feldon (22/6/21)

The incomparable Eric Gales (maybe the Ghost of Hendrix) with this exceptional guitar instrumental of Howlin Wolf’s _Smokestack Lightning_.

(bloke is right-handed and plays a right-handed Fender, but plays it left-handed, upside down with the treble strings on top - WTF!)


----------



## Malted Mick (22/6/21)

Feldon said:


> The incomparable Eric Gales (maybe the Ghost of Hendrix) with this exceptional guitar instrumental of Howlin Wolf’s _Smokestack Lightning_.
> 
> (bloke is right-handed and plays a right-handed Fender, but plays it left-handed, upside down with the treble strings on top - WTF!)



From one Joe Bonamassa's Blues Alive cruise's. Next one is feb next year, check out the website!








Keeping the Blues Alive at Sea


Join Joe Bonamassa and many other talented musicians on the 8th edition of Keeping the Blues Alive at Sea! Sailing March 13-17, 2023, Norwegian Pearl will cruise from Miami, Florida with a stop in beautiful Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic as you indulge in four days and nights of live shows...




www.bluesaliveatsea.com


----------



## Feldon (5/7/21)

Bruce Springsteen and John Fogerty in concert "take a ball park swing at _Pretty Woman_" by Roy Orbison_. 
_


----------



## starcmr (6/7/21)

nothing special


----------



## Feldon (7/7/21)

Strange request, but here ya go.


----------



## An Ankoù (7/7/21)

Just got a sent a copy of PWR UP as a b'day present from my son in Madrid. Not their best, but it's great to hear some new stuff from the lads. think I'll put it on for another listening in case I missed anything important.


----------



## bookers (9/7/21)

TripleM hard n heavy


----------



## Feldon (2/8/21)

Ian Moss with an acoustic version of _Saturday Night_.


----------



## Feldon (5/8/21)

Another great Beatles cover from the MonaLisa Twins, full of energy and the authentic guitar sound of the original.
This video was just released on YouTube but it was filmed live back in 2016 during their residency at the hallowed Cavern Club in Liverpool.


----------



## Feldon (11/8/21)

Not music related, but, "What am I listening to?"

Jordan Peterson. Saying stuff like this that just stops me in my tracks and makes me think. Wish he was around when I was younger.

_"You don’t want to be the stupidest guy in the room - it’s a bloody rough place to be. But you don’t want to be the smartest guy in the room either, because that probably means you should be in different room”._


----------



## Feldon (16/8/21)

So many greats have covered this great song over the years. I like this version in particular because the lyrics are clearly spoken, unlike in many others. And it has just a single acoustic guitar as accompaniment, just as Dylan originaly did it way back in the mid 1960s.

And after all these years I can now consider the tag line being written somewhat about me (and maybe you too), "_Ah, but I was so much older then,_ _I'm younger than that now.

 _


----------



## Feldon (19/8/21)

A song that's 50 years young this year, Spectrum's 1971 hit _I'll Be Gone_. One of the most enduring tunes of the 70s.

Here's Spectrum's Mike Rudd singing it, and playing that glorious harmonica hook, in 2009 (you might have to click the link to watch it directly on YouTube).


----------



## Feldon (23/8/21)

RIP Tom T. Hall, one of the great country song writers. Dead at 85 but his work will live on.

Here’s an obituary: Country Singer Tom T. Hall, Writer Of 'Harper Valley PTA,' Dies At 85

He was a great wordsmith, in music and in books. Here’s him singing his _Old Dogs, And Children, And Watermelon Wine_ - a song that is a bit like those from other writers like _The Gambler_ and _Mr Bojangles_ in that they sit a category of their own. Sort of music for Everyman.



And here’s Otis Gibbs saying a few words in tribute to his life and work.


----------



## Feldon (31/8/21)

Also departed this month was country/folk (or ‘folkabilly’ as she called it) singer and songwriter Nanci Griffith at the age of 68. She was an influencial fixture of the Nashville music scene for decades.

Listening to her short and amusing preamble to this simple song about a shop assistant and an aspiring steel guitar player you’d be forgiven for thinking she’s one of those delicate little flowers (a Texas rose perhaps) that twitter rather than sing. Delicate, diminutive and dainty she is - but wait to hear the power and control of her singing voice open up. Good guitar player too.

Rest in peace, Nanci.


----------



## sp0rk (31/8/21)

These guys are the best thing about in thrash metal these days


----------



## Mall (31/8/21)

Thanks Charlie..


----------



## Feldon (7/9/21)

Just announced.

(the film 'Get Back' directed by Peter Jackson is due out at Christmas)


----------



## MHB (7/9/21)

Funny how things remind you... bit like sitting around sipping few and swapping jokes.
Someone posted a link to a Marmite ale with Love/Hate superimposed on the label.
Reminded me of a song by Steve Poltz (Cold German) where he manages to sing lovehate/hatelove which has kept me amused working through as much of his catalogue as I can find.
He tours Australia pretty regularly and always puts on of good if somewhat quirky show, worth catching if you can.
Mark


----------



## davemac (8/9/21)

Any time...


----------



## Feldon (15/9/21)

Mall said:


> Thanks Charlie..




So many tributes have been written and said about Charlie Watts. This one from musicians' storyteller Otis Gibbs touches on the real world he inhabited inside the Stones and describes the mark he left on them, and the rest of us who have listened to their music for so many years.


----------



## Feldon (29/9/21)




----------



## booyablack (30/9/21)

sp0rk said:


> These guys are the best thing about in thrash metal these days



Nice! I hadn't heard of these blokes. I'll make sure to check them out more. Cool that they're kiwis. (Not that I am).

I really highly rate "Infest The Rats' Nest" from "King Gizzard And The Lizard Wizard" from a couple of years ago. So good and strangely prescient by basically predicting the COVID-19 pandemic on their track "Superbug".


----------



## Malted Mick (1/10/21)

booyablack said:


> Nice! I hadn't heard of these blokes. I'll make sure to check them out more. Cool that they're kiwis. (Not that I am). Not my cup of tea, but great head shaking music. Good to see the young ones doing their own thing with a bit of kiwi authenticity checked in!


----------



## Feldon (4/10/21)

Interview with the Doobie Brothers that just went to air on CBS in the US this last weekend.

Band going 50 years and still touring. As Michael McDonald says at the end, when the music starts "all of a sudden we're twenty years old again".









The Doobie Brothers, still going strong


The Rock 'n' Roll Hall of Famers, who've been playing together for more than half a century, don't let old resentments get in the way of a new album and tour.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## booyablack (5/10/21)

Psychedelic Porn Crumpets.
Great name, great music and great videos. These blokes are killing it.
Be sure to watch the film clip trilogy in order: Mr Prism, Tally-Ho and Pukebox.

Psychedelic Porn Crumpets - Tally-Ho (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## JDW81 (5/10/21)

Feldon said:


>




MK is one of the best.


----------



## Feldon (14/10/21)

Malted Mick said:


> Feldon, thanks awesome. Made our day!





Feldon said:


> Faaaarrrk!!
> 
> Check this out!
> 
> ...



Here ya go! The trailer for the new Beatles movie _Get Back_ coming out (first via streaming, in three parts) in late November.

Footage never seen before - and its superb.

I'm 50 years younger again!


----------



## Feldon (24/10/21)

Hadn’t heard this tune for years until I stumbled across it - _In the Year 2525_ by Zager and Evans (1968). Great song. Another one of those that defy categorization. I remember it arriving unannounced like a blazing comet when I just started high school. Poetically prophetic lyrics and a great sound driven relentlessly by the bass and drums. 
Only found a few live performances of the original song on YouTube, and in those the duo lip-synced for TV shows. This video tries to put a lot of the songs meaning into context by way of visual montage.


----------



## Feldon (25/10/21)

Ringo Starr singing _Rock Around The Clock_ with Joe Walsh and others in the band - released two days ago.

Ringo doing ok for an old geezer. Impressive.


----------



## Feldon (7/11/21)

Tony Burrows was an English studio vocalist who unwittingly became king of the one-hit-wonders in the 1970s. He contributed lead vocals in the studio to songs that became hits even before the attributed band had been formed. So to promote the record on TV Burrows would front a quickly cobbled together band line-up until his replacement could be found (Burrows would then quietly return to the reliability of regular recording studio work).

He’d spread himself a bit thin in early 1970 when he found himself lead singer of four different bands all of which had songs in the Top 10 at the same time. And four times he appeared on the weekly UK TV show ‘Top Of The Pops’ fronting two of these bands in back-to-back performances, causing a lot of head scratching by viewers (and the show’s host, the filthy pedophile dog Jimmy Saville)

Here’s his four simultaneous hits in 1970 when rock-pop filled the radio airwaves, go-go girls were gorgeous and skirts were short.

_Love Grows_ by Edison Lighthouse (a clip that proves that up-skirting predated mobile phones by decades):


_My Baby Loves Lovin_ by White Plains:


_Gimme Dat Ding_ by The Pipkins (couldn’t find a live performance, but here’s Pan’s People giving it some sensuous 70s moves):


_United We Stand_ by The Brotherhood of Man (also later recorded in the US by Sonny and Cher):


----------



## Feldon (9/11/21)

And amidst, and despite, all the puff and fakery of that toe-tapping 70's pop era there appeared epic anthems like this, by a young guy with a guitar standing at a mike. He seemed to speak for all of us back then when it was now. Was it pop, or poetry? Or perhaps just something for all time. It was certainly masterful lyrical pageantry. Don McLean and his _American Pie_.


----------



## Feldon (10/11/21)

_Sister Golden Hai_r:


----------



## Feldon (14/11/21)

Making music at Abbey Road in 1969. 
First clip of _Get Back _just released ahead of premiere in a few weeks:


----------



## raturay (15/11/21)

I'm not actually listening to this, well apart from a short piece of video that was sent to me by text. My son is at this moment at a John Fogerty concert in Washington DC (one of the perks of working in Maryland for a few months). Both JF's sons playing and the great Kenny Aranoff on drums.


----------



## raturay (15/11/21)

The piece from the concert.....


----------



## Feldon (25/11/21)

Long thought to have been lost, a 16 mm film of the EasyBeats' first appearance on TV in London was recently found in a basement in NSW and handed over to the National Film & Sound Archive of Australia (NFSA). 

A digitised video of the film was released to the public yesterday.

It shows the band playing _Friday On My Mind_ on the BBC's 'Top of the Pops' programme in Nov 1966. Stevie Wright's lead vocal is said to have been performed live-to-air, while the music and backing vocals were pre-recorded earlier and the band mimed to the recording in the TV broadcast. 

The story of the find and the video of it is on the NFSA website here:

Easybeats Perform 'Friday on My Mind' on Top of the Pops | NFSA 

(Just an observation: in other later clips of the band's time in London they showed off a sticker of the Australian flag on the bass drum. It doesn't appear here, so the decision to promote themselves in the UK as an Aussie band probably post-dates this Nov '66 clip).


----------



## Feldon (27/11/21)

Director Peter Jackson interviewed by _Variety_ magazine on the release of his new three-part documentary _The Beatles: Get Back. _


----------



## Feldon (11/12/21)

Feldon said:


> Just love this snapshot of real life on the road.
> 
> Less than two minutes of video (recorded on a phone by the look of it) taken backstage at a Rockwiz concert a few years ago.
> 
> ...




Bumping this in tribute to Mike Nesmith who wrote this song, _Different Drum_ (and many others). 

The ex-Monkee has died age 78.

Thanks for the great music. RIP.


----------



## Feldon (12/12/21)

And happy 106th birthday to Frank Sinatra, born on this day in 1915 (and died age 82 in 1998).

Here’s his vocal power in all its might and majesty back in 1974 in front of a big home town audience, and telling them straight how he did it _My Way_. He did too.


----------



## Feldon (15/12/21)

Mark Knopfler music with extra anchovies.


----------



## Feldon (23/12/21)

I was going to post a favorite Christmas song of mine, _Snoopy’s Christmas_ by The Royal Guardsmen. But then I thought that it is now so old that many might not know the first of the Snoopy songs of the late 1960s on which it was based.

So first, for context, here’s the original _Snoopy vs. The Red Baron_ - the imagined exploits of the canine hero in the long-running comic strip ‘Peanuts’, that programmed my young mind for adulthood (probably explains a lot). Great song with a driving, infectious beat.



I remember as a kid getting unintentionally high on Airfix plastic glue when assembling construction kits of Fokker triplanes and Sopwith Camels, while waiting expectantly for this song to come on the radio.

I also remember as a kid when crumpled old men with glassy eyes would come to school on Remembrance Day (11th November) to talk about the Great War of 1914-18. They told us they were ordinary civilians just like us, not soldiers. I remember one of them who looked up at the ceiling, and the teacher and the whole class followed his gaze, as he raised his shaky arms and recalled seeing these wondrous new flying machines that buzzed and crackled in the sky above the trenches in France. I didn’t understand his awe and fear and wonder until I got older.

Anyway, here’s the band in person playing _Snoopy’s Christmas _(starts with a few intro bars of the great old German Christmas song _O Tannenbaum_).



Despite the differences between forum members (which can be the heart of a good forum) during the year, I wish a very happy Christmas to you all. Especially those of you estranged from your kids and other loved ones for whatever reason at this time of year. I raise a beer to you all.


----------



## Feldon (31/12/21)

Bit of new year’s eve entertainment from 35 years ago.

Crowded House in full concert in ABC TV’s Melbourne studios broadcast in the first hours of 1987 (not 1986 as stated in the video title and blurb).

There’s a time-stamped playlist pinned below the video if you want to pick out a few tunes. But the whole thing is good - guitar, keyboard, bass, drums, vocals.

Neil Finn at his best with a great band playing their own stuff from a time when you didn’t need a social media profile to be listened to. The music was all that really mattered.


----------



## Feldon (21/1/22)

So sad about this.
There are other huge Bat tracks out there that he and Steinman gave us.
But this is just for Meat.
Thank you for what you did. You were the the soundtrack of my life for years. And still are.
And you proved the multi-million dollar corporate music industry didn't know jack shit. And still doesn't.


----------



## Feldon (27/1/22)

About the same time (1977-8) as Meat Loaf released Bat Out Of Hell, Blondie released Plastic Letters which had this song, _Detroit 442._ Here’s Deborah Harry singing it - perhaps best viewed by a dashboard light.


----------



## YAPN (28/1/22)

(if Link works)
Deborah Harry with her dad's band, from an album by Iggy Pop.


----------



## Feldon (12/2/22)

That old rooster Rod Stewart is back touring in the US. He just turned 77 but still strutting his stuff, melting women’s hearts with a voice that sounds like a walk down a gravel driveway. He's been going ever since the ‘60s, and was once in The Kinks until the drummer said he didn’t like his voice and he got chucked out. And he's got seven kids after eight different relationships. After one of his divorces he said, “_Instead of getting married again, I'm just going to find a woman I don't like and give her a house."_

Here he is a few years ago flirting around with a matchstick gorgeous Amy Belle as they sing _I Don’t Want To Talk About It_. Great orchestral backing too.


----------



## Feldon (14/2/22)

Rest in peace to one of the god-mothers of rock and roll, Ronnie Spector. Born Veronica Bennett, she died last month aged 78. I spent some time over the weekend listening to her over a beer or two and reading about her place in music history. What a great singer she was.

She came on the scene as a contrast to the cute ‘girl next door’ image of other female vocalists of the time. She had a loud and cheeky New York attitude, pouted, shook her hips and paraded herself around the stage in tight fitting clothes. Wild shit in the early '60s. She had a big bee-hive hairdo and a bigger, unique voice. With her sister and cousin she formed the trio the Ronettes, and they could work the TV cameras and loosen up an audience with a carefree happiness in their performance. Her mixed African-Cherokee heritage and heavy eye-liner gave her an exotic look, like Cleopatra.

She married her producer Phil Spector and he recorded her using his new ‘Wall of Sound’ studio technique, with backing by the famous session musicians who later became known as the Wrecking Crew. Her most popular song was _Be My Baby_ released in 1963 (the song’s opening intro drum phrase played by Hal Blaine became a musical landmark. He said: "I was supposed to play the snare on the second beat as well as the fourth, but I dropped a stick. Being the faker I was in those days, I left the mistake in and it became: ‘Bum-ba-bum-BOOM!’ ”. It sounded so good that the drum phrase was later copied by many others in many other songs).



The Ronettes toured with the Beatles and Stones, and in 2007 a slightly ‘over-relaxed’ Keith Richards inducted the Ronettes into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Feldon (18/2/22)

A new _Sultans of Swing_ cover, this rendition by Mary Spender and Josh Turner.

So clean and uncluttered. Just two voices, two Fenders, seven minutes, and one take. Superb.


----------



## Feldon (19/3/22)

The great Bill Withers died about this time last year. I’ve been meaning to go through his back catalogue and did it today while painting the bathroom (I’m too old for this shit but tell my wife). And doing it drinking the worst extract brew I’ve ever made. But it’s all I’ve got at the mo. So bitter; seriously terrible; don’t know what I did wrong. I’ll persevere as a self-imposed punishment (never tipped one yet).

Anyway, what an anchor of the music world Bill Withers was. His _Aint No Sunshine_ shows how great music can be made so simply. No fancy double/triple tracking (or worse electronic witchery). Just his soulful voice singing and him playing along with an oh so cool backing band. And check these guys out! (all old men, or dead, by now) - the cheesy drummer and the kicked back bass player. So much fake cool around these days - these dudes were the real deal.

Can someone pick me up and drop me off in 1972. I’ll be waiting out the front.


----------



## Feldon (31/3/22)

A revealing interview with veteran music journo and author Bill DeMain. Just released. He talks about Paul McCartney’s long stay at a farm near Nashville in 1974 with his wife Linda and their young kids and his band Wings, and in particular the recording of the epic track _Junior’s Farm_.



And here’s that great song with its thumping bass and with the brilliant Jimmy McCulloch playing lead on his debut with the band (sadly he would die just five years later of an OD at the age of 26)

_Take me down Jimmy! ..._


----------



## Feldon (8/4/22)

The above interview mentions the time Paul McCartney dropped into the Sound Shop Studio in Nashville and asked the sound engineer Ernie Winfrey if he could record rock & roll. “Sure” was the answer, and thus _Junior’s Farm_ was recorded (but maybe some of them country folks involved felt just a little bit dirty).

Here’s a short interview with Ernie Winfrey describing the time Wings recorded in his studio in 1974. He also tells the tale of young guitarist Jimmy McCulloch turning up pissed and angry one night and hurling a bottle at the control room window. No harm done, but a great song was born in those sessions.

(fast forward 35 seconds to skip the intro)


----------



## Feldon (11/4/22)

Interview with Suzi Quatro a few days ago by none other than UK political provocateur and head Brexiteer, Nigel Farage. Suzi Q is intelligent, grounded and candid and still performing after all these years. About to do a show at the Royal Albert Hall in London. A real stayer.

(Nigel Farage has a weekly TV chat show on a UK streaming TV channel. Called _Talking Pints_ he talks to people over a pint of beer. And for old Nige it’s not tokenism - he actually gets it in. For a chatter box he’s a pretty good probing interviewer too. Seems to be able to relax his guests, ask the right sort of questions at the right time, and then shut up and let them answer.)


----------



## raybies (12/4/22)




----------



## Feldon (26/4/22)

Interested in some cool background music to fill out a long hot brew day? Maybe try this. _Smooth Blues_ - eight hours of instrumental rock infused blues/jazz tracks played by an ensemble of musicians on guitar and piano. In contrast to their brilliant music they go by the one plain collective name of Brian Grey.

(and plenty of other long form recordings in a similar genre on the same channel, eg. Slow Blues, Electric Blues, Dirty Blues, Smokey Blues)


----------



## YAPN (3/5/22)

I play this whenever I see Peter Dutton talk about war


----------



## CapnClunks (5/5/22)

jayse said:


> last year we had quite a thread going on grumpies about music people are listening to and everyone had a good go at paying everyone one else out for there music.
> mind you i think i copped most the flack.
> no tangent i don't drive a valiant or where flannies.
> (what happened to our mate tangent anyway)
> ...


Pantera
Opeth
Slayer
Random 90's pub music, nivana, red hot chilies, pearl jam
Classical and opera oddly enough


----------



## Feldon (9/5/22)

RIP Dennis Waterman, singer and actor in movies and popular TV shows like The Sweeny, Minder, and New Tricks. He has died peacefully at home aged 74.

Here he is with the great slap bass theme from Minder, _I Could Be So Good For You_ (co-written by the second of his three wives, Patricia Maynard)

As Arthur Daley would say, “Well done son”.


----------



## DU99 (15/5/22)




----------



## Feldon (16/5/22)

Paul McCartney and his band of the last 20 years is back touring again. First time post-Covid, and he’s called it the ‘Got Back Tour’.

In recent weeks he’s been playing venues in California and there are quite a few full concert videos shot by audience members popping up on YouTube. Some are dreadful - bad sound, shaky video. This one was shot at a concert in Oakland on 5 May. It looks like it’s been shot on an up-market phone camera and mike and is quite good considering.

And the video time bar at the bottom has been segmented with each song time-stamped so you can pick out what you like (just hover your pointer over it). There’s a good run of classics starting at 1hr 28 min with _Something_ and continues through some of the Beatles’ later stuff and Wings tracks.

Don’t be put off by the concert’s opening track _Can’t But Me Love_ which Paul’s voice struggles with. That’s just a sad observation, not a criticism. He turns 80 next month. I’ll be lucky if I can hum along at that age. His voice loosens up as the concert progresses.

It is great to see and hear the great man still performing. It won’t last forever. Love it live while you can.



(This video might be taken down by the YouTube bots pretty soon, so download it while you can).


----------



## Feldon (17/5/22)

Sierra Ferrell, said to be a future direction for Country music. A strong singer and her group are polished players. Great harmonies and tight tempo too.

Here she is singing _At The End Of The Rainbow_ live at the legendary Troubadour in LA earlier this year.


----------



## Feldon (21/5/22)

It’s federal election day, so ‘It’s ‘Time’ to listen to a new song from the old Australian group, The Whitlams.

Formed back in the early ‘90s the current line-up is called The Whitlams Black Stump Band and includes original leader Tim Freedman and long time band member Terepai Richmond on drums. They are on a long east coast tour winding down from Cairns in Qld. to Queenscliff and the Burrinja theatre at Upwey in Vic.

This new song is _The Day John Sattler Broke His Jaw_ and recounts the epic violence and heroism of the 1970 Rugby League Grand Final. For what it does for Sydney and Rugby League this song maybe sits in the same cultural pocket as anthems like Paul Kelly’s _Leaps and Bounds_ and Michael Brady’s _Up There Cazaly_ for what they do for Melbourne and Aussie Rules footy. I reckon this one is a stayer too (pity old Gough wasn’t). And some contemporary pub scenes in the video.


----------



## YAPN (21/5/22)

Feldon said:


> It’s federal election day, so ‘It’s ‘Time’ to listen to a new song from the old Australian group, The Whitlams.
> 
> Formed back in the early ‘90s the current line-up is called The Whitlams Black Stump Band and includes original leader Tim Freedman and long time band member Terepai Richmond on drums. They are on a long east coast tour winding down from Cairns in Qld. to Queenscliff and the Burrinja theatre at Upwey in Vic.
> 
> This new song is _The Day John Sattler Broke His Jaw_ and recounts the epic violence and heroism of the 1970 Rugby League Grand Final. For what it does for Sydney and Rugby League this song maybe sits in the same cultural pocket as anthems like Paul Kelly’s _Leaps and Bounds_ and Michael Brady’s _Up There Cazaly_ for what they do for Melbourne and Aussie Rules footy. I reckon this one is a stayer too (pity old Gough wasn’t). And some contemporary pub scenes in the video.



And the tears rolled down like Resch's


----------



## YAPN (21/5/22)




----------



## An Ankoù (21/5/22)

Nephew took an excursion to London to see Tool and had a splendid time, it would seem. Just updating myself on Spotify. Impressed so far.


----------



## Feldon (22/5/22)

YAPN said:


>




Thanks, that’s quite a good cover. Hadn’t heard it before. Still probably like the Skyhooks original more, just that I can’t stand the silly glam-rock clothing and the weird makeup they and other bands wore in those days. But Skyhooks band members (and Graeme ‘Shirley’ Strachan in particular) were pitched as sex symbols to the teenage girls of the day, including my little sister who was nuts for them (and still is).

Here’s a cover of the above mentioned _Leaps And Bounds_ sung by Glenn Richards from Augie March and Patience Hodgson from The Grates (with Paul Kelly coming in part way through). Was played at TV show RocKwiz’s ‘Salute to The Bowl’ in 2009 at the Myer Music Bowl in Melbourne. That band (The Rockwiz Orkestra) can play anything damn well, and the Wolfgramm Sisters were great backing singers.



I often play this while pouring a beer before I watch a footy match on TV. Which is what I’m going to do right now (Hawthorn v Brisbane in Tassie, then Fremantle v Collingwood in Perth - Go Pies!).


----------



## YAPN (23/5/22)

Feldon said:


> Go Pies!


I knew you were a man of good taste


----------



## JDW81 (23/5/22)

Government Mule - The Deep End Vol 1. Cracking album. Warren Haynes at his best.


----------



## Feldon (3/6/22)

_Prestige Pawn_ by the Semi Supervillains. Played on cheap used instruments found in pawn shops, eBay etc. Love the deep resonant sound of that old 12 string. The interesting old footage of logging workers seems to complement the music well.

 

And this one, _Slow Hand Slide_, in a similar vein matched with footage of old rail gangs at work.


----------



## Feldon (3/6/22)

JDW81 said:


> Government Mule - The Deep End Vol 1. Cracking album. Warren Haynes at his best.


Yes!

This too.


----------



## Feldon (29/6/22)

A bit of an indulgence (yeah, not my first). Steve Goodman's wonderful railway [_sic_] song _City of New Orleans_, sung by Arlo Guthrie, who gave it to the world. Anybody who has spent a night on a train will know the story this song tells. Thanks Steve.



EDIT: And to do him justice , here's Steve Goodman playing his own song back in the early '70s. Poor bastard died of cancer in the mid-80s. A lyrical genius who passed too soon.


----------



## philrob (29/6/22)

I'm old enough to remember the Arlo Guthrie version when it was first released. Have always loved it.
Just over the last couple of days I've pumped Willie Nelson's version through my stereo at some volume (mrs philrob not impressed with my volume but she loves the song too).


----------



## DU99 (6/7/22)

Was taken from stage....after a fall.Carlos Santana


----------



## Feldon (8/7/22)

^ He's on the mend it seems.


----------



## Feldon (10/7/22)

Neil Finn and Nick Seymour from Crowded House talking about their songs and how they came into being.

Always fascinated by how the words and music are created, although some of this conversation goes beyond my understanding of music (I wish I had studied music theory in high school. But back then at my school there was only two kids on drums that marched us from morning assembly off to class. That was it. And no music teacher.)

Love Finn’s reference to the old Prince of Wales pub in St Kilda in Melbourne. Used to go there sometimes when I lived locally for a time in the late 90s. Could be a scary pub sometimes. You could see some amazing things just by hanging out at the Prince.


----------



## An Ankoù (11/7/22)

Feldon said:


> But back then at my school there was only two kids on drums that marched us from morning assembly off the class.


That was my experience, too, in the sixties. Always wanted to be that drummer and never got chosen. Practised like hell and was possibly even better than Meg White.
Do they still do that?


----------



## Feldon (11/7/22)

An Ankoù said:


> That was my experience, too, in the sixties. Always wanted to be that drummer and never got chosen. Practised like hell and was possibly even better than Meg White.
> *Do they still do that?*


I don't think the practice survived long after military conscription ended here in the early '70s. The whole point of it (for us boys anyway) was to prepare us for army discipline and fighting in Vietnam. So the drum beats and also marching around to Elgar's _Pomp & Circumstance_ playing over the schoolyard PA system was the state indoctrinating of its male youth with "proud music that draws men on to die". In previous wars this bullshitery wasn't necessary for young men to serve. But Vietnam was a shameful involvement for Australia and its young people knew it. A completely unnecessary and savage war only fought to please the friggin yanks. And we are still doing it (IMO anyway).


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/22)

RAMMSTEIN Bless em..


----------



## spamgeuse (19/7/22)

I listened to jazz funk all day yesterday…not sure who is going to be on rotation today…might chuck on some chick rock and get the rust out of my own pipes…or maybe some ella fitzgerald or billie holiday…


----------



## banksy20 (19/7/22)

What a wonderful mix from you all. These days I just run Rebel 99.4 Gold Coast on iHeart radio. Get an awesome mix of old and newer!!!


----------



## Feldon (21/7/22)

Dave70 said:


> RAMMSTEIN Bless em..




Thanks for the mammaries.


----------



## Dave70 (23/7/22)

Feldon said:


> Thanks for the mammaries.



That pun is an udder disgrace.


----------



## Feldon (25/7/22)

Enough of this tit for tat. Better nip it in the bud.


----------



## Matty Groves (27/7/22)

Come all you lads of high renown that like to drink strong ale that’s brown…


----------



## Feldon (8/8/22)

Vale Judith Durham.

There will no doubt be plenty of clips of her singing with the Seekers on the TV news today. All good but here she is solo, singing _Danny Boy_ live in front of a Melbourne TV studio audience back in the 1960s. What a truly glorious voice she had.

RIP.


----------



## Feldon (28/8/22)

A very well told yarn about Mark Knopfler’s _Sultans Of Swing_ and how it came into being.

This is a trip back to mid-1970s London and the tiny Pathway recording studio poked away down a side alley off Grosvenor Ave. (I was all over London in ’74 and ’76 - could have stood next to him in a pub somewhere, or a Wimpy bar, and never known).



And here’s the man himself only a few years ago talking about his music and how he and Dire Straits played it, including a narrated version of _Sultans Of Swing_.


----------



## Feldon (11/9/22)

It's Sunday evening, and I'm still coming down.
Thanks, Kris.


----------



## Feldon (23/9/22)




----------



## JDW81 (23/9/22)

Feldon said:


> A very well told yarn about Mark Knopfler’s _Sultans Of Swing_ and how it came into being.
> 
> This is a trip back to mid-1970s London and the tiny Pathway recording studio poked away down a side alley off Grosvenor Ave. (I was all over London in ’74 and ’76 - could have stood next to him in a pub somewhere, or a Wimpy bar, and never known).
> 
> ...



MK Also has a funny anecdote about how he came up with the lyrics for "Money for Nothing". Apparently he was watching some lads working in an appliance store, who were watching MTV and said "that ain't working" and a few other such lines from the song.

He's worth watching an interview with. Very humble, and tells great stories about his journey.


----------



## Feldon (23/9/22)

^ Its a pity to think that _Money For Nothing_ wouldn't be written today, such is the effect that Cancel Culture has on artistic creativity. Not with lyrics like:

_See the little faggot with the earring and the make up 
Yeah, buddy, that's his own hair 
That little faggot got his own jet airplane
That little faggot, he's a millionaire_

(Is this a reference to Elton John?) It's a pity because Knopfler isn't being critical of gay people, he observing the delivery guy's attitude to gays. Its a social commentary set to one of the best lead guitar instrumentals he wrote.


----------



## Feldon (23/9/22)

Probably the first piece of modern music I remember ever really liking - the jazzy story told in the cartoon _The Three Little Bops_. The music was written specifically for this Warner Bros cartoon by Milton Rogers and recorded by him and his band, Shorty Rogers and His Giants, in late 1956. The lyrics were spoken by Stan Freberg.

Very catchy, funny, with hand-drawn animation cells brilliantly synced with the music, and with a trumpet solo at the end (or is it a flugelhorn?) that is just so fluid, smooth and cool. The tune also gives a glimpse of popular music in the early pre-dawn days just before the sun rose on the rock and roll era. Could loop this track for hours. Makes me smile.

Couldn't find the original cartoon on YouTube, but this remastered soundtrack is clean and the picture stills give credit to the late, great jazzmen who gave this tune life.



(It was recorded the year I was born. But I wouldn’t have heard it until my parents bought our first TV set, which I remember mum saying they plugged in on the day that Princess Margaret (the late Queen’s sister) got married in 1960. Later in the 60s, Channel 9 in Adelaide used to run nightly episodes of the Warner Brothers _Bugs Bunny Show_ after the evening news. So I guess I first heard it there.)


----------



## JDW81 (25/9/22)

Feldon said:


> ^ Its a pity to think that _Money For Nothing_ wouldn't be written today, such is the effect that Cancel Culture has on artistic creativity. Not with lyrics like:
> 
> _See the little faggot with the earring and the make up
> Yeah, buddy, that's his own hair
> ...


They drop that verse when they play it on the radio (have done since the 90's I reckon as I remember hearing it on the radio and it wasn't there, and then being surprised when I listened to my old man's vinyl and hearing that verse).

Cracking album though. Got some of Dire Straits finest on there.


----------



## JDW81 (25/9/22)

This is a great live version (and far better than the studio recording in my book) of telegraph road.


----------



## Feldon (29/9/22)

I was both saddened and surprised to hear on the radio the other day that singer-songwriter Janis Ian has cancelled her current US-Canadian tour due to a serious throat problem.

Sad because it seems her singing career has now come to an end; and surprised because I had no idea she was still performing. She’s been writing, playing and singing since the late 1960s - that’s a long, long innings.

She’s probably best known for her 1975 song _At Seventeen_ that tells the secret story of the insecurities and inner torment experienced by many teenage girls, her melancholy words carried on a soft samba rhythm.



Thanks for the beautiful music Janis. 

(further info: Tour Dates – Janis Ian )


----------



## DU99 (29/9/22)

Another musicial loss


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/22)

Feldon said:


> ^ Its a pity to think that _Money For Nothing_ wouldn't be written today, such is the effect that Cancel Culture has on artistic creativity. Not with lyrics like:
> 
> _See the little faggot with the earring and the make up
> Yeah, buddy, that's his own hair
> ...



Artistic licence. Tarantino cops no cancellation for using n***a like a punctuation mark in his films, as it should be. Personally I see no daylight between that and the lyrics of a recording artist. Though many more hysterical types seem to. 

'Go away" - Snoop Dogg.

_Now she said she don't like a G
Well listen here bitch, get the **** from 'round me
You thought you was bout to get a drink on me?
I put hands on you bitch like Suga Free
I always let a bitch know her boundaries
Same with a nigga, I treat him like a flea
You claim to be, you aim to be in my spot
Motherfucker, you will get popped_

See? Here's Snoop clearly not letting a Martha Stewart know her boundaries as it were, but instead doing a little baking. Its all an act.


----------



## YAPN (1/10/22)

A Black American Male and a White Anglo-Saxon Protestant Woman.

Which one had only recently got out of jail?


----------



## Feldon (2/10/22)

White Anglo-Saxon protestants always get the blame.

Martha Stewart is a white Slavic catholic.


----------



## Feldon (6/10/22)

Sixty years ago this week The Beatles released their debut single _Love Me Do_ to an unsuspecting world. And so it all began.

Here's that song...

 

And here’s the story behind it.


----------



## Feldon (14/10/22)

Couple of recent Paul Simon 'garage band' covers - _Late In The Evening_ and _Kodachrome_ - sung by Josh Turner with an excellent backing ensemble.

Great to see these songs freshly rejuvinated by a younger generation for their peers.


----------



## Feldon (15/10/22)

Pink Floyd’s Roger Waters talked candidly to Joe Rogan last week about bandmate Syd Barrett’s mental decline and downward spiral into drugs and reclusion.



And here’s the band’s David Gilmour playing his _Wish You Were Here_ - a song that not just laments Barrett’s sad loss to the world of music, but to human loss everywhere.


----------



## Feldon (1/11/22)

Sting singing and playing _Message In A Bottle_ - literally as a one man band.

Superb live rendition of this great song, all the way from '81.


----------



## Feldon (1/11/22)

And came across this rare old gem from Darwin in the 1980s. A local band called XL playing one of their own songs _Don't You Break My Hear_t for a charity telethon on Channel 8 TV. The video and sound aren’t great, but it’s not a bad song and well sung by the sultry girl singer. Wonder how many local blokes romanced chicks to this song over a few Darwin stubbies and a feed of prawns.

The video also just reeks of the eighties - there’s copycat visual hints of Chisel, the Oils and Blondie and other stuff all going on here.

Anybody know what happened to the band? Did it ever head south? And what happened to the girl singer?



(TV came late to Darwin with the ABC (station ABN) being the first to go to air in 1971. This news report at the time said that Darwin might lose its status as the highest beer consumption city in the world if locals stop going to the pub and stayed home to watch TV. And the closing few seconds give a glimpse of life in a Darwin beer garden with jugs doing the rounds just a few years before cyclone Tracy changed it all).


----------



## DucatiBoyStu (1/11/22)

Bit of Chrissy and The Divinyls


----------



## Feldon (9/11/22)

David Clayton-Thomas of Blood, Sweat & Tears singing four of their hits at the Montreux Jazz Festival in 2006.

This band fused rock and jazz and the songs are more than 50 years old now. But to me they still sound as fresh as when I bought their Greatest Hits album back in 1972 (the second album I’d ever bought at the time). Love the sound of the horn section and his matching powerful voice.


----------



## Feldon (10/11/22)

_Sister Golden Hair_, live in '79.


----------



## DucatiBoyStu (14/11/22)

Just need a 6ltr GTR


----------



## Feldon (14/11/22)

Here ya go...


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/22)

Gotta hand it to The Chats.
None of that cryptic bullshit of needing to read between the lines to understand the song meaning.


----------



## Feldon (16/11/22)

Even old iron built by Caterpillar in the 1930s doesn’t last forever. Worn out a lifetime ago this crippled grader has been stripped of salvageable parts and now put to the wrecker’s torch for scrap. 

All set to the earthy lament _Bring My Flowers Now_ sung by a soulful Tanya Tucker.


----------



## Feldon (7/12/22)

Just a few days ago, and it’s the end of the opening night of ‘A Beautiful Noise’ - a new Broadway musical inspired by the works of Neil Diamond. And the man himself, 81 years old and a bit frail, stands and gives this impromptu rendition of _Sweet Caroline_ from the balcony. 
Onya Neil.


----------



## Dave70 (8/12/22)

Feldon said:


> Just a few days ago, and it’s the end of the opening night of ‘A Beautiful Noise’ - a new Broadway musical inspired by the works of Neil Diamond. And the man himself, 81 years old and a bit frail, stands and gives this impromptu rendition of _Sweet Caroline_ from the balcony.
> Onya Neil.




Christ...
Look at those assholes will you. The man himself is right there in front of them and there they are, staring at him through their fcuking phones..
Worse still, filming in _portrait.._

Concertgoers: please just cherish the moment and let it live in your memory - nobody wants to see a replay of your POV shaky, shit audio Neil Diamond on a palm sized screen - or any other artist for that matter. I'm sure you can buy the DVD for nanna or download the 4K digital version on Amazon. 

Take that device and - shove it.


----------



## Feldon (8/12/22)

A new short form documentary about the Beatles’ best album ever (IMO) and one of the very best albums of the past 50 years - the wonderful Abbey Road.
It’s the story about the birth of an album and the death of a band. The narrative glides through the complexity of the album’s genesis, it's songs and it’s legacy (and even covers the background to that iconic photograph of the band walking on the pedestrian crossing). Twenty minutes well spent if you like the album too (but after looking at the news today - why do John & Yoko remind me of Harry & Meagan?).



And in the side-bar while I was watching the above was this link to a really good cover medley of songs from the B side of the Abbey Road album. It’s by the Beatles tribute band The Fab Faux, not to be confused with another tribute band called The Fab Four. Unlike the latter, the former don’t try to look like the Beatles (if they even could), but their instrumental and vocal work is very faithful to the sound of original tracks. The drumming is great. And it’s nice to hear quality cover versions of this music that is so clean when freshly recorded on modern audio gear, rather than the more limited equipment that was available when the Beatles made their original recordings (especially compared to my old crackling vinyl album that I’ve played a bazillion times over the years). Don’t forget to wait the long pause before the short and whimsical final track.


----------



## Feldon (14/12/22)

A new Christmas song for 2022 that has a real vintage sound to it.

_When I'm With You (Christmas Every Day)_, sung by Allison Young with Josh Turner and other top musicians backing her.

Sounds like something that was (but wasn’t) sung by the Andrews Sisters in one of those classic 1940s-50s Hollywood musicals filmed in black&white.


----------



## Feldon (20/12/22)

Earlier this year Ralph McTell turned up at the Glastonbury Festival in Somerset and played the song he released in 1974, _Streets of London_. The BBC have videos out on many of the acts that played Glastonbury, but not this one. An audience member shot this clip.

There are not many old songs that have their lyrics burned in the hearts of the young people attending. But you can hear them. It’s like a prayer - they know every word.

Merry Christmas everybody.



(I spent five months knocking around Europe and the UK when I was 18, and left London to fly home to Oz on Christmas Eve 1974 (flew over the edge of Cyclone Tracy on the Singapore-Sydney leg). And ever since I first heard this song play on the radio in early ’75 I am taken back to those wide-eyed days almost half a century ago. And while a lot has happened since, the message in the song endures, as relevant today as it was then.)


----------



## Frankarooney (28/12/22)

Feldon said:


> Probably the first piece of modern music I remember ever really liking - the jazzy story told in the cartoon _The Three Little Bops_. The music was written specifically for this Warner Bros cartoon by Milton Rogers and recorded by him and his band, Shorty Rogers and His Giants, in late 1956. The lyrics were spoken by Stan Freberg.
> 
> Very catchy, funny, with hand-drawn animation cells brilliantly synced with the music, and with a trumpet solo at the end (or is it a flugelhorn?) that is just so fluid, smooth and cool. The tune also gives a glimpse of popular music in the early pre-dawn days just before the sun rose on the rock and roll era. Could loop this track for hours. Makes me smile.
> 
> ...




Is this the one you’re talking about?


----------



## Feldon (30/12/22)

Frankarooney said:


> Is this the one you’re talking about?



Thanks Frankarooney, but I get this error message saying that the clip is not available in Australia (maybe you are using a VPN to get around it?, or maybe it's my browser).


----------



## Feldon (31/12/22)

Just about out of 2022 and I’m “running on, running blind” on a hot new year’s arvo, binge listening some old Jackson Browne favorites. Great music and lyrics.

The title track to the Running on Empty album, set to a montage of still pictures taken during his 1977 tour.


_Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels,
Looking back at the years gone by like so many summer fields.
In ‘65 I was 17 and running up 101,
I don't know where I'm running now, I'm just running on._

And fast forward 17 years to 18 June 1994 and he’s playing _The_ _Load Out/Stay_ from the same album while his crew packs up the gear in an Amsterdam TV studio.


_Now the seats are all empty,
Let the roadies take the stage._

Seeya 2022.

Happy New Year.


----------



## YAPN (31/12/22)

David Lindley. Legend.


----------



## YAPN (31/12/22)

In this clip he provides some of the original high pitched vocals from The Load Out/Stay



about the 7:30 mark

Thanks for the reminder Feldon


----------



## Feldon (1/1/23)

The time has come. The stars have aligned. Now destiny awaits.

Walk softly, bow your head, and give thanks, for the Year of the Magpie is upon us.

_Floreat pica_



Go Pies!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/1/23)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/1/23)

Not a bad dancer but there must have been more money in dropping the F and putting out oil rig fires.


----------



## Feldon (1/1/23)

^ He was actually here almost exactly 54 years ago. Came out to Sale in Victoria to seal up a potentially explosive gas blow out on the MARLIN platform in Bass Strait near Lakes Entrance.

Had a beer first, but...
(from the _Canberra Times_, Thu 5 Dec 1968, p.1.)





About the same time Hollywood released a movie about Red Adair’s life with John Wayne starring in the lead role. The soundtrack was by film and TV composer Leonard Rosenman. His _Hellfighters Symphony_ sounds like the typical backdrop to a big budget, disaster movie of the era.


----------

